#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-10
<yorick> cnd: "Max number of touches: 2"
<yorick> but, how does windows get these multitouch gestures
<cnd> yorick: applications can get multitouch gestures by using geis, which is our C wrapper around the gesture engine
<cnd> there is also a qml library called oif-qml
<cnd> and an older gtk library called libgrip
<yorick> cnd: I just want something like touchegg (4-finger flicks for desktop switching)
<cnd> yorick: ok, well touchegg theoretically should work for you for two touch gestures
<cnd> however, you have to turn off "tap to click" and "two touch scrolling"
<cnd> otherwise, the X server will process two touches for these features
<yorick> cnd: how does it manage 3-touch gestures in windows?
<cnd> what do you mean?
<yorick> cnd: under windows I have 3-touch gestures just fine
<cnd> your trackpad probably provides locations for two touches
<cnd> and then says there are actually three touches in total
<cnd> this is very typical for synaptics trackpads
<cnd> our stack doesn't support three touches for these trackpads, but it is possible to add in support
<cnd> unfortunately, it would first require adding support to the X server
<yorick> is it a hardware limitation?
<yorick> oh, I see
<yorick> goddamnit, HP.
<yorick> "see, it's multi-touch, it can keep track of TWO fingers at once!"
<cnd> yorick: yeah (sorry for the late response)
<cnd> for a long time, apple was the only company putting out real full multitouch devices
<yorick> cnd: what companies have them now?
<cnd> synaptics has full multitouch now
<cnd> on their latest models
<cnd> I'm not sure of others
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-11
<cr3> hi folks, is there a way to determine whether a device is a touchpad or a touchscreen from the output of xinput --list --long?
<cr3> can I assume that a touchscreen will not have the XIScrollClass type?
<cnd> cr3: if it's a touchscreen it will be of XIDirectTouch mode
<cnd> a touchpad will be of XIDependentTouch mode
<cr3> cnd: I see it, Touch mode: direct, thanks!
<cnd> cr3: np :)
<cr3> this is also pretty cool, I didn't notice it before: Max number of touches: 9
<cnd> yep
<cnd> 9 is an odd number though...
<cnd> never seen that before
<cr3> cnd: it's a "Quanta OpticalTouchScreen"
<cnd> ok
<cnd> haven't played with one of those myself
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-13
<cr3> I'd appreciate if someone could help me understand the output of the classes output by the xinput command. for example, is it possible for a device to not have a class?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-09-14
<cnd> cr3: that would be odd
<cnd> I suppose it theoretically could be possible?
<cnd> but extremely unlikely
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-09
<xbox> not goinding the best buoilfd for p5110 sadly
<xbox> i wish people woyuld update damn wiki
<xbox> .whois starcarr
<xbox> woops
<adamther> anyone around?
<mhall119> yup
<adamther> So im trying todo a manual install with "adb sideload" what zip do i need to get for my nexus 10?
<OrokuSaki> new music-app crashes alot.. and I just have 1 mp3.. but.. mplayer can play the whole song without crashing.... just an fyi
<adamther> From here i mean: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<OrokuSaki> mp3 test is needed... let it play for more then 10 seconds
<mhall119> adamther: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<mhall119> Nexus 10 is 'mantaray'
<mhall119> adamther: so you want http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+manta.zip and then http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<adamther> giving it a shot ty
<adamther> having todo this using VMWare .>.<
<adamther> k i got it ty
<ogra_> moo
<GXD> anyone here use xiaomi phone?
<dholbach> good morning
<pondera> can anyone helop me install ubuntu touch on my nextbook nx008hd8g ?
<popey> pondera: i dont think we have an image for that device yet. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nospaced> is ubuntu touch preview available on 4.1.2 ? on source as i synched -b jellybean ?
<nospaced> ?
<nospaced> good support here right :/
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<pstolowski> sil2100: ping
<nospaced> ?
<nospaced> is ubuntu touch preview available on 4.1.2 ? on source as i synched -b jellybean ?
<RAOF> nospaced: No, it doesn't use most of android.
<nospaced> oh
<nospaced> also i saw in the manifest that it just synchs CM10 sources
<RAOF> Yeah, that'd be right, or something like that.
<nospaced> but nothing from ubuntu :/
<nospaced> hmm seems to be just cm10 that i synched from ubuntu repo o.O
<RAOF> I'm not familiar with the latest changes, but there should be a pretty much separate ubuntu image.
<nospaced> well i will quit this one then
<nospaced> thanks bye
<sil2100> pstolowski: pong!
<pstolowski> sil2100: hey! did you find anything re blockers of touch_ro update? is it autopilot?
<sil2100> pstolowski: not really... I wanted the AP guys to comment on that, but I guess they're in flight now
<pstolowski> sil2100: I see.. but you're positive there is no pkg dependency between camera and mediascanner?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Monday and happy Wonderful Weirdos Day! :-D
<cjwatson> asac: I'm not quite ready yet, but I want to land package removal support in click today (the UI people want to start work on their side of things this week so I'm trying to unblock them).  Anything I need to coordinate with?
<sil2100> pstolowski: I checked the rdepends, and nothing seemed to be connected - I'm not sure how mediascanner works, but I guess there should be no dependencies between them
<sil2100> pstolowski: I'm looking now more closely
<sil2100> pstolowski: actually, do you by any chance know how the 'automation crash' looks like? I might know more if I had access to the logs, do you know where I could find info about the crashes that asac mentioned?
<sil2100> pstolowski: because I don't even think it's autopilot's fault... ;/ Autopilot only modifies some typical X11 behavior, so not sure how that could affect automation testing of touch apps
<hardy1> hi
<hardy1> i am here in a chanel who talkes about new ubuntu-phones?
<seb128> MacSlow, hey, how are you?
<MacSlow> Salut seb128
<seb128> MacSlow, could you have a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~sjakthol/notify-osd/fix-1191565/+merge/184462 (it's a one liner)
<seb128> MacSlow, it should fix bug #1191565
<ubot5> bug 1191565 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "show OSD all skipped tracks, showing wrong thumbnails, repeating, very annoying" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191565
<MacSlow> seb128, taking a look
<seb128> MacSlow, danke
<t3vn> hi, if i have just done a full backup... what is the next step
<nerochiaro> gusch: can you please re-approve this MR ? I had to ask jenkins to run again on it because it was failing for some werid reason (not because of tests failing) https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-actions/+merge/183835
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<gusch> nerochiaro: done
<nerochiaro> gusch: cheers
<asac> cjwatson: we should get a feel whether unity8/mir will land today or not
<popey> gah, my n4 is dead
<asac> cjwatson: package removal support sounds "safe" in the sense of our autopilots http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4094/
<popey> no amount of charging or button holding seems to revive it
<popey> \o/ red light
<pstolowski> sil2100: I don't know, sorry
<asac> popey: oh no... no testing then :)
<asac> oh red light means: it works again?
<MacSlow> seb128, the patch breaks synchronous icon-value notifications (e.g. Volume Up/Down)... marked it as needs fixing.
<seb128> MacSlow, ok :/
<seb128> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> seb128, np
<seb128> MacSlow, do you have an idea of the right fix? maybe you can just do it? ;-)
<popey> asac: I have two devices ☻
<popey> asac: red light means it's not completely dead ☻
<asac> nice
<MacSlow> seb128, this is certainly a regression in notify-osd... the update-notification used to work as expected (and not trigger a new notification)
<asac> i should also get a spare phone :)
<asac> popey: so the 33 build looks amazing
<asac> have you tried that?
<popey> flashing now
<asac> at least the dashboard is good... with click o course crashing all over
<MacSlow> seb128, without digging in myself I can't easily fix this... you'd need to "steal" me away from the UbuntuTouch-tasks
<asac> ralsina: your click scope is crashing all the time on maguro
<MacSlow> seb128, kgunn is the one to persuade/inform
<seb128> MacSlow, ok, we didn't have lot of changes... could be http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/notify-osd/trunk/revision/466
<seb128> MacSlow, don't worry about it
<asac> ralsina: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4094/ check out each test that has a crash
<asac> its all click scope
<timppa> Hi!
<timppa> What's wrong with SDK? - QMetaType::registerType: Binary compatibility break -- Type flags for type 'QPaintBufferCacheEntry' [1024] don't match. Previously registered TypeFlags(0x3), now registering
<timppa> newly created project does not run anymore
<asac> lool: so seems the crash count for click has been peaking since 32:20130908.1:20130908
<cjwatson> asac: Yeah, *I* think it's safe, but as you say yourself everyone always says that :-)
<asac> cjwatson: maybe it fixes our click scope crashes :)?
<cjwatson> Seems unlikely
<mpt> seb128, you should assign artwork bugs to Nick Tait
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<asac> ralsina: wake up :)
<timp> ogra_: we have a bunch of autopilot tests that pass on jenkins, but when we run it on device using phablet-test-run from our laptops, they fail
<timp> ogra_: do you know if there is a difference between adbd on laptop vs on jenkins that may cause this?
<popey> timp: how are they failing? got an example I can run here locally?
<timp> popey: see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1cnBELUgsBCz9TMq-mR4VN4bwCKmDDXT9JxG-WFjzDFc/edit at the bottom ("Script -version 0")
<timp> popey: that's what I did. Give me some minutes, I'll pastebin the results.
<timp> popey: webbrowser results: https://pastebin.canonical.com/97179/
<timp> popey: notes-app results: https://pastebin.canonical.com/97180/
<timp> popey: gallery-app passed. In previous runs (with different package versions?) gallery failed, and the other two were passign
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: do you have any idea what this failure might be about ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2650/console
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: I guess some jenkins bug
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i'll trigger a rebuild. any idea if anyone should see it so that it can be fixed ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: om26er probably...
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: or fginther
<popey> timp: ta
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: also i have this failing autolanding, but it doesn't tell me why: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-actions/+merge/183835
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: sorry for bugging you today. i would usually bug omer but he's not around. if you know who else i should bug please let me know :)
<timp> popey: I will thank you a lot more if you can help us in getting this to work. None of my MRs are being accepted because we have difficulties getting the on-device autopilot tests to work locally
<popey> timp: why do you build and run the uitk? or is that the thing you're testing?
<nerochiaro> gusch: super simple review: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-remove-hud/+merge/184515
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks
<timp> popey: in my doc, skip the 'Manual' testing part, scroll down to "Script - version 0". I don't build the UITK there.
<timp> popey: but in the end I want to create a script that I run at night that updates my phone image, and builds&runs the UITK branch that I am working on
<timp> +autopilot tests with that UITK build. only so far they keep failing, even for our "stable" versions
<gusch> nerochiaro: you are right - a simple one - so I simply approved (as notes really doesn't use hud directly anymore)
<timp> popey: so the goal is to test new UITK branches with apps autopilot tests before merging them into UITK trunk
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/camera-app-saucy-amd64-autolanding/36/console
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: network failure :/
<popey> timp: i have a similar script which i use sometimes to test all autopilot packages on all core apps http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/phablet-testing.sh
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: will jenkins retry automatically ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: no. you need to approve the MR again
<jodh> rsalveti: I see that the upstart-local-bridge+upstart-property-watcher aren't yet running correctly. Looks like /etc/init/upstart-local-bridge.conf needs to mkdir -p /dev/socket and init.rc needs updating for the upstart-property-watcher?
<ralsina> asac: ack, 7:25 AM dude ;-)
<timp> popey: ah great, that can save me some time thinking up my own script :) Is it for the new ro images?
<ralsina> asac: we'll get on it
<timp> popey: my device doesn't have /userdata
<popey> timp: tested briefly, hence the "enable developer mode" bit - which probably needs changing
 * popey fixes
<popey> timp: it should be /userdata/.writable_image
<timp> so far I didn't need to touch the .developer_mode.
<popey> surely you do for apt-get to work?
<timp> cdimage-touch always gives rw image?
<timp> popey: nope, but I am using the stock image, not pending
<timp> popey: so maybe my approach will break soon.
<popey> shouldn't make a difference
<timp> popey: since when are the images read-only?
 * popey will test both scenarios
<timp> popey: stock image from last night was still 20130828.1
<popey> if you phablet-flash ubuntu-system, they're read-only
<popey> there is no "stock" image, as there is no default for phablet-flash
<timp> ah. ubuntu-system. I'm still using cdimage-touch.
<popey> ya
<popey> ditto, mostly
<timp> popey: ok with stock I meant cdimage-touch without --pending
<popey> gotcha
<nerochiaro> sil2100: do you know who should I talk to if jenkins keeps failing autolanding merge request branches ?
<nerochiaro> sil2100: i've got various MRs that are approved but fail autolanding and go back to needs review
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: om26er and fginther. If urgent, I can try to help until they show up
<popey> nerochiaro: someone in #ubuntu-qa perhaps? Maybe plars or fginther
<sil2100> nerochiaro: how do they fail to auto-land? What does make it to fail then? Mediumtests?
<nerochiaro> sil2100: a network error while trying to merge the branch
<sil2100> Ah, uuuh
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: the network error should be temporary... a re-trigger should most likely not fail any more because of this
<sil2100> nerochiaro: I suppose re-approving didn't help?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: if its a persistent network failure, only fginther or the people in the QA channels can help.
<nerochiaro> sil2100: mzanetti: ok, i'll wait to see what the re-approve does
<nerochiaro> thanks all
<ralsina> asac: which tests are click package crashes? All I see are in rssreader, filemanager and calendar... or are they fixed already?
<timp> bzoltan1: you are also testing with touch images, not touch-ro, right?
<timp> I wonder whether that makes any difference for autopilot
<timp> popey: are the "touch" images installed with cdimage-touch, and "touch-ro" with ubunty-system?
<popey> cdimage-touch = flipped, ubuntu-system = ro, yes
<popey> ubuntu-system will become default Real Soon Now™
<ralsina> asac: oh, crashes are not counted as failures! Got it
<bzoltan1> timp:i use cdimage-touch
<bzoltan1> timp, popey: my concern here is not the ro or normal image ... but the simple fact that the dash tests are not executed the same way as the phablet-tests
<popey> bzoltan1: sure.
<bzoltan1> timp: I run the gallery tests on the pending image -> Green ... installed the UITK from the PPA -> Red ... installed back the UITK what was on the pending image -> Red again ...
<bzoltan1> popey ^
<asac> ralsina: all app tests have click scope crashing. yeah
<Laney> mpt: Yo, quick bit of help needed
<Laney> mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone → what should we do when the current information isn't correct?
<Laney> make the button insensitive also or do something else?
<Laney> when changing pin/passphrase, that is
<mpt> ahh
<mpt> katie_, do we have a standard error appearance for text fields yet?
<Laney> I don't see a way to do something like that
<Laney> well, I could change the colour of the text maybe...
<mpt> I'm writing a description of the error handling now, but I'm assuming the existence of a standard error appearance (maybe you could set class="error" on the control)
<mpt> (if QML works like styled XML that way)
<mpt> Laney, but the error highlighting and sensitivity should work the same way for all six dialogs: "Switch to swipe", "Switch to passcode", "Switch to passphrase", "Change passcode", "Change passphrase", and "Change SIM PIN". So maybe you can refactor while you're waiting. :-)
<Laney> It will do
<Laney> I tried to write it in anticpation of this
<mpt> cool
<Laney> but I don't know of any class thing like that
<seb128> yeah, me neither...
<Laney> well, there's "states" but they can just set properties that already exist
<Laney> and it'll be local to the page and so on
<mpt> I thought this was all done with CSS
<Laney> it would be something the textfield provides I suppose
<Laney> no idea, but it's not exposed to application developers at that level
<mpt> darn
<Laney> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-textfield.html#color-prop
<Laney> that's what we have
<Laney> didn't mean to include the anchor
<Laney> ah wait...
<cjwatson> ralsina: Just to check: the click scope crashes aren't anything to do with click itself, are they?
<Laney> getting confused, there is some styling stuff but I don't know what it does. It doesn't seem to do what you'd want here.
<Laney> Or, well, you can apparently change the theme in use dynamically
<Laney> Still seems like something the SDK should be doing to me
<mpt> Laney, yeah, there should be an error state for text fields, an error state for picker widgets, an error state for checkboxes, etc, all with consistent appearance.
 * Laney nods
<Laney> mpt: want to file an SDK bug?
<mpt> Doing so now/.
<timp> mpt: what's an error state?
<timp> mpt: you can disable the components when they are not applicable
<mpt> timp, from the bug report I'm writing: "The error appearance should be used for fields that you have filled out incorrectly, or other controls that have a disallowed state. For example, if you choose a time in a restaurant reservation system, submit the request, and the server responds that that time is unavailable, the time picker should retain the previous value (so you can see what you chose) but have the error state."
<timp> mpt: what would cause an error state for a checkbox? They are either on or off. If it is really needed, also talk to design to describe the behavior and visuals
<timp> mpt: well, you can have a label somewhere saying "invalid time selected" until you select a proper time. But your approach is also a possibility, it is a question for design to answer I think
<timp> so add it to the ubuntu-ux project also
<mpt> timp, usually checkbox states could be handled by insensitivity. But as with the reservation example, rules might be so complex or volatile can be checked only on the server side. For example, "Sorry, you can’t choose Carob and Chocolate in the same ice cream."
<mpt> (so volatile +that they+ can be checked...)
<mpt> timp, yes, I'm suggesting the error state should apply to error captions as well, so that they're styled consistently too.
<carlesoriol> how can I see mouse on nexus 7 running ubuntu 13.10? My screen is cracked so I cannout use touch
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> thomi: pong
<mzanetti> uups. tmoenicke, not thomi
<ralsina> cjwatson: not AFAIK
<cjwatson> ralsina: Good
<mpt> Laney, timp: bug 1222787
<ubot5> bug 1222787 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "No standard error appearance for text fields and other controls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222787
<cjwatson> asac: I'm ready to go with click 0.4.4 now; permission to upload?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog
<sergiusens> cjwatson: hey, wrt to that changelog, are the dynamic keys in the manifest something you plan to extend?
<mpt> Laney, sorry this is taking a while, it's more complicated than I expected
<cjwatson> sergiusens: if appropriate - why?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: (long-term, it's kind of a hack around not having click in C so that it can expose fast library functions, though)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: ok,just correlating to what you told seb128 last week, thought there was a change of thought. I prefer not going dynamic there btw
<asac> cjwatson: ok, lets do it and do another image run right after to see if there is damage; i assume unity8 still needs a good part of the day so lets not block
<cjwatson> sergiusens: it seemed simpler than adding an option that most users would probably want to pass
<cjwatson> sergiusens: can you expand on your last sentence?
<asac> ralsina: sil2100: any ideas/news on the click-store crashes?
<ralsina> asac: not yet
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I guess it's not so much of a change of thought as "this is probably about the least silly way to do things for now"
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yeah, I agree with that
 * sergiusens is looking for words
<cjwatson> sergiusens: wordify quickly if it's something that should block this upload :)
<oreneeshy> does anyone knows how many GU there are on an N7?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: wordify quickly if it's something that should block this upload :)
<greyback> oreneeshy: 18 I think
<oreneeshy> greyback: really?
<rickspencer3> hello all
<oreneeshy> greyback: ahh u men 1gu=18
<oreneeshy> greyback: tnx
<greyback> oreneeshy: yep
<sergiusens> cjwatson: no, don't block
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I pused asac to push it myself
<jdstrand> sergiusens: hi! are there any plans to get nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel into the archive?
<cjwatson> OK, click 0.4.4 on its way into the archive now, thanks
<sergiusens> jdstrand: no, the plan is to ship that in the click package
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ok, thanks
<mpt> Nearly there...
<nerochiaro> gusch: do you know who's our backup QA guy when omer isn't around ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: no idea - mzanetti ? ;)
<dbarth> cjwatson: hi, i just noticed the blueprint update about the change of logic to install click at boot
 * mzanetti hides under the desk
<dbarth> cjwatson: what is the directory to drop packages onto to get this to work?
<cjwatson> dbarth: That was actually cleanup from last week
<cjwatson> dbarth: And it's actually a misnamed work item now because we did it a different way :)
<dbarth> ah ok
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: not that I would be your backup QA but always happy to help. what's the issue?
<dbarth> uh
<cjwatson> dbarth: So is this for OEM/carrier customisation?
<dbarth> webapps
<dbarth> defaut ones
<dbarth> i need to turn the default demo set into clickpackages and have that integrated in the image
<cjwatson> For things that should be installed by default on the core images we ship, talk to sergiusens to get them into his list of core apps for which we already have arrangements
<dbarth> i noticed the script to pre-install the ones listed in archive-team
<dbarth> will bother him instead ;) nw
<cjwatson> Right, we might as well just add your stuff to that
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> Assuming that you've already dealt with the issues around apparmor confinement of webapps, adding whatever hooks you need, etc.
<cjwatson> I know there was a thread about this but didn't read it in detail
<dbarth> i'm just into that
<dbarth> i'm keeping icons into a deb package for now
<dbarth> going into a system default dir
<mpt> Laney, done. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=33&rev1=32
<mzanetti> tedg: hi. sorry for the late notice... is it possible for you to join the hangout?
<tedg> mzanetti, Sure, I might have to jump out in the middle.  I've got workers coming to my house.
<tedg> mzanetti, Link?
<OrokuSaki> <--- recompiling systemd and udev to use the accept syscall instead of accept4.. that is why my cpu is going nuts with udev.. revealved with strace
<OrokuSaki> 2.6.35... what a pain
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i have an AP test failing on mako, but if fails randomly, and i don't have a mako device to check anyway. quite unsure what to do except ask jenkins to re-run everything until it gets it right.... here: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-remove-hud/+merge/184515 (you can see previous run were successful)
<mzanetti> tedg: see the link as PM
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> asac, ogra, popey: had a play with Saturdays image iirc over the weekend I need to file a few bugs for it.  3g is still flakey for me but at least is showing up again :)
<popey> which image?
<timp> popey: did you have a chance to look at the autopilot fails I told you about in the morning?
<popey> timp: ah yes, I ran the full set on my machine
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: I'll check in a bit. in a meeting right now
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: thank
<popey> timp: I don't get the "broken pipe" errors you get
<popey> lemme upload
<timp> popey: for you the tests passed?
<popey> timp: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/20130909-112931/
<popey> thats all the logs from all the apps
<davmor2> popey: I'm just double checking now
<davmor2> popey: 20130908.1
<davmor2> popey: apparently
<davmor2> popey: I have no click packages, no messages show up unless you go into the messaging indicator or messaging app, ringing out is hit an miss, shorts nearly kills the phone with it's slowness, rotate is slower than the normal slow speed the list goes on really
<cjwatson> davmor2: no click packages> anything in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/ ?
<davmor2> cjwatson: sorry let me improve that one,  the installed ones display an iconless square and are installed, however the ones for installation are not displayed
<cwayne> speaking of click pacakges, has anyone else noticed that installing them shows them in the app lens twice?
<cjwatson> ah, perhaps worth seeing if there's anything in ~/.cache/unity-scope-click.log or however it's spelled
<cjwatson> cwayne: yes, I'm told that's known
<cjwatson> likewise the iconlessness is known
<ogra_> cjwatson, we're just creating a TODO for the phone sprint here, anything you need from use for click (tests, integration bits etc)
<ogra_> s/use/us/
<cjwatson> ogra_: IIRC somebody was already sorting out an integration test to ensure that there exist some preinstalled apps
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> ogra_: other than that nothing new I think ...
<ogra_> great, sergiusens just told me he is on that
<cjwatson> I thought it was him but didn't want to poke him by mistake :)
<cjwatson> popey: click 0.4.4 has pkcon search implemented, BTW
<popey> yay
<cjwatson> I think you were asking about that ...
<popey> correct
<popey> ii  click          0.4.3        armhf        Click packages
<popey> damnit :D
<cjwatson> It's on its way
<Laney> mpt: thanks!
<davmor2> popey, cjwatson: so looking at this it looks like it has grabbed the info but it still isn't displayed http://paste.ubuntu.com/6083492/
<OrokuSaki> lookking good http://s7.postimg.org/mbjr96xgr/filename.png
<OrokuSaki> lol 1 k
<popey> davmor2: how you installing them?
<popey> i am not offered any click packages on my phone
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, hey, so my wireless data wasn't working over the weekend after I updated last week, any ideas?
<popey> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:338: Error calling webservice: Web request failed: HTTP 2 Cannot resolve hostname (search.apps.ubuntu.com)
<popey> oof
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, so I know it was broken in the touch_ro image.
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, I think rsalveti and ogra_ know the issue
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, ok
<rickspencer3> thanls
<rsalveti> yeah, in theory is fixed, sergiusens is checking
<sergiusens> already checked on daily-proposed on friday. It may not be promoted to daily and that may be the reason
<cjwatson> davmor2: bug in the scope I guess, maybe ralsina knows
<cjwatson> popey: that just looks like network not up yet
<ralsina> cjwatson, davmor2: no details yet, waiting for alecu to give it a look but he's a bit late today
<OrokuSaki> This will help older kernels... https://github.com/gentoo/eudev/issues/7
<OrokuSaki> accept replacing accept4 in systemd, if accept4 does not exist
<OrokuSaki> otherwise.. udev will max your cpu's
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, sounds like a goot notice tyo put on the porting page
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> yay!
<OrokuSaki> I don't know if it works yet...
<OrokuSaki> still testing.. rebooting
<OrokuSaki> I traced the process.. this is what it said.. http://pastebin.com/AjPMcmXW
<OrokuSaki> over and over..
<OrokuSaki> I have 2.6.35.. but.. I don' think it's working.. or was just introduced in 2.6.36.. so.. change udev
<OrokuSaki> and by it I mean syscall accept4
<OrokuSaki> which I have.. but... dunno
<Stskeeps> OrokuSaki: https://gitorious.org/mertp/kernel-clean/commit/6a7d47acd88bfd23a34f7508ef1ba52b1cb69b82
<Stskeeps> you can add accept4 manually
<OrokuSaki> it is there..
<OrokuSaki> probably added by palm
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> I noticed the music-app does not play right unless udev is running.. so I had to find out why....
<OrokuSaki> I ripped out rules, etc..
<OrokuSaki> strace seemed to be better
<OrokuSaki> Thanks Sts!
<OrokuSaki> I recompiled systemd, on my device
<OrokuSaki> with changing accept4 to accept Null Null, there were 3 places
<_5m0k3> popey: I'm not offered any click packages, either
<popey> davmor2: how are you installing those click packages?
<OrokuSaki> I am not offered click packages.. so I tarred them all up and installed them on the new build =)
<OrokuSaki> sudo click install ./com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code-0.2.click --force-missing-framework --all-users
<OrokuSaki> etc
<OrokuSaki> Then it will appear as an installed app
<davmor2> popey: I'm not, I don't see them,  that was my point so cjwatson said to have a look at that file so I did
<cjwatson> OrokuSaki: if it's a user-installed app, you should just use "pkcon install-local com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code-0.2.click" rather than the special invocation for preinstalling things
<OrokuSaki> thanks man! =)
<cjwatson> but sure, if you want to ram them into your image ...
<popey> ah
<sergiusens> cjwatson: tedg so wrt to click icons (aka desktop hook), is there a plan?
<sergiusens> as in the icons not showing?
<tedg> sergiusens, I have one in my head, does that count?  :-)
<tedg> I'm thinking that we can detect if the icon exists, and if so, then prepend the path
<sergiusens> tedg: is it similar to what we already had or does it diverge?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: (not my responsibility I think)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: point taken
<tedg> If it doesn't exist, we give a warning and realize we need a better plan.
<cjwatson> tedg: seems reasonable
<tedg> I imagine that'll work for 99% of the use cases right off the bat.
<tedg> Perhaps we could file a recoverable error on ourselves so we could see if we need a plan B.
<sergiusens> tedg: ok, makes sense. It's sort of similar to what was in the original desktop hook without the .exists() check
<sergiusens> tedg: we can also add desktop file checking to the packaging linter
<tedg> Yeah, I was concerned about the theming case.  But I think we shouldn't let us block having something usable.
<sergiusens> stretching a bit, but I think jdstrand left room for that
<sergiusens> tedg: I don't think there is a plan for proper theming of click packages
<tedg> sergiusens, I'm not sure we *need* a plan there.  In that, if it breaks, the application wont' be usable and the feedback will come naturally :-)
<tedg> (for the linter)
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: re
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: so... looking at the log, the error is this one: AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on NoteItem.height failed: Double(432.0) != dbus.Double(198.0, variant_level=1)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: in a standup for the next 10 minutes
<mzanetti> ok... I'll respond other pings first then.
<sergiusens> tedg: sure
<davmor2> popey: what happens if you favourite more than 2 people in contacts?
<popey> i dont have 2 people ☻
<popey> lemme see
<davmor2> popey: you would need at least 3 I did say more than 2 :D
<sergiusens> davmor2: supposed to work... or on the latest and greatest?
<davmor2> sergiusens: this was testing on 0908.1 are we talking newer than that?
<davmor2> sergiusens: I haven't updated yet so I can file some bugs :)  But I might upgrade and then see if they're still there :)
<sergiusens> davmor2: no, just that I favourite people often on my dogfooding device which has 200 contacts
<sergiusens> davmor2: I have 3 favourites now btw on the latest daily for touch_ro without writable mode on
<davmor2> sergiusens: So I have 2 in place, I select a third and get "Error:  Fail to load contacts <Cancel>"
<davmor2> sergiusens: doesn't matter which contact I pick
<sergiusens> davmor2: hmm... that's strange... I'd log a bug then, but I can't reproduce
<dave_> Anybody can tell me, how to install a self-built ubuntu-saucy kernel on a grouper (N7) device?
<nerochiaro> om26er: hello, i am having some problems with AP tests failing randomly. when you have a minute can you help me out ?
<timp> nerochiaro: hi
<om26er> nerochiaro, hint me at the MR. I am in Lex but i'll look at that when I get some time
<timp> nerochiaro: we have that all the time :(  no solution yet.
<nerochiaro> om26er: in this merge requests the tests first passed and then failed again: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-remove-hud/+merge/184515
<sergiusens> dave_: you can try and figure it out with abootimg
<nerochiaro> timp: that = AP tests failing randomly ?
<timp> nerochiaro: yes. I don't know if it is truly random, but at least for me it is not predictable
<nerochiaro> timp: seems like the same thing i'm seeing
<timp> nerochiaro: actually, on jenkins it is mostly fine, but when I run it on my own device, I get fails
<nerochiaro> om26er: and this one has the same issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-new-actions-api/+merge/182148
<nerochiaro> timp: on device i never have problems, so maybe we're talking about different things
<timp> nerochiaro: maybe
<timp> nerochiaro: https://pastebin.canonical.com/97180/
<timp> nerochiaro: ^that's the result of phablet-test-run -s 014E281217013001 -n -p 'notes-app-autopilot' notes_app
<cwayne> Kaleo: ping
<popey> davmor2: i am having some odd issues with contacts. it's merging people
<nerochiaro> timp: whoa that's a lot of errors, i don't get them. what device ?
<davmor2> popey: hahaha that's worse than my issue :)
<timp> nerochiaro: galaxy nexus
<popey> and the name on the list of contacts doesn't match the name in the contact page
<nerochiaro> timp: same here
<mfisch> sforshee: what was the issue with gsettings? I saw something here and then later you closed the bug?
<timp> nerochiaro: first I did phablet-flash cdimage-touch && ./device_network_clone 014E281217013001 && ./openssh_install 014E281217013001 && ./openssh_publickey 014E281217013001 && adb shell apt-get -y update && adb shell apt-get -y upgrade && adb shell apt-get -f install && ./qtc_device_developertools 014E281217013001
<timp> nerochiaro: and then phablet-test-run and got this result
<nerochiaro> timp: i have no idea what half of the commands you mention do
<timp> nerochiaro: how so you install a new image on the device and set it up for development? you use QtCreator for that?
<popey> gah, need to delete all contacts
<timp> nerochiaro: the scripts I call are the QtC scripts for setting up the networking/ssh/packages on the device
<nerochiaro> timp: i use phablet-flash just as you do, then i just shell in, install the *-autopilot packages and run autopilot tests
<timp> bzoltan1: ^do you think that running the qtc scripts can make a difference?
<mhall119> ricmm: ping
<sforshee> mfisch: the issue cking was having was because using sudo didn't change the homedir, so the change got made in the phablet user's settings
<sforshee> there's a workaround, but the timeouts are planned to move to unity anyway
<ricmm> mhall119: sup?
<mhall119> ricmm: we might have an issue with the media player service and Qt MediaPlayer API
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, how is the gallery picker coming? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1218402)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218402 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "greeter needs to read the background image from account service" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> ricmm: the C++ class for QMediaPlayer has a 'playlist' property
<ricmm> mhall119: yes?
<mhall119> where apps can give it a queue of songs and how to go through them (repeat, shuffle, etc)
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry mentioned that the background panel wasn't doing anything ... is there a way to workaround that to activate the gallery on the device?
<mhall119> but the QML MediaPlayer component doesn't have 'playlist', and there is no MediaPlaylist component in QML either
<mhall119> so from the music app, which is all QML, there's no way to pass a playlist through the Qt API to your backend player service
<mterry> seb128, also... does that panel ship a workaround for the policykit issue we're seeing with the user session?  It can't set AS background without I'm guessing
<seb128> mterry, no it doesn't ... when do we land lightdm on the touch image? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, mterry: the content-hub package hasn't published since the upstart integration landed
<thomi> ogra_: when is a good time to deliver this broken phone to you?
<ogra_> thomi, can you refresh my memory ?
<mterry> seb128, We can't land lightdm until we get Mir-on-Mir  :-/  which is perpetually 3 weeks away
<seb128> :-(
<mterry> kenvandine, is there a test failure or something there?
<kenvandine> not, just packaging changes
<seb128> stacks are on manual as well
<thomi> ogra_: USB errors when I plug it in, cannot get it to show up in adb
<kenvandine> yeah
<mterry> someone should poke it!
<seb128> asac asked to block everything from landing until Mir is in
<mterry> oh
<ogra_> thomi, well, any time is fine ... ust come over :)
<thomi> ok
<ogra_> boddington i think
<mterry> ricmm, in your unity8-run-mir branch, why do you promote ubuntumirclient to ubuntumirserver?
<davmor2> ogra_: hears a knock at his door......
<ogra_> heh
<ricmm> mterry: because the server is not a client
<ricmm> server runs with the server QPA and it then sets up environment for each client it launches
<mterry> ricmm, OK
<cwayne> zsombi: ping
<mterry> ricmm, eventually, the login greeter will be a separate executable, built out of the unity8 branch.  It will run as a pure-client (not a mirserver).  I was hoping to re-use the main.cpp.  So I just want to understand your change before I merge it into my branch
<ricmm> alright
<mterry> ricmm, so you just promote because ubuntumirclient didn't make sense for expected unity8 usage
<ricmm> how do pure-clients run?
<ricmm> as server with no clients?
<mterry> ricmm, As client of the u-s-c with no subclients...
<ricmm> yes, I promote because our default env (for console launching) is ubuntumirclient
<ricmm> and we promote during runtime so we dont need to modify the env in the upstart job
<ricmm> so that it can be usedi n both SF and Mir environments
<mterry> ricmm, gotcha
<OrokuSaki_> Anyone know the proper way to run ./configure when recompiling udev?
<OrokuSaki_> --prefix=/? LIBDIR=/? etc etc?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki_, check debian/rules
<OrokuSaki_> gracias
<OrokuSaki_> I know --prefix=/usr
<OrokuSaki_> but.. after that
<mterry> ricmm, do you know how such a mir client of the u-s-c would work?  Like, is there a trick to register with the u-s-c?
<ricmm> no, clients just talk to the existing socket
<ricmm> there can only be one running server at a time
<ricmm> so whoever owns the socket will mediate the client
<zsombi> cwayne: pong
<cjwatson> asac: should I go ahead and build an image?  click 0.4.4 has been in for a while
<cwayne> zsombi: hey, i have another question about themes :)
<cwayne> zsombi: when adding a new theme who's parent_theme is Ambiance, the new theme will never be used
<cwayne> because of MainViewStyle.qml automatically choosing the theme based on backgound color
<mterry> ricmm, only one running server?  But USC and the shell are both kinda Mir servers right?
<zsombi> cwayne: that's a bad approach, I agree... beside that, that MainViewStyle logic causes binding loops also!
<ricmm> mterry: I dont know, afaik you can only have one running Mir server
<cwayne> zsombi: although i found that if you set internals.theme in the child theme's MainViewStyle.qml it seems to work
<cwayne> no matter what you set it to, in fact
<mterry> ricmm, I get that you can have only one in the system-compositor sense, because USC owns /tmp/mirsocket or whatever it is...  I guess I don't know where the shell's socket lives, or if it has one.  Maybe in a user dir somewhere, like ~/.mirsocket
<zsombi> cwayne: we have an other bug on that issue, so that code will get out of MainViewStyle, but honestly no idea why was that set like that...
<OrokuSaki_> gracias ogra! http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/systemd/saucy/view/head:/debian/rules
<cwayne> zsombi: any eta on when that will be removed?
<ogra_> :)
<zsombi> cwayne: it affects quite many apps, so we have to sync that OTF theme selection with them... no idea when that will be scheduled...
<cwayne> OTF?
<ricmm> mterry: well this has never been too clear to me, the plan for u-s-c and family coupled with unity8 mir server
<zsombi> cwayne: however, your Friday's issue is also unreported... and that must also be solved too.
<ricmm> mterry: mind if I run a thread with you and tvoss to make sure we are all on the same page?
<mterry> ricmm, :-/  not clear to me either, unfortunately
<mterry> ricmm, OK
<ricmm> because you are scaring me
<ricmm> (:
<mterry> ricmm, well, I'm sure they intend to interoperate well, I mean, that's the whole plan
<cwayne> zsombi: my friday issue being the UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH?
<zsombi> cwayne: yep
<cwayne> zsombi: i found that that can work if you set a symlink in the new dir to /usr/lib/arch/qt5/qml/Ubuntu
<ricmm> mterry: yes, the plans are always great, but I need some proof of concept and paperwork and delivery plans
<zsombi> cwayne: well, that is not a solution though...
<ricmm> I dont mean you tho
<mterry> ricmm, :)  I need some of that too, as I'm trying to write the glue that ties lightdm + greeter + shell together
<zsombi> cwayne: it's a workaround
<mterry> Or, some of the glue
<cwayne> zsombi: right
<cwayne> zsombi: i logged a bug for that, right?
<zsombi> cwayne: I have a configurable solution for that, also with settings
<zsombi> cwayne: did you? haven't seen it...
<cwayne> zsombi: gsettings key?
<zsombi> cwayne: for instance, yet it is a simple INI setting, but will be turned as gsettings key
<cwayne> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1221813
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221813 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH should include a writable path so that users can install themes (or operators can have custom themes)" [Undecided,New]
<ricmm> mterry: done
<zsombi> cwayne: ok, I haven't seen this :) thx!!!
<cwayne> zsombi: no problem :)
<mterry> ricmm, thanks
<cwayne> zsombi: thanks for the info regarding the internals.theme stuff, good to know that it'll be fixed for real eventually :)
<mterry> ricmm, are you in Lexington, btw?  I'm in the office today
<zsombi> cwayne: however, it won't be that env var, but it will be a key in the ~/.config/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/theme.ini file
<ricmm> mterry: yup
<ogra_> mterry, we're all in boddington
<cwayne> zsombi: that's fine, but will you please let me know before that fix is pushed so i can update the custom image?
<larsu> hey, does anyone know what handles the hardware volume keys on the phone?
<larsu> s/keys/buttons
<seb128> larsu, what buttons?
<zsombi> cwayne: all types will be exposed at some point, it's just we need to stabilize their API
<zsombi> cwayne: sure
<seb128> larsu, powerd handle the power/suspend button afaik
<cwayne> zsombi: righto
<larsu> seb128: right, I need volume
<cwayne> zsombi: so do you have an idea of why setting internals.theme works?  even if i set it to Ambiance it works, using the new theme
<seb128> rsalveti, ^ do you know what piece of code handle volume keys on touch?
<larsu> seb128: trying to figure out bug #1213963
<ubot5> bug 1213963 in The Sound Menu "HW volume keys are out of sync with volume slider" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213963
<zsombi> cwayne: no... need to see why it does.... honestly, altering the theme in a component which is reloaded when the theme changes is not a healthy thing to do...
<mterry> ricmm, ogra_: neat.  I'm in the office somewhat near the door; we can chat at lunch if not sooner
<ogra_> yeah
<ricmm> mterry: lunch sounds fine
<cwayne> zsombi: yeah, that maybe also is part of the other bug, because it's hardcoded as Ubuntu.Components.Themes.%1 (whereas for example my custom theme is UbuntuCustom.Themes.Whatever)
<zsombi> cwayne: right!
<cwayne> zsombi: added that to the bug
<seb128> cjwatson, does the click 0.4.4 update requires to rebuild the clicks?
<cjwatson> seb128: No
<rsalveti> seb128: yup, in unity8, but check the bug1219057
<zsombi> cwayne: +1 thx!!!
<seb128> cjwatson, click --manifest stopped listing installed-size it seems?
<rsalveti> bug 1219057
<ubot5> bug 1219057 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "volume up/down key is not working anymore with the new indicator-sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219057
<seb128> larsu, ^ unity8
<cjwatson> seb128: That only works with packages that were built with 0.4.x
<seb128> rsalveti, right, larsu is working on that
<cjwatson> seb128: Not specifically 0.4.4 though
<seb128> cjwatson, oh, indeed, thanks
<cjwatson> seb128: Check version in the manifest, if it doesn't say 0.4 then that explains it
<cjwatson> e.g. alecu's qr-code was apparently built with 0.2
<larsu> seb128, rsalveti: thanks :)
<seb128> cjwatson, right, I picked the wrong click on my disk for sudoku, that was still a 0.1
<seb128> cjwatson, sorry for the noise, and thanks for adding the _directory ;-)
<beuno> cjwatson, so I guess maybe we'll want to add to the review script that it checks for minimum click version uploads, so we can force people to upgrade as they upload?
<cjwatson> Mirv: It might be worth bumping click in ubuntu-sdk/ppa to 0.4.x, preferably 0.4.4
<cjwatson> beuno: Probably not a bad idea, especially once the SDK PPA is upgraded
 * beuno adds that to his queue
<mhall119> alecu: what's the status of getting icons displayed for click packages?
<lucaci> hi
<boiko> mterry: with a little delay, here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1222906
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1222906 in dialer-app "[dialer-app] Refactor the dialpad view so that it can be imported and used from greeter" [High,New]
<mterry> boiko, aw thanks!  /me subscribes
<lucaci> there's italian version of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<lucaci> ?
<AskUbuntu> Dashboard for MOBILE BROADBANDS | http://askubuntu.com/q/343412
<dave_> Does anybody know how to build "kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git", so it will actually boot on a grouper device? My use of "dpkg-buildpackage -d -B -aarmhf -us -uc" results in a zImage that does not boot. Thx.
<alecu> mhall119: there's a thread going on right now regarding icons for click packages, here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00539.html
<mfisch> lool: that change you made to the customizations package is perfect, thanks
<lool> mfisch: ah it worked?  good
<mfisch> lool: well I think it did, I'm still updating my phone
<lool> haven't had the chance to actually test it, ssweeny told me it was ok
<lool> mfisch: let me know how to best land stuff in the upstream branch in the future
<mfisch> lool: okay, we can trust ssweeny ;)
<cwayne> katie: ping, any input on the unity infographic theming stuff from friday?
<katie> cwayne, just replied :)
<cwayne> katie: thanks! :D
<crypticmofo> hi all im back .. so i installed ubuntu for this reason .. the d2vzw cdma galaxy is really not being maintinated .. i know there are new images all the time and i know cdma isn't supported yet but it can at least get wifi .. if i follow the portnig guide to a t .. will that work ?
<crypticmofo> im at my machine all day and would really like to give back .. i know a lot of people with the d2vzw or just have it as a side phone will like to use ubuntu-touch on it just to get used to it so when cdma does come they are well versed in it
<crypticmofo> anyone active today ?
<Laney> mpt: I also need text for if the passcode isn't 4 digits and if the passphrase is empty ;-)
<ifreecarve> so is there an emulator of some kind that you use to develop this software, or do you just load it to real hardware to test things out?
<mterry> asac, you were asking about being able to stop the demo code on a running unity8, without restarting it.  The branch that supports that just landed in trunk.  So now if you issue that dbus-send command, it will be picked up by the live unity8 instance and stop the edge demo
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt suggests that unity-system-compositor needs to be rebuilt against new mir/unity-mir/platform-api - is somebody sorting that out?
<seb128> cjwatson, that's supposed to happen automatically with the daily releases, the stacks are in manual publishing on asac's demand though
<seb128> sil2100, cyphermox, Mirv: ^
<seb128> cjwatson, btw that happens daily, since there is a strict versioning between those (due to the fact that Mir has(had) no ABI stability)
<stgraber> rsalveti: hey, so what's going on with the phablet exports?
<sil2100> seb128, cjwatson: yes, we're in manual mode + we had those otto container problems which I'm not sure are resolved already
<seb128> cjwatson, do you need the new mir/unity-mir/platform-api to reach saucy or you are just looking to the output?
<cjwatson> seb128: just trying to look for easy things to burn down in that output
<cjwatson> if it's being dealt with soonish that's fine
<seb128> cjwatson, I would say tomorrow rather than today at this point, if that's good enough for you
<seb128> cjwatson, but as said that's happening daily ... the Mir guys said they are stopping changing ABI so often, we can maybe relax the depends rules and have a more sane abi handling then
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> proposed-migration doesn't give a good view of history yet
<crypticmofo> anyone get my message at all ?
<crypticmofo> i was afk
<rsalveti> stgraber: hm, let me check, might be a dns issue with github
<ogra_> rsalveti, looks like the last croned export happened on the 5th
<rsalveti> not dns, but the ip might have changed, and we need to update the firewall rule (for github)
<ogra_> ugh ...
<crypticmofo> hi all im back .. so i installed ubuntu for this reason .. the d2vzw cdma galaxy is really not being maintinated .. i know there are new images all the time and i know cdma isn't supported yet but it can at least get wifi .. if i follow the portnig guide to a t .. will that work ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, why do we need github to create the tarball ?
<crypticmofo> im at my machine all day and would really like to give back .. i know a lot of people with the d2vzw or just have it as a side phone will like to use ubuntu-touch on it just to get used to it so when cdma does come they are well versed in it
<mterry> seb128, want to help lightdm land?  Want to give https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/lightdm-switch/+merge/184612 a quick review?
<ogra_> rsalveti, syncing and tarball creation should be independent
<pandeiro> anyone using ubuntu-touch on a nexus 4 as principal OS? i'm thinking about switching over and would like to have an idea what i am in for
<rsalveti> ogra_: we have a step still that talks with github to know the device related repositories
<rsalveti> but it seems it's not that
<ogra_> (so that you can recreate a tarball if only ubuntu parts changed)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we can remove the github dependency by now for all our stuff and create a proper branch for everything, right?
<rsalveti> I'm running the job manually to check
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<rsalveti> sergiusens: if you can fix that, it'd be lovely
<cjwatson> crypticmofo: I suspect if nobody answers then nobody knows that device particularly, and maybe you can become the expert :)
<mterry> ogra_, are we still diverting init scripts that need the plymouth-ready signal?  I believe I remember you or someone saying that was our current solution for touch
<rsalveti> sergiusens: basically breakfast without using the github interface
<crypticmofo> cjwatson: ok .. just trying to find where to start
<ogra_> mterry, yep, we have to ... we can indeed inject a fake "plymouth-ready" in the override job
<rsalveti> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6084470/
<ogra_> mterry, we just cant run the daemon, but we can fake everything around that i think
<seb128> mterry, done
<rsalveti> in a meeting now, will check after it
<mterry> seb128, I'm assuming I have to manually release to saucy?  That this isn't auto-merge or auto-upload?
 * mterry can't keep which branches have that now straight
<crypticmofo> cjwatson: if you think about it the device already has the touchpreview build .. but you guys have been adding new stuff since then .. i was told the maintainer needs to get the factory image then rebuild so we can get the latest verizon for our device
<crypticmofo> cjwatson: thats where im stuck
<mterry> ogra_, do we have a fake plymouth daemon already?
<mterry> ogra_, or you're saying that it's just init script config changes?
<ogra_> mterry, no, we dont have a daemon (and dont plan to have it ... afaik)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: any reason to breakfast all the time? I'll add something in there
<cjwatson> crypticmofo: I'm afraid I don't know anything particular about it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: starting clean, doing repo sync, breakfast, and create a tarball
<ogra_> mterry, i'm saying that the override jobs can easily be changed to emit signals ...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack
<mterry> ogra_, can you point me at an example of a script where our override is different?  (trying to determine if all we do is override with identical script minus the plymouth-ready signal or what)
<ogra_> mterry, well, usually the overrides for plymouth only contain "manual"
<sergiusens> rsalveti: would be good to also create a generic user for this cron job (unless I failed to find it), so more people can run/fix/diagnose
<ogra_> mterry, but we can easily add some "initctl emit foobar" instead
<rsalveti> sergiusens: you have the permission to change if needed, but you don't need to fix the cronjob, just fix breakfast :-)
<ogra_> mterry, and for an upstart job that does a complete and functional override of a job, take a look at /etc/init/ofono.override vs /etc/init/ofono.conf
<rsalveti> sergiusens: and I know that it needs further improvement in there, just need to sit down with #is and push that, but lack of time
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, will do ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I will take that
<mterry> ogra_, oh...  interesting.  I was thinking dpkg diverts, wasn't familiar with upstart's override support
<mterry> ogra_, I have a better idea of what you're talking about now  :)
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok
<sergiusens> mterry: easy to abuse once you know they exist
<mterry> sergiusens, heh, indeed
<mterry> sergiusens, much like dpkg diverts, really  :)
<Xayer96> Hey
<dave_> sergiusens: is it possible to build ubuntu-saucy.git kernel and deploy on grouper? If yes, is "dpkg-buildpackage -d -B -aarmhf -us -uc" the correct approach?
<ogra_> dave_, why do you need to rebuild it ?
<Josh_Japan> hi there
<Josh_Japan> any one here have success installing the phablet to either a Nexus 7 or a Nexus 7-2?
<popey> nexus 7, sure.
<ogra_> dave_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile should work
<Josh_Japan> i'm still pretty fresh to using linux, not sure how well that one will go for me.  i'm using this as my training to help learn about it
<dave_> orga_: I want to add some functionality. I'll give that a try. Thanks.
<pandeiro> i would like to hear opinions about using ubuntu as a main OS on a nexus 4, pros/cons vs. android/cyanogenmod, if anyone has one
<ogra_> pandeiro, ubuntu touch is 6 months old ... the others have years under their belt
<ogra_> (read its far from being feature complete or 100% stable)
<ogra_> you can make phonecalls, send SMS, use mobiile data and install the already existing apps though
<Josh_Japan> i'm using the touch install wiki. and seemingly stuck on deploy.  the cursor hasn't moved in about 10min.  should there be a sign either on the device or in the terminal that it is working?
<pandeiro> i'm especially interested in battery life, which i find very poor on N4 w/ android
<ogra_> Josh_Japan, it is horridly quiet, give it some time
<Josh_Japan> Pandeiro, i had good luck with a clocking app and turning down the clock speed when i wasn't using the phone
<Josh_Japan> Ogra, thanks. i'll keep waiting
<ogra_> while true; do adb shell ls -lh /sdcard/autodeploy.zip|awk '{print $5}'|sed -e 's/[A-Za-z]//'; sleep 3; clear; done
<ogra_> Josh_Japan, you could run the ablve in a second xterm
<Josh_Japan> ogra, what will that show me?
<ogra_> it should show you what lands on the android side
<ogra_> (the size of the autodeploy.zip on the target)
<Josh_Japan> ogra, bash:syntax error near unexpected token 'done'
<ogra_> did you copy paste ?
<Josh_Japan> yes sir
<Josh_Japan> from adp to done
<Josh_Japan> adb*
<ogra_> weird, works fine for me (i just dont have anything to flash here atm)
<popey> are you on a mac?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you need the whole line
<ogra_> while true; do adb shell ls -lh /sdcard/autodeploy.zip|awk '{print $5}'|sed -e 's/[A-Za-z]//'; sleep 3; clear; done
<popey> ah, hah
<Josh_Japan> device not found
<Josh_Japan> thats prob not a good sign lol
<dave_> ogra_: "fakeroot debian/rules binary-omap4" for grouper?
<ogra_> yeah, thats a bit strange
<Josh_Japan> no, not a mac. pc with a fresh install of ubuntu
<ogra_> dave_, no, indeed the grouper equivalent (ask a kernel person :) they are in #ubuntu-kernel)
<dave_> ogra_: will do. thx.
<_5m0k3> Will click 0.4.x land in the sdk ppa soon, or should I just add the staging repo?
<_5m0k3> Mirv: ^
<seb128> mterry, (was at dinner), I'm pretty sure you need to manually upload yes
<mterry> seb128, I did, thanks
<seb128> great
<stgraber> rsalveti: did you figure out what happened to the git exports?
<rsalveti> stgraber: just trying to reproduce now but it worked locally, so could just be a network issue, will run it again via the script and should know soon
<rsalveti> but meanwhile sergiusens is removing the github dependency for our devices
<ogra_> doanac, did yoou notice that autopilot is stuck in -proposed since last week ?
<ogra_> doanac, apparently  libautopilot-qt was upgraded from a recommends to a depends, and it's not available on PPC
<ogra_> (which holds it back on all arches now)
<mterry> seb128, when you get a chance, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch/+merge/184659
<mterry> seb128, not necessarily for review, but just to test that system settings works now with that
<mterry> seb128, in my testing, logind started, but I didn't test anything else around it
<mterry> (in terms of system settings I mean)
<ogra_> mterry, doesnt that clash with what you just uploaded for livecd-rootfs ?
<mterry> ogra_, no, it should compliment it?
<ogra_> ah
<mterry> ogra_, but I'm worried about the upgrade path...
<mterry> ogra_, since only new images will get the change in livecd-rootfs, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but since we dont really support "apt-get dist-upgrade" anymore thats fine
<ogra_> system image upgrades will have it
<mterry> maybe I need to add the same autologin config change to this package for now...  as a bootstrap to be dropped later in the cycle
<mterry> ogra_, is it really "not supported"?  Or just discouraged?
<ogra_> the default nowadays is the readonly system image ... we will soon drop the old flipped images from testing etc
<mterry> ogra_, OK, cool.  Then I guess I don't have to worry about that.  Go system images!
<ogra_> (they will stay around for plumbers to fiddle with and for ports to use them because they cant create signed system images yet)
<seb128> mterry, I sure can test that session-manager-touch mr ;-)
<mterry> ogra_, is that a bunch of people?  I'm leery of having this land and affecting too many people...  Since it means they'll get a black screen on boot
<mterry> ogra_, I think I'll double-up on the hardcoded phablet user change for now, just for bootstrapping
<ogra_> just tell them to re-flash
<ogra_> if we have changes to hybris or qtubuntu they have to do that too
<ogra_> even with the flipped images
<cjohnston> stgraber: ping
<mterry> ogra_, even reflashing will fix it?  like just a 'phablet-flash cdimage' thing?
<stgraber> cjohnston: pong
<mterry> ogra_, hmm, ok...  /me just doesn't like breaking things but I guess if people are used to it
<cjohnston> stgraber: would it ever be possible for mako to be 34:20130909:20130908 and maguro to be 34:20130909:20130908.1   (where X:YYYYMMDD doesn't change, only the second YYYYMMDD)
<stgraber> cjohnston: yes
<_5m0k3> Before you drop the old flipped images, you need to implement a good way for app developers to access their device.  Will the writable flag be the recommended approach?
<cjohnston> stgraber: so for the dashboard we need to check all three fields for aggregation?
<stgraber> cjohnston: it's unlikely to happen at this point since the same source package produces the device specific tarball for both devices, but if we ever add some extra bits in that tarball that comes from another source which only changes for a single device, then it'd happen
<stgraber> cjohnston: yep
<cjohnston> stgraber: maguro wouldn't have incremented to 35?
<stgraber> cjohnston: correct, if a change only affects a device, only that one will increment
<cjohnston> ok.. so X would still incremenent
<mterry> tedg, about your GRID_UNIT_PX comments on my session MR...  How would that work?  Just rely on .bashrc being invoked by the time the user sees it?  Seems bash-specific
<tedg> mterry, ?  As an upstart job?  How is bashrc involved?
<mterry> tedg, well.  the current code puts the variables in ~/.bashrc
<tedg> mterry, Oh, really.  I hadn't noticed, that's insane.
<mterry> tedg, as an upstart job, how would it give the env setting to other jobs?
<stgraber> so let's go with an example. if you have 34:20130909:20130909 on all devices. Then we publish a tarball that's only different for maguro, they'll all still be 34:20130909:20130909 except for maguro that'll be 35:20130909:20130909.1. If after that we push a rootfs change, they'll all go to 35:20130909:20130909.1 except for maguro that'll go to 36:20130909:20130909.2
<tedg> mterry, yeah, I'd load them into upstart's env
<ogra_> tedg,, mterry the bashrc hackery has to stop
<tedg> mterry, initctl set-env --global
<mterry> ogra_, OK.  I just kept it there as a cargo-cult thing.  I didn't know if it was still used
<mterry> ogra_, could it be safely dropped?
<stgraber> cjohnston: gah, my example is wrong, let me fix it :)
<ogra_> tedg, using them just in upstart wont help for apps invoken from cmdline ... but i think we need to go with an /etc/profile.d script at least
<stgraber> cjohnston: so let's go with an example. if you have 34:20130909:20130909 on all devices. Then we publish a tarball that's only different for maguro, they'll all still be 34:20130909:20130909 except for maguro that'll be 35:20130909:20130909.1. If after that we push a rootfs change, they'll all go to 35:20130909.1:20130909 except for maguro that'll go to 36:20130909.1:20130909.1
<stgraber> that one is right :)
<tedg> ogra_, Why not?  The terminal will be invoked by Upstart, so it'll have it's environment.
<cjohnston> stgraber: ok, cool.. that's easier
<mterry> tedg, I guess there'd be a race condition with that, unless any interested jobs did a 'start on started grid-unit'?
<ogra_> mterry, tedg (i.e. have it exported in upstart but ship something that sets it in the user shell in parallel)
<ogra_> tedg, adb doesnt invoke a login shell
<tedg> mterry, usually as long as it's "start on starting dbus" that gets before everyone. It's what we're doing for unity-gtk-module.
<ogra_> and it isnt clear tey if we will drop adb in favour of a ssh with usbnet or not
<ogra_> *yet
<tedg> ogra_, But Mir won't give surfaces to apps like that anyway :-)
<ogra_> (though thats the actual plan)
<ogra_> tedg, well, thats how the sdk runs them atm
<ogra_> it pushes them over and executes them via adb
<tedg> I don't think that'll work after the Mir transition.
<ogra_> tedg, if that wont work with Mir, someone should tell the sdk team;)
<tedg> I think it'll have to install them as click packages.
<ogra_> i think trhey didnt plan to rework that
<ogra_> tedg, it will still have to execute the click packges somehow
<ogra_> which will happen from the adb or ssh shell
<tedg> ogra_, Sure, but it can do that with upstart-app-launch
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<tedg> ogra_, Then the confinement and such gets set up.
<ogra_> mterry, drop it !
<mterry> ogra_, OK...  I can drop the .bashrc change...  Is there consensus on where the GRID_UNIT setting code should live?
<tedg> ogra_, Just to be curious, what's the adb vs. ssh discussion?  I like the idea of using SSH.
<mterry> tedg, ^
<ogra_> mterry, lol, well, something where the app gets it in its env
<sergiusens> tedg: it was an sdk uds session
<tedg> mterry, I think that if we create a unity-grid-unit job we can move it around as needed
<ogra_> (and you will still need to parse the files and run the getprop)
<tedg> mterry, Just put it in the job for now.
<tedg> mterry, i.e. it doesn't need to move today.  People can just assume the env var.
<mterry> tedg, but if I put it in a unity-grid-unit job, I'm still concerned about race conditions, particularly with lightdm
<mterry> tedg, who also is basically just starting on dbus
<tedg> mterry, ? isn't lightdm "start on started dbus" where we'd be "start on starting dbus" ?
<tedg> mterry, So then it'd be "gu -> dbus -> lightdm"
<ogra_> tedg, well, we have to either hack adb a lot to use phablet as the shell user or come up with an aalternative thing ... the idea was to have (in developer mode) USB net configured (possibly with avahi to set the IP stuff) and have a dedicated ssh start on the phone with a special setup
<mterry> tedg, oh fair.  I was thinking of doing the GU bit on started dbus, which would be problematic.  But I guess we can do starting dbus without a problem...
<mterry> tedg, do you have a preferred place for that script to live?  ubuntu-touch-session doesn't seem perfect, but it doesn't seem awful either
<tedg> mterry, No, I don't.  The only other place I could think of would be where the qtubuntu backend lives.  It seems like they're friends.
<ogra_> the baackend lives on the android side, no ?
<tedg> ogra_, The QT platform enablement plugin?
 * ogra_ wonders why his kbd often doubles chars ... 
<tedg> I didn't think it split the divide
<ogra_> tedg, well, one part of qtubuntu lives on the android side i think ... not sure which one (and i think Mir will make that obsolete)
<mterry> tedg, I like qtubuntu better than the touch-session.  Looks like it's used in QUbuntuScreen, which would be the right side of the divide, eh?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: people.canonical.com:public_html/0001-Using-phablet-by-default-and-only-of-not-found-there.patch
<tiagoscd> heyall
<tiagoscd> do you guys have any example of ComboButton implementation?
<tiagoscd> can't found it on API documentation
<tedg> ogra_, Ah, I wasn't thinking about the surface flinger case.
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, if you have a minute for a click install problem
<tedg> ogra_, I've already moved on :-)
<ogra_> haha
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, that makes sense to me.  +1
<ogra_> we all have (in our brains) sadly reality doesnt match sometimes
<iBelieve> tiagoscd, app development questions would probably be better in the #ubuntu-app-devel channel.
<mterry> tedg, ok, will propose an MR and point you at it
<tiagoscd> thanks iBelieve
<davmor2> ogra_: I think you vastly over think things then,  I automatically think I bet this is broken test it and it is ;)
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> ogra_: well that or until reality matches what I thought :)
<mterry> tedg, hmmm...  this would only be for the user session?
<mterry> tedg, the greeter will want these variables too
<tedg> mterry, Sure, but it'll run under a separate upstart user session, no?
<tedg> mterry, It would be any upstart user session.
<mterry> tedg, yeah, but greeter is started by lightdm daemon, not upstart
<mterry> tedg, (or it will be...)
<tedg> mterry, Won't it be lightdm -> upstart -> greeter?  Or how will indicators and dbus and everyone start?
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> lightdm wont start init, no :)
<mterry> tedg, lightdm works like:  lightdm -> greeter -> session-script.  In Touch's case, session-script can just be init --user
<mterry> ogra_, well, it will eventually start init --user, but not in time for the greeter
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> lightdm will be started by /sbi/init
<ogra_> *sbin
<mterry> tedg, that's why I wrote the wrapper in my branch.  It sets GRID_UNITS_PX and then calls whatever command you give it (defaulting to init --user)
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I think that'd make sense for touch, and well desktop too.
<ogra_> can /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d run scripts ?
<mterry> tedg, that way unity8-greeter can tell lightdm to call it using the wrapper
<mterry> ogra_, no
<mterry> ogra_, well...
<ogra_> ah, sad
<mterry> ogra_, maybe
<tedg> mterry, You're going to need a lot more than just unity8-greeter, no?
<mterry> ogra_, only in certain pre-configured slots.  The greeter can inform lightdm what it's command is
<ogra_> if it could yoou could have a 00-variables.conf
<mterry> tedg, well...  the branch I have for MR now does this:  it installs a wrapper script that sets up these variables.  Then it tells LightDM that the user session is "wrapper init --user" and eventually unity8-greeter will tell LightDM that the greeter is run like "wrapper unity8-greeter"
<mterry> tedg, I was thinking your upstart job method could let me do it globally at a system level and not bother with a wrapper script.  But since it only works for the user session, I guess not
<mterry> tedg, which is fine.  The wrapper script doesn't hurt anyone
<tedg> mterry, It seems to me like that's just rewriting /etc/X11/Xsession.d -- which I see as a mistake we don't want to make again :-)
<mterry> tedg, I'm interested in a more automatic/elegant way to do it, it just needs to be system-global is what I'm saying
<tedg> mterry, I don't understand why in both cases you can't just call "init --user" and have the job run.  In one case the session variable would be greeter and the other touch, but you want dbus, etc. in both.
<mterry> tedg, the greeter process is pretty tied to lightdm.  It's not like lightdm starts off a black box
<mterry> tedg, and we don't want to launch everything a user session does in the greeter.  We like it to be lighter-weight than that (and not as configurable)
<tedg> mterry, Sure, and we can configure jobs to run in various sessions.  We do that already, for instance indicator-session would only run on desktop not phone.
<mterry> tedg, I'm not convinced it's a great idea anyway, but changing lightdm to start upstart for its greeters is a nonstarter at this point in the cycle
<tedg> mterry, Certainly for all, but I think the touch greeter is still game :-)
<tedg> All I'm trying to say is that I think it'd be better if we didn't have a wrapper.  Because that'll cause people to extend that wrapper.  It make more sense for people to add upstart jobs than extend the wrapper.
<ogra_> well, effectively it would be good if Qt coudl figure out itself which GRID_UNIT_PX value it needs
<ogra_> by some clever automatism
<mterry> tedg, I believe lightdm talks to its greeter via pipes...  I'm not excited about making that work in such a context
<mterry> ogra_, +1
<ogra_> using the conf files we use now was only throught as a temporary hack
<ogra_> (though i didnt expect it to be dropped for 13.10 actually)
<tedg> mterry, wimp ;-)
<mterry> tedg, ogra_: shouldn't this just be set at install time as a part of /etc/environment or something?  It's device specific...
<tedg> mterry, I'm a bit worried that getting everything else to start means you end up writing your own upstart then.
<ogra_> mterry, thats the point, we want to get rid of such hackery :) it should be autodetected instead
<tedg> I imagine it'll have to be per-screen in the future as well.
<ogra_> we dont want *any* device specific code in the rootfs  eventually
<mterry> well, fair
<ogra_> until then the "once confiig file pewr device" will do its job
<ogra_> s/once/one/
<mterry> tedg, how much of the current stuff is started by upstart?  /me looks at the dir
<tedg> So that makes sense to me.  Only point as a Devil's Advocate would be that since it is GUI only, should it be in the user session?  I think no.
<mterry> lool, it looks like /usr/share/upstart/session/custom-env.conf should be in sessions/ not session/
<mterry> tedg, since what is GUI only?
<tedg> mterry, The grid unit stuff.
<mterry> tedg, I guess I don't follow your Devil's Advocacy
<tedg> mterry, Just saying that setting something like /etc/environment would effect everything.  ssh server, what ever.
<mterry> tedg, ah right
<mterry> tedg, yeah really I think qtubuntu should just do this in its code dynamically
<mterry> if it could do it fast enough
 * mterry is fine with a wrapper hack until then
<mterry> tedg, well, are you begrudingly OK with current wrapper method?  With the hope that we eventually drop wrapper altogether.  If we do end up needing some kind of init inside the greeter session, (for indicators or whatever) I think the greeter itself will have to kick that off for now
<mterry> Or it can hardcode kicking some stuff off and we can look into letting lightdm do it more generically for 14.04
<tedg> mterry, sure, just worried it's going to be a hack magnet
<mterry> tedg, I will add a comment at top suggesting that any changes should go into session upstart file.  Maybe that will stop someone
<tedg> mterry, If we need to do that, I think we should figure out some sort of "upstart-start" command that'd start single jobs... wonder how hard that'd be.
<mterry> tedg, don't we have that?  'start' right?
<tedg> mterry, That requests upstart to do it.  I'm saying if we have to do individual jobs without upstart running.
<tedg> Let's say, upstart-manual-start or some such.
<tedg> Just something where we can use the same conf file.
<mterry> tedg, gotcha
<mterry> Just runs the script stanzas and such
<tedg> Exactly.  So if we put a pre-start in or something that still clears the temp directory or whatever.
<mterry> That would be nice
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: sure, just ask, best not to wait for me to be around when it's my evening
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, hey - trying to install a qml app with qtcreator, and it was using a bad script, and I needed to change to not use uppercase
<pmcgowan> now thats all sorted, I cannot run the app
<pmcgowan> getting a qt error so probably some missing depend
<cjwatson> click packages don't have dependencies - you either need to get whatever you need added to the sdk, or you need to bundle extra QML plugins or whatever with your app
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, was told we should be using pkcon install-local as the phablet user
<cjwatson> Yes, you should
<pmcgowan> ok,
<pmcgowan> not sure why it wont run now
<pmcgowan> but not click related I think
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> I expect it's possible to scare up an expert from the CI sprint in Lex :)
<cjwatson> Or maybe one of the SDK/appdev folks
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, ok thanks, one more...
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, where does click generate the manifest info from?
<pmcgowan> so I can get the uppercase letter thing fixed?
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: The app developer writes the manifest - click doesn't generate it
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, ok so our plugin must be doing that
<cjwatson> I expect you have a file somewhere called "manifest.json".  Maybe QtCreator wrote it for you
<pmcgowan> right vg
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: Besides, capital letters in the app name are meant to be OK
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: There's a bug that something incorrectly chokes on them, I believe
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, oh, I was told the opposite - somethign about debian convention
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: Well
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: There's package name, vs. app name
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: Which do you mean?
<pmcgowan> right
<cjwatson> Package names have to be lower-case
<pmcgowan> package name then
<pmcgowan> but we may be using app name to generate the package naming, I think I get it
<cjwatson> Bug 1219876, bug 1219877
<ubot5> bug 1219876 in Software Center Agent "Require all lower case package names" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219876
<ubot5> bug 1219877 in [obsolete] Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Force lower case click package name" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219877
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, thanks
<mterry> pmcgowan, you asked about webapps...  There is bug 1217008 which just needs a team bug subscriber for the package to be approved...  And bug 1206268 which has been approved, but not promoted yet (does nothing pull them into the image?)
<ubot5> bug 1217008 in ubuntu-html5-theme (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-html5-theme" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217008
<ubot5> bug 1206268 in unity-webapps-qml (Ubuntu) "[MIR] unity-webapps-qml" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206268
<mterry> pmcgowan, anything else?
<cjwatson> We can probably do 1206268 - it's in c-m-proposed.  I'll have a look in a bit
<ogra_> oh, awesome MIRs already !
<iRaS> hi, just received my nexus 4 and installed ubuntu touch. two problems maybe fixin one repairs the seconds:
<ogra_> expect a bunch more during the next two weeks :)
<ogra_> (since you have so much spare time to process them :P )
<iRaS> one problem is: my sim card seems to be unrecognized: no question for pin to unlock sim.
<iRaS> second problem: my phone is checking for updates for minutes now
<ogra_> iRaS, there is no UI for unlocking the PIN yet
<ogra_> you can use the /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin script via adb
<ogra_> and updating through the UI only works if you install the "ubuntu-system" image
<iRaS> so i have to run adb shell and then /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin ?
<ogra_> other image variants dont have automatic updates
<iRaS> ok
<pmcgowan> mterry, bug 1217001 is ok?
<ubot5> bug 1217001 in cordova-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-cordova" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217001
<ogra_> right, with the right options
<ogra_> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin pin 1234
<ogra_> (if your PIN would be 1234)
<iRaS> is sudo available on touch?
<ogra_> yes, but adb runs as root anyway
<mterry> ogra_, :-/
<ogra_> (atm)
<ogra_> mterry, we really need more staff in the MIR team
<ogra_> cant be that you are the only one processing them
<mterry> pmcgowan, cordova is waiting on security review by jdstrand, who I believe is reliably busy these days and will pass it on to Seth Arnold
<mterry> pmcgowan, so poke them
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, poke
<iRaS> ok - now i have a third problem. i think there will be a lot in the next few hours :)
<mterry> ogra_, yeah, agreed.  didrocks and I have talked about that too.  We'll probably try to grab another member at least
<iRaS> swipe from left does not open the dash. also swipe from top does not open system and so on..
<ogra_> didnt it run the into that shows you how to swipe ?
<ogra_> you should have gotten the dash doign that ... and the indicator settings from the top etc
<ogra_> (definitely works here)
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I will actually take that one, but I will need to do some followup.
<iRaS> yes it worked 10 minutes ago
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: can you have someone upload it to saucy?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, sorry, upload what?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: cordova-ubuntu. MIR bug 1217001 is against cordova-ubuntu, but there is no source package of that name in the archive
<ubot5> bug 1217001 in cordova-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-cordova" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217001
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, mterry I think I have a chicken and egg here, which goes first upload or security review
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: it can go to universe without a security review
<cjwatson> jdstrand: It's in NEW
<iRaS> when i'm outside or don't have a pc with adb - is it possible to run the script from terminal?
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: nm, I can look at it in NEW
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ok great thanks
<cjwatson> As a sync from daily-release IIRC
<jdstrand> cjwatson: thanks
<iRaS> is a "tab" key or emulation available in terminal?
<ogra_> iRaS, yes, pull up the toolbar from the bottom when in terminal (and while the kbd isnt active)
<ogra_> there you have "extra panels" ... i dont remember which, one of them has the tab key
<ogra_> also for ctrl+* combos, tap the terminal contewnt and hold the finger there, you get a cind of circle that offers you things like ctrl-C ... etc
<ogra_> s/cind/kind/
<balloons> mhall119, can you spare 2 mins to attempt to execute a branch with autopilot tests on your desktop
<mhall119> balloons: tell me what to run
<iRaS> alright - looks great. now: password for phablet? ;-) where to change it?
<balloons> mhall119, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-xauthority. cd tests/autopilot
<balloons> autopilot run ubuntu_filemanager_app
<cjwatson> iRaS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#User_Accounts
<balloons> mhall119, it's going to run fine or fail immeadiately due to an Xauthority bug.. I want to make sure it doesn't immeadiately fail
<ogra_> iRaS, passwd for phablet is "phablet" :)
<iRaS> alright, thanks. i'll give touch a try but for a primary phone running touch i think i should wait for a stable release. i know you don't like to hear that question, but i have to: when a stable version will be released? :)
<asac> kenvandine: hey ... what is staged in the sdk stack right now?
<asac> kenvandine: ui-toolkit?
<asac> ricmm: how is unity landing going?
<iRaS> cant get modem to run:
<rickspencer3> beuno, mhall119 where exactly am I supposed to submit  a click app?
<asac> kenvandine: Mirv: sil2100: is there a way i can get a list of packages that wait in daily release for publishing?
<asac> otherwise, could you get one?
<iRaS> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 651, in call_blocking
<mhall119> rickspencer3: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/new/
<ogra_> iRaS, ubuntu touch will be released with the rest of 13.10 on october 17th
<timp> iRaS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#When_will_Ubuntu_Touch_be_available.3F
<mhall119> balloons: 24 failures
<ricmm> asac: not too bad, better than bad, testing an important change that right now that should make it finally landable
<timp> iRaS: there are people using ubuntu touch as their primary phone right now :)
<ricmm> provided none of this extra easter eggs keep showing up :)
<ogra_> iRaS, rickspencer3 is one
<lool> mterry: thanks!
<rickspencer3> timp, my only phone is Ubuntu Touch
 * mhall119 uses Ubuntu Touch on his N4 every day
<timp> rickspencer3: ++
 * ogra_ too, but not as my main phone ... 
<mhall119> my only phone too, quite unexpectedly
<timp> rickspencer3: do you use the phone also to test new packages and run autopilot tests?
<ogra_> since i re-flash and break it to often (on purpose usually)
<asac> ricmm: rocki
<iRaS> yeah, i really want throw android away but i don't have the time to maintain my device 2 hours a day :-/
<ogra_> asac, and the code from mterry to use lightdm looks great too .... we just need to coordinate the landing
<rickspencer3> timp, not really, I just use it
<mhall119> balloons: I think I'm missing dependencies, is that something autopilot could check before running?
<rickspencer3> I use it to test my own apps
<balloons> mhall119, kk, so it failed on your desktop.. mhall119 ohh, your right I'm sure that's it
<rickspencer3> and I update it whenever there is a new image in current
<ogra_> iRaS, why would you have to do 2h of maintenance ?
<mhall119> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6085174/
<ogra_> once it works it works
<balloons> mhall119, check debian/control, and no autopilot won't automagically install them
<asac> psivaa: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4106/ might need a retry?
<mhall119> I see a lot of complaints about no U1db modile
<timp> rickspencer3: ok. that's what currently stopping me from having it as my only phone :( it is almost permanently busy compiling and testing stuff
<mterry> ogra_, btw, you say we need to wait on Mir, and I'm not sure we do.  It worked for me (lightdm falls back when unity-system-compositor isn't installed when it sees a mir type session).  I'm going to test on fresh image though to be sure
<iRaS> for now it looks like i'll spent two hours a day to maintain :)
<rickspencer3> timp, well, the compiling should go away soon
<iRaS> i've still no connection expect wifi
<rickspencer3> :)
<balloons> mhall119, yea, I don't remember the module name but it's obvious in the control file
<timp> rickspencer3: yes, I'm looking forward to that :)
<asac> ogra_: what does "coordinating" the landing mean in this context?
<ogra_> mterry, oh, that would be great ... i was thinking it cant get along if there is no X or Mir
<rickspencer3> iRaS, I certainly don't spend 2 hours a day maintaining my phne
<asac> ogra_: cant we stage lightdm togethre with unity in the unity stack and just push the button for everything?
<asac> mterry: ?
<ogra_> if it gracefully falls back and still starts the session, lets merge it :)
<asac> popey: how is the 34 image for you?
<rickspencer3> though, I do have to accept the occasional regression (no data this weekend?) :)
<mterry> ogra_, asac: will test on fresh image, let you know
<ogra_> asac, well, coordinating meant exactly that :) just land all of it at the same time
<mhall119> balloons: qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<asac> kk
<mterry> It worked for me, but my phone could have mir bits lying around still.  It's been a long-running install
<psivaa> asac: plars has tried this a number of times and it appears that we have a timing issue in the test
<ogra_> asac, though if missing Mir is not an issue, i'd vote for lightdm landing immediately so it gets actual used
<mhall119> balloons: which is odd, since I have the file manager app installed from the PPA
<iRaS> still using ubuntu 12.04 on desktop and notebook. one of my coworkers is using 13.10 - ok it is unstable.. may be in october all is well
<lool> mfisch, ssweeny: Pushed ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks 0.2.1 per typo spotted by mterry above
<mhall119> balloons: is U1DB a new dependency?
<asac> ralsina: any news on the click-scope crashes?
<psivaa> asac: adding a sleep before running the tests after installation appear to work
<ogra_> s/used/usage/
<asac> ralsina: seems it still crashes all the time
<balloons> mhall119, kind of recent.. since last thursday?
<balloons> it's in the ppa now
<asac> psivaa: install-and-boot? we ran this like ages
<asac> psivaa: was there a recent change?
<mhall119> ah, yeah, I haven't dist-upgraded in a while
<mfisch> lool: thanks I'll check it out
<asac> psivaa: did this start today?
<psivaa> asac: not that i am aware of which could cause this and according to plars he had seen this before
<asac> psivaa: have you restarted?
<mhall119> balloons: working now
<psivaa> asac: i am going to now, with a minor modification to the config
<iRaS> of course i don't want to say ubuntu is not ready for a phone right know, but i still can see a lot of work for the developers
<cwayne> are there any logs/debug i can check to see why a click package isn't launching?
<ralsina> asac: alecu is working on it, that's as much as I know. It only happens on maguro right? (which none in the team has, for extra fun)
<iRaS> back to my problem: is there a way to check if the sim card gots recognized?
<ogra_> cwayne, probably in ~/.cache/upstart/ ?
<ogra_> iRaS, grep ofono /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> that should reveal some info
<iRaS> is there a way to open up a new terminal?
<ogra_> nope
<iRaS> i've touched ctr+d as i always do to exit a terminal where i've entered sudo :)
<lool> asac: hey would you think we can promote an image today?
<lool> asac: this weekend's images were good in terms of test results
<lool> asac: we'd like to get system-image 1.5 in a stable image since it has support for server side features we'd like to deploy
<lool> asac: (alias channels -- for "stable")
<mhall119> balloons: only 1 failure now :)
<ogra_> lool, the last few images all missed a lot of tests
<ogra_> lool, the total needs to be 261
<balloons> mhall119, great thank you.. no xauthority erros :-)
<mhall119> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6085226/ it opened up an empty file in GEdit and then sat there, after about 5 minutes I closed GEdit and it picked back up
<lool> ogra_: over the weekend they reached 261 on both devices a couple of times
<balloons> mhall119, perfect, thank you
<lool> ogra_: e.g. maguro on 32, 33 and 34; mako on 33
<ogra_> lool, 31:20130908:20130908 looks ok to me
<ogra_> lool, heh
<lool> 31 also has both reaching 261
<ogra_> lool, both at the same time for the same image is the criteria
<mhall119> balloons: np
<lool> so I vote for 33 then!
<ogra_> right, 31 looks pretty good
<ogra_> oh, yeah, 33 isnt bad either .... but it has a lot more failures
<lool> no, more passes
<ogra_> we were at mako:10 and maguro 13
<ogra_> new images would have to at least match that
<ogra_> (by asac definition)
<ogra_> (#5 that is)
<lool> ogra_: ah I thought you meant between 31 and 33, 31 had less failures
<ogra_> no, asac likes to raise the bar with each success
<ogra_> or at least be on par
<iRaS> damn - no sim card present
<mterry> ogra_, yeah, just tried on a fresh image.  Seems to work without Mir just fine.  LightDM doesn't die if it can't connect to unity-system-compositor, it just goes ahead and tries to run the user session anyway
<mterry> ogra_, so go ahead and approve, I'd say
<ogra_> mterry, and logind runs ?
<mterry> ogra_, yeah.  I didn't test anything that would need it, but systemd-logind is running
<ogra_> well, it runs on non lightdm images too
<mterry> ogra_, OK.  Should I test something that didn't work before, but should now?   (what's an example?)
 * ogra_ wonders where pitti is if you need him ... there is surely something like ck-list-sessions for logind 
<iRaS> It's a self cutted sim card and it works well in my razr i but does not fit very well in the sim card holder.. now i have filed a bit for better fitting. is there a way to restart ofono and retry finding sim card?
<mterry> ogra_, there is a dbus call...  let me see
<ogra_> ah, i pinged pitti in -devel too
<mterry> ogra_, seems good:
<mterry>    array [
<mterry>       struct {
<mterry>          string "c1"
<mterry>          uint32 32011
<mterry>          string "phablet"
<mterry>          string "seat0"
<mterry>          object path "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/c1"
<mterry>       }
<mterry>    ]
<mterry> ogra_, yup, can see it using loginctl list-sessions too
<mterry> ogra_, but...
<davmor2> guys 3 questions: 1. does accounts seem to crash for anyone else, 2. is the android bot on update going away before release, 3. are we having an import contacts from Google button in the contacts app?
<mterry> ogra_, it's not active.  I imagine that was the problem before
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> my output on a std ro image looks the same as yours
<mterry> ogra_, the good stuff comes with a "loginctl show-session c1"
<mterry> and it says "Active: no"
<ogra_> it says Active=yes for me
<mterry> err, right, I see Active=no
<ogra_> irritating
<ogra_> i guess you would have to drop one of the hacks that work around the missing logind registration
<mterry> ogra_, I wonder if that's because lightdm is running in an odd no-compositor mode...
<ogra_> i know there is something for click as well as NM
<mterry> ogra_, I'm not sure what normally registers with it
<rsalveti> stgraber: ogra_: new android tarball in place
<mterry> or rather says it is active
<mterry> probably lightdm
<rsalveti> but minor diff it seems
<ogra_> sergiusens, find /data/ubuntu -newermt "2013-09-02 16:15:00" | egrep -v "^/proc|^/sys|^/dev"
<rsalveti> actually, just what I pushed (the fix from sergiusens)
<rsalveti> but it should behave better now
<mterry> ogra_, why do you see Active=yes?  How does enabling lightdm make it worse?
<ogra_> mterry, no idea, but i definitely see it active in the terminal as well as via adb (being the phablet user)
<iRaS> is it possible that some sim cards don't work on ubuntu-touch?
<iRaS> I've got a Requested file structure differs from SIM: 6fb7
<mterry> ogra_, weird.  What was the logind bug you guys were seeing then?  If it thinks you're active, I'd assuming policykit would work fine
<ogra_> mterry, well, it didnt obviously ... click had issues, cjwatson added a hack for that and NM didnt hav ethe right premissions ... iirc slangasek looked into that one ages ago
<ogra_> (and cyphermox added a workaround that makes it ignore PK)
<plars> asac, psivaa: the ssl failure seems to be a timing issue and has been really hard to isolate. If I run through the exact same steps on the exact same device in the lab by hand, it just works every time.
<sil2100> asac: preparing
<mterry> hm
<plars> asac, psivaa: It seems that even though the network is up, and dns is found to be working, when we try to branch some test code from bzr, we get a ssl certificate verification error
<ogra_> mterry, the NM fix was some diversion in lxc-android-config, i guess if you un-divert it and can still use NM after a reboot we are good
<mterry> ogra_, I just want to make sure I can reproduce (once I fix this Active=no issue) so I can tell if I've actually improved things
<mterry> ogra_, ok
<plars> asac, psivaa: it's also worth noting that we are on the verge of no longer needing to do that, since we are trying to move everything over to pulling these tests on the host side, and running almost everything over adb rather than pulling it down to the target and running it from there
<ogra_> should be in the postinst
<mterry> robert_ancell, heyo, I'm making progress on enabling lightdm on the Touch image (though only in autologin mode, no greeter yet).   I'm hitting an issue where logind doen't think the user is Active.  Do you know how that gets determined normally?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I think that's detected via the active VT, do you have VTs on the phone?
<mterry> robert_ancell, ah...  it's not like we just tell it we're active, it's a bit indirect through the VTs
<iRaS> I'll reinstall android to confirm the sim card is working
<slangasek> mterry: right, so there's a policykit override in lxc-android-config for NM to switch everything relevant to allow_all due to the lack of logind integration.  If we now have actual logind sessions thanks to lightdm, that should be dropped
<slangasek> but of course, logind needs to know the "active" session first
<mterry> robert_ancell, that's why then.  I mark the LightDM session as Session-Type=mir, but lightdm falls back to VTs which don't work on phone
<robert_ancell> ah
<mterry> slangasek, right.  :-/  Closer, but not there yet
<mterry> slangasek, I'll use that as a test to see if I've fixed it though, thanks
<slangasek> mterry: I'm already excited about "closer" :)
<ogra_> TTY=???
<ogra_> thats what i get over here
<ogra_> using loginctl show-session c1
<mterry> ogra_, I have VTNr=0
<mterry> ogra_, but no TTY=???
<ogra_> i assume that at least wants a pty ?
<ogra_> i have VTNr=0 too
<ogra_> right above
<mterry> robert_ancell, does this mean we need USC on the image before this will work, even as an autologin thing?  I had hoped to skip that bit as an intermediary step
<mterry> robert_ancell, do you know if there's a way to tell logind that no, really, this session is active?
<robert_ancell> mterry, yes, you need u-s-c running otherwise the session would have to run as root to access the input devices
<mterry> i.e. ActiveSession maybe or some such?  Don't know how much validating that would do
 * ogra_ wonders if we probably miss a dependency ... given that the phablet images are build with recommends disabled
<mterry> robert_ancell, how does the shell access input devices today?  (why would lightdm restrict access?)
<mterry> *ActivateSession
<iRaS> the sim card is working in android
<robert_ancell> mterry, there is an activate method that I thought we called, but a code review shows we don't - that may work
<mterry> will try
<robert_ancell> mterry, it accesses them via Mir, and Mir opens them from /dev. They're only openable by root by default
<robert_ancell> mterry, in the nested case u-s-c runs as root and opens them, and the nested Mir gets the input events via u-s-c
<mterry> robert_ancell, but today, we are running shell as 'phablet', so they must be accessible somehow
<mterry> I mean, I guess because we aren't doing Mir yet
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, you must have some udev rule I guess to set them up like that
<ogra_> which devices are that ?
<robert_ancell> mterry, but LightDM doesn't support running Mir without u-s-c
<mterry> I'm not itching to start using Mir, I just want to squeeze lightdm into the process if we can, using autologin rather than upstart scripts
<ogra_> (we have a bunch of udev rules)
<robert_ancell> ogra_, /dev/input/*
<mterry> robert_ancell, it actually works relatively well.  I can get the unity shell to start without Mir on the phone.  Just logind says Active=no
<ogra_> they are rw for the phablet user
<robert_ancell> mterry, so using X?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6085363/
<mterry> robert_ancell, no?  I don't seem to be running X either.  I just seem to be doing the same thing the upstart job did
<ogra_> phablet is in android_input by default
<robert_ancell> mterry, you're running surface flinger?
<ogra_> yes
<mterry> robert_ancell, I tell lightdm that this is a Mir-type session, but it nobly tries to continue without USC and just starts the session script
<ogra_> he is
<mterry> robert_ancell, yeah
<mterry> robert_ancell, it tries to activate VT 7, but that fails
<robert_ancell> mterry, right
<mterry> robert_ancell, so it and logind are both expecting VTs
<robert_ancell> mterry, LightDM must be very confused :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, I'm happy it works as well as it is (i.e. at least continues)
<mterry> robert_ancell, I just need to see how to fool logind, and we can have most of the infrastructure in place that we'll need later once we get Mir
<mterry> robert_ancell, in case you are curious, or getting this far is helpful in your own testing, try https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch/+merge/184659 and enable autologin for the phablet user
<cwayne> has anyone noticed trying to type 'im' always autocorrects to 'impossible'
<cwayne> real annoying
<mterry> robert_ancell, huh.  What is the Mir plan for logind?  I look at its code and it's just doing things like chvt()
<robert_ancell> mterry, no firm plan yet, but we since all sessions run on the same VT the chvt shouldn't be a problem.
<robert_ancell> The first step is to call activate and have logind accept that as the active session
<mhall119> cwayne: that's im
<cwayne> lol
<mterry> robert_ancell, but on the phone, chvt will fail, regardless, right?
<robert_ancell> mterry, maybe?
 * mterry doesn't quite understand how we're using VTs on the phone
<mterry> well, it thinks we're on VT 0, which might not be great
<robert_ancell> mterry, is VT support compiled out of the phone kernel? Or do you just never switch VTs
<mterry> robert_ancell, probably never switch VTs
<mterry> robert_ancell, well, maybe not even that much.  lightdm.log gives "Error using VT_ACTIVATE 7 on /dev/console: Invalid Argument"
<mterry> Eh, I'll deal with this tomorrow
<RobbyF> selling the gnexus, so I can't play with ubuntu touch now :( not until I get a new phone then i can use nexus 4 for daily images.
<joe_b> What's the name of the gallery app & can I take a look at it on my desktop?
<mhall119> joe_b: https://launchpad.net/gallery-app/
<mhall119> joe_b: I've never tried installing it on a desktop though, but it's an Ubuntu SDK app so it should just work
<mhall119> in fact, I'll go ahead and apt-get install gallery-app now and see
<joe_b> It's in the ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers ppa?
<mhall119> no, it's in the Saucy archives
<joe_b> Hmm, ok, I'm going to have to pull the deb (I'm still on quantal)
<mhall119> well, it goes full screen even on desktop, which is a bit much, and of course the toolbar is difficult to access with a mouse pointer instead of a swipe edge, but otherwise it works as expected
<mhall119> no guarantees it'll run on quantal though
<joe_b> Yeah, I realize I have a virtualbox, so I'll try that (less likely to break my box too)
<joe_b> (virtualbox with saucy)
<joe_b> Out of curiosity is there any planned integration of the gallery app with Shotwell?
<mhall119> lat I heard, the apps don't work well (or at all) in virtualbox because of missing OpenGL ES support
<mhall119> I don't think there are any integration plans at this time, no
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-10
<joe_b> Actually looks kind of ok'ish on mine.
<joe_b> Thanks though.
<cwayne> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> stgraber: hey, is the auto-signing of the custom tarball still on your plate for this week by any chance?
<stgraber> cwayne: yep
<cwayne> stgraber: awesome thanks! and as usual let me know if you need any help testing anything :)
<stgraber> cwayne: sure.
<stgraber> cwayne: One thing I'll need to get fixed before I can get daily-customized online is access to the jenkins server from the system-image server. Do you happen to know the private address of the Jenkins instance used by your project?
<cwayne> stgraber: I don't know but I can surely find out
<stgraber> cwayne: I expect it to be one of those 10.97.x.x QA lab IPs
<cwayne> i'd imagine so, ill ask around
<stgraber> cwayne: I ask because I want to check if nusakan may already have access to the private address but just not the public one. That'd save me an RT ticket
<sander__> What's the best cutting edge smartphone which comes with ubuntu touch? Or do install it on?
<sander__> to*
<mhall119> sander__: you have to install it on existing phones at the moment
<mhall119> it's not even 1.0 yet, so you won't be able to buy a phone with it already on there
<sander__> mhall119, Ok. WHat phones is recommended?
<mhall119> one of the Nexus ones
<mhall119> Galaxy Nexus or Nexus 4
<sander__> mhall119, how do I install it? And can I install it side by side?
<sander__> And can I run ubuntu desktop on it if I connect a big screen?
<mhall119> sander__: not side by side, it'll replace android
<mhall119> sander__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sander__> mhall119, do you know if it will run on samsung galaxy s2?
<mhall119> I think there's a community image for the S2, but I don't know how well it works
<mhall119> Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4 are the two phones that we officially support, we provide images for them and we have them to test with
<sander__> mhall119, Ok. What programming languages can I write touch apps with?
<sander__> Looks like c or c++.. cool:)
<mhall119> sander__: or HTML5, or QML
<ryanprior> Is there a facility for me to read my texts and respond on the desktop? Maybe something in Empathy?
<ryanprior> Or if not now, is that something we're building?
<crypticmofo> hello .. can somebody point me to the lastest cyanogenmod image and ubuntu-touch image .. its for a galaxy s3 verizons or d2vzw
<Blade_> Is there any offical work being done on porting to the new Nexus 7?
<RobbyF> nope
<mfisch> Is there any magic to get the "Scope" project to show up in the SDK?
<mfisch> Some people have it, but I don't seem to
<cwayne> has anyone noticed that all phone calls show up as 'missed calls'
<AskUbuntu> Installing the Touch Preview on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 | http://askubuntu.com/q/343608
<mfisch> cwayne: you should file a bug
<ryanprior> Is there a facility for me to read my texts and respond on the desktop? Maybe something in Empathy? Or if not now, is that something we're building?
<mhall119> ryanprior: your desktop can make and receive text messages?
<mhall119> like, SMS?
<ryanprior> mhall119: it can't, but my cell phone can and I can connect it to my desktop via wifi, bluetooth, or usb.
<mhall119> ah, no I don't think there's anything that will work through a tethered device
<ryanprior> mhall119: how hard can it be? We are going to support syncing contacts with a phone - makes sense to me we would import those into Empathy and provide SMS as a messaging option.
<mhall119> ryanprior: all it takes is code :)
<classy> i need help, can my smarrtphone acer z120 dual gsm install ubuntu mobile? please i want try use ubuntu for my smartphone
<mhall119> !devices | classy
<ubot5> classy: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ryanprior> mhall119: I'm working on something like that, but I'm inclined to ask around here and perhaps other places, so that I'm not re-implementing something somebody else has already done (as part of Android integration perhaps? or maybe as part of KDE's mobile efforts, or as part of Samsung/Intel's work on Tizen?)
<mhall119> ryanprior: the only trick is going to be proxying the messages across wifi/bluetooth/usb to the plugged in device
<ryanprior> and if there's a preferred APIs for doing things like this (syncing an app with the Contacts lens? requesting a list of the contacts on a computer? syncing contacts between devices?) then I'd want to learn about them and use them instead of rolling my own
<mhall119> there should be a Qt API for accessing contacts on the device
<mhall119> contacts are stored in evolution-data-server, IIRC, which supports different syncing options
<classy> not yet for acer z120?
<mhall119> classy: if it's not listed then yeah, not yet
<Mirv> cjwatson: yep, 0.4.3 is now in staging PPA, I'm contacting dpm and others today to test it (or 0.4.4)
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086553/
<ejat> size mismatch
<Enfemus> anyone skilled in getting Ubuntu touch on to galxy nexus... fairly new to this stuff
<Ivanhoe> hi guys, could anyone help me to troubleshoot uninstalling ubuntu touch on N4?
<Ivanhoe> I'm stuck with the "X" screen after uninstalling and running "adb reboot-bootloader"
<Ivanhoe> I just tried going back to v4.2.2 by doing the same thing but no success
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Swap Ideas Day! :-D
<AskUbuntu> Nexus 4 cannot pass the X screen after uninstalling Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/343703
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: pong
<popey> damnit, my nexus 4 is still busted. I can't make it wake up / charge
 * popey has tried the usual leaving it charging from an official charger, holding down power button lark.
<popey> plug the power lead in and i get the red light of death and it won't charge at all
<cjwatson> Mirv: thanks
<bzoltan1> Does anybody know when the ssh will be default on the RO image?
<Soru> Hello
<Soru> I want to buy a phone for installing on it Ubuntu.
<Soru> I don't want a  Nexus
<Soru> Where can I search?
<popey> Soru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> We officially only support some of the nexus devices.
<popey> Community members create images for other devices
<Soru> Oh...
<Soru> Thank you popey :)
<popey> stgraber / lool - do we have a plan for making this work again on read only images? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1223301
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223301 in [obsolete] Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Cannot enable developer mode on read-only image" [Undecided,New]
<popey> moved to https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1223301
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223301 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Cannot enable developer mode on read-only image" [Undecided,New]
<lool> popey: is this the apt-get install openssh thing?
<lool> popey: we discussed a plan at vUDS, but we lack folks to make progress on this; other priorities take the time of SDK team and other teams
<popey> lool: when is ubuntu-system going to be the default?
<popey> "Real Soon Now™"?
<lool> popey: it is!
<lool> popey: https://www.stgraber.org/2013/09/05/ubuntu-touch-system-images-now-default/
<lool> popey: there is no default in our tools, but that's what we look at now when looking at QA test results
<popey> That's the kind of default I mean.
<popey> If a developer comes along and wants to write a touch app, and they run "phablet-flash", what do they get, at the moment it's a choice. Will that be defaulting to ubuntu-system at some point is my more verbose version of the same question?
<popey> lool: if our focus is on system images, then it follows developers will install the one that we're focussed on.
<lool> popey: we didn't plan to have a default
<lool> but we could
<lool> popey: unfortunately, as you saw in the bug you point at, the SDK isn't quite ready for read-only images
<lool> so I believe we're currently advocating usage of system images in all cases, but switching to writable images (touch .writable_image) when you're using the SDK
<timp> should the battery indicator be working properly?
<timp> I had my galaxy nexus attached to power for charging for over a day, but the indicator icon shows empty battery
<timp> the "charge level" when I open the indicator on the other hand shows 100% (which may be a bit more than I expect)
<mrslv> Hi, I have problem installing ubuntu-touch on nexus 4. I'm following instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mrslv> terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087649/
<popey> mrslv: does "adb devices" show your device?
<mrslv> popey: yes
<kgunn> mrslv: fwiw, have you tried cdimage-touch yet ?
<kgunn> just as a test
<mrslv> will try now
<popey> I would certainly recommend using phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<mrslv> ok
<jdstrand> seb128: hi! I'm trying to reproduce bug #1223211
<ubot5> bug 1223211 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "PositionSource blocked by AppArmor even with "loaction" policy_group enabled." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223211
<jdstrand> seb128: does the location service work on grouper?
<seb128> jdstrand, not sure...
<seb128> rsalveti, ^ do you know?
<mrslv> Thanks popey, kgunn it worked
<popey> great
<seb128> (no tvoss?)
<popey> bzoltan: do we have working qtlocation / gps on _any_ devices yet?
<jdstrand> mzanetti got farther than I did
<bzoltan> popey: i could not verify
<jdstrand> I installed qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin but now I get: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<jdstrand>   what():  The name com.ubuntu.location.Service was not provided by any .service files
<jdstrand> Aborted (core dumped)
<popey> you have to manually start the location service
<mzanetti> jdstrand: I'm here in case you need any help
<jdstrand> popey: how?
<mzanetti> or testing
<popey> there's an upstart job iirc
<jdstrand> mzanetti: cool, thanks. I asked for more info in the bug
<popey> mzanetti: do you have a simple qml snippet we could use to test it?
<mzanetti> yes... but I think on latest images it's running automatically
<popey> great
<popey> root       638  0.0  0.2  46772  5204 ?        Ssl  11:09   0:00 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ubuntu-location-service/examples/service --bus system --provider gps::Provider
<popey> so it is
<popey> mzanetti: I'm just after something which grabs the gps location and prints whatever data - be that LAT/LONG etc or whatever comes out of the location service
<jdstrand> popey: yep, started
<jdstrand> popey
<jdstrand> popey: thanks
<jdstrand> oh, it worked
<jdstrand> popey: here is some qml
<mzanetti> popey: jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087730/
<jdstrand> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087739/
<popey> thanks both!
<jdstrand> popey: mine is just modifying simple touch ui
<jdstrand> and is the same as mzanetti's :)
<popey> ☻
<mzanetti> jdstrand: popey: here's a fully packaged click app that reproduces this issue: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.getmewheels2_1.3_all.click
<popey> yay
<mzanetti> ah wait
<mzanetti> it has the positionsource commented out
<mzanetti> let me enable it
<mzanetti> one sec
<mzanetti> false alarm. everything fine with this package
<mzanetti> just install it and it'll crash when launched in apparmor
<mzanetti> even though the location policy_group is there
<jdstrand> mzanetti: yeah, I'm investigating
<asac> ralsina: hi
<ralsina> asac: hello
<asac> ralsina: whats the status of the crash?
<nandersson> Hi, what software powers the Instant Managing in Ubuntu Phone?
<ralsina> asac: still working on it :-/
<nandersson> Sorry, "Instant Messaging"
<popey> nandersson: Friends.
<ralsina> asac: I am waiting for a status update from alecu in a bit, I'll keep you posted
<asac> ralsina: can we please reverse commit whatever we committed on friday/thursday while you investigate?
<asac> or was there no commit at all last week?
<nandersson> popey, Never heard of? Have you got a url please?
<ralsina> asac: I don't think there were any commits on thursday/friday
<popey> nandersson: https://launchpad.net/friends
<asac> ralsina: where is the bzr tree?
<nandersson> popey, Thanks!
<asac> ralsina: might be it happened tue/wed
<ralsina> asac: agh, launchpad is 503'ing
<asac> ralsina: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click
<asac> thats the change thatcaused it
<asac> ralsina: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/149516039/unity-scope-click_0.1%2B13.10.20130903-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B13.10.20130906.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<asac> that one
<ralsina> asac: last commit was sunday!
<ralsina> asac: ok, we'll revert unless we can fix it in the next couple of hours
<jdstrand> bzoltan, dpm (ted): what is the correct way to use the hud in a qml app?
<nandersson> popey, I assume Friends will then be in Ubuntu 14.10 desktop as well, as default?
<asac> ralsina: can you revert while you investigate? we really would like to slip that in
<ralsina> asac: ok, will revert
<nandersson> popey, With the move to Qt and Unity 8 I mean.
<asac> ralsina: ok give me a ping so didrocks can pipe it in
<asac> ralsina: you can reapply right aftrer we have the package
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, will you rerun and force a manual publication of the click scope? ^
<didrocks> (once you have the green light from ralsina)
<jdstrand> timp: what is the correct way to use the hud in a qml app? does sudoku do it correctly?
<asac> because we dont automatically publish and we can wait for your stuff until you say you have fixed it after
<ralsina> asac: ack!
<timp> jdstrand: I haven't checked the sudoku-app. do you have the url where I can see the source that uses HUD?
<timp> jdstrand: the correct way is to assign actions MainView.actions for global actions, and to Page.actions for actions that should only appear in HUD when that Page is active (local actions)
<jdstrand> timp: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sudoku-touch-dev/sudoku-app/trunk/files
<jdstrand> timp: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sudoku-touch-dev/sudoku-app/trunk/view/head:/sudoku-app.qml
<jdstrand> timp: looks like it does?
<jdstrand> dang it, my nexus 7 isn't coming up...
<dpm> jdstrand, timp is in a better position to answer this one. The clock app guys have also started implementing HUD actions
<timp> jdstrand: yes that looks correct to me. only the import Ubuntu.Unity.Action 1.0 as UnityActions is not needed, and keywords should be short and separated by ; as specified here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/unity-action/classunity_1_1action_1_1Action.html#ace70c095fd440d5fa7fe3d77eef1cf1b
<jdstrand> dpm: ack. is there a place to add wishlist documentation bugs?
<dpm> jdstrand, I think the best place might be the toolkit, to get those fixes into the API docs -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<timp> jdstrand: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, but it is already there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1219011
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219011 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Add example code for actions property to Page and MainView API docs" [High,Confirmed]
<timp> jdstrand: you can comment on and follow that bug
<jdstrand> timp, dpm: cool, thanks :)
<dpm> np ;)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: seb128: I'm not sure the location service is working with grouper, I never tested there actually
<rsalveti> I know it works with mako and maguro
<jdstrand> timp: mostly I wanted to make sure when people do it correctly, that the app uses a dbus object path that matches what the apparmor profile allows (eg com_2eubuntu_2esudoku_5fsudoku_5f0_2e4_2e3)
<jdstrand> timp: ie, double checking the APP_ID gets used/converted
<jdstrand> rsalveti: it is actually :)
 * jdstrand was pleasantly surprised
<jdstrand> seb128: ^
<jdstrand> of course now it just won't come up at all
<segastep> how could i go about putting ubuntu on my samsung galaxy tab 7" ? :P ( GT-P3110 )
<jdstrand> rsalveti: do you know of any issues with devices being stuck at the 'Google' screen on reboot? (either immediately after a phlash (my mako) or just a regular reboot (my grouper))?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I've since rephlashed my mako-- but these were both RO images from late last week
<timp> jdstrand: I don't know about the correct usage of the APP_ID
<timp> Wellark: ^ you?
<jdstrand> timp, Wellark: bug #1218107 should describe it
<ubot5> bug 1218107 in hud (Ubuntu Saucy) "hud should use APP_ID and libnih to generate the DBus path" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218107
<rsalveti> jdstrand: awesome
<rsalveti> jdstrand: hm, right, never saw that with the rw image
<rsalveti> when you get that, please get inside recovery, and dump /proc/last_kmsg
<rsalveti> to see if it's at least a kernel crash
<jdstrand> rsalveti: dumb question-- how do I get into rcovery?
<alecu> asac, ralsina: is there a lp bug for the click scope issue with maguro?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: note, I cannot use adb shell
<asac> alecu: no... you can file one if you need one
<plars> asac: looks like those two tests for unity failed on maguro again
<jdstrand> rsalveti: (adb devices returns nothing at at this point)
<asac> Saviq: ^^
<rsalveti> jdstrand: hm, either via adb recovery, or rebooting into the bootloader (pressing the volume down when booting), and then getting inside the device
<rsalveti> jdstrand: something seems to be broken then
<rsalveti> it should work in recovery at least, otherwise something else is broken
<plars> asac: they passed on the 20130909 build though
<asac> right
<rsalveti> make sure to kill adbd in your host as well (that gets restarted automatically next time)
<asac> plars: retry one more time
<jdstrand> rsalveti: it was weird. I did 'mount -o remount,rw /' installed a couple deb packages, installed a click package. did some stuff, rebooted. fine. rebooted again-- nothing
<ogra_> cjwatson, so i'm planning to fiddle with sshd by default on the image today, would you see any problems with running sshd from a session upstart job (and thus as the pahblet user) ... is that even possible ?
<Saviq> asac, plars we haven't had a release since 2013.09.05
<asac> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130910.changes
<asac> Saviq: can you see anything that might have a side effect?
<Saviq> asac, looking at the tests first
<asac> otherwise my story is that click-store crashing will cause IO and timing issues
<asac> Saviq: ok cool. thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: impossible unless you (ab)use sudo
<rsalveti> jdstrand: right, try rebooting manually into recovery to see if you have /proc/last_kmsg
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, sad, ok
<cjwatson> ogra_: sshd really does need to run as root
<ogra_> yeah, i feared that
<ogra_> well, then i'll just go with that
<Saviq> asac, plars we're sometimes seeing the same issue in the merger, investigating
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I'm in CWM-recovery now. what should I do? (incidentally, if this isn't a good use of your time, I can just rephlash)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: can you run adb shell now?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I would have thought that the right answer was to install openssh-server, upstart-override it to manual, then have UI (or CLI in the interim) that does "sudo service ssh start" or similar
<jdstrand> error: device not found
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ^
<asac> plars: sounds like retrying
<rsalveti> try 'pkill adb; adb shell;'
<plars> asac: It's already running since a while ago
<rsalveti> jdstrand: ^
<jdstrand> rsalveti: but note-- I haven't done anything other than get to the first menu in CWM-based Recovery
<rsalveti> right, that's fine, adb should always work in recovery mode
<plars> Saviq: how often do you see this in merger?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: error: device not found
<ogra_> cjwatson, yes, thats what it will boil down to ... i just thought it would be nice to have it run less privileged
<jdstrand> it says: E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command at the bottom
<cjwatson> ogra_: I mean, of course it's *possible* to run a non-root sshd, but it'll require fairly extensive modifications - putting host keys somewhere else and disabling privilege separation are just the first things that come to mind - and I'd want the result to be audited
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ^
<rsalveti> jdstrand: that's fine as well, should just work, hm
<Saviq> plars, now that you're asking, 100% since this morning
<rsalveti> jdstrand: can you check your syslog when connecting the usb cable to the device?
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah
<rsalveti> just to see what your kernel is identifying
<Saviq> plars, seems the update to libnotify / gir1-notify broke things
<Saviq> plars, we'll look into it
<ogra_> cjwatson, i think i'll start with the easier path ... we can still move to something else later
<plars> asac: ^
<plars> thanks Saviq
<jdstrand> rsalveti: this is the end of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087897/
<ogra_> cjwatson, this path just means some sudo hackery , where a user/session job wouldnt
<plars> Saviq: do you have a shortcut for figuring out that the breakage came from there?
<cjwatson> ogra_: it also wouldn't be possible to start a PAM session if sshd were running as non-root, I think
<ogra_> oh, !
<ogra_> i didnt think if that
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> ogra_: so that approach has some cascading problems as well that you'd need to be careful about
<ogra_> *of
<ogra_> right
<Saviq> plars, well, the failing tests are using libnotify, and it got changed in image 20130810 ;)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: syslog had this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087900/
<cjwatson> ogra_: if you have a proper UI for it then it could use policykit to escalate rather than sudo, I imagine
<Saviq> plars, i.e. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/0.7.6-1 - published 9 hrs ago
<rsalveti> jdstrand: hm, it seems that the usb property is starting both adb and mtp when getting in recovery
<plars> Saviq: ok, wasn't sure if you had some easy way of rolling back just that change and retrying to confirm that was the case
<cjwatson> ogra_: that was what we talked about at UDS, I thought - an "open SSH access" button
<rsalveti> jdstrand: did you try mtp or setting that by hand somehow?
<Saviq> plars, we couldn't reproduce locally a few hours ago
<rsalveti> not sure if the persist property would break that
<jdstrand> rsalveti: no. I don't know how to do that :)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I did an adb push before the reboot, but that wouldn't be mtp I wouldn't think (and it worked fine)
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, not an "open ssh acccess" but a "usb developer mode" that manages more than just ssh i think
<ogra_> but yeah
 * jdstrand kill the server, unplugs the device, counts to 10, plugs in the device and tries adb shell again
<cjwatson> ogra_: Or that, yeah
 * cjwatson <- not a designer :-)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, that should be harmless :-)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: I'd try at least reflashing recovery again, to see if it'd make any difference
<rsalveti> boot into bootloader, and flash http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img with fastboot
<rsalveti> fastboot flash recovery saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<rsalveti> and then try booting into recovery again
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ok, thanks
<ogra_> cjwatson, but for a start i guess it will have to be a cmdline script you can call from the terminal
<Saviq> plars, yup, confirmed, passing on libnotify 0.7.5, failing on 0.7.6
<Saviq> asac, ↓
<Saviq> asac, ↑↑ even
<ogra_> (though that should be able to use PK as well i think)
<akshay2000> I have a bit of trouble wrapping my head around Ubuntu Touch. In the SDK, why isn't there an emulator for phone?
<jdstrand> (incidentally, my counting to 10 procedure did nothing)
<akshay2000> The code simply runs on native environment.
<asac> seb128: can you backout libnotify 0.7.6 so we can get an image out and let your changes in?
<plars> balloons: do you know what's going on with filemanager lately? far fewer tests are passing now
<jdstrand> rsalveti: < waiting for device >
<seb128> asac, what's wrong with it?
<asac> seb128: makes unity8 tests fail
<asac> see a few lines above
<jdstrand> rsalveti: oh, I am not in the bootloader
<seb128> asac, how so?
<asac> seb128: saviq knows
<rsalveti> jdstrand: right, try with root as well
<asac> seb128: i dont know... but i would prefer to reverse commit it so
<asac> you can investigate wihtout firedrill
<seb128> asac, there are 2 commits in that update, can't we just fix the tests?
<beuno> jdstrand, hey. Is this a valid way to not request any permissions?
<Saviq> seb128, asac, let us investigate please
<beuno>     "policy_groups": [
<beuno>         ""
<beuno>     ],
<Saviq> seb128, asac, we're seeing if we can just fix locally
<asac> seb128: Saviq: the problem is that we have a big unity8 change staged
<asac> so we cannot touch unity
<asac> to get this fixed
<seb128> asac, https://git.gnome.org/browse/libnotify/commit/?id=2b4ab4d22f42dd264a4ddfa68b02bba0d6c71b0b is the only code change
<beuno> jdstrand, the review script says no, but I wanted to make sure that was intentional
<asac> if you can fix it on libnotfiff its ok
<seb128> asac, I doubt libnotify is creating your issue
<asac> seb128: see above... its reproducible with
<asac> and not reproducible without htis change
<Saviq> seb128, the change between 0.7.5 and 0.7.6 caused two tests to fail
<seb128> Saviq, that url is the only change
<Saviq> seb128, but we don't know the cause yet
<asac> we cannot touch unity unless we reverse the mir landing staged
<seb128> Saviq, the other one is a documentation change
<Saviq> ugh
<seb128> Saviq, see https://git.gnome.org/browse/libnotify/log/
<seb128> asac, I'm really not convinced that claim that it's libnotify is true
<asac> Saviq: double check
<asac> Saviq: seb128 is not believing you :)
<jdstrand> beuno: that declares an empty policy group. that is uncool. either: "policy_groups": [] or "policy_groups": [ "somegroup" ]
<seb128> Saviq, do you use gir? annotations shouldn't have an impact on what you are doing
<beuno> jdstrand, ah, of course  :)
<beuno> thanks
<asac> Saviq: maybe its just flakiness of those tests
<asac> so double check
<asac> but it doesnt go away on automation
<asac> we retried 3 times
<Saviq> asac, 100% failure since this morning
<asac> always fail
<asac> and it always succeeded before
<Saviq> 8 times or so
<asac> right
<Saviq> seb128, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/149834671/libnotify_0.7.5-2_0.7.6-1.diff.gz is a pretty big change, no?
<seb128> Saviq, it's all autotools autogenerated files...
 * Saviq tries to downgrade
<jdstrand> beuno: it is currently easy to add an empty policy group to the sdk. there is a bug on that and it will go away when bzoltan's team does the new wizard
<asac>  gunzip -c libnotify_0.7.5-2_0.7.6-1.diff.gz | lsdiff  | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087939/
<Saviq> (after standup)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: fastboot worked fine. just reboot?
<beuno> jdstrand, perfect
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yup, just boot into recovery using the bootloader menu
<jdstrand> s/to the sdk/via the sdk/
<seb128> Saviq, asac: https://git.gnome.org/browse/libnotify/log/ has the commits, as said only gir annotations changed ... do you have a log to the test issue?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ok, I have a shell :)
<Saviq> seb128, asac standup now, will come back in 10
<rsalveti> jdstrand: cool, then now you can at least reflash your device, just use -d grouper with phablet-flash when booted in recovery :-)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: but try booting the normal image first
<rsalveti> to see if you can get a crash and then dump last_kmsg
<jdstrand> ok
<asac> seb128: so we dont relaly have time to investigate
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ok, so it is stuck at the Google screen. now I reboot into recovery, get a shell, then do cat /proc/last_kmsg?
<seb128> asac, but you have time to do reverts that are not likely to resolve your issue but are going to create more work for others?
<asac> if people say that  downgrading fixes it 100%
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yup
<asac> all i hear is that downgrading fixed it 100%
<seb128> asac, who is saying that? can I test here and how?
<asac> seb128: install latest pengind image, run the uniyt8 autopilot -> see it failing
<asac> downgrade libnotify -> confirm that it suceeds
<seb128> asac, it seems more likely that your issue is due to the rebuild and toolchain that the actual code change, did you try a rebuild of the old version?
<seb128> asac, e.g are you sure that rebuilding .5 is fixing it
<asac> seb128: you could try do a backout build and see
<seb128> asac, let me see if I can get those unity8 autopilot tests to run and hit the issue
<asac> seb128: no. i am just sure about the above. the backout isnt that expensive
<asac> otherwise you have to investigate
<asac> which is also expensive :)
<asac> seb128: rihgt. happty to wait a bit
<seb128> going back is always more expensive
<seb128> since then you need to find the actual problem and fix it anyway
<seb128> so you have to revert + get the fix
<seb128> rather than just fixing
<bnjmn> I'm having the same issue with the Sep 5 build
<jdstrand> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087960/
<bnjmn> only boots to black google screen
<rickspencer3> seb128, but in the meantime, the rest of us can go forward
<seb128> rickspencer3, SHRUG
<jdstrand> rsalveti: WLAN placed in RESET does not look good
<seb128> rickspencer3, you guys are so determined to revert rather than spend 5 minutes even trying to understand what's going on...
<rickspencer3> seb128, I think it's already been way more than 5 minutes
<rickspencer3> anyway, I'm not really involved, just saying
<rsalveti> jdstrand: indeed, but still nothing exploded in there
<rickspencer3> a little more work for one person to revert -> investigate -> fix -> recommit
<seb128> rickspencer3, no comment...
<rickspencer3> but everyone else can go forward
<seb128> feel free to revert if you want
<Saviq> seb128, TypeError: add_action() takes exactly 5 arguments (6 given)
<seb128> and then fix it
<rsalveti> jdstrand: I'd just reflash and try to reproduce your issue somehow
<Saviq> seb128, so should be an easy fix
<rsalveti> jdstrand: if you have time to do it, as it might be an issue with the ro image
<seb128> Saviq, do you use gir?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: weird. I can continue to debug if it is meaningful to you, or I can just rephlash. your call
<Saviq> seb128, yes
<seb128> Saviq, ok, so that's the annotation change indeed
<rsalveti> jdstrand: just reflash
<jdstrand> rsalveti: sure, I'll rephlash :)
<wellsb> beuno: Could you purge the 0.0.1 of the snake app so I can re-upload the same version number with the empty quotes removed from the policy group
<seb128> Saviq, e.g https://git.gnome.org/browse/libnotify/commit/?id=2b4ab4d22f42dd264a4ddfa68b02bba0d6c71b0b
 * jdstrand prefers phlashing over flashing :P
<Saviq> seb128, yup
<Saviq> asac, ok, so what can we do? fix should be a one-liner really
<beuno> wellsb, I can't, unfortunately
<Saviq> asac, in unity8's autopilot tests
<beuno> wellsb, version numbers can only go up
<asac> Saviq: are those part of unity8?
<asac> source?
<Saviq> asac, yes
<asac> then we are screwed
<asac> Saviq: you swear unity8 staged is working?
<asac> and all autopolits are running?
<Saviq> asac, what do you mean "staged"?
<seb128> Saviq, asac: we can revert the commit and restore that/fix unity8's test after the mir landing if you prefer
<asac> seb128: libnotify?
<asac> that would be easiest
<wellsb> beuno: No problem.  Resubmitted.  Let me know if that resolves the issue.  If not, I'll remove the section entirely
<asac> otherwise we have to backout the whole unity8/mir landing
<asac> seb128: can you confir that it really fixes it even with a rebuild?
<seb128> asac, right, we can put back the segfault until unity8 fix their broken test
<seb128> asac, from what Saviq posted it's pretty obvious what the problem is
<Saviq> seb128, asac indeed
<asac> one sec
<Saviq> seb128, asac mzanetti is already preparing a fix
<asac> have to listen to the presentation for 5 minutes
<asac> seb128: what exactly would we do now?
<asac> reupload libnotify, get an image out
<asac> land unity8/mir with the real fix
<asac> and upload new libnotify again?
<seb128> asac, right
<asac> seb128: ok lets do ... gogogo
<asac> ralsina: where is your backout :)?
 * asac feels we might really hit green
<mhall119> renato_: is the alarms backend implemented and landed now?
<ogra_> golf !
<renato_> mhall119, yes
<asac> alecu: ralsina where is it?
<alecu> asac: it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/revert-last-commit
<alecu> asac: I'm trying to test it
<Saviq> seb128, but but but... if you revert libnotify, we need to re-upgrade it and fix the unity8 ap test in sync, right?
<asac> alecu: thanks. we can pipe it in while you tests
<Saviq> seb128, as it's 5/6 required args, not 5 required one optional?
<asac> alecu: please land this ... you can tests while we try to get this landed
<mhall119> renato_: awesome!  do you have a video or screenshot of what it looks like when an alarm goes off?
<asac> ralsina: ^^
<asac> alecu: you have 2 hours to tell us that its broken
<mhall119> nik90_: ^^ hope you already know, but in case you don't
<alecu> asac: btw: I can't reproduce your bug at all on my device. Is it happening on yours?
<renato_> szombi is working on the UI components
<asac> alecu: we will just upload the revert on our own
<asac> if you dont want to push it
<Saviq> seb128, ok, we'll catch TypeError
<asac> this makes your branch out of sync
<asac> so better push it
<asac> alecu: i am happy to try and error on this
<nik90|Office> mhall119: could you copy paste that? I just entered this channel
<seb128> Saviq, catch the error would be nice
<jdstrand> seb128: do you know the long term plan for the location-service? is it supposed to eventually be on the session bus or will it always be on the system bus?
<seb128> Saviq, sorry, just testing locally the issue
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, we will
<nik90|Office> (on my office comp)
<mhall119> nik90|Office: the alarms backend is done and landed
<seb128> jdstrand, I didn't follow closely the recent discussions/work, better to ask tvoss or tedg
<jdstrand> tedg: do you know the long term plan for the location-service? is it supposed to eventually be on the session bus or will it always be on the system bus?
<jdstrand> seb128: thanks
<didrocks> alecu: any news?
<alecu> didrocks: the revert is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/revert-last-commit
<tedg> jdstrand, I think the idea is that there's basically two.  One to manage system resources and one to manage session stuff.  So you could use your Yahoo login for yahoo location services for instance.
<didrocks> alecu: right, it's not pushed to trunk
<alecu> didrocks: I'm trying to test the revert on my device
<tedg> jdstrand, We also need the session based one for the trust-store instance
<didrocks> alecu: I think asac doesn't want to wait anymore, he asked me to upload in 2 minutes to archive the package if it's not in trunk
<tedg> jdstrand, The system one is managing things like the system GPS and connecting it to oFono, etc.
<tedg> didrocks, It looks like the "daily" build couldn't get to api.launchpad.net.  Guessing that's known?
<didrocks> tedg: can you check with sil2100? there is DNS issue
<tedg> Ah, that's probably it.
<divis1969> Hi everyone, I'm trying to run ubuntu touch on some custom handset. I've ported all the staff (my build is not based on cyanogen). I was able to compile and run it. I can manually put ubuntu onto device (because recovery is not yet ready). I can run ubuntu_chroot init (disabled its autostart in init.rc), ubuntu_chroot shell, but how can I run UI?
<jdstrand> tedg: can you review http://paste.ubuntu.com/6088097/. do the comments make sense? is it safe?
<didrocks> alecu: pushed to trunk?
<alecu> didrocks: I understand your hurry, but I'm still unable to reproduce the issue on my device, and I don't have a bug report for it, so I'm wary of merging stuff into my trunk only based on hurry
<beuno> wellsb, approved
<didrocks> alecu: ok, uploading to distro then, you'll have to remerge the changelog manually in your trunk
<didrocks> (to unblock dailies
<wellsb> beuno: Does it help the review team any if packages are built using click 0.4.x instead of the version included in the sdk?
<beuno> wellsb, it does, and in fact, we will soon require it  :)
<tedg> jdstrand, You'll probably need tvoss for that level of detail.  But my understanding was that applications should never use the system bus one, always through the session.  But, that might be a long term vs. short term type of thing.
<cjwatson> wellsb: it'll help the people doing the system settings UI, because 0.4 adds some things they asked for
<jdstrand> tedg: ack. I think you are right, but that is what qtlocation is doing now. I'll adjust the comment and followup with him
<jdstrand> tedg: thanks!
<didrocks> alecu: asac: revert upload done
<wellsb> cjwatson, beuno, Mirv: Any idea when the new click will land in the sdk?
<seb128> Saviq, asac: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/0.7.6-1ubuntu1
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, sorry about the issue at the first place
<cjwatson> wellsb: (I have no control over that)
<wellsb> Ahh, I see 0.4.3 is already in raring
<wellsb> But I think we're up to 0.4.4, and that's not even in staging
<Saviq> seb128, no worries, I wonder how we could prevent stuff like this :/
<cjwatson> 0.4.4 isn't very important for the SDK
<cjwatson> it mattered for phone runtime stuff
<wellsb> I see
<seb128> Saviq, I'm not going to make friends if I say "stop using gir" :p
<seb128> Saviq, that stack has no abi stability whatsoever
<Saviq> seb128, what'd be the correct solution? are there bindings to libnotify other than gir?
<seb128> Saviq, bindings, no ... you would have to write your tests in C
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, you won't make any friends indeed :D
<seb128> Saviq, but yeah, I've no good answer for that
<seb128> Saviq, we could probably do a better change at detecting api changes in there
<seb128> need to talk to pitti about it
<mhall119> sergiusens: what are the plans for the rest of the core apps and click packages?  So far we have 3 click and the rest deb
<asac> seb128: didrocks: awesome ... can you let us know once its in so we can respin an image with these?
<asac> thanks!
<seb128> asac, sure
<didrocks> sure
<seb128> asac, btw I'm much happier about having spent 10 minutes understanding the issue and having reverted the problematic commit rather than the whole update, rolling back in upstream version is a bit of a pain
<asac> seb128: right. lets talk next week about how we can go better about it
<asac> i want you to be happy :)
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> seb128: maybe even this week... how long do you work?
<asac> might be good to have your input in the discussions here
<seb128> asac, another 3 hours before dinner, and I'm probably to be back around later in the evening
<sergiusens> mhall119, need to migrate the testing mechanism
<sergiusens> mhall119, most likely will happen today if I can grab thomi and doanac
<seb128> asac, but don't worry much, I'm sure there are people in Lexington that see things from the same perspective that I do and I are going to participate to the discussion
<asac> seb128: not today... maybre tomorrow or thu
<asac> i will check if we have a good slot
<seb128> asac, ok
<asac> seb128: everyone has a slightly different concern :)
<asac> of course lots of overlap, so you ar eright
<seb128> asac, well, it's just that the "revert without understanding first" is counter productive ... it's often the right decision to spend a bit of time to understand what's going on to take a decision
<seb128> asac, if the "bit of time" leads to "it's going to be complicate to get to the bottom of the issue" you can then decide that the revert is the best option
<didrocks> I think that makes sense, it's just about how responsive someone is to understand/fix the issue and you get closer to the revert trigger the longer you wait
<asac> seb128: how much time should we give for investigation?
<seb128> asac, a reasonable time, by then we said 1 hour
 * asac notes that down
<seb128> asac, you would probably argue that 5 minutes is not the end of the world, especially if it can spare hours of curns
<seb128> churns
<seb128> argue->agree
<seb128> asac, it this case it took 5-10 minutes of "let us look at the problem" to figure out what to do
<asac> seb128: maybe we can have a ranking of type of backout ... like an app backout is super safe and easy, while a lib backout has potetial to ctreate more churn
<seb128> right
<asac> so we could have "save backouts" go out after x minutes ... and "very hard backouts get" n hours
<seb128> I think it's hard to come with written rules
<seb128> there is a lot of case by case and common sense to apply there
<seb128> you can have rules of thumb though/recommendations
<cjwatson> I tried to institute a practice a while back of writing up revert discussions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/RevertLog so that we would have data for later debates
<cjwatson> there aren't many entries there yet though
<asac> seb128: right. it should always include the feedback we get
<asac> seb128: if we get any feedback :)
<asac> cjwatson: cool. so this page we should use to record reverse
<beuno> tedg, hi!  is the "comment" section in the .desktop files required?  if not, what is it used for?  Can we not provide it?
<seb128> asac, recording the revert cases on the page cjwatson seems like a good start to have some datas/history of the issues we faced
<asac> cjwatson: so we can do a post-mortem assessment and establish best practices over time?
<asac> ack sounds exactly the right thing to do
<asac> ok lets see how we can work it into the process to do this
<cjwatson> eventually yes
<cjwatson> I don't think five is quite enough to be meaningful but I figured this was a good discussion to plug the page so that people remembered
<tedg> beuno, It's not required.  http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#recognized-keys
<beuno> tedg, so can be safely dropped, IIUC?
<tedg> beuno, Yup.  Or used to say how much you love me?  Think of the opportunities ;-)
<asac> right. lets populate it so we get a more meaningful dataset
<tedg> beuno, Not sure if the application scope may use it for search though.  mhr3?
<tedg> I imagine they're more interested in keywords and name, etc.
<mhr3> tedg, beuno, yep, it's indexed and used for searching
<beuno> mhr3, ack, thanks
<mhr3> that being said, it's not required
<wellsb> It sure would be nice if my upload speed wasn't abysmal here in Senegal.  beuno You'll have a new app to review in a few minutes.  This one was built w/ click 0.4.3
<beuno> wellsb, yay, thanks
<beuno> mhr3, thanks
<attente> is there a way to apply the addDisplaced and removeDisplaced transitions to a ListView section.delegate?
<attente> setting the transitions only seems to make them apply to the non-section delegates
<seb128> mterry, hey, I gave a try to your session-manager-touch vcs, it makes my nexus7 boot on a blank screen :/
<mterry> seb128, did I mention the autologin (and/or re-flash your device) change you need?
<seb128> mterry, no
<seb128> mterry, is that the rootfs change I reviewed for you yesterday?
<seb128> mterry, to add the autologin lightdm config?
 * seb128 creates a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-phablet.conf
<OrokuSaki_> anyone know the correct way to compile systemd? apt-get source systemd  Ihave all the dependencies.. I am failing a couple of tests that suggest my chroot or fake root is not right.. phbuilder or dpkg-buildpackage?
<OrokuSaki_> I want to build a .dev file
<OrokuSaki_> deb
<OrokuSaki_> I cant do it on arm or x64.. same error
<cjwatson> OrokuSaki_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<OrokuSaki_> Thanks! should of asked yesterday. =)
<seb128> mterry, ok, seems to not work
<seb128> mterry, settings still can't change e.g the tz
<mterry> seb128, yar, logind doesn't think the session is active.  looking at the code, logind is pretty vt-based, so have to find a way to fool it
<seb128> mterry, ok, that's what you meant in the mr comments, I see ;-)
<elfangor> Hi, is there a way to get the last daily(not the current) with phablet?
<popey> elfangor: phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending
<popey> Note: may be broken as it hasn't passed QA tests like the current one has
<elfangor> popey: thanks!
<elfangor> yes i have heard of that no problem for me :)
<mfisch> fginther: where is the script that builds the customization tarball on jenkins?
<OrokuSaki_> @cjwatson.. sweet! mk-sbuild --arch armhf saucy thanks man!
<fginther> mfisch, it's just a shell script in the job: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6088365/
<nik90_> renato_: I just got home and got to read your conversation with mhall119.
<nik90_> renato_: so does this mean that when an alarm is triggered it will notify the user?
<nik90_> renato_: I know that the Alarms API has already landed in the sdk thanks to zsombor
<nik90_> renato_: and I am almost 75% done with alarm implementation in the clock app.
<davmor2> OMG! 3g worked
<davmor2> and now the keyboard is disappearing randomly with 2 apps open :(
<seb128> asac, libnotify is in saucy
<mhall119> davmor2: is one of the 2 apps the Terminal?
<davmor2> mhall119: terminal and browser
<davmor2> mhall119: it's happened on both
<mhall119> davmor2: I have the same with terminal and anything else
<mhall119> I think it's because the terminal uses a different approach to trigger the OSK, since it's technically not a text input field
<mhall119> but it seems to confuse things somewhere, so it'll hide it for Terminal and show it for something that doesn't need an OSK when I switch between them
<asac> seb128: nice ... click is also in
<asac> seb128: are they on the archive.ubuntu.com yet?
<asac> ogra_: i think we want an image kick
<asac> very very soon
<seb128> asac, yes
<ogra_> asac, i just added a seed change, lets wait for the meta package to land
<asac> ogra_: errr
<asac> what is that?
<asac> ogra_: can yuou just kick before?
<asac> we can do another run right after
<ogra_> missing bits for teh location service
<ogra_> ok, can do that as well
<asac> ogra_: so libnotify needs publish and then we kick
<asac> so i think 1-2 minutes
<ogra_> argh
<asac> seb128: didrocks said its not in
<ogra_> already running ...
<popey> mhall119: do we have a bug on terminal tracking that?
<asac> ogra_: we might get lucky :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it takes a moment until it gets to install packages
<asac> right
<asac> ogra_: can you see logs live?
<seb128> asac, hum, weird, I just got the email in my inbox about it being in saucy, let me check rmadison
<popey> ogra_: do you have any magic tips for unbricking / charging a dead n4? - or anyone?
<asac> seb128: didrocks explained to me that the mail is sent before
<ogra_> asac, kind of
<didrocks> seb128:  libnotify | 0.7.6-1ubuntu1 | saucy-proposed | source
<didrocks> I guess it's a publisher run away
<ogra_> popey, hold power for over 1min
<asac> and its hard to fix that we get the mail on the publish
<mhall119> popey: I havne't filed one yet, no
<popey> tried that ogra_ ☹
<ogra_> :(
<mhall119> popey: every time I encounter it I have *only* my phone available
<seb128> didrocks, the email shouldn't be off from a publisher run, that's weird
<ogra_> not sure there are any other methods
 * popey tries another charger
<didrocks> seb128: agreed
<ogra_> popey, also other cables ...
<mfisch> fginther: can I get access to change that script later today? is it just done in the jenkins GUI?
<popey> yeah
<asac> ogra_: ok seems we are safe
<asac> its in
<asac> confirmed by adconrad
<popey> \o/
<popey> it was the psu
 * popey bins it
<ogra_> asac, great, image is still in debbootstrap
<didrocks> seb128: it's in now
<ogra_> so it will land
<didrocks> (2 minutes ago)
 * ogra_ goes for a smoke break
<seb128> didrocks, so the email is off by a few minutes
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> didrocks, I guess I'm never going to understand the publisher subtilities
<didrocks> seb128: can we create a launchpad team and both join? :)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<cjwatson> seb128: the e-mail is sent on accept, which is at the start of the publisher run
<asac> welcome to the touch world infinity :)
<cjwatson> seb128: or possibly even when the copy happens actually
<wellsb> popey: Maybe you need to write a sweet utouch app in the next 5 days and win yourself a new one
<cjwatson> yes, if rmadison says a package is in saucy then it's reliably available for image builds
<seb128> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> LP itself has trouble knowing that exactly in any case since it's dependent on the mirroring that happens after the publisher ...
<seb128> didrocks, rmadison still lists
<seb128> libnotify4 |    0.7.6-1 |         saucy | amd64, armhf, i386, powerpc
<seb128> libnotify4 | 0.7.6-1ubuntu1 | saucy-proposed | amd64, armhf, i386, powerpc
<seb128> here
<fginther> mfisch, sure
<wellsb> mardy: Any progress on getting libaccounts-glib to make accounts.db readable so online accounts will work under confinement?
<cjwatson> seb128: It was publishing - it's there now
<mardy> wellsb: the change is done, we are struggling with tests not passing in jenkins
<wellsb> Ahh yes, I forgot about that issue
<alheiz> Hola
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<seb128> asac, didrocks: ^
<alheiz> quiero instalar ubuntu touch en mi sony xperia LT28H,,""ION""
<alheiz> pero no he podido  ingresar a rootloader
<wellsb> Hmm, did the latest updates break something?
<asac> seb128: all good
<asac> afaik :)
<seb128> asac, great
<seb128> asac, do you know if somebody is looking at those DNS issues that are creating problems for the CI?
<wellsb> After dist-upgrade installing latest ubuntu-touch, device will no longer boot or be recognized by adb.  Visisble to fastboot, fortunately.  Anybody else observing this?
<asac> seb128: dont know the DNS story... will ask around
<asac> seb128: is it api.launchpad.net resolution?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awe: bug 1222106
<ubot5> bug 1222106 in touch-preview-images "ofono is picking the wrong APN settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222106
<seb128> sil2100, ^ what's the issue with DNS? is that api.launchpad.net resolution?
<genii> Will the phablet images be following the rest of Saucy release cycle? eg: Sept 19 beta freeze, Oct 10 final freeze ?
<ogra_> genii, the latter one for sure (since the whole archive freezes), not sure about the beta
<sil2100> seb128, asac: probably yes, but it's not completely 100% sure - ricmm and retoaded are looking at that still ;/
<sil2100> Since...
<seb128> sil2100, ok, thanks
<ogra_> asac, seb128, new image is up
<seb128> ogra_, danke
<sil2100> seb128, asac: most of the time the error is: "httplib2.ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at api.launchpad.net"
<seb128> right
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> But also sometimes: "IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known", which is most probably the exact same thing
<seb128> sil2100, and sorry for distracting you from the meeting
<sil2100> While locally on the machine it's all ok whenever we try
<genii> ogra_: OK, thanks!
<asac> plars: cjohnston: new image is there :)
<cjohnston> ro doesn't seem to be
<plars> asac: I don't see a new ro yet
<asac> ah ...
<asac> stgraber: will the RO automatically come out
<asac> and get triggered now that a new RW is there?
<asac> lool: do you know?
<lool> asac: yes
<lool> asac: it will
<lool> asac: the cron was reenabled on saturday; it was only disabled for some hours while reworking the way daily-proposed is built
<asac> sil2100: so as long as we use wifi i wouldn't even try to debug this... i really hope we get rid of wifi for installing etc. soon.
<stgraber> asac: yep, it's currently triggering every hour and takes around 15min. The new code will check every minute instead.
<asac> doanac: whats the situation on rndis ?
<stgraber> the import for the latest image appears to be running at the moment
<asac> doanac: i think there were issues?
<asac> on the last mile :)
<lool> asac: it triggers at each hour :01 currently (stgraber corrects me if wrong :-)
<doanac> asac: going to talk to ogra and sergiusens about it. evidently the image is ready and I can update my MP to support it
<asac> lool: stgraber: can we kick one off manually?
<ogra_> ++
<lool> asac: it's actually already importing
<asac> ah nice
<asac> lool: the image that just came out a few minutes ago?
<asac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130910.1/ thats the one we want
<lool> I guess
<asac> it is supposed to be good for release
<lool> asac: will take 5mn
<asac> cool
 * asac waits
<ogra_> asac, didnt you want a new libnotify ?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130910.1.changes
<ogra_> or was it not that ?
<ogra_> (i dont see it)
<lool> asac: hmm maybe it's 5mn per device, not sure
<asac> it was... so it didnt make it :(
<asac> ogra_: ok another round then i guess
<asac> :((((((
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I think lp:mtp is ready for some code review now
<stgraber> lool: that's correct. I did kick it manually this time around though.
<asac> we can at least se if the click thing is  fixed
<ogra_> starting ...
<stgraber> asac: I'd strongly advise anyone but me running this one manually as it doesn't have any kind of locking, so if any of the other system-image scripts run at the same time we may end up loosing data.
<asac> stgraber: yeah... will not ask anyone else
<stgraber> asac: that limitation will be gone with my current rewrite (which does proper locking)
<asac> thanks for letting me know
<asac> aye
 * ogra_ is hungry :(
<ogra_> where is the food ?
<asac> ogra_: 30 minutes
<ogra_> bah
<asac> we started 30 minutes later today so food is 30 minute later too
<asac> as you can eat breakfast 30 minutes later :)
 * ogra_ would revert that bit
<cjohnston> lol
<ogra_> i dont eat breakfast :)
<cjohnston> get an apple
<stgraber> asac: should be out
<asac> stgraber: thanks
<rsalveti> starving
<ogra_> cjohnston, no, since asac loves roolbacks so much, i think we should roll back that change ;)
<asac> plars: cjohnston: so not super important, but would be good to get a confirm
<rsalveti> cyphermox: will check
<cjohnston> asac: its running
<asac> ogra_: lets investigate :)
<asac> lol
<plars> yes, on maguro, and it's just about to start on mako
 * ogra_ will send a patch 
<asac> i can talk to msm
<ogra_> ++
<plars> mako is still finishing one job from the previous build, eta 10 min or so
<lool> asac: v37 seems to be up
<plars> lool: it is, and the tests are in progress
<lool> with:                     "path": "/daily-proposed/ubuntu/ubuntu-20130910.1.full.tar.xz",
<asac> nice ... sooooo bad that this libnotify didnt make it
<asac> we need more precise information systems :)
<ogra_> sorry, i wasnt watching ... i have a s/cript to make sure the package is ready ... i usually run that in such cases
<asac> ogra_: ok. patch applied. tomorrows lunch build with have it
<ogra_> \o/
<cjohnston> heh
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<rsalveti> ogra_: asac: \o/
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: ^
<ogra_> asac, and even without any rebuilds !
<Saviq> alesage, ping
<alesage> Saviq, hallo
<Saviq> alesage, hey, you asked for help with unity8 ap last week, did you get what you need from someone else?
<alesage> Saviq, let me rewind :)
<Saviq> alesage, it was about mock indicators
<alesage> Saviq, ah yes, I found a fix for that unity8 suite problem, will MP when it's ready
<Saviq> alesage, cool, thanks
<alesage> Saviq, np, thank you
<rsalveti> cyphermox: will you do a mr against lp:mir?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ??
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: lunch tomorrow -> 12:30
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: patch reverted :P
<pmcgowan> lol
<cjwatson> asac: they're precise, people scheduling a build on nusakan can run wait-for-package -a armhf libnotify_0.7.6-1ubuntu1 && <actual build command>, say
<ogra_> yeah, sorry, i relied on the IRC chatter and didnt actually run wait-for-package
<asac> cjwatson: oh good. thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: Ah, unfortunately you relied on the uncorrected bit of the IRC chatter
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<cjwatson> So it was still publishing when your image was building
<plars> stgraber: so, on the cdimage builds of touch, we needed to delay after we saw an update to the md5sum file, because after the md5sum got updated, there was sometimes a bit of time before the images were fully uploaded. Do you think this is also the case with system-image?
<plars> stgraber: or can we somehow be sure that when the json file gets updated that all the images are fully in place?
<awe> kenvandine, are you still working on cellular settings?  I mentioned lack of an APN setting to mpt awhile back, and wanted to make sure you knew about it...
<awe> please refer to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1222106
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1222106 in ofono (Ubuntu) "ofono is picking the wrong APN settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> awe, no, i'm not
<kenvandine> robru, did you pick that up?
<stgraber> plars: system-image uses the same rsync based mirroring as cdimage, so there may be a window of a couple of minutes where index.json has been updated but the files aren't there yet
<mpt> awe, APN is on my to-do list under "Cellular" http://goo.gl/b4S0S7
<robru> kenvandine, sorry I dropped the ball, been swamped with cordova
<AskUbuntu> Where do I submit applications written for Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/343877
<awe> mpt, OK.  We just ran into another situation where it's required.... MVNO support
<mpt> What's MVNO?
<ogra_> cjwatson, stgraber, i was wondering if we couldnt fix the delay by syncing to a tempdir first and then just mv the dir in place
<ogra_> (teh cdimage sync delay that is)
<awe> some of our QA folks had bought SIM cards from Walmart, and these SIMs require hand editing of the APN in order to work properly
<cjwatson> Nothing we can fix, it's all IS side
<plars> stgraber: is there no way to ensure ordering of files, or even touch some kind of trigger file after the rsync finishes? Right now, we are having to wait a minimum of 5 min after we get the build before we start trying to run the tests
<cjwatson> plars: ^- same comment goes to you
<ogra_> ah, k
<plars> stgraber: which sometimes is probably overkill
<cjwatson> IS could do a two-pass rsync I suppose
<plars> awe: actually, canonical ordered them from straighttalk
<ogra_> plars, for touch the very last file that gets synced is the armhf.zip ... you could check for its existence
<cjwatson> But you'd have to ask them
<cjwatson> Two-pass is probably the right answer, that's what we do for pool/dists on archive mirrors
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> ogra_: but if it's still rsyncing, we could see that it's there but we can't be sure it's all there yet right?
<cjwatson> rsync writes to a different filename and then renames into place
<cjwatson> at least IIRC that's true of the setup on cdimage.u.c
<ogra_> plars, well, if armhf.zip is there it will most likelz be done within a few seconds
<ogra_> *likely
<ogra_> that would indeed just be another hack
<plars> yeah
<ogra_> but probably better than nothing as a quick fix
<cjwatson> I think you need the right fix, not a quick fix.  After all this isn't a new problem.
<cjwatson> If somebody with marginally more time than me went and did the legwork of talking to IS then I would support it (they might well ask me for confirmation anyway) and fill in details if need be.
<cjwatson> To ask for a two-pass rsync, I mean.
<mfisch> ogra_: where can I get the kernel log from a failed boot? is it available from recovery?
<awe> plars, sure...  Walmart sells their SIMs directly though, and as I pointed out, the straighttalk is a virtual operator, hence the manual configuration required
<boiko> fginther: hi, is there a reason for autopilot tests to be disabled on ubuntu-calculator-app CI and autolanding jobs?
<fginther> boiko, the autopilot tests ran for the most recent jobs: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-autolanding/20/console
<boiko> fginther: ah ok, so it is just that the MR that I am looking at is older than that, thanks :)
<fginther> boiko, np
<mfisch> stgraber: do you have a branch somewhere for the initramfs stuff or do you just want a patch for a small fix?
<mhall119> sergiusens: are you building new click packages for the 3 core apps on a daily basis?
<mfisch> cjwatson: will /custom/click need to be owned by clickpkg or does it not matter since it's r/o?
<stgraber> mfisch: ubuntu:initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<mfisch> stgraber: thx
<sergiusens> mhall119, as soon as there is a change in trunk
<ogra_> mfisch, (sorry, was at lunch) /proc/last_kmsg
<cjwatson> mfisch: Yes, it must be owned by clickpkg
<cjwatson> mfisch: I mean, in order to install stuff into it at all in the image builder
<cjwatson> mfisch: I guess it doesn't matter when unpacked onto a device
<e8hffff> Question: What the status of the File-Manager opening files?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hey, wrt to the autopilot app armor rule, is that something you intend to add into the click apparmor hook directly?
<ogra_> lool, stgraber, is there any reason why we make /userdata/.writabel_image a hidden file ?
 * ogra_ thinks it might be easier to spot if we just omit the dot
<attente> when emitting dataChanged() in QAbstractItemModel, are there conditions where data() is not called as a result? i would've expected it to get called every time, but it seems to be not the case
<_5m0k3> beuno: It seems if you upload a new icon to the click store, and the filename is different than the old icon, the store on the phone will still show the old icon
<beuno> alecu, ralsina, tedg, ^
<tedg> beuno, Apple is talking right now, how dare you ping!  :-)
<tedg> I don't think that's a me thing though.
<beuno> tedg, I don't know who this apple person is you're referring to
<_5m0k3> I need to test what happens if I upload an icon with the same filename.  If it overwrites, then it seems somebody could change somebody else's app icon by simply uploading a file with the same name
<beuno> alecu, ralsina, maybe a cache?
<ralsina> we have that cache in our todo list, actually
<beuno> then I don't quite understand what could be going on?
<ralsina> no iDea
<beuno> _5m0k3, so, you change the icon, it has a new name, and yet the search still shows the old icon?
<_5m0k3> That's correct.  I'm looking at app number 41
<tedg> beuno, he's the guy that steals your finger prints and uploads them to the gov't for you.  So you don't have to.
<beuno> tedg, ah yes, instant free backup
<davmor2> tedg: hey dude just a quickie, when no signal is displayed from nm indicator, I'm assuming, it pushes the bluetooth and gps indicators under the search box so you get a really awful mashup of the 3 is this a job for your team?
<tedg> davmor2, Unknown, it's mpt right now as he's going over the various design possibilities.  Once that's settled, we'll figure out how to break down the engineering.
<lool> ogra_: dont think there's a particular reason; check with Stéphane if you like  :-)
<ogra_> yeah, i dont think its something we need to hide
<ogra_> (apart from the fact that this would mean another transition)
<tedg> I imagine that "search" is various sizes in different languages as well.  Probably in German it is "look-through-all-your-documents-with-a-word-shorter-than-the-word-you're-looking-for"
<ogra_> cjwatson, does live-build have any code that automatically removes potential ssh keys on image builds or do i need to add such a thing ?
<davmor2> tedg: tut tut, you know as well as I do that those minuses should of been underscores shame on you ;)
 * ogra_ thinks he remembers something from panda server builds 
<_5m0k3> beuno: the store on the phone still fetches esv64.png instead of bible64.png.  There's a couple things I'd like to test.  Do you have a few minutes to approve some artwork changes?
<davmor2> ogra_: man now I know why we need to save the pandas if they are our build servers
<beuno> _5m0k3, sure
<beuno> _5m0k3, https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=bible
<beuno> that's what the server is returning
<beuno> so the phone isn't lying
<beuno> _5m0k3, alecu, ralsina, so it's a server issue
<beuno> https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/package/com.wellsb.esv-bible
<beuno> is fine
<beuno> https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=bible
<beuno> is not
<_5m0k3> I'll buy that.  The server needs to reflect changes made when new artwork is uploaded
<beuno> I'll file a bug
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, nevermind, found the code in livecd-rootfs
<johnjohn101> where be my ubuntu fone?
<_5m0k3> beuno: Okay the server does handle duplicate filenames without a problem.  That's what I wanted to test.  You can reject or cancel the previous request
<beuno> I'll approve, it's easier  :)
<_5m0k3> lol okay, but it'll clog 20kb of precious space :P
<beuno> _5m0k3, thanks, I'll take it from here
<franck_> someone can help me dual booting my samsung galaxy tab 2 gt-p5113 ?
<franck_> i already gat the universal image loaded on my tablet but i wanna keep my android os
<johnjohn101> i want to use an ubuntu phone by thanksgiving. what needs to happen by then?
<cjohnston> Install it.
<fcole90> Hello, has anyone used the item Component?
<cyphermox> ogra_: try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6089406/  -- no guarantees the file is correct, but I think it's all you need
<fcole90> I have a ComposerSheet and I would like to edit its size, but it doesn't have height and width properties.. How can I solve? :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hey, pkcon is really grumpy with me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6089423/
<jdstrand> it seems like the click command line changed enough that I don't know how to run the user hooks
<fcole90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6089430/
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok, I got click install to work
<fcole90> Is it possible to change in any way the size of a "Component"?
<fcole90> I need it for a ComposerSheet :/
<fcole90> Does anyone use Popovers?
<pmcgowan> timp, ^^
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, so i try to enable a persistent property (which is usually done by writing the property data into a file in /data/property/) ... but whenever i reboot the content of that file is gone, no matter what i put into /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<ogra_> stgraber, any idea why that happens ? /data/property is kind of essential
<stgraber> ogra_: well, the plan from the beginning was to have system-image-cli create/remove the file, so because of that, it made sense to have hidden, though adding the option to the cli tool isn't terribly high on barry's todo at the moment
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, /data is supposed to be writable and persistent already...
<ogra_> weird
<stgraber>  /data is a symlink to /android/data which is a bind-mount from /userdata/android-data/
<stgraber> so you shouldn't have to do anything to have it writable (actually, doing anything is likely to make it worse)
 * stgraber tests
<ogra_> oh, well, then i probably made it worse :)
 * ogra_ edits it out again :)
<ogra_> lets see
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6089497/
<ogra_> thats what i see atm
<stgraber> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6089512/
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, try the persistent subdir
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> property subdir
<stgraber> ogra_: creating a blah entry under /data/property and rebooting works fine here
<ogra_> and it still has content ?
<ogra_> the file persists for me, the content doesnt
<cjwatson> ogra_: there's some in live-build (too).  ./share/hooks/006-remove-openssh-server-host-keys.chroot:10:rm -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_*_key /etc/ssh/ssh_host_*_key.pub
<cjwatson> ogra_: ah, indeed, livecd-rootfs just calls that
<cjwatson> jdstrand: uh, I've no idea what's wrong with pkcon there.  maybe that's on a non-touch device and aptdaemon is installed?
<stgraber> ogra_: yep, my blah file still has content after a reboot
<ogra_> stgraber, how weird ... i'm on a writable image atm though
<ogra_> (i.e. use the ro image in writable mode)
<ogra_> i wonder if that has some ill effect
<stgraber> ogra_: shouldn't matter... in all cases, /data is a symlink to /system/data which is a bind-mount from /userdata/android-data
<stgraber> ogra_: the only thing I can think of that'd explain what you're seeing is a pre-start hooks in LXC wiping it or something in Android's init sequence doing that
<stgraber> ogra_: do you see the same thing if you also use "/data/property/blah"?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: it is on a desktop
<jdstrand> cjwatson: is pkcon on intended for touch?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: rather, pkcon with click?
<fcole1990> .
<cjwatson> jdstrand: we haven't converged the packagekit stuff yet
<cjwatson> jdstrand: touch is using pure packagekit, desktop is using aptdaemon
<cjwatson> jdstrand: so you can't use pkcon on a desktop yet.  will worry about that for 14.04
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok. so I should continue using 'sudo click install -force-framework --user=$USER <click>' on the desktop, correct?
<jdstrand> I missed a dash in there
<beuno> cjwatson, you mean 14.10?  :)
<cjwatson> --force-missing-framework but yes.  assuming all the apparmor stuff will work
<jdstrand> yes, it does
<cjwatson> beuno: why do I mean 14.10?  I'd rather not build up technical debt for longer than I have to.
<cjwatson> bad software engineering.
 * shakesoda awaits the moment of truth, first ubuntu touch boot on his n7
<jdstrand> I just find it easier to test stuff on me desktop or a vm
<jdstrand> s/me/my/
<fcole1990> Is there any way to change the size of a Component using it in a ComposerSheet?
<beuno> cjwatson, I mean, we're not going to have click apps in 14.04, right?
<jdstrand> or rather, iterate on it
<shakesoda> yay, it's alive.
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I use an LXC container for click testing
<jdstrand> then I test n a device
<cjwatson> beuno: no idea, but that doesn't mean I can't get a jump on things
<jdstrand> interesting
<beuno> right, right
<jdstrand> I worry about dnsmasq if I install LXC cause of libvirt/LXC fighting
<fcole1990> I would like to adapt it to the window size, or at least to the contained elements.
<fcole1990> Beuno: You can use click already in 13.10
<cjwatson> fcole1990: believe me, beuno knows about click
<beuno> :)
<cjwatson> fcole1990: we're talking about a detail of the convergence story for future planning
<beuno> right, I got worried something had changed in the timeline
<beuno> but now I understand 14.04 is a timeframe, not a target
<cjwatson> beuno: mm, to be honest I hadn't been keeping exact track, I've been tending to say "14.04" when I mean "not in the next two months" ;-)
<cjwatson> which is naughty
<fcole1990> Ah ok, I thought you meant the current click packages.
<cjwatson> fcole1990: no, beuno meant click apps on non-touch systems
<beuno> cjwatson, so that's your version of my "not for 13.10"  :)
<cjwatson> beuno: ("hoary!")
<cjwatson> wait, no, what was the catchphrase - "that's a hoary problem", I think
<cjwatson> I wonder if we ever solved all of those
<cyphermox> rsalveti: poke. have you had time to code review?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: did you create an mr?
<rsalveti> I think I asked that a few hours ago
<cyphermox> no, I can do that now, sorry I must have missed it
<cyphermox> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/images/+merge/184868
<lool> sergiusens: around?
<lool> sergiusens: did a "./phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel daily-proposed --no-backup -d mako" and device disappeared after an adb reboot into recovery
<lool> INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait
<lool> error: device not found
<lool> sergiusens: this was after d/ling /tmp/tmpjL2yUy/image-signing.tar.xz.asc
<rsalveti> cyphermox: thanks
<lool> sergiusens: is there something useful I can grab to diagnose?
<lool> sergiusens: I managed to get the device booting by pressing power 5 seconds after unplugging USB cable, then did a forced power off (10s) then booted manually into recovery
<lool> but didn't apply anything
<lool> I wonder whether we're waiting enough on I/O before rebooting
<lool> we aren't running "sync"?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: why from 0.0.1-1 to 0.0.4-0ubuntu1?
<rsalveti> and it seems you're replacing the version as well
<rsalveti> would prefer something like 0.1
 * lool retries flashing
<ogra_> cyphermox, bug 330833
<ubot5> bug 330833 in network-manager (Debian) "NetworkManager always overwrites default route when connecting to OpenVPN network " [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330833
<sergiusens> lool, hmmm, I would of thought adb reboot ran a standard reboot now days... let me check the code
<sergiusens> lool, oh...I get it... so in recovery and rebooting
<lool> sergiusens: It seemed like the device crashed badly when we asked it to reboot actually
<lool> might be a kernel thing perhaps
<sergiusens> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/writable_delete/+merge/184870
<sergiusens> lool, can you check that btw
<lool> sergiusens: happroved
<asac> popey: can you give me a thumbs up for 38:20130910.2:20130908 ?
<asac> thats a golden image it seems
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<asac> ralsina: crashes fixed :)
<asac> seb128: crash fixed :)
<asac> nice!!!
<seb128> asac, heh, finally some good news ;-)
<seb128> asac, did we get the DNS issue fixed as well so we can get landing?
<seb128> asac, some stuff didn't land for a full week, we can't keep working with such delays :/
<ogra_> asac, once it has done all tests  perhaps :P
<asac> ogra_: which test is missing?
 * ogra_ waits for 261 on both devices
<asac> seb128: we can land you with the ui-toolkit before landing unity (they still do some testing it seems) ... i asked bzoltan to give me an explicit "yes, i tsted all autopilots and dont have a regression"
<asac> but he dint do that
<asac> so it might be a full blow up push
<seb128> well, we can't do any landing until the dns issues are resolved, tests can't run with those
<rsalveti> cyphermox: updated the mr
<asac> seb128: can you please link me to a url?
<lool> asac: hmm we're below the total test count on 38: images
<asac> seb128: they told me its flaky
<slangasek>  trying to overwrite '/etc/init/ssh.conf', which is also in package lxc-android-config 0.91?
<slangasek> ogra_: ?
<asac> lool: plars told me everything is run... might not yet pushed to dashboard
<ogra_> slangasek, huh ?
<lool> asac: right not showing up there yet
<asac> seb128: i assumed that its a wifi flakiness
<slangasek> ogra_: image build failure; why is lxc-android-config overriding /etc/init/ssh.conf?
<asac> seb128: but you already landed stuff and its staged, isnt it?
<asac> like a bunch of system-settings changes
<ogra_> slangasek, argh !
<seb128> asac, why is our CI running wifi and not on solid wired?
<asac> seb128: i dont know what stage you talk about
<seb128> asac, well, things are in trunk, but we didn't get any upload to saucy for a week
<asac> seb128: but our phones dont have LAN
<ogra_> slangasek, because we ship sshd disabled ... at least that was the plan
 * ogra_ mv's the file to the proper name 
<slangasek> ogra_: ok
<asac> seb128: i was not aware that you didnt get an upload... all the stuff that was committed to trunk should be staged in a daily-release ppa
<asac> just not copied to archive
<seb128> asac, well, it might be in the ppa, but it's not on the touch image nor reaching users
<sergiusens> doanac, thomi introspection works when launching from upstart too
<seb128> asac, well http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/
<seb128> asac, look at all the red
<plars> asac, ogra_: filemanager didn't seem to run all the tests, restarting it. That should be why you see the different numbers
<doanac> sergiusens: so are we back to autopilot then?
<ogra_> plars, well, it doesnt seem to have finished on either device yet
<sergiusens> doanac, yeah...
<asac> sigh
<sergiusens> doanac, might need to look into how it does it's search
<ogra_> slangasek, fixed (i suppose)
<doanac> thomi - wanna take another look at this?
<ogra_> sorry, doing to many things at the same time today
<plars> ogra_: mako looks fine
<seb128> asac, job failed like that, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-mir-head-1.1prepare-mir/181/console
<plars> ogra_: it's just the problem I mentioned a moment ago on maguro
<ogra_> plars, yeah, now it does
<seb128> asac, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-intel/1698/console as well
<asac> ogra_: can you do a manual smoke test so we can publish the image?
<ogra_> asac, i cant flash my phone atm, someone else has to do a manual test
<asac> popey: ?
<asac> ogra_: the problem is that otheres dont know what worked
<asac> but i can do it
<ogra_> asac, i have a half done developer mode implementation on mine
<asac> ogra_: we will bring you a phone
<asac> ogra_: i dont want someone else to test
<asac> i will argue for ours
<asac> if someone else tests
<asac> because he hasnt test in the past
<asac> seb128: we have your system-settings
<asac> and an sdk
<seb128> asac, where?
<asac> seb128: can you test it manually ... i didnt get a confirm from zoltan
<AskUbuntu> How do I sideload Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 7? | http://askubuntu.com/q/343988
<asac> seb128: just install the system-settings and the ui-toolki tfrom the daily ppa
<didrocks> seb128: in the daily-build ppa
<asac> and see a) if your systemsettings work fine still
<seb128> asac, not tonight, I don't have a device with me here
<asac> ok
<seb128> well I can test on my laptop
<asac> that doesnt help :)
<didrocks> without the ui-toolkit I would say
<asac> i will sort it
<seb128> right
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> you can publish settings without the sdk
<didrocks> excellent, so let's do that?
<asac> seb128: the daily release thing disagrees
<seb128> yeah, daily is being cautious
<asac> ok
<asac> ok lets punch it in then
<seb128> but I can tell you we don't rely or are impacted on recent uitk changes
<seb128> settings is also confined
<didrocks> perfect, doing it
<seb128> if it turns to be buggy it's going to impact only our app
<seb128> which is not that useful atm anyway due to the lack of working backends...
<didrocks> seb128: you're quite lucky, the settings wasn't hurt by DNS issue this run
<seb128> didrocks, asac: thanks
<didrocks> but we really need retoaded fixing it
<seb128> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> (done)
<seb128> (great ;-)
<asac> retoaded is there
<asac> ogra_: all good?
 * asac impatient :)
<asac> hehe
<kgunn> asac: just making sure i'm following right...your got a mir image ogra's gonna test
<asac> kgunn: no
<kgunn> sans mir
<asac> kgunn: itsw the image before we wanted to land
<kgunn> got it
<asac> kgunn: so once this is out we take your stuff (if there anything)
<kgunn> asac: cool - i understand jenkins giving us some fits
<asac> kgunn: i will now go and ask whats really going on
<asac> i just heard blurry noise whole day
<kgunn> :)
<asac> give me 10 minutes or so
<kgunn> you bet
<asac> depending on how confused people are :)
<shkiper325> hi for everybody. Is it possible to move ubuntu-fs to sd-card? Device I'm porting to has too small /data partition
<thomi> doanac: yeah, where are you guys?
<doanac> thomi: im in harpoon
<thomi> OMW
<jdstrand> sergiusens: re "the autopilot app armor rule, is that something you intend to add into the click apparmor hook directly?"
<jdstrand> sergiusens: click-apparmor 0.1.8 supports --include=PATH
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I figureed autopilot-touch would ship the thing to pass to --include=PATH
<cwayne_> cjwatson, hi, just wanted to mention that if you need any testing on the system-level hooks for custom click packages, feel free to let me know :)
<cjwatson> cwayne_: sure, just haven't got to it yet because I have a backlog of OEM priority bugs I need to handle
<cjwatson> cwayne_: I can probably engineer reasonable local tests though
<cwayne_> cjwatson, no worries at all! i imagined you're quite busy, just wanted to offer help testing if you needed it
<stgraber> ogra_: did you sort out what was going on with /data/property on your device?
<cjwatson> cwayne_: thanks
<asac> kgunn: do you have a complete list of stuff that is supposed to go in?
<asac> kgunn: anyone != ricmm that might know that?
<asac> i THINK its unity8, unity-system-compositor, mir, unity-mir
<mmcc> Hi folks, is anyone around who can help me with a manual d/l and install of the daily-proposed image?
<mfisch> mmcc: does phablet-flash not work for you?
<mmcc> I'm trying to reproduce an issue with the dash misbehaving after the screen locks during an app download, and I'm told that 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel daily-proposed' is the way to do it
<mmcc> mfisch: no, I am running ubuntu inside a vbox vm, and I need to manually tell it to mount the USB device after it reboots
<mmcc> I've just been using phablet-flash to download new files, then manually installing them. Now my issue is that the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install is out of date wrt. the filenames downloaded by phablet-flash for ubuntu-system --channel daily-proposed
<mmcc> and I don't know enough about how this all works to guess
<mfisch> mmcc: that is the way, but the old flashing method still works too
<mmcc> mfisch: so are you saying that if I do the old 'phablet-flash cdimage-touch' and use the instructions on the wiki to do the manual install, I'm getting the same bits?
<mfisch> mmcc: thats too strong of a statement, but you should get the same versions of the same packages
<mmcc> heh, ok
<mfisch> as far as I know we still produce the old style images, that was in the announcement
<mmcc> mfisch: I must be missing a list subscription or something, where was this announced?
<mfisch> mmcc: it was on Ubuntu-phone, from Stephane Graber on Sept 6
<mfisch> mmcc: want me to forward it?
<mmcc> mfisch: sure, thanks - mike.mccracken@canonical
<mmcc> oh yeah I definitely need to be on that list, jeez
<asac> stgraber: can you publish images?
<asac> stgraber: 38 is ready to go
<asac> cjwatson: ^^
<asac> sergiusens, ogra and rsalveti are gone
<cjwatson> though I probably have access I wouldn't like to attempt to guess how to publish system-images without advice from stgraber
<cjwatson> in case I break something
<asac> cjwatson: i think you just use make-release and the stuff on the system channel happens magically...
<cjwatson> don't see a make-release command
<stgraber> asac: cron runs every hour at :01
<asac> cjwatson: whatever gora is using
<asac> ogra
<stgraber> asac: ah, you mean promoting a new one?
<asac> cjwatson: to copy stuff from /pending to current
<asac> stgraber: yes we want to promote!!!
<cjwatson> asac: pending/current is cdimage terminology, that's different
<asac> 20130910.2
<stgraber> right, that's done through the same mechanism as cdimage, mark-current
<asac> and 38
<asac> for the RO channel
<cjwatson> I do know how to do cdimage-touch current handling, but if stgraber is going to do the RO one he could do both at once :)
<asac> stgraber: ?
<stgraber> I'll deal with it
<asac> stgraber: i care about 38
<asac> mabye nice to checkpoint the other channel as well
<stgraber> cjwatson: there's no separate flag, just promote cdimage-touch and system-image follows
<asac> 20130910.2
<cjwatson> stgraber: mark-current as in you mark an ubuntu-touch image as current and it notices and migrates the ... that
<asac> err other image type
<cjwatson> ok, cool, I know how to do that in future then
<asac> cjwatson: so in future you need just a version like: 20130910.2 ?
<cjwatson> yes
<asac> right
<asac> thanks
<asac> stgraber: let me know :) ... want to try my first over the air :)
<stgraber> asac: done for cdimage. I'll manually trigger system-image since the cron is at :01 and you probably don't want to wait an hour.
<stgraber> ah but system-image is currently importing a daily, so that'll have to wait another 10min or so
<asac> stgraber: right.
<stgraber> asac: published to daily
<harris> hey
<harris> anyone have the release schedule
<harris> hey preecher
<preecher> hi harris
<harris> anyone have the release schedule
<timp> harris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#When_will_Ubuntu_Touch_be_available.3F
<harris> ty
<cwayne_> sergiusens, did you want me to log a bug for that phablet-flash issue (not removing .writable_image), or is it already taken care of?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-11
<OrokuSaki> QUESTION =)   sudo schroot -c saucy-armhf -u root --host=armhf --build=armhf  (or should --buold me amd64)?????
<OrokuSaki> Should build be with amd64??? I think so after some reading
<asac> stgraber: hey, i think ... with some luck we want to punch the unity stuff in in like 30 minutes
<asac> and then wait for proposed etc.
<asac> are you available then to kick an image?
<stgraber> asac: yep
<stgraber> asac: I'll be around for another 2 hours at least, possibly a bit longer
<asac> stgraber: ok ... hope not just for us :/
<stgraber> asac: nah, preparing my talks for Plumbers next week and fixing some bugs in LXC
<asac> omg - unity8 is landing :)... didrocks is pushing the button
<asac> kgunn: ^^ :)
<didrocks> (and crossing fingers :p)
<cwayne_> unity8 as in, with mir?
 * asac hopes for a good proposed tick
<didrocks> cwayne_: yep
<cwayne_> didrocks, :D
 * cwayne_ crosses fingers as well
<stgraber> so will everything just magically switch to Mir on touch? I'm surprised this isn't going to the archive with an ubuntu-touch-meta change and some changes to disable surfaceflinger in Android.
<asac> stgraber: plan is to land everything today
<asac> and then tomorrow folks double check that they just need to flip the atomic switch
<asac> and upload afterareds the meta
<asac> so no... not magic
<asac> 21:56 < asac> stgraber: plan is to land everything today
<asac> 21:56 < asac> and then tomorrow folks double check that they just need to flip the atomic switch
<asac> 21:56 < asac> and upload afterareds the meta
<asac> 21:56 < asac> so no... not magic
<asac> today ... tomorrow is magic day
<stgraber> k
<asac> stgraber: so i tried the system update with todays image
<asac> stgraber: there were issues and didnt really work (probablyu because download mangaer doesnt like this flaki hotel network)
<asac> stgraber: howver, the diff was 166M
<asac> isnt that pretty big?
<stgraber> yeah, that's pretty big. What channel are you on? daily or daily-proposed?
<asac> stgraber: i am on daily ... i hope :)
<kgunn> asac: hells yeah!!! didrocks thank man!
<asac> wanted to ride the "daily"
<asac> kgunn: yeah first step ... now we want to kick an image and see green before going to bed :-P ... tomorrow is then hopefully the by-default switch
<asac> stgraber: cant see 100+M diff
<asac> in http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/maguro/
<asac> stgraber: its really odd ... the -full has 25M only here: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/maguro/
<stgraber> asac: yeah, last delta for maguro (from 4 to 5) was 61MB total, so maybe you were more than one image behind?
<asac> guess I dont understand how it works
<asac> stgraber: 5 days
<stgraber> asac: that's the full of the Android partition, the full for the Ubuntu system is in http://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/ubuntu as it's shared between devices
<asac> maybe 10 proposed images
<asac> oh
<asac> ic
<asac> hnmm
<stgraber> asac: can you do: adb shell system-image-cli -i ?
<asac> stgraber: i dont see the 166M or so
<asac> at all there
<asac> ok let me try
<asac> hmmm
<asac> stgraber: system-image-cli -i
<asac> current build number: 28
<asac> device name: maguro
<asac> channel: daily-proposed
<stgraber> asac: right, the only way you can get to 166MB is with multiple deltas and the only way that should be possible is if you're on daily-proposed instead of daily, 3-4 days of daily-proposed would explain that delta
<asac> guess i wanst on daily :/
<asac> guess that makes sense
<stgraber> ok, good, that makes sense then :)
<asac> stgraber: can i install the previous and try the update from daily?
<asac> stgraber: would like to try that tomorrow (and then stick on daily)
<stgraber> asac: yes, you can flash an old daily with: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --revision=-2
<stgraber> asac: that will flash the device with the before last image in the daily channel, then you can update from that to the latest in the UI
<asac> stgraber: -2? not -1?
<stgraber> -1 would give you the last image
<stgraber> (it's a list index, so -1 is the latest image, -2 is the one before that, ...)
<asac> stgraber: i want the image before the one we just pushed
<asac> stgraber: :)
<asac> ok
<asac> stgraber: i somehow feel -1 would make more sense still :)
<asac> for an enduser lik me
<asac> hehe
<asac> but all good ... dont worry
<stgraber> end users usually want the latest which is the default :)
<asac> i said "an end user like me" ... which probably is not the standard end user
<asac> stgraber: will do that the reflash and upgrade test tomorrow at the office... wifi is too bad  here
<asac> ok ... of course unity is stuck in proposed for a bit
<asac> okay another hour :)
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  it is not so that I have not done testings. All last week I hardly did anything else but testing and discovering the autopilot testability. I am tracking my results here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjIHgoRj36gldDlqM1lORHpxd2NUMi1ZSGNrVTZaQXc#gid=0
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  let me explain that... I have used 4 different base to test: (1) cdimage-touch, (2) pending cdimage-touch, (3) cdimage-touch upgraded from saucy, (4) cdimage upgraded from SDK PPA
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  I was mostly focusing on the gallery, notes, browser apps to test with their own autopilot tests to see how the different images and different UITK behaves.
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  to be precise, I could never reproduce the same test results on two of these 1-4 combinations. Never, not even once... latest when the gallery app give green light on pending cdimage and I installed our PPA release UITK it failed... I force removed the UITK and reverted to the version what was on the image and the tests _failed_
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  I was holding back UITK MRs because I could not prove that they do not break the tests... even if it is obvious that the UITK has nothing to do with the failures.
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  I have flagged this situation out to bfiller and pmcgowan... I have no idea how the Jenkins and the http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com dashes execute their tests... but on a Saucy Ubuntu destop PC the  phablet-test-run test executions do not give reliable results and so  the SDK cannot be verified with this tool before sending MRs
<asac> bzoltan: run it on the phone
<asac> its not true what you say... just try
<bzoltan> asac: these tests are run on th ephone
<asac> harder
<bzoltan> asac: :) you kidding right?
<asac> no i am not
<asac> people say that all the time
<asac> and in the end it turns out it was reliable ... in almost all cases
<bzoltan> asac: I got the logs in that sheet ...
<asac> bzoltan: which sheet?
<bzoltan> (2013-09-11 06:09:48)
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  it is not so that I have not done testings. All last week I hardly did anything else but testing and discovering the autopilot testability. I am tracking my results here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjIHgoRj36gldDlqM1lORHpxd2NUMi1ZSGNrVTZaQXc#gid=0
<asac> not sure what that means
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  let me explain that... I have used 4 different base to test: (1) cdimage-touch, (2) pending cdimage-touch, (3) cdimage-touch upgraded from saucy, (4) cdimage upgraded from SDK PPA
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  I was mostly focusing on the gallery, notes, browser apps to test with their own autopilot tests to see how the different images and different UITK behaves.
<bzoltan> asac: seb128:  to be precise, I could never reproduce the same test results on two of these 1-4 combinations. Never, not even once... latest when the gallery app give green light on pending cdimage and I installed our PPA release UITK it failed... I force removed the UITK and reverted to the version what was on the image and the tests _failed_
<bzoltan> asac: I am not sure if you have received these lines
<asac> nope
<asac> let me try to decipher
<bzoltan> asac: I put them in private message too
<asac> bzoltan: which image did you try against?
<asac> (which day?)
<bzoltan> I have used 4 different base to test: (1) cdimage-touch, (2) pending cdimage-touch, (3) cdimage-touch upgraded from saucy, (4) cdimage upgraded from SDK PPA
<bzoltan> asac:  ^
<bzoltan> which day? That is what I am doing every day...
<bzoltan> for about a week now
<asac> let me check something
<bzoltan> asac:  since the SDK broke the Gallery app I forced the SDK team to start using these autopilot tests before MRs
<asac> right
<bzoltan> asac: I am logging all output and checking all combinations ... not sure if I should be called liar :)
<bzoltan> asac:  The tests procedure I expect to work is to flash the device with cdimage/pending and get an OK result with phablet-test (on device of course)... install the UITK MR and run the same tests... I have never got OK results ... even if the UITK clearly does not break anything
<asac> bzoltan: sorry, i am surely not saying you are a liar
<bzoltan> asac: sorry, I interpreted this * (2013-09-11 06:21:25) asac: its not true what you say...  * that way ... I have difficult days.
<asac> bzoltan: was trying to say that loads of folks said that and in the end it evapored
<asac> and they can happily reproduce
<asac> i suspect in oyur case you might have been unlucky with the images you based on
<asac> e.g. they might have been busted with crashes - which cause flakiness
<asac> e.g. if you start serializing a .crash file
<asac> etc.
<bzoltan> asac: very possible
<bzoltan> asac: that is why I was looking for the right image to get green tests on stock image
<asac> right
<asac> so we managed to hit green finally on todays image again
<asac> after backing out landings that caused all those crashes
<bzoltan> asac: true that the pending gives different test results
<asac> bzoltan: if you would be willing to give that one more try that would be all i can ask for... if you still see that send me the logs and i will go and try myself again
<asac> bzoltan: dont try all autopilots
<bzoltan> asac: no problem
<asac> bzoltan: we really need to solve so you can run the tests
<bzoltan> asac: I am starting with the gallery lately ... that one and the browser are the two most rich test set
<asac> bzoltan: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4142/
<bzoltan> asac:  I know, I am desperate to get it fixed... I have not done much else lately
<asac> ask for help earlier :)
<bzoltan> asac: I can not test on RO image
<asac> right
<asac> bzoltan: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4143/
<asac> thats the RW image
<asac> it had ZERO hand holding from anyone in recent days
<bzoltan> asac:  I told it to Bill and to Pat and to Gunther
<bzoltan> asac: OK, I will re run my tests on that
<asac> so there is away that you can 100% run it like we run it in utah
<asac> including provisioning the phone, botting it etc.
<asac> bzoltan: so if you see stuff in /var/crash after the tests
<bzoltan> aac: Is this 20130910.2 now the one what comes as cdimage-touch ?
<asac> bzoltan: flakiness can happen because timing is key in autopilot and such a big file write can delay stuff very very long
<asac> e.g. if a coredump is produced
<asac> bzoltan: yes thats the latest blessed image
<asac> dont even need pending
<asac> bzoltan: also not sure what you carry in your sdk ppa
<bzoltan> aac:  cool... thanks for your advices
<asac> what we are really interested in is to get a check on what is staged in daily-release ppa
<bzoltan> asac: I did install  only the UITK packages
<didrocks> asac: bzoltan: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<bzoltan> asac: that is what I want to test too...
<bzoltan> didrocks:  thanks
<asac> bzoltan: ok so you picked that ppa?
<didrocks> yw ;)
<asac> ok yeah try that
<cyphermox> asac: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=ubuntu-ui-toolkit&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<asac> bzoltan: so if you had the RO image installed you have to run a brute force wipe install thingy to get a good RW back
<asac> just in case
<bzoltan> asac:  ahh... how to do that? I had the RO on  my device
<asac> stgraber: do you know how to use phablet-flash if you want back RW?
<asac> just --wipe enough?
<asac> or --do-bootstrap or something
<asac> bzoltan: plars says its just -b (for bootstrap)
<asac> so phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<asac> bzoltan: did you do that?
<bzoltan> asac: I am doing it rightnow
<asac> bzoltan: maybe start with a very simple test suite
<asac> and run it a few times
<asac> bzoltan: maybe try share-app-autopilot
<asac> a few times
<asac> once thats working reliably go for something longer running
<bzoltan>  asac:  ok
<asac> bzoltan: reboot in between of course :)
<asac> every test in utah gets a fresh boot (but not a fresh reflash)
<bzoltan> asac:  ok... originally I reflashed the device between those tests
<asac> bzoltan: though i am sure i was running stuff without reboot and had no troubles at some point
<asac> bzoltan: yoiu dont need that
<asac> but shouldnt hurt really
<asac> stgraber: people are sure here that we have < 10 minutes then image kick
<Mirv> hello
<plars> asac, bzoltan: make sure to use --pending if you want latest
<bzoltan> asac: same happens as before ... the gallery tests is green on the stock image, then I install the UITK from the SDK PPA and the gallery test fails ->https://pastebin.canonical.com/97322/
<bzoltan> plars:  It is not the latest I need :) but simple anything what works for testing the UITK
<AskUbuntu> how to install ubuntu on spice - 495 android phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/344109
<sergiusens> cwayne, the .writable_image was merged earlier today
<sergiusens> stgraber, asac you really want --revision -1 for (current - 1). From an implementation perspective that will grab index -2
<dholbach> good morning
<riddimdonkey> hello
<riddimdonkey> what format must a usb drive be in to write an img file of live cd for mac
<riddimdonkey> what format must a usb drive be in to write an img file of live cd for mac
<riddimdonkey> ?
<deiu> fat32?
<riddimdonkey> and a fat32 usb drive will be able to be selecrted as a target disk to boot from
<riddimdonkey> ?
<deiu> it should
<riddimdonkey> 	Partition Map Scheme : 	Master Boot Record 	Disk Identifier : 	disk2 	Media Name : 	Media 	Media Type : 	Generic 	Connection Bus : 	USB 	USB Serial Number : 	10092250020176 	Device Tree : 	IODeviceTree:/PCI0/EHC1@1D,7 	Writable : 	Yes 	Ejectable : 	Yes 	Location : 	External 	Total Capacity : 	3.98 GB (3,984,588,800 Bytes) 	Disk Number : 	2 	Partition Number : 	0 	S.M.A.R.T. Status : 	Not Supported   2013-09-11 01:35:50 -
<riddimdonkey> sorry about that.  it doesnt seem to like the partion that the usb drive has on it
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Hot Cross Bun Day! :-D
<riddimdonkey> says  can not initialize disk
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah
<nic-doffay> Saviq, hangout?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you missed our mtg ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you check jounih can join?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, one sec let me pull up my calendar.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you scheduled it for half an hour ago
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and jounih didn't reply
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you're right, I remembered 11:30 for some stupid reason, my apologies. I'll get in touch with jounih now...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I don't see him online...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, indeed
<AskUbuntu> What is "the best" Ubuntu Touch-compatible smartphone device out there (effective Sept. 2013)? | http://askubuntu.com/q/344227
<Rhoxus> Hey, whats the proper command to make the touch image writable?
<Rhoxus> cause touch /userdata/.writable_image didn't work for me on ubuntu terminal or adb shell
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: hi! can you look at bug #1223850? I feel like there is a task for some qtdeclarative package but I have no idea which one
<ubot5> bug 1223850 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "please support http and https URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223850
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, yeah thats a qpa work item, was discussing with ricmm yesterday
<pmcgowan> then we use QtDekstopServices API
<sergiusens> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/share-app--/+merge/185043
<john-mcaleely> anyone know how to extract a screenshot from a phone?
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: /system/bin/screencap
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, thank you!
<lool> anyone got this:
<lool> writing 'bootloader'...
<lool> FAILED (remote: (InvalidState))
<lool> while trying to reflash android 4.3.3 on grouper
<rsalveti> lool: that's interesting :-)
<lool> I also get weird warnings like:
<lool> ******** Did you mean to fastboot format this partition?
<lool> rsalveti: I think I know what's going on
<lool> it's probably refusing to install the bootloader because it might brick the device; I guess there is some test for "successfully booted recovery" or such
<lool> hmm except boot fails
<rsalveti> lool: try flashing 4.2.2 instead
<lool> good idea
<Rhoxus> anyone knows how to make ubuntu touch writable? cause touch /userdata/.writable_image didn't work for me on ubuntu terminal or adb shell
<seb128> boiko, hey, question about the dialer-app ... is there a design document or a blueprint listing the features for v1 somewhere?
<boiko> seb128: let me find it here
<seb128> boiko, more specifically, are "call forwarding" and "call waiting" on that list/is that something you plan to add to the app?
<seb128> boiko, we have it in the system settings design but I wonder if that wouldn't make more sense to be part of the dialer-app
<sergiusens> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/share-app--/+merge/185043
<boiko> seb128: so, call forwarding I never heard anything about implementing it, so I would say it is post v1
<seb128> boiko, awe said it was on the ofono's work list for septembre ... do you know who we should check with? pmcgowan?
<seb128> or bfiller?
<boiko> seb128: call waiting we might have some basic support, but probably more something like: when you are in a call and another one comes in, you have the option to ignore or answer and hangup the active one
<boiko> seb128: bfiller I would say
<bfiller> seb128: yes, what boiko is saying is correct
<bfiller> no call forwarding
<bfiller> for 13.10
<seb128> bfiller, somebody should update the PRD, it's listed as needed for ELS and it's on the current design
<seb128> bfiller, services tab, C-8
<bfiller> seb128: noted, I'll talk to pmcgowan about getting it updated
<seb128> bfiller, thanks
<seb128> boiko, ok, so call waiting is likely to be a feature of the dialer-app?  the settings design has that screen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-call-waiting-on.png
<seb128> boiko, would it make sense to have a gsetting key to turn the option on/off?
<ogra_> ricmm, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<seb128> boiko, where should I open a bug report to track respecting that setting from your side? telephony-service?
<boiko> seb128: well, starting another call probably won't be supported
<seb128> mpt, ^ btw
<boiko> seb128: I guess open it for the dialer-app and telephony-service
<pmcgowan> seb128, I just added a v1 defer tab yesterday, will get there
<seb128> mpt, should we just drop the phone panel for 13.10 since most of its content is not going to be supported?
<seb128> pmcgowan, thanks
<ogra_> ricmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<lool> rsalveti: turns out they have broken signature on the bootloader in 4.3.3 recovery images; writing 4.2.2 indeed works; writing it and upgrading from there now -- might get an updated bootloder or not, we will see
<plars> bfiller: do you know who can look at the webbrowser failures on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4164/webbrowser-app-autopilot/ - I don't see osomon around
<rsalveti> lool: interesting, cool
<bfiller> plars: yikes, what changed?
<ogra_> plars, we're inspecting here, it looks more like a toolkit or unity8 issue
<ogra_> bfiller, ^^
<bfiller> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> asac, didnt you say you tested on my maguro ? it doesnt boot :P
<ogra_> in fact it fails to mouont the rootfs and sits in the initrd
<bfiller> sergiusens: is there a new way to do phablet-network-deploy with ro image? it's not working for me
<plars> bfiller: lots of things changed, but not webbrowser, thanks for checking on it ogra_
<bfiller> plars: I'll run it on my device and see if I get same failure
<ogra_> bfiller, "phablet-flash system-image"
<ogra_> (add --no-backup if you want to wipe the device)
<bfiller> ogra_: what about script to auto deploy networking and openssh?
<ogra_> err
<bfiller> already did the phablet-flash system-image
<ogra_> bfiller, "phablet-flash ubuntu-system"
<ogra_> (sorry)
<plars> bfiller: the new one I think is just phablet-network
<bfiller> ah ok
<plars> bfiller: so you may need to update your phablet-tools
<ogra_> to upgrade on the device run system-image-cli via adb
<plars> ogra_: I recently discovered that even with --no-backup, if you ever made it a writable image, it's still in that case. You have to manually remove that file to make it really ro again
<sergiusens> ricmm, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04035.html
<ogra_> bfiller, we have ssh preinstalled but disabled, i havent found a proper solution for setting up the network yet
<sergiusens> bfiller, phablet-network
<sergiusens> bfiller, no deploy
<ogra_> (the usb0 device that is)
<cjohnston> ogra_: which build?
<cjohnston> (asac here)
<bfiller> ogra_: ack, so just adb shell access for now?
<cjohnston> ogra_: plars installed and ran it... i was sitting right next to him
<ricmm> timp: ping
<ogra_> bfiller, well, i try to find a proper solution for this that doesnt break usb0 for the rest of the world ....
<plars> cjohnston, ogra_: that was on my maguro, not ogra_'s
<cjohnston> sure
<ogra_> ah !
<ricmm> timp: is it possible that some of your toolbar changes landed that could break the AP tests?
<ogra_> phew
<cjohnston> ogras phone didnt finish install
<ricmm> for example http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4152/messaging-app-autopilot/386990/
<cjohnston> or something
<ogra_> ok
<cjohnston> i gave up because it looked weird
<cjohnston> and plars offered testing
<ogra_> tghen all is fine
<cjohnston> so... :)
<timp> ricmm: I hope not.
<cjohnston> ogra_: try flashing it please if you want
<cjohnston> if it still fails it would be interessted
<timp> ricmm: it did last week, but that change was reverted.
 * cjohnston hands over to cjohnston again
<ogra_> cjohnston, well, looking at the tests i dont really feel like i would want to use that :)
<timp> ricmm: after that I split up the MR, and only a small one landed. I tested it with notes-app, gallery-app and webbrowser-app autopilot tests
<ricmm> take a look at that log
<timp> ricmm: if you see something breaking, please tell me and we can have a look at it.
<timp> zsombi: ^ look at that log. full of the binding loops that you are working on
<timp> zsombi: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4152/messaging-app-autopilot/386990/
<zsombi> timp: oh, crap!
<zsombi> timp: I saw it has been introduced in revno 621
<timp> zsombi: I guess it happens whenever an app updates the background color
<zsombi> timp: than bug seems to be critical to be fixed, it may have unexpected behavior on the app functionality
<plars> pulling up the bottom menu doesn't seem to work in any app for today's image
<plars> ogra_: ^
<xnox> plars++
<mpt> seb128, it isn't?
<seb128> mpt, <boiko> seb128: so, call forwarding I never heard anything about implementing it, so I would say it is post v1
<seb128> <boiko> seb128: call waiting we might have some basic support, but probably more something like: when you are in a call and another one comes in, you have the option to ignore or answer and hangup the active one
<stgraber> sergiusens: oh, I thought it was passing it directly as the index, ok.
<seb128> mpt, how do you want to track those? bugs on u-s-s and ubuntu-ux for the design part?
<asac> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130911.changes
<rickspencer3> plars, is it broken with Mir or SF?
<asac> rsalveti: can you help identifying what busted the image by backing out your stuff?
<asac> locally?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4157/
<asac> rsalveti: or look at the changes and give me a better blame idea
<plars> rickspencer3: I think I'm on sf
<rsalveti> asac: sorry, can you summarize the issue?
<rsalveti> asac: sure, but hybris is a packaging change, no code change in there, so it's probably something else
<plars> rickspencer3: yeah, I don't think we fully have mir in there yet
<rsalveti> but I can take a look once I know what the issue is all about :-)
<asac> rsalveti: look at the dashboard
<asac> all those apps regressed
<asac> rsalveti: hard to say what is causing it
<asac> if you have ideas thats good
<asac> if not i have to backout everything one by one
<rsalveti> asac: did you try reverting platform-api and unity8?
<asac> so i try to ask those that uploaded directly to do that for their part
<xnox> "<plars> pulling up the bottom menu doesn't seem to work in any app for today's image"
<sergiusens> asac, it's being looked into here
<asac> sergiusens: i want to know what causd it
<asac> not the fix
<asac> thanks
<asac> rsalveti: not sure... i assume ricmm should try backing out unity8
<asac> but
<rsalveti> from that list, I'd try reverting qtubuntu, platform-api and unity8
<asac> rsalveti: can you tell us exactly the binary pckages?
<asac> plars: ^^
<asac> I think we can try two backouts
<rsalveti> asac: plars: libplatform-api1-hybris, libubuntu-application-api1, libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1, qtubuntu-android, unity8, unity8-private
<asac> plars: can you try that combination?
<asac> rsalveti: can you try that?
<asac> :)
<asac> we can try more
<rsalveti> asac: in a meeting here, can try in a few
<ricmm> rsalveti: what about that?
<asac> rsalveti: ok lets see who comes first
<asac> ricmm: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130911.changes
<seb128> asac, hey, can we land the indicators? ;-)
<ricmm> I know that, but what does platform-api have to do with anything?
<asac> after i backed out everything
<asac> that landed yesterday
<asac> that wasnt unity :)
<asac> j.k/.
<asac> ricmm: i dont know
<ricmm> the failing tests are Toolbar.opened() failing
<asac> ricmm: look at the changes and tell us what to backout
<ricmm> we are assessing wether it is at the unity8 level of the SDK level or other components
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4157/
<ricmm> until I have that answer I cant tell you what to backout
<ricmm> so, give us a bit
<ricmm> before shooting stuff
<asac> ricmm: how can you assess? you
<asac> dont even see any real errors in the autopilots
<ricmm> I do see them, if you take a closer look you'll see thats its all about the toolbar not coming up
<ricmm> try it on your phone, the toolbar is a no-op
<ricmm> never shows up, hud always does instead
<plars> right
<ricmm> most apps' autopilot tests depend on the toolbar
<ricmm> thats why the large number of failures
<rsalveti> ricmm: not saying we should backout everything on that list, I'm saying that those packages are the ones I'd first revert and give it a try
<rsalveti> to try to isolate the issue
<rsalveti> see if it makes any difference
<ricmm> theres only 2-3 things that could've caused that internally to unity8/toolkit/apps
<ricmm> so, trying each point at a time
<ricmm> asac: where are you?
<asac> in the CI room
<asac> duff
<ogra_> rickspencer3, we ship Mir but dont use it yet
<mpt> boiko, Richard added call waiting to the ELS feature list on August 1st.
<boiko> bfiller: ^
<seb128> mpt, the prd has it in the "v1 defered" tba
<seb128> tab
<seb128> mpt, with rest/rotation/regulatory info/bluetooth/lock sound and few others ... how do you want to track those? on your design status google doc?
<mpt> seb128, that is evidence that the tab shouldn't exist. It's duplicating and therefore inevitably out of sync.
<ogra_> asac, let do ricmm his inspection, we are on it
<ogra_> (since before yu guys started)
<seb128> mpt: well, that tab just got added because we are looking at defering things we are not going to manage to do for v1
<seb128> mpt: we have limited resources and a fixed schedule, we need to defer work
<mpt> seb128, understood, but the rest of the PRD already has columns for when things are scheduled.
<seb128> I wish google doc edit had an useful changes' log
<seb128> it's hard to know what got changed and when :/
<pmcgowan> mpt, folks were asking for an explicit list, as they could not track status changes
<mpt> seb128, I worked out the August 1st date by bisecting the revisions. :-)
<pmcgowan> mpt, I will update the PRD itself once that list is agreed
<mpt> pmcgowan, ok, that makes sense. Perhaps call it "Proposed deferrals" to avoid confusion.
<seb128> pmcgowan, thanks for the explicit list btw, I'm one of those having a difficult time seeing what changed/when, so it's useful ;-)
<pmcgowan> mpt, I can do that
<pmcgowan> seb128, me as well
<cjwatson> xnox: How far did you get with cross-building a QML extension, and is it written up anywhere?  Implementing the chroot-management support for that kind of thing is pretty much next on my list for click.
<ogra_> cjwatson, see the ubuntu-phone ML
<cjwatson> Aha
<xnox> cjwatson: done & published for cmake =)
<ogra_> cjwatson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CrossCompile
<cjwatson> Perfect, will review, thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: apart from a bug in cmake, it works okish for cross-compiling with cmake. Plus a few things would be nice to get into saucy e.g. debbug 722045
<xnox> debian #722045
<ubot5> Debian bug 722045 in dh-python "Please support python:any dependencies for multiarch compatibility" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/722045
<seb128> dholbach, hey
<seb128> dholbach, so, mpt updates the updates panel's design to include system and apps ... do you know if anyone is working on implementing that/can help on it? (you said some people were wanting to do the app update panel by then)?
<dholbach> ralsina, ^
<seb128> dholbach, danke
<ralsina> seb128: I'll explain in 2' :-)
<seb128> dholbach, rsalveti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-setting-updates-checking-existing.png
<cyphermox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092708/   <-- avahi config
<rsalveti> awe_: ro.serialno
<lool> dholbach: can't actually change priority of it, but I think LP #1219185 should be high and targetted at 13.10
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1219185 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219185
<dholbach> bzoltan1, ^
<ralsina> seb128: basically, adding app updates into settings now is too hard. So we are going to do almost exactly the same UI but as a standalone app (it actually alreay exists)
<lool> dholbach: cause we need to settle the definition of what ubuntu-sdk-13.10 is, and then remove all the --ignore-missing-framework stuff
<lool> well, probably there's only one (in the pk click plugin)
<seb128> rsalveti, why is it too hard?
<ralsina> seb128: and then, once image updates are more stabilized in terms of API, didrocks and I will take care of integrating everything in a coherent form
 * rsalveti reading
<cjwatson> lool: We can hope.  I bet it's sprinkled all over though
<ralsina> seb128: I assume you asked me? Because there's too tight a coupling between the settings updates page and image updates
<seb128> rsalveti, sorry that was for ralsina
<rsalveti> seb128: no worries :-)
<ralsina> seb128: at least that's the veredict by didrocks and gatox, who wrote both halves
<seb128> ralsina, shrug, what does it mean for system updates? are they moving to that standalone app? if not, what's the design for that split solution, and was mpt involved in the discussion?
<seb128> ralsina, the design was just updated to have both in the setting, if that's not the case, what's the design for the system updates?
<ralsina> seb128: system updates stay where they are, app updates go in a standalone app, I have tried to get mpt into the discussion, but have had little success
<ralsina> seb128: "just updated" you mean aug 29th or is there a more recent update?
<seb128> ralsina, shrug, so you are going for a solution which has no design?
<ralsina> seb128: I am going for "we need to adjust the design to match what we can deliver"
<ralsina> seb128: as an intermediate step towrds delivering the design a bit later
<seb128> ralsina, btw I disagree it would be hard to have the click packages in the same UI, most of the work is in the backend and that would be separate files, you would just need to pack items in a list on the UI side
<ralsina> seb128: didrocks disagrees, I have no technical opinion on the matter
<seb128> ralsina, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone has been updated yesterday and today
<ralsina> seb128: sigh, checking
<ralsina> seb128: it had broken images yesterday
<timp> ogra_: do you know of a way to see what changed from today's stable image to today's pendin image (cdimage-touch)?
<ralsina> mpt: ping
<timp> boiko: ah I was also asking here
<timp> :)
<ogra_> timp, grab my script from http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<ogra_> (see the README, you can just make it compare random manifests of images)
<mpt> seb128, ralsina, there was an e-mail thread about it yesterday iirc, citing engineering difficulties in combining them, with the conclusion being to finish the current separate implementations.
<ralsina> mpt: exactly
<ralsina> mpt: can we talk about that so we find an intermediate design we can follow?
<ralsina> mpt: we aim to provide pretty much the same UI, but the alert about updates may need to be split into "there is a system update" and "there are application updates"
<seb128> mpt, ralsina: shrugh, I wasn't Cced on that email
<timp> boiko: ^ see ogra's url, you can see changes there since the previous image
<ralsina> seb128: didn't think of adding you, will do the next time
<seb128> ralsina, thanks, can you fwd me that conversation? I'm supervision the system settings work and it's hard to know where we are going if people decide to do changes without letting us know
<seb128> ralsina, I started some work on the new design :/
<ralsina> seb128: sure thing
<seb128> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> seb128: miscommunication :-/
<seb128> ralsina, yeah...
<ralsina> seb128: sent
<mfisch> lool: I've updated the MP addressing your comments
<mpt> ralsina, I just got done adding a lot more detail about the presentation of updates. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=139&rev1=138> If you're implementing an apps-only update utility it should be fairly easy to follow that design and just ignore the bits that are specifically about system updates.
<ralsina> mpt: cool, that was the idea, thanks!
<seb128> ralsina, mpt, didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1223911
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223911 in ubuntu-system-settings "[updates] needs design/implementation consolidation between system and click updates" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> seb128, and conversely for you to ignore all the parts about non-system updates. ;-)
<seb128> ralsina, I still fail to see where is the implementation difficulty, it's basically another delegate/model to add to the UI
<ralsina> seb128: ok, I am open to integrating it if you say it's doable, you'd have to talk to gatox (he's away for a little bit) he's implemented the app updates bits already
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ralsina, well, to me most of the work is in the backend/building the model/datas
<Saviq> stgraber, ping
<seb128> ralsina, the UI is basically a list of elements, packing them in a standalone qml or an integrated one should be about the same
<ralsina> seb128: snce "plan b" of shipping a separate app is 95% done, we have a nice fallback if it turns out harder than you expect
<seb128> right
<ralsina> seb128: last thing about this ;-) there is a +1 from John Lea also about doing separate app as an intermediate step if needed
<seb128> ralsina, ok, let's do that as step 1, we have all tons to do
<seb128> ralsina, we can look at merging if there are spare cycles before release
<ralsina> seb128: cool
<xnox> sergiusens: ogra_: so all the webapps that are part of "webapps-demo" package are now packaged as click apps and available from the app store. (with added benefit of proper apparmor profiles for webapps)
<pmcgowan> xnox, nice
<xnox> sergiusens: ogra_: removing the webapps-demo seed package is easy, but I'm not sure how to propose inclusion of click apps.
<pmcgowan> dbarth, ^^
<xnox> sergiusens: ogra_: and wether we want them pre-installed, as they will be available out-of-the box from the click scope / searchable etc.
<xnox> sergiusens: ogra_: that's amazon, eBay, facebook (webapp), Gmail, twitter, ubuntuone.
<xnox> I have others in the store as well - google+, tumblr
<xnox> and more will be comming.
<ogra_> xnox, they just need to land at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/ (and in the list file)
<ogra_> (for bein preinstalled)
<ogra_> xnox, sergiusens can pull them in
<xnox> ogra_: sergiusens: right. I'll prepare URLs and file a bug against "ubuntu-seeds" to historise the request.
<ogra_> xnox, probably ust file it against ubuntu-touch-meta
<ogra_> *just
<stgraber> Saviq: pong
<xnox> ogra_: ack.
<Saviq> stgraber, hey, did I ping you before about the idea to use a container for read-write development on the phone, while leaving the real root read-only?
<ogra_> Saviq, how would you do that without an overlayfs ?
<ogra_> (apart from creating a fully duplicated chroot installation for the container)
<Saviq> ogra_, I'd be fine with both
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> how do you mean both ?
<ogra_> there is no overlayfs
<ogra_> (and there wont be)
<Saviq> ogra_, oh, well
<Saviq> ogra_, full chroot would be just fine IMO
<mfisch> lool: lets also discuss upstart when you're back
<Saviq> ogra_, what I'm getting at is that that would greatly simplify using the device for real as well as allow developing on it
<ogra_> Saviq, that wouldnt have access to the screen though
<ogra_> so to test whatever you do, you would need to make the system RW  and copy over your binaries ...
<Saviq> ogra_, why couldn't it have access to screen?
<Saviq> ogra_, obviously we'd need to stop whatever is running on the RO part
<ogra_> and if you do that you can as well just make the whole thing RW and dont need a container
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, of course, as soon as you need to mess with the RO system it beats the purpose
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i'd rather like to see us improving the RW mode
<ogra_> (or just tell people that want to do plumbing work (which is the only reason you would need such a mode)  to use the non ro image
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> so no ro image for me :P
<ogra_> right, neither for me (or most of my team)
<elfangor> I got a nexus 4 and as soon as i have it i put ubuntu touch. Right know i have the latest current version. I start listenning music with it but i find out that the phyisical button doesn't work. Since i haven't reading they didn't work i am little afraid the problem come from my device. Anyone can make me breath? :)
<seb128> boiko, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1223924
<Saviq> I was just under the impression that we could/should converge on the ro image, only getting out when necessary
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223924 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Need an option to enable/disable "call waiting"" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> but maybe that's indeed overkill
<ogra_> we should definitely solve the RW issues on the RO image
<seb128> mhr3_, hey
<ogra_> but thats unlikely to happen for 13.10
<seb128> mhr3_, what info is useful in a bug report about desktop dash stating "no result matching your search" when opening the dash (with nothing typed in the text entry)
<mhr3_> seb128, hey there, do you need me to point you to someone?
<seb128> mhr3_, lol, I might :p
<seb128> mhr3_, let's see who you find to blame this time ;-)
<mhr3_> seb128, which scope processes are running, when does that happen (startup?), any way to repro reliably...
<mhr3_> seb128, i'm afraid this one will be on me
<seb128> mhr3_, it's happening in my current session, dunno if it's going to happen again (it started during the session)
<mhr3_> so congrats you got me this time :P
<seb128> e.g it was fine earlier
<seb128> haha
<seb128> mhr3_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092887/
<mhr3_> seb128, yea, i saw that too at one point... wasn't able to debug it yet
<dbarth> xnox: well, i just made them go in preinstalled with sergiusens :/
<mhr3_> seb128, hmm... i386, you live in the past :P
<seb128> mhr3_, indeed ;-)
<seb128> mhr3_, the good old times
<mhr3_> seb128, can you run `libunity-tool -s /usr/share/unity/scopes/application.scope -q "" -r`?
<mhr3_> eh.. applicationS
<seb128> mhr3_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092896/
<dbarth> ogra_: webapps-demo can be removed though, as there's a script in the making to upload them into the preinstall list
<mhr3_> seb128, `libunity-tool -s /usr/share/unity/scopes/applications.scope -q "" -r -t 1`?
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092897/
<seb128> mhr3_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092899/
<mhr3_> seb128, and `libunity-tool -s /usr/share/unity/scopes/home.scope -q "" -r -t 1 --print-search-reply`
<stgraber> barry: ^
<ogra_> dbarth, yep, i know ... we need sergiusens for adding them, then i'll flip the seeds
<seb128> mhr3_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092901/
<stgraber> ogra_: server seems to be responding fine here, bad wireless maybe? if that's an actual bug, then it's something to do with barry's downloader code.
<xnox> dbarth: what do you mean? at the moment only these are pre-installed - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, yoou are right
<mhr3_> seb128, so you see files, but not apps in home?
<seb128> mhr3_, no, I see an empty home with the "no result matching your query" string
<seb128> mhr3_, apps/file lenses are working fine
<barry> stgraber: sorry, i don't know how far back to scrollback ;)
<stgraber> barry: just a couple minutes :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092897/
<mhr3_> seb128, not even if you change the string and then clear it?
<stgraber> barry: though it looks like it's just a wireless issue
<seb128> mhr3_, that fixed it :p
<seb128> mhr3_, but I swear I tried that earlier and it didn't work
<barry> stgraber, ogra_ yes.  that's almost definitely caused by network connectivity issues
<mhr3_> seb128, so you see even apps now?
<seb128> mhr3_, oh, buggy again
<ogra_> barry, could we have a more informative error ?
<seb128> mhr3_, yes, even apps
<barry> ogra_: it's all going to change anyway when LP: #1196991 lands
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1196991 in Ubuntu system image "Support the new download dbus service" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196991
<ogra_> ah, k
<seb128> mhr3_, easy to bug, I type something that has no match and esc to clear the entry
<seb128> mhr3_, e.g just typed mhr3 and esc
<ogra_> thanks !
<mhr3_> seb128, hm, but yea, there's a bug there somewhere, it's just hard without being able to inspect the internal state
 * ogra_ tries to find out why his network doesnt work ... ip and routing seem ok 
<mhr3_> seb128, pkill -f unity-scope-home first and then try to repro
<seb128> mhr3_, it happens every time I type something that has no exact match and esc
<seb128> mhr3_, eg type garbage and esc
<dbarth> xnox: yep, and the rest of the default webapps-demo ones will make it into this list
<mhr3_> seb128, works fine here
<ogra_> [systemimage] Sep 11 15:21:52 2013 (1560) all files available in /tmp/system-image
<ogra_> [systemimage] Sep 11 15:21:56 2013 (1560) preparing to reboot
<ogra_> [systemimage] Sep 11 15:21:56 2013 (1560) rebooting
<seb128> mhr3_, I can still reproduce after killing the lens
<ogra_> :)
<mhr3_> seb128, in that case i will need your computer :)
<mhr3_> seb128, when are you stopping by london? ;)
<divis1969> trying to follow Porting Guide 2.0 but phablet-dev-bootstrap is using phablet-10.1 branch instead of phablet-saucy. Does it need to be corrected?
<xnox> beuno: are there URLs to directly pull click apps from the store? or e.g. to predict them =0
<seb128> mhr3_, haha
<seb128> mhr3_, doesn't happen in a guest session :/
<beuno> xnox, no, all downloads are authenticated with oauth
<mhr3_> seb128, anyway, pls open a bug for libunity and unity-scope-home
<seb128> mhr3_, my upstart log are filed with
<seb128> (unity-scope-home:13159): Json-CRITICAL **: json_object_get_object_member: assertion 'node != NULL' failed
<xnox> beuno: is that the reason why click apps / scope stopped working on ubuntu-touch? I guess I should login/setup ubuntu1 account?
<mhr3_> seb128, yea, i already opened a bug about that, shouldn't have anything to do with this
<seb128> ok
<cwayne_> asac, so is mir in today's daily-proposed?
<beuno> xnox, no, there's a temporary workaround to do un-authed requests, which expires on Sep 15th  (<---- ralsina)
<xnox> beuno: right, but at the moment there is no UI to setup accounts =/
<xnox> beuno: or specifically ubuntu1 account on ubuntu touch.
<beuno> xnox, it's being worked on by ralsina's team, being added to Online Accounts
<xnox> beuno: ok, cool =)
<bfiller> sforshee: do you know who is working the issue on maguro the screen brightness continuously dims even during activity and doesn't honor the indicator setting?
<sergiusens> dbarth, xnox what's up?
<xnox> sergiusens: just a moment. Filing a bug with details. Will be assigned to you. Will be quicker than reading backscroll.
<seb128> mhr3_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1223933
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223933 in unity-scope-home (Ubuntu) "sometimes the dash home list "no result matching your query" string" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> xnox, ok, seems confusing, this is better, thanks
<seb128> mhr3_, not that when I do a query and clear it, home lists only apps
<seb128> mhr3_, is it supposed to list files as well?
<sforshee> bfiller: that's probably the autobrightness. We need to get a way for disabling autobrightness from the UI, but I don't know who is working on it.
<sforshee> rsalveti, ricmm: ^
<rsalveti> maybe seb128 knows
<mhr3_> seb128, yes, you should see apps and files by default
<rsalveti> otherwise it'd be in the indicator
<sforshee> rsalveti: part of it is getting the interfaces between unity and powerd ironed out
<bfiller> sforshee: how do I disable it from command line?
<sforshee> bfiller: well you could run 'powerd-cli display dc disableab', but you have to keep that active
<sforshee> I think that command is right
<seb128> bfiller, sforshee: there is a setting panel for that but it didn't get implemented yet ... do we have a backend to enable/disable the auto mode, which one?
<seb128> sforshee, bfiller: one issue with the powerd-cli is that it needs sudo (or did that change?)
<bfiller> sforshee: seems like autobrightness is broken though - assuming it's enabled now and it doesn't work right
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, so i have ssh on the image but starting it for the first time does not generate keys ... adding a -d to the commandline in the upstart job doesnt seem to log anything anywhere
<sforshee> seb128: the interface for communicating setting to powerd isn't defined yet. A display request could be used for it
<bfiller> at least on maguro it's quite broekn
<sforshee> bfiller: we're using tables from android to map ambient brightness to screen brightness
<ralsina> beuno, xnox: that's being merged today, probably
<cjwatson> ogra_: mm, yeah, keys live in /etc
<sforshee> bfiller: if you just don't like the brightness level that's being selected, then those are to blame
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, it doesnt even do that if i switch the image to writable
<cjwatson> ogra_: maybe run it with config options to fetch host keys from somewhere else
<sforshee> bfiller: but if you're seeing a real problem with the implementation you should file a bug
<cjwatson> ogra_: it doesn't generate host keys on start, it expects that to have been done in maintscripts
<ogra_> cjwatson, shouldnt it automatically generate keys ?
<ogra_> oh !
<bfiller> sforshee: ok I will. it's totally unusable on maguro. can't keep the screen bright it always dims immediately even during use
<ogra_> ok, i thought i had seen it do that in the past
<cjwatson> ogra_: I've debated it fairly extensively in the past, came out on this side, can't remember exactly why just now, also am in a meeting :)
<sforshee> bfiller: that sounds like not liking the brightness levels which are being picked ;-)
<dholbach> Saviq, sorry, I got tied up in a few other things - test-building it now
<Saviq> dholbach, that's fine, we still need a review of the changes
<bfiller> sforshee: sounds like the levels are wrong to me, not about not liking it :) it's just wrong
<Saviq> dholbach, as they were rejected by upstream for "we don't want to touch this" reasons
<sforshee> bfiller: they _should_ be the same ones that android uses
<Saviq> dholbach, i.e. there's a complete rework on the horizon (but not on any roadmap)
<dholbach> Saviq, oh ok... I thought it was a cherry-pick from upstream trunk
<Saviq> dholbach, unfortunately not
<dholbach> in that case I might be the wrong one to review it :-/
<Saviq> dholbach, yeah, mzanetti will
<dholbach> Saviq, let me know once it's reviewed and I'd be happy to sponsor it for you
<Saviq> dholbach, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, asac: so, can we get an indicator landing today?
<didrocks> seb128: same than hub-content, let's try to get a green image first
<didrocks> i'll keep you posted
<didrocks> if people wouldn't update Mir ABI when we are asking to not, things would at least be better
<seb128> didrocks, we are trying to get a green image for a week, we can't keep blocking work for everyone for ever :/
<seb128> asac, ^
<seb128> that's getting ridiculous, we need fixes/work to land
<didrocks> seb128: please, I have enough already with the Mir team to deal with to argue on that right now
<didrocks> 3rd time on 3 that they screw us
<seb128> didrocks, send asac on IRC then or get the stacks unblocked
<seb128> didrocks, sorry you get the ping, but you're the one who can ack/nack those landing and we need things to land
<didrocks> seb128: I need to know the current status first
<didrocks> which is really hard to get to
<didrocks> so I'll change room soon
<didrocks> and try to know where we are at
<didrocks> in 10 minutes
<didrocks> as I told to ken on #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<mterry> seb128, I see you're busy, but good news.  I've fixed lightdm so that logind will work in the autologin-phablet-user case (working on a release).  You mentioned when testing my branch that you got a black screen.  I'm 90% sure that means you haven't reflashed your device this week
<mterry> seb128, testing my new lightdm and my other ubuntu-touch-session branch, I can get system-settings to correctly toggle AccountsService values
<didrocks> seb128: will keep you posted, don't worry
<seb128> mterry, the black screen was because I didn't have the autologin config, I got that fixed but then ran into the logind issue
<seb128> mterry, I just need the lightdm fix pitti approved right?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<mterry> seb128, right (if you'd flashed, you'd have the autologin bits already)
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<xnox> sergiusens: bug 1223945
<ubot5> bug 1223945 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "replace webapps-demo with click packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223945
<seb128> mterry, right, I hate doing that though because then I need to reinstall all my rdepends and pbuilder and stuff :p
<mterry> Fair
<seb128> mterry, I do ubuntu-system-settings builds on the device
<mterry> Just saying
<seb128> right
<seb128> my fault
<seb128> mterry, but I should be good to test again, when you upload lightdm ;-)
<sergiusens> xnox, thanks, that's what I am already doing btw, there's a staged MR for the seeds and I'm adding dbarth's package into the list
<mterry> seb128, testing new build now, bbiab
<xnox> sergiusens: what's dbarth's package?
<seb128> mterry, ok; finger crossed ;-)
<xnox> sergiusens: can I see it?
<sergiusens> xnox, sorry, hated discussion here https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.remove-webapps-demo/+merge/185092
<sergiusens> xnox, *heated
<xnox> sergiusens: ok.
<mfisch> ssweeny / mterry: would lightdm landing allow us to customize locales?
<sergiusens> xnox, oh, the dbarth package, I gave you the seed... one sec
<sergiusens> xnox, https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/webapps-demo/click-packages/+merge/184639
<asac> seb128: i am here
<asac> seb128: go to the mir team and tell him to do your work
<seb128> asac, good morning ;-)
<sergiusens> xnox, the webapps-demo-click package will eventually end up in ppa:phablet-team/ppa and I'll pull/extract the click from there
<asac> seb128: the indicators?
<asac> which ones?
<asac> did tedg touch them?
<seb128> asac, the whole set, and I guess he did touch bits yes
<asac> can you get a test log from him?
<asac> seb128: ok... i will your indicators before we do the default unity/mir switch
<asac> after getting the fix in
<seb128> asac, I guess not, but current messaging menu is buggy, hud doesn't work, indicator-datetime blocks/segfault
<asac> that ricmm submitted... unfortunately we have to revert commit mir
<seb128> asac, all those are fixed for days and nothing is landing
<asac> which did a cowboy library transition
<seb128> yeah, I read about that
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I did not understand that comment about webapps
<pmcgowan> we wont have anything in the PPA
<seb128> asac, I don't get why mir changing soname prevent us to land indicators though
<asac> seb128: how sure that indicators will not regress unity8 tests?
<asac> i feel indicators have side effects on unity8
<xnox> sergiusens: which does seem sub-optimal in the long run. The packaging seems suboptimal (e.g. shipping clicks inside deb), e.g. why did we bother implementing seeding and installing click packages directly via http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list then? and I'm not sure those semantics are correct in multi-user world going forward. Where pre-installed clicks should be registered for each user.
<seb128> asac, they could yes
<asac> seb128: we can land you at the same time if you are happy to lead the blame war in case unity is still not fixed after ricmm's upload
<seb128> asac, but we can't keep not landing anything forever, we are already behind on work and that keeps slowing us down
<cjwatson> xnox: The --all-users semantics are fine actually.
<xnox> cjwatson: hm. ok.
<cjwatson> xnox: I agree shovelling the click packages through debs is cumbersome but if it works for now, I'm kinda meh on it
<xnox> sergiusens: cjwatson: it's oding "--user=phablet" at the moment.
<seb128> asac, well, I'm on holidays tonight, so I'm happy to have no landing for 3 weeks, don't go complain that we meet none of the goal cycles at the end then
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> Yeah, OK, that's completely wrong, I misread
<asac> seb128: you are gone tonight
<asac> ?
<seb128> asac, yes
<asac> let me talk to didrocks
<asac> and risk it
<cjwatson> dbarth: Please s/--user=phablet/--all-users/ before landing that
<seb128> thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: sergiusens: and "not shipping icons cause they don't work", well they do work from within clicks (just regressed in recent images)
<cjwatson> dbarth: hm, what's this about "doesn't install the aa-exec frontend"?
<sergiusens> xnox, I'm not going to use that postinst job
<sergiusens> xnox, just dpkg-deb the deb and take out the click package
<cjwatson> dbarth: I guess that's bug 1223085?  I plan to fix that and would appreciate people not working around it in ways that will be hard to undo later
<ubot5> bug 1223085 in click (Ubuntu) "preinstalling click packages to /custom/click doesn't run apparmor hooks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223085
<sergiusens> xnox, wrt to icons, cjwatson told me we switched from using the desktop hook in click to the one tedg wrote, he said he had a fix soon
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I'm not going to use the postinst job fwiw
<asac> seb128: ok talkdd to didrocks... we are doing a parallel approach
<asac> that means: we land the mir/unity fixes now, kick off an image, but DONT wait for results
<cjwatson> icons> right
<asac> and land your stuff right after
<asac> seb128: too late?
<seb128> asac, no, that's fine, I'm going to be around another 5 hours to finish thing (with dinner in between)
<asac> ok .. .so lets hope this goes good
<seb128> asac, thanks
<jdstrand> cjwatson: re "I suspect we ought to arrange to run system-level hooks at boot", stgraber is assigned to bug #1215092 already, which I think is quite closely related
<ubot5> bug 1215092 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu Saucy) "please add support to run postinst-style code on first boot after upgrades" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215092
<asac> and noone else uploads a lib transition :)
<seb128> asac, fingers crossed ;-)
<asac> seb128: thanks so much for your patience
<asac> we will soon be better at all this
<seb128> asac, thanks for finally unblocking things
<seb128> asac, I hope
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Well, I could equally have an upstart job that runs "click hook install-system" just as I currently have a user-session upstart job that runs "click hook install-user"; I think that would be nice and orthogonal
<asac> seb128: any other stacks yoiu wan to land?
<seb128> asac, things were going smooth for most of the cycle, but for a week we keep hitting walls
<asac> seb128: so the problem really is that we dont have good visualization of the amount of packages waiting
<asac> and their age
<asac> once we hvae that we will ensure things are fair and decent
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I certainly don't want each individual system-level hook provider to have to worry about this
<seb128> asac, @stacks: HUD would be nice
<jdstrand> cjwatson: sure, just an fyi. we need that bug fixed for other reasons (ie, policy updates outside of click)
<asac> seb128: is that your work? how old is the stuff waiting?
<seb128> asac, but indicators is enough to make me happy
<cjwatson> jdstrand: So how about I add an upstart job that does that nowish, and then it can migrate to something else later if need be
<asac> seb128: who is owner of hud?
<asac> you?
<asac> guess unity team?
<seb128> asac, not it's not, I just know that Anti mentioned that currently hud was not working and he wanted to land the fix
<seb128> asac, tedg was looking after it
<seb128> tedg, ^ is that still you?
<asac> where is he?
<asac> wellark?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I think that works ok for you, but we still have to account for when, say, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is updated
<cjwatson> jdstrand: sure
<tedg> Yeah, Wellark was doing the latest fixes.  But I get involved as well.
<tedg> There were a couple issues he landed fixes for.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I was only mentioned the bug since it was related and so you were aware of it
<jdstrand> s/mentioned/mentioning/
<cjwatson> yep, thanks
<pmcgowan> asac, that hud fix is from last week, good to get it if we can
<asac> pmcgowan: what does it fix?
<pmcgowan> asac, bug where the hud does not show up first time app is launched
<pmcgowan> I forget the second one...
<didrocks> asac: mir busted out, rebuild of unity-mir/unity8 in progress
<achiang> bfiller: hey, for some of our web apps like the current facebook app, we seem to get some rather ugly html sent down to us. is that because we're not sending a mobile user-agent in our browser?
<pmcgowan> achiang, its cause we are ;)
<pmcgowan> there is an MR to improve FB specifically and webapps guys are experimenting with overrides
<achiang> pmcgowan: ok, twitter is kinda ugly too
<pmcgowan> they all are
<pmcgowan> the web is a mess
<achiang> ok
<pmcgowan> achiang, the websites are coded to look for android or iphone etc
<pmcgowan> rather than what they should
<achiang> pmcgowan: that's some quality stuff ;)
<achiang> pmcgowan: in other news, i can't get my system settings to respond at all
<pmcgowan> achiang, ?
<cwayne_> mzanetti, hey, do you happen to know what's going on with the welcome screen (or point me to who would)?  It used to use the custom background, but it no longer does as of today
<achiang> pmcgowan: i launch system settings, but none of the controls work. i can't even get the app to scroll up/down to expose the bottom controls
<achiang> pmcgowan: i just flashed ubuntu-system yesterday
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> not seeing that, did the same
<pmcgowan> getting the update now
<achiang> pmcgowan: i was hoping to update OTA ;)
<achiang> pmcgowan: but i'll do a usb flash
<pmcgowan> seb128, hey when I select download, should it provide feedback? or did I just miss the button
<pmcgowan> seb128, ah no feedback
<michyprima> hey guys
<michyprima> trying to port ubuntu touch to my phone but I can't undestand the step abou the apq8064-tabla-snd-card.conf file
<pmcgowan> seb128, I assume thats in the works and no need to bug it
<michyprima> I don't really understand where my ucm directory should be
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, ping
<didrocks> asac: ricmm: FYI, the build for unity8 and unity-mir are waiting for some free buildds (launchpad estimates 15 minutes)
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, any idea who i should ask about the welcome screen background?
<pmcgowan> cwayne_, in terms of how its applied? Id say mterry
<michyprima> anyone would throw an hand?
<cwayne_> mterry, pingaling
<pmcgowan> michyprima, the guys that might be able to help are a bit busy today in case you dont get a reply
<michyprima> oh I see.. too bad the wiki is not that clear on that part :(
<achiang> pmcgowan: re-flashing w/usb seems to fix the system settings issue
<mzanetti> cwayne_: mterry
<cwayne_> mzanetti, thanks
<asac> didrocks: can you ask someone to bump the build score?
<asac> infinity: 13:06 < didrocks> 16:43:40> asac: ricmm: FYI, the build for unity8 and unity-mir are waiting for some free buildds (launchpad estimates 15 minutes)
<asac> not sure if it started
<asac> ... guess so
<asac> didrocks: did the build start?
<asac> cjwatson: ogra said we might have a lower build score in our daily-relesae ppa than the normal archive?
<asac> cjwatson: can we make that equal at least in case?
<cjwatson> asac: Which archive are we talking about here?
<mterry> cwayne, sorry was at lunch, what's up?
<cjwatson> ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next?
<asac> cjwatson: daily-release ppa vs. main
<asac> cjwatson: the one where we copy stuff directly to from
<cjwatson> (When I ask for which archive I normally mean the fully-qualified name)
<asac> i will get you the real name
<cwayne__> mterry, hey, so it seems that as of today, the welcome screen background is no longer using our custom background
<cjwatson> asac: If this is ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next, ogra is mistaken.
<cjwatson> >>> lp.load("~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next").relative_build_score
<cjwatson> 1500
<cwayne__> mterry, any idea how i can debug/fix?
<asac> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<asac> that one
<cjwatson> >>> lp.load("~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build").relative_build_score
<cjwatson> 1500
<mterry> cwayne, yup!  Sorry, I alerted some people I knew were using different backgrounds, but didn't know you were
<cjwatson> However, it's scored lower than the security PPA that's currently building
<cjwatson> >>> lp.load("~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa").relative_build_score
<cjwatson> 3055
<asac> cjwatson: ogra didnt say it was the case, but that i better should check with you that our score is sane
<cwayne__> mterry, this is even worse than when you didn't invite me to your birthday party :(
<cwayne__> mterry, lol, so how fix?
<mterry> cwayne, so as of recent builds, the user session background and welcome screen background can be different and are set different ways.  User session is same as always, via the GNOME gsettings key
<cjwatson> I would be inclined to say that it is sensible for an archive used for security fixes to be scored higher than a daily-release archive, TBH
<mterry> cwayne, the welcome screen background is now grabbed via AccountServices.  I can get the command line to manually set it, hold on...
<asac> cjwatson: its sane
<cwayne__> mterry, great, thanks
<asac> cjwatson: is 1500 the same score as the normal archive?
<cjwatson> asac: The normal archive is 0
<asac> e.g. main
<asac> oh
<cjwatson> But it's a little more complicated than that
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores
<cjwatson> If Chris Coulson confirms I can cancel his builds if need be, to make way; I just don't want to cancel what might be a critical security patch
<cjwatson> Anyway, the true situation is the opposite of what Oliver told you, I'm afraid
<asac> sure dont touch that
<mterry> cwayne, try this: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetBackgroundFile string:/path/to/file
<cwayne__> mterry, so how come this isn't in a gsettings key as well?
<asac> cjwatson: well, thats good news :)
<mterry> cwayne, because both the phablet and lightdm users needs access to it
<cjwatson> asac: I've also rebalanced one i386 builder to amd64 to help
<asac> nice
<mterry> cwayne, and the phone system-settings design allows for users to set welcome and shell backgrounds
<asac> cjwatson: question i had yesterday was: how did we get to the magic number of 5 i386 buildres :)
<cjwatson> It'll probably build unity8 and unity-mir in succession, but better than waiting for firefoxes
<cwayne__> mterry, isnt there supposed to be a key to make them both the same?
<asac> cjwatson: do we do systematic sizing ?
<cwayne__> or is that also an option in AccountsService
<mterry> cwayne, on the desktop, we have this same AccountsService setting, but Unity keeps it in sync with gsettings, unlike what will happen on phone
<asac> cjwatson: maybe you know?
<mterry> cwayne, system-settings can just set both to the same value then
<cjwatson> asac: It's fairly subjective, but most of the time (except when we're doing mass test rebuilds) 5 is more than adequate
<cwayne__> mterry, ah, ok
<dbarth> cjwatson: thanks for the heads up about the bug; i was indeed trying to workaround the issue
<cjwatson> asac: We could ask IS for more if you think you can get hardware budget from somewhere
<cwayne__> mterry, and this should work on the r/o image right?
<asac> cjwatson: right. so i think our "adequate" might change if we go serious about trying to keep things all good every day
<cjwatson> It's not a particularly fixed or magic number or anything
<asac> happy to chat with elmo if its a budget issue and see
<asac> right
<cjwatson> In fact it's actually 8 i386/amd64 builders that we adjust back and forward as needed
<asac> guess armhf is a problem
<mterry> cwayne, should
<cjwatson> armhf is no problem
<asac> as getting those machines sounded like a major effort
<asac> sorry
<cwayne__> mterry, thanks for the help sir
<mterry> cwayne, (it didn't at first, but we poked a hole for AS data)
<asac> growing armhf easily
<cjwatson> Since the Calxeda box we're gratuitously oversupplied with armhf builders
<asac> right. sorry. didn tsay its a problem, just not easy to grow simply through budget
<cjwatson> No, that's true, but it's the last of our architectures that's going to be an issue
<asac> :)
<asac> for now
<asac> thanks
<cjwatson> Well, everything is for now :)
<asac> will check with didrocks if we need a rescore or any more help
<asac> given that we do lunch i assume
<asac> its all okaish and i really hope the securty uploads finish not too long ahead
<cjwatson> feel free to SMS me if it's an emergency build situation out of hours and other buildd admins aren't available
<asac> cjwatson: thanks. i will remember that, but i try very hard to find ways that allows folks to have decent work hours (e.g. find organizational solutions that scale) so that is certainly a last resort :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, download where?
<asac> so far we always found one :)
<asac> (yesteday adam was around)
<cjwatson> There are a few other folks in https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-buildd-admins/+members, indeed
<pmcgowan> seb128, sorry what was the context?
<seb128> pmcgowan, "<pmcgowan> seb128, hey when I select download, should it provide feedback? or did I just miss the button"
<seb128> pmcgowan, sorry I was away, just read the scrollback and you pinged with that question
<seb128> ?
<pmcgowan> seb128, ah, in the update, I push download and it doesnt provide feedback, but it does it
<seb128> pmcgowan, hum, it should display a progress bar/counter ... I need to test, we did most of the work with the mock service, maybe the real service has a bug/behave differently
<pmcgowan> seb128, I just did an update but got no progress
<cwayne__> mterry, seems to work, now to try it in our custom tarball and see if it works there..
<seb128> pmcgowan, can you file a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug), I'm going to check that in a bit
<pmcgowan> seb128, will do
<seb128> pmcgowan, thanks
<ogra_> asac, cjwatson, i was only referring to standard PPAs, i didnt know the dailies get special treatment
<ogra_> (though i was assuming they do)
<cjwatson> ogra_: Entirely standard PPAs run on a separate build farm from the main archive, so their relative scoring doesn't matter; anything that shares a build farm with the main archive is non-standard to begin with by being devirtualised
<ogra_> ah, good to know, thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: But as far as I'm aware uploads to devirt PPAs with relative_build_score==0 are scored identically to uploads to main in the primary archive
<cjwatson> You can look at the BuildScores page above to calculate it; I believe it's up to date
<ogra_> yeah, i got that from the backlog
<cjwatson> devirt public PPAs, that is; private PPAs get a general bonus
<cjwatson> Oh, package set bonuses don't apply to PPAs, so I guess that would tend to put the primary archive slightly ahead for a lot of packages.  Anyway
<cjwatson> Maybe somebody ought to ask the TB for an ubuntu-touch packageset generated from its seed, so that we can score it up to the level of core
<ogra_> ++
 * ogra_ will write a mail 
<cjwatson> Heh, and unity8 failed to build due to being timed poorly with respect to unity-mir
 * cjwatson will retry them
<cjwatson> Let's just see if the armhf one gets past installing build-deps first ...
<cwayne__> mterry, hey, so that command you sent me is pretty hardcoded for the phablet user isn't it?  can we set it for all users? or change the default maybe?
<mterry> cwayne, you can change the id number for whatever user you want
<mterry> cwayne, but can't set a new default
<cwayne__> mterry, so i can't do it for 'all users'
<cwayne__> id have to figure out their uid?
<asac> didrocks: ricmm: did the fix land?
<mterry> cwayne__, yeah
<asac> or still build issues?
<asac> oh see colins comments up
<cjwatson> asac: see my comment just above
<asac> ignore
<didrocks> asac: i386 built, amd64 about to start
<asac> :(
<asac> :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: er, no, i386 unity8 didn't build
<cjwatson> I retried it
<cjwatson> unity-mir built everywhere
<didrocks> cjwatson: but unity8 built and published now https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4956031
<didrocks> (after your retry)
<didrocks> this is what I meant
<cjwatson> didrocks: Oh FFS.  asac said daily-build not daily-build-next.
<didrocks> ah
<cjwatson> This is why I wanted the exact archive name. :-(
<didrocks> yeah, daily-build-next to win some time
<cjwatson> So I've been scoring up the wrong things due to being told the wrong thing.
<asac> well, the archive above was the archive we looked at yesterday
<didrocks> cjwatson: as I didn't want latest Mir and crap in daily-build, I've used another path to avoid waiting for everything to be deleted
<cjwatson> Maybe we can just let everything build in sequence and you lot can go and have coffee or something :-)
<anders3408> hello, just before i ask for help, is this the corret place to get some help in ubuntu touch porting ? :)
<ogra_> *slurp*
<didrocks> cjwatson: if only … ;)
<didrocks> for powerpc
<cjwatson> Or failing that somebody can give me exact links for what you want built
<didrocks> as I don't want it to wait 4 hours to see that it will build-dep
<cjwatson> didrocks: Meh, it's beating amd64 right now
<didrocks> I will kill the job
<cjwatson> Huh?  You don't need to
<didrocks> and force the publication
<didrocks> so that proposed get it
<cjwatson> How about we not force things, that usually just makes matters worse
<cjwatson> Exactly what builds are you waiting on?  I can cancel things to make way, if need be
<cjwatson> URLs, preferably
<didrocks> cjwatson: oh ignore me, I implemented the logic in dailies
<didrocks> as powerpc never published
<didrocks> it will just ignore the arch
<didrocks> and dailies won't wait on it
<asac> didrocks: how many different routes have we? just daily-build and -next?
<didrocks> (as britney doesn't)
<cjwatson> Fine
<asac> is that artehr daily-build-1 and daily-build-2 ?
<asac> rather
<didrocks> asac: just one daily-build, I just used daily-build-next to win 20 minutes not having to clean the ppa and wait for a publisher cycle
<didrocks> I warned sil2100 in advance about it
<asac> right. so seems we maintain multiple ppas
<didrocks> just wanted to win some time
<asac> to get multiple path into the archive
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
<didrocks> asac: this ppa is used for diverging n to n+1
<didrocks> asac: let me continue making things moving (need change on the list of packages because of new dependency) and we can discuss then
 * cjwatson notes that he has a critical bug fix waiting behind all of this, so, you know, I was just going to go eat instead :)
<asac> well, i will just remember that i have not enough clue to give any help :)
<didrocks> (but I explained -next this morning in the presentation btw :p)
<didrocks> cjwatson: enjoy
<didrocks> heh
<asac> didrocks: right. but in this case you use -next for something else
<didrocks> asac: the advice is normally the right one, just that I abused the system
<didrocks> right
<asac> we surealy are not yet diverging for ubuntu+1 here
<didrocks> let me finish the test unblock
<didrocks> asac: we are for autopilot
<didrocks> I mentionned it
<didrocks> but as it's not "on" yet
<didrocks> I abused the system to win 20 minutes
<asac> right
<didrocks> 20 minutes I would prefer not loosing in discussion, but unblocking the rest ;)
<asac> and i wasted cjwatson's time because of that :(
<ogra_> didrocks, to late ?
<asac> anyway
<didrocks> ogra_: "to late"?
<didrocks> asac: ok, let me explain to you now
<didrocks> so, we have daily-build -> distro
<didrocks> when upstream want to diverge
<didrocks> and n+1 isn't opened yet
<ogra_> didrocks, to late to prevent you losing 20min in discussions, already happened :)
<asac> didrocks: its ok
<asac> didrocks: i can figure
<didrocks> ok ;)
<cjwatson> everything in ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next has been built or is currently building now
<anders3408> so i have a dmesg that prints out :  init: upstart-local-bridge main process (222) terminated with status 1 init: upstart-local-bridge main process ended, respawning   init: ureadahead main process (226) terminated with status 5 but that process says me nothing, i have not worked much with ubuntu touch, only aosp compiling
<didrocks> asac: just writing: daily-build-next -> next
<cjwatson> FYI
<didrocks> ogra_: heh ;)
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, that's perfect, the tests are starting as well
<asac> didrocks: thats clear and sane... misusing is is what makes me feel pain. we should have daily-1 daily-2 daily-3 if deleting stuff slows us down i guess
<asac> so lets add that as a point to discuss
<didrocks> asac: good comment btw
 * asac crosses fingers
<didrocks> asac: you're lying, I don't see you crossing your fingers ;)
<didrocks> (we have new build-dep on unity-mir btw)
<didrocks> dep on libunwind8hud though
<didrocks> which isn't in the archive
<didrocks> ricmm: help ^
<ricmm> uh, what?
 * didrocks dives a little bit
<thomi> asac: didrocks, we need to talk about that at some point
<ricmm> didrocks: wheres the blocking build/job?
<ricmm> 11.4 built fine in the daily-build ppa
<didrocks> build is not "installing"
<asac> thomi: at best we dont invest in -next at this point
<ricmm> oh a run dep?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, can we run a manual sync for the click stuff?
<asac> thomi: but rather write more good tests for a few more weeks
<sergiusens> cjwatson, to pull in xnox's webapps
<didrocks> ricmm: so, unity8 deps on libunity-mir1, which deps on libmirserver1 which deps on libgoogle-glog0  which deps on libunwind8
<didrocks> (it's a new dep)
<thomi> asac: so I'm landing click packages in 1.3, which will land in saucy. Almost all other big AP features will go in 1.4, which is for 'T'
<didrocks> ricmm: let me try something
<ricmm> didrocks: where did the +hud suffix come from?
<thomi> asac: any idea when/if the touch images will be based in T sources?
<asac> thomi: first week of T cycle is the goal
<didrocks> ricmm: possibly a typo somewhere, let me try
<didrocks> ricmm: will keep you posted
<thomi> asac: awesome :)
<asac> thomi: but, we rdont want to invest in features at this point
<asac> we have so many things and bugs to do
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> (so +3 ;))
<asac> thomi: i think in your case its about helping engineering teams to get more tests
<asac> if they are willing to work with you (of course)
<anders3408> not that i cant wait, but does you guys also helps people porting ubuntu touch for other phones ? or is it only for running systems that you help ?
<thomi> asac: sure, but that doesn't affect me.
<asac> thomi: you cannot help on that?
<thomi> asac: I don't understand..
<asac> thomi: so for instance, go in the phonedations room and help them sort out their phone test story
<thomi> asac: we'll talk later, I'm in a meeting now
<asac> thomi: pitti did all the ground investment
<asac> and its not used, so would be sad if we dont go the final mile
<asac> thomi: sure. talk later
<sergiusens> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/share-app--/+merge/185043
<didrocks> ricmm: asac: intel passed, we are at 50% to celebrate
<ricmm> lol
<ricmm> didrocks: so what happened with libunwind8 ?
<didrocks> \o/
<ricmm> I dont see the dep being a hard dep, and I see versions in the archive
<ricmm> so should work
<didrocks> ricmm: typo, my fault, mind broken, not enough sleep
<ricmm> understandable
<didrocks> + jet lag
<didrocks> ok, so party \o/
<didrocks> manual publication for the packaging change
<didrocks> let me review that
<didrocks> and release the "stuff"
<didrocks> (just waiting for amd64 to publish)
<didrocks> but tests pass, we live in a wonderful world…
<ogra_> oh, i just found an easy way to have working Mir without any further work !
<ricmm> ogra_: get out
<didrocks> ricmm: +         libunity-mir1,
<didrocks> are you the one adding that?
<didrocks> (if not, I'll check the Vcs)
<ricmm> didrocks: to unity8? yes
<ricmm> it links to it dynamically on runtime
<didrocks> ah, dynamic linking
<ricmm> need the rdep on it
<ricmm> black magic and fairy dust
<didrocks> urgh ;)
<didrocks> but when you add a version
<didrocks> like a new API
 * ogra_ throesw a "ln -s /system/bin/surfaceflinger /usr/bin/Mir" at ricmm 
<didrocks> you have to handle the dep yourself?
<ricmm> I assume
<didrocks> ricmm: good luck ;)
<ricmm> ;)
<didrocks> I think we should discuss about it
<didrocks> but not now
<didrocks> not today
<didrocks> ;)
<ricmm> yea not now
<ricmm> today lets be happy
<ricmm> and see a green dashboard
<didrocks> I'll be happier once amd64 will publish
<ricmm> but I agree, we can think of a better way later
<didrocks> and I push THE button
<ricmm> \o/
<ogra_> sergiusens, "echo -n rndis,adb > /data/property/persist.sys.usb.config"
<jdstrand> diwic: hi! I commented on bug #1211380. please followup with tyhicks if you have any questions
<ubot5> bug 1211380 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Saucy) "pulseaudio socket needs confined app restrictions" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211380
<ricmm> didrocks: all seems to be published in the ppa, no?
<didrocks> ricmm: it's built
<didrocks> not everything is published yet
<didrocks> (not amd64 for unity8)
<ricmm> right
<didrocks> ricmm: you can stare as well: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-2.1build/257/console :)
<ricmm> perfect, once it publishes you hit the magic button
<ricmm> and it goes to archive? ;)
<cwayne__> so when will it be in a daily-proposed image?
<didrocks> ricmm: right, I've already pre-looked at the diff
<didrocks> and decided I don't hate you so much for the libunity-mir1 direct dep :p
<asac> mterry: hey
<asac> mterry: this screen unlock script
<ricmm> didrocks: \o/
<asac> mterry: you think you can do it?
<didrocks> last time I asked, it was a sed in a QML file
<mterry> asac, so in a couple weeks, we'll be using lightdm to manage the unlock screen, will you still need it then?  Or is this a short term thing?
<asac> mterry: we need it tomorow
<asac> its soo screwy here
<asac> mterry: this discussion really goes on for month
<asac> i know you havent been involved
<asac> but everybody agrees that if you deliver that part
<asac> the rest will come in a day or two
<didrocks> ricmm: published!
<asac> mterry: thing is i spend probably 10 hours talking to people per week
<asac> that say that stuff isnt reproduci ble
<asac> and the unlock screen is the biggest piece because we have tests that need screen unlocked and others that dont
<didrocks> asac: ricmm: pressing THE button
<asac> didrocks: !!!nice!!!
<asac> mterry: so we want to write a fail-safe script that always does exactly the thing that our automation does so we dont need to argue
<ricmm> didrocks: \o/
<mterry> asac, OK...  So you need a script that when run in a session will unlock the greeter, if locked.
<asac> all the time with everyone about how they cant reproduce something
<asac> mterry: its supposed to be run from autopilot
<asac> not sure if thats best in session or root or phablet user without session
<asac> mterry: guess you know ?
<mterry> asac, OK.  (why can't autopilot just drive the mouse and pull it aside?)
<asac> i believe the autopilot stuff is run in a session
<asac> mterry: dont ask that please
<mterry> heh
<asac> was discussed hundreds of times
<asac> mterry: you are the only one who can safe us now :)
 * mterry is confused, but will look into it
<didrocks> done, copy to -proposed will be active in 2 minutes. Then, it will be too late, the crack will be in *forever*
<mterry> asac, probably will require a change to unity8 to allow being driven like that
<mterry> asac, this won't work once we switch to a real lightdm greeter...  you'd be OK with that?
<asac> mterry: we want to keep the same feature with lightdm
<asac> e.g. keep the same command
<asac> and change so it does the right thing
<mterry> uhh
<mterry> hm
<asac> big problem?
<mterry> asac, with lightdm as the greeter, do you envision the session actually getting locked?
<mterry> (during autopilot)
<doanac> ogra_: can you take a look at my update to https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/adb-errors/+merge/182515
<asac> mterry: you mean as part of a test "test if locking works"?
<asac> mterry: or what does "locking" mean? setting password?
<ogra_> doanac, note that we now ship ssh by default and i'm about to also add some stuff to make usb networking work (might take until end of the week until thats 100% there though)
<ricmm> didrocks: DONE
<ricmm> still not see it in proposed
<ricmm> is it in an image yet?
<ricmm> ;)
<mterry> asac, locking here is switching from the session to the lightdm greeter
<mterry> asac, which means switching X/Mir session, switching from one user to the other
<mterry> asac, how does that work in an autopilot context?
<cwayne> mterry, btw, after changing the welcome screen bg,, the old one is still shown briefly on startup
<cwayne> just fyi
<mterry> cwayne, curious, I'll look at it
<mterry> cwayne, 'old' being the default one?
<cwayne> mterry, yep
<doanac> ogra_: does that mean we can drop that RNDIS patch i never finished for phablet-tools?
<ogra_> doanac, well, i will kind of re-ab-use it :)
<doanac> excellent :)
<brion> Hey all -- are the Ubuntu mobile/touch templates for Ubuntu SDK separate from the main Ubuntu SDK PPA now?
<brion> I've only got 'other Projects', 'Non-Qt Project', and 'Import Project' in the new-projects dialog
<brion> whereas the tutorial says to look under 'Ubuntu' for 'Simple Touch UI' http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/currency-converter-phone-app/
<pmcgowan> brion, no you should see those templates
<brion> hmm
<pmcgowan> brion, did you just upgrade or reinstall?
<brion> pmcgowan: fresh install. ubuntu 13.04 64-bit, upgraded packages then installed the phablet-tools and ubuntu-sdk PPAs
<pmcgowan> brion, what does apt-cache policy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu say?
<mterry> asac, I might have disconnected and missed your reply about greeter+autologin
<brion> pmcgowan: https://gist.github.com/brion/6528236
<didrocks> asac: ogra_: FYI, it seems there is an issue with the binary copy to distro, nothing is appearing in -proposed
<didrocks> pinged colin if he's around, last time, he was the only one to be able to give logs
<didrocks> (it only happened once in a 10 months, of course, it needs to happen again)
<didrocks> now
<pmcgowan> brion, all looks right, what is in options>build&run>qtversions
<pmcgowan> brion, its probably one of the qt4/qt5 coexistence issues
<pmcgowan> thought we fixed this
<brion> pmcgowan: just "Auto-detected" and "Manual" ...
<pmcgowan> and there is a path in manual or no?
<brion> pmcgowan: nothing happens when i click on "Manual"
<brion> i don't see any paths
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> ok so add one
<brion> "Select a qmake executable" uhhhh
<pmcgowan> /usr/bin/qmake
<asac> didrocks: check with infinity
<asac> he is sitting right next to you?
<asac>  :)
<asac> infinity: seems we have problesm with stuff not appearing in -proposed
<brion> "Qmake Not Executable" "The quake executable /usr/bin/qmake could not be added:" [OK]
<asac> 5:07 < asac> mterry: i see what you mean. i dont think it matters for our case though...
<asac> 15:07 < asac> we basically want currently a provisioning solution
<asac> 15:07 < asac> that ensure that we can bring the device  in the initial state we want for running tests
<asac> 15:07 < asac> if we want to test lock and unlock after that
<asac> 15:08 < asac> that would be part of a specific test ... so ther you can use autopilot swipe, type etc. to unlock the screen again
<asac> 15:08 < asac> what people dont want is to use autopilot logic to prep the device
<asac> 15:08 < asac> (AFAIUI)
<asac> 15:08 < asac> didrocks: in the archive?
<asac> 15:09 < asac> lets kick an image then and land the indicators
<brion> quake is a symlink to qtchooser, which is marked executable
<asac> 15:09 < asac> or any problems came up?
<brion> *qmake
<asac> mterry: ^^
<brion> hmm. pmcgowan https://gist.github.com/brion/6528352 <- this happens if i try to run qmake from CLI
<mterry> asac, OK.  So we're talking a one-time unlock before running tests
<pmcgowan> brion, hmm
<asac> mterry: exactly... prepping the device
<asac> mterry: after boot
<pmcgowan> brion, ha
<mterry> asac, is manually configuring the device to enable lightdm autologin in scope?   That would be easiest solution once we actually switch to lightdm greeter.  (long term, we'll still need a short term thing)
<pmcgowan> we are missing something now
<asac> mterry: it explicitley hsouldnt give me info whether unlocking really works (e.g. its not testing the lock screen)
<brion> wheee :)
<asac> mterry: not thats not possible
<mterry> asac, like, if you drop a file in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d and reboot?
<mterry> ok
<asac> mterry: we had the same with this intro thing :)
<pmcgowan> brion, but what, you installed using  ubuntu-sdk ?
<didrocks> asac: already tried to check with infinity
<brion> pmcgowan: yep… followed directions on http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ for adding the PPA
<didrocks> asac: he doesn't know where those logs are
<didrocks> asac: I just tried a second copy
<didrocks> no chance
<didrocks> I'm trying locally now
<didrocks> with my creds
<pmcgowan> mhall119, have you seen this issue recently that brion is having?
<asac> infinity: is colin the only one who can help us?
<asac> e.g. who knows this?
<pmcgowan> brion, try install qt5-default
<brion> hmmm
<infinity> asac: I need some context on that question.
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<brion> pmcgowan: to be certain, I did a general 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' and now i'm getting some output from qmake
<infinity> asac: Oh, didier's missing copies?
<brion> wtf….
<brion> something must have gone awry in the install o_O
<asac> infinity: didrocks cannot figure why his stuff doesnt show up in proposed
<pmcgowan> uhoh
<asac> infinity: unity8 i guess
<brion> ok and it says qt5-default is installed… lemme try poking the qt versions again
<pmcgowan> brion, maybe restart qtc and see
<asac> 15:09 < didrocks> 19:07:24> asac: ogra_: FYI, it seems there is an issue with the binary copy to distro, nothing is appearing in -proposed
<asac> infinity: ^^
<brion> \o/ yay
<infinity> asac: Right, I'm sitting next to him.
<brion> pmcgowan: ok after adding the qt 5.0.2 system version (just specifying /usr/bin/qmake) now i see the ubuntu project templates
<brion> that was damn odd :)
<cwayne> aquarius, hi, didnt you make an html5 app at some point for canonical 2fa?
<brion> pmcgowan: thanks for the help! will try later and see if i can repro it on another fresh install...
<pmcgowan> brion, indeed, sorry, will follow up on it
<aquarius> cwayne, I did
<aquarius> cwayne, kryogenix.org/canonicalauth
<cwayne> aquarius, awesome, thanks!
<asac> didrocks: can you already put the indicators in the other ppa?
<asac> didrocks: i feel its super delay and its getting super late for seb128's vacation
<didrocks> asac: one sec, I'm handling and trying everything I can to publish first
<didrocks> asac: the indicators should be run automatically by dailies
<asac> didrocks: right. but we might need to wipe and rebuild (which could start while we fight this other thing)
<asac> didrocks: just an idea
<asac> whatever works best
<asac> guess its better to stay focussed at this time :)
<brion> at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install "To install and get updates, run the following command: phablet-flash (cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community) -b" -- it seems to want me to choose one, not copy that whole command...
<ogra_> fixit !
<brion> i assume i want cdimage-touch ?
<cwayne> mzanetti, ping
<ogra_> brion, depends what youo want to do
<brion> I want…. to test Ubuntu touch? :)
<ogra_> brion, then use ubuntu-system and you will be able to do OTA updating
<mterry> asac, does this need to work even if the user has a password set?
<brion> aha
<ogra_> if you want to hack around in the image use cdimage-touch, thats readwrite
<brion> lemme see if i can edit that wiki page
<ogra_> (while ubuntu-system is RO)
<ogra_> brion, yeah, would be nice to add a few sentences too explain the different options
<brion> i just want to try installing qml apps …
<brion> shouldn't need to mess with the base system
<brion> hmm ubuntu one won't log me in.. that's the same system as launchpad right?
<pmcgowan> brion, you can run the apps on your desktop system
<pmcgowan> if you just want to see qml apps
<ogra_> brion, right, it uses launchpad auth
<brion> pmcgowan: my desktop system doesn't have a touchscreen, i'd kinda like to see how they run 'for real'
<pmcgowan> sure
<stgraber> cwayne: pong
<brion> there we go, logged in :D
<cwayne> stgraber, hi, can we get a tarball signed please? :)
<cwayne> stgraber, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/feifei-image/ <-- that one now
<stgraber> cwayne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093942/
<cwayne> stgraber, thanks!
<ogra_> asac, cjwatson said to SMS him in urgent cases ... i guess this is one
<sergiusens> ogra_, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<ogra_> yeah
<brion> bah… Moin syntax isn't what I'm used to. :D lemme fix those bullet points
<ogra_> bfiller, any objections to me uploading demo-assets to the archive and at the same time disabling all binaries we dont use atm (everything but video and music)
<brion> ok, added a couple notes on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<cwayne> bfiller, hey, who would i ask about maliit questions?
<ogra_> thanks
<bfiller> ogra_: why disable them? they won't be installed by default and will be there if designers or someone want to install
<bfiller> cwayne: tmoenicke or me
<ogra_> bfiller, ok, fine, i have no clue whats in them, i always  only used the video and music lens
<ogra_> if the content is fine for the archive i'll happily upload as is
<cwayne> bfiller, so we're trying to do a chinese localized image, but maliit isn't fitting on the screen (the keys are too big).  any idea on how to fix it?
<bfiller> ogra_: I think the plan was to ultimately  drop this package completely (which I still favor). But if we're going to upload I'd do it as is
<bfiller> cwayne: that worked at one point
<bfiller> for last chinese demo
<ogra_> bfiller, well, we stil want to be able to test video playback
<ogra_> and the UI looks really empty without them
<ogra_> let me ask asac
<ogra_> i can indeed just rip them out
<cwayne> bfiller, hm, but quite a bit's changed since then i think
<bfiller> ogra_: yeah, regarding if the content is suitable for the archive - I don't know if I can answer that. I *think* it is but..
<jdstrand> larsu: hi! I'm affected by bug #1215644
<ubot5> bug 1215644 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messaging menu does not change icon when a new message appears" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215644
<asac> ogra_: what?
<jdstrand> larsu: that bug says it is fixed in 13.10.1+13.10.20130830.2-0ubuntu1, but I have 13.10.1+13.10.20130903-0ubuntu1 installed
<jdstrand> larsu: there is a comment about unity8 needing to also be fixed. should it have its own task?
<bfiller> cwayne: yes quite a bit has changed and probably it's broken now
<bfiller> cwayne: we've just redone how we are doing layouts and that will affect chinese and other langs. Is slated for this month to fix the language support
<ogra_> asac, i want to be done with the remaining PPA stuff by end of the week (or today)
<ogra_> asac, which measn either uploading the demo stuff to the archive or to rip it out
<bfiller> ogra_, asac : reforwarding the email thread we had on this subject..
<jdstrand> larsu: I'm adding the unity8 task. please adjust as necessary
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I don't use qmake much, so no I haven't seen it
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: hey, if you haven't seen it yet, can you have someone look at bug #1223586
<ubot5> bug 1223586 in libhybris (Ubuntu Saucy) "security team audit of libhybris" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223586
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, ack
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: whoever looks at it can talk to sarnold (he conducted the review)
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: thanks! :)
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, ^^^^^^
<rsalveti> jdstrand: ChickenCutlass: yup, saw that yesterday, thanks
<rsalveti> will take a better look later this week
<jdstrand> cool
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, looks like most of these are just legacy stuff left around and never cleaned up
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, after the hacking to just get it to work
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: right, but there are some comments in there regarding the original linker as well
<rsalveti> but will reply it in details later
<ChickenCutlass> right
<asac> ogra_: problem is solved ... so no sms
<asac> :)
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> bfiller, so the final decision is to rip all demos out of the imagfe but keep it available in the (disabled) PPA
<bfiller> ogra_: works for me :)
<prp-e> Hi guys. Is the ubuntu touch installable on ARM boards?! like cubieboard?!
<timse> hi is there a updater or auto updater already installed on ubuntu phone?
<timse> im using a nexus 4
<pmcgowan> timse, yes, the ubuntu-system image has auto updates
<pmcgowan> prp-e, not that I know of, folks mainly porting to android devices
<wellsb> beuno: Since a fix seems to have been committed for the icon_url issue in the click store, is there any action I need to take to get things on course?  Should I re-upload icon64, or will the server rectify things automatically?
<timse> is there a gui for the updater?
<prp-e> Ok. I work on another mobile linux distro.
<pmcgowan> timse, yes its in the settings panel - update, the gui is still in development but it works
<timse> thx
<timse> im on an daily build will be the update process the same like on ubuntu desktop - i will get dailys as long as the stable versionis not finished and the stable version will be updated then?
<timse> please answer thats my last question ;)
<pmcgowan> timse, its till in development, so you will get updates each time an image passes all required tests
<timse> yes i know
<pmcgowan> timse, I would need to check the default once 13.10 releases
<timse> but will be the stable when its released be flasht if im on daily buidls?
<pmcgowan> timse, whether you need to then opt in again for dailies or opt out
<pmcgowan> yes
<timse> thx
<grantbow> After dismissing it, how can I relaunch the intro tour?
<wellsb> beuno, JamesTait: I guess when click package index is updated to reference icon_urls.64 instead of icon_url, there won't be a problem.  I'll just wait for this fix
<larsu> jdstrand: thanks. It's blocked on a merge to unity, which is blocked by a qmenumodel release, which is blocked for reasons that are beyond me :)
<jdstrand> larsu: ack
<grantbow> Quick question: how can I relaunch the intro tour after dismissing it? This is a great demo for the SF Ubuntu Hour.
<plars> grantbow: I think 'dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:true' should work
<grantbow> plars: thanks! testing now
<JamesTait> wellsb, I think when the fix gets rolled out to production we'll probably re-index, so if your app already has an icon_64 it should Just Work.
<wellsb> JamesTait: Excellent.  Thanks
<robert_ancell> mterry, btw that VT patch seems to be all kinds of wrong, but I assume it's blocking the phone stuff so we can sort it out properly in the future :)
<grantbow> plars: I put it in a script named demo and it returned "method return sender=:1.28 -> dest=:1.49 reply_serial=2"
<grantbow> plars: but it didn't launch the intro tour
<plars> grantbow: yep, now you can either reboot the device, or you should be able to just do somethin like 'sudo -iu phablet /sbin/restart unity8'
<grantbow> ah
<ogra_> shouldnt need /sbin :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, sorry!  :-/
<mterry> robert_ancell, I left it overnight for ya, but wanted to squeeze it in today
<mterry> robert_ancell, talk to me about how wrong it is
<anders3408> hey .. Does ubuntu touch uses /cache partition ? as somehow that partitions it not being added to /etc/fstab
<ogra_> anders3408, only for image upgrades
<ogra_> (via recovery mode)
<anders3408> so on bootup it shouldnt be needed ?
<ogra_> nope
<anders3408> ogra_:  would you mind to look at my dmesg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094290/ as i cant figurer out why some processes is being terminated
<anders3408> like ureadahead and upstart-local-bridge and lxc-android-config and lxc-android-boot
<grantbow> plars: that worked, thank you very much!
<plars> grantbow: np :)
<robert_ancell> mterry, the main bit is we're solving an issue in logind in the DM - we're inferring that VTs are not available by vt_get_active() failing and then picking the magic number 1
<mterry> robert_ancell, well, it's not so much a magic number as just the default, eh?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I guess we need to make logind handle there not being VTs, which fits with the plans for it afaik
<mterry> robert_ancell, because on the machine, /sys claims we're at VT 1
<robert_ancell> mterry, did you confirm that VT support is disabled in the kernel?
<Mark_____> hi
<mterry> robert_ancell, I don't know what the story is with VTs in touch
<Mark_____> hi guys im a noob here and i have some questions anyone care to help?
<robert_ancell> mterry, anyway, I don't think there'll be any likely side-effects. Just need to remove it / change it once all this works properly
<mterry> robert_ancell, I grant it's a bit of a hack.  But it seemed harmless (fallback for a fallback) and not a *crazy* thing to do
<mterry> robert_ancell, sure
<Mark_____> my problm is I have installed Ubuntu touch for the nexus4 and wanted to go back to android
<robert_ancell> mterry, btw, where's the 1.7.15 commit?
<plars> ogra_: do you know if this build we just got is likely to have a fix for the problems we saw this morning?
<ogra_> anders3408, hmm, upstart usually writes logsinto /var/log/upstart for the jobs, take a look in there
<anders3408> ogra_:  i dont have var/log at all , meaning log isnt found, but var is ofc :)
<Mark_____> i am using a windows7 pc, i have the factory image of google, my pc recognized my device as nexus 4 but when i type adb reboot-bootloader its not working
<ogra_> plars, can you quickl recap what that was ?
<genii> Mark_____: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<mterry> robert_ancell, did I not push that?
<Mark_____> yup i did see that
<robert_ancell> mterry, It seems not
<plars> ogra_: lots of test failures, seemingly due to the toolbar menu being missing
<anders3408> ogra_:  damn :) didnt look at var/log for the latest build :)
<Mark_____> @genii i did see that but i cant seem to enter bootloader on my device
<anders3408> now its there
<ogra_> plars, i think the new unity8 was supposed to fix that ... iirc ricmm should know
<mterry> robert_ancell, pushed.  I also cleaned up a few small oddities in the tree that were different from the tarball we shipped
<mterry> debuild was giving me warnings about them
<plars> ogra_, ricmm: looks like no I guess, no new unity8 in this build and early indications are that the same failures are there
<robert_ancell> mterry, do you want to send the announcement to the lightdm list?
<mterry> robert_ancell, sure.  You need like a README.release or something
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, I was impressed you inferred everything else :)
<Mark_____> :(
<mterry> robert_ancell, sorry for going sorta behind your back on this one
<genii> Mark_____: Is it seeing the device when you do: adb devices
<mterry> robert_ancell, what is the mailing list?
<ogra_> plars, seems its still in proposed
<robert_ancell> mterry, lightdm@lists.freedesktop.org
<mterry> robert_ancell, you might have to approve the message
<robert_ancell> mterry, "I approve of this message"
<mterry> :)
<robert_ancell> mterry, just copy the ones I send - it's basically just the NEWS file
<robert_ancell> mterry, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/lightdm/2013-September/000444.html
<mterry> robert_ancell, yup, just sent
<grantbow> plars: would it be ok if I blog the tour restart solution to planet.ubuntu.com and attribute your help in this channel?
<grantbow> oops, ping timeout
<anders3408> hmmm ogra_ so syslog says something usefull : ubuntu-phablet powerd[1159]: Could not determine device, running without config
<anders3408>  
<anders3408> does that make sense ogra_
<anders3408> have added devicename.conf and rules to data partition*
<ogra_> well, i think powerd uses the android bits (getprop) to determine the device name
<ogra_> which only works if your container is fully working
<anders3408> just reflashing atm then ill take a look at those /var/log/
<ogra_> (the lxc-android-* upstart jobs start the container.... /var/log/upstart/ might have some info ... or /var/log/lxc)
<anders3408> if it dont makes sense to me, will you be able to see anything from a syslog ? or
 * ogra_ has to leave soon 
<anders3408> ill look :)
<anders3408> hmmm , no /var/log just after first flash... should it take some time before that part is made ?
<ogra_> no, should be there by default
<anders3408> hmmm.. seemse like twrp does not do its job correct all times
<anders3408> just first time i flashed the same files, fstab was correct, now i just wiped all from twrp and reflashed, and fstab is empty ogra_
<ogra_> fstab is generated on first boot by the lxc-android-boot.conf job
<anders3408> ahhh okay :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, awaits approval
<anders3408> ogra_: if you still are on : lxc_conf - No such file or directory - stat(/proc/404/root/dev/lxc/tty2)
<anders3408> ahhh :DCould not open device config /usr/share/powerd/device_configs/config-find5.xml: No such file or directory
<didrocks> ogra_: here?
<infinity> didrocks: I'll punt a build in ~3m when this publisher run is done.  Looks like everything should be in.
<ogra_> didrocks, on my way out (shuttle bus comes in 5)
<didrocks> infinity: ah, excellent, indeed, it's published in launchpad, we just need the publisher run to finish
<didrocks> thanks!
<ogra_> anders3408, yeah, obviously your container didnt start
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, so infinity it triggering the build, we can SHIP IT! ;)
<anders3408> ogra_:  Could not open device config /usr/share/powerd/device_configs/config-find5.xml: No such file or directory :)
<didrocks> is*
<didrocks> infinity: see you in a minute
<ogra_> anders3408, sorry, i fear we have to continue tomorrow
<ogra_> (we have to leave the office here)
<anders3408> ogra_:  nvm :) now i got started :) and finally can get some good logs
<ogra_> :)
<anders3408> then i can see what i can find from there :)
<ogra_> yeah
<anders3408> oppo find  5 is very much like mako
 * ogra_ waves 
<mterry> Mirv, re: tests in some of the qt module packages, can't we run them in xvfb?
<mterry> robru, ^
<robru> mterry, mirv is unlikely to be around for at least 8 more hours I think... I'm emailing him.
<mterry> oh ok
<crocket> Can I install ubuntu on iPad 3?
<anders3408> crocket: nope
<crocket> Can I install ubuntu on android tablets?
<anders3408> it depends on which tablet
<anders3408> but some has it
<wilee-nilee> crocket, There is a saucy download, however this is in development.
<anders3408> crocket:  here is a general list : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/
<crocket> anders3408: When will I see the first ubuntu phones and tablets?
<anders3408> wilee-nilee:  you not saying that there is being worked on a ubuntu touch for ipad 3 :O
<anders3408> wilee-nilee:  is it possible that you can take a log at a syslog for me ?  or any of your other maby ?
<anders3408> im trying to port ubuntu touch to a new device much like mako
<anders3408> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094672/
<anders3408> mterry or robru ?
<wilee-nilee> anders3408, Ipad I have no idea I doubt it, I have none installed as of now. saucy and the pad version are both in development though
<anders3408> ahh that sounds more likely
<anders3408> wilee-nilee: if you have time, it would be nice if you would look at my log from above paste link
<wilee-nilee> anders3408, I'm not really a log reader, so not your best help is all. ;)
<anders3408> uhm okay, but if i have that debug line in the kernel cmd line, will that break bootup  ?
<cjwatson> asac: sorry, I was putting the kids to bed and fell asleep in the process.  Did this copy thing I see in scrollback get sorted?
<cjwatson> asac: also, re future expansion of armhf, it occurred to me later that the answer is easy: we'll be adding arm64 builders soon enough, and those should be able to build armhf too
<robru> anders3408, hi, what's up?
<anders3408> hi robru , i am trying to port ubuntu touch to a new device , but it gives me some issues. so far i still have no screen. syslog looks fine in the start but then it its giving me trouble, perhaps you could take a look at it ?
<robru> anders3408, nope, i don't know the first thing about that stuff. i only ever used it on a nexus 7, phablet-flash does all the work for me. wouldn't even know where to begin. sorry
<anders3408> ew :(
<iBotPeaches> is that the oppo find5?
<anders3408> iBotPeaches:  yep
<iBotPeaches> I could never get my display to show, only adb working
<anders3408> what did your syslog ends up with ?
<iBotPeaches> plugging it in now, its been a few days. gonna grab new logs
<cjwatson> asac: looks like it got sorted.  I posted the relevant log entry over in #ubuntu-release
<niemeyer> Would anybody know what's the status of qt 5.1 re. Ubuntu 13.10?
<niemeyer> I know about the PPA, but I have no idea if that's likely to make into 13.10 itself or if it's not going to make it
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-12
<cjwatson> Bug 1219695 - the FFe's approved but I believe it was waiting for there to be a testing slot.
<ubot5> bug 1219695 in qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.1.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219695
<cjwatson> I'm only a bystander though.
<anders3408> cjwatson: bringup ubuntu to another device issues, when booting, perhaps that something you know ? at least here is a syslog from boot : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094812/
<anders3408> no screen
<mocknock> Is there an irc channel for Q/A for ubuntu touch? sorry but i have a general question...
<mocknock> Ok so i have a question regarding the core system and where it stands when it comes to utilizing the General Processing of GPU? Is OpenCL being used in the Ubuntu Touch code or will the option be provided in SDK? Nexus 10, Galaxy S4 and Note 3 DOES support OpenCL and as it stands, there are more devices to come that are/will use it.
<cjwatson> anders3408: no idea
<cjwatson> anders3408: me talking here about release process stuff really doesn't indicate I know about device bringup details
<mocknock> Also, one of the issues with modern apps is support for multi-core hardware, will this be looked at?
<niemeyer> cjwatson: Neat, will follow that, thanks
<anders3408> didnt read all you wrote cjwatson :) thats why i asked :)
<anders3408> iBotPeaches: any luck getting a syslog ?
<anders3408> :)
<iBotPeaches> anders3408: its dead, waiting for it to come back to life. its still plugged into laptop
<anders3408> iBotPeaches:  define dead ? :)
<anders3408> not more power or +
<anders3408> ?
<iBotPeaches> no power, I let it die whenever I last worked on it
<anders3408> ahh :)
<anders3408> iBotPeaches:  did you add some find5.conf and rules ?
<anders3408> .rules
<iBotPeaches> anders3408: I did nothing besides getting to build, so nope
<michyprima> anyone could help me? I still need to understand this : "Second, look at apq8064-tabla-snd-card.conf. Rename and copy into your own UCM directory. If you're making a tablet image (that can't make voice calls), you can remove the VoiceCall part (and the corresponding file)."
<michyprima> I can't find this file in my tree
<michyprima> and I didn't get where to put it anyway
<jono> Saviq, hey
<jono> are you familiar with a bug where I got locked on the home screen and can't slide to the other scopes?
<Anonynimity> hey, I have a question
<anders3408> iBotPeaches: so far this is my syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094812/
<anders3408> i need to go to sleep now
<Anonynimity> how do I port ubuntu touch to a At&t fusion 2 (the easy way)?
<anders3408> Anonynimity: there is no such thing as the easy way :)
<iBotPeaches> anders3408: kk, i started working on some work. we'll talk tommorrow
<anders3408|afk> sure iBotPeaches :)
<Anonynimity> well, could you help me with this anders3408?
<Anonynimity> please?
<iBotPeaches> Anonynimity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Anonynimity> I've read that a million times.
<iBotPeaches> then why the hell are you asking how to port
<Anonynimity> and it confuses me in some parts
<iBotPeaches> that document explains it all, even how to debug your broken builds
<Anonynimity> 1) where is the /roomservice.xml file?
<iBotPeaches> 1) .repo folder
<iBotPeaches> well .repo/local_manifests if we are being exact
<Anonynimity> ok.
<Anonynimity> what's the mako target?
<Anonynimity> brunch doesn't exist on saucy salamander
<iBotPeaches> huh
<Anonynimity> nor does breakfast
<iBotPeaches> you don't really know how to source build do you
<Anonynimity> not really, no.
<iBotPeaches> those are parts of the CyanogenMod build procedure
<Anonynimity> that's why I'm so confused.
<iBotPeaches> brunch/breakfast wont be in saucy
<Anonynimity> right.... I know this...
<grantbow> Anonynimity: there's a link in /topic that gives the code name of Mako as one of the reference hardware devices
<Anonynimity> Ok,
<grantbow> The Nexus Status link
<iBotPeaches> Anonynimity: does your device have cm
<Anonynimity> yes
<iBotPeaches> whats its codename
<Anonynimity> my device's code name or the CM I'm running?
<iBotPeaches> device
<Anonynimity> idk... it's a huawei fusion 2, or an att fusion 2, or a huawei  u8665
<iBotPeaches> Anonynimity: I don't remember CM ever taking a Huawei device official
<iBotPeaches> Are you sure you have OFFICIAL cm
<Anonynimity> pretty sure
<iBotPeaches> well I don't see it in the github, so you'll have to make a device tree (or find one)
<iBotPeaches> and then manually add it to roomservice, since brunch won't find your device
<Anonynimity> how do I make a device tree in github?
<iBotPeaches> Your on your own mate. You have a lot to learn
<Anonynimity> so do I create a repo or fork a repo?
<mhall119> bzoltan: awake this early?
<TheMuso> What is the current recommended way to unlock the SIM pin on a nex su4? Command-line is ok if required.
<TheMuso> nvm worked it out.
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I am active now :) 4:21 am is a bit early even for me
<Anonynimity> in theory wouldn't the ubuntu image automatically resize the screen based on the phone?
<Anonynimity> *Phone's screen size?
<AskUbuntu> How can I get run Ubuntu Desktop on my Galaxy Nexus? | http://askubuntu.com/q/344488
<seokjae> Hi all
<seokjae> Is there anyone who know ALSA configureation for Nexus4?
<seokjae> I want to make aplay working
<dholbach> good morning
<WebbyIT> Hi all, I'm installing Ubuntu Touch on Nexus4 for the first time. To developement of core apps, which is the best image?
<WebbyIT> cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system
<vinaykrsharma> Hello, I've installed Qt Ubuntu SDK as described here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/#step-get-toolkit, but when I'm trying to create a new project for Ubuntu -> Simple Touch UI then I'm unable to find that type.
<vinaykrsharma> What to do? am I forgot to install something!
<vinaykrsharma> Help me please
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Video Games Day! :-D
<xnox> cjwatson: in theory how would the click/chroot support look like? use-or-create chroot, enter it, exports dpkg-architecture -aarmhf, and auto-invokes a passed command, e.g. cmake & make?
<cjwatson> I haven't actually started on it yet but something like that.  I expect a fairly thin wrapper around mk-sbuild and schroot.
<cjwatson> "click chroot create", "click chroot run", with some params
<cjwatson> Or something like that
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. bind-mounting / transferring source code would be nice, in a sensible way. Since cmake by-default prefers separate per-arch build-directory, the original source-code can even remain read-only.
<cjwatson> xnox: Well, if it's wrapping schroot, then schroot has sensible bind-mounting by default
<cjwatson> Among the reasons I'd rather wrap that than write something new ...
<xnox> ok cool.
<Laney> mardy: hey, quick Qt/u-s-s question. Do you know if/how I can access a context property set in main() from within PluginManager? QQMlEngine::contextForObject(this)->contextProperty(foo) segfaults ...
<WebbyIT> How can I debug a app on phone?
<dholbach> Saviq, are we ready to go?
<mutantkeyboard> @WebbyIT connect via adb
<WebbyIT> mutantkeyboard, ok, and after that? I know how run app on phone, but I need something like qmlprofile to understand why crash
<WebbyIT> mutantkeyboard, I cannot reproduce crash on pc
<mardy> Laney: sorry, was at lunch
<mutantkeyboard> aha, try ssh to a device
<mutantkeyboard> and then run qmlscene yourapp and see the result
<mutantkeyboard> it should be pretty straightforward
<mardy> Laney: it should work, but where do you have that code?
<Laney> mardy: PluginManagerPrivate::reload()
<mardy> Laney: if it's in the constructor, it might be too early
<mutantkeyboard> let me see if I can find you a link with an explanation
<mardy> Laney: dunno, but it might be too early (it's called from classBegin())
<Laney> mardy: hmm, what do you suggest?
<Laney> I'm trying to get the value of an env variable to this code
<Laney> also to qml; context properties seemed right
<mutantkeyboard> @WebbyIT https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_a_ubuntu_touch_application
<mutantkeyboard> there are links explaining everything
<mardy> Laney: wait, in your line before, do you literally have "this", or "q"?
<Laney> tried both
<WebbyIT> mutantkeyboard, thanks very much :)
<mutantkeyboard> no problem
<mardy> Laney: try with "q", and see if moving the call to relead to componentComplete() helps
<Laney> well, plugin and q; this isn't type correct
<Laney> hmm OK
<Laney> nah, still crashes
<mardy> Laney: is QQMlEngine::contextForObject(q) null?
<Laney> mardy: no it's not, but it still crashes whenever you try to use contextProperty()
<mardy> Laney: without your changes, does accessing the property from QML work?
<Laney> it's in QML fine
<Laney> I tried passing it back as a Q_PROPERTY of PluginManager but that comes in too late of course
<mardy> Laney: probably the object isn't fully initialized when you call contextProperty(); can you call it later?
<Laney> mardy: Not sure. Let me push what I have (including a workaround of grabbing the environment directly there) and see if you have any idae
<Laney> s
<Laney> mardy: Grab lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/dynamic-hiding
<Laney> See the commented out qDebug() line in plugin-manager.cpp; that makes it crash in the testsuite
<Laney> but if you can think of somewhere else I can do this then that's fine
<OrokuSaki> Anyone having problems playing mp3's??? I added accept4 to my kernel, and I can play an mp3 with mplayer and pulse just fine in terminal
<OrokuSaki> but in the music-app or watching a video.. I get a pulse mutex error
<OrokuSaki> no mutex error playing the same mp3 in terminal with pulse started.. plays all the way
<OrokuSaki> codec issue?
<OrokuSaki> mplayer does not use gstreamer
<OrokuSaki> updating =)
<popey> OrokuSaki: the music app works here..
<OrokuSaki> thanks popey!
<OrokuSaki> Sort of =)
<popey> heh
<OrokuSaki> Anyone notice the small .zip filesize of the latest image built?
<OrokuSaki> 288mb?
<test_> hi to all
<test_> any one is reading ?
<popey> test_: of course
<mardy> Laney: works fine here :-)
<mardy> Laney: the only thing that doesn't work is the unit test, bug just because the PluginManager is instantiated directly (not by the QML engine)
<mardy> s/bug/but/
<Laney> O RLY
 * Laney builds with nocheck
<mardy> Laney: yep :-) and QQMlEngine::contextForObject(q) returns NULL in that case, so you can detect whether you are running inside the tests or not
<Laney> mardy: huh, true
<Laney> I did try with nocheck before but it must have been something else
<Laney> mardy: thanks ;-)
<Laney> Also, I might have another question for you shortly :P
<mardy> Laney: however, I'd suggest a change: move the reload() to componentComplete(), add a showAll Q_PROPERTY to PluginManager and set it from QML
<mardy> Laney: because then PluginManager is more easily testable
<mardy> Laney: and overall seems cleaner to me :-)
<Laney> really?
<Laney> feels like more indirection to me
<ingo_> Hi
<mardy> Laney: true, it's more indirect
<ingo_> I am having issues with phablet-flash
<ingo_> Version: 1.0+13.10.20130911.2-0ubuntu1
<mardy> Laney: but generally you want to alter QObjects' behaviour via properties, not via the QML context
<dednick> mzanetti: i cant lock my nexus7...
<mardy> Laney: the context is somehow more invisible
<Laney> hmm
<mzanetti> dednick: huh?
<ingo_> phablet-flash: error: unrecognized arguments: -b
<mardy> Laney: it would be nice to be able to look at the header file of PluginManager and immediately see what it can do
<mzanetti> dednick: just put it on your desk and walk away
<dednick> mzanetti: lol, cant turn it off either
<mzanetti> come back a minute later
<ingo_> when trying to do a fresh bootstrap install on my Galaxy Nexus
<dednick> mzanetti: the lock button doesnt even work
<mardy> Laney: TBH, using the QML context is no better than using environment variables
<mzanetti> dednick: the reporter of the bug says you should wait for it to lock itself
<popey> ingo_: whats the full list of parameters you're giving?
<dednick> mzanetti: yeh, but it never happened, so i tried to to it manually. didnt work
<ingo_> phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... ok.. not sure what's wrong there...
<mardy> Laney: if you want the most direct way, then read the environment variable from within the PluginManager, and remove passing it via the context :-)
<dednick> nevermind. just did adb reboot. seems to be working now
<Laney> mardy: It needs to be available to QML too, otherwise I would do it like that
<Laney> unless you mean to /set/ it ino the context from there too
<popey> ingo_: yes, ubuntu-system doesn't need -b
<popey> ingo_: what documentation suggested it did?
<mardy> Laney: yep, when the PluginManager creates the context for the plugins, it could add that variable
<ingo_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/331744/error-while-installing-ubuntu-touch/331746#331746
<popey> ingo_: fixed, thanks
<dednick> mzanetti: works fine for me.
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah... for me too
<mzanetti> dednick: please comment on that bug that you can't reproduce neither
<dednick> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> dednick: thanks
<dednick> no worries. good to know nexus 7 image is working again!
<dednick> Saviq: should unity8 be installing libhybris as a dep on  desktop?
<dednick> and mir
<lool> barry: larger update for me today (80M or so, probably multiple days) and had to retry the download a couple of times from the UI, then on the last try it downloaded and rebooted by itself -- weird
<oreneeshy> does somebody knows how to set set the default ubuntu background on the phone via dab ?\
<oreneeshy> adb
<xnox> oreneeshy: well, ubuntu-system-settings application has background plugin, and i think that calls dbus methods to set/change background. So look into that source code. You might be able to use $ dbus-send from the shell to set/change it.
<mardy> Laney: so, the goal of exporting the showAllUi to QML is to be able to toggle the visibility of individual components within a plugin?
<xnox> (and/or like the terminal app)
<Laney> mardy: correct
<Laney> people are asking to hide the unfinished stuff by default
<Laney> I figured it would be useful for devs to be able to have it though
<mardy> Laney: makes sense
<mardy> Laney: mmm... why are you setting the property on the root context? isn't it enough if you set it on the PluginManager's context?
<Laney> no, wasn't set if I did that
<Laney> remove the engine()->rootContext()-> to see that
<Laney> not sure why, this context stuff is a bit weird to me :-)
<karni> Is it possible to play an mp3 from QML?
<karni> ah, prolly found it http://askubuntu.com/questions/236619/playing-sound-with-ubuntu-qml-toolkit-preview
<victorp> any one knows why -b is no longer working on phablet-flash?
<popey> victorp: it does, if you use cdimage-touch
<xnox> victorp: does it work _after_ the image type?
<popey> victorp: it's never worked for ubuntu-system
<xnox> victorp: phablet-flash <image-type> [image-type options]
<victorp> ah that could be it
<xnox> victorp: to bootstrap / reflash ubuntu-system image specify to upgrade from revision 0
<victorp>  I think I did ubuntu-sustem
<xnox> victorp: that should do it "from scratch" (using full image, instead of a delta)
<victorp> is downloading recovery now , thanks popey
<victorp> the wiki wasnt to clear about that
<popey> feel free to edit it ☻
<sergiusens> bfiller, you around?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, sorry for getting into this (since you might have already discussed), but do you know why the apps don't launch when being preinstalled?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: possibly because of bug 1223085
<ubot5> bug 1223085 in click (Ubuntu) "preinstalling click packages to /custom/click doesn't run apparmor hooks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223085
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I know what to do for that but I'm attempting to pick actionable pieces out of bug 1065281 first before the OEM team sends black helicopters to my house
<ubot5> bug 1065281 in OEM Priority Project quantal "Installer crashed when trying to partition 4k/4k sector hard disks" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065281
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yeah, oem team can behave like hasty hobbits :-)
<cjwatson> To be fair I've been dragging my feet on this one for the best part of a year ...
<sergiusens> cjwatson, fwiw (and jdstrand) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096915/
<bfiller> sergiusens: hey
<sergiusens> bfiller, you coming to the office today? If yes I can wait
<sergiusens> bfiller, I wanted to discuss the webbrowser-app and webapps
<sergiusens> since they depend on the same runtime
<bfiller> sergiusens: don't think I'm coming in
<sergiusens> it would be hard to make a click package out of webbrowser-app as the webapps depend on the the binary
<sergiusens> bfiller, enough driving for the week? :-)
<bfiller> sergiusens: exactly :)
<bfiller> don't want to set foot in my car again
<sergiusens> :-)
<bfiller> sergiusens: so do we need to change something in webbrowser-app?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: read-only mode, I presume
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Hm.  Yeah.  So that does actually make my plan unviable, whoops.  Needs bug 1215092 in that case
<ubot5> bug 1215092 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu Saucy) "please add support to run postinst-style code on first boot after upgrades" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215092
<sergiusens> bfiller, well that's what I wanted to discuss
<bfiller> sergiusens: should we jump on mumble or hangout and grab oSoMoN ?
<jo-erlend> do I understand correctly, that if I want to add a normal Ubuntu service (openssh-server, for instance) to my Nexus 7, then I must use the cdimage-touch image, but if I only want Ubuntu SDK apps, then I should use ubuntu-system?
<sergiusens> bfiller, sounds good
<sergiusens> bfiller, any time is good
<bfiller> sergiusens: on mumble now
<plars> mzanetti: ping
<sergiusens> bfiller, on my way
<Saviq> dholbach, mzanetti +1'd https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu/saucy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/add-qtquick-delegate-range/+merge/184774
<mzanetti> re
<mzanetti> plars: pong
<plars> mzanetti: did something change with the unity8 tests recently?
<plars> mzanetti: they seem to be failing on the daily images now, and I'm seeing something like this in the logs:
<plars> Unable to create directory: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/utah/testsuites/unity8-autopilot/unity8-autopilot/shell/tests/test_notifications.py", line 29, in <module>'
<plars> mzanetti: this is happening on devices btw
<mzanetti> plars: yeah... python-gi was dropped from the default image yesterday
<mzanetti> plars: there is a branch that fixes it already
<plars> mzanetti: ok, I was wondering if that's what it was, I'm not sure what python-gi is
<ogra_> plars, not that i want them to be re-run, but do you have an idea why the 43 image doesnt have maguro tests at all ?
<plars> ogra_: looking
<cjohnston> plars: the MP to fix the unity8 issue is failing the merger stuff
<plars> ogra_: there was a dns failure on the install test, so it never even made it as far as installing the image completely. Since it was probably late last night when it happened, I wasn't around to kick it back off again
<victorp> popey, how do I get the SDK to enable developer mode on my device, seems to fail to install ssh
<ogra_> plars, thanks
<plars> mzanetti: see what cjohnston  said ^
<mzanetti> cjohnston: yes, I know. on it
<mzanetti> plars:
<plars> mzanetti: awesome :)
<mhall119> bzoltan: hey, where's a good source for the QtQuick qdocs source?
<cjohnston> 18
<barry> lool: that is weird.  any clues from the log file?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, ok, so we need to wait on stgraber
<bfiller> tedg: will there a be a dbus interface that apps can call to invoke uri handler? I know they can do it from QDesktopServices in code but how about from a desktop file?
<tedg> bfiller, I'd prefer if they didn't use the DBus interface but instead the little utility in that case.
<bfiller> tedg: for example, webapps click packages need to invoke the browser but shouldn't do it directly
<bfiller> tedg: what is that utility?
<tedg> bfiller, url-dispatcher, it's in url-dispatcher-tools
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I think so, unfortunately
<popey> victorp: adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image
<popey> victorp: then reboot
<bfiller> tedg: nice
<bfiller> sergiusens: ^^^^ url-dispatcher I think can be used in the webapps click packages
<victorp> popey, ta!
<popey> victorp: however... bug 1223301
<ubot5> bug 1223301 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Cannot enable developer mode on read-only image" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223301
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Though I guess I should still write the click side of things, and maybe it's useful to run it in the RW case
<tedg> bfiller, I don't think we have http:// in the url list right now... we should probably add that one :-)
<sergiusens> tedg, if the webbrowser app is a click app, how is that going to work?
<bfiller> tedg: yeah, certainly need that (and https)
<victorp> popey, meaning? do I need to reflash cd-image
<victorp> ?
<tedg> bfiller, Yeah, in general we want to get to the apps exporting it.  But for a quick solution we hard coded them.  I'll add those.
<tedg> sergiusens, ?  What do you mean?  It'll start the click app.
<sergiusens> tedg, right ... in the application upstart job you have APP_ID and APP_URI ... the webbrowser app for webapps takes an additional --chromeless argument...
<bfiller> tedg: we need to be able to pass args as well
<popey> victorp: well, up to you, but I am not using read-only image at the moment because some bits don't work with it, like sdk
<tedg> sergiusens, Hmm, how about having web browser export two different apps?  webbrowser and webbrowser-chromeless ?
<stgraber> sergiusens: yes?
<victorp> popey , ok - i will try the work around and see
<sergiusens> tedg, that's what I was thinking
<sergiusens> tedg, and make it hidden by default
<bfiller> tedg, sergiusens : that will only partially work as -chromeless takes args like what chrome to show
<sergiusens> stgraber, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1215092
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215092 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu Saucy) "please add support to run postinst-style code on first boot after upgrades" [High,Triaged]
<tedg> Wait, do we want the webapps starting the web browser?  Doesn't that mean that the data can be shared between webapps?
<victorp> popey - I am trying to publish my torch app :)
<tedg> I thought one of the benefits was things like cookie isolation.
<sergiusens> bfiller, ah, wasn't awate of that one
<popey> victorp: yay
<tedg> bfiller, I'm a bit confused, like themes?
<sergiusens> stgraber, I'm getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096915/
<bfiller> tedg: no, so when you are running in chromeless mode the caller can pass args to enable certain chrome, like back/forward buttons, url field, etc..
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<tedg> The desktop file format doesn't really have a way for us to insert arguments...
<segastep> christina why did you leave
<lool> barry: /var/log/system-image/client.log is empty; is there another one?
<segastep> i know this woman christiana .. shmexy woman
<barry> lool: nope
<segastep> not for you boyd
<lool> barry: how come it's empty?  haven't relaunched OS updates since the reboot
<barry> lool: take a look at /etc/system-image/client.ini at logfile and loglevel variables.  the former should point to that file.  if the latter says 'error' then no errors must have occurred (you could bump it down to info, and maybe we should as default), but of course, you'd have to re-run it to get any output now
<lool> barry: let's switch the default to info then
<lool> barry: I think it's super small when compared to syslog traffic I'm seeing right now
<barry> lool: +1  i'll do that in 1.6
<lool> barry: and it's only when checking / applying updates anyway
<lool> barry: thanks
<popey> victorp: lemme know if you need any testing ☻
<stgraber> sergiusens: right, I haven't had time to work on bug 1215092 yet though I've got some ideas of how I want to solve it. As for what you pasted, jdstrand is more likely to be of help I guess.
<ubot5> bug 1215092 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu Saucy) "please add support to run postinst-style code on first boot after upgrades" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215092
<lool> barry: some components are even in debug mode still, but that might be too much for system-image, not sure
<sergiusens> stgraber, yeah,I'm looking at aa-clickhook right now... I was just filling you in :-)
<stgraber> lool: haha, yeah, you don't want debug for system-image, IIRC it prints every single byte it gets from the network :)
<barry> lool: it might be.  let's info it and see (alternatively, we could knock it down to debug now and then raise it if it seems too much)
<cjwatson> segastep: Please keep the sexist commentary off this channel.  Preferably off this planet.
<lool> stgraber: does it still do that?
<lool> stgraber, barry: I remember it was painful to run with -v -v at some point   :-)
<barry> stgraber: yeah, but it won't do that once the d/l service is integrated :)
<barry> lool: okay, let's go with info and see how that goes
<tedg> bfiller, So I'd prefer to not change the desktop exec line stuff.  Would it be reasonable to have a custom URL?  webapp://urlbar/http://mysite.com ?
<stgraber> barry: good point :)
<lool> this should be trace level if that exists with logging
<lool> barry: col thanks
<bfiller> tedg: that's a good idea
<bfiller> oSoMoN: is that something that is doable (read scrollback)
<smartnamo> Hello
<smartnamo> We are a upcoming smartphone brand for india market
<smartnamo> need tech help on implementing Ubuntu Touch on our handsets
<smartnamo> need custom Ubuntu OS for our handsets
<mterry> ogra_, tedg : I'm disconnecting like crazy, I may have missed a response
<smartnamo> please email me on ammeet.desai@smartnamo.com for consulting opportunity
<ogra_> mterry, h,, if there was a question to respond to i have missed it too
<tedg> mterry, I didn't see a ping...
<mterry> ogra_, tedg: heh, must have sent both while I was timing out
<smartnamo> Need Ubuntu programmers for implementing Ubuntu OS on mediatek MT6589 1.5 Ghz
<mterry> ogra_, feel like approving https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch/+merge/184659 nowadays?
<sergiusens> smartnamo, if you need commercial support http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/backed-by-canonical
<mterry> tedg, hello!  When a user is on the Touch greeter and presses the dash button in the launcher, we need some way to signal via unity-greeter-session-broadcast that the shell should show the dash.  Do you have an opinion on the best way to do that?  An empty string appId?  A new API in u-g-s-b?
<tedg> mterry, I think a new API makes sense.
<ogra_> mterry, waiting for asac approval, then i'mm just merge it ... i think asac still wants to hold back changes until we have the next good image
<oSoMoN> bfiller, tedg: what’s the use case? why can’t we pass command line args?
<ogra_> mterry, hoping we can do it today though
<tedg> oSoMoN, There's no way to identify them in the Exec line of a desktop file.
<bfiller> oSoMoN: when moving to click packages webapps can't directly invoke the webbrowser-app executable
<mardy> zsombi: hi! Did you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lp1221707/+merge/184513 ?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: so proposal is for webapps to use url dispatcher
<mterry> ogra_, OK, thanks
<mardy> zsombi: I now added a unit test
<mterry> tedg, OK, will propose something
<ogra_> mterry, so do you have a proper seat in logind (as well as an active session) with the latest changes ?
<tedg> mterry, Not sure if there's a way on the session bus to request that, but we can do the same trick with the Upstart job and have it just do a gdbus call.
<zsombi> mardy: not yet, haven't checked it. Jenkins is broken again, not sure whether your tests will get executed at all... :) :(
<mterry> ogra_, yeah, after patching lightdm to handle this weird fallback case (no mir and no VT switching allowed)
<ogra_> awesome !
<ogra_> :D
<mterry> tedg, the shell can just listen for the signal eh?
<tedg> mterry, It could, but then it'd have to connect to the system bus, which it might not be doing.
<oSoMoN> bfiller, tedg: I guess that would work, I’m not convinced that it’s an elegant solution though, and we’d need alex_abreu’s opinion too
<tedg> mterry, If there's nothing there, it's probably as easy to add either way, but if it already exists on the session bus.
<mterry> tedg, oh it is already for other stuff
<sergiusens> tedg, on another topic, is there a bug for the lack of icons?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: open to other ideas as well if you have them
<zsombi> mardy: actually yours went on as of yesterday... have you ran autopilot tests?
<tedg> sergiusens, Not that I know of, but I almost have the branch done :-)
<sergiusens> tedg, ...lack of icons for click packages that is
<mterry> tedg, I just figure going via upstart -> gdbus means exposing API in the shell over dbus?  Not sure we want to add that
<cjwatson> sergiusens: bug 1221643?
<ubot5> bug 1221643 in Unity Click Scope "Icons of installed apps sometimes(?) don't show up after reboot/reflash" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221643
<alex_abreu> oSoMoN, reading
<tedg> mterry, Sure, I was more thinking if that already existed.
<sergiusens> tedg, ack, I was going to take a run at it if it wasn't being worked on, the less is looking pretty empty with all those webapps in click mode
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yes, but that is a hook bug as the icon path isn't being set
<tedg> sergiusens, Mostly I need to just test it on a phone.  If you want to try, it's here: lp:~ted/upstart-app-launch/icon-existing
<sergiusens> cjwatson, or not... it seems that that is like icons not showing up, it's unclear if they are empty icons or no icons at all
<cjwatson> sergiusens: you could argue that it ought to be resolved relative to Path, although it's not what the desktop-entry spec says
<sergiusens> tedg, testing
<plars> oSoMoN: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4201/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<jo-erlend> hmm. My Nexus 7 seems completely dead. Only the Google screen with the unlocked symbol. I've followed all the instructions on the wiki. Any ideas? The guide tells me I should try to wipe the /data partition on the device, but how exactly do I do that?
<wellsb> jo-erlend: Does adb see the device?
<ogra_> jo-erlend, boot into recovery ... there you can either wipe it via the menu on screen or just use adb
<jo-erlend> no
<tedg> sergiusens, Found a bug, grab r56
<wellsb> Do as ogra_ said.  fastboot should see it
<jo-erlend> fastboot doesn't see it either, if you mean fastboot devices
<wellsb> You have to boot into recovery for fastboot to see it
 * ogra_ didnt talk about fastboot 
<asac> didrocks: kenvandine: sil2100: Mirv: hi ... can one of you get a complegte list of packages we have staged in daily-release right now?
<jo-erlend> ok. How do I boot into recovery?
<asac> didrocks: kenvandine: sil2100: Mirv: i need that for a managment meeting in 1.5 hours
<wellsb> ogra_: I was referring to the boot into recovery part ;)
<didrocks> asac: it's planned that I write a script today for that
<didrocks> asac: but there is this firedrill
<sergiusens> tedg, pulling
<didrocks> so focusing on that for now
<ogra_> jo-erlend, iirc hold vol. down when powering up
<victorp> popey, ugh.. I packaged it and when through the publish process, but seems that is not working
<ogra_> jo-erlend, that should bring you into fastboot mode where you can select recovery on the screen
<didrocks> kenvandine: sil2100: one of you can do that?
<victorp> any thoughts?
<asac> didrocks: right. lets see if Mirv or sil2100 or kenvandine or cyphermox can get us this info once
<jo-erlend> ogra_, that's what I've been doing, but I only get the Google screen.
<didrocks> like listing all .project files
<didrocks> looking at the diff in changelog
<didrocks> and giving that to asac
<ogra_> jo-erlend, even when selecting recovery in the menu ?
<didrocks> (on magners-orchestra)
<popey> victorp: did you go through the right publishing process?
<didrocks> it's the easiest way
<popey> victorp: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps that one
<victorp> popey, lol
<victorp> probably  not
<jo-erlend> ogra_, there is no menu. Only a Google logo and an unlocked padlock.
<ogra_> jo-erlend, then wellsb is right, youo need to re-flash the recovery img via fastboot
<popey> i.e. not the desktop one
<victorp> I when trough the obvious one!
<victorp> :)
<ogra_> jo-erlend, then you are not in the mode you should be
<victorp> trying again
<victorp> popey wierd, it was the right process, but now with your link it lets me press submit
<jo-erlend> ogra_, ok, now I'm in that menu. I have no idea what I did differently this time, but ok :)
<popey> victorp: magic
<ogra_> jo-erlend, great ... so selct recovery mode with the vol. keys and press power
<ogra_> that should boot you into recovery
<ogra_> from there you can wipe
<mhr3> mfisch, no call today?
<mhr3> ssweeny, ^?
<mhr3> or are we done with those?
<mardy> zsombi: no, I didn't
<oSoMoN> plars: it seems to be a general issue affecting all apps, apparently something is eating click events sent to toolbar buttons just after opening it, maybe the hud
<mfisch> mhr3: lool and I are on the call
<mardy> zsombi: how do I run them?
<ssweeny> mhr3, i have another meeting
<mhr3> mfisch, hm, let me try to rejoin then
<sil2100> asac: ok, let me do that
<plars> oSoMoN: is that something that was fixed in a recent mp I saw from ricmm?
<zsombi> mardy: well, does not break any public API or alter public API behavior, so no need, but would be good to run at least the unit tests on the device too
<sil2100> Phew
<mardy> zsombi: OK, I will
<oSoMoN> plars: I don’t know, do you have the link to the MR handy?
<cyphermox> asac: didrocks: you mean in the daily-release PPA?
<didrocks> cyphermox: right, everything which is staged
<didrocks> I would advise to log to mangers-orchestra
<didrocks> look at all .project files
<sergiusens> jhodapp, http://www.sintel.org/download
<sil2100> cyphermox: everything which waits for release but we don't release yet
<zsombi> mardy: thx!!!, meanwhile I'll check the code
<sil2100> cyphermox: but I'm doing that now
<didrocks> and look in the same dir the branch
<mardy> zsombi: thanks
<didrocks> paste the debian/changelog
<plars> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity8/fix-library-and-ap/+merge/185198
<didrocks> (latest entry)
<didrocks> sil2100: that makes sense? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: latest changelog entry, ACK
<OrokuSaki> anyone know how I can uninstall the fluendo mp3 codec or specify another without uninstalling ubuntu-touch
<OrokuSaki> with ap-get?
<mardy> Laney: are we having the meeting?
<Laney> mardy: oh, oops, can do - joining
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, bfiller tedg sound ok (the webapps thing) although the URI will get messy since there could  more more than the chrome argument
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<mardy> Laney: I don't have anything from my side, just wondering if it's needed at all .-)
<oSoMoN> plars: looks like it might be related
<oSoMoN> ricmm: is https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity8/fix-library-and-ap/+merge/185198 related to hud eating touch events after the toolbar has been revealed?
<alex-abreu> bfiller, tedg this might be messy since the webbrowser-app invoked this way needs to have a way to read data from the local webapp, to know what to do w/ it
<victorp> popey, I got a hammer to it and it finally sumitted
<victorp> :)
<ricmm> oSoMoN: yes
<ricmm> oSoMoN: its the fix for the issue introduced by one of the revs that landed in yesterday's unity8 release
<tedg> alex-abreu, Yeah, I think that's an interesting question.  But one that I'm not getting involved with :-)
<alex-abreu> bfiller, tedg the webbrowser-app is indeed started in a specific mode (chrome, etc.) but in the end it will need to pull some data out of the webapps click package (although this is not mandatory right now since the touch webapps are empty chells)
<tedg> Seems like we need the base web stuff on the image.  And then the "browser" as built on that in a click package.
<tedg> With another tool built on that same base for webapps.
<alex-abreu> tedg, well it is related to the chosen URL scheme ...
<popey> victorp: yay
<tedg> alex-abreu, Sure.  But I think your problem there is more architectural than how to access.
<oSoMoN> ricmm: cool, thanks!
<sergiusens> tedg, bfiller oSoMoN that leads back to the original question of if the browser can be split out a bit
<alex-abreu> tedg, indeed, but until 30mns ago I wasn't aware of the webapp calling the webbrowser-app issues and have to check the alternative options
<alex-abreu> sergiusens, please put me in cc of the webapps discussion on the phone
<sergiusens> alex-abreu, ack... It's something I slept on yesterday
<alex-abreu> :)
<tedg> alex-abreu, Heh, things change fast, no time for lunch :-)
<alex-abreu> sergiusens, bfiller oSoMoN tedg indeed the webbrowser-app only being some sort of a runtime for webapps an in a very specific mode in that case
<alex-abreu> tedg, heh
<tedg> In general, I'm flexible there on what we do.  Command line arguments are hard because we have to invent things, but I can do any URL you'd like :-)
<alex-abreu> tedg, it's not a major issue right now (the accessing  & transferring webapps resources), because webapps don't have integration scripts atm (javascript greamonkey like snippets that integrate w/ the shell), ...
<ogra_> mterry, one question that came up in a discussion right now was if lightdm would affect screen lock/unlock in any way (i assumed not, but thought i'd better ask, since that could break tests)
<mterry> ogra_, not yet it won't.  When we switch to an actual separate greeter, then yah obviously
<ogra_> right, thats what i thought
<alex-abreu> tedg, the url scheme is going to be long & messy ... since we need to pass the chrome mode + the allowed navigation url patterns + etc.
<alex-abreu> "long & messy" being a slight marketing exageration but still
<zsombi> mardy: you made ContextPropertyChangeListeners to be created on the heap, those won't be destroyed, will cause leaks!
<tedg> alex-abreu, Sure, so another option would be system binary for it or a configuration file.
<cwayne> hm, the messaging indicator still  seems to be missing
<bfiller> alex-abreu: wonder if it could use standard ?name=value pairs appended to the url like on forms
<cwayne> zsombi, ping
<zsombi> cwayne: pong
<alex-abreu> tedg, yes, the config file exists (or could exist) but the webapp needs a way to pass it down to the webbrowser-app
<alex-abreu> bfiller, yeah that's what I had in mind, but I was just wondering on how manageable it would be in the longer term
<cwayne> zsombi, hey, i was wondering if you had a timeframe in mind for that UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH bug?
<alex-abreu> it would be fastest hack possible though I guess
<zsombi> cwayne: I'm on that bug, when I don't get MR reviews :)
<ogra_> asac, hmm, you are right, i cant pass by the SIM unlock dialog on android
<barry> mandel: ping
<cwayne> zsombi, great, thanks!  let me know if there is anything I can do to help :)
<mandel> barry, pong
<zsombi> cwayne: next Monday/Tuesday might land, once we get Jenkins rolling again :/
<cwayne> zsombi, also, does that bug include the fact that Ambiance always chooses either ambiance or suru (never a custom theme)?
<cwayne> zsombi, that's perfect, thanks!
 * cwayne grumbles at jenkins
<barry> mandel: i'm sure it's me, but i'm having some problems with the code/docs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadService/DownloadManager
<zsombi> cwayne: that will be a separate fix, one bug at a time :)
<mandel> barry, let me check
<barry> mandel: here's my adaptation (still doesn't work though): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097204/
 * mandel looks
<sergiusens> tedg, cjwatson I was casually browsing the unity8 bzr log and found http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/312 from mzanetti
<zsombi> mardy: forget about my prev comment, saw your fix on that too!
<mandel> barry, let me play a little with it
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ?
<cwayne> zsombi, of course :)  thanks for the info
<barry> mandel: cool.  that's python3
<mandel> barry, ok!
<zsombi> cwayne: np
<sergiusens> mzanetti, is that just for the launcher when still at the greater?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: for what?
<cjwatson> mzanetti: You ought to check that Icon isn't already absolute before doing that
<asac> sil2100: i have 15 more minutes before i need the list of packages
<asac> fyi
<tedg> mzanetti, We're fixing the Icon field to have the path
<cjwatson> tedg: Which will break that code since it doesn't check for absolute Icon :)
<sergiusens> mzanetti, looks similar to this https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/icon-existing
<cjwatson> But I think that's mzanetti's bug ...
<tedg> cjwatson, Heh, yes.
<sil2100> asac: ACK, almost there
<ogra_> Saviq, hey ... so we dropped all demo content from the image ... since then the unity experience changed quite a bit, i suddenly have the original doc, video, music and photo pages now, but none of them has a header  (home and apps still do though)
<sil2100> asac: is pastebinit enough?
<mzanetti> cjwatson: so you're giving that Path and additionally write it to the icon's path itself?
<asac> sil2100: yeah do that
<asac> perfect
<cjwatson> mzanetti: That's what Ted is proposing to do; and it does fit the desktop-entry spec better, which doesn't permit relative icon paths
<sil2100> There's a lot of packages it seems...
<Saviq> ogra_, no header, how do you mean?
<ogra_> Saviq, no caption
<cjwatson> mzanetti: But I think you should tolerate both.  If the Icon path is relative and you have Path, prepend path; otherwise use the bare Icon
<Saviq> ogra_, interesting... that in the image already?
<ogra_> yes
<cjwatson> mzanetti: That way we don't flip-flop as people apply mutually incompatible patches, which is exactly what's happening now ...
<ogra_> its there since the demo scopes were removed
<sil2100> asac, didrocks: here's a plain list of all packages waiting for release: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097235/
<Saviq> ogra_, dpkg -l | egrep 'lens|scope' ?
<sil2100> asac, didrocks: here the same with changelog entries: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097236/
<sil2100> (latest changelog entries)
<mzanetti> cjwatson: ack
<asac> sil2100: ok ... can you annotate which stack they are coming from?
<asac> or is that hard to figure?
<anders3408> hello , ogra_ i have a followup syslog from the problem from yesterday if you have time : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6094812/
<sil2100> asac, didrocks: the second list has that info
<asac> sil2100: maybe its already sorted by stack?
<sil2100> I can re-add it if you want
<sil2100> To the first list
<asac> sil2100: yeah... at best grouped by stack
<sil2100> ACK
<asac> awesome
<anders3408> just a note ogra_ those lines around : huyu------techeck_work_func: lcd resetting ! te_count = 0  should be ignored, just a typical warning that the kernel shoots out on any non stock roms :)
<oSoMoN> balloons: hey, I’m trying to understand the latest change to the calendar app ap tests, can you please explain what you did?
<Saviq> mhr3, can you help ogra_ please? I can't do flashing now (on 3G currently)
<asac> didrocks: video up?
<Saviq> mhr3, seems we don't have an .override for the scopes now that demo stuff was removed
<Saviq> mhr3, but on top of that ogra_ reports no headers
<lool> dholbach: hmm I can't launch clicks in 44:; do you see this too?
<sil2100> asac, didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097260/
<mhr3> Saviq, ah yea, the dconf overrides were in there
<AskUbuntu> Qt Creator has disabled Build -> Run command | http://askubuntu.com/q/344693
<sil2100> I made a script for doing those lists, hope it's correct
<mhr3> ogra_, which headers are missing?
<ogra_> Saviq, mhr3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097266/
<ogra_> mhr3, all but applications and home scope
<dholbach> lool, yes, same here :/
<dholbach> lool, unfortunately I'm a bit busy with some docs on developer.u.c right now - I hope somebody else can debug it?
<lool> dholbach: sure; was curious on whether it was known / reported
<mhr3> ogra_, well, if music and video were removed it kinda makes sense :)
<dholbach> lool, I just tested it now
<ogra_> mhr3, well, sure, i wouldnt expect any content ... but at least the heading :)
<mhr3> ogra_, gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash scopes
<mhr3> ?
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash scopes
<ogra_> ['home.scope', 'applications.scope', 'files.scope', 'video.scope', 'music.scope', 'photos.scope', 'social.scope']
<Saviq> ogra_, mhr3 right, so the shell tries to display those, but they're not installed
<ogra_> so should i seed them, are they ready ?
<ogra_> or should we hide them ?
<Saviq> ogra_, files, photos and social shouldn't be there, but music and video, ultimately, should
<lool> qmlscene foobar
<lool> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mhr3> it's odd though, the master scopes for all of those should be there, so at least the pages should display fine
<ogra_> i get the icons at the bottom for all of them when swiping left and right
<ogra_> just no headings
<mhr3> ogra_, give me a sec
<ogra_> no hurry at all :)
<mhr3> ogra_, but anyway, we'll need to seed unity-scope-video-remote
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<sergiusens> tedg, I'm not getting the icons, that said, all my apps are in @all (if it means anything to you)
<lool> jdstrand: I can't launch apps confined or unconfined, so seems not directly related to confinment, but I see a recent apparmor update and I get this in syslog:
<lool> Sep 12 14:41:51 ubuntu-phablet dbus[612]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="system" name="org.freedesktop.DBus" path="/org/freedesktop/DBus" interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="Hello" mask="send" pid=20822 profile="com.ubuntu.stock-ticker-mobile_stock-ticker-mobile_0.3.7" peer_profile="unconfined"
<tedg> sergiusens, No, it doesn't.  What does that mean?
<ogra_> mhr3, could that change any behavior of the shell (i.e. break existing autopilot tests) ?
<sergiusens> tedg, oh, that I am only using preinstalled apps
<sergiusens> lool, hooks aren't being run on the images for preinstalled apps
<sergiusens> lool, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096915/
<lool> sergiusens: is this new apparmor?
<tedg> sergiusens, So does that still generate the desktop files for you in ~/.local/share/applications ?
<mhr3> ogra_, i think the ap tests check mostly apps atm
<jdstrand> lool: that denial is known
<sergiusens> tedg, yes it does, but without the icon path
<ogra_> mhr3, we have one big unity8 tests as well
<jdstrand> lool: that should be unrelated
<mhr3> ogra_, hmm, i can repro the missing headers
<lool> jdstrand: ok; thanks for both confirmations
<ogra_> (which currently fails due to some other change ... i would like to prevent that from happening if the seed changes)
<lool> sergiusens, jdstrand: Is someone chasing the regression with preinstalled apps?
<ogra_> mhr3, on what image are you ?
<tedg> sergiusens, Can you delete them and run the desktop hook?  Does it complain?
<mhr3> ogra_, i just changed the dconf key
<ogra_> mhr3, so is it one with all the demo stuff removed ?
<sergiusens> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097314/
<jdstrand> lool: what is the regression? is it perhaps bug #1223085?
<ubot5> bug 1223085 in click (Ubuntu) "preinstalling click packages to /custom/click doesn't run apparmor hooks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223085
<mhr3> ogra_, no, it's there but unused
<mhr3> cause i changed the dconf key :)
<lool> jdstrand: no, that should be only for images with a /custom
<ogra_> well, seems something is different if you remove all the demo packages (and the mock lens)
<jdstrand> lool: I am unaware of the regression you are referring to then, so I guess my anwser is, "no, I'm not"
<ogra_> as we just did for the image
<mhr3> ogra_, but we still need a pkg that will override the dconf key, it shouldn't be the same as on desktop
<lool> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096915/ is what sergiusens pasted above
<ogra_> i think seb128 has a package that ships gconf overrides
<ogra_> for touch
<lool> sergiusens: Hmm I cant run stuff with qmlscene from adb shell sudo -u phablet -i anymore, but it works from terminal at least
<cyphermox> rsalveti: rview one last time, fixes for the lintian warnings: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/packaging-review/+merge/185156
<sergiusens> tedg, right they are not generated
<mhr3> ogra_, good place to put it in then :)
<ogra_> mhr3, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130911.3.changes this is what was removed due to the seed chanegs
<mfisch> lool: btw - I replied to your review comments, for some reason I'm not getting emails about changes to the review, so maybe you are not either
<ogra_> in case you see something obvious that needs to come back
<lool> mfisch: I'm not receiving them, but I'm not anyone / anything WRT mp
<jdstrand> lool: right, that is known. people started using the ubuntu-webapps-experimental template before they should have and it got renamed to ubuntu-webapps. I alerted people to the change in click-webers (lp group). people committed the changes and I think it will autoland. sergiusens can confirrm
<mhr3> ogra_, sure makes sense to get rid of all the demo stuff
<tedg> sergiusens, Can you do "rm .local/share/applications/net.launchpad.click-webapps.gmail_gmail_1.desktop" and then  /usr/lib/*/upstart-app-launch/desktop-hook
<sergiusens> tedg, I get a dump when running /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/upstart-app-launch/desktop-hook com.ubuntu.sudoku_sudoku_0.4.3
<ogra_> mhr3, well, there are also unity-lens-mock and unity-scopes-runner
<ogra_> (which were deps)
<tedg> sergiusens, Yeah, no params
<mhr3> ogra_, yea, that's fine, scope-runner is for python scopes only
<mhr3> and mock was python
<sil2100> didrocks: eh, unity8 check will have to be re-run, as intel got struck by the DNS issue AGAIN
<sil2100> jibel: ping
<bfiller> tedg: just thinking about the param passing some more, why can't you just pass anything after the url as an arg to the app? like in a desktop file you can have Exec=/usr/bin/foobar -v -k xxx
<ogra_> mhr3, ok
<mhr3> pstolowski, are we ready to get rid of all the mocks from the image?
<lool> jdstrand: could you perhaps review https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/webapps-demo/click-packages-take-two/+merge/1
<lool> 85212
<lool> jdstrand: sorry https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/webapps-demo/click-packages-take-two/+merge/185212
<tedg> bfiller, It is possible, but there's no specification for it in the desktop exec line specification.  Something like "%a" for arguments.
<tedg> bfiller, You could want them to go before a "--" or something like that.
<sil2100> jibel: were you guys able to find the reasons for the DNS issues? Those started plaguing us since recently...
<pstolowski> mhr3: we don't until we can provide real online music and videos
<tedg> bfiller, If possible, I'd prefer not to change/add that spec.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: thanks
<bfiller> tedg: I'm confused, it works in desktop files today so what needs to be added to the spec?
<mhr3> pstolowski, well for videos it's just about installing the remote video scope, no?
<sergiusens> tedg, ok... s I was doing a click hook remove 'your hook' and hook install
<pstolowski> mhr3: plus disabling some sources?
<mterry> tedg, what do you think of this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/show-home/+merge/185270
<mhr3> pstolowski, since clicking on thing doesn't do anything, i don't see that as a blocker :)
<pstolowski> mhr3: :]
<bfiller> tedg: like gallery's desktop file does this: Exec=gallery-app --fullscreen %u
<tedg> bfiller, Uhm, no.  You can put anything you want on the Exec line, but you can pass one to the executor of the desktop file.  Here's the keys available: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#exec-variables
<mhr3> ogra_, but in that case i guess we want to keep the music demo
<pstolowski> mhr3: still, music scope for online results is still a few days away
<tedg> bfiller, Yeah, so I can't do "execute gallery-app.desktop --foo"
<asac> ricmm: did you try to check the webbrowser regressions?
<ogra_> mhr3, the pacakge is completely gone
<asac> ricmm: and messaging
<ogra_> and we dont use PPAs anymore
<mzanetti> cjwatson: fine with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097342/
<ogra_> asac, did you see my ping above ? seems we need to seed unity-scope-video-remote now that the demos are gone
<sergiusens> jdstrand, lool fwiw, the other qml apps don't work either
<ogra_> to actually have functional scopes
<asac> ogra_: which regression does it fix?
<ogra_> asac, no headers in the scopes
<ogra_> (which happens since demos are out)
<mhr3> ogra_, music still won't work
<tedg> mterry, Works for me.
<sergiusens> lool, jdstrand wrt to the webapps, I'm pulling the ones xnox added to the store
<ogra_> mhr3, then we need to disable it, demo content is gone
<ogra_> mhr3, unless you have any other functional replacement up your sleeve
<bfiller> tedg: can we use this from the spec: %U	 A list of URLs. Each URL is passed as a separate argument to the executable program. Local files may either be passed as file: URLs or as file path.
<mhr3> ogra_, there is the mediascanner scope, but there's no media on the device by default...
<mhr3> so it will be empty now
<ogra_> mhr3, yeah, thats fine
<tedg> bfiller, Yup.  URL dispatcher doesn't do that (it does one at a time), but upstart-app-launch does.
<ogra_> as long as it gets a header again :)
<mhr3> ogra_, still, i'm not sure why that happens
<lool> sergiusens: yeah everything seems to be screwed in latest image
<cjwatson> mzanetti: works for me, thanks
<cjwatson> by which I mean looks good, not that I've tested it :)
<mhr3> ogra_, so i guess there's no way to change the dconf setting with seb off?
<ogra_> mhr3, i dont even know the actual package name :)  i guess seb will come back at some point though :)
<sergiusens> lool, well if tedg now merges his fix for icons we will at least have icons which works (although click hook remove upstart-app-launch-desktop doesn't get rid of the files)
<lool> sergiusens: icons but non-working apps?  :-)
<ogra_> aha, seems to be in ubuntu-settings
<jhodapp> sergiusens, lp:~jhodapp/+junk/qtmultimedia-porting
<rsalveti> cyphermox: happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/packaging-review/+merge/185156
<rsalveti> cyphermox: please merge & ci & push :-)
<cyphermox> awesome.
<cyphermox> thanks
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'm in a meeting atm. let me get back to you after
<sergiusens> jdstrand, sure
<bfiller> tedg: going to schedule a meeting about this, want to make sure we're all on the same page
<cyphermox> slangasek: ping, didrocks told me you could help with reviewing packages to land for touch
<ogra_> mhr3, so what should be left in the scopes gconf key after i changed ?
<cyphermox> slangasek: lp:mtp would be ready to land, once https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/packaging-review/+merge/185156 gets merged and if it's acceptable to upload as a new package only for the Touch images
 * ogra_ is preparing an MP but wants an exact list
<bfiller> tedg: where is bzr for url-dispatcher?
<mhr3> ogra_, music, home, applications, video
<ogra_> ok
<tedg> bfiller, lp:url-dispatcher
<tedg> bfiller, K
<tedg> bfiller, (in reverse order of your pings :-) )
<bfiller> tedg: thanks, duh on my end
<ogra_> mhr3, so that ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097406/ and seeding unity-scope-video-remote should be it, right ?
<ogra_> mhr3, do you need a bug for the remaining missing headings ?
<mhr3> ogra_, i think the order matters to design :)
<mhr3> music should be first
<ogra_> ok
<mhr3> ogra_, and yes, pls open a bug about the headings
<mhr3> still not sure what's up with that
<ogra_> will do, thanks for the help :)
<mandel> barry, I found two issues, one is my fault, I have a typo in the interface exposed by the service and is called Download'er'Manager (this ' are just to point the extra er) the second one is that I encapsulated the paras of create download in a struct (the code i the wiki has it)
<mandel> barry, let me do a pastebin of the fixed script, one or fes secs
<mandel> few
<barry> mandel: +1
<mandel> barry, here you go: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6097483/
<mandel> barry, I'll create a bug for that extra 'er' in the interface name
<barry> mandel: sounds good, let me test the script and i'll subscribe to the bug to watch for its fix
<mandel> barry, here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1224538
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1224538 in ubuntu-download-manager "There is an spelling error in the DownloadManager interface name" [Critical,Triaged]
<mandel> barry, I have  standup but will fix the bug right after it
<barry> mandel: sounds good
<mandel> barry, let me know if the script works (it should)
<slangasek> cyphermox: you should consider it covered by the Touch blanket FFe, and just upload to NEW for processing
<lool> asac: we could make all saucy-proposed -> saucy transitions for touch-specific packages require an ack
<cyphermox> slangasek: do you do didrocks' preNEW too?
<slangasek> cyphermox: what's the purpose of preNEW?  It still has to be reviewed in NEW
<barry> mandel: i get the finished signal, but it seems like the created signal doesn't get reached
<dbarth> lool: what's up with the mp?
<barry> mandel: i also suspect that the file may be corrupt.  the md5sum doesn't match the web page, nor of a wget'd file
<jono> nik90 ping?
<barry> % md5sum ~/.local/share/download_manager/{ef362f0c-849e-44ce-962e-83946fa72620}/Python-3.4.0a2.tgz
<barry> c63372e1dd2f41248ff992a3fde7dbb0  /home/barry/.local/share/download_manager/{ef362f0c-849e-44ce-962e-83946fa72620}/Python-3.4.0a2.tgz
<barry> % md5sum Python-3.4.0a2.tgz
<barry> e6e81242a32e6f63d224254d24edbd2f  Python-3.4.0a2.tgz
<barry> http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.4.0/
<barry> mandel: ^^
<barry> mandel: yeah, tar zxf is unhappy with the downloaded file
<mhr3> ogra_, oh one more thing
<mandel> barry, that looks bad, let me check after the standup
<mhr3> ogra_, why is libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop installed? it should be -phone on the phone
<barry> mandel: np
<ogra_> mhr3, no idea, i didnt seed it
<mhr3> ogra_, well it's the default, but we want the -phone one
<cyphermox> slangasek: I know ;)
<ogra_> mhr3, aha ! i have headings with the ubuntu-settings change now
<didrocks> cyphermox: slangasek: preNEW is to avoid having it stuck in NEW for hours
<didrocks> and having other daily release tick being blocked because of this
<didrocks> so a first (deep) pass before going to new
<mhr3> ogra_, hmm???
<didrocks> cyphermox: you should know that btw…
<cyphermox> didrocks: I do
<cyphermox> didrocks: not that I particularly agree that it would change much... stuff can still stick in NEW for hours if there is nobody aware that it was already looked at, just like it can go quickly if we just poke admins as soon as it lands
<mhall119> bzoltan: re-ping
<cyphermox> didrocks: rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/bootstrap/+merge/185301
<ogra_> mhr3, using the changed gconf keys  seems  to actually give me headers
<mhall119> Kaleo: kalikiana: one of you might know too, I'm trying to find the qdoc source and .qdocconf for QtQuick2, is there a bzr branch or source package I can get that from?
<mhr3> ogra_, that doesn't really make sense
<ogra_> mhr3, heh, i'm just reporting what i see :) i did a testbuld of the settings package, installed it and have empty music and video scopes that both have hearder
<lool> dbarth: I dont know whether it relates or not, but all preinstalled clicks are currently borken in the image
<ogra_> *header
<mhr3> ogra_, my guess is that they'll be empty after you do couple of reboots
<lool> dbarth: I dont know whether your mp would fix it or not
 * ogra_ tries
<slangasek> cyphermox, didrocks: ok, well, I've (obviously) never done this before for other packages, and on the archive admin side the workflow for such pre-reviews is usually cumbersome...
<ogra_> mhr3,
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache show libunity9|grep ^Depends
<ogra_> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 1.2.3~daily13.02.26), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.37.3), libunity-protocol-private0 (>= 7.1.0+13.10.20130828.1), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop (>= 7.1.0+13.10.20130828.1-0ubuntu1) | unity-scopes-json-def
<ogra_> mhr3, if you drop the dep to a recommends i can take care for seeding libunity-scopes-json-def-touch
<didrocks> slangasek: why is it cumbersome? The only difference is bzr branch instead of dget -x
<mhr3> -phone provides unity-scopes-json-def
<mhr3> or at least should
<didrocks> mhr3: ogra_: it does, but let me recheck
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<didrocks> mhr3: ogra_: yep
<ogra_> but i dont think it is seeded
 * ogra_ checks
<slangasek> didrocks: first, there's no "dget -x", we have commandline tools to manage the queue directly; second, if I want to be sure the upload is actually what was reviewed, I need to keep that checkout around between preNEW and NEW
<stgraber> cwayne: pong
<ogra_> yeah, isnt seeded
<ogra_> asac, more needed seed changes ^^^
<slangasek> though I guess, since this is sourceful NEW and any dev could upload a package after NEW with arbitrary changes anyway, I maybe shouldn't worry about that part
<slangasek> just need to make sure the source package name hasn't changed ;)
<cwayne> stgraber, can i get a signature please? :) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/feifei-image/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/custom.tar.xz
<lool> jdstrand: so I get warnings on webapps when running click hook install apparmor (after click hook remove apparmor), but I get "skipping" on them, so I agree with you it's unlikely that apparmor webapps profile generation would explain breakage of preinstalled click apps in anyway
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> I'll still help try to diagnose after the meeting though
<jdstrand> lool: ^
<stgraber> cwayne: sure, one sec
<stgraber> cwayne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097574/
<cyphermox> didrocks: +27? :D
<cwayne> stgraber, thank you sir
<didrocks> cyphermox: as the revision you gave :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> slangasek: yeah, it's a first pass to get things fixed as I mentionned
<didrocks> slangasek: it's not then "just put the button without checking nothing change" grant
<didrocks> just avoiding to go to a line of several hours waiting
<slangasek> didrocks: well, and the fact that it's *not* "just push the button in NEW" means from my POV it would be twice the work :)
<slangasek> but ok
<slangasek> cyphermox: what do you want me to review?
<barry> mandel: just a heads up that i'm going to get some lunch now.  bbs.
<anders3408> iBotPeaches: you here ?
<McShaz> Hi everywhere
<mandel> barry, ok, I'm close to my eod today.. I'l try to fix everything asap (I have rugby today, sorry)
<McShaz> I'm a new user on Ubuntu Touch
<McShaz> :)
<barry> mandel: sounds good.  do you want me to file bugs?  or if you file them, feel free to subscribe me
<didrocks> slangasek: from experience, almost nothing change (at least, packaging-wise), so it's really few minutes, if you feel it's taking the same time for you, please review it in the end
<didrocks> slangasek: I just hope we won't have too much "add the components to dailies/remove it/readd it/remove it…"
<cyphermox> slangasek: lp:mtp
<mandel> barry, I have not, I'll investigate and then file the bug
<barry> mandel: sounds good.  i'll watch the subscriptions then
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/enalbe-mtp/+merge/185310 for when slangasek gives a go
<mandel> barry, will ping you with any info I have
<barry> +1
<didrocks> cyphermox: check with sil2100, he migrated some head jobs AFAIK
<didrocks> and it's merged
<didrocks> between n and n+1
<cyphermox> the what?
<didrocks> cyphermox: discuss with him
<didrocks> cyphermox: you change something which are on "to_transition"
<didrocks> not the saucy release
<jdstrand> lool: can you tell me what phablet-flash command I should use to get my nexus7 to show the click regression you are seeing?
<lool> jdstrand: not sure it happens on grouper, I've seen it on mako
<lool> jdstrand: ./phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel daily-proposed --no-backup -d mako
<lool> jdstrand: I have actually *upgraded* to get into a broken state; haven't tried reflashing from scratch like above command will do
<McShaz> The "Whosthere" project is finally dead?
<dbarth> lool: the patch moves to the non-experimental apparmor profile indeed, and adds some new flags for the webapp container
<cyphermox> didrocks: ETOOMANYCHANGES
<cyphermox> sil2100: poke --> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/enalbe-mtp/+merge/185310
<jdstrand> lool: let me just try to dist-upgrade grouper then. note on dogfooding-- I only have 1 phone and am dogfooding it-- losing all my data over and over again is a real pain (switching channels, switching to ubuntu-system)
<McShaz> For this plataform is necessary a client for Whastapp
<McShaz> I don't comprendly the developers
<jdstrand> I'll figure out some backup strategy
<asac> ogra_: what isnt seeded?
<asac> who is the requestor
<jdstrand> lool: so, your device right now shows the regression, correct?
<kenvandine> tyhicks, i'm looking at app confinement and content-hub
<lool> jdstrand: correct
<lool> jdstrand: can't launch stuff
<kenvandine> is it possible for a confined app to register a name on the bus?
<McShaz> Thank's for all, I see a good people here :O
<lool> jdstrand: if I qmlscene from adb shell sudo -u phablet -i, it doesn't show up
<lool> jdstrand: if I qmlscene from terminal, it works
<ogra_> asac, dropping the demos actually makes the shell lack a bunch of stuff and we need to pull in the proper replacement packages
<lool> now trying aa-launch from terminal
<ogra_> asac, Saviq and mhr3 are the requesters
<jdstrand> lool: so let's backup. disregarding webapps and preinstalled packages, can you run xda-developers or fate dice?
<jdstrand> lool: running from adb shell I think is known. I've not been able to do that
<pmcgowan> lool, my experience is that -u phablet is not sufificient, it does not pick up ENV
<asac> ogra_: we have discussed how they request such changes
<jdstrand> lool: (ever)
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: yeah
<asac> we have a coordination spreadsheet now... lool will send around more info to everyone
<asac> later
<lool> pmcgowan: it picks some and has worked somehow in the past, but this time seems to be over indeed
<lool> jdstrand: so I can confirm it works with aa too
<lool> jdstrand: so not directly aa related
<ogra_> asac, well, i would like to get the shell functional again
<lool> jdstrand: must be something broken with the way unity launches app
<lool> jdstrand: but e.g. gallery app launches
<ogra_> asac, i tested all changes locally, works fine
<jdstrand> lool: ok, so that is nice to hear :)
<jdstrand> lool: can you try installing xda-developers from the app store?
<jdstrand> lool: actually, hello world
<lool> jdstrand: not getting any results right now; let me reboot and retry
<ogra_> asac, the shell regressed pretty heavily with removing the demo stuff ... i can imagine that might also affect testing, so it would be good to get that fixed fast
<jdstrand> lool: I have found that sometimes my mako device will not start things sometimes, but after reboot it does. I don't know why and don't have a reproducer (ie, I don't even have to update and all of a sudden Ican't launch stuff)
<jdstrand> I haven't seen that on grouper, but I don't use grouper like I do mako (I only use grouper for testing)
<lool> jdstrand: installing hello world got an "No manifest found blah" after install
<lool> Sorry, I mean after pressing Open
<jdstrand> interesting
<jdstrand> lool: did the package unpack in /opt/click.ubuntu.com?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, lool I launched start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.sudoku_sudoku_0.4.3 and it turns out it shows up on the background
<sergiusens> xda forums launches fine
<cyphermox> slangasek: I can see pain in our future... I didn't notice before now that there is already a libmtp that exists.. as libmtp-dev is used both for this code and for the "initiator" libmtp project from sourceforge
<cyphermox> I'll rename the library to mtpserver I guess
<lool> sergiusens: I dont see it in the unity app list if I do that
<lool> application-click (com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.8) start/running, process 2721
<lool> poor beuno is getting pinged whenever we paste click hello world package name  :-)
<sergiusens> lool, yeah something is busted, can you ps -ef|grep beuno and see if the app has the --desktop_file_hint param
<lool> jdstrand: I see com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world in click list
<lool> jdstrand: and /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world/current is populated
<sergiusens> lool, it opened fine from the click scope, but not the app scope
<lool> phablet   2721   856  0 16:14 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene $@ hello_world.qml --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.8.desktop
<lool> that's the one I've start-ed
<sergiusens> lool, I'm starting to wonder if it's a unity8 thing
<lool> don't see the other ones
<lool> sergiusens: I think it is
<lool> sergiusens: who's the best person to help with tihs?
<lool> sergiusens: ricm or ted?
<jdstrand> lool: what happens if you do: start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.8
<lool> jdstrand: this is what I had tried on sergiusens' suggestion
<lool> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.8
<lool> application start/running, process 2703
<jdstrand> ok good
<jdstrand> lool: what is the output of 'sudo aa-status |grep hello'
<lool> jdstrand: so it starts when I run it with upstart, but unity doesn't know about it, and unity can't start it
<lool>    com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.8
<lool>    com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.8 (2721)
<jdstrand> lool: right, I'm just trying to rule out a bunch of things
<lool> shows up in profile in enforce mode and in processes in enforce mode
<lool> jdstrand: yup, thanks
<jdstrand> lool: ok, good, so we know that click installs it correctly. we know that click-apparmor does its thing, and we know that upstart app launch can tie it all together
<lool> ricmm, tedg: We have a major regressionin starting apps in the latest image; how could we check what unity8 is doing?
<jdstrand> lool: the next thing is the .desktop file
<tedg> lool, Is the latest image Mir based?
<jdstrand> lool: I don't know if unity8 is using upstart-app-launch yet or not
<sergiusens> jdstrand, lool Saviq if you stop unity8 && --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.8.desktop
<sergiusens> it works just fine
<sergiusens> tedg, mir isn't enabled b default
<tedg> Oh, okay.
<tedg> Do we do we use the same application management code in both cases?
<sergiusens> tedg, can you proposed your fix so we get icons btw?
<lool> tedg: no
<sergiusens> tedg, not sure about the code paths, but it's the same packages
<wellsb> Is this discussion about click packages failing to launch?
<jdstrand> tedg: no. iirc, unity8 and qtubuntu share code
<jdstrand> wellsb: yes
<tedg> sergiusens, ahead of you man :-)  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/icon-existing/+merge/185298
<asac> Saviq: ogra_: we just discussed a new process about coordinating landings that doesnt involve pinging etc.
<tedg> lool, So if it's using upstart-app-launch you can use upstart-app-watch to see the apps start/stop
<asac> a mail will go out very soon
<jdstrand> tedg: make that unity-mir and qtubuntu
<tedg> lool, But I'm not sure if it is or not yet.
<sergiusens> tedg, thanks
<asac> so lets apply that process for whatever you want to do
 * jdstrand looks at qtubuntu
<lool> tedg: how do I use upstart-app-watch?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  pong
<lool> tedg: I'm not even sure unity8 is starting anything
<tedg> lool, You run it, and it prints out strings
<lool> tedg: it's not a package and it's not a command in the image
<tedg> lool, Ah, it's in upstart-app-launch-tools
<mhall119> bzoltan: hey, what's the best source to get QtQuick qdocs as they apply to the Ubuntu SDK offering?
<mhall119> bzoltan: right now I'm using lp:ubuntu/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<mhall119> which seems to work well enough for my needs
<jdstrand> lool: there is a lot of stuff in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/149921303/qtubuntu_0.52%2B13.10.20130821-0ubuntu1_0.52%2B13.10.20130910.7-0ubuntu1.diff.gz that looks like might be related to a regression here
<bzoltan> mhall119: I really do not know much about that
<tedg> lool, I'm not sure how to check what Unity8 is doing there.  But in the same tools package there is a command line utility to launch an AppID, which should do the same thing that Unity8 is/will do
<jdstrand> looks like 0.52+13.10.20130821-0ubuntu1 was in saucy up until tuesday
<lool> jdstrand: so stracing unity-home-scope and unity8 for trace=process or trace=file shows *nothing* when trying to tap e.g. Stock Ticker
<mhall119> bzoltan: I'm working on http://91.189.93.79/api/qml/13.10/
<slangasek> cyphermox: ok - let me know when you've renamed it so I can review?
<mhall119> which will include Qt Quick API docs
<lool> jdstrand: this definitely looks like it
<jdstrand> lool: at this point, I am out of my depth. I think we need to ask greyback or Saviq about these
<lool> greyback: around?
<lool> jdstrand: yeah definitely
<greyback> lool: yes
<lool> greyback: we're facing a "critical" regression in the latest image
<lool> greyback: preinstalled click packages dont launch
<greyback> lool: I've a patch here: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/fix-click-packages/+merge/185316
<lool> greyback: we've ruled out apparmor, and we can start apps manually with both upstart and qmlscene
<greyback> I just need to test it
<lool> great
<anders3408> lool : hopefully not preinstall package from yesterday the 10. that are released ?
<lool> greyback: how long will that take you?
<jdstrand> lool: ok, at this point I am not needed for this any more, correct? will you handle it from here?
<lool> anders3408: not sure what you mean
<lool> jdstrand: yes; thanks!
<greyback> lool: I'm just reflashing device now, so under 30 mins to compile and check
<anders3408> preinstalled click packages dont launch
<lool> greyback: who usually reviews your branches?
<jdstrand> lool: np. can you brief rickspencer3 at some appropriate time?
<greyback> lool: either ricmm or mzanetti can
<lool> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> thanks
<anders3408> lool those images : saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<lool> greyback: can I ask them to prereview this?
<greyback> lool: sure. I'll poke mzanetti now, I know he can
<lool> anders3408: this doens't tell me anything about the version of that file
<mzanetti> so... do you
<anders3408> sorry lool 10-Sep-2013 16:52  362M
<lool> anders3408: basically if you use the stable images (ubuntu_system/system-image daily, or cdimage_touch/cdimage current) you're safe
<mhall119> any ETA on when setting the background image will be working?  It seems that almost everything is in place for it
<lool> anders3408: that's good, dont worry
<mhall119> setting it via system-settings I mean, not CLI
<anders3408> whats the diff between cdimage and ubuntu images ?
<mhall119> anders3408: ubuntu-system is read-only system image
<lool> anders3408: https://www.stgraber.org/2013/09/05/ubuntu-touch-system-images-now-default/
<mhall119> cdimage-touch is read-write
<lool> mzanetti: Hey, as noted above, this is candidate patch / mp possibly fixing a critical bug we're chasing; if you could prereview the code changes that would be great
<anders3408> so ubuntu_touch images are recommended, also when trying to bring ubuntu touch to a new device ?
<lool> mzanetti: (dont approve the mp before greyback completes his testing though  :-)
<anders3408> very much like mako
<cjwatson> lool: I'll probably be going out in the not too distant future; if this turns out to be a regression in click itself please SMS me
<lool> anders3408: no, they are recommended for end-users; there are only system-images for nexus devices, not other devices
<lool> cjwatson: ok; thanks for the offer, hopefully wont need to
<tedg> jdstrand, So we use indicator-applet-developers for basically what you're asking there.  It is "the part of canonical that does stuff like this".
<anders3408> oh lool , so its wrong im using : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip ?  or ?
<tedg> jdstrand, The name is obviously legacy :-)
<anders3408> for oppo find 5
<mzanetti> lool: looks fine to me (just reading through it) as I did _exactly_ the same in the launcher to find click apps
<tedg> jdstrand, Does that work for the MIR?
<mzanetti> lool: thing is, that was approved by greyback :D
<wellsb> lool: Out of curiosity, are you able to ssh to your device?  That broke on my device the same time the click issue arose
<mfisch> pmcgowan: we should chat today about customization, I'd like to bring you or someone on your team up to speed on the status and methods we're using
<jdstrand> tedg: well, I think the main goal is that if a bug is filed it ends up on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-s-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<jdstrand> tedg: if you want to add indicator-applet-developers to that list or have it be added to some higher group, you can coordinate with your manager and/or slangasek
<jdstrand> s/higher group/higher group that is/
<jdstrand> tedg: but I think for the MIR that is fine, but can you follow-up on making sure indicator-applet-developers bugs end up on that list?
<lool> anders3408: no that's good
<anders3408> lool good :) thanks
<lool> mzanetti: lol
<tedg> jdstrand, Yeah, I can.  I'm not sure if there's another team we should be using, but we've been using indicator-applet-developers so far...
<anders3408> lool are you good for looking at a syslog on device bringup ?
<tedg> jdstrand, Perhaps we should switch all of them?
<jdstrand> tedg: thanks, maybe? :)
<lool> ralsina, alecu: So I'm getting a manifest error upon installation of hello-world app; I suspect it's another regression in the way we launch apps; the click installed fine, but doens't launch
<cjwatson> "manifest error"?
<lool> rsalveti, alecu: Do I understand correctly that click-scope still has its own launch logic, duplicated from the unity one?
<mzanetti> lool: but I've tested it for a while and would say we're good.. also the finding of the icon is acked by cjwatson.
<mpt> kenvandine, I see you're the registrant of <https://launchpad.net/notes-app>. Do you have a link to the design spec please?
<lool> anders3408: sorry no, am chasing other rabbits right now
<anders3408> ahh okay lool :)
<slangasek> tedg, jdstrand: pmcgowan has ~unity-api-bugs set up in launchpad for this purpose, unless there's actually a different team responsible for indicators than the Unity API team, please use that
<kenvandine> mpt, no... i don't, sorry... that was part of a mass registration
<lool> dbarth: who's usually reviewing your webapps-demo changes?
<lool> dbarth: Could you make sure this lands super quickly?  like in the next hour or so
<lool> wellsb: I didn't try ssh-ing into my device; I still use mainly adb
<tedg> mpt, Cimi might know where the notes app design spec is.
<lool> cjwatson: actual error is "No manifest found xyz"
<tedg> slangasek, K, works for me.
<lool> cjwatson: after pressing "Open" once a click install completed from click scope
<cjwatson> lool: OK, not an error from click itself then
<lool> cjwatson: no, the click it correctly unpacked in /opt/click.u.c and shows up in click list
<lool> well, can't rule out some error
<lool> but basics seem to be there
<cjwatson> updating the backend for "click list" is pretty much the last thing
<lool> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:161: action started: open_click
<lool> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:183: Error building preview: No manifest found for app_id: ar.com.beuno.hello-world
<cjwatson> so that's usually an excellent sign
<lool> alecu, ralsina: I'm getting above log
<lool> alecu, ralsina: Full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097810/
<cjwatson> lool: pastebin "click list --manifest" please?
<lool> sergiusens: I see you reviewed dbarth's last update to webapps-demo, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/webapps-demo/click-packages-take-two/+merge/185212 ?
<kgunn> asac: is the intent to share that worksheet of "landing requests" to all the developers ?
<lool> sergiusens: would like to fix all click and apparmor issues + warnings for tonight's build
<kgunn> e.g. give them all write access
<lool> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097822/
<cjwatson> lool: no ar.com.beuno.hello-world mentioned there
<cjwatson> only com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world
<lool> cjwatson: oh
<lool> I might have scanned for the wrong hello world
<lool> that's bad
<sergiusens> lool, I'm lost with that, I was using xnox packages
<tedg> slangasek, Ah, I'm not an admin for that team.  Can you subscribe it here?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch
<lool> sergiusens: lost with what? webapps-demo?
<sergiusens> lool, yes
<lool> sergiusens: so jdstrand explained that the template name changed; the -experiemntal wasn't meant to be used
<lool> beuno also reviewed a queue of webapps in the appstore which switched to new template IIUC
<lool> I guess it's good to land
<lool> beuno, jdstrand: Any objection to landing https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/webapps-demo/click-packages-take-two/+merge/185212 ?
<sergiusens> lool, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1223945
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223945 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "replace webapps-demo with click packages" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lool> cjwatson: with another app (xda-developers), I get no error on Open -- nothing happens
<lool> alecu, ralsina ^
<beuno> lool, I'm good from the server side
<cjwatson> lool: If it's downloaded it somewhere then you could try "pkcon install-local foo.click" and see if that installs it; that would narrow down where the problem is
<lool> sergiusens: Oh right, you're saying we don't need it anymore since we're switching to click; yes, +1 !
<lool> sergiusens: but how do we ensure the new click use the right template?  are you getting them from appstore?
<xnox> and the clicks in the store with the updated correct apparmor template are currently still pending review.
<xnox> version number: 2.
<cwayne> stgraber, hey, ive got a question about phablet-flash, can you pass a date to --revision
<lool> cjwatson: so on hello-world (ar. one), pkcon completes with: Installed       com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.7  summary goes here
<lool> cjwatson: but package doesnt show up in clicklist
<lool> cjwatson: the xda app is listed in click list though
<lool> cjwatson: may I click install ar.com.beuno.hello-world_0.8_unknown.click?noauth=1 directly to get a direct report?
<lool> hmm why "unknown"
<lool> one is ar.com.beuno.hello-world_0.8_unknown.click?noauth=1 the other is com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.7.click?noauth=1
<sergiusens> cwayne, yes,not a date, a version
<lool> sergiusens, jdstrand, beuno: So actually rejecting https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/webapps-demo/click-packages-take-two/+merge/185212 since we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1223945
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223945 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "replace webapps-demo with click packages" [Undecided,Fix released]
<slangasek> tedg: done
<jdstrand> wfm
<cwayne> sergiusens, how can i get the version number of a specific build?
<lool> cwayne: system-image-cli -i
<beuno> ack
<lool> cwayne: oh before installing
<lool> cwayne: look at the json?
<lool> cwayne: there's a script for the latest version
<cwayne> lool, yeah, i want to get a specific known working version though :)
<lool> cwayne: "./utils/check-latest mako" from lp:~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server
<cwayne> system-image-cli -i works, thanks
<lool> cwayne: you could probably pathc check-latest to take a --revision argument or output a list of revisions
<sergiusens> cwayne, I don't have that tooled now, but...you can manually https://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/maguro/index.json
<lool> sergiusens: please patch existing script if you want to tool it  :-)
<lool> greyback: how are things going with testing?
<greyback> lool: just finished compiling
<sergiusens> lool, it's in the plans
<cjwatson> lool: should be able to
<cjwatson> lool: well
<sergiusens> lool, just trying to get out of breakage mode
<cjwatson> lool: wait, what
<cjwatson> 17:57 <lool> cjwatson: so on hello-world (ar. one), pkcon completes with: Installed       com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.7  summary goes here
<cjwatson> do you literally mean that you installed hello-world and it told you it had installed xda-developers?
<cjwatson> you might want to check that the files are in the right place :)
<lool> sergiusens: which breakage specifically?  the qtubuntu one to launch preinstalled clicks?
<sergiusens> lool, click in general
<cwayne> is there any update on the click package icon issue?
<greyback> lool: yep works
<lool> cjwatson: OMG, copy-paste error
<greyback> mzanetti: ^^
<lool> cjwatson: Installed       com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world-0.8      summary goes here
<lool> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097873/ of click list afterwards
<lool> after pkcon install-local ar.com.beuno.hello-world_0.8_unknown.click\?noauth\=1 that is
<lool> doing click install now
<cjwatson> don't
<ogra_> mhr3, with unity-scope-video-remote installed, clicking the play button on the video hardlocks the phone ... i think we cant seed that yet (i assume local videos will still be shown even without the scope ?)
<cjwatson> wait
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^^
<lool> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6097880/
<lool> cjwatson: ups sorry
<cjwatson> lool: so therefore ar.com.beuno.hello-world_0.8_unknown.click in fact contains com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world.  Nothing to see here :)
<mhr3> ogra_, in that case clicking anything from home scope search will do the same
<cjwatson> (or review bug)
<lool> beuno: ^
<lool> beuno: could we drop this from appstore and/or fix it?
<mhr3> ogra_, ie bug in url-dispatcher
<ogra_> jdstrand, so asac pointed me to you to talk about lightdm landing ... we need lightdm to make logind work to in turn have policykit not being open to the world in cases where we had to hack that up (i.e. click package, NM etc)
<greyback> lool: good news, click packages now start. Bad news, each one appears twice in the running apps list.
<greyback> just for click apps, not normal ones
<tedg> slangasek, Thanks!
<lool> greyback: I had app list issues before that too
<lool> greyback: ah
<lool> greyback: let's start with landing this change then
<lool> mzanetti: ^ could you ack the mp now?
<greyback> lool: ack, and I'll persue that problem next
<lool> greyback: thanks; would you update me here once you understand the issue?
<greyback> lool: you got it
<lool> greyback: I'll probably disappear for a bit for dinner
<lool> greyback: thanks
<ogra_> mhr3, clicking anything ? all other bits seem to work fine, even from search ... i'm pretty sure it just tries to play the video in a way that we dont support
<mhr3> ssweeny, ok, the customizations wiki page should be complete, let me know if something doesn't work from there
<mhr3> ssweeny, (well once the latest code lands...)
<ogra_> mhr3, note that we have no youtube support at all ... all videos in that scope seem to be youtube ones
<sergiusens> lool, cjwatson seems ricmm is onto something
<ogra_> he pretends to at least :)
<sergiusens> lool, jdstrand apps are crashing on launch
<sergiusens> cwd from the crash doesn't match the Path entry
<mhr3> ogra_, all the video results do is use xdg-open equivalent to open an http link
<anders3408> ogra_ or lool how long should it take to first bootup after a new flash ?
<mhr3> ogra_, all the results from the server in home scope are doing the same thing
<ogra_> mhr3, right, but there is no XDG app for youtube
<mhr3> ogra_, but there is http handler
<ssweeny> mhr3, great
<ogra_> mhr3, might be, nothing else hardlocks the device though (it even locks adb)
<xnox> sergiusens: looks like apps have been reviewed and published in store now, e.g.  https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/package/net.launchpad.click-webapps.amazon reports v2 download link.
<xnox> sergiusens: didn't propagate to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/ yet though.
<sergiusens> xnox, then we just need to wait for the cron to kick in
<mhr3> ogra_, can you open for example a foursquare result?
<xnox> sergiusens: =)
<ogra_> whats a foursquare result ?
<mhr3> ogra_, search for "london" in home and click something from "Info" category
<sergiusens> xnox, cjwatson set the cron, it's on lillypilly; you might be able to find it
<ogra_> doesnt bring up anything
<ogra_> (teh search)
<ogra_> oh, wait, thanks to the broken indicator i have no wlan
<mhr3> ogra_, how could you then see any results for videos? :P
<jdstrand> ogra_: oh, right, I forgot about click
<jdstrand> (and nm tbh)
<jdstrand> we may not pop up any policy dialogs on touch, but policykit is being used all over behind the scenes
<jdstrand> ogra_: that's accurate, correct ^
<cjwatson> 11 0,6,12,18 * * *      /home/sergiusens/click_ready/click_copy.py https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com ~/public_html/click_packages
<cjwatson> sergiusens,xnox: Running it for you now
<ogra_> jdstrand, right
<cjwatson> xnox: That good enough now?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, thanks... I guess xnox has access to that user
<cjwatson> No
<ogra_> jdstrand, and currently cjwatson ships something that overrides PK security on click, logind would make that obsolete
<sergiusens> so it's for his info
<cjwatson> It's ubuntu-archive
<sergiusens> ah
<ogra_> (same for NM ... and i'm not sure for how many other bits)
<cjwatson> ogra_,jdstrand: yeah, would be more than happy to remove that once I can
<ogra_> cjwatson, ++
<sergiusens> xnox, you need more deBeloper points it seems ;-)
<lool> sergiusens: there is a segfault if you just qmlscene unknown-file.qml
<lool> sergiusens: so the cwd is definitely the first thing to fix
<beuno> lool, not sure what I need to do?
<lool> sergiusens: this requires a patch to qtubuntu to read it from .desktop properly IIRC
<lool> beuno: there's a mismatch in appstore between name of the file and contents of the package
<sergiusens> lool, seems it's already being tracked https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/fix-click-packages/+merge/185316
<lool> beuno: for a hello-world package
<beuno> lool, ack, I'll take are of that after lunch
<ogra_> jdstrand, beyond that lightdm would indeed allow us to remove the overly hackish ubuntu session upstart jobs
<lool> beuno: ar.com.beuno.hello-world_0.8_unknown.click?noauth=1 contains com.ubuntu.hello-world
<lool> sergiusens: yes, that's the can't start preinstalled click thing I've been chasing
<beuno> that's... odd
<cjwatson> lool: make that com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world
<lool> sergiusens: greyback completed testing, see above, and mzanetti is to ack the mp
<mzanetti> lool: yeah... running a test run before...
<xnox> sergiusens: cjwatson: excellent, thanks. all up-to-date now.
<sergiusens> lool, and then there's https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/icon-existing/+merge/185298
<lool> sergiusens: greyback discovered another issue after the fix that apps show up twice in running list
<sergiusens> lool, that was already reported by cwayne I think
<ogra_> mhr3, so after reboot and with working network, the search works, clicking on anything in "info" doesnt have any effect at all though (but also doesnt hardlock anything)
<lool> cwayne: how long did you get the issue of clicks appearing multiple times in the running list?  do you have it in "current"/daily/stable?
<ogra_> hmm, pressing play doesnt either anymore :(
<lool> sergiusens: Ack; I think I saw it took, but not sure it's exactly the same
<cwayne> lool, let me check
<mhr3> ogra_, yet doing that in video does lock it up?
<cwayne> ive been seeing it for some time now (like a week)
<cwayne> lool, yep, just installed daily and i see it
<cjwatson> yeah, likewise, not with preinstalled ones either
<cjwatson> I think alecu said that was known
<ogra_> mhr3, no, not anymore ...
<ogra_> oh, now it did
<mhr3> ogra_, lovely
<ogra_> took a while
<ogra_> mhr3, so either we disable the video lens altogether or at least omit the remote videos (assuming the youtube format makes the player hardlock the device)
<lool> cwayne: thanks
<ogra_> ricmm, could you try replacing libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop with libunity-scopes-json-def-phone durign your testing ?
<anders3408> ogra_: do you have time to look at this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098007/ its the issue from yesterday
<mhr3> ogra_, trying to rep
<mhr3> but i'm getting fricking empty headers now
<anders3408> first : powerd[494]: Running on find5  but then later on same bootup : powerd[1049]: Could not determine device, running without config
<anders3408> also init fails : init: cannot find '/system/bin/* on all
<anders3408> but /system is mounted
<ogra_> asac, ok, replacing libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop with the libunity-scopes-json-def-phone does not break any tests (you asked me to prove that to you, ricmm just did)
<anders3408> does ubuntu touch needs some binder changes in kernel ? as same kernel in cm10.1 gives not somethihng like this : peirs debug:biner:error code:29189, code-str:BR_DEAD_REPLY, end
<anders3408> binder: 657:657 transaction failed 29189, size 100-0
<anders3408> one process also termintated : init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (917) terminated with status 1
<lool> alecu, ralsina: So to sum up: there were two issues: one with hello-world which was broken package (beuno to fix RSN), and another one with other clicks which don't launch, but I think it's the same issue as for preinstalled clicks
<alecu> hi lool
<alecu> lool: is this on the RO image or the RW one?
<linuxperia> Hi. I want to Port Ubuntu Touch to a MTK6516 Smart Phone Device. Have all stuff installed but need assistance with building the kernel. Maybe Adroid even can be skipped as from my knoweledge a linux Kernel Version for MTK6516 Device exist => http://sourceforge.net/projects/alcatel/files/OT_6010A_20130626.tar.xz/download
<ogra_> anders3408, sorry, life is just a bit crazy today
<anders3408> oh :(
<anders3408> ogra_:  just one quicky : is it pre-start.sh script that makes : LXC_ROOTFS_PATH ?
<ogra_> yes
<anders3408> but mine errors out with error 1
<anders3408> but i dont see why as : elif [ -e /boot/android-ramdisk.img ]; that file exsis
<ogra_> mhr3, hmm, for some reason libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop came back into my install ... i wonder if playback hung because of this
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Nexus 7 (2013) | http://askubuntu.com/q/344761
<alecu> lool: (catching up with the backlog): yes, the click scope having code to launch apps will be fixed after some refactor that I expect to land next week. It's https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-click/+bug/1217046
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217046 in Unity Click Scope "The scope is launching the apps itself" [High,Triaged]
 * ogra_ tries to trigger the issue again
<jdstrand> ogra_: so, to be crystal clear. right now lightdm is not on touch therefore any policy kit policy that is on the device is not being enforced in any manner. we need to land lightdm to get logind which then gives us policykit
<mhr3> ogra_, no, it's just a .json file
<ogra_> mhr3, k
<ogra_> jdstrand, exactly ... and mterry has all bits and pieces ready, they could land
<jdstrand> ogra_: right, thanks for the info
<ogra_> mhr3, right, i got it hanging again ... note that i'm testing on maguro btw
<mhr3> me too
<mhr3> but i can't get it to hang, cause i can get the headers to show up
<cyphermox> didrocks: if you can still do a quick review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/lib-rename/+merge/185329
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'm about to deploy the stack changes, starting with the saucy stuff, but they're also about to start
<jdstrand> cyphermox: ogra_ tells me that policykit is totally broken on touch because lightdm hasn't landed. lightdm allows for logind, which gives us policykit. how is network-manager working without policykit?
<cyphermox> jdstrand: there's a workaround in place for now
<cyphermox> but normally, "not well"
<cyphermox> actually... that's not entirely true. it works quite well, you just need to be root to tell it to do anything
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: what's the workaround?
<jdstrand> cyphermox: what does the workaround do? just let it go merrily on its way?
<cyphermox> jdstrand: mdeslaur: rsalveti and slangasek know the details -- a diverted policy file ...
<jdstrand> ah, so that is broken functionality as opposed to wide open
<jdstrand> slangasek, rsalveti: hi! :)
<cyphermox> ah, so right
<jdstrand> slangasek, rsalveti: I'm trying to understand the security implications of what we have now with policykit not working
<sergiusens> plars, doanac asac can we trigger a retest on te images
<cyphermox> jdstrand: /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf
<cyphermox> on the device is just set to allow= true
<rsalveti> jdstrand: check lxc-android-config
<rsalveti> yeah
<cyphermox> allow_any true, I mean
<rsalveti> I believe we'll get lightdm soon
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<jdstrand> rsalveti: so all of the overrides are in lxc-android-config?
<cyphermox> so yes, just lets it merrily go about it's way
<cyphermox> yup
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yup
<jdstrand> rsalveti: for more than just nm?
<didrocks> cyphermox: sure, one sec
<stgraber> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> stgraber, another signature please :) http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/cambridge/job/feifei-image/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/custom.tar.xz
 * mdeslaur looks through lsc-android-config
<plars> sergiusens: ricmm just said there was a new image, the cdimage runs are going, but I don't see a new system image yet
<cyphermox> just NM afaik -- so that people can use the UI to control NM, or to run nmcli as phablet
 * jdstrand too
<cyphermox> it's the only polkit config diverted this way... doesn't mean there aren't other hacks elsewhere
<cyphermox> didrocks: do you have a trick to disable all the stacks just now so I can go about deploying the config?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: based on cyphermox' comments-- it sounds like policykit not working means that it defaults to 'not allowed' and that in the current state we need to do overrides to allow=true?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: is that accurate?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: I believe so, but slangasek was the one who did that change
<jdstrand> heh
<lool> alecu: RO vs RW: we're defaulting to RO images now; please focus on the system-image images for testing
<cyphermox> jdstrand: with policykit "not working", polkit can't figure out that the phablet user from adb and from the UI is actually local, and thus normally disallows the controls
<jdstrand> slangasek: based on cyphermox' comments-- it sounds like policykit not working means that it defaults to 'not allowed and that in the current state we need to do overrides to allow=true?
<stgraber> cwayne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098120/
<mdeslaur> with no logind, it probably means allow_active doesn't work
<lool> alecu: generally speaking, it's unlikely that things working on RO wont work on RW  :-)
<cyphermox> correct
<anders3408> hm..... ogra_ what makes /proc/***/root/dev/lxc/tty3 or tty2  ?
<anders3408> as mine doesnt exsist
<sergiusens> plars, right, system may be running now
<cwayne> stgraber, thanks
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, cyphermox: that is what I was thinking
<lool> alecu: "we'll have code to launch apps" err don't you have today already?!
<cyphermox> the issue indeed is with allow_active specificlyy because of logind
<stgraber> mfisch: I won't be able to make your meeting next week as I'll be at Plumbers 2013 in New Orleans but I should be there the week after
<anders3408> not even lxc in that folders
<mfisch> stgraber: perfect
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: so default closed. then we just need to see what we changed to override it
<cwayne> sergiusens, hey, back to the phablet-flash --revision, system-image-cli -i gives a current build number, is that unique to that build or is it just saying that its the .5 build for the day?
<didrocks> cyphermox: disable in which way, not running?
<mfisch> stgraber: lool pointed out to me that we'll need a way to customize the update server for private customization tarballs
<cyphermox> jdstrand: I spent a bit of time looking at logind and polkit, but not much, and got sidetracked to othr matters
<mfisch> stgraber: we can hack it for now
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah, I found it, it's just a NM policy file
<didrocks> cyphermox: or killing current run?
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah to avoid them starting for now...
<alecu> lool: I mean "the click scope will no longer have the code to launch the apps itself". It will use the dash to do actual spawning of the process.
<cyphermox> yeah, just the current run
<cyphermox> didrocks: ^
<stgraber> mfisch: that'll likely just be another internal server
<lool> cwayne: the ubuntu ids are unique and the numbers like 44 are unique per (channel, device), but not yet globally unique
<mfisch> stgraber: right
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: so, I think I'm ok with it being in that state for touch
<lool> alecu: oh ok; yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: so, everything is started by http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-build_all-head/
<lool> alecu: we have to make sure it still works after the round of qtubuntu fixes goes in
<alecu> lool: I need to keep using the RW images, because I compile on the device
<didrocks> cyphermox: just disable the schedule on that job (note the hours to bring it back)
<slangasek> jdstrand: so you probably want to look at lxc-android-config and the policykit override therein
<jdstrand> slangasek: yep, we're there
<lool> alecu: there are things you can do in your situation
<jdstrand> cyphermox, rsalveti, slangasek: thanks
<slangasek> jdstrand: most policykit rules say something like "allow_active" or "allow_inactive"; but if policykit isn't getting *any* session info from logind, neither of these match and you need "allow_all"
<lool> alecu: a) cross-compile (might or might not be hard to achieve)  b) remount read-write when you need to build, then reboot read-only when you want to test read-only
<cyphermox> didrocks: too late anyway though, the jobs are all started
<cyphermox> didrocks: more importantly anyway: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/transition/+merge/185332
<cyphermox> found some issues, but the rest looks fine
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> ok ;)
<jdstrand> slangasek: yep
<didrocks> cyphermox: approved
<alecu> lool: b) is hard for my use case, because I need to install all the building dependencies, and that breaks RO updates. I've never done a), I'll try to find out more, thanks.
<didrocks> cyphermox: please, do not hesitate to update the wiki page once you follow the procedure
<plars> sergiusens: do you know where we can see the status of those image building? do we have any visibility into that?
<didrocks> cyphermox: oh, and you'll need to send an email to us to tell "please look now at the saucy view"
<plars> ogra_ / stgraber ^?
<lool> alecu: which packages are you specifically working on outside unity-scope-click?
<cyphermox> didrocks: indeed
<cyphermox> actually, I now see that somehow autopilot isn't in to_transition either
<ogra_> plars, we dont
<ogra_> plars, well, the cdimage team can watch the log on the builder, but we only have http acceess driectly from the cdimage machine to watch it kind of live
<ogra_> (by reloading the webpage)
<cyphermox> ok, they're already transitioned to a series branch
<alecu> lool: just unity-scope-click. The dependencies are all that "apt-get build-dep unity-scope-click" brings.
<stgraber> plars: currently only the cdimage team can watch those, in the (hopefully near) future we'll have those builds happening as Launchpad buildd jobs
<stgraber> plars: at which point they'll show up on https://launchpad.net/builders
<stgraber> plars: if you want that faster, go nag infinity, I hear he's nearby :)
<sergiusens> plars, there's a people.canonical.com url link but I always lose it
<sergiusens> but that's only once the build is done
<plars> sergiusens: well, once the build is done I typically just check system-image.ubuntu.com :)
<stgraber> sergiusens: ~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs
<stgraber> sergiusens: but those only get synced to nusakan once the build is over and then get synced to lillypilly by an hourly cron, so indeed not great to know what's going on :)
<plars> asac, ricmm, sergiusens: The touch_ro builds just kicked off, so that image is there now :)
<mdeslaur> mterry: so, does lightdm implement the lock screen, or is it in the user's session?
<mdeslaur> mterry: (on touch)
<plars> asac, ricmm, sergiusens: at least from looking at the previous from the cdrom images... the gallery test just passed, where it didn't before, so we should see an improvement
<beuno> lool, uploaded 0.9 with the fix  (QtCreator resets all the values at random, so it's tricky to figure out what the right combination of clicks is)
<mterry> mdeslaur, still in session these days.  Waiting on mir-on-mir for real greeter
<mterry> mdeslaur, I have a branch that will introduce lightdm into Touch, but only as a direct autologin into the greeter's fake lockscreen
<mdeslaur> mterry: ok, thanks
<jdstrand> mterry: does that mean screenlock will or will not be in 13.10?
<jdstrand> mterry: (on touch)
<mterry> jdstrand, we still plan to have screenlock as a real greeter.  We know it's getting close and we're not pumped about it landing late.  As a fallback plan...  I'm not sure what we'd do (figleaf session-security or no screenlock at all)
<jdstrand> mterry: that's ok, just curious. thanks!
<mhall119> is there a way to --wipe when installing ubuntu-system?
 * mhall119 tried --no-backup
<stgraber> just a FYI, LXC 1.0~alpha1 will land in the next image. I did some tests on my device before pushing it to the archive and there doesn't appear to be any change in behaviour.
<mhall119> *tries*
<stgraber> if you spot anything weird related to the ubuntu/android integration, ping me and I'll check if that's some kind of regression in the new LXC
<stgraber> (LXC is now in bugfix only mode until release, that was the only new upstream releases we wanted in for this cycle)
<cwayne> mhall119, beware --no-backup keeps /userdata/.writable_image
<mhall119> cwayne: just the file?
<cwayne> mhall119, yeah
<mhall119> I had cdimage-touch on here before, so I probably don't have that file anyway
<cwayne> fair enough
<mhall119> I just want to make sure all my userdata is erased so I start clean
<cwayne> --no-backup should work then
<cwayne> gah, no more -u option for ubuntu-system?
<sergiusens> plars, asac the tests that need to run need to be for 12.2 fyi
<asac> sergiusens: you say we should cancel 12.1?
<asac> sure?
<plars> sergiusens: right, that's what's running
<asac> oki
<asac> sergiusens: is that the one with the fix for the video lens etc.?
<asac> like what ogra wanted?
<asac> or is that .3?
<plars> asac: I believe this had the unity fixes
<ogra_> asac, that will be the next build
<plars> asac: and a few other things, nothing I see for video lens
<asac> ogra_: goodie ... so .3
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> ogra_: where is that?
<ogra_> .2 is just for you to check unity
<ogra_> not started
<asac> ogra_: we really need to move ahead to indicators as well
<ogra_> packages are not through the process yet
<asac> ogra_: do yuou want to land with them in parallel and fight the blame war?
<ogra_> sure, let the fun begin :)
<asac> ogra_: i assume wcant wait for your change giving us a clear green
<ogra_> someone land them, quick :)
<asac> so lets do this:
<asac> 1. once the current image confirms stuff is green
<asac> 2. fix video lens and kick image
<ogra_> right
<asac> 3. while that runs land indicators and kick
<asac> then we can see if you caused a regression
<asac> or indicators
<ogra_> that will still take a while until the packages are through proposed etc
<asac> ogra_: your or indicator packages?
<asac> yours is in, right?
<sergiusens> asac, plars yes http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130912.2.changes
<ogra_> mine
<ogra_> nope, not in
<ogra_> its all uploaded
<asac> ogra_: the seed chagne?
<ogra_> but not migrated
<asac> the rest hopefyully already was in
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> no
<asac> ok... indicators will also take a bit
<ogra_> i waited for your ok first
<asac> ogra_: so is click fixed in .2 or .3?
<asac> ricmm: ?
<ogra_> thast why they got uploaded together about 30min ago
<asac> sure
<ogra_> rickmm is afk
<asac> your testing was valuable
<asac> no problme
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> Saviq, FYI, i left out the remote video scope for now, since it showed crashes
<ogra_> (someone from the Unity team should probably take a deeper look at that before we can seed it)
<ogra_> asac, oh, and FYI http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/current/
<ogra_> /current diffs
<plars> we are seeing results show up from mako now, maguro should start to show up shortly... needed to restart that job. Anyone know why this happens? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-install-and-boot/128/console
<plars> it *looks* like the network is up, but when it tries to go do an apt-get update, it seems to be trying to read from a bunch of nonexistent urls
<ogra_> plars, ask tedg :P .... the indicator randomly kills the network connection
<ogra_> (happens to me all the time here ... very annoying)
<plars> tedg: really?
<ogra_> plars,  hopefully thats fixed with the new indicators that will land soon
<cyphermox> jhodapp: ~mathieu-tl
<sergiusens> asac, ric says click is not fixed in .2
<lool> sergiusens: is https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/fix-click-packages/+merge/185316 going in a package?
<lool> not uploaded in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu
<sergiusens> lool, yes, in qtubuntu
<sergiusens> lool, it's going through ci
<lool> ok thanks
<mhall119> alecu: is there a bug for the missing click app icons in the dash?
<mhall119> or in the launcher either
<tedg> ogra_, plars, ?  randomly killed by the indicator?
<tedg> Seems like not an indicator thing.
<tedg> mhall119, No, but the fix is in trunk :-)
<sergiusens> tedg, mhall119 I haven't approved the MR yet
<sergiusens> oh, but charles has
<sergiusens> nvm
<mhall119> sergiusens: MR for the click icons?
<ogra_> tedg, well, there are no driver issues in the logs or anything and the indicator just jumps to wlan off
<lool> mhall119: there are a couple of icon issues and corresponding fixes going in today
<mhall119> lool: is there a bug for it?
<lool> mhall119: one was https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/icon-existing/+merge/185298
<lool> mhall119: not sure about a bug
<tedg> ogra_, What's in ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-network.log when that happens?
<lool> mhall119: and hte other one https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/fix-click-packages/+merge/185316
<lool> asac: two packages landing soon to fix launch issues and icons, qtubuntu and upstart-app-launch
<mhall119> ok, guess I'll wait then
<lool> asac: the last opportunity for a fix would be webapps warnings; these are in clicks though, so should be fixed via appstore
<lool> asac: I'm not aware of other click/launch regressions yet, and haven't confirmed the fixes
<ogra_> tedg, thats the full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098388/
<ogra_> it currently is offline again
<lool> asac: these wont make it to automatic image build, will have to rebuild once it's landed
<lool> Folks, I think I'll be going away for 1 or 1.5 hours and check back later
<tedg> ogra_, That looks like the state variable from NM changing.  We're not changing it in those cases, just responding to the NM signals.
<ogra_> tedg, what about the assertions ?
<ogra_> lool, i'll stop automatic builds for this run so we can drive manually as needed
<lool> ogra_: ok
<rsalveti> slangasek: how can we add a new package to the FFe list at bug 1208989? we need to add gst-plugins-bad1.0 in there
<ubot5> bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208989
<slangasek> rsalveti: it may be more straightforward to file a separate FFe bug at this point
<rsalveti> slangasek: right, guess that would be easier indeed
<rsalveti> slangasek: ok, let me prepare one
<tedg> ogra_, Those are bad, but I don't think they'd be causing a disconnect.  It sounds like the device is disappearing?
<slangasek> once it gets approved we can always add it to the other bug's description for reference
<ogra_> tedg, nothing in syslog or dmesg about that
<tedg> ogra_, If you have time, putting a G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals in your upstart job would be handy.
<tedg> ogra_, Then apport will send those to me :-)
<ogra_> tedg, well, lets wait for the indicators to land and see if it magically goes away :)
<ogra_> (i will need to re-flash with that image anyway for other parts)
<alecu> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-click/+bug/1221643
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221643 in Unity Click Scope "Icons of installed apps sometimes(?) don't show up after reboot/reflash" [High,New]
<anders3408> ogra_:  you still here  ?
<seepa> hi, when I boot flipped ubuntu I'm stuck at busy box getting "initrd: Couldn't find data partition. Spawning adbd ..." I know the init script is searching for "userdata UDA and DATAFS" in /dev/, but from what I can tell my data partition is /dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/p8 ... suggestions how to fix this?
<alecu> mhall119: looks like that bug will be fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/icon-existing/+merge/185298
<mfisch> mterry / ssweeny: what did we agree was the best way to seed a setting for accounts services? I don't want to blindly set with dbus because then the user cannot change it
<mfisch> I'm vaguely recalling a run once job
<mterry> mfisch, why can't user change it?
<mfisch> mterry: I mean if I set it on dbus on every boot-up, then the change would be useless
<mterry> mfisch, oh.  You can change the default value in the interface file...  But if you're doing a customization... Maybe divert the file?
<mterry> mfisch, else save whether you've set it via dbus before
<mterry> mfisch, and don't run twice
<mfisch> mterry: that file is in /var/lib/AccountsService?
<mterry> mfisch, uhm, no.  though I suppose you could do that too...
<ssweeny> where is the interface file?
<mfisch> (back in 2 mins)
<mhall119> thanks alecu
<mmcc> OT, in case anyone's curious, you can make phablet-flash work on Mac OS X. It's a big improvement over trying to work with VirtualBox's USB support, if you can't just boot Ubuntu natively on your mac. Here's a quick set of notes showing how: http://michael-mccracken.net/2013/09/flashing-ubuntu-touch-from-osx/
<mfisch> mterry: in case you missed what ssweeny said, where is the interface file?
<popey> mmcc: ooh! nice
<alecu> mmcc: that's awesome. You should post that link in [Ubuntu-phone]
<mmcc> popey: yes, it's so much more reliable this way. I was pleasantly surprised.
<alecu> sergiusens: ^
<mmcc> alecu: will do
<ogra_> lool, i dont see any traces of the two packages you were waiting for
<ogra_> lool, did anyone take care for CI for these ?
<HTC_One_German> Hi
<cyphermox> slangasek: lp:mtp is now ready for review, the lib rename got merged
<lool> ogra_: I saw one go through
<ogra_> lool, yep, we are working on it now
<lool> ogra_: do you know about qtubuntu's status?
<ogra_> i wasnt aware CI is on manual
<lool> it was in CI a long time ago
<ogra_> lool, on its way
<AskUbuntu> How to access geolocation information on Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/344831
<genii> Hm.
<lool> ogra_: do you have an ETA for qtubuntu?
<lool> it's not uploaded, so it will be really late once its built, installed and image is built and published...
<ogra_> lool, CI was kicked off, no idea how long the package takes to build ... or to get through -proposed
<ogra_> it deosnt get uploaded ... its a CI package
<ogra_> cyphermox just kicked off the CI
<anders3408> ogra_:  just a quick question : its an error when dmesg says : init: cannot find '/system/bin/"something here"  , disabling 'some function' ?
<ogra_> anders3408, do you have a line for /system in fstab ?
<anders3408> the files is there , and its mounted, but mounting partitions gave me some issues to start with, so perhaps i did something wrong on that part , and that what it complains about
<anders3408> sure ogra_ /dev/mmcblk0p19                                       /system      ext4    ro,barrier=1                                wait
<anders3408> normally its like this : /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/system         /system      ext4    ro,barrier=1                                wait
<anders3408>  
<anders3408> but somehow ubuntu cant see it that way
<ogra_> i'm talking about /etc/fstab
<anders3408> oh :) sorry just a sec
<lool> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=qtubuntu&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=saucy
<lool> sergiusens: I see there are other changes queued up in daily release for qtubuntu, and latest mp doens't seem to be there?!
<anders3408> ogra_: here is fstab line :
<anders3408> # added by lxc-android-boot for /system
<anders3408> /dev/mmcblk0p19	/system	ext4	ro,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro	0	0
<anders3408> ups sorry one to much :)
<ogra_> lool, shouldnt that be daily-next ?
<ogra_> anders3408, hmm, looks fine
<ogra_> what are the processes it says it disables ?
<anders3408> ogra_:  i may have found another way to mount instead , as if i checks that location im using now
<anders3408> all processes from system/bin
<anders3408> if you see /dev/mmc*
<anders3408> brw-rw----  1 root   disk      179,  19 Sep 12 21:03 mmcblk0p19
<lool> ogra_: oh yes
<ogra_> sounde like your android build has issues then
<lool> ogra_: I had actually checked *next*
<ogra_> :)
<cyphermox> lool: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+packages?field.name_filter=qtubuntu&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<lool> ogra_: but it's in *daily-build-next*
<lool> cyphermox: right, thanks
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> so it needs promotion now
<lool> ogra_: how does it get into the archive now?
<lool> I guess someone does a manual pocket copy now
<cjohnston> /19/10
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> lool, it's one of the package being tracked
<lool> let's not wait for the 3 hours thing
<lool> or 4 hours sorry
<anders3408> but ogra_ in /dev/disk/by-partlabel/ its like lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  16 Sep 12 21:03 system -> ../../mmcblk0p19
<ogra_> anders3408, the message is from androids init when it tries to start the container, something is wrong in there
<ogra_> anders3408, /system/bin/logcat should give you the log from inside the container
<ogra_> lool, there is more stuff asac held back that is supposed to land (all not in CI)
<lool> ogra_: I don't understand what that means
<anders3408> well ogra_ that doesnt give me much : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098840/ only 22 lines
<lool> ogra_: is this stuff that we want which is currently held back?
<anders3408> which ends up in  Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...
<lool> ogra_: I mostly care about the click / launch related fixes landing
<lool> in an image
<lool> to confirm they are fixed
<lool> asac probably also tracks Mir stuff
<lool> if both land, and tests pass, we can promote  :-)
<ogra_> lool, and we are waiting since two days to land the switch option for Mir ... thats spread across three pakcages
<ogra_> lool, and by decision from asac that should land along with the click fixes
<Darakian> Hi all, is there any word on ubuntu touch for the new nexus 7?
<Darakian> ?
<ogra_> Darakian, feel free to port it
<Darakian> daww
<Darakian> ok
<ogra_> there are no plans for an official port
<ogra_> there was some discussion on the mailing list though
<ogra_> from some community people that wanted to port it
<Darakian> did they set up a page somewhere for it
<Darakian> ?
<ogra_> i dotn think so ... check the devices wikipage
<ogra_> !devices | Darakian
<Darakian> I did
<ubot5> Darakian: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cyphermox> didrocks: unity-mir ftbfs,  libplatform-api1-dev : Depends: libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1 (= 0.18.3+13.10.20130912-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Darakian> nothing there
<ogra_> ah, k
<Darakian> :(
<anders3408> and the dmesg says init: cannot find '/system/bin/surfaceflinger', disabling 'surfaceflinger'  ogra_ so it pretty much disables surfaceflinger even before it tries to start it , which im pretty sure is my issue, even  sh errors out : init: cannot find '/system/bin/sh
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'll copy that
<ogra_> then they probably havent
<Darakian> ok
<Darakian> thanks for the help
<Darakian> :)
<ogra_> anders3408, yeah, something is wonky with your android
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass_, hey ... on Air !
<ChickenCutlass_> ogra_, yes
<anders3408> yes thats for sure :) but the only thing i can think of that can do that so it "cant" find those files should either be some mout thing or permissions
<ogra_> :)
<anders3408> ogra_: does files like sh and surfaceflinger in system/bin have another permission than it should on regular aosp roms ?
<ogra_> anders3408, i dont think it has to do with pwermissions
<lool> ogra_: Mir stuff, ack, these are the ones I meant
<anders3408> naah you probably right , then it shouldt say it cant find those files
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, ping
<ogra_> right
<anders3408> what else can cause such issue ?
<anders3408> ogra_: if you have time , i can make a quick dmesg so you can see if you can spot something :)
<ogra_> try using the android-chroot script ... see if you can enter the container rootfs
<ogra_> if you can chekc the mounts
<ogra_> anders3408, do you have a /vendor mount btw ?
<ogra_> (on ubuntu)
<cyphermox> didrocks: ignore me please
<anders3408> yes from root i have /vendor
<anders3408> like  /vendor/firmware/libpn544_fw.so
<ogra_> sounds good
<ogra_> well, then try to check the container from the inside
<anders3408> ogra_: hah, android-chroot : failed to run command sh : no such file or ......
<ogra_> ok, your container doesnt have /system mounted then
<anders3408> and sh should be found in /system/bin/sh
<ogra_> yes
<anders3408> so android mounts system, but the container doesnt mount it... hmmm
<ogra_> other way round :)
<ogra_> ubuntu mounts it, but the cotnainer doesnt
<anders3408> ahh :)
<anders3408> uhm .. should that shows up in dmesg ogra_ ?
<ogra_> (since you obviously could execute logcat from ubuntu)
<ogra_> no, in logcat
<anders3408> not just logcat
<anders3408> i need to write ./system/bin/logcat
<anders3408> or else it doesnt know what logcat means
<anders3408> and when i do that , i only get 23 lines from logcat : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6098840/
<lool> ogra_, sergiusens, mzanetti, asac: Tested qtubuntu-android from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4971260 on mako and a bunch of icons are back (it seems there are duplicate entries in the app list though), can launch preinstalled clicks, can install and launch new ones, woohoo
<anders3408> ogra_: thats why im kinda lost :)
<rickspencer3> lool,  sweet, does that mean that the image is going to be released?
<anders3408> i can verify that there is alot of issues, but when i backtracked the issue, i ends up in those mount points , and then the chain is broken :)
<lool> rickspencer3: no, a) package isn't in Ubuntu yet, b) mir packages aren't in ubuntu c) image needs to be built and tested with them in Ubuntu
<lool> well not sure about latest status of b) actually, havent tracked the list of packages there
<slangasek> ChickenCutlass: pong
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek, actually -- stgraber helped me
<ChickenCutlass> thanks
<slangasek> ok!
<sergiusens> lool, rickspencer3 it's in the process of
<lool> sergiusens: Cool
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, you mean you are moving the fixed qtubuntu into the image now?
<anders3408> ogra_:  it may sounds stupid , but there is one more thing about those mounts, when i flashing a new build on a wiped device , plus the other zip, on first bootup it doesnt get anything in etc/fstab so nothing mounted, but if i then wipes it all and reflash all again, then i get those few lines in fstab and somewhere system and data is moutned
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, cyphermox is actually
<lool> sergiusens: still dont see it in ubuntu though
<rickspencer3> coolio
<lool> cyphermox: I've tested the package, could you push it to Ubuntu now?
<anders3408> ogra_: recovery == latest twrp
<rickspencer3> so we still have a chance of getting a green image today, it sounds like
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, that's the goal
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, is anything blocking right now?
<ogra_> well, apart from the fact that nothing of that is in the archive yet ?
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, just moving bits through the pipes
<ogra_> (and that we have to leave the building soon)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I thought sergiusens just said that cyphermox is moving it to the archive as we speak
<rickspencer3> did I misunderstand that?
<anders3408> ogra_:  so on first flash and bootup , i only have /var/run , no log folder and no system mounted at all
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, it's in the process of (going through daily release)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, we had a bunch of fixed that were held back due to the image being broken (stopped the line), that are supposed to go in along ... and these were just uploaded
<ogra_> *fixes
<ogra_> which will delay us  for about 1-1.5h until they hit the archive
<rickspencer3> still in all, sounds like there is still a chance for a green image ... and one that includes Mir :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the mir bits were also just uploaded
<w-flo> anders3408, that sounds like flashing fails half-way because you're out of disk space (/var/log should exist after flashing)
<ogra_> so you can easily enable it with the next image
<rickspencer3>  ogra_right
<rickspencer3> oops
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> anyway, yeah ... so good progress
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, mir is going to be enabled with a toggle file (surfaceflinger is still the default)
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, ack
<anders3408> w-flo: well how much storage should my data need ? i have 1.5 gb on this phone,
<rickspencer3> understood
<rickspencer3> still, it's in
<rickspencer3> it's testable
<ogra_> and hopefully tomorrow we'll get lightdm so we can get rid of a few of the giant security holes
<rickspencer3> we can move on to the next parts of the stack
<w-flo> anders3408, the flashing script extracts the ubuntu rootfs *first*, then removes the old ubuntu rootfs... and 1.5gb is probably not enough to have 2 ubuntu rootfs copies at the same time
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oh? I thought we were going to drop LightDM for now
<rickspencer3> I don't have a strong opinion, but I thought that's what was decided
<ogra_> rickspencer3, that would be really bad, since we would have to disable all security for click install, network manager etc
<rickspencer3> huh
<ogra_> (would have to keep it disabled actually)
<ogra_> it all full of hacks
<jdstrand> ogra_: click install-- I thought there was already a workaround in place for that
<anders3408> but w-flo if i wipes all partitions from twrp, and reflash it all, on first bootup i then have log, but something very off as either /system aint mounted on ubuntu or the container, dmesg says   init: cannot find '/system/bin/sh', disabling and on and on
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I inferred from this that LightDM was not needed: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04071.html
<ogra_> jdstrand, right, dropping PK checks
<ogra_> jdstrand, didnt we have that conversation a few hours ago ?
<ogra_> :)
<anders3408> w-flo: should i try your modifying script for the ubuntu zip ?  so its using /sdcard instead or ?
<jdstrand> ogra_: I missed the click install bit. I am going to reply to https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04071.html with an update on that
<anders3408> atm even when data and system is mounted, sdcard is still gone :)
<jdstrand> I don't actually think that is a problem if we can do a similar thing like we do for network manager
<ogra_> rickspencer3, i would find it evry very odd to release this horrid hacks
<jdstrand> (eg, add some overrides in lxc-android-config so that only touch is affected)
<ogra_> thats far from releasabel quality
<w-flo> anders3408, using /sdcard might help somewhat (I have a modified edify script on github that does this), but it might not solve the problem completely
<ogra_> *releasable
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<w-flo> anders3408, I can't tell you anything about the mount issues.. no idea, sorry :(
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I don't pretend to understand the issues, and won't waste your time making you explain it to me
<anders3408> w-flo: yes i did see that :) should i change something in that script or can it be used on other devices also ?
<ogra_> (i douobt we can get rid of all of the hacks, but at least the worst ones would be nice)
<rickspencer3> I was just saying, I was under the impression that the consensus was that we do not need LightDM for 13.10
<ogra_> not with me :P
<w-flo> anders3408, I had mount troubles when my partitions were actually ext3 instead of ext4. Converting them to ext4 (I used the 4ext recovery to do that) helped. Your problem is probably unrelated..
<ogra_> but then i'm not the decider
<davmor2> ogra_: why the huge gap from 3g/wifi to bluetooth?
<ogra_> davmor2, ask ted ?
<anders3408> w-flo: yes mine is for sure ext4
 * ogra_ doesnt write indicators
<davmor2> ogra_: I know, but I expect you to know everything damn it ;)
<w-flo> anders3408, you should probably get rid of a lot of things my script does.. it's HTC vision specific :) but the edify script part might be useful for you
<rickspencer3> seriously
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, touch /home/phablet/.display-mir to enable (in the next images
<anders3408> thanks w-flo :)
<rickspencer3> thanks sergiusens that;s very cool
<anders3408> just one last w-flo : will it wipe my sdcard ?
<w-flo> anders3408, it shouldn't! only uses sdcard to store a temporary file, then deletes that file later. (though you never know, maybe there's a bug that wipes your sd card.. heh)
<w-flo> anders3408, good luck :) will be back in ~a week
<anders3408> ugh.... ogra_ df -h shows only 50 % of /data is in use
<anders3408> /dev/mmcblk0p19 1010M   97M  914M  10% /system
<anders3408> /dev/mmcblk0p20  2.0G  992M  1.1G  50% /data
<anders3408> /dev/mmcblk0p20  2.0G  992M  1.1G  50% /
<Tamakizu> Anyone got any thoughts, I ran through the install process but now I get stuck at the bootloader(Google and padlock screen) and it just sits there. I know how to restore android but wondered if anyone could guess what I did wrong.
<cwayne> mterry, pingaling
<Tamakizu> Suppose I should mention it's a talapia(3g nexus 7)
<lool> ogra_: do you have asac nearby?
<mterry> cwayne, hi
<cwayne> mterry, hey, what file can we touch to change the default for the welcome screen?
<cwayne> also, it's supposed to default to being the same as the background, according to     /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.ubuntu.touch.system-settings.gschema.xml
<Carakas> I have a small question, where does ubuntu-touch stores the text messages ? and is it posicle to access them ?
<mterry> cwayne, um
<mterry> cwayne, so it has the same fallback as the gsettings key (a hardcoded bg)
<mterry> cwayne, but it does not fallback to gsettings
<mterry> cwayne, so gsettings > hardcoded, and greeter > hardcoded, but not greeter > gsettings
<mterry> cwayne, (that said, I could make it fallback to the same default that gsettings used...  would that be helpful?)
<cwayne> hmm
<cwayne> mfisch, ^ thoughts?
<mterry> cwayne, to answer your question about how to change the default..  you could use the dbus command to change the current wallpaper for greeter...
<mfisch> so it does or does not fallback to gsettings?
<cwayne> mterry, that doesn't seem like the 'right way' to change the default though
<cwayne> mfisch, sounds like does not
<mterry> cwayne, you could ship a /var/lib/AccountsService/users/XXX file with the defaults you want
<mterry> mfisch, right now it does not fall back to gsettings
<mfisch> cwayne: the dbus way is way better for N users
<mfisch> mterry: there could be a reason to have a different file from the wallpaper
<cwayne> as long as it has a run-once mechanism
<cwayne> which is simple
<mfisch> yep
<cwayne> okay, i can do that later tonight then mfisch
<cwayne> but we'll need to keep presession.d then
<cwayne> unless we hardcode it to like greeter.png
<cwayne> which seems less good.
<mfisch> cwayne: I dont see an issue with hardcoding it, we can symlink in the bundle if we want to
<cwayne> mfisch, hm, alright
<cwayne> well we cant symlink it
<cwayne> RO
<mfisch> cwayne: we symlink it when we build the tarball
<cwayne> i thought that wouldnt work
<mfisch>  /custom/u/s/backgrounds/foo.jpg -> /custom/u/s/b/greeter-wallpaper.png
<cwayne> ah if there both there it works
<cwayne> right
<lool> cyphermox: is everybody gone?  :-)
<lool> ogra_, asac: Tested upstart-app-launch 0.1+13.10.20130912-0ubuntu1 and it fixes a bunch of the other missing icons; I get diplicated application shortcuts since a while, but at least all of them have an icon now!
<mfisch> +1 for icons!
<lool> jdstrand: for some reason, /var/lib/apparmor/clicks//com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.8.json persisted across removal and reinstallation of the (renamed) package and across hook removal + readdition
<lool> jdstrand: getting this when readding the hook: ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.8.json'
<mfisch> lool: do you happen to know how Unity picks the fonts to use? we have an issue with the Chinese ones
<beuno> I AM IMMORTAL
<jdstrand> lool: yeah, it didn't get cleaned up
<anders3408> hmmm just used w-flo's tool for the ubuntu zip, the rootfs modifier, and now on first bootup, if i do adb shell, i just ends in a busybox session :O
<anders3408> BusyBox v1.20.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.20.0-8.1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<lool> mfisch: I dont know where the default font is set (unity source?  config file?  gsetting) but fc-match is probably how you'd map the source code name to the actual font
<jdstrand> lool: if you have the exact steps to reproduce, please file a bug and I'll look at it tomorrow
 * jdstrand is heading out
<mfisch> lool: thanks, that font stuff is still a mystery to me, I'll look at fc-match
 * lool doesn't have exact steps
<jdstrand> lool: btw, that error is non-fatal for other click apps
<lool> jdstrand: yeah
<jdstrand> perhaps the click garbage collection isn't calling the hook
<jdstrand> ok, gotta go
<jdstrand> :)
<lool> Bah still getting ** (process:2935): WARNING **: No applications defined
<lool> beuno: is your icon really qmlscene?
<lool> beuno: generated .local/share/applications/ar.com.beuno.hello-world_hello-world_0.9.desktop says so
<beuno> lool, no, that's probably garbage
<lool> ogra_, asac: Alright, didn't manage to get in touch with you folks, but essentially: qtubuntu binary build ok, upstart-app-launch binary build ok; getting double entries in app scope and in list of running apps, but seems harmless; all icons are fixed, can download + install + run clicks or run preinstalled ones
<beuno> lool, need me to re-upload without that?
<lool> ogra_, asac: I trust you folks to keep tracking mir + launcher landings
<lool> beuno: Would be nice if you included a real icon as it shows up with broken icon
<lool> beuno: but at least it's not a bug in the images
<beuno> lool, will do
<lool> beuno: it's the last thing without an icon here!  :-)
 * beuno is embarrased
<lool> actually there's an Unity launcher thing
<lool> but it seems like something that shouldn't be there in the first place
 * lool tries rick's franglish app
 * lool &
<xperia> hi. i am trying to build ubuntu touch from sources but i could not find a good step by step howto. can anybody tell me a good step by step guide for building touch on my ubuntu machine?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-13
<cyphermox> lool: we had a team dinner
<cyphermox> lool: what's up?
<cyphermox> ricmm: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-mir/0.1+13.10.20130913-0ubuntu1
<ricmm> cyphermox: awesome
<ricmm> ogra_: ping
<cyphermox> ricmm: and now I have that damned song in my head. I blame you
<ricmm> lol
<ricmm> cyphermox: do you know when the daily image builds?
<ricmm> not sure how to reach ogra/sergio for a spin
<cyphermox> ricmm: no clue, I know nothing of the image
<cyphermox> I guess it starts sometime via cron
<ricmm> nvm rsalveti can
<cyphermox> I expect that "sometime" to be relatively soon
<rsalveti> yeah, I can start
<rsalveti> just a sec
<rsalveti> I think ogra_ started one a few minutes ago
<OrokuSaki> finally.. this guy sounds like me .http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.handhelds.openembedded.core/41975
<OrokuSaki> I can play paplay just fine with wav
<OrokuSaki> https://lists.yoctoproject.org/pipermail/meta-freescale/2013-August/004166.html
<OrokuSaki> same guy.. still trying to fix it.. just like me
<OrokuSaki> oddl enough, I could play mp3's without accept4 in my kernel, and a udev using up 99% cpu power.. then I could play  mp3 in the music app
<OrokuSaki> all the way through
<OrokuSaki> add accept4, udev is now happy.. but.. I can't play a mp3 with qt, and gstreamer and pulse
<OrokuSaki> but I can with just pulse, and I cannot do a gstreamer tone test with pulse in terminal..
<Arthurzb> Hello
<Arthurzb> I have one question. If I have Samsung Table N-8000, can I install on it ubuntu touch OS?
<mardy> zsombi: hi! I'm running the unit tests of ubuntu-ui-toolkit on my nexus 4, and one test fails:
<mardy> FAIL!  : tst_UCUnits::defaultGridUnit() Compared floats are not the same (fuzzy compare) Actual   (units.gridUnit()): 18 Expected (8.0f): 8 Loc: [tst_units.cpp(36)]
<mardy> zsombi: however, I don't think it's related to my patch
<zsombi> mardy, which one does fail?
<mardy> zsombi: see the line I pasted above: tst_UCUnits::defaultGridUnit
<zsombi> mardy: yep, not yours
<zsombi> mardy: just to make sure, could you run the same tests for the trunk?
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> zsombi: just tried on trunk, it fails there as well
<zsombi> mardy: interesting... then why jenkins doesn't fail on that?!
<mardy> zsombi: I wonder where that defaultGridUnit comes from... maybe it's device-specific?
<zsombi> mardy: yes, it is, depending on what you have defined in  GRID_UNIT_PX env var
<mardy> zsombi: oh, here it's GRID_UNIT_PX=18
<mardy> zsombi: should I unset it, or set it to 8?
<zsombi> mardy perhaps for the test we should set it for that value, but honestly the test should be fixed.
<zsombi> mardy: so, I'll let your MR approved, however I'm wondering whether Jenkins works or still has problems...
<zsombi> mardy: top approved
<mardy> zsombi: thanks; in fact, running "GRID_UNIT_PX=8 make check" passes all the tests
<zsombi> mardy: I know, it's just the test is not realistic then :)
<zsombi> mardy now let's see what jenkins will do about
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday the 13th and happy Programmers' Day! :-D
<labsin> My app 'Solitaire Games' is released on the click store. But I have no phone that supports Ubuntu Touch. It would be really nice if there was someone that wants to test it and give feedback.
<zsombi> mardy: uh, I need your branch landed!!! I started to get those segfaults in theme engine tests :D
<mardy> zsombi: hehe :-)
<lool> can't believe all apps have icons and I can add apps and launch all apps in v45!
<lool> now testing mir
<lool> greyback: hey
<greyback> lool: hi there
<lool> greyback: I'm getting less cases of double listing of apps
<lool> greyback: did you find anything worth fixing yesterday?
<dbarth> hi is there a phablet-flash flag to install the latest /untested/ images?
<dbarth> i'd like to test the click fixes in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130913/
<lool> dbarth: --channel daily-proposed
<greyback> lool: not regarding the double-listing anyway. I know what is happening though, when qtubuntu launches the click app, it gets a PID. But that PID is of the aa_exec script. That script executes the actual application with the desktop_file_hint and a new PID. So shell things there's 2 instances of the app running
<dbarth> nice, thanks lool
<lool> dbarth: if you really want the cdimage images, use --pending
<lool> dbarth: but we've mostly moved to system-images now
<dbarth> greyback: oh so that's a false positive, there's just 1 instance running?
<dbarth> cool, so one down as well
<greyback> dbarth: correct
<dbarth> greyback: i'll test your qtubuntu fixes now
<dbarth> i think they went into the image
<greyback> they did
<dbarth> according to the manifest
<dbarth> super
<lool> greyback: hmm that's odd, I dont see aa processes here
<lool> greyback: I have e.g. sudoku launched, and it shows up as enforce mode in aa-status, but I see no aa-* processes
<greyback> lool: yep, it's gone. But qtubuntu launches what's in the desktop file (which is aa_exec), and gets a PID back. The PID of the app is always higher, aa_exec must spawn the app and then die
<greyback> I'll try to get it fixed today anyway
<xperia> hi all. i am trying to port ubuntu to my android device but i am stuck at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Enabling_a_new_device
<xperia> I have all the source code for the Device as a zip Directory and my question is how can i merge the source code of the device with its driver together with the ubuntu touch source code. WOuld be great if somebody could help me so ubuntu touch works on one more device.
<xnox> dbarth: o/
<popey> cjwatson: do we have the ability to remove click packages (nicely) yet?
<WebbyIT> because if I press on "Uninstall" the app is launched
<cjwatson> popey: yes, as of click 0.4.4.  the UI may not be there yet
<cjwatson> popey: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00553.html
<cjwatson> popey: I didn't give the pkcon interface there but it's "pkcon remove <PackageKit ID>"
<popey> thanks!
<cjwatson> (you'll generally need to quote the ID)
<zsombi> mardy: I'm afraid your MR won't land in trunk today
<cjwatson> WebbyIT: I certainly wouldn't exclude bugs at the scope level, but it should be fine in the underlying tools
<WebbyIT> cjohnston, ok, thanks :)
 * cjwatson != cjohnston
<freka> Hello
<freka> trying to install touch-coreapps, but it deosnt work.
<freka> getting The following packages have unmet dependencies:  touch-coreapps : Depends: ubuntu-docviewer-app but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems,
<sil2100> gatox: hi!
<gatox> sidnei, hi
<gatox> sidnei, sorry
<gatox> sil2100, hi
<sil2100> gatox: could we change the driver and maintainer for clickmanager-plugin? So that it's more 'team based'
<sil2100> Ah, wait
<sil2100> I see it is now
<sil2100> gatox: so, can we at least change the bzr branch as well?
<gatox> sidnei, the answer is yes.... but i'm not really sure how to do that :P (i don't have much experience managing project in launchpad), can you tell me how to do it?
<sidnei> gatox: you paniced me for a second there
<sil2100> gatox: could you change the trunk lp:clickmanager-plugin to point to lp:~ubuntuone-hackers/clickmanager-plugin/trunk ?
<sil2100> gatox: hm, I could do that for you but it seems I'm not part of ~ubuntuone-hackers ;) First of all just do a bzr branch lp:clickmanager-plugin; cd clickmanager-plugin; bzr push lp:~ubuntuone-hackers/clickmanager-plugin/trunk
<gatox> sil2100, in configure code hosting?
<sil2100> gatox: this way you'll have the branch ready in the ~ubuntuone-hackers team
<gatox> sil2100, ack, doing that
<sil2100> gatox: then go to the main LP page of the project, under Series and milestones click trunk
<sil2100> gatox: there under 'Code for this series' change the branch to the newly pushed lp:~ubuntuone-hackers/clickmanager-plugin/trunk ;)
<sil2100> gatox: I have packaging ready, I'll just change the links to the new branch
<gatox> ack! :D
<sil2100> gatox: I had to change the qmake file hierarchy a bit though! Hope you don't mind :)
<gatox> sil2100, no, go ahead
<sil2100> But at least now it builds and executes tests on build
<gatox> sil2100, awesome
<gatox> sil2100, is in any ppa or anything so i can test it from scratch in a new flashed tablet?
<sil2100> gatox: I can push it somewhere when needed :)
<gatox> sil2100, great, thanks..... i just updated clickmanager-plugin.... now i'll update updatemanager
<timppa> Hi! I've just flashed todays build to my nexus 4. Should the Music scope play song that are on phone? Videos don't show up at all anymore
<timppa> Also sounds don't work at all at the moment except from Music player.app
<gatox> sil2100, if it's not much trouble... could you upload the packages somewhere..... so i can do a final test on the device and make sure that everything behaves as it should? (if it's not possible right now, don't worry.... i'll find another way to test it)
<gatox> sil2100, also.... updatemanager has been updated too with the changes you just requested
<gatox> sil2100, thanks for the heads up
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<gatox> sil2100, also.... last question :P are you creating the bot to land the branches automatically? (i'm kind of confuse with that part)
<gatox> in jenkins
<gatox> for the MPs
<sil2100> gatox: we'll take care of that as well - we need to add it to our config and then have fginther do all the magic
<sil2100> But I'll take care of that after lunch :)
<cwayne> hey look, click package icons are working!
<gatox> sil2100, awesome, thanks!! i really appreciate it
<sil2100> gatox: np. ;)
<rickspencer3> anyone know why last night's image was not promoted?
<lool> beuno: I think we should eventually reject apps without an Icon=qmlscene or no Icon in the .desktop (IOW I dont think this type of bugs falls into the "users will give bad ratings" category)
<beuno> lool, yeah, I think it our system can deal with no icon, we should let them (and let people decide they suck :))
<rickspencer3> maybe QtCreator could warn the user when they are building a package
<lool> that too
<lool> beuno: it can deal with it, but it's super ugly
<lool> beuno: Not sure we'd want to allow that through
<rickspencer3> the QtCreator experience needs to be full linked up to the Touch experience
<beuno> lool, or we could make it less ugly maybe?
<lool> beuno: it's going to be ugly if multiple apps use the same display
<beuno> rickspencer3, right, that could be a better time to tell people to improve it
<lool> people lookup apps by their icon before reading the fine print
<lool> if you have 3 Ubuntu default icons, it's painful
<lool> so I think we shouldn't let it happen
<lool> sergiusens: hey!
<rickspencer3> maybe on the server, if there is no icon, we can swap in the icon that the developer provides to the web page
<rickspencer3> ?
<sergiusens> lool, hey
<cjwatson> dpm: bug 1223891 - click is probably the wrong place for this.  Do you have (or does anyone else have) an idea for a package which would be in a position of consuming MIME types that could install such a system hook?
<lool> sergiusens: do you know what held the image from promotion yesterday?
<lool> sergiusens: Mir and Click stuff passed for me!  (lots of tearing when I enable Mir though)
<ubot5`> bug 1223891 in click (Ubuntu) "Allow click packages to register as mimetype handlers" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223891
<lool> cjwatson: hmm was it shared-mime-info on the desktop?
<sergiusens> lool, well unity-mir was published 2 - 3 hours after our conversation, then we kicked of a cdimage build and after that there were some issues with utah (from what I read in the channel)
<sergiusens> lool, but the results look good, just don't think anyone was awake by then to promote it
<cjwatson> lool: Possibly.  shared-mime-info is mostly delivering a bulk set of standard MIME types, though, rather than being the thing that consumes them, if you see what I mean
<dpm> cjwatson, I don't know, I generally defer to the desktop guys when it comes to mime types. Perhaps Laney knows the best place to file that bug? ^
<cjwatson> Mind you, shared-mime-info also ships update-mime-database etc.
<sergiusens> dpm, what is this for?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, dpm if it's handler it should go in ted's uri-handler code
<dpm> sergiusens, not sure, I can't recall if the reporter gave some more context on IRC, sorry
<cjwatson> I basically don't want to be involved in this unless it actually requires extensions to click :)
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, so you can promote the image this morning? \o/
<cjwatson> My job here is to provide enough rope for other packages to hang themselves with in the appropriate way
<sergiusens> cjwatson, you shouldn't
<lool> cjwatson: ah right
<sergiusens> lool, tearing on mir on maguro is known, that's one of the reasons it's not the default
<lool> sergiusens: it's on mako though
<cwayne> btw messaging indicator is still missing on today's daily-proposed
<lool> -rw-r----- 1 phablet whoopsie 15904143 Sep 13 12:21 _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
 * lool whistles
<ev> :D
<lool> cwayne: which is normal until we promote it I guess
<cwayne> lool, ah, thanks :)
<lool> ev: how can I track submission by whoopsie or force it?
<lool> cwayne: basically all landings are on manual
<lool> I guess things will move when asac comes up and acks promotion of current image so that we can move on to the next landing (indicators)
<cwayne> wait so we're going to promote an image with missing indicators?
<lool> cwayne: oh you mean it got inadvertedly removed?
<cwayne> lool, i mean i've got todays daily-proposed image, and i dont have a messaging indicator
<lool> cwayne: that seems anormal then; is this a regression over the current stable/daily image?
<ev> lool: take the sha512 hash of your system uuid and put it on the end of https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/
<cwayne> lool, the latest stable daily i tried yesterday has it
<ev> I'll come up with a command. Bear with me
<cwayne> but the daily-proposed from yesterday was missing it as well
<lool> The indicator package is in the image, not sure why it doesn't display: ii  indicator-messages                                    13.10.1+13.10.20130903-0ubuntu1             armhf        indicator that collects messages that need a response
<cwayne> lool, yeah, i have it as well, just not shown :/
<ev> lool: https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/`printf $(sudo cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_uuid) | sha512sum`
<ev> oh actually
<ev> as I imagine this is a phone
<lool> indeed
<lool> no DMI
<ev> sudo gdbus call -y -d com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences -o /com/ubuntu/WhoopsiePreferences -m com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences.GetIdentifier
<lool> nothing uploaded it seems
<ev> is there a .uploaded file?
<ev> in /var/crash
<lool> https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/cf83e1357eefb8bdf1542850d66d8007d620e4050b5715dc83f4a921d36ce9ce47d0d13c5d85f2b0ff8318d2877eec2f63b931bd47417a81a538327af927da3e
<lool> no
<lool> let me put the phone closer to the AP
<lool> I suspet network isn't reliable enough
<popey> ev: i had two which didn't upload recently
<ev> yeah, whoopsie will drop a .uploaded file when it's done
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1224710
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1224710 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport eating cpu" [Undecided,New]
<ev> popey: oh? I vaguely recall you twiterring me and it getting lost in the noise of everyday life
<popey> np
<ev> I'll try to have a look in a minute - sprinting, so I can't promise my full attention this week
<cjohnston> ev: answer my question too :-)
<ev> cjohnston: jerk
<lool> cjwatson: I think we would want a new app for what is described in the bug
<lool> cjwatson: I've commented there, but I was thinking something like gdebi
<lool> cjwatson: but you can declare the MIME type rules already, like apport does
<cjwatson> lool: I honestly don't see how that's related to this bug
<lool> this is just to explain that .click is a click package, and/or that files which start with this byte sequence are click packages
<cjwatson> lool: Er, we already have a MIME type declaration for click itself
<cjwatson> lool: The bug reporter is asking for a way to ship additional handlers for other types in click packages
<lool> cjwatson: oh gosh, I read this wrong, I thought this was about installing clicks
<cjwatson> Not AFAICS
<lool> cjwatson: you're totally right
<lool> I'm a bit ashamed with the mess I am these days
<plars> balloons: calculator got the new package, but still fails :(
<lool> cjwatson: at the moment we don't have MIME handling defined, it's something we could discuss at next click weekly for instance; the current ways we thought of are the url handlers and the content hub / content providers stories
<lool> but MIME is a valid one
<MacSlow> loicm, ping
<balloons> plars, lolololol
<balloons> plars, I was trying to ping you the new design for calculator landed so you can <3 it now
<davmor2> morning all
<loicm> MacSlow: pong
<MacSlow> loicm, see priv. message
<cjohnston> cwayne: what device do you not have indicators?
<lool> greyback: did we add some unit tests to prevent the qtubuntu stuff from happening again (at build time)?
<cwayne> cjohnston, mako
<greyback> lool: qtubuntu is missing tests entirely unfortunately. It has to be done, but other things have always been higher priority
<cjohnston> cwayne: plars and I both tried with mako
<cjohnston> no issues
<cwayne> cjohnston, i havent had it in a couple days..
<cwayne> does it maybe not show up unless there is a message or something?
<cjohnston> cwayne: all indicators?
<cwayne> i mean i did a fresh flash with --no-backup
<cwayne> cjohnston, other ones are fine
<cwayne> just messaging
<lool> greyback: that's quite unfortunate
<cwayne> cjohnston, you tried with mako on today's daily-proposed?
<plars> cwayne: yes, that's what we were running, and confirm the messaging one seems to  be gone
<cwayne> plars, ah, ok good
<cwayne> i thought i was taking crazy pills for a second
<davmor2> cwayne: txt yourself you'll soon find out
<cwayne> davmor2, this is my only phone
<cwayne> lol
<davmor2> cwayne: yes text yourself, you send a text to your own number
<cwayne> oh right
<davmor2> cwayne: it's not like a phone call where it would be engaged :D
<plars> cwayne, davmor2: cjohnston is trying that now
<plars> he just had to step outside so he could get a signal :)
<cwayne> davmor2, still no indicator
<greyback> lool: 100% agreed. It needs to be done.
<cwayne> plars, cjohnston ^
<cwayne> theres also a spot missing on the indicators panel
<cjohnston> I've confirmed it as well
<davmor2> cwayne: I think it is the space between wifi and bluetooth
<cwayne> yeah
<davmor2> tedg: is this a known bug about the messaging indicator vanishing?
<davmor2> tedg: Also ogra_ said to ask you about the big gap between wifi and bluetooth (that I am assuming is the space where the messaging indicator was)
<tedg> davmor2, Not sure, larsu? ^
<larsu> davmor2, tedg: no known bug, but there are a lot of changes waiting to land (in both indicator-messages and unity8's indicator code).
<larsu> so please wait with filing bugs until that landed
<davmor2> larsu: no worries, cwayne, cjohnston  ^
<cwayne> davmor2, ack, thanks
<cjohnston> larsu: we are trying to decide about releasing
<cwayne> mterry, pingaling
<ogra_> stgraber, if i want to make a file removable on the ro image, what would be the runes for the config, does that work by just making it writable ?
<davmor2> mterry: cwayne is trying to be cute there so don't respond!  Run, run for your life, be afraid, it won't be pleasant :D
<cwayne> davmor2, :P
<cwayne> davmor2, i think most people run when i ping at this point
<mterry> cwayne, hi
<mterry> :)
<cwayne> mterry, hey, i was just wondering if you had any insight on when accountsservice is actually started
<mterry> cwayne, it's started by dbus activation
<cwayne> mterry, we're trying to run that command you sent to change the welcome screen in an upstart job, but 'start on started dbus' is too early apparently
<GuidoPallemans> can anyone here test my click package?
<cwayne> mterry, start on started dbus gives us this Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface 'org.freedesktop.Accounts.User' on object at path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011
<tedg> larsu, Yeah, I'm kinda curious if some landed and some didn't.  The state of things is so confusing right now.
<mterry> cwayne, oh!  You know, sometimes when it is dbus-activated, it doesn't process the command that activated it (seem to be some bug with AS itself).  What happens if you run the same command twice?
<cwayne> mterry, let me edit the job and see.. if you run it manually after upstart it works, but it always worked manually
<tedg> mterry, One of the joys of dbus activation actually :-/
<cwayne> let me see what happens if you run twice in upstart
<mterry> tedg, is that common?
<GuidoPallemans> can anyone here test my reversi app on a touch device? I don't have any and I don't know if the package will work on one: http://www.mediafire.com/download/rg7zeadj0vqungu/be.geelen.bram.reversi_1.0_all.click
<tedg> mterry, If you start up infinitely fast there are no issues :-)
<tedg> mterry, Depends on the service it seems, I haven't experienced it a lot, but most of the service I use are just doing activate at session start.  The Novacut guys report a lot of issues with it.
<tedg> mterry, Also most of ours are C based, I imagine Python is more an issue as well.
<cwayne> mterry, didn't seem to work
<mterry> cwayne, :(
<davmor2> ogra_: so the 13 image does that have mir on it by default?
<cwayne> mterry, weird, it only shows the error in the log once, but it doesnt seem to work, as its supposed to touch a file in $HOME thats not there
<mterry> ogra_, heyo, do you figure we can land the lightdm bits now?
<mterry> cwayne, the upstart job touches the file?
<gatox> sil2100, do we need someone else to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/clickmanager-plugin/first_packaging/+merge/185476
<cwayne> mterry, yeah
<mterry> cwayne, this is a system upstart job, right?  Not a session upstart one?  Can you pastebin me, just in case you forgot to plug the machine in or something
<cwayne> mterry, it's a session one, let me try it as a system one
<mterry> cwayne, well, if in session, you might have policykit issues because my branch fixing logind hasn't landed yet
<cwayne> mterry, but would a polkit issue cause that dbus error?
<cwayne> maybe since it shouldnt be allowed to see it..
<sergiusens> stgraber, you around?
<lool> asac: Did you get my updates on testing?  click status is quite good in latest pending image; I filed a bunch of bugs which were longstanding but were lesser priority than the critical issues we were seeing
<lool> asac: also the Mir touch thing worked
<cjwatson> GuidoPallemans: (a) It's built with a very old version of click - you should use at least 0.4.3; (b) it doesn't have any hooks, so no desktop file gets installed, so your app can't be launched
<sergiusens> davmor2, touch /home/phablet/.display-mir and reboot to get it. Delete the file and reboot to switch back
<mterry> cwayne, I forget what you see with the policykit error
<davmor2> sergiusens: oh nice thanks
<cjwatson> GuidoPallemans: Upgrading to a newer version of the SDK should hopefully help
<mterry> cwayne, but it's odd that you only saw one error
<cwayne> mterry, making it a system one doesn't work either
<mterry> sergiusens, do I need to update via an image or is apt-get upgrade good enough?
<mterry> cwayne, can I see the job?
<cwayne> mterry, yeah let me pastebinit
<ogra_> mterry, ask asac and jdstrand, it isnt in my hands
<mterry> ogra_, ok
<sergiusens> mterry, for mir? You can apt-get upgrade I think and remove the QPA_PLATFORM line from /etc/environment
<cwayne> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101719/
<jdstrand> mterry (and ogra): I was only asked to review the security impact. I don't really have anything to add beyond the email to ubuntu-devel@
<mterry> asac, I believe you requested not to land the lightdm/logind change yet, until you had a new good image?  Can we land it soon?
<mterry> jdstrand, that email seemed like it supposed we would never land my branch that fixes the policykit stuff...
<jdstrand> mterry: I tried very hard to only discuss the current situation and not tie in lightdm landing. lightdm is not my call. sorry if I was unclear
<mterry> jdstrand, sure
<sergiusens> lool, maybe you can answer. Is it ok to extend ubuntu_commands to have a toggle to enable adb?
<mterry> cwayne, oh I see, you want access to $HOME, so session upstart makes some sense
<cwayne> mterry, wait, i'm an idiot, h/o
<cwayne> mterry, plus it's really only setting this per user
<mterry> cwayne, but since this is a lightdm greeter session, a session job will be too late for this
<cwayne> mterry, ah, crap
<mterry> cwayne, you also only have the dbus-send line once (I thought we were testing with it twice)
<cyphermox> didrocks: there's some delay, I got Launchpad timeouts...
<cwayne> mterry, oh yeah, i modified it on the device to do it twice but pasted from my branch
<mterry> k
<didrocks> cyphermox: argh, all good now?
<mterry> cwayne, I guess for now, while we still have a fake greeter, putting this in a user session job would be quick enough.
<didrocks> like, everything cleaned-swapped?
<mterry> cwayne, but you'd currently hit the policykit bug
<mterry> cwayne, you also try to make this code generic, but hardcode User32011
<mterry> cwayne, by any chance, I don't suppose the user you care about isn't 32011?
<cwayne> mterry, no, it is
<cwayne> phablet user is 32011
<mterry> OK
<cwayne> we'd make it more generic, but unsure if we can yet.. we'd have to know any user's uid i think
<mhall119> xnox: hey, can you help daker setup cross-compiling for is Ubuntu SDK app?
<mterry> cwayne, yeah, you can get that info if you have $USER
<mterry> cwayne, which you would if you were in a session job.  But we long-term don't want to be in a session job
<cwayne> mterry, ah, ok, but that'd need to be in a session one anyway then
<cyphermox> didrocks: slowly, but surely
<lool> sergiusens: hmm sure, that seems ok
<cyphermox> didrocks: I hacked the remove_package script to go through packages.
<lool> sergiusens: why does it need ubuntu_command actually?
<cwayne> mterry, hm, so what's the real solution here?  we really just want to change the default
<mhall119> or dholbach, can you help daker?
<dholbach> mhhum, daker is not around?
<dholbach> ah, nevermind, my IRC client tricked me
<dholbach> daker, can you try http://pad.ubuntu.com/kYCIZSvOpF?
<daker> dholbach: o/
<didrocks> asac: https://plus.google.com/110419250019099644591/posts/TUXwKU7FkRn
<didrocks> cyphermox: sweet!
<sergiusens> lool, because once ubuntu_commands takes over it reboots when it's done and allows for no further interaction
<pmcgowan> ogra_, how does one enable ssh to start by default n the latest images?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, just delete the override file in /etc/init/
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, whats it called
<mterry> cwayne, do you guys have the same greeter wallpaper default as you do for the shell?
<mterry> cwayne, or do you want to default those two wallpapers to different values?
<mterry> cwayne, do you guys have the same greeter wallpaper default as you do for the shell?  or do you want to default those two wallpapers to different values?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, /etc/init/ssh.override
<daker> dholbach: do i need an arm device to do that ?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, just delete that
<dholbach> daker, no
<asac> mterry: certainly not today
<asac> mterry: are you in the office?>
<daker> dholbach: do i need saucy to do that ?
<mterry> asac, what's the blocker here?  What sort of good image are you looking for?
<mterry> asac, no
<asac> mterry: its not your turn
<xnox> mhall119: there is a branch from dholback that does a native compilation under qemu. maybe use that?
<asac> mterry: and i have noone who can ensure your stuff lands regression free atm
<dholbach> daker, no, I don't think
<asac> regression free == dashboard and dogfooding
<mterry> asac, turn?
<cyphermox> didrocks: so as soon as that's done getting the list of packages to remove, it will remove them, and I'll be able to start indicators and webapps
<asac> mterry: we have other landings to do
<asac> mterry: is it just uploading lightdm?
<mterry> asac, btw, once https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-launch-apps/+merge/185333 we can write that unlock script you wanted
<asac> or do you want to add it to the image?
<asac> nice
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks man
<mhall119> xnox: dholbach is helping him now, thanks
<daker> dholbach: i'll try that tonight
<mterry> asac, no lightdm has already been uploaded.  I need to land a ubuntu-touch-session change from upstart to lightdm-autologin (which will add lightdm to image, yes)
<daker> thanks xnox mhall119
<dholbach> daker, great, setup takes a bit to run, but afterwards you should be all set
<asac> mterry: that has to wait
<mterry> asac, are all landings done one by one now or are you just in a particularly sensitive time for QA?
<asac> have noone to ensure that it doesnt regress because we are doing that for others
<cwayne> mterry, right now they're the same, but i'm not sure they'll stay that way
<mterry> cwayne, well if they are the same...  I could add some code so that the greeter could look at the gsettings key for its default, rather than hardcoding its default...
<cwayne> mterry, the dconf key to keep them the same is already set as true
<asac> mterry: there was a mail supposed to go out
<asac> will ensure it happens now
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, are you going to answer gerry's question on ssh? seems no one knows its in the image
<asac> ogra_: go
<asac> push
<asac> ogra_: unless you say your phone is frozen all the time
<asac> let me come around
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, where is that question? I'm not using ssh, just found about that change yesterday
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, on phone list, I can reply if the answer is delete the override
<pmcgowan> he noticed the behavior changed and he was reinstalling and some other stuff
<cwayne> mterry, well that should be the default based on what's selected in system settings
<cwayne> mterry, theres a dconf key background-duplicate and its set to true by default
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, let me get that
<rickspencer3> hi cjwatson
<rickspencer3> so, here's my saga
<cjwatson> hi
<sil2100> gatox: if you approve the changes to the code, I'll have someone from my team to review the packaging ;)
<rickspencer3> last night I rebooted my phone by holding down the power button
<gatox> sil2100, i already did
<gatox> approve them
<rickspencer3> when it came back up, my click apps were not running
<rickspencer3> they were not in the installed scope
<rickspencer3> they were in the more suggestions scope, but they would not install
<rickspencer3> so, talking to ralsina I went through and deleted all the click apps from /opt/click. whatever
<cjwatson> *blink* surprising thing for him to suggest
<rickspencer3> then all the desktop files from /home/phablet/.local/share/click/hooks and /home/phablet/.local/share/applications
<ralsina> cjwatson: well, I used to do that to clean up before there was uninstall. I guess I am outdated :-(
<rickspencer3> oops, missed a step
<cjwatson> ralsina: well, even then, why would uninstalling be necessary
<rickspencer3> click list --manifest did not show all my apps
<ralsina> cjwatson: I was trying to just clear things for resinstalling
<cjwatson> there've been no recent format changes or anything
<cjwatson> ralsina: you can just reinstall over the top without that, normally
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: hm, I thought you said earlier that click list did show them
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, when I tried to reinstall, I the apps seemed to install, but thye don't run
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, click list showed them earlier this morning
<asac> stgraber: can you fix the RO cronjob to run every minute instead once an hour?
<rickspencer3> but not when I checked again for ralsina
<cjwatson> before you went through and removed them?
<cjwatson> also, which user were you running click list as/
<cjwatson> ?
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, yeah
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, I ran it as the phablet user on my phone earlier
<rickspencer3> but I suppose as root if I did it from adb
<cjwatson> right, you need to switch to the phablet user first
<cjwatson> click list is user-sensitive
<rickspencer3> oops
 * ralsina forgot to check that
<mterry> cwayne, right...  it's probably best just to have it look at gsettings as a backup for now... that will cover the both-backgrounds-are-the-same case cleanly for you
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, anyway, I could install a click app, but when I run it I get an error:
<rickspencer3> No manifest found for app_id: com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3.franglish
<cjwatson> (that's mentioned in the man page now, though click having a man page is a recent thing)
<rickspencer3> so, that's where I am at now
<asac> cjwatson: hey. can you run an RO run? (hoping that this will pick up our /current promition)
<asac> cjwatson: nevermind
<cjwatson> seems to be running at the moment
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, so my goal now is to get back to a sane state and then try to reproduce the issue
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: ok, can you pastebin "click list --manifest" as the phablet user?
<rickspencer3> ok
<cjwatson> "su - phablet" or whatever is fine, from adb
<ogra_> stgraber, i'm running the system-image bits from crontab manually atm ...
<asac> rickspencer3: sergiusens will send a mail how to flash latest to test mir
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: last time I saw that error it was because the file name of the click package was out of sync with the package name inside it
<sergiusens> asac, rickspencer3 already out
<cjwatson> but perhaps there are other causes
<asac> sergiusens: rock!
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101810/
<rickspencer3> I guess I did something very wrong :)
<cjwatson> wow
<cjwatson> uh, one moment :)
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: I think that you perhaps did "rm -rf /opt/click.ubuntu.com/*" earlier - would that be correct?
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, maybe this is what you wanted
<rickspencer3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101813/
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, correct, I did that bad thing :)
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: There's also a /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click directory, and * doesn't expand to include .click
<cwayne> mterry, i think we will eventually need to clean up the different-backgrounds case as well, but that will certainly be a good start i think
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: So you now have that in a strange inconsistent state
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> ralsina: Don't recommend this again :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<ralsina> cjwatson: oh yeah
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, can I just go on an rm fest to get back to a non-inconsistent state?
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Now that you're at this point, probably best to rm -rf /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click, and then reinstall any apps you reinstalled since
<cjwatson> No need to remove other things in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ again - reinstalling will be enough
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, do I need to delete desktop files and stuff too?
<cwayne> mterry, so just to summarize: the reason the session job isn't working now is because of polkit issues, and the job *should* be a system job anyway?
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: no
 * rickspencer3 tries
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: and "sudo click list --manifest" just lists the preinstalled apps, so not relevant here
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, acl
<rickspencer3> ack, even :)
<cjwatson> (which are installed for all users, so you get a response when trying to list for any user)
<rickspencer3> ralsina, is there a way for me to force More Suggestion to reload?
<rickspencer3> hmmm, I wonder if I deleted all the pre-installed apps too :o
<mterry> cwayne, short term, session job is fine (if it weren't for policykit bug); long term, it needs to be a system job (because greeter will be separate then, and user sees greeter before the user logs in)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/relicense/+merge/185508
<cwayne> mterry, ack thanks.  so next steps are having the background use a sane default to gsettings key?
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: You will have deleted the .desktop files for the preinstalled apps, but restarting your session will be enough to restore those
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, ok
<rickspencer3> I just did adb reboot
<rickspencer3> so I assume that counts as restarted the session
<cjwatson> Assuming you're on a RO image, you can't delete the preinstalled apps themselves
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> (And they aren't in /opt/click.ubuntu.com anyway)
<mterry> cwayne, yah, working on that now
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, uh, weird, so it seems to think that Franglish is still installed
<barry> mandel: ping
<rickspencer3> though, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/$ click list --manifest | grep angl
<mandel> barry, pong
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: The scope is working off the presence of .desktop files, probably
<rickspencer3> ok
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: But we should try to get everything back into sync, so just reinstall your franglish app
<mandel> barry, I've seen the bugs you reported, I think that bug #1224676 and bug #1224678 are the same guy
<ogra_> asac, its still running :/
<ubot5`> bug 1224676 in ubuntu-download-manager "Downloader stops working after first download" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224676
<ubot5`> bug 1224678 in ubuntu-download-manager "md5sum of downloaded .tgz file is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224678
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, I can't reinstall it from the scope
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: pkcon install-local foo.click
<cjwatson> as phablet
<rickspencer3> because More Suggestions thinks it's installed
<cjwatson> the scope is probably fairly horribly confused :)
<mandel> barry, bug #1224641 is a known issues :)
<ubot5`> bug 1224641 in ubuntu-download-manager "Local fs destination is ignored in group downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224641
<cjwatson> I think the scope has to work off the presence of .desktop files to some extent for performance rather than polling "click list", so it probably gets rather confused when those mismatch
<rickspencer3> cjwatson,
<rickspencer3> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/$ pkcon install-local franglish.click
<rickspencer3> Installing files              [=========================]
<rickspencer3> Fatal error: could not resolve: franglish.click
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> do I need to qualify the package name better?
<stgraber> asac: that's part of what will change with the rewrite
<stgraber> asac: if we do that change before then, that'll just lead to dataloss
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: one moment
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, it's in click list now if I run as the phablet user
<stgraber> ogra_: be very very careful not to have a cron-triggered one run at the same time as a manually triggered one or we'll loose data
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, sure, take your time
<asac> stgraber: kk
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, oh, that last thing I said was a lie
<mhall119> happy birthday didrocks!
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: "could not resolve" here literally means "file doesn't exist"
<didrocks> mhall119: thanks a lot! :)
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Maybe it's in the phablet user's home directory and you need to change to that?
<cjwatson> "su - phablet" normally sets your homedir
<cjwatson> "su phablet" won't
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, I think you mean this:
<rickspencer3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101870/
<mhall119> didrocks: cjwatson: is there a list of Qt/QML packages that are part of the "Ubuntu 13.10 platform" that Click packages can target?
<rickspencer3> oops, nm, wrong one
<ogra_> stgraber, seems to run fine though, i see the json file being updated and the new image shows up in daily  (the run still hasnt finished though)
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, I meant this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101874/
<mhall119> popey: are the music core app devs working on qt-grilo?
<cjwatson> mhall119: Not my call.
<mhall119> cjwatson: I was looking more for knowledge than decision :)
<didrocks> mhall119: the apps stack
<mhall119> didrocks: and do we have a definition of what that is?
<popey> mhall119: define "working on"?
<didrocks> fetching a link
<cjwatson> mhall119: Bug 1219185 should be fixed by adding that declaration to a top-level package
<ubot5`> bug 1219185 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219185
<cyphermox> didrocks: stuff is still in Packages... :/ I'm still waiting before starting the builds for indicator and webapps
<mhall119> context: I'm putting all of the APIs into the new API website, and I need to know which packages' docs to include
<ogra_> stgraber, so my other issue is that we now ship ssh by default but with an .override in place so it does not autostart ... i would like to make the .override removable, will the system-image setup cope with that ?
<cjwatson> bzoltan closed that bug in error
<didrocks> cyphermox: give me a green light once the removal is published, I'm going to track that and note times
<cyphermox> sure
<davmor2> mhall119: wouldn't dpkg -l | grep qt give you a pretty comprehensive list?
<ogra_> asac, DONE !
<cyphermox> didrocks: my script is still listing stuff, and looking at the file directly it's till full. hoping the removals will get published soon
<mhall119> davmor2: it'll give me a list of what I *have*
<asac> ogra_: how long did this take?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, happy upgrading
<asac> 20 minutes?
<didrocks> cyphermox: let's count times
<ogra_> asac, over 30min
<asac> wow
<mhall119> davmor2: which isn't at all the same as what I should expect on a default image
<asac> ogra_: do you hvae timestamps of start and end?
<ogra_> so the 1h is realistic if you want to make sure to not step on your own shoes
<asac> ogra_: please record them somewhere and send them to ev
<attente> has anyone experience with dataChanged() and data() in QAbstract{Item,List}Model?
<didrocks> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/saucy/apps.cfg
<stgraber> ogra_: there's unfortunately no way to remove files from a read-only system. I think in this specific case, your best bet is to have something toggle the content of the override from say "manual" to "" and just have that file marked writable.
<mhall119> thanks didrocks
<ogra_> asac, i dont have exact ones but i started it around 10min past the hour
<asac> ogra_: ok. invent them
<asac> and send them
<didrocks> mhall119: yw
<asac> :)
<stgraber> ogra_: if you really want to see a file gone, the closest thing you can do is have it point to a broken symlink (which gives you ENOFILE back on access, so pretty similar to removal)
<popey> boiko: can you see me typing? ☻
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Are you sure that that file actually exists?  Did you tab-complete it?
<popey> boiko: in the chat in G+
<cyphermox> didrocks: last update of the files was at 14h22 ; we should see it anytime now
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: It might be a dangling symlink?
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm
<boiko> popey: yep, I saw that :)
<davmor2> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101895/  that is from a fresh flash  doing phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed --no-backup
<davmor2> mhall119: that might help some at least :)
<mhall119> davmor2: thanks,but I think the link didrocks gave me is the definitive one
<davmor2> mhall119: ah no worries
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, I am not sure
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, it's not there
 * rickspencer3 grovels around directory
<mhall119> just updated my phone and I have no messaging menu :(
<cjohnston> mhall119: known
<mhall119> but I do have icons now for most of my click apps, so that's a win
<mhall119> cjohnston: is there a bug for that?
<cjohnston> mhall119: not atm... working on it
<davmor2> mhall119: no because there is a load of stuff that needs to land
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you paste me the bug # once you have it?
<cjohnston> ack
<mhall119> davmor2: no to what?
<cjohnston> mhall119: the bug
<davmor2> mhall119: no bug
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> popey: getting back to qt-grilo, I'd like to get somebody to put together qdoc config files for it,so I can generate API docs and get them on the new site
<popey> mhall119: ahh, okay, I don't know how much they've looked at qt-grillo tbh, might be worth pinging them. not like they have anything better to do :þ
<davmor2> sergiusens: I've enabled mir and now it appears that my phone is refusing to go to sleep
<cjohnston> mhall119: alesage bug #1225017
<ubot5`> bug 1225017 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator missing from indicator bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225017
<cjohnston> plars: ^
<mhall119> thanks cjohnston
<pmcgowan> davmor2, correct, powerd is not hooked up when in mir mode
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1225023 FWIW
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1225023 in click (Ubuntu) "Manually removing packages without removing user symlinks causes chaos" [Medium,Triaged]
<mfisch> lool: we landed 1 more fix last night to u-touch-customization-hooks
<cwayne> mfisch, the d/install one?
<mfisch> cwayne: yeah
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, thanks for the bug
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ah okay thanks
<rickspencer3> fwiw, you don't even want to know the chaos I am inflicting on my poor phone now
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> I think I see smoke coming out of it
<cwayne> cjwatson, re: the /custom clickapps, can we not have apparmor look in /custom/var/lib/apparmor for profiles?
<cjwatson> cwayne: That's up to jdstrand and his team
<cjwatson> cwayne: But I'd be a lot happier not doing that, and instead having the postinst-style script after image application
<cwayne> cjwatson, fair enough, was just trying to see if that was a potential solution :)
<cjwatson> cwayne: Because in general I think it is a Very Bad Idea to require increasing the set of directories various things have to look in every time we add another click database
<mhall119> I seem to have duplicates of all of the webapps, why is that/
<jdstrand> I would also prefer not doing that. we are not particularly happy with /var/lib/apparmor in the first place
<cjwatson> cwayne: The design of click hooks is trying to keep things as low-cost as possible for the system being integrated with
<mhall119> corection, I have triplicates of webapps, duplicates of all click apps
<mhall119> alecu: is there a bug already for the duplicate click app entries?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, thats fine as long as it isnt the "magic smoke"
<rickspencer3> :)
<cjwatson> mhall119: Bug 1224938
<ubot5`> bug 1224938 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click apps listed twice on home screen in "installed apps"" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224938
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch music file types | http://askubuntu.com/q/345131
<mhall119> sergiusens: are the webapps being installed twice in the default images?
<mhall119> once as deb and again a click?
<mhall119> that would explain why I have 3 of each of those
<mterry> cwayne, how do I change the normal shell background?  I tried the following, but it didn't make a visible difference: sudo -u phablet dbus-launch gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri /usr/share/backgrounds/background_3.png
<cwayne> it has to be picture-uri file:/path/to/image
<cwayne> it might need a reboot, im not sure
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, ralsina ftr, I got it all back up again
<mterry> cwayne, a reboot did it.  odd
<mhall119> anybody on the latest system image able to launch the default icons in the Launcher?
<cwayne> mhall119, yeah
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1225028
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1225028 in Unity 8 "Can't launch any of the default icons on the Launcher" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> pmcgowan, kgunn: I have enable mir on my maguro the screen has locked completely what info is useful to collect and from where?
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Great
<wellsb> mhall119: I'm experiencing the same bug you described
<mterry> cwayne, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-wallpaper-fallback/+merge/185526
<davmor2> actually never mind it might just be the empty adressbook at 132% cpu that is doing it
<davmor2> pmcgowan ^
<kgunn> davmor2: can you describe exactly what you flashed? did you use -b or --wipe? did you use pending cdimage? did you dist-upgrade the device after flashing? did you modify the environment file & remove surf flinger?
<kgunn> davmor2: oh...ok...i'll asume you're ok unless you ping again
<cwayne> mzanetti, any chance we could get a review on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-wallpaper-fallback/+merge/185526 (or anyone else that could do it)
<kdub> greyback, any insight on that !isEmpty() assertion i was seeing yesterday?
<kdub> happened when I compiled from lp:unity8 too
<xnox> ogra_: please help =)))
<xnox> chvt: can't open console
<xnox> Couldn't find data partition. Spawning adbd ...
<greyback> kdub: flash latest update, that problem will go away. I've no idea what caused it though
<greyback> it was something wrong with the environment though, possibly QPA plugins missing
<cjohnston> davmor2: I do seem to have the same sleep issue as you on mir
<mterry> Cimi, what's the latest on first-boot setup?
<kdub> greyback, thanks
<Cimi> mterry, there's a branch
<davmor2> kgunn: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed --no-backup, did touch /home/phablet/.display-mir and enabled wifi as 3g is still suck for me.  Then just played around with the phone launching contacts from the launcher seems to disagree with the screen though
 * rickspencer3 starts downloading latest update 
<Cimi> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard
<Cimi> mterry, needs wifi plugin before continuing
<mterry> Cimi, doesn't look like anyone has reviewed
<lool> mfisch: I can't see my own commits in lp:ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks, what happened?
<lool> mfisch: how did you do the merges?
<Cimi> mterry, because it's not ready
<Cimi> mterry, it is missing wifi plugin
<Cimi> mterry, I am waiting for it
<mterry> Cimi, OK, cool.  Just wanted to make sure it wasn't languishing without timely reviews
<mfisch> lool: I added you to the team, but what I did was merge your stuff into mine and then push it up, so your old MP from 2 weeks ago is included
<mterry> Cimi, who's doing the wifi bits?
<Cimi> mterry, ted
<mterry> Cimi, cool
<mterry> robru, so...  about those MIRs of yours
<mterry> robru, we still want cordova in?
<lool> mfisch: well you haven't bzr merged it
<lool> mfisch: you might have taken the changes and committed them manually
<lool> mfisch: but a) https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/xdg-data-dirs/+merge/184157 is still Needs review (wouldn't be if the revisions had been merged)  and b) the current trunk branch misses the tags (try bzr tags on it)
<davmor2> kgunn: oh and I pinned the terminal to the launcher
<rickspencer3> lool, slangasek can I assume it's a bad sign if I downloaded the last update, but my phone is unresponsive, and top shows apport as taking up a CPU core?
<ev> eep.
 * rickspencer3 tries install and update
<mhall119> Kaleo: where is the branch for the 'extras' package of the ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<mfisch> lool: yes, I did it manually. The issue was that I was working under the assumption that you were doing everything based on the Ubuntu branch, not upstream
<mhall119> Kaleo: nvm, found it
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
<mfisch> lool: sorry, I'm dealing with moving stuff in my basement due to possibly flooding, so I'm only herre off and on
<mhall119> Kaleo: hmmm, it needs qdocs though
<lool> rickspencer3: it's probably while an app is crashing
<lool> rickspencer3: so something crashed and the crash file is being written by apport once it got the segv from the kernel
<lool> rickspencer3: now if you could ls -ltr /var/crash and see what's the latest crash there  :-)
<lool> mfisch: the mp was actually from the upstream branch into the upstream branch -- as expected
<lool> I never touched the ubuntu one
<barry> mandel: okay, i've learned my lesson not to try to build ubuntu-download-manager on my local machine.  the sbuild locked the whole thing up ;)
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ping
<mandel> barry, really? 'cause jenkins was having no problems
<mfisch> lool: I started with the ubuntu branch and did my MP, then after we talked, I merged it all manually into the upstream branch, superceding your changes. I didn't even know that your MP existed until I had done my merge.
<rickspencer3> it seemed like an error when I was downloading updates
<mandel> barry, the project is getting bigger and bigger... but locking the machine, that is extreme
<barry> mandel: yeah, i mean keyboard, mouse, ssh... dead as a doorknob
<oSoMoN> mhall119: pong
<mandel> barry, lol
<barry> mandel: hard reboot needed
<barry> ;)
<mandel> barry, sorry to hear that.. I'm going to pull the 'in my machine works!' card
<barry> mandel: this is the last thing i see in the build log:
<barry> 2013-09-13 11:30:41,509 - DEBUG - Starting daemon
<mandel> barry, is probably running the tests
<mandel> barry, it is nto 'starting' the real daemon but probably a test in the daemon class
<ogra_> xnox, uh, where is that ?
<barry> mandel: i think i'll leave it to the ppas from now on ;)
<mhall119> oSoMoN: would it be possible to get QDocs for Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser?
<mandel> barry, yes, is the simplest approach, or just install the deps and qmake & make
<mhall119> I want to add it to http://91.189.93.79/api/qml/sdk-1.0/
<mandel> barry, the debian/control is there with them
<barry> mandel: thanks
<oSoMoN> mhall119: yes, it’s a matter of writing the doc first, then ensure it’s built and published
<mhall119> oSoMoN: if you write the content and the qdocconf, I'll take care of building and publishing :)
<xnox> ogra_: hm, qemu booting.
<ogra_> oh, awesome
<ogra_> i guess you need to create a partitioned img to make it properly work then
<ogra_> (with labeled partitions)
<davmor2> popey: in the screenshot script was the capture dependant on surface flinger?
<rickspencer3> slangasek, stgraber downloading the updates doesn't seem to be working for me
<popey> davmor2: dunno, not tried it without, but probably
<rickspencer3> is there a way I can check on the progress of the download?
<popey> rickspencer3: just worked for me
<popey> and mhall119
<rickspencer3> oops, download timed out
<popey> it doesn't update the screen when downloading
<rickspencer3> finally got a reply
<rickspencer3> popey, I know that's why I asked if there was a way I could check on the progress
<rickspencer3> like looking at the file as it downloads, etc...
<oSoMoN> mhall119: sure, I’ll put it on my long list of tasks…
<mhall119> yeah, no download progressbar is annoying
<mhall119> thanks oSoMoN
<lool> mfisch: I dont have commit access to the upstream branch still
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
<mhall119> rickspencer3: mine didn't take more than a few minutes, how long have you been waiting?
<lool> mfisch: please, could you pull lp:~lool/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/merged into it?  I've truly merged the branches together now, this should give us correct tags with latest contents
<lool> mfisch: then I'll look at sponsoring it
<ogra_> rickspencer3, "system-image-cli -v" in the terminal will show progress ... until the UI worksss right
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> (sudo ... )
<rickspencer3> ogra_, just what I needed
<mhall119> kalikiana: ping
<lool> rickspencer3: I had to retry the download a bunch of times yesterday myself; because it was large and nexus 4 wifi is shitty for me
<mfisch> lool: looking and I will fix you access
<lool> rickspencer3: it will be better with download service I'm sure
<lool> well, maybe it's too early to say I'm sure  ;-)
<rickspencer3> lool,  ...
<rickspencer3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6102215/
<ogra_> dont blame the poor nexus4 for your bad AP :P
<lool> barry: ^^^
<lool> rickspencer3: wow
<lool> barry: rick has a crash in system-image-cli, see above backtrace
<rickspencer3> for clarity, I kicked off the download from the Settings GUI
<ogra_> might be that it still ran in the background (without UI feedback) when you fired up the -cli command
<rickspencer3> ogra_, my assumption was that it was still runnng
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> so you probably stepped on your own toes
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'll try rebooting again
 * rickspencer3 clicks Download again
<cjohnston> davmor2: did you file a bug for the mir not sleeping issue?
<davmor2> cjohnston: nope it's known
<cjohnston> is there a bug or someone just has it in their head?
<davmor2> cjohnston: pmcgowan said that mir isn't plugged into powerd yet
<cjohnston> ic
<pmcgowan> davmor2, cjohnston the api changes, its top of the list
<ChickenCutlass> cjohnston, being worked on as we speak
<davmor2> cjohnston: hence not filing the bug :)
<cjohnston> thanks ChickenCutlass
<cjohnston> davmor2: jfunk had us file a bug on the messaging thing even though it was known, and possibly fixed in the upcoming indicator changes just for tracking
<pmcgowan> Laney, do you know th conf for the background image? seb told me how to reset it but I forget the key
<rickspencer3> slangasek, barry so it's looking like when I start the download, it just stops downloading
<rickspencer3> -rw------- 1 root root 490 Sep 13 16:05 /tmp/system-image/ubuntu-20130913.delta-20130910.2.tar.xz.asc
<rickspencer3> lool, ^ is thi what you were seeing?
<slangasek> that's the signature file only
<mhall119> davmor2: how is it being tracked if there is no bug?  Is there a workitem in a Blueprint?
<davmor2> cjohnston: fair enough :)  I do the same thing for U1 stuff but this managers telling me it's in the works so I won't tread on their toes till they say it's out and I can still reproduce it :)
<rickspencer3> slangasek, oh
<rickspencer3> duh
<rickspencer3> hold on
<rickspencer3> sorry slangasek that was just what it busted it on last time, the last thing it showed downloading
<rickspencer3> slangasek, I think I am having lool's problem
<rickspencer3> the wireless being flaky :)
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#phone-indicator
<rickspencer3> aaarg
<rickspencer3> slangasek, so, second time, I hit Install and restart and it say "Apply update failed: no update has been downloaded"
<rickspencer3> :/
<slangasek> hum
<rickspencer3> slangasek, anything I can do to debu
<rickspencer3> this has happened twice in a row for me
<slangasek> barry: ^^ what do you suggest for further debugging these system-image failures?
<rickspencer3> slangasek, barry it all looks downloaded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6102292/
<lool> rickspencer3: yeah, when wireless is flaky I have to retry a bunch of times, sometimes rebooting first, it's painful
<rickspencer3> lool, even though it all downloaded?
<rickspencer3> maybe some checksums don't add up?
<lool> rickspencer3: when it actually completes and I get the "reboot" button, it usually works
<rickspencer3> lool, so I got there, but it didn;t work
<rickspencer3> it said there it was not downloaded
<rickspencer3> I'd rather not just try again, but take a peek at it in it's current state to see if there is a bug here
<lool> rickspencer3: if you connected to some redirected wifi setup, some downloads might indeed be corrupted, but I think system-image starts from scratch each time anyway, so it shouldn't affect retries
<rickspencer3> ok
 * rickspencer3 tries again
<rickspencer3> lool, slangasek, barry, so that time it downloaded much faster, and seems to be installing cleanly
<WebbyIT> Do online accounts work? Because I try to add Twitter, it redirect me to login page, I do login, then redirect me to account page, but there are no accounts set.
<lool> rickspencer3: cool
<lool> rickspencer3: it's not worth debugging this too much since we're replacing the downloader logic with download service ASAP
<lool> didrocks: heyo
<lool> didrocks: I'm sponsoring a package for mfisch and others used to override ubuntu settings in custom images
<barry> rickspencer3, lool, slangasek if you want, you can change the loglevel in /etc/system-image/client.ini to 'info' or 'debug' and get more output in the log file, but yeah we're working furiously on replacing the internal downloader with the d/l service
<lool> didrocks: they would like to land this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6102368/
<lool> didrocks: it goes in the image; as you can see, the upstart jobs start with [ -d /custom ] || exit 0 and are not doing anything when launched in our images
<lool> didrocks: question 1: is it ok to land this now?
<lool> didrocks + mfisch: question 2: should we add this to some "daily autolanding" stack?
<mfisch> we anticipate at least one more change to that package but hopefully it slows down
<didrocks> lool: our image == ro image?
<didrocks> for question 2: sure, it should be in the daily release process
<didrocks> mfisch: do you think we should wait for it?
<lool> didrocks: yes
<lool> didrocks: the branch is lp:ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks BTW
<didrocks> lool: seems safe enough to me, so +1
<lool> didrocks: but let's wait for mfisch to confirm
<didrocks> (now that we published)
<lool> didrocks: Ok; uploading this manually for now
<didrocks> but let's see if mfisch has more changes
<davmor2> cjohnston: did you write a bug for the powerd issue or did you want me too?
<didrocks> first
<lool> didrocks: oh we promoted an image?
<didrocks> lool: right, at least… 2 hours ago! :)
 * didrocks goes grab some lunch bbiab
<mfisch> sorry guys, back now
<mfisch> I dont have an eta on the other change, let me get it from cwayne
<mfisch> cwayne: any eta for that other fix for a/s?
<lool> mfisch: tagged and uploaded 0.3
<lool> mfisch: do you know about daily landing?  are you ok with switching to that mode/
<mfisch> lool: yes, that would be great
<lool> didrocks: ^  so whenever you have a chance, I've not uploaded latest version, but other changes will be coming, would you or someone in your team help add this branch to some good daily landing stack?
<lool>  subject: [ubuntu/saucy-proposed] ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks 0.3
<mfisch> lool: will that follow the standard process? push to trunk, but a new version goes only when you add a changelog? or will every push be a new revision?
<cwayne> mfisch, theres an MR, let me check on it
<mfisch> cwayne: an MR for another component?
<cwayne> mfisch, unity8
<mfisch> cwayne: okay, so we're backed up then
<AskUbuntu> WebSQL and other databases not working with HTML5 apps | http://askubuntu.com/q/345181
<lool> mfisch: not sure what the best resource is, Didier had blog posts on this and there was a vUDS session on it
<lool> mfisch: I think when we're in auto mode, stuff gets rolled automatically in packages, and also from packages back to the branch, but you're supposed never to commit directly; instead you send mps and approve them
<mfisch> lool: yep sounds similar to the old ps process
<lool> ev: So I've straced whoopsie and it gets timeouts when contacting daisy.ubuntu.com
<lool> will try to get a network trace
<lool> ev: what I see in strace are new processes / threads appearing every now and then, printing "online" then resolving daisy.u.c and getting a connection timeout on a socket
<genii> lool: I'm getting pretty high numbers on simple ping to it ( 100-350ms)
<lool> genii: I'm getting decent ping reply times
<lool> ev: so with a network trace, I only see the DNS requests getting out, nothing else
<cjohnston> davmor2: I did not.
<oSoMoN> bfiller: would you have some time to test/review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/clear-history/+merge/185470 ?
<lool> ev: I dont understand what was going on, but all crashes now uploaded after restarting again in foreground!
<ev> weird!
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/add-indicators-test-packages/+merge/185555
<lool> ev: hmm I can see my device's uploads on errors.u.c with the URL you gave me, but can't find corresponding entries on the errors.u.c index
<lool> getting late here, will chase this monday I think
<lool> bye all
<ev> have a nice weekend
<ev> lool: let's catch up over it when I get back from holiday
<sergiusens> cjwatson, beuno  wrt to tranlating manifests, how is that going to happen?
<beuno> sergiusens, my understanding is that it won't happen in the manifest, but in the web ui
<beuno> we are 80% done with that
<sergiusens> beuno, ok, so we'll keep the manifest simple, that's better for me
<sergiusens> thanks
 * beuno waits for his high-five
 * cwayne high fives beuno 
<cwayne> sorry, i just like high fives, couldn't leave you hanging
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> thanks cwayne, my arm was starting to hurt
<cwayne> sorry i couldn't get here sooner
<cwayne> lol
<robru> mterry, yeah, we are trying to get cordova in :-/
<mterry> robru, hi
<robru> mterry, hey
<mterry> robru, so I enabled tests for qtgraphicaleffects and qtsvg
<mterry> robru, qtpim had a test failure, I wasn't sure how to investigate
<robru> mterry, you got them working? what was the trick with plugin path?
<mterry> robru, there were two pieces:  We needed to set QT_PLUGIN_PATH=./plugins *as well as* LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./libs
<robru> ahhhhhh
<mterry> I didn't realize at first that it built its own library that it also installed
<robru> mterry, so how do we handle this? can we submit the patches upstream to debian?
<mterry> robru, I already passed on to Debian
<robru> oh, sweet.
<mfisch> didrocks: we're not waiting on anything else in ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks at the moment, the fix is in another package
<robru> mterry, you're on fire ;-)
<mterry> robru, as for qtpim, the same style of patch works to run tests.  But as I said, I hit a seemingly real test failure
<robru> mterry, ok, did you report a bug? do you want me to try it?
<mterry> robru, so someone that knows the problem space will need to look at that
<didrocks> mfisch: ok, so +1 for this trivial change
<mterry> robru, sure, take a peek
<didrocks> but work on getting under daily release
<robru> mterry, ok. i don't know anything, but I'll at least ping Mirv about it with my findings.
<mfisch> didrocks: yes, who should I work with on daily releases?
<mterry> robru, now...  that's for the webapps side.  There is qtpim and webbrowser-app left to go there.  webbrowser app still needs security review
<mterry> robru, as for the cordova side...
<robru> yeah?
<didrocks> mfisch: just please send me an email with the projects/branches that shold be under dailies
<mterry> robru, it looks like there is some vague uneasiness about the qtsystems plugin being a git snapshot.  And cordova-ubuntu itself sounded fine from jamie's comment.  But qtmultimedia is the big problem there, just because of its deps
<mfisch> didrocks: will do
<robru> mterry, yeah, i'm not sure what to do about that. I asked alex and he says it's really used :-/
<mterry> robru, my understanding is that we actually do need openal?  That it's not a dependency we can just chop, eh?
<robru> alex-abreu, ^^ do you know if the usage of qtmultimedia in cordova is really using openal? or just different parts of qtmultimedia?
<cwayne> mterry, hey, so whats the AS policykit bug fix waiting on?
<mterry> robru, openal is one of those things where we have a bunch of audio libraries in main already.  Any chance we could port qtmultimedia to like... alsa or something?  (not really sure what's comparable to openal)
<alex-abreu> robru, mmmh no, where is openal listed as a dep ?
<mterry> cwayne, asac and the QA team want to test it
<mterry> alex-abreu, of qtmultimedia
<robru> alex-abreu, qtmultimedia brings in openal, and openal brings in a ton of other stuff.
<asac> mterry: do you have it in CI?
<asac> mterry: lightdm thatis?
<xnox> So... I installed Ingres app from the store on ubuntu touch, and it locks up nexus 7 =)
<xnox> nonetheless there is Ingress app available now =)
<robru> xnox, let me know if you get that working. that's the one thing blocking me from dogfooding on my n4 ;-)
<mterry> asac, uh, lightdm is in CI, but not auto-release-to-distro.  But it's not a lightdm change anymore.  Only remaining bit is ubuntu-touch-session changes to move from upstart to lightdm for the touch session
<xnox> robru: it's "Ingres Intel" only, not the Scanner =/
<robru> oh, buh
<robru> xnox, wait, who's authoring this? is it a qml app?
<xnox> robru: no, not qml ;-)
<mterry> asac, (and session-manager-touch does not seem to use CI)
<xnox> robru: there is also xkcd, lloyds tsb UK banking app, tumblr....
<bfiller> oSoMoN: I will take a look
<alex-abreu> mterry, robru well the cordova api has some audio caps & uses qtmultimedia for that, not sure about the backends to it
<asac> mterry: lightdm is in CI? so you moved it there recently? i remember sending a mail to robert_ancell asking if we could add it
<asac> because it was directly uploaded
<xnox> robru: it's webapps ;-)
<asac> ... so he did it already?
<ogra_> asac, as i told you over lunch, we need to add lxc-android-config and session-manager-touch to CI still
<robru> xnox, ah yeah
<mterry> asac, well.  wait.  when I say CI I mean jenkins landing code to trunk.  I believe that's enabled.  But we don't do daily releases to distro
<mterry> That's still a manual process
<asac> mterry: you use upstream merger?
<asac> mterry: can you point me at one merge commit please?
<asac> want to see what bots answer to them
<asac> err merge request :)
<mterry> asac, yeah
<asac> not merge commit
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/lightdm/keep-vt-around/+merge/184887
<mterry> asac, ^
<neokore> Hi, anyone could help me flashing a nexus 4? I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch but I get an error when I run phablet-flash
<mterry> alex-abreu, so you don't know why it uses openal vs some other framework?  And presumably don't care about the backend past "make some noises"?
<cjohnston> neokore: giving us the error would be helpful
<alex-abreu> mterry, qtmultimedia ? nope/yes
<asac> mterry: which autopilots are run for lightdm in upstream merger? do you know?
<mterry> asac, I don't believe any autopilot.  It has a dep8 test suite though, if I recall
<neokore> cjohnston: with phablet-flash ubuntu-system I get "Backup requested but cannot be completed succesfully"
<asac> mterry: yeah that test suite doesnt help me much :)
<asac> mterry: i will add unity8-autopilot
<asac> i assume if this breaks something it will break unity8 most likely
<neokore> cjohnston: Trying with -bo-backup I get "ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255"
<asac> mterry: it also enables polkit right?
<popey> neokore: --no-backup ?
<asac> mterry: which apps will from then on rely on polkit?
<ogra_> asac, what exactly do you want tested ?
<popey> oops
<mterry> asac, it forces logind to recognize VT1 as active, which makes policykit work again
<popey> neokore: did you want to keep your data?
<asac> mterry: which apps will then go through polkit?
<cjohnston> neokore: try specifying the adb id
<ogra_> asac, if the session doesnt come up, it is broken ... if the session comes up it works :)
<neokore> popey: nope, it's a clean nexus4
<asac> ogra_: apps will suddenlly go through polkit
<popey> neokore: if you are doing this and want to continue developing with qtcreator, don't use ubuntu-system
<asac> ogra_: tell me which apps that are please
<popey> neokore: use "phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b"
<asac> which app is doing something that requires polkit
<asac> ?
<ogra_> asac, there isnt really the need for an explicit test, you will clearly see it is broken if thats the case
<mterry> asac, well.  To test if policykit is enabled or not, I was toggling the "Stats on Welcome Screen" system setting, because that tries to set an AccountServices field, which needs policykit to work as a normal user
<neokore> popey: Ok, I'll try
<ogra_> asac, click and NM
<mterry> asac, and then I was confirming AcccountService got updated via commandline dbus request
<popey> neokore: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install is the instructions, if there's errors, let us know
<asac> ogra_: so click store and network indicator?
<mterry> asac, I can give you command line if you'd like to test the same way
<ogra_> asac, well, the communication between NM and the indicator
<asac> mterry: no... i want to set your upstream merger up so that i am confident to land you in parallel with other stuff
<mterry> asac, yeah, NM also uses policykit, but you have to disable the current hacks to have NM avoid it.  I'm not familiar with that process
<asac> for that i need the autopilots that might potentially effected
<asac> mterry: i will check with phonedations guys
<ogra_> (and NM itself for user frontend and system backend)
<neokore> popey: I followed this instructions, but I though that ubuntu-system was the right image. Now it's downloading, fingercrossing! Thanks
<mterry> asac, again, the change that needs to land is not a lightdm-upstream change.  It's just an lp:session-manager-touch change.  Just to be clear
<mterry> But that does still need an upstream merger, yeah
<cjohnston> neokore: you will just need to make it a writeable image
<mterry> robru, anyway...  I'll have a quick look at qtmultimedia, see if there are multiple backends or not
<neokore> popey cjohnston: it seems that now it's working... autodeploy right now :D
<mterry> alex-abreu, so... ya'll use the QtAudioEngine piece of qtmultimedia?
<neokore> popey cjohnston: it boots! Thank you!
<alex-abreu> mterry,  mediaplayer, audioencodersettings, cameraviewfinder, & camera image etc. qml components
<alex-abreu> mterry, quite a few things
<mterry> alex-abreu, ok..  The only piece of qtmultimedia that needs openal is specifically the "QtAudioEngine" Qml plugin.  Package qtdeclarative5-qtaudioengine-plugin, which only the "ubuntu-sdk" depends on.  Is that import specifically part of the SDK?
<mterry> alex-abreu, it would make the MIR a lot easier if we could just disable building that plugin
<alex-abreu> mterry, yeah I see where you are going
<alex-abreu> mterry, no we don't use it
<alex-abreu> mterry, to be more precise, we don't use the QtAudioEngine qml plugin from qtmultimedia
<alex-abreu> so don't need (unles something lese needs it) the openal backend
<mterry> alex-abreu, the only package in Ubuntu that references it is a Recommends from ubuntu-sdk
<alex-abreu> ok
<mterry> alex-abreu, OK.  So I will go ahead and propose that ubuntu-sdk stop recommending it.  If that lands, I can disable building the plugin in qtmultimedia.  Then the cordova MIR will be able to sail through
<mterry> robru, ^
<robru> mterry, alex-abreu: oh that's great news. thanks a bunch guys
<alex-abreu> mterry, hopefully it won't open the gates to hell but otherwise +1
<mterry> alex-abreu, yeah...  We'll see what pushback there is from SDK folks
<cjohnston> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> stgraber: when updating a system-image, does /etc/media-info (or another file) change to match the new ubuntufs build number?
<ossaturalarga> hello
<ogra_> cjohnston, it should
<ossaturalarga> anyone knows how to install xubuntu 12.04 on a tablet device? i have a mediscom i1010
<cjohnston> ogra_: is that the correct file, or another one?
<ogra_> thats the correct file for the rootfs stamp
<ogra_> the other image info comes from "system-image-cli -i"
<cjohnston> ogra_: I wonder if we could get that added to the output from system-image-cli -i
<cjohnston> looking to be able to get as much info in one place as possible
<ogra_> barry, ^^^ could we ?
<stgraber> cjohnston: yep, /etc/media-info should be changing when you update to a new rootfs (note that not all system-images include a new rootfs, some may only ship a new android build)
<cjohnston> stgraber: right
<cjohnston> stgraber: I'm also wondering if maybe we could record that somewhere somehow, other than the json file
<ogra_> cjohnston, i was actually pondering to also inject the android package version into the rootfs so we could check that too
<stgraber> cjohnston: we've got a plan to add the triplet (or quadruplet) to /etc/system-image/channel.ini in the coming weeks, then we'll be able to reliably get the version number for all the bits
<josepht> yay
<cjohnston> stgraber: ack. that would be very helpful... plars ^
<ogra_> stgraber, quadruplet ? whats the fourth one ?
<stgraber> ogra_: putting the android version in the rootfs would be awfully confusing when we publish an android tarball without a rootfs tarball :)
<stgraber> ogra_: customization
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, do we plan that ?
<stgraber> it's a supported use case, yes
<ogra_> i thought it is always one tar.xz or one diff
<barry> ogra_: sure, please file a bug for what you want.
<ogra_> barry, will do
<stgraber> anyway, we'll have all the version numbers shipped as part of version.tar.xz soon enough which will give us that information reliably
<stgraber> barry: I think we already do
<plars> stgraber, cjohnston: would that be updated if the update tool runs?
<ogra_> plars, yes, thats how the conversation started above :)
<barry> stgraber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bugs?field.tag=client
<plars> ah, ok
<stgraber> barry: bug 1220907
<ubot5`> bug 1220907 in Ubuntu system image "Add support for 'version_detail' in channel.ini" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220907
<stgraber> support for version_detail on the server and client side will give us access to the version of each of the tarballs and allow system-image-cli to show that information in -i
<ogra_> ah, perfect
<barry> stgraber: tagged :)
<ogra_> stgraber, but is that on the filesystem anywhere ?
<stgraber> ogra_: /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<ogra_> or does it need to query the server
<ogra_> great
<mterry> alex-abreu, robru: who is a good person to ask about the SDK?
<alex-abreu> mterry, bzoltan I'd say
 * ogra_ notes there is nothing to see here and moves on :)
<robru> yeah
<stgraber> I'm actually likely to have the server side of that implemented today as part of my work on rewriting the publishing scripts so if all goes well, we'll have the updated file starting on Monday
<stgraber> barry: system-image-cli won't freak out if version_detail appears and it doesn't support it yet, right?
<stgraber> (not sure how strict it's about it's .ini parsing, hopefully extra keys are just ignored)
<barry> stgraber: extra keys are just treated as strings, so it should parse it but won't do anything with it
<mterry> robru, ok, sent him an email
<cwayne> stgraber, ping
<mterry> robru, didn't think to CC you, but will let you know
<mterry> He's in Finland, so may be Monday before we hear back
<jono> mzanetti, man
<jono> that app looks awesome
<stgraber> cwayne: pong
<stgraber> barry: good
<jono> does it use QtLocation and work?
<cwayne> stgraber, hey, any updated ETA on the automated signing bits?
<robru> mterry, great, thanks
<mterry> robru, meanwhile, hopefully some progress is made on the webapps stuff
<stgraber> cwayne: if all goes well, we'll switch to the new infrastructure on Monday
<robru> mterry, oh, what's wrong with webapps? I thought we skirted qtmultimedia there and everything was great?
<robru> mterry, other than that daily release is broken and webapps has some bugs that are desperate for publishing...
<mterry> robru, the tests for qtpim and webbrowser-app needs a security review
<robru> mterry, oh, right. I'll look at those today. thanks again
<cwayne> stgraber, that's great news! thanks man
<asac> rsalveti: can you change your request to ask for seedchange of mtp?
<rsalveti> asac: sure
<alex-abreu> robru, any news on what's blocking releases on our ends ? CI not landing ?
<asac> rsalveti: say that that MTP is first to be newed etc.
<stgraber> cwayne: I've got some nice pseudocode at the moment and I'm convinced that the design is right, I just need to finish converting that into actual python ;)
<stgraber> cwayne: but I'm hopeful I can get most of that done in the next 3 hours before my EOD
<robru> alex-abreu, CI seems fine, I saw a bunch of merges land in trunk ok. it's daily_release, the system that handles it is totally hosed, multiple different problems (even hardware problems), so daily_release has just been crippled for a couple weeks now. QA is working on it but apparently it's quite the disaster.
<cwayne> stgraber, awesome :D
<alex-abreu> robru, I don't see releases for our projects
<AskUbuntu> How do I install an Ubuntu Touch app packaged as a Click package? | http://askubuntu.com/q/345226
<robru> alex-abreu, yeah, exactly, because daily_release system is down :-P
<robru> alex-abreu, CI just means "landing merges in trunk", which is working. daily_release means "pushing releases to distro"
<alex-abreu> robru, yes we are on the same page,
<mzanetti> jono: :)
<alex-abreu> robru, but isn't there a way to get those releases, I mean there are quite a b unch of them pending ...
<mzanetti> jono: yes
<cwayne> mzanetti, is there any tutorial/api doc for how to use location in utouch?
<mzanetti> cwayne: only in its source code
<robru> alex-abreu, I'm not sure if it's a good idea to push  manual releases, it screws up the daily_release system quite a bit. didrocks just sent a mail saying they were trying to get the webapps fixes out
<didrocks> robru: alex-abreu: manual releases shouldn't be used
<robru> I knew it ;-)
<alex-abreu> didrocks, I wasn't planning to :)
<alex-abreu> didrocks, you are always around hu :)
<alex-abreu> leading the lost souls ;)
<didrocks> alex-abreu: US time this week ;)
<robru> oooooh
<alex-abreu> didrocks, ah right, having fun w/ rvr
<robru> didrocks, so i can bug you all day ;-)
<rvr> alex-abreu: didrocks doesn't like having fun... without laptops
<didrocks> robru: too late, it's last day ;)
<rvr> He was staring at the screen at the barbecue, too bad
<alex-abreu> aha
<mfisch> stgraber: is there anything we can do to assist in getting signing setup for our tarballs?
<davmor2> ogra_, kgunn, pmcgowan: should the scopes change between unity8 on sf and mir?   On sf I get music/home/apps/videos (like I'm used too) on mir I get home/apps/docs/videos/music/pictures iirc
<stgraber> mfisch: actually, I think so, yes. Is there a very easy (scriptable) way of getting the buildID for the Jenkins build?
<mfisch> stgraber: I will find out
<kgunn> davmor2: i wouldn't think so at all
<stgraber> mfisch: currently my code grabs the file and does a sha256 on it to check if it already imported it, sadly that means grabbing the whole tarball every minute from Jenkins :)
<stgraber> mfisch: so I think IS would be likely to want to murder me or something if I land that code in production :)
<kgunn> davmor2: i could only think that use of the different qt plugin could effect that ?
<kgunn> out of the whole stack that would be the only thing i could think
<kgunn> that might effect it
<kgunn> ...that is really strange
<mfisch> stgraber: you just grab lastSuccessful?
<kgunn> davmor2: did you dist-upgrade in between possibly ?
<stgraber> mfisch: yep
<cwayne> fginther, ping
<davmor2> kgunn: nope I'm not dist-upgrading I go from image flash to image flash to test the images
<fginther> cwayne, hey
<mfisch> stgraber: we could add a build number to jenkins I think
<stgraber> mfisch: I basically have a basic file source which just grabs stuff over http/https, hashes it and if it's not already imported, processes it, but since we run that code every minute, it's not great :)
<mfisch> a file with a build #
<stgraber> mfisch: yep, that'd do the trick
<mfisch> could jenkins make the hash for you?
<mfisch> fginther: can jenkins write out a build id for the sevile job?
<cwayne> fginther, hey, is there any way to programatically see what the last sucessful build of a job in jenkins was?
<mfisch> lol we're having parallel convos
<stgraber> mfisch: yeah, my plan is to add a second file to my http plugin telling it to monitor that file instead and if that one changes, then grab the real thing
<kgunn> ricmm: does davmor2 's description of scopes changing make any sense to you ? ^^
<stgraber> mfisch: that file can either contain the buildid or some hash or whatever, as long as I can grab it every minute without killing our cross-DC link :)
<fginther> cwayne, yes, there are python-jenkins and python-jenkinsapi, both have APIs to get the last sucessful build
<kgunn> ricmm: out of all the deltas between surffliner and mir...qt plugin is the only thing i would think might effect that ?
<cwayne> fginther, but can they get the build number of that build?
<mfisch> fginther: what we need is that jenkins grabs the build # and drops it as a file into the artifacts
<davmor2> kgunn: ah hang on it only effects mir after the crash, if I go from sf to mir it is the same, one second let me just confirm that
<fginther> mfisch, would that just be another file that gets saved as an archive artifact?
<mfisch> fginther: more like echo $BUILDNUM > buildnum
<fginther> mfisch, there is env var for that.
<mfisch> so stgraber can watch for that file
<fginther> mfisch, exactly
<mfisch> fginther: okay, I'll change the script
<mfisch> fginther: whats the env var?
<fginther> mfisch, one moment
<stgraber> mfisch: I also though of using a standard HTTP HEAD request, but Jenkins seems pretty bad at replying to those, the headers appear/disappear randomly and the last modified date sometimes looks wrong, so not something I can rely on
<fginther> mfisch, in the job configuration page, there is a link to the list of environment variables below the shell script window
<stgraber> *thought
<mfisch> stgraber: jenkins only polls hourly, you could ratchet your polling down. or is it the same script that everyone else uses?
<fginther> mfisch, BUILD_NUMBER
<fginther> The current build number, such as "153"
<mfisch> thanks
<stgraber> mfisch: same script that monitors everything
<mfisch> stgraber: k
<beuno> tedg, ping. Do you know if it's ok to have X-Ubuntu-StageHint in the .desktop file?
<mfisch> testing it out
<tedg> beuno, Yeah, it's not used today on phone.  But it's what we plan on using for the tablet.
<tedg> beuno, At least last I checked.  Probably need a Unity8 guy to confirm.
 * tedg tries to think who'd be awake^W sober
<mfisch> its 5pm somewhere
<tedg> kgunn, Do you by chance know if X-Ubuntu-StageHint is still valid for the side stage?
<kgunn> tedg: i know side stage is not working with unity8-mir
<kgunn> pre mir...its a posibility
<mfisch> fginther: it builds on the 10. one and then copies stuff to jenkins.qa?
<fginther> mfisch, right, that done by the publisher plugin
<beuno> tedg, kgunn, would it be harmful if I approve an app in the store using that?
<mfisch> stgraber: there is a file called "build_number" now, which you can query
<stgraber> mfisch: ah cool, thanks, I'll use that
<mfisch> it's 3 bytes, but I expect 25% growth in that size later this fall ;)
<stgraber> mfisch: that'll appear in the next build right? I just tried http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/cambridge/job/feifei-image/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/build_number and that doesn't appear to exist.
<stgraber> mfisch: (unless that's the wrong project, I remember your team giving me two different names)
<mfisch> http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/sevilerow-watch/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/build_number
<stgraber> right, different project then
<mfisch> stgraber: I still need to fix feifei, sevilerow is the one to do for now
<davmor2> kgunn: nope I can't reproduce it I'm assuming it was just a config that got screwed from me constantly crashing it :)
<tedg> kgunn, Amazing management-fu, you only know what to yell at people for being broken ;-)
<tedg> beuno, I'm pretty sure you're good.
<stgraber> mfisch: right, so saucy-customized will be using sevilerow-watch
<tedg> beuno, I think that there are several apps that have it in distro today.
<beuno> tedg, that will be my commit message, thanks  :)
<mfisch> stgraber: perfect
<mfisch> stgraber: and we'll be doing the private one on our own
<tedg> beuno, Friends app has it, just blame kenvandine
<davmor2> beuno: you might need to vary it slightly from one commit to another :D
<kgunn> beuno: i don't know....the bug is ours, from sdk perspective it'd be legit
<beuno> X-Ubuntu-StageHint=skimbou-app
<beuno> tedg, is that a valid way of using it?
<tedg> beuno, No
<kenvandine> tedg, nothing is EVER my fault :)
<tedg> beuno, X-Ubuntu-StageHint=SideStage
<beuno> tedg, ah, that's why the script is yelling at me then, thanks  :)
<tedg> beuno, It basically means on the tablet you'll not get full screen.
 * tedg blames kenvandine for the lack of G+ post support in Friends
<mfisch> fginther: should you be the POC for these or should it be me/cwayne?
<fginther> mfisch, either of you is more appropriate
<mfisch> fginther: oky
<beuno> tedg, thanks
<mfisch> cwayne it is then
<fginther> :-)
<cwayne> sure
<mfisch> actually I put both of us
<cwayne> fine
<kenvandine> tedg, totally my fault :)
<kgunn> and tedg ...i don't yell...well...often
<davmor2> kgunn: if you don't talk through the megaphone it won't sound like you're shouting anymore honest :D
<kgunn> davmor2: :)
<davmor2> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1225155 that's a regression on SF for sure also really low on the agenda too I imagine :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1225155 in unity-mir "Maguro: Camera app picture taken flash is ugly" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> davmor2: yeah...we'll get right on that :)
<davmor2> kgunn: I did say low :)
<kgunn> davmor2: yeah...just messin'
<davmor2> kgunn: to be honest it will probably get fixed fixin other stuff, I'm just reporting as I'm hittin ;)
<nik90_> When trying to execute an app through qtcreator, I get the following error message
<nik90_> [21:46:48] bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<nik90_> bash: no job control in this shell
<nik90_> Does anyone know why?
<nik90_> [21:46:48] QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont get that here with the 46 image
<ogra_> davmor2, and no, they shouldnt ... they changed between 44 and 46 though ...
<ogra_> in 44 we dropped the demo content, which automagically made all these scopes show up, in 45 we actually shrunk that back to the 4 known scopes again
<davmor2> ogra_: ah I wonder then if I had it this morning and it was fixed with the flash today and I just remembered seeing it then
<ogra_> yeah, it was broken briefly
<ogra_> but should all be fine in the recent images
<ogra_> i sadly had to drop the remote video lens ... else you would have searchable youtube videos in the video scope :)
 * ogra_ hopes we can add that back once the new multimedia stack lands
<ogra_> sigh ... if the NM indicator would kill the wlan all the time
<ogra_> *wouldn't
<ogra_> happens on all devices for me
<ogra_> (and apparently for others too around me here at the sprint)
<davmor2> ogra_: I found the transfer from 3g to wifi was the big issue for me, I took to turning it off in order to allow wifi to take over.
<davmor2> ogra_: settings,cellular, 3g or faster to off and then back on again
<freka> Hello, trying to install touch-coreapps, but it deosnt work.  getting same problem a in this http://askubuntu.com/questions/340287/unable-to-install-touch-coreapps-on-ubuntu-12-10
<ogra_> davmor2, both phones have no SIm in them atm here
<davmor2> ogra_: ouch
<davmor2> freka: 12.10 or 13.10?  Touch apps are designed for 13.10 not 12.10
<wellsb> How can I restart a scope so I don't have to reboot everytime I install a new app?
<ogra_> wellsb, you could try to run: sudo restart unity8
<ogra_> wellsb, in the terminal app
<davmor2> kgunn: do you know if there is a way to take a screenshot on mir on a device?  Screencap doesn't seem to work, so I'm assuming it depends on surface flinger?
<mhall119> ogra_: sergiusens: either of you know if there's a bug files already for the hardare volume buttons not working?
<mhall119> I seem to recall there being discussion about that already
<ogra_> mhall119, i think diwic is on it already ...
<ogra_> (and he says yes, there is also a bug for it )
<mhall119> can you ask him what the bug # is?
<ogra_> he is looking it up
<ogra_> seems we'll have to wait for Mir to land first though
<ogra_> mhall119, bug 1219057
<ubot5`> bug 1219057 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "volume up/down key is not working anymore with the new indicator-sound" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219057
<mhall119> thanks
<cjohnston> davmor2: if you decided to file a bug on mir could you please subscribe me
<davmor2> cjohnston: I'm just trying the new build
<cjohnston> ack
<cjohnston> davmor2: I haven't seen a new one yet
<davmor2> meh maybe there isn't one then I blame ogra_
 * ogra_ isnt guilty ... its all asacs fault 
<neokore> Hi all again, I got another question. How could I run an app directly from QtCreator to device, by now I get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<neokore> " but both are connected to Internet
<davmor2> ogra_: that's your cop out for everything ;)
<ogra_> he asked me to turn off auto-builds since he wanted to build at least three manual ones :)
<ogra_> (which kind of didnt happen)
<cjohnston> hehe
<ogra_> thanks for the reminder though ...
<davmor2> ogra_: crap  just updated to .3 is it horribly broken
 * ogra_ switches the cronjob back on so we have builds on the weekend
<cjohnston> neokore: did you see the emails on ssh earlier today?
<ogra_> davmor2, 46 ?
<neokore> cjohnston: nope, sorry I'll take a look
<davmor2> 13.3 let me track down the build number
<ogra_> system-image-cli -i
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah it's still flashing though :D
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> how can it be horridly broken then
<davmor2> ogra_: 46 it is
<davmor2> ogra_: no I asked is it horribly broken
<ogra_> oh
 * ogra_ read "it is" instead of "is it"
<ogra_> not more broken than the former ones
<davmor2> ogra_: that's fine then :)
<ogra_> Mir is crashy if you enable it ... but thats not on by default
<davmor2> ogra_: but I enjoy breaking mir
<ogra_> heh, and it enjoys breaking on you
<davmor2> testing I meant testing mir honest gov'nor
<davmor2> ogra_: don't sneak up on it and shout boo it doesn't like that :D
<ogra_> hehe
<neokore> cjohnston: I just only need to delete /etc/init/ssh.override Thank you!
<davmor2> cjohnston: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1225190 consider yourself subscribed
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1225190 in unity-mir "Mir needs a powerd plugin" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> ta
<abimanyu> hi i am porting ubuntu current daily build for my device i have few questions
<abimanyu> devices part install all files to /system and ubuntu images install to /data and initramfs boot into /data how the files are loaded if they are in sepera partations
<popey> abimanyu: heya, as it's a bit late on friday night and some people are travelling there's not many people about. Maybe ask on the phone mailing list or pop back during the EU/US working day here?
<abimanyu> popey: it's 3:15AM here
<abimanyu> just some hints are enough
<popey> hah
<didrocks> ogra_: drinking? we need to build an image
<viraaa> hello
<viraaa> can you help me??
<genii> !details | viraaa
<ubot5`> viraaa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cwayne> it seems the 'hangup' button in the dialer-app doesn't work
<cwayne> that made hanging up on someone very awkward while i held the power button for 15 seconds to poweroff the phone
<cwayne> ssweeny, what if you do the daily instead of daily-proposed?
<cwayne> mhall119, hey, did you ever get an update on the Qt.openUrlExternally thing?
<daker> hey mhall119 or popey can someone please test my click package please http://ubuntuone.com/2cYdasVCA1VVUkNdHLNAYz ?
<ogra_> popey, is there a click package for the beru reader ?
<cwayne> daker, i can give it a shot
<daker> cwayne: thanks :)
<cwayne> daker, anything in particular you want me to look out for?
<daker> cwayne:  just see if the app runs, select a radio and see if the stream is playing
<cwayne> daker, sure thing
<popey> ogra_: http://rschroll.github.io/beru/assets/com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_0.1.2_arm.click
<popey> daker: sure
<ogra_> oh
<popey> he's submitting to the store too
<ogra_> i found the github url searching for it ... didnt really expect a click to be in the tree
<popey> heh
<cwayne> daker, hm, the click seems to be missing a .desktop
<daker> cwayne: i see, can you run it without a .desktop ?
<cwayne> qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<daker> cwayne: the exec file is ./radio
<popey> there's no apparmour profile either
<daker> popey: i'll add that, just want to make sure that the compiled app works first
<cwayne> core dumped
<popey> daker: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-000305.png
<daker> popey: oh you are the man!
<popey> daker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6103746/
<daker> popey: perfect, are you able to play a stream?
<popey> not yet, got a problem with my phone, rebooting
<daker> ok tyt
<daker> popey: is the button and the player getting out of the screen ?
<popey> yes
<popey> i see what you see in that shot
<daker> :( ok
<popey> can test some more over the weekend.
<popey> but now, sleep
<daker> popey: ok g'night
<cwayne> sorry daker, not sure why it's not working on mine :(
<daker> cwayne: no problems :)
<daker> at least i know how compile it now
<cwayne> oh, did you do it in the pbuilder?
<daker> cwayne: no i use chroot environment
<cwayne> daker, ah, that's very similar, either way good job :)
<daker> :)
<mhall119> daker: installing now
<mhall119> daker: it seems to install okay, but I get no .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/
<daker> mhall119: ok, it does run ?
<mhall119> daker: no, running /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad.io/current/radio from adb shell and it segfaults
<cwayne> mhall119, i saw the same, but popey was able to get it to run somehow
<daker> mhall119: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-000305.png
<mhall119> popey has black magic
<daker> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6103746/
<mhall119> either that or popey has a different build of Ubuntu Touch than I do
<mhall119> I get QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<mhall119> Aborted (core dumped)
<daker> mhall119: ok thanks!
 * cwayne ran with the latest daily-proposed
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-14
<stgraber> mfisch: I've got the automated importer working locally.
<cwayne> stgraber, \o/
<stgraber> the current design actually makes it poke the server 4 times per minute as it's querying for each supported device
<stgraber> so good thing it doesn't need to re-download the whole thing :)
<cwayne> stgraber, :)
<cwayne> stgraber, so will we have to implement any changes to phablet-flash?
<stgraber> cwayne: nope, --channel=saucy-customized will work once the server side changes land
<cwayne> stgraber, \o/ even better!
<cwayne> remind me that i owe you a number of beers :P
<stgraber> that channel will be based on the stable saucy channel + your tarball, so whenever one of the two changes, you'll get a new image + deltas published
<inamust> Good evening
<inamust> I came here from forum.xda-developers.com , has anyone installed ubuntu touch on a TF201 before?
<inamust> I ran into some problems while attempting to install it and looks like I'm stuck on the asus boot screen :)
<weigh13> I'm wanting to instal Ubuntu on my Viewsonic tablet with an armv7 processor. any ideas which version I should use as I'm pretty in the dark about it.
<inamust> lol
<inamust> same here, I'm trying to do the same on my asus prime
<inamust> what about a manual for installing ubuntu-touch on the TF201? :) any help is much appreciated
<weigh13> Do you know if it needs a working version of android to boot into with? I have one tablet with a working 2.3 but one is pretty fragged and I was hoping to be able to instal Ubuntu onto it cold as the only working OS
<inamust> yup
<inamust> you can do it with android in it
<inamust> seems much easier
<inamust> I'm trying to do the same thing, ubuntu touch only
<inamust> android runs way too slow and browsers crashes too often
<inamust> installing native ubuntu is an option but I dont have a keyboard
<abimanyu> hi everyone i have one small question "update-fstab" is mount adding fstab entrys /system /data /vendor but lxc-android is looking for /android/system /android/data in pre-start.sh how does that work?
<foriamroot> Evening.
<mfisch> stgraber: awesome
<mfisch> stgraber: when will it land?
<stgraber> mfisch: by EOD Monday
<mfisch> stgraber: awesome
<stgraber> mfisch: I'll be at Plumbers the rest of the week, so that's the last possible moment I can land that (I'll try to do it in the morning so I don't have to spend the night fixing potential breakage ;))
<foriamroot> assuming on the new daily that 3g works for different carriers there would "have" to be a list of apn's somewhere, yes?
<foriamroot> otherwise how would 3g work at all for anyone? a guess that it is similar to CM and uses the mcc / mnc to set up the conection?
<foriamroot> Stéphane any ideas?
<inamust> your handset usually downloads it when connects to the network
<foriamroot> and saves it where?
<inamust> depends of the handset
<foriamroot> nexus 4
<inamust> google it :)
<foriamroot> i did
<inamust> lets see
<inamust> http://hippowise.com/how-to-permanently-enable-lte-on-android-4-2-2-nexus-4/
<inamust> serch for APN
<inamust>   /system/etc/apn-conf.xml
<foriamroot> on android thats where it is
<foriamroot> im on ubuntu
<foriamroot> :D
<inamust> lol
<foriamroot> nmcli shows a connection "gsm"
<foriamroot> however, it is not in the usual places
<foriamroot> am now trying grep -R -I "gsm" /
<foriamroot> gonna take a while now
<foriamroot> can you tell me where the armel files are flashed to?
<inamust> foriamroot, have you looked into pppd?
<foriamroot> straight to /, huh?
<foriamroot> no i havent
<inamust> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/3G_and_GPRS_modems_with_pppd
<inamust> this might help you
<inamust> L)
<inamust> :)
<foriamroot> might try replacing the apns-conf file first
<foriamroot> lets see if it worked
<foriamroot> nope
<foriamroot> i could also use this, no? https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<foriamroot> but i would prefer to use the "default" settings manager
<foriamroot> and just edit the apn data
<foriamroot> hmmmm
<tofu_> anyone know what 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255 means?
<tofu_> trying to install ubuntu touch with phablet-flash
<pkunal-parmar> Hi guys, I am trying following command
<pkunal-parmar> phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b
<pkunal-parmar> but it says "phablet-flash: error: unrecognized arguments: -b
<pkunal-parmar> "
<pkunal-parmar> but this command works
<pkunal-parmar> phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<pkunal-parmar> should I continue with "phablet-flash ubuntu-system" or -b option is necessary
<pkunal-parmar> I am installing ubuntu image for first time
<tofu_> i tried it without -b
<tofu_> it didnt install properly for me
<tofu_> might be different for you thuogh
<pkunal-parmar> for me also its not installing properly, without -b
<tofu_> do you get an adb shell mount /data returned non-zero exit status 255 error?
<weigh13> I'm successfully installing the OS through recovery but then it still boots into my old android OS like nothing ever happend
<pkunal-parmar> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255
<pkunal-parmar> yes
<nik90_> pkunal-parmar: I would suggest using cdimage-touch instead of ubuntu-system
<nik90_> pkunal-parmar: Hi :)
<pkunal-parmar> hi nik90
<pkunal-parmar> nik90, i tried cdimage-touch
<nik90_> did you get your phone and trying to flash ubuntu-touch?
<pkunal-parmar> it worked great :)
<pkunal-parmar> thanks
<nik90_> ah okay
<pkunal-parmar> yes cdimage worked great, i did not know ubuntu-touch is not preferred on
<pkunal-parmar> *one
<nik90_> pkunal-parmar: for regular users, system-image would be best since it brings easy updating mechanism. but for us developers we need cdimage-touch to have a writable filesystem to test our coe
<nik90_> pkunal-parmar: system-image makes the filesystem readonly like android
<pkunal-parmar> nik90, ok
<knutas> Hi! I just tried to install and run touch on my galaxy TAB 10.1, did wipe and flashed both zips in right order. reboot and its android still :( any secrets i need know? Thank you in advance for help :)
<WebbyIT> On today build of Nexus 4 power button doesn't work and I can't turn off the screen. Is only a my problem?
<popey> WebbyIT: is that the cdimage-touch image?
<popey> i did see that earlier in the week on my phone
<WebbyIT> popey, after a reboot it works.. mah :/
<popey> probably powerd crashed
<nik90_> popey, WebbyIT: yup had that issue. A reboot made it work.
<neokore> Hi everyone! Yesterday I was trying to run an app from QtCreator, but with no luck. The last error I get is "bash: [3861: 3 (255)] tcsetattr: Invalid argument" Wiki, AskUbuntu or XDA have no answers. Anyone could help me?
<neokore> Ok, finally I found an open bug on Launchpad, I think I should wait
<wellsb> Does ubuntu touch not support USSD yet?
<tony___> hey I am on 20130835 and can't update anymore. each time i try it says http failed to connect. But I am able to open a browser and surf
<OrokuSaki_> got udev and pulse working 100% on a kernel without accept4
<OrokuSaki_> had to recompil both
<OrokuSaki_> and add patches
<OrokuSaki> Now I am adding accept4 to the kernel, without recompiling udev, but with patching pulse... I bet it boots faster.. adb shell seems to come up faster..but going to test that pulse still works with the patch.. should
<AskUbuntu> How to add icons to the launcher on Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/345529
<OrokuSaki_> So.. if you have 2.6.35... don't add accept4, instead patch udev andpulse... and it should work.. =)
<javierbuilder> hello
<wellsb> hmm, pkcon doesn't seem to be installing hooks correctly for me anymore
<AskUbuntu> New to the Terminal, what is sources.list? | http://askubuntu.com/q/345613
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Tablet for Samsung Ativ Smart PC Pro (XE700T1C-A02NL) | http://askubuntu.com/q/345616
<c4software> Hello
<GuidoPallemans> anyone from the site can explain why I get this error? http://imgur.com/9t8ZdMD
<c4software> i'm a bit in trouble with the phablet-flash tool. i follow the install guide. but the "phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b" fail due to the -b flag
<c4software> "phablet-flash: error: unrecognized arguments: -b" any idea?
<Nick> have you tried removing -b
<c4software> Yep, the process continu, but after some "normal" message its stop and my Nexus 4 stuck on a black screen
<c4software> i think its normal, because without the -b flag my device don't have the initial bootstrap no?
<popey> don't use -b with ubuntu-system
<popey> -b is only needed for cdimage-touch
<popey> so.. phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<c4software> ok. thanks
<c4software> so first cdimage-touch -b and next ubuntu-system?
<popey> that will work
<c4software> popey: thanks
<c4software> any idea why the install guide don't mention it?
<popey> a mistake
<c4software> ;)
<GuidoPallemans> Hey guys, I'm still getting an error trying to upload an app: http://imgur.com/9t8ZdMD
<josh___> hello
<vini_> root
<vini_> start
<vini_> help
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-15
<Dandel> I'd like to talk to one of the nexus 7 (Grouper) developers to see about helping with some of the development.
<AskUbuntu> How do I connect to my Verizon AC30 Fivespot device via mobile broadband? | http://askubuntu.com/q/345676
<imanustmai> has anyone installed ubuntu touch on a TF201 before?
<Dandel> imanustmai, I doubt that someone has placed ubuntu on the asus eee pad device.
<imanustmai> how come?
<Dandel> most likely none of the developers has one to place ubuntu on it.
<Dandel> however your device may prove useful for me to reconstruct the kernel on a device where the oem is currently not released the gpl code for it.
<imanustmai> I see
<imanustmai> lets experiment
<imanustmai> :
<imanustmai> :)
<Dandel> imanustmai, would ya mind providing the information I was going to ask a nexus 7 owner?
<imanustmai> go ahead
<Dandel> first is a dmesg log from the device
<Dandel> then the contents of these files ( cat result over adb should do ): /proc/cpuinfo /sys/kernel/debug/gpio /sys/kernel/debug/tegra_gpio /sys/kernel/debug/tegra_pinmux /sys/kernel/debug/tegra_pinmux_drive
<Dandel> and lastly the contents of /proc/config.gz ( may have different name depending on kernel config )
<Dandel> this will get a general profile of the asus tablet
<Dandel> and this is specific for tegra based devices.
<Pomone> I am trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Nexus, if anyone could help me it would be appreciated
<sarnold> hey folks, trying an install on a nexus 4, 'adb backup' doesn't work, 'adb devices' reports "... offline"
<Dandel> sarnold, did you enable debugging on the nexus 4?
<genii> Also getting the charge-only cables mixed up with the data cables happens occasionally
<sarnold> Dandel: yeah, and when I connect the usb I get a nice little notification in the notification center, "USB degugging connected"
<sarnold> genii: ooh. I just grabbed my google-provided charging cable.
<Dandel> sarnold, often times the charging cable works just fine for data... can you access the sdcard for the phone on your pc?
<sarnold> HAQ
<sarnold> HA! rather. I had to actually unlock the phone to see a dialog box prompting me for some details.
<Dandel> that also happens :)
<sarnold> woo, backup running, thanks :)
<sarnold> genii,Dandel, sweet, image flashed! thanks for the help, time to turn of the computer and goof around with my new phone :D
<Dandel> sarnold, your welcome
<hari_> hi
<hari_> i need ubuntu touchfor tab 2 p3100
<AskUbuntu> Why Ubuntu Mobile apps are from Qt? | http://askubuntu.com/q/345767
<auronandace> AskUbuntu: qt isn't a language, its a toolkit
<smartboyhw> auronandace, please answer it in the question itself, AskUbuntu is just a bot.
<auronandace> smartboyhw: my mistake, thanks
<j4b3r> hello
<j4b3r> can install ubuntu touch from cwm on nexus 4?
<wellsb> j4b3r: It's best to follow these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<j4b3r> i follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install but not happening
<j4b3r> i flash the orginal recovery feom google
<smartboyhw> j4b3r, which device are you using?
<j4b3r> دثطعس ۴
<j4b3r> nexus 4
<user82_> is there a gui config method for 3g networks yet?
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu update for samsung | http://askubuntu.com/q/345774
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch SDK - qmake problem | http://askubuntu.com/q/345889
<harris> hey if my tab is under the Working, but not available from cdimage.ubuntu.com how do i get it now
<iBotPeaches> anders3408|afk: very nice :p
<harris> hey if my tab is under the Working, but not available from cdimage.ubuntu.com how do i get it now
<cjohnston> harris: you just asked two minutes ago, its a weekend, and you didn't provide a whole lot of information about what your wanting help with. I have no example what my tab is under the Working means
<harris> my tablet is the galaxy tab 2 10.1 wifi only gtp5110
<harris> it is listed under Working, but not available from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> Did you follow the instructions harris ?
<cjohnston> For your device
<harris> i cant find anty
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices  read that and it will tell you what's on cdimage and give links to instructions for other devices
<harris> mine isnt on cd image
<cjohnston> Right.
<harris> so how do i get it
<cjohnston> "...and give links to instructions for other devices"
<harris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/P5110#Known_issues
<cjohnston> That's the page
<harris> ok but nothing is filled in
<cjohnston> I see a link for 'Code/Image'
<cjohnston> That'd be where I'd start
<harris> i have never installed other os before
<harris> is this not official
<harris> and what works and what doesnt
<cjohnston> The only ones that are official are the ones on cdimage
<harris> will mine ever be there
<cjohnston> Everything else is community maintained and you would be better off discussing with the people who do maintain it
<cjohnston> To my knowledge at the present time there are no plans to expand past the 4 that are official.
<harris> :(\
<matanya> hello, is it possible to run ubuntu on a tablet, not alongside android
<coolthunder> hi..
<coolthunder> trying to install ubuntu touch on nexus 7 wifi(2012) grouper
<coolthunder> getting installation error
<coolthunder> phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /sdcard/' returned non-zero exit status 255
<coolthunder> please help :)
<coolthunder> tried instaaling clockwork mod recovery and flashing
<coolthunder> got THIS error now
<coolthunder> phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /sdcard/' returned non-zero exit status 255
<coolthunder> error: insufficient permissions for device
<Tassadar_> try to run adb as root: adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server
<popey> coolthunder: also, what command are you issuing ?
<coolthunder> sudo phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d grouper
<coolthunder> well.. it did flash touch onto my device..but now it boots straight back to android
<popey> you probably want -b in there too
<popey> and no sudo
<popey> phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b -d grouper
<coolthunder> ok... this is gonna take a looooooong time i guess... net is slow here today :/
<popey> coolthunder: i cant help you with that, sorry ☻
<timppa> Evening!
<coolthunder> thanks a ton guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<coolthunder> it worked!!!!!!!!
<coolthunder> :)
<timppa> Can anyone help me regarding QtCreator problems?
<timppa> as of today I cannot run software on device anymore;
<timppa> [21:38:11] bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<timppa> bash: no job control in this shell
<timppa> [21:38:12] QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<timppa> [21:38:13] bash: [2323: 3 (255)] tcsetattr: Invalid argument
<timppa> I can only see the above lines in messages window
<timppa> Ctrl+R works so I can run the app on desktop
<nik90_> timppa: that's a known bug. I reported it 2 days back
<timppa> ah, ok
<timppa> any workaround available?
<nik90_> timppa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1225178
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225178 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Cannot launch application through qtcreator" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90_> timppa: it copies the files to /dev_tmp folder on your phone
<nik90_> timppa: you can navigate there and execute it manually
<nik90_> timppa: it is not really easy doing that using the touch keyboard, but a hard workaround nonetheless
<nik90_> timppa: marked critical, so expect a fix very soon
<timppa> ok, it seems to be there
<timppa> I will try to manage until a fix is committed.
<timppa> Thanks a ton!
<UbuntuFan> Nexus 7 2013 ubuntu install quantal.... grouper.zip error status 7 please help
<popey> UbuntuFan: i dont think we support the 2013 nexus 7
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-08
<shiggity> okay rsalveti nvm... I was going to backup my n5 and see if you had a new build of UT for me to try.. but I can't find my proper OTG adapter for my phone..... I guess I'll wait
<dholbach> good morning
<Lubit> ciao ragazzi qualcuno lo ha provato su nexus 5?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !english
<ubot5> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Lubit, :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !italian
<ubot5> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Literacy Day! :-D
<justCarakas> any idea when a new devel image will be released ?
<seb128> is there a known issue where contacts added are lost after a restart?
<seb128> who is working on contacts?
<ogra_> seb128, bfillers team as usual :)
<seb128> bfiller, hey :-) see ^
<Saviq> tvoss, hmm "Cannot get current playback position without a valid media-hub player session"?
<Saviq> om26er, can you check if you're getting ↑ in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log when you get the "UI halt on incoming message"?
<om26er> Saviq, checking
 * Saviq suspects the media backend blocks the UI thread on creation of an Audio object with no source
<om26er> Saviq, So between the time I reported the bug, I flashed to utopic latest image on my mako. Now I don't see the UI halt because due to some reason OSD is not appearing at all
<Saviq> om26er, ugh
<om26er> I get the sound, I get the notification in the 'Notification center' but not OSD. So makes me think the halt comes from unity's OSD.
<Wellark> Cimi, seb128: was there something you need from me ?
<Wellark> my backlog does not cover all of the discussion from last week when I was on holiday
<seb128> Wellark, mpt filed a stack of bugs on settings, some probably come from the indicator, would be nice if you could have a look/triage them/maybe fix some
<Wellark> seb128: against which project?
<Wellark> ubuntu-system-settings ?
<seb128> Wellark, yes
<Wellark> seb128: ok. I will take a look
<seb128> Wellark, thanks
<seb128> mardy, hey, could you have a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-crash/+merge/233589 ?
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, the sound is played by the backend these days, but the OSD has an Audio element, too, and that message is a new thing (and I noticed some dbus timeouts during unity8 ap testing that seems related to that media-hub message)
<seb128> mardy, it's short, I would like to know if the change makes sense to you
<seb128> Saviq, or you maybe ^ ;-)
<seb128> somebody more familiar with qml behaviour than me at least
<om26er> Saviq, media-hub-server crashed caused that message for me. I reported a bug related to that see bug 1366741
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1366741 could not be found
<om26er> launchpad is retracing it, i'll make it public
<mardy> seb128: that change is correct, the documentation of qmlRegisterSingletonType() explicitly says that the object must not be implemented as a singleton itself
<seb128> mardy, thanks
<seb128> asac, ^ approved that wizard fix from mterry
<asac> thanks!
<asac> now someone needs to land it in utopic, then we can add it to the HERE silo
<asac> here silo for rtm
<seb128> asac, is HERE a rtm one?
<seb128> asac, we are a bit stucked on landing a settings update in rtm
<seb128> qa keeps blocking us on weird bugs
<asac> seb128: right, so QA is singing that silo off right now
<Saviq> seb128, oh, you got tags on lp:ubuntu-system-settings, wanna my script for stripping them? ;)
<seb128> like pin unlock not working
<asac> seb128: 015
<asac> hmm
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, just ignore, who needs that :P
<asac> didnt hear aboout that
<seb128> asac, yes, brendad nacked that again earlier
<seb128> asac, due to bug #1366745
<asac> davmor2: ^
<ubot5> bug 1366745 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Unlock SIM fails with latest ubuntu-system-settings installed" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366745
<seb128> seems to happen only on krillin and first boot
<seb128> could be due to the wizard
<ogra_> didnt the wizard restart a bunch of services ?
<ogra_> i wonder if ofono is among them
<seb128> it does
<ogra_> (and doesnt get a proper restart or so)
<seb128> well, it does restart things
<asac> hmm
<seb128> included indicators and the osk
<seb128> not sure about ofono
<davmor2> asac: ah that is the one that brendand was on about then.
<asac> so i had my indicators being black after first boot
<seb128> but apparently that issue doesn't happen on mako
<davmor2> asac: in the silo testing trello board you'll see that brendand had marked it failed but I had assumed this was the rebuild to fix it but obviously not.
<asac> system settings landing is huge
<seb128> yes
<seb128> lot of fixes stacked there
 * ogra_ see telephony-service landed on fiday 
<asac> you should have landed them to rtm one by one when you landed each in utopic then you wouldnt have needed qa sign off
<asac> if they were isloated
<ogra_> though none of the changelog entries look like they would be massively relevant
<asac> anyway this probably would have sneaked in then
<ogra_> (which means nothing with todays changelogs though)
<seb128> asac, well, we are trying to get a landed for a while
<seb128> but we got qa to test
<seb128> and they keep nacking
<seb128> so delta keeps getting more
<asac> right. you have to stop then and fix :)
<asac> hehe
<seb128> well, we do fix
<seb128> but qa turnover is a bit slow
<ogra_> seb128, well, ken has a habit of merging a ton of MPs together for system-settings landings
<asac> someone needs to sit down and fix whatever is this about now i guess
<seb128> we can't stop working for days
<asac> well, lets not argue
<seb128> ogra_, well, there is no other way to deal with the stack of bugfixes
<ogra_> would probably be better to bite the bullet and have more to test but land them one by one
<asac> someone has to sit down and figure whats going on here
<seb128> right
<seb128> that someone should be ken or jonas or mterry
<asac> right. this stacking risks us to loose everything if we cannot figure it
<asac> the only way to resurrect is to reset so we can land save parts again
<asac> anyway
<asac> lets have folks look today on this blocker
<seb128> that shows we don't handle things in a smart way
<seb128> we have like 15 bugfixes in there
<seb128> we should be able to land
<asac> right, but only those that dont cause the regression
<seb128> even if qa has a weird issue which is happening sometimes on some devices
<seb128> I'm unsure there is a regression
<seb128> there is a bug that happens randomly
<asac> i think they say its a clear regression
<seb128> which qa happened to run into when testing
<asac> its just on first boot after fresh install, so you haven't seen it
<ogra_> seb128, hmm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/ofono/1.12.bzr6874+14.10.20140820.is.1.12.bzr6872+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1
<seb128> could be
<asac> davmor2: is this reproducible 100%?
<asac> davmor2: and 0% with the package before?
<ogra_> i wonder if the developers did have the unreverted ofono around
<seb128> asac, but settings have nothing to do with sim unlock
<seb128> could be the wizard letting things in a weird state though
<asac> right. so lets challenge that part
<asac> seb128: so the wizard is crashing at the end
<asac> right now
<asac> seb128: see the mterry bug
<seb128> right
<asac> i assume that could cause weird issues
<asac> so maybe that fix will fix this :)
<seb128> could be leading to the weird state
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, let's land that into utopic
<davmor2> asac: I'll need to grab my locked sim and find out, but first Luch has just been called.  So as soon as I get back I'll look into it
<asac> right
<seb128> then get qa to test that version
<asac> right. i think adding that one doesnt matter :)
<asac> the pile is already big enough
<asac> hehe
<Cimi> Wellark, seb128 it was related to the wifi page
<Cimi> Wellark, icons, wifi strength, they are gone
<Cimi> Wellark, you can take inspiration from the wifi page of the wizard I redid last week
<iahmad> Anyone here who could help me with phablet-screenshot on rtm build, getting an error 'Failed to connect to server. Error was :Failed to connect to server socket'
<Wellark> Cimi: I don't want to touch it.. ping pat, it's his team working on the settings ;)
<Wellark> Cimi: you have a bug number or something?
<ogra_> pitti, wrt bug 1365990 ... do yoou still see the device offline in recent utopic images ?
<ubot5> bug 1365990 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator create needs --developer-mode and --password options" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365990
<asac> mterry: :)
<asac> mterry: two tings... seems the previous system-settings silo for got stuck because it triggered some weird thing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1366745
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366745 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Unlock SIM fails with latest ubuntu-system-settings installed" [High,New]
<asac> could this be caused by the crash too?
<ogra_> iahmad, with the very latest phablet-tools installed ?
<iahmad> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ phablet-screenshot shot.png
<ogra_> I: Dumping fb0 ...
<ogra_> 4386 KB/s (3932160 bytes in 0.875s)
<ogra_> I: Done
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ eog shot.png
<ogra_> hmm, works fine here
<mterry> asac, let me see
<ogra_> (mako, latest utopic)
<ogra_> iahmad, oh, you said rtm ... one sec
<iahmad> ogra_, I am on krillin, rtm, if that makes any diff?
<asac> mterry: ubuntu-rtm/landing-015 - ubuntu-system-settings : mterry in list Under Testing
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ phablet-screenshot shot.png
<ogra_> I: Dumping fb0 ...
<ogra_> 5236 KB/s (2073600 bytes in 0.386s)
<ogra_> I: Done
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$
<asac> thats the silo that bounced (has a quite a few things piled up)
<ogra_> iahmad, same thing ... hmm
<iahmad> ogra_, dpkg -l phablet-tools?
<ogra_> (and nothing in phablet-screenshot or Mir changed in that area)
<mterry> asac, the crash shouldn't be related...  I'm confused on that one -- I would have said it's due to the race I fixed between lightdm and systemd-shim on Friday.  But they say this is only introduced by upgrading USS...
<ogra_> iahmad, 1.1+14.10.20140905-0ubuntu1 .... but phblet-screenshot didnt change in a month or so
<asac> mterry: yeah. davmor2 will triple check after lunch
<asac> mterry: maybe the other fixes are in other rtm silos? e.g. should be bundled into one?
<asac> mterry: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<asac> mterry: there is 016 -> systemd-shim for instance
<ogra_> mterry, systemd-shim wasnt merged to rtm yet i think
<mterry> asac, the race fix is in distro's systemd-shim package (something we get from Debian) -- will that automatically be imported to rtm, or do we have to file sync requests for non-CI packages?
<asac> mterry: you have to land them through requesting a silo
<asac> that will soruce copy the bits from utopic into rtm silo
<asac> that you want
<mterry> asac, ok, and there's a rtm-016 silo for it already?
<asac> mterry: talk to ogra about what you need
<asac> right. that seems empty though
<asac> Mirv: ogra_: ^^?
<ogra_> to me ?
<asac> ogra_: yes, sil said you are in charge, no?
 * ogra_ doesnt do silos 
<ogra_> asac, silos is Mirv
<asac> Mirv: ^^ :)
<ogra_> i run the meeting (well, and didnt today either due to browser issues)
<asac> ogra_: ok, thought you are the man doing it in the morning
<ogra_> yeah, meeings etc
<asac> ogra_: guess by running meeting you are at least the driver
<asac> and take requests like that and help find someone
<ogra_> right i'm just not that experienced with the silo bits
<ogra_> so i leave that to someone who is (technically i have the power .... but dont even know the sync tools etc for rtm silos)
<Mirv> asac: trying to get it built, the job has failed the previous time
<Mirv> eh, that's a bit special package, I guess I'll copy manually. "http://people.gnome.org/~desrt/ failed: 500 Can't connect to people.gnome.org:80 (timeout)"
<Mirv> (while running uscan)
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> how woould that ever build ?
<ogra_> buildds cannt see the internets ...
<ogra_> *cannot
<Mirv> ok it's building now at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-016/+packages
<pitti> ogra_: I'll check ASAP
<pitti> ogra_: ah, you uploded the dh_installinit fix?
<ogra_> pitti, _installudev ... but yeah :)
<ogra_> dev mode improved a lot on the weekend
<ogra_> last remaining bit is a pam helper i'm knitting atm
<ogra_> so that the unsetting of the password disables dev mode alongside
<Saviq> ogra_, while I agree I'd rather not re-impl phablet-tools, I'd need to be able to import and use parts of it, as the script we have is really tailored towards what we need from it to dev unity8 on the device
<tvoss> Saviq, where do you see that?
<Saviq> tvoss, unity8.log
<tvoss> Saviq, interesting. I did not land anything to the image
<Saviq> tvoss, well, not any more, maybe what om26er said that it's when the media hub crashed
<tvoss> Saviq, there was a recent media hub landing that introduced an audio role
<ogra_> Saviq, well, we should merge the missing bits into phablet-tools where possible ... and use phablet-config for all bits not on the device ... Saviq thats not the reason why i marked it "needs fixing" though ... thats just the unlock code
<ogra_> Saviq, the merge is rather a long term thing i think
<Saviq> ogra_, a lot of the missing bits I don't think make sense in a generic tool in general
<ogra_> Saviq, well, the package installation should be maintained in a single place
<ogra_> you should just call the right phablet-config command for it
<Saviq> ogra_, sure, but then we create and install a -build-deps package
<Saviq> ogra_, so we need the sudo in any case, I can move the apt-get to phablet-config sure
<ogra_> then there should be a phablet-config get-build-deps ;)
<Saviq> ogra_, except we need to build them from source, not from distro
<Saviq> ogra_, because source might be different than what's in distro
<ogra_> Saviq, phablet-config has the sudo bits ... and it would be really helpful to only have to maintain changed to in in one single place
<Saviq> ogra_, sure, totally agree with that
<Saviq> ogra_, that's why I said maybe we need an importable module that will deal with that
<Saviq> ogra_, and any custom things we need to do in the script we can use the common bits for anyway
<ogra_> phablet-config writable-image --packagedir stuffs your source deb in place btw
<ogra_> from a dir on your PC
<Saviq> yeah, we rsync to be a lil' faster
<ogra_> (doesnt install build-deps but thats something we coudl/should add)
<ogra_> and switching to rsync wouldnt be an issue either :)
<Saviq> ogra_, sure, I just don't think everything should get into phablet-tools
<ogra_> i think it should
<Saviq> ogra_, ah and your needs fixin' is just for the sudo -u phablet -i?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> the other stuff is meant long term
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, will fix, and will use phablet-tools where possible
<ogra_> the good thing about phablet-tools is that they are not bound to any schdule or archive
<ogra_> we can change that after rtm ... they live in a PPA
<nerochiaro> dobey: hi, I've been told you are the person to talk to for questions about the click scope. do you have a minute ? or can you point to someone who can help me if it's not you ?
<dobey> nerochiaro: just ask :)
<nik90_> tvoss: hi, hope you had a nice weekend. Were you able to check if the source error signals are fired correctly when the location service is disabled and when the user denied clock app access to location services in the dialog prompt?
<tvoss> nik90_, yeah, had a nice weekend. will likely get to it tomorrow
<nik90_> tvoss: thnx
<vesar> hey how can I make my phone file system writeable these days? touch /userdata/.writable_image && reboot fails for me saying "permission denied"
<kenvandine> vesar, phablet-config writable-image
<kenvandine> vesar, should work
<kenvandine> if you are running devel-proposed you might need to enable developer mode and set a pin
<bfiller> seb128: yes that is known issue we are working https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-service/+bug/1347557
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347557 in address-book-service (Ubuntu) "contacts disappeared sometimes after reboot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> bfiller, thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, complaint about phablet-config -p... no output and forced reboot...
<ogra_> Saviq, right, thats the purpose ... we need to split that inot two commands long term
<nerochiaro> bfiller: do you know what else needs to be done for this to be merged ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-new-album-i18n/+merge/233018
<ogra_> (they are bound together to make 100% sure the rootfs is writable before trying to install anything)
<bfiller> nerochiaro: nothing, it's in the silo
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, thanks
<vesar> kenvandine, I think it worked since QtCreator shows that I have writeable image now. But my adb push still fails when pushing to /usr/share/unity8/... Any idea?
<kenvandine> vesar, have you enabled developer mode?  and are you running devel-proposed?
<vesar> yes, and yes
<kenvandine> do you see it with adb devices ?
<vesar> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> ok, then i don't know... ogra_ ^^
<ogra_> adbd runs as phablet user
<ogra_> it wont have write permission to system dirs
<vesar> ogra_, it used to work.
<ogra_> adb push to the phablet homedir ... then use something like: adb shell "echo $mypassword| sudo -S cp $sourcedir $targetdir"
<ogra_> vesar, yes, and it will no more
<ogra_> by design
<tedg> kenvandine, Could you point a couple pointers to Content Hub on bug 1366217 ?
<ubot5> bug 1366217 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Filemanager sending out file:/// URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366217
<vesar> ogra_, ok. my prototype design just keeps getting more difficult:) to test new edge prototypes I need to modify some of the shell components so that I have access to device edges from my prototype.
<ogra_> vesar, you could just push an /etc/sudoers.d/myproject fiel in place that sets NOPASSWD for the phablet user if this is solely for testing
<ogra_> annd then just prefix all root related commands with sudo (passwordless)
<kenvandine> tedg, commented
<dobey> cjwatson: do you know why clicks installed in /opt would get preferred, even if the ones in /usr/share/click/preinstalled are newer?
<tedg> kenvandine, Thanks!
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, jgdx are one of you fixing the phone number display for dual sim?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i didn't realize it was broken... it worked when i tested it
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, oh already done then
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'm trying to get a handle on why settings failed QA verification for rtm again
<pmcgowan> new request to move to a different panel
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, bah
<kenvandine> they found a crash in the wizard... which seems location related
<kenvandine> the location service crashes too
<kenvandine> but... the crash isn't obvious... it seems to be at the end
<kenvandine> but it does leave a crash file
<pmcgowan> wonder if inconsistent landings/deps
<pmcgowan> if its only on rtm
<pmcgowan> recent location service work landed I believe
<kenvandine> they also said that SIM pin locking failed... and the cellular panel generally didn't work
<kenvandine> but... works for me on rtm
<kenvandine> and... i don't think anything changed in the cellular panel since the last rtm landing
<pmcgowan> nope
<kenvandine> it's a big pile of changes waiting to sync, but nothing in cellular
<jgdx> pmcgowan, note that the phone numbers only display if they're actually on the SIM.
<pmcgowan> jgdx, ack
<kenvandine> after trying again, i did find the .crash files for location and the wizard
<kenvandine> which was easy to miss before
<pmcgowan> what does wizard do with location?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'm going to test for that on utopic-proposed this morning
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, accepts the HERE terms
<kenvandine> and enables something
<pmcgowan> sounds like something else needs to land in backend
<kenvandine> that's all part of the delta between utopic-proposed and rtm
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ok let me know if I can help test/debug
<vesar> ogra_, this is all indeed just for testing purposes. ok managed to push my changed file to a correct place with this: adb shell "echo $mypassword| sudo -S cp $sourcedir $targetdir"
<ogra_> yeah, that will work
<vesar> ogra_, but have no idea what all that  /etc/sudoers.d/myproject etc. means. I'll consult ondrej..:)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: another problem with qtcreator after recent updates is that i can't ssh into the device anymore. how can i check what error is it giving ?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: when i click on the buttons in qtc a console just flashes briefly but i can't read what's wrong
<ogra_> nerochiaro, adb shell "android-gadget-service enable ssh"
<ogra_> that will turn on ssh
<ogra_> (the SDK should have code for this though)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: only if developer mode is enabled
<ogra_> zbenjamin, which you indeed want for development :)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: yeah i would agree on that ;)
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: so is developer mode enabled on your phone? password is set?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: dev mode is on, pincode is set
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: if i try to manually ssh into the device it tells me publickey auth failed
<ogra_> nerochiaro, you need to copy your key in place
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i did that
<nerochiaro> ogra_: also, the gadget service gives me this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8290917/
<ogra_> sure it is the right key ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: can you tell me the port that is forwarded to 22 in adb forward --list
<nerochiaro> ogra_: well, i put in both the one is have in .ssh and the one in /home/nerochiaro/.config/ubuntu-sdk/ubuntudevice_id_rsa.pub just to be sure
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8290929/
<ogra_> nerochiaro, you only need it in /home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ogra_> afaik
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: ssh -i ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk/ubuntudevice_id_rsa -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -p 10000 phablet@localhost
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: permission denied (publickey)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i put it in /home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: do you still have ubuntudevice keys in ~/.ssh?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, what device image is that on btw ? (wondering about the gadget-service issue)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: what is the gadget service btw
<ogra_> zbenjamin, well, initially it was only to set properties for the USB gadget driver (en/disable adb, rndis or mtp) ... it kind of grew in all directions now though ... and now its simply a dbus service for all bits the phablet user needs permission to do
<ogra_> i guess a rename is in order at some point :)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: ah good to know thanks !
<ogra_> hmm, and in fact i just notice that the help message needs updating, it doesnt list all options yet
<asac> sergiusens: out of the list of packages to move to custom, which ones are not click? wanted to split the bugs up in two
<asac> one for all the clicks that can move in one shot
<asac> and another for each of the others that need work
<ogra_> asac, note that we lose all citrain ability for such apps
<ogra_> (we cant land clicks via the train yet)
<sergiusens> asac:  where is the list?
<sergiusens> asac: sorry, I think I asked for a bug with the list or a link to it
<nerochiaro> ogra_: 29, from the rtm channel
<sergiusens> didn't see a response to that
<ogra_> nerochiaro, oh, the new developer mode did not land in rtm yet
<nerochiaro> ogra_: oh, so i can't get ssh there ?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, this should still all behave exactly like it used to
<nerochiaro> ogra_: not really
<ogra_> well, not my fault at least :)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: in ~/.ssh on the device ? no
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: and also not on the desktop
<padhu> Hi ubuntians, anybody tried Ubuntu for android in Moto E XT1022?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: on your local machine
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: that looks like you have the corrent ssh key not on the device.
<popey> padhu: ubuntu for android was never released, so no.
<padhu> ubuntu-touch?
<popey> padhu: can you use more words if you're going to ask a question? ☻
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i asked qtc to put it there but i guess it failed
<padhu> popey: I brought Moto E, I want Ubuntu software for that mobile.
<popey> !devices | padhu
<ubot5> padhu: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<padhu> If it is available and working, I am really happy
<popey> i dont know, but there's various devices listed on that page
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: can you backup your authorized_keys and remove it, then tell qtc again to put it there
<padhu> I am looking
<mpt> Wellark, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184101773/Other%20network.png
<padhu> I am not not lucky, It is available for Moto G
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: should it be authorized_keys or authorized_keys2
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: ah you are using phablet-shell
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: the problem with phablet-shell is that is just copies away the authorized keys and replaces it with a new file
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: am ?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i'm not using the phablet-shell command directly
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: so if you phablet-shell in after QtC has detected your phone you will break the authorized_keys
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: weird
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i removed the file authorized_keys2, then asked qtc to put the keys, and it created a new authorized_keys2
<zbenjamin> let me check that
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: but still can't connect
<zbenjamin> let me check that
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: hmm it seems to be authorized_keys2
<cjwatson> dobey: version comparison doesn't come into it; it depends which is the top layer registered for the user in question.  I need to put some more thought into the interaction of image upgrades and individual app upgrades from the store, though, which I expect is what you're referring to
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: what happens if you remove the authorized_keys file?
<dobey> cjwatson: yes. it seems that if one installs an update for a pre-installed app, and then upgrades to a new image later which has a newer version of the app, there's possibility for the older version to be what is registered for the user
<cjwatson> dobey: right; for now a counterintuitive workaround is to uninstall the app once (which actually just removes the top layer, unless somebody "broke" that :) )
<cjwatson> but I recognise this needs more work, somewhere
<dobey> cjwatson: is there a bug open already?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i have authorized_keys, just the 2
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: remove everything that is called authorizes_keys and try again...... Probably restart the phone
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: this is clearly a ssh key issue, i have no idea where its coming from.... probably try to connect with the verbose switch
<cjwatson> dobey: I think bug 1342858 is the same thing
<ubot5> bug 1342858 in click (Ubuntu) "old click packages are not always cleaned out" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342858
<dobey> cjwatson: ok, added a comment about the older versions being preferred issue
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> ok, need to go to lunch. bbiab
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<jgdx> mpt, I've created bug 1365545 – and a potential fix. But hopefully you have a better idea. Thanks
<ubot5> bug 1365545 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[background] removing custom backgrounds action seems impossible to complete" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365545
<mpt> jgdx, sorry, I meant to get to those bugs today but I was interrupted with APN stuff
<mpt> jgdx, I’ve read your code and I don’t know what it does :-) Do you have a screenshot?
<jgdx> mpt, I've updated the description, but let me get you a screenshot
<mpt> jgdx, ah, I was looking at the bug description, and then the branch description, before I got to the merge proposal description
<mpt> jgdx, anyway, I think we’ll need some text changes too. Maybe rename “Custom” to “Recent”, and change the button to “Clear Recent…” or something
<jgdx> mpt, screenshots. Let me know if they're too small http://imgur.com/a/1fej4
<mpt> (but don’t go scrambling to implement that, I’m just thinking aloud)
<jgdx> right, that's the sort of gold we need
<jgdx> hm wrong order, updated
<jgdx> it's too subtle on third glance.
<mpt> jgdx, hmm, useful but not enough, is it? Partly because the images you can’t remove end up more vivid than the ones you can. :-)
<jgdx> mpt, true. It's not enough.
<mpt> Thanks for the screenshots
<mpt> I’ll tackle this first thing tomorrow
<jgdx> thank you
 * saidinesh5 hi5s Elleo
<Elleo> saidinesh5: heya
<saidinesh5> hey Elleo back from your vacation?
<jgdx> later!
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yep
<saidinesh5> heh cool. how was it?
<Elleo> very nice thanks :)
<saidinesh5> heh coolio
<saidinesh5> also out of curiousity, what were the changes you wanted to push to upstream?
<saidinesh5> were they just qt 5.3 + gcc 4.9 patches?
<saidinesh5> were they just qt 5.3 + gcc 4.9 patches??
<saidinesh5> or something else too
<Elleo> saidinesh5: pretty much, there was one other change that allowed for keyboard position animations when hiding, but that was quite a minor one
<saidinesh5> Ah okay
<saidinesh5> so i dont think my problem lies there
<saidinesh5> i mean i already kinda fixed those with similar patches
<saidinesh5> the problem is the vkb isn't being hidden/shown at all
<saidinesh5> was wondering if the inputcontext for qt isnt installed or something
<saidinesh5> any clue about that?
<Elleo> well maliit-server registers itself as an input handler when starting, then the QT_IM_MODULE var determines whether or not its used
<Elleo> everything else is core Qt stuff
<saidinesh5> so out of curiousity why does ubuntu use qt_im_module=maliitphablet ?
<saidinesh5> as opposed to maliit
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'm not sure, iirc bfiller mentioned there being some conflict in the past; but I'm not sure the details
<saidinesh5> hmm....
<Elleo> might have been that some maliit stuff was going to be included in Qt by default at one point?
<Elleo> my memory's a bit fuzzy on that
<saidinesh5> oh
<bfiller> saidinesh5: maliit plugin was included in Qt5 and was buggy, so we provided an ubuntu specific one which required the name change
<saidinesh5> ohhh
<saidinesh5> makes sense, because i m beginning to think this bug seems to be in qt itself
<saidinesh5> cuz the vkb isn't even being created for me
<bfiller> saidinesh5: there are definitely some issues with the maliit plugin that is included in Qt5
<saidinesh5> Ahh bfiller could you point me to the fixes?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/maliit-framework/utopic/view/head:/debian/patches/0001-rename_input_context.patch <-- that'll be what renames it for us
<Elleo> saidinesh5: perhaps it'd be worth you trying something similar, incase it is conflicting with QT for your clean checkout
<bfiller> saidinesh5: not sure what you are trying to do, but if you use maliit-framework in ubuntu and use the updated env name then you'll pick up all the changes we made
<saidinesh5> Ah Elleo trying
<Elleo> bfiller: he's using an upstream checkout of maliit rather than the ubuntu specific stuff
<saidinesh5> bfiller: i was trying to simply write a maliit plugin but cant even get the bundled examples from maliit to work
<anpok_> ogra_: I have dev mode + pin entry + but adb shell is not working image 320 on manta
<ogra_> 320 ?
<ogra_> living in the future ? :)
<ogra_> anpok_, so latest image is 233 ... are yu on that one ?
<pitti> ogra_: so I installed current devel-proposed, went through the wizard, chose a PIN, adb doesn't come up
<pitti> ogra_: (and it again asks me for a password with text input, not for a 4-digit number; entering my 0000 works anyway to unlock it, though)
<ogra_> pitti, it wont start magically indeed
<ogra_> pitti, right, mterry is on that one i think
<ogra_> pitti, enable developer mode in system-settings
<pitti> ah, dev mode is now off by default
<ogra_> yeah :)
<pitti> emulator-5554device
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> ok, so that bit at least works again
<pitti> thanks ogra_!
<ogra_> i even have an upstart jb that checks password and unsets it ... as a safety new
<ogra_> \o/
<pitti> now we just need to teach the --developer-mode thingy to ubuntu-emulator create
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> slowly getting there :)
<stgraber> ogra_: some of the customized channels are at > 320 for manta
<pitti> ogra_: any chance to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/phablet-tools/network/+merge/231761 in the next days, as that becomes urgent now?
<ogra_> stgraber, nopbody runs manta :)
<ogra_> pitti, i have the tab open on my desktop still, never closed it ... i'll try to land it tomorrow (or if i find the time between my pam hacking for dev mode i'll try tonight)
<saidinesh5> wow that actually seems to work
<anpok_> ogra_: sorry 230
<saidinesh5> even with the helloworld example plugin from maliit
<saidinesh5> Elleo: ^
<ogra_> anpok_, do you have any important stuff on there ? 233 has a bunch of fixes specifically for developer mode
<anpok_> ogra_: i just flashed one hour ago .. ok will retry
<saidinesh5> so apparently it was the buggy qt5's maliit plugin
<ogra_> anpok_, so updating to that might already help
<anpok_> ok
<ogra_> if not, ping me again :)
<mterry> pitti, sorry did you solve your password issue?
<pitti> mterry: I sometimes get a "Hello" <input line> for entering PINs, which is a bit awkward
<pitti> mterry: but I don't think it's a new regression, I've seen it happen on and off
<mterry> pitti, ah!  That sounds like bug 1363405, which I've not had luck reproducing yet
<ubot5> bug 1363405 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Storage of passcode vs. passphrase lock type unreliable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363405
<pitti> mterry: that's what I did:
<pitti> sudo ubuntu-emulator create --arch=i386 --channel=devel-proposed devel-proposed
<pitti> ubuntu-emulator run devel-proposed
<pitti> mterry: go through the wizard: keep English, select PIN, enter 0000, accept all the other stuff, let unity8 start
<pitti> swipe away the greeter, find that input line
 * pitti reboots
<Elleo> saidinesh5: great :)
 * saidinesh5 is now testing out bigger plugins
<saidinesh5> if i can get even one of the C++/QML plugin working decently with this....
<pitti> mterry: I'll destroy/recreate to check if it reproduces
<mterry> pitti, huh you're the second one that hit it with the emulator.  I wonder if that's easier to reproduce that way
<pitti> mterry: I'll re-do and keep precise notes in the bug
<mterry> pitti, I'm testing that too now
<pitti> oh, seems we got a new image in between, it's again downloading
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, confirmed, can't get mtp or adb on manta
<Saviq> or actually got mtp now after toggling, but no adb
<pitti> mterry: reproduced again; seems quite reliable on the emulator, I put the steps in the bug
<Cimi> Saviq, yes mtp toggles when developer mode is off
<mterry> pitti, yay!
<Tassadar> kgunn: Hi, can this get merged now? https://code.launchpad.net/~vbocek/unity-system-compositor/fix-hammerhead-backlight/+merge/233572
<kgunn> we'll stick it in the next mir release, should be going into a silo this afternoon
<Tassadar> yaaaaaaaaaaay
<Tassadar> thank you
<Tassadar> so it will get to the images very soon, right?
<Tassadar> and into which onces, I assume both devel(-proposed) and rtm/14.9(-proposed)?
<kgunn> yep it'll make its way to both
<ogra_> FSVO both
<ogra_> rtm is ages behind with landings ... dont ecpect fixes in there fast
<nik90_> rsalveti: hey, would bug 1364647 be related to your work on pulseaudio and the different channels as well?
<ubot5> bug 1364647 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm should always be played (also) in the speakerphone even when a bluetooth or wired headset is used" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364647
<nik90_> rsalveti: since I am not really sure which project that bug really belongs to but presents a common user scenario
<rsalveti> nik90_: yeah, I'm not really sure if this is a valid scenario for us
<rsalveti> we can probably make it by default go to both places
<rsalveti> but someone requested for it to only go to the default device before
<rsalveti> so we need to first identify what is the exact behavior we want for utouch
<nik90_> rsalveti: ok I can bring this to the attention of the designer and then come back to you with the intended solution.
<rsalveti> nik90_: yeah, please
<rsalveti> nik90_: there's a way to make it go to both output devices if needed
<nik90_> rsalveti: does that happen with calls?
<rsalveti> nik90_: nops, the same question would apply there
<nik90_> good to know, I will include that as well
<taiebot> Hey all i have just confirmed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1365492
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365492 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "selecting previously visited site from address bar does nothing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alecu> hi all! Anybody knows why the emulator may look like this? https://www.dropbox.com/s/i7jjf0todrxw8m2/touch-emu.png?dl=0
<matiasb> hey, trying to get the emulator running (trusty, i386 arch), I'm getting this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/i7jjf0todrxw8m2/touch-emu.png?dl=0
<matiasb> anyone has any idea why? or what can I do to fix this?
<alecu> ditto
<matiasb> heh
<Saviq> ogra_, btw, bug #1366926
<ubot5> bug 1366926 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-tools should be modular to allow integrating in custom scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366926
<ogra_> Saviq, yay, thanks
 * ogra_ confirms 
<ogra_> Saviq, i'll put it on low prio though
<Saviq> ogra_, sure
<Saviq> ogra_, I'll add a unity8 task there to use it once modular
<ogra_> ++
<cyphermox> sergiusens: if you want to ack more MTP fun stuff: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/fix-1351042/+merge/233786
<cyphermox> this one requires Windows though :/
<sergiusens> cyphermox: ho windows here...
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> brb, I need to check if I have access to some Windows 8 box here as well
<mterry> ogra_, is there a way to set up adb for the emulator from the get-go?
<mterry> lool, what is the upgrade path for HERE?  (like my dogfood device)  You said you there was no UI for turning it on after the wizard?
<slider> hey guys anyone can help me with an installation of ubuntu touch on Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7'' GT-P3110 ? i'm stucked...
<ogra_> mterry, sorry, nnot yet
<slider> hey guys anyone can help me with an installation of ubuntu touch on Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7'' GT-P3110 ? i'm stucked...
<nhaines> slider: you're probably going to have to find the XDA forum that deals with that port.
<slider> i've tried but i got no result...
<dobey> pmcgowan: does indicator-power have anything to do with brightness any more? i do wish the slider was in the indicator still, but it's not there…
<pmcgowan> dobey, its supposed to be added back in for some time, I just escalated that bug
<nhaines> slider: no one here supports or does any work on that port, so it's really up to the work that the porters have done.
<dobey> pmcgowan: oh ok, great.
<elopio> ping tedg: I need your help again to launch reminders using the sandbox.
<elopio> I tried this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8266880/
<tedg> elopio, You probably want to copy the one from ~/.local/share/applications as it has the paths setup.
<elopio> tedg: let me see.
<tedg> elopio, That one is just a symbolic link.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-09
<hugok> Hello, I have nexus 5, and when I used the ubunut-device-flash from the server appropriate for my device it installed the ubuntu cwm based recovery
<hugok> how do I boot into ubuntu?
<hugok> this channel is less active than the libreoffice irc, seriously?
<hugok> welp i guess I'll look elsewhere
<dholbach> good morning
<afiskon> Hello. I realize this question could be frequently asked on this channel. But - is it really no way to close a running application in ubuntu touch?
<lotuspsychje> afiskon: slide it down away
<lotuspsychje> afiskon: you know when you slide from right, you see all windows in 3d
<lotuspsychje> afiskon: then slide down an app to close
<afiskon_> wow, cool! tnx :) maybe you could recommend some video or tutorial which explains all this UI related stuff?
<lotuspsychje> afiskon_: alot of youtubes demonstrate yes
<afiskon_> ok
<lotuspsychje> afiskon_: wich device are you testing on?
<afiskon_> lg nexus 4
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> im on nexus 7 wifi 2013
<afiskon_> i bought it specially for ubuntu touch :) took some time to deliver it in Russia
<lotuspsychje> lol, same here
<lotuspsychje> i specially bought my n7 for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> as android is unsafe as hell
<lotuspsychje> at least were are more secure on tablet now
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mpt, so in the updates list, the ubuntu item should be different from the apps ones?
<seb128> e.g the first one has no frame but the others have one?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wonderful Weirdos Day! :-D
<seb128> tvoss, hey, I've ubuntu-location-serviced which keeps using 100% cpu on my krillin when activating gps, let me know if you are interested to debug
<seb128> tvoss, I put some info on bug #1358918
<ubot5> bug 1358918 in location-service (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-location-serviced cpu usage spikes to 100% occasionally" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358918
<tvoss> seb128, yeah, that would be helpful. There should be debugging instructions on the bug report
<tvoss> seb128, don't touch anything :) it's a really weird heisenbug
<seb128> tvoss, well, it happened yesterday, my device when flat during the night and it's happening again today after a fresh boot
<seb128> tvoss, I added the debug info to the bug, just not the dump because it was a bit big and I had to go yesterday before my dsl would have been upload to upload that
<tvoss> seb128, I have a theory: The location service upstart job does not wait for the android container to be up
<tvoss> seb128, anyway, any sort of trace would be very much appreciated
<seb128> tvoss, well, killing the service doesn't fix it, it respawn in 100% cpu usage mode again
<tvoss> seb128, yeah, that points towards the firmware being in a weird state
<tvoss> seb128, or the gps chipset driver as provided by the android hal
<tvoss> seb128, could you check if other processes are going havoc, too?
<seb128> tvoss, no other process being weird that I can say
<seb128> tvoss, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8297792/
<tvoss> seb128, could you check with htop which thread is using a 100% cpu?
<mpt> seb128, well just look at it. :-) It isn’t an app icon, and framing it like one makes it ugly
<seb128> mpt, well, it doesn't mean we shouldn't have a better icon which works with a frame
<mpt> seb128, are you suggesting we change the Ubuntu logo? ;-)
<seb128> mpt, the reason that icon is blurry and not nice is because design didn't provide us an icon and we use one that happens to be on disk
<seb128> mpt, no, but we could have a grey bg around the icon or something
<seb128> tvoss, how do I do that in htop? I've 2 lines that use 100% cpu, pid 3459 and 2466
<tvoss> seb128, you have switch to tree view mode
<ogra_> seb128, did you just OTA upgrade ? iirc you need to re-run the wizard (and accept the licensing) for the location stuff to work properly
<tvoss> seb128, hit 't'
<mpt> seb128, I just discovered that the notifications API has the same problem as the ListItem API, just with the opposite default
<ogra_> (or discard the licensing... i guess there is some setting you are missing if you did not)
<tvoss> seb128, also: hitting s gets you an interactive strace view
<popey> ogra_: how do you re-run the wizard?
<ogra_> popey, enable it with phablet-config ... or remove the file it touches ... (i forgot the exact path, search for wizard_has_run or some such with find)
<mpt> seb128, I’ll ask Benjamin what’s the appropriate process for fixing bugs like that and like bug 1289401
<ubot5> bug 1289401 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) ""Accounts" has an inappropriate icon" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289401
<seb128> mpt, well, it's easy to fix those, just toggle the iconFrame property
<seb128> tvoss, k, well I'm still unsure what info would be useful, 3466 is the pid that uses the cpu, but all the lists are labeled "u-l-s --bus system --provider gps::Provider"
<popey> ogra_: kk, ta
<seb128> ogra_, was that for me?
<tvoss> seb128, could you just pastebin the output?
<seb128> ogra_, i've no issue with things no working, I'm just trying to provide info for "location service use 100% cpu"
<ogra_> seb128, yep
<tvoss> ogra_, remind me, what was the upstart event for the android container being ready?
<ogra_> tvoss, "android" ;)
<tvoss> ogra_, wow, that was easy
<seb128> tvoss, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/debug.png
<tvoss> seb128, that helps, know where it happens now
<seb128> tvoss, from the screenshot? how? ;-)
<tvoss> seb128, the lwp provided by htop corresponds to the lwp in the gdb backtrace
<seb128> oh ok
<tvoss> seb128, so it's thread 6 causing issues, and I'm pretty sure I know what's going on
<seb128> tvoss, great
<seb128> tvoss, seems like I can easy trigger the issue, so if you need more info/me to test a fix or patched version, let me know
<tvoss> seb128, thanks for debugging
<tvoss> seb128, yup
<seb128> tvoss, yw!
<mpt> Why does --channel=devel give me an older lock screen than --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed does? I would have expected the opposite
<ogra_> mpt, devel is the last promoted utopic image
<zbenjamin> ajalkane: hey, thx for approving the MP
<ogra_> mpt, this was released the day we opened the rtm distro
<ogra_> no updates there since
<mpt> oh
<zbenjamin> ajalkane: i was not sure wether to disable the INSTALL_TESTS, could you check if that is required and if it is add it to the debian/rules file?
<ogra_> mpt, if you want to see something newer try devel-proposed
<mpt> ogra_, last week I thought I understood that devel was the best image to test and report bugs on
<ogra_> that only works if we promote regulary
<ogra_> it usually is, but the switch to rtm also switched our focus
 * mpt reflashes
<ogra_> the best thing to test against should be the promoted 14.09 image ... but rtm wasnt at a promotable quality yet
<ogra_> so we currently only have 14.09-proposed
<ogra_> (and devel-proposed)
<mpt> Ok, I’ll use devel-proposed
<ogra_> there is hope that we can promote an image this week, so things should get better soon
<mpt> thanks ogra_
<dpm> hi pitti, how are you? Thanks for looking at translations while I was away. Quick question: how often are the language packs for the RTM distro generated?
<pitti> hey dpm
<pitti> dpm: we now set up a weekly export; I didn't yet set up a cronjob for langpacsk
<pitti> dpm: as currently I update the ubuntu packages manually once or twice a week and copy them into RTM
<vitimiti> Hi
<mailyaseen> hi.... any chances of whatsapp in ubuntu touch??
<mailyaseen> i have install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4... its awesome...
<mailyaseen> there is lot of improvement with respect to perfomance and the looks...
<mailyaseen> i can consider ubuntu touch as my daily driver, only concern is whatsapp...
<ogra_> no whatsapp yet ... but i heard sailfish has a client that might be not to hard to port over
<dbarth_> uh, sorry if that's been asked before, but how come i get quicked out right after adb shell'ing into my device?
<dbarth_> (i have dev. mode enabled, pin code set)
<ogra_> dbarth_, youshouldnt get kicked out ...
<mailyaseen> yes, there is native sailfish app, Mitakuuluu in sailfish OS
<ogra_> mailyaseen, well, if someone ports it and uploads it to the store ... :)
<mailyaseen> orga_ : it will be great...
<ogra_> dbarth_, i dont get kicked out here ... and the smoke tests seems to work fine as well on todays image (FSVO well)
<ogra_> dbarth_, what exactly did you do that kicked you out ?
<dbarth_> ogra_: the device "avaiability" seems unstable
<ogra_> stable here
<dbarth_> ie adb devices shows the device is changing state
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> i dont see that here
<dbarth_> i see the battery icon switching from charging to not charging
<ogra_> dbarth_, that sounds like your cable or something else physical is wrong/broken
<dbarth_> had been working fine so far :/
<dbarth_> i can try another cable
<ogra_> also how is the charge level ?
<mailyaseen> ogra_ : it seems Nexus status document is not updated??
<dbarth_> 80% or so
<ogra_> mailyaseen, might be ... popey ?
<dbarth_> ogra_: same behavior with another cable
<ogra_> strange
<dbarth_> i've had console cables going wild, but they went to the bin
<ogra_> it is definitely rock solid here
<dbarth_> i guess i have somthing odd in my config
<tbr> ogra_: I heard the mitakuulu dev tried to get a touch dev env set up but found this channel to be rather unhelpful so canceled his efforts
<ogra_> dbarth_, any devbs installed ? writable/readonly etc ?
<popey> mailyaseen: yeah, needs updating, will do
<dbarth_> i just re-flashd to 234
<ogra_> tbr, bah, he should have been directed to #ubuntu-app-devel by someone
<tbr> ogra_: or it was there, not sure, but he said things didn't progress at all
<dbarth_> so i can't blame debs; except if my 'citrain device-install' managed to do anything; but it was stuck until i realized dev. mode was enforced more strictly now
<ogra_> dbarth_, i just OTAed to that ... (originally flashed 230) ... works as expected
<dbarth_> so i think i have a clean r234
<dbarth_> the battery charge stops going crazy whn i toggle off dev mode, and restarts if i turn it on; so it's linked
<dbarth_> i will try to flash back to 221 for now
<dbarth_> ogra_: or which r23x version would you recommnd?
<dbarth_> 233, 232?
<ogra_> 233 has teeh new adbd ...
<ogra_> *the
<dbarth_> ok, so anything before to do some A/B testing
<ogra_> well, it would be good to know if 233 exposes this at all
<ogra_> if not it must be some other landing causing it
<ogra_> 234 had a new udev
<ogra_> which could have some influence
<ogra_> my mako is still connected fine here ... no disconnect
<dbarth_> just to clarify, i am using 14.04 phablet-tools
<mailyaseen> popey: u r going to update the document now? just wanted to have a look on the document once it is updated.. :)
<ogra_> dbarth_, well, does it disconnect only if you use phablet tools ?
<ogra_> dbarth_, or even on plan adb shell
<popey> mailyaseen: there's not a lot to update to be fair
<popey> mailyaseen: do you have specific questions?
<dbarth_> ogra_: adb devices, it was seeing the device go on and off
<mailyaseen> popey : after every restart, bluetooth, wifi and other things gets on, even if i switched it off, it wont stay... need to switch off after phone starts
<ogra_> dbarth_, so not related to phablet-tools then
<dbarth_> dmesg on my desktop showed the device was reconnecting every 5s or so
<dbarth_> i'm doing a device flash --bootstrap, cause it couldn't see the adb interface stable enough + 542M left on recovery it said
<dbarth_> i'll tell you just after the sandwich break ;)
<ogra_> dbarth_, thanks
<ogra_> i wonder if the issue is actually on the PC side ... android-tools-adb got updated alonside ... though without any changes
<popey> mailyaseen: updated it
<popey> mailyaseen: sounds like a known bug i think
<mailyaseen> popey : ohh okay.. and a option to control display rotation will be included in next release?
<ogra_> *before* release :)
<ogra_> we didnt have an actual release yet
<popey> mailyaseen: in progress
<popey> mailyaseen: I'll add a line for that
<mailyaseen> popey: thank you...
<popey> np
<mailyaseen> @CODeRUS... Developing for #UbuntuTouch - not this year. Please fix your buggy SDK first and invite me when done.
<mailyaseen> CODeRus is the one who developed MitaKuuluu, native whatsapp client for SailFish OS
<cwayne> you can make all the native whatsapp clients you want, whatsapp is still going to shut them down
<tbr> cwayne: nope, mitakuulu survives nicely. it seems after removing all mentions of whatsapp (trademark) they have no handle on it and they probably didn't want to provoque another backlash
<ogra_> dbarth_, any luck ?
<popey> cwayne: there's an unofficial whatsapp client in FirefoxOS too.
<dbarth_> ogra_: was still going wrong; until i stopped qtc
<ogra_> dbarth_, oh !
<dbarth_> ogra_: zaspire mentioned the problem occured with android as well
<ogra_> dbarth_, so its SDK induced ?
<dbarth_> ogra_: i think so
<ogra_> zbenjamin, ^^^
<ogra_> can you verify that ?
<zbenjamin> let me try
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i can, it has to be one of the scripts
<ogra_> yippie !
<ogra_> *rumpel* ...
<ogra_> that was the stone that dropped off my heart
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> zbenjamin, happy to help if you can identify the script
<zbenjamin> ogra_: let me go through the scripts
<Raaz> Hallo
<zbenjamin> ogra_: its either http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299900/ or http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299899/
<Raaz> is anyone here ?
<jgdx> mpt, do you have a minute? It's re: bug 1287249 and bug 1301429
<ubot5> bug 1287249 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Auto-join previous networks" mysterious when Wi-Fi is off" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287249
<ubot5> bug 1301429 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Available networks:" heading is missing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301429
<jgdx> Raaz, ask your question, please.
<zbenjamin> ogra_: since i get no output from the second one its probably the first one
 * zbenjamin tries
<mpt> jgdx, yes
<Raaz> im trying to get make my phone ubuntu  can anyone help
<jgdx> mpt, is the ubuntu-system-settings wifi list design divering from the indicator-network's wifi list?
<jgdx> !devices | Raaz
<ubot5> Raaz: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Raaz> Samsung G
<Raaz> galaxy s3
<Raaz> i dont think the ubuntu has it on that site ?
<jgdx> mpt, you see, the wifi list in the indicator is just mirrored in ubuntu system settings* (* afaiui)
<afiskon> I noticed that my ubuntu touch version is r203 while newer versions are available. Now i'm using devel branch with all updates. Maybe I should consider using some other branch, with more bugfixes included, etc? Or this is a bad idea since stability will affected?
<Raaz> anyone can i make my android to ubuntu ?
<mpt> jgdx, I think the former is a superset of the latter … They show the same networks listed in the same order, but u-s-s has the intro labels while indicator-network doesn’t
<mpt> Does that make sense?
<Raaz> sudo add-apt-repository how do i run this command ? Newbie here
 * mpt discovers that 14.10 r234 on Mako has no Wi-Fi at all :-(
<ogra_> zbenjamin, the first one works flawless if i call the command locally
<zbenjamin> ogra_: the the same for me
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i have no idea atm whats happening
<jgdx> mpt, right.
<ogra_> zbenjamin, how does "adb_shell" look like in the finctions you source at the top of number two ?
<ogra_> *functions
<mailyaseen> popey: unofficial whatsapp client in FFOS is Loqui IM.
<ogra_> zbenjamin, must be either that or something "device_image_hardware" or "device_image_version" do
<popey> mailyaseen: there is another, "connnect a2"
<mailyaseen> popey: it will be great, if anyone one of this gets ported to UT...
<mailyaseen> popey: then many will start UT as there daily driver... :)
<popey> mailyaseen: feel free to port it ☻
<mailyaseen> :)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: ping
<zbenjamin> ogra_: line 27 and 28 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8300137/
<ogra_> zbenjamin, woah
<ogra_> zbenjamin, only 27 actually
<zbenjamin> ogra_: that code predates me so i have no idea if its required or not
<ogra_> rip that out :)
<zbenjamin> lol
<ogra_> no, we never supported the "adb root" command ... it was just a no-op before
<afiskon> Hey, guys. Could anyone answer on my last question please (17:32)? :(
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: ogra_ pre flipping era and a left over even then
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah
<popey> afiskon: yes ☻
<zbenjamin> ogra_: what did it do?
<sergiusens> afiskon: 17:32? we are not all on the same timezone
<popey> afiskon: if you use a different branch then chances are your stability will be affected
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: adb ran as user, adb root, given the proper toggles, allowed you to switch to root
<afiskon> popey: I see. OK.
<popey> afiskon: a proposed image hasn't been promoted recently, thats why
<sergiusens> this is not something enabled on production devices
<ogra_> zbenjamin, on android adbd starts as the shell user and with adb root you can switch to a full root user mode
<ogra_> we dont allow that at all
<zbenjamin> ogra_: sergiusens: ah ok
<zbenjamin> thanks
<ogra_> zbenjamin, so a bug against android-tools would help ... adbd should not crash ... it should just be a no-op
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: you probably can get rid of the adb_root function comletely
<ogra_> zbenjamin, feel free to assign me directly
<zbenjamin> ogra_: there? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools
<ogra_> yeah
<ralsina_> Hello, anyone knows an API to check if the screen is locked?
<zbenjamin> ogra_: whats your launchpad name?
<ogra_> ogra ;)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: seems i'm not allowed to assign you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools/+bug/1367304
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367304 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "adbd crashes if adb root is used" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra_ hugs zbenjamin 
<zbenjamin> ogra_: you are welcome ;)
<mhall119> didrocks: thanks for the sdk-libs seed review
<didrocks> mhall119: yw!
<mpt> jgdx, but bug 1287249 has nothing to do with System Settings vs. indicator
<ubot5> bug 1287249 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Auto-join previous networks" mysterious when Wi-Fi is off" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287249
<mhall119> zbenjamin: ^^ half-way there, I'm pinging cjwatson for input on the other
<zbenjamin> mhall119: awesome!
<jgdx> mpt, how come?
<mpt> jgdx, because “Auto-join previous networks” isn’t in the indicator in the first place
<jgdx> mpt, actually, where is "Auto-join previous networks"? I have never seen that element anywhere
<mhall119> zbenjamin: second one is now approved
<mhall119> zbenjamin: now all that's left is https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/new-scope-template/+merge/233218
<zbenjamin> mhall119: we will include it in the next release then
<cjwatson> well, and the previous click upload landing so that I can safely top-approve that
<cjwatson> but hopefully that's today
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: ping, did you already land the debug policy that prevents rights from ~/.local/share when in confinement?
<mpt> jgdx, it may have been hidden because NetworkManager isn’t smart enough yet to refrain from connecting
<jgdx> mpt, or removed
<mhall119> thanks zbenjamin
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: that is in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.22 that landed in utopic yesterday
<jdstrand> working on the rtm landing today
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: so it should be in devel-proposed?
<jdstrand> it is in utopic
<jdstrand> oh right, should be
<jdstrand> should be in devel-proposed. just verify if that version is installed
<jdstrand> it landed less than 12 hours ago, so not sure if it hit that image or something else
<jdstrand> s/something else/the next one/
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: ii  apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu                             1.2.21  nope
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: but now i know what to look for , thx
<elopio> ping tedg: can you take a look here? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/reminders-app/fix1363599-upstart_and_sandbox/+merge/233832
<elopio> was that what you had in mind to launch sandbox?
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: np. you can also install it manually by remounting rw, dpkg -i..., remount ro (that is safe)
 * tedg clicks
<bzoltan> dbarth_: so here
<dbarth_> bzoltan: i had issue with qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.1.1+14.10.20140728.1-0ubuntu1~0trusty1
<dbarth_> bzoltan: with adbd
<bzoltan> dbarth_:  the 3.1.1+14.10.20140903.3-0ubuntu2~0trusty1	 should have the fix
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: i need to wait for the package to be available before depending on it anyway. Everything else is just easy then
<zbenjamin> dbarth_: at least i'm not the only one ;)
 * jdstrand nods
<bzoltan> dbarth_:  ahh... yet an archaeologist :)
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  it if OK if dbarth_ has an outdated SDK ... but you my son Brutus?
 * zbenjamin hides ... NOT under the table
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: i have an excuse, i hacked on core and system apps ;)
<bzoltan> smart, very smart ... :D
<tedg> elopio, Generally that works, I put a couple of comments inline.
<elopio> thanks tedg.
<elopio> tedg: any example of how to use libclick?
<tedg> elopio, Probably the click utility itself is the best :-)
<tedg> Though cjwatson may have a better example.
<cjwatson> elopio: ubuntu-app-launch, url-dispatcher, and there are a couple of others; check reverse-dependencies of libclick-0.4-dev
<tedg> cjwatson, He'd be most interested in Python examples
<cjwatson> oh, click/commands/* is OK for that yes
<cjwatson> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/
<elopio> I'm looking there. Thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> elopio: what are you trying to do?
<elopio> cjwatson: get the version and directory of an installed package.
<cjwatson> elopio: ok, that's easy enough, look at click/commands/list.py (the non-manifest mode) for the first and click/commands/pkgdir.py for the second
<cjwatson> no doubt you'll want to put things together differently but that gives you the basic sequence of operations
<elopio> cjwatson, tedg: calling subprocess.check_output(['click', 'pkgdir', 'com.ubuntu.reminders']) seems to me the clearer way to write it.
<elopio> I no longer need the version, I think. I'm giving it a try.
<tedg> elopio, The problem is that it makes you dependent on an unversioned interface, so that makes your test more fragile, and difficult to debug when it changes.
<alecu> hola mandel! I guess that when you guys land this, a rebuild of the scope will be needed, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/properties/+merge/233348
<mandel> alecu, yes, but I'm also adding a mr for the scop to use the new properties
<alecu> mandel: how will it look? where's the app icon taken from? will installations be able to be paused or cancelled? what happens when the user taps on the icon?
<mandel> alecu, the info is grabbed from click with the app id (logo etc..)
<cjwatson> elopio: This is also slower (300ms or so); if you can use libclick then you should.
<mandel> alecu, charles is the one that knows more about how much will the indicator be allowed to interact with the downloads
<alecu> mandel: yes, but the click is not available while you are downloading, right?
<mandel> alecu, only click apps will have the click info
<mandel> alecu, no idea, I'm just adding the properties, charles is the one dealing with the ui details, he said he was able to get the info
<mandel> alecu, we can always add an icon property etc... which is my initial idea
<alecu> mandel: I think we should just use "setShowInIndicator(false)" for the click scope.
<mandel> alecu, design call I suppose
<charles> mandel, alecu, the UI details are wireframed by Design at <https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1OyHUg_uUfmhDNa-9UrMc1tZ_eH_99PEU_V2l1YFA1UY/edit#>
<charles> mandel, alecu, design doesn't have any special cases for unpausible items. If pausing/resuming an item either doesn't make sense, or is problematic because of implementation, I'd say let's hide it from the indicator to keep things simple
<mandel> charles, alecu I would spect the scope to be able to deal with paused downloads.. but I don't know the details
<alecu> charles: I don't think pause is problematic, but I do think Cancel to be problematic
<alecu> (otherwise we'll have to distinguish between network errors and the user choosing to cancel, both in the download manager, the dash preview widgets and the scope, and it sounds like a loooot of work to do at this point.)
<charles> alecu, yeah let's not open that can of worms for RTM
<alecu> charles: agreed
<alecu> so, setShowInIndicator(false)
<alecu>  ftw!
<charles> alecu, unless download-manager has some option for making an item uncancellable, let's ShowInIndicator(false)
<alecu> mandel: ^
<mandel> alecu, charles I don't but I can add it as one of the properties and indicator can check that
<elopio> cjwatson, tedg: ack. I will follow your advice.
<alecu> charles: one other Q: can indicator take remote urls for the icons?
<charles> alecu, erm not sure, that depends on the unity8 rendering. dednick_? ^
<charles> mandel, alecu, I kind of like the idea of adding properties for "CanPause" (default to true if not present?) and "CanCancel" (same?), that way we could at least see alecu's downloads in the indicator
<charles> mandel, alecu, that also handles the Design use case of "pause everything until I get to a hotspot"
<charles> mandel, alecu: that would be my vote, but it depends on how much work this creates for the two of you...
<dednick_> alecu: should be able to
<alecu> great
<dednick_> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/icon-remote-uri/+merge/228680
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't get why u-s-s started hitting all those issues on the keypad sound test
<seb128> kenvandine, wfm locally
<kenvandine> it's failing to scroll to click
<kenvandine> seb128, and it only fails sometimes...
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't get why, there is no scrolling to do in that screen
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, but it still uses swipe_into_view
<kenvandine> which isn't necessarily needed on that page
<kenvandine> File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_flickable.py", line 119, in _swipe_non_visible_child_into_view
<kenvandine>     "Couldn't swipe in the flickable.")
<kenvandine> sounds like maybe it thinks it's not visible?
<kenvandine> or rather it is actually not visible
<kenvandine> seb128, i would say a uitk change, but tests pass sometimes...
<seb128> kenvandine, is that setting visible conditional to having a sim or something?
<kenvandine> shouldn't be
<kenvandine> maybe...
<kenvandine> seb128, no... that setting is always there
<seb128> :-/
<kenvandine> there is a loader in the list though, that loads different items depending on single sim or multi sim
<kenvandine> but that setting stays
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... interesting... the dialpad test isn't failing because of the setting, its failing in go_to_phone_page
<kenvandine> so the swipe is on the main window
<seb128> oh
<kenvandine> maybe it's because of the updates available?
<seb128> kenvandine, I wonder..*
<kenvandine> that messes these things up
<seb128> yeah, I was going to say
<seb128> we need to turn that off :p
<cjwatson> jdstrand: is bug 1342858 still a thing on any your systems?
<ubot5> bug 1342858 in click (Ubuntu) "old click packages are not always cleaned out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342858
<cjwatson> *any of
<cjwatson> jdstrand: just wondering if so, if I could get "find /opt/click.ubuntu.com -ls" output
<elopio> tedg: for your other comment, if don't use the aa-exec I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8301110/
<elopio> if I put the path to the bin dir, I get qml/reminders.qml does not exist at any of the standard paths
<tedg> elopio, Hmm, okay. I know why that is, let me think about it a bit.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: very much so
<kenvandine> seb128, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/updates-battery-check/+merge/233593
<kenvandine> seb128, again :)
<mhall119> zbenjamin: has all of the Unity/Dash work you needed to launch scopes form QtC landed in the -proposed images now?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~jamie/cjwatson/
<jdstrand> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~jamie/cjwatson/cjwatson-1342858.txt.gz
<jdstrand> cjwatson: fyi, I currently have 252 json files in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks but only 113 apps listed with 'click list'. so, some apps do ship multiple profiles, but most apps do not
<cjwatson> jdstrand: would it be OK to attach that to the bug?  I shouldn't have thought it'd be private
<jdstrand> I can attach it
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> I have some ideas for addressing it
<cjwatson> but wanted to make sure my theories were correct
<jdstrand> cjwatson: attached
<cjwatson> jdstrand: sorry, could I have "find /usr/share/click/preinstalled -ls" too?  forgot about that
<seb128> kenvandine, that still has the "it takes some 15-30 seconds to get the dialog after the bar hit 100%"
<seb128> kenvandine, not really a blocker, but it's a bit annoying since it makes you wonder what's going on
<jdstrand> cjwatson: sure
<elopio> tedg: ok. And I have a new problem. Next step is to launch reminders with a temporary home directory, but ubuntu-app-launch complaints about not finding the desktop file, and it logs that on /home/phablet, so I'm probably missing something.
<elopio> it's really weird because it finds the -s argument, which is only on the desktop file on the temp dir. And then complaints about not finding the desktop file.
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks for the review. Pushed fix
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<kenvandine> seb128, thx :)
<kenvandine> seb128, that delay shouldn't be related to my change
<kenvandine> it's when UpdateManager emits the signal
<kenvandine> jgdx, actually... the bottom anchor is probably not right
<kenvandine> jgdx, top and bottom should get ignored there because you have fill
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<seb128> kenvandine, fill doesn't work well with flickable, you need left/right
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ what seb128 said
<kenvandine> also... i'm finding some brokeness in the wifi plugin, not related to your branch
<kenvandine> like bottomMargin failing to be set.. and some weird animation for bottomMargin when the keyboard shows
<kenvandine> and it calls positionViewAtIndex on the repeater, which doesn't exist
<kenvandine> fortunately, that never happens right now because setting bottomMargin fails :)
<kenvandine> i'm thinking we can just remove that...
<kenvandine> bottomMargin: Qt.inputMethod.visible ? (Qt.inputMethod.keyboardRectangle.height - main.anchors.bottomMargin) : 0
<kenvandine> main isn't defined
<popey> tedg: you about?
<elopio> mandel: lool: I'm picking up the testing of the location silo from rvr.
<lool> elopio: awesome, thanks
<lool> elopio: to avoid same issues as with rvr: 1) start fmor latest rtm image; 2) dist-upgrade to latest packages; 3) ideally test this with an unlocked SIM
<elopio> lool: I'm flashing #27 on krillin, unlocked sim. I'll let you know if I get stuck.
<lool> elopio: ack
<kenvandine> barry, i have a device that is reliably reproducing bug 1365646
<ubot5> bug 1365646 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Top Crasher: /usr/sbin/system-image-dbus:RuntimeError:_download" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365646
<kenvandine> barry, just started happening today... yesterday it was fine
<barry> kenvandine: that's pretty interesting.  can you attach /var/log/system-image/client.log to the bug?
<kenvandine> i did :)
<kenvandine> along with a theory
<kenvandine> barry, note the checking for updates on both the main and updates pages hasn't changed
<kenvandine> barry, although, the other day i was messing with changing that behavior, so we don't check on both... but that's not what i have installed right now
<barry> kenvandine: interestingly, there's no traceback in the log file
<kenvandine> yeah, but there is in the crash file
<barry> i guess that can make sense
<kenvandine> barry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8302163/
<kenvandine> barry, i'm on image 233
<kenvandine> i can reliably reproduce it if i wait on the main view for 10 seconds or so
<kenvandine> if i very quickly click on updates
<kenvandine> it doesn't crash
<barry> kenvandine: that could be a good clue.  let me update my n10 and see if i can reproduce
<kenvandine> barry, cool
<kenvandine> barry, however... i test this path nearly daily... never hit it before
<kenvandine> which is puzzling
<kenvandine> system-image-dbus crashes each time
<barry> kenvandine: indeed, since it's been quite a while since there's been a new system-image.  do you know when the last time system-settings was updated?
<elopio> lool or mandel: the first test, which I guess is using a dummy provider doesn't seem to work for me.
<elopio> this was left on the terminal :http://paste.ubuntu.com/8302187/
<lool> elopio: which app was this with?
<lool> elopio: also, did you --wipe to run the tests?
<elopio> lool: I wiped. And it was web browser on google maps.
<lool> elopio: could you try with OSM app?
<elopio> lool: yes, give me some time.
<elopio> lool: same error when I open osmtouch.
<lool> elopio: even if you press the location button a couple of times?
<elopio> when I click the button to show my location, it says no gps available, position is approximate. And it shows the province next to mine.
<kenvandine> barry, nearly daily :)
<lool> elopio: and that's with the dummy provider instead of the regular service step?
<kenvandine> barry, but it's been a while since the update plugin has changed
<cwayne> lool: FWIW im able to see my correct location in ubuntu-espoo-provider.log, but never in any apps
<lool> cwayne: that's what landing 6 ppa is supposed to fix
<elopio> lool: yes. I'm just following the first step of the plan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service
<barry> kenvandine: okay ;)  we've seen new races w/settings updates before.  anyway it looks like i'm on r231
<lool> elopio: I'm reflashed both phones in the mean time, let me try dummy provider will be right with you
<ybon> lool: I see changes around location-service, anything that will need to be done in OSMTouch you think?
<lool> ybon: should not be
<ybon> okay
<kenvandine> barry, a few weeks ago seb128 did some UI cleanup, but nothing that should change the UpdateManager code
<barry> kenvandine: ack
<lool> elopio: so I see the error, and it's indeed not going to the eiffel tower; it's quite possible we've broken the way the dummy provider works with the latest change
<lool> elopio: would you mind downgrading the packages to the rtm versions and see whether the dummy provider works there?
<lool> apt-get install ubuntu-location-service-bin=2.0.1+14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1 libubuntu-location-service2=2.0.1+14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> barry, also... i just verified i can't reproduce this on my krillin using the rtm channel, which is now has the same version of system-settings as utopic-proposed
<kenvandine> barry, the other day i was twiddling my channel.ini file to make it show me updates...
<kenvandine> any chance i got it confused?
<seb128> kenvandine, what's the issue?
<barry> kenvandine: i think i have to figure out the new adb shell stuff now
<barry> kenvandine: it might be, but i can't think of a change to the ini that would cause this race
<barry> well unless you fiddled with the timeout
<lool> elopio: so in my testing with above apt-get, the dummy provider doesn't work with prior version either
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 1365646
<ubot5> bug 1365646 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Top Crasher: /usr/sbin/system-image-dbus:RuntimeError:_download" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365646
<kenvandine> seb128, i just started hitting this with my mako... and i can reliably reproduce it
<elopio> lool: one second, I'm getting back my original sources.
<kenvandine> seb128, it only crashes if i wait for the update check for the update notification on the main page to finish before switching to the updates panel
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, k, I didn't see that one I think
<kenvandine> seb128, if i quickly click on updates... before it's finished, it doesn't crash
<seb128> kenvandine, using the mock with system+click updates on desktop u-s-s update panel segfaults though
<kenvandine> and prompts me for the system update
<kenvandine> system-image-dbus and system-settings crash
<kenvandine> but only if i wait for the first check to finish before clicking updates :)
<kenvandine> and only if there's a system update available
<kenvandine> seb128, i can't reproduce it at all with my other device... running the same version of settings
<kenvandine> which makes me wonder if i got my mako in a weird state... i kept trying to trick it to make it prompt me for system updates last week :)
<dobey> is terminal app not unconfined? tried to run a shell script and i get permission denied on /bin/bash
<elopio> lool: I would return this silo until the test plan can be fully executed. Or do you have an alternate proposal?
<lool> elopio: I think the test plan is wrong
<lool> elopio: the approach can't work with the trust store
<barry> kenvandine, seb128 dang, it's been a while.  how do i enable adb shell on my device now?
<lool> elopio: /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored.conf
<lool> stop on stopping JOB=dbus or (:sys:stopped JOB=ubuntu-location-service)
<kenvandine> barry, put it in developer mode
<kenvandine> barry, which is under about in system-settings
<lool> elopio: to get a dummy provider, you have to set some android props
<ogra_> slangasek, i have a pam question ... i need to have something hooked into pam that disables developer mode if the password is unset or locked, i was planning to use pam_exec for that with a shell script attached, is there any way for me to knowteh password state without having o make the module pipe it to stdin of my script ?
<lool> elopio: run setprop custom.location.fake true
<tedg> popey, back
<barry> kenvandine: got it, but um, the pin choose dialogs cannot be typed into :(
<kenvandine> ?
<tedg> elopio, I'm confused what you mean by temporary home directory? You created a new user?
<kenvandine> barry, no OSK?
<bzoltan> popey: bfiller: I have sent you a mail with a list of MRs for a bunch of apps. Taking those fixes would improve the SDK story big time. We could just direct new developers to any of the system or core apps and tell them to open them in the SDK and run it on the device. That woud be a huge motivation for devs.
<barry> kenvandine: no osk
<elopio> tedg: not create a new user. Change the HOME env vars to point to /tmp/tmpXXXXX
 * kenvandine grumbles
<kenvandine> barry, go to security and privacy
<kenvandine> and set it
<kenvandine> then come back :)
 * kenvandine wonders what was in 231
<elopio> lool: let me try.
<kenvandine> oh... the n10... ?
<popey> bzoltan: yeah, we're working through them
<barry> kenvandine: no osk there either :(
<barry> kenvandine: yep, n10
<kenvandine> never tested that stuff on a tablet...
<lool> mandel: you around?
<kenvandine> also not sure if manta 231 is the same as mako 231
<tedg> elopio, You kinda need to change that before logging in.
<tedg> elopio, Upstart and everything else use that variable.
<barry> kenvandine: i guess i should just reflash it
<tedg> elopio, So it kinda needs to be a new user.
<kenvandine> barry, when you flash it, you can set developer mode and the pass
<barry> no osk for passphrase it either
<barry> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> sigh...
 * barry tries
<popey> tedg: could you join us #ubuntu-touch-meeting?
 * kenvandine wonders if those ever worked on manta
<popey> tedg: could you join us #ubuntu-touch-meeting?
<popey> oops
<lool> elopio: I've screwed my install after trying to remove the trustdb; I'm never prompted anymore
<lool> gosh
<lool> elopio: and it doesn't work from web
<lool> elopio: but clearly, the testplan can't work with the packages we have today; it says to run things which wont work IMO
<bfiller> bzoltan: I will take a look
<lool> elopio: too bad I'm finding this out now, cause the change is actually unrelated
<slangasek> ogra_: what do you mean by "password state"?  I don't think I understand what you're describing
<ogra_> slangasek, if the user switches his phone to "swipe" the password gets unset ...
<elopio> lool: I'm a couple of steps behind. With that setprop line, it still doesn't work.
<ogra_> slangasek, in that case the dev mode needs to be disabled immediately by design
<slangasek> ogra_: what does "disabled" mean?
<ogra_> changing the config of the android gadget driver
<ogra_> via android-gadget-service disable adb ... or the dbus call that sits behind this
<elopio> lool: I know it's not a regression you are introducing. But there are two bad things: somebody landed something without running the test plan and introduced the regression at some point. And who proposed this silo, I guess mandel, also didn't run the test plan because we found out until the last phase were we should care only on exploratory.
<slangasek> ogra_: and how does this account for the testing lab use case?
<ogra_> slangasek, not at all ... they dont unset the PW during tests
<elopio> lool: so, are you ok with me returning the silo, reporting a bug and asking you or any other dev to run the test plan before proposing the silo again?
<slangasek> ogra_: so what is it set to?
<swordfish> Hi tedg, David rerouted me here to you as official url-dispatcher expert :) ... The idea is to use the url-dispatcher to open the terminal emulator with a custom working directory. This should work fine if the app is not started yet but I'm trying to figure out a way to handle url-dispatch events when the application is already running (the behavior will be to open a new tab in the new directory). Is that pos
<swordfish> sible with the current apis and are there some applications already doing that? Thank you in advance...
<ogra_> slangasek, what now ? the password during tests ?
<elopio> tedg: so, ubuntu-app-launch will never work by just updating the HOME ?
<slangasek> ogra_: how is "unset the pw" different from "have never set the pw"?  (since I assume you need to have the password unset for testing, so that swipe to unlock works for autopilot)
<ogra_> slangasek, oh, thats the same indeed :)
<slangasek> ogra_: so that's a case where adb has to work, on a system with no pw
<ogra_> and no we dont have a test for this
<slangasek> which makes me nervous about hooking into pam for it
<slangasek> I'm not concerned about tests /for this/; I'm concerned about these changes being compatible /with autotesting/
<ogra_> slangasek, right, i'll work out something for this once we get there :)
 * balloons listens in
<ogra_> for now this is the last bit that blocks me from landing dev mode in rtm ... adb needs to be disabled if the user unsets the PW
<lool> elopio: exactly
<lool> elopio: do we need to throwaway the silo
<lool> elopio: or can we keep it with an updated testplan tomorrow?
<tedg> swordfish, Yes, that API exists you need a http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<ogra_> slangasek, if i use a script like described i can make it read an evn var the the test suite puts in place etc ...
<lool> elopio: if you just mean QA returning it, yes, that's fair
<tedg> elopio, It'll be odd behavior, you're going to have to set HOME in the Upstart environment variable context. I think things will get weird quick.
<elopio> lool: I don't know about that. I would say you can keep it if it's not for too long, but you would have to ask the trainguards.
<tedg> elopio, UAL will pass that on and work with it, but everything else is gonna get funky.
<ogra_> slangasek, my main concern is how to implement it in the first place and if pam_exec can give me the info without me having to parse the password lenght or some such
<lool> elopio: FYI the setprop approach was insufficient, albeit it was required -- setprop custom.location.fake true; restart ubuntu-location-service
<balloons> ogra_, would there be a way then to systematically set and unset developer mode?
<slangasek> ogra_: ok; I think the testing case needs to be part of the design on the ground floor
<slangasek> ogra_: so I think you shouldn't parse the password at all - and not necessarily even change the password when changing the password method
<balloons> we're already there, we need to be able to run tests against file manager and terminal which have PAM implemented and they fail
<ogra_> but we have no test for what you ask for ... not even remotely any testing of the password stuff ... i'll happily help to develop it once we get to that
<slangasek> ogra_: can't the state about the authentication mode be stored as a config setting directly at the time you make the change?
<kenvandine> barry, ok... so looking closer on krillin with rtm image 26, settings doesn't crash
<slangasek> ogra_: I'm *not talking about testing the password stuff*
<kenvandine> but system-image-dbus does crash
<ogra_> slangasek, but that is how the password handling is implemented now
<slangasek> ogra_: I'm talking about your changes *breaking all adb access for the existing smoketests*
<kenvandine> barry, same traceback
<elopio> tedg: I'm updating the upstart variable and the $HOME env var too. We are copying many folders from the real home so app armor doesn't complain. And we can copy anything else required. But I don't like the new user approach because we would have to restart unity for each test.
<ogra_> slangasek, sorry, i dont get it ... my stuff is in utopic and the smoke tests are largely fine ...
<slangasek> ogra_: this piece that you're talking about isn't in, or you wouldn't be asking me about it :)
<swordfish> tedg, thank you! That's perfect!
<barry> kenvandine: okay.  i'm giving up on n10 and trying krillin but i haven't flashed or repartitioned it before
<slangasek> ogra_: you're talking about developer mode being disabled when swipe-to-unlock is enabled
<kenvandine> barry, that'll take a little time... hopefully i've given you some useful info
<slangasek> ogra_: and if that's the only rule, that's incompatible with automated smoke tests
<ogra_> slangasek, why ?
<barry> kenvandine: at least i know who to ping now if i need more :)
<tedg> elopio, So what you're going to end up with is a blend of which home directory everything thinks it's in. Content hub, the app, etc. etc. It's going to get funky.
<slangasek> because we don't set a password during smoke tests
<ogra_> we dont have any lock mechanism in place in the tests today
<slangasek> and adb *must work*
<ogra_> slangasek, we do
<ogra_> since about a week
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> well, that's not a good thing either ;)
<ogra_> right
<tedg> elopio, I don't have a specific thing that'll break, but I don't think it's a good approach.
<ogra_> but not different to how tests have run before
<tedg> elopio, Complain in #ubuntu-unity about how long it takes Unity to start ;-)
<slangasek> ogra_: it is different; before, the tests ran without a password required
<ogra_> we need to add functions for this
<elopio> tedg: do you have any alternate proposal? Something that doesn't require a unity rerstart, but that will keep all the user data clean?
<ogra_> but not right now
<sergiusens> slangasek: ogra_ but doesn't the greeter implement something to work around this? I don't want to have the logic spread out to every component
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes
<tedg> elopio, No, I think you need to restart Unity, otherwise it'll have cached values (i.e. screenshot of the app)
<sergiusens> I'd rather have a inhibit adb without password toggles in place
<slangasek> so I think pam_exec is a possible solution here
<slangasek> but that it should query a flag that's set when you change the unlock method in the UI
<ogra_> sergiusens, but slangasek is right that we somehow need to test the password stuff, locking etc
<balloons> ogra_, I agree with slangasek.. The terminal and file manager tests are broken now, and apart from trying to work around them inside the test, they really need to run without a password required
<ogra_> but thats not in place today
<slangasek> and not have it be a query of the password database itself
<elopio> tedg: well, my complaint is because nobody seems to think about testability features. Anything from quick unity restart, to a backup and reset command will do.
<slangasek> ogra_: "slangasek is right" - er, I'm right about a thing I was not talking about at all? :)
<ogra_> slangasek, hmm
<elopio> but what we are finding at every step is that things are not easy to automate.
<ogra_> slangasek, well, you said we need to take password handling into account ... which i agree to
<ogra_> but there are no tests for this today
<slangasek> that is not what I was talking about
<slangasek> balloons says that the existing tests have already been broken
<ogra_> slangasek, no, but what i initially understood :) sorry, you only ignited a thought
<slangasek> that's what I'm concerned about
<ogra_> slangasek, right, i heard that after the LT meeting from him
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> but there is no way we drop the passwords
<elopio> lool: I get restart: Unknown job: ubuntu-location-service
<elopio> I restarted ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored, but it still fails.
<ogra_> unless the security team can tell me how without ripping a giant security hole into their design
<lool> elopio: are you running the restart as root?
<lool> elopio: ubuntu-location-service is system service; sorry should have been clearer
<ogra_> balloons, but you said you knew about it and were planning to work on it anyway ...
<balloons> ogra_, yes, I knew it was coming. But my expectation was that the feature would have some testability in mind. I wish this conversation had happened sooner, but here we are
<slangasek> ogra_: it needs to be a setting at the provisioning phase
<ogra_> slangasek, well there it already is --developer-mode and --password=1234 or some such are used
<elopio> lool: I ran the commands with sudo and still get the error.
<ogra_> i dont see why AP cant punch in the password in the UI when required
<slangasek> ogra_: and what does --developer-mode without --password do?
<slangasek> well, it probably can
<ogra_> slangasek, it enables dev mode and sets a password
<ogra_> right
<slangasek> /without/ --password
<lool> elopio: that's kindaweird
<elopio> lool: I'm sorry, I need to go for lunch now. If you update the test plan and run it all, I can test again later today or tomorrow.
<slangasek> it probably can, but then that makes your tests depend on the OSK
<lool> elopio: yup, thanks
<slangasek> so then, is this actually the thing you want to be testing
<ogra_> slangasek, the OSK isnt used at all in smoke testing anywhere
<ogra_> it is explicitly disabled during tests
<slangasek> so how does the "punching in" happen?
<ogra_> directly via /dev/uinput i think
<ogra_> you need to ask an AP persom :)
<slangasek> I think it's pointless for our design to require a password for the smoketests
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> ok, that's certainly better than OSK
<slangasek> but it's still added complexity
<ogra_> slangasek, well, the security design requires adb to refuse to start when no password is set
<balloons> we are migrating to using the OSK and yes you are right ogra, though it's not disabled during tests in general
<ogra_> which is whats in the image today
<slangasek> one of the other things we talked about was adb not accepting connections when the screen is locked
<slangasek> this is fundamentally incompatible with smoketesting :)
<ogra_> this is not implemented yet (but on my list)
<slangasek> where is this list?
<ogra_> * disable when password is unset
<ogra_> * fix the last minot UI glitch
<ogra_> * implement the unlocking integration
<ogra_> there it is
<ogra_> *minor
<slangasek> so what are the provisions in this design for auto-testing of phones that have no one to run their finger across the screen to unlock them?
<ogra_> slangasek, unity8 ships an unlock tool
<ogra_> in its AP test
<ogra_> which completely unlocks the screen password or not
<slangasek> I don't think you're understanding
<slangasek> you provision the phone
<slangasek> it reboots
<slangasek> it comes up with the splash screen which requires swiping to unlock
<ogra_> and with adb enabled and a pw set
<slangasek> you apply a policy to adb that says it doesn't accept connections when the screen is locked
<slangasek> how do you get into the phone to run the unlock tool?
<ogra_> which lets you adb shell in an call the screen unlock script
<lool> elopio: aha, I've got the dummy provider to work :-)
<slangasek> the policy I heard was that adb would not accept connections when the screen is "locked" (which includes the swipe-to-unlock case)
<slangasek> there *must* be an override for this policy for the auto-testing case
<ogra_> slangasek, i guess i'll hook something into --developer-mode then, that allows overridng that policy
<slangasek> ok, so do that first, and then the rest of my concerns go away ;)
<ogra_> beyond. i'm not even sure i'll do the unlock stuff ... we have key exchange ability in adbd which is the other option for this issue
<ogra_> in any case thats not my issue today
<slangasek> it needs to be part of the design of the whole
<ogra_> i need to land this tomorrow and just need to make sure the gadget reacts when the pw gets unset so the device doesnt get into an inconsistent state
<ogra_> (gadget on, adbd off)
<slangasek> right; and for that piece, my recommendation is still that the UI should store a config setting to disk, not have pam trying to infer something from the contents of the password database
<ogra_> i will (like i did all the time) consult plars (or psivvaa) from the smoke testing team for the other implementation that affects them
<balloons> ogra_, there's other folks who need to smoke test beyond CI
<ogra_> slangasek, so if i do: "sudo passwd -l phablet" in the terminal app all is fine ?
<slangasek> balloons: and those should all be using the same --developer-mode interface when provisioning, no?
<ogra_> balloons, yes, and you will be involved in the next round ... i wasnt aware of that issue til now
<slangasek> ogra_: what do you mean by "fine"?
<slangasek> ogra_: are there design docs for any of this?
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: howdy
<ogra_> balloons, but essentially i think we should have an AP function that can enter the PW for terminal, filemanager and whatever else comes along
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: are you doing more ubuntu-system-settings landing or are things still blocking on the last one?
<balloons> slangasek, I'm ok with whatever design, so long it's repeatable and useable by others. It'sok to require --developer-mode to run tests certainly
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: I have this other fix that would be nice to land: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu-system-settings/more-audio-types/+merge/233776
<balloons> ogra_, ideally we want to test security features of the app, in secure mode, as well as the app in an unsecured state
<ogra_> slangasek, well, if i do the above, my password will be unset but nothing in the UI will notice ... i dotn want to hook a security critical feature into that
<balloons> so I would want to disable PAM, as well as set it and a password for testing security response by the app
<ogra_> why would you disable pam ?
<balloons> sorry, I mean to say, passwordless access.. unsecure mode if you will
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, but I don't know why you're proposing to run 'passwd -l phablet' in the first place
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, that's in silo 14 already
<ogra_> balloons, we can surel have self containing tests that dont require adb at all or can dis/enable it while they run stanndalone
<cyphermox_> oh, cool, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, feel free to help test :)
<ogra_> slangasek, no idea, users do such stuff :)
<elopio> what about this option? mir running but unity not running. Could we run the apps in that environment? If we want to test the integration with unity at some point, we can start it with testability and control it fully on the test. Also, if we want to test PAM or something, we set it up before starting the test
<slangasek> ogra_: trying to review this via IRC conversation is very frustrating; this really needs to be a spec somewhere that people can refer to
<slangasek> ogra_: er, I don't think users using non-obvious 'passwd' commandline interfaces to mangle the state of their auth db should be our primary concern
<ogra_> slangasek, i'll happily wrtite that up, but not after my nth nightshift trying to get the finla bit landed
<balloons> ogra_, how do you propose we provision and execute without adb?
<tvoss> elopio, ping
<tvoss> elopio, reading backlog
<ogra_> balloons, nohup for example
<tvoss> elopio, so what exactly is going wrong?
<ogra_> balloons, you need adb initially ... once
<ogra_> (and i guess even that could be avoided somehow)
<elopio> tvoss: I need more context. If you want a list of things that have gone wrong since I wake up, it's going to be big :)
<lool> tvoss: hey
<lool> tvoss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service says to stop ubuntu-location-service
<tvoss> elopio, location service landing, which part of the testplan did not work?
<lool> tvoss: then run it by hand
<balloons> ogra_, I'm not sure I'm following what you mean by nohup.. But you are right I could leave a payload on the system that would execute; even if I only had one-time adb access
<lool> tvoss: but the trust helper session job will never start again if you stop location-service
<elopio> tvoss: the first step, use the dummy to get a location fix.
<slangasek> ogra_: in the absence of a written spec, my view is that this is being landed prematurely and without due diligence
<ogra_> balloons, right, and i guess we could even go further
<lool> tvoss: this is due to: start on (started JOB=dbus and started JOB=unity8) and (:sys:started JOB=ubuntu-
<lool> location-service)
<lool> tvoss: the started unity8/started dbus wont ever be emitted
<ogra_> slangasek, so what should i do, not land it at the dawn of rtm ? which would leave adb completely open ?
<balloons> ogra_, I mentioned CI is not the only ones who need to run tests.. but I too am not the only one. I'd like to keep the case of others (like a partner) wanting to replicate test runs
<slangasek> ogra_: "at the dawn of RTM"?  I don't believe that we're pushing this out to customers the moment you land this
<tvoss> lool, sorry, but that's irrelevant if you start by hand
<slangasek> to the contrary, I think not having a handle on this is going to cost us a lot of time fighting with bugs and unclear design
<ogra_> balloons, we made pretyt sure that things like phablet-click-test-setup and stuff work
<lool> tvoss: oh yes, but then you miss the trust helper
<lool> tvoss: and apps cant access your position anymore
<tvoss> lool, sure, that's a known bug
<ogra_> slangasek, that is why it is in utopic since a week
<tvoss> lool, elopio https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1359866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359866 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Location trust service is not started on image 203" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> slangasek, and why i worked with plars and bzoltan over the last weeks to make sure their bits do not regress
<lool> tvoss: right, so every single test should start with manually running it
<slangasek> ogra_: neither plars nor bzoltan are on the security team, though?
<ogra_> slangasek, not if they didnt join recently :)
<elopio> tvoss: that's good to know. The problem is that the test plan doesn't mention anything about that.
<tvoss> elopio, you know now, would appreciate a ping if things go wrong
<balloons> this is clearly something that needs design input from a security perspective.. feels a bit like we've implemented and are adding back things to close gaps
<ogra_> slangasek, the security team reqs are pretty clear though
<lool> tvoss: with the workaround, it works
<ogra_> (and yes, contrary to my code changes they are written down)
<elopio> tvoss: and if the test plan is outdated, it means it was not run before being proposed to land, so the silo needs to go back, people need to update the tests and run them.
<tvoss> elopio, also: quite some landing went through with qa signoff, surely it should have popped up earlier?
<slangasek> ogra_: except the security team's reqs don't discuss the autotesting case at all, and modifications are being made to various pieces to accommodate those use cases
<elopio> tvoss: I agree. It should have been found earlier.
<slangasek> and it all looks very ad hoc to me
<tvoss> elopio, sorry, I don#t think we should resort to harsh measures here. I appreciate your attention to detail, but we still have to keep on landing stuff.
<ogra_> slangasek, so why do you ask about plars being int the securtiy team then ? i worked with the stakeholders (obviously missing the case of the two clisk apps balloons is now concerned about)
<lool> tvoss, elopio: Actually I wonder whether an independent change broke location-service, and now the test plan doesn't work because we miss the workaround that tvoss pointed at
<elopio> tvoss: I'm available here to confirm that the silo is good to go. But I'm not available here to run all the manual tests of all the projects. I don't think it's a hard measure, as soon as somebody tells me that they successfully ran the tests, I will do some exploratory to look for regressions.
<ChickenCutlass> slangasek: should ogra_ and I get on a hangout and fill you in?
<ChickenCutlass> would that be easier
<elopio> lool: that's possible. But on the spreadsheet it doesn't say the number of the image you tested initially.
<slangasek> ChickenCutlass: unless the output of the hangout is a written spec that comprehensively addresses the authentication design used for autotesting, I don't think that really addresses my concern :)
<plars> ogra_: I'm a bit lost in the conversation, is there a new requirement coming in on this? We've shown that it works in utopic
<ogra_> plars, not sure, slangasek seems very unhappy
<balloons> plars, but it doesn't work in utopic.. fm and terminal for instance don't work
<balloons> I'm now curious about autopkgtest being broken as well. How do you autounlock?
<lool> elopio: would you mind running the test plan after setting up the workaround, that is, run as user: /usr/bin/trust-stored-skeleton     --remote-agent RemoteAgent --bus=system     --local-agent MirAgent     --trusted-mir-socket=/var/run/user/$(id -u)/mir_socket_trusted     --for-service UbuntuLocationService     --store-bus session
<tvoss> elopio, test plan updated, checked locally
<lool> tvoss: thanks
<tvoss> lool, even easier: just restart restart ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored
<tvoss> lool, mentioned that in the test plan
<lool> tvoss: I thought you had to attach to a session for that to work, but glad it just works  :-)
<tvoss> lool, nope, just phablet-shell into the phone
<plars> balloons: oh? Those are broken in rtm too though right?
<ogra_> slangasek, the test tools in phablet-tools we provide are capable to work with the dev mode today, smoke testing works fine as well, yes there is the case of the two apps ... the SDK works well with what we have now and i will happily do a write up of everything in place so we can revise bits of it before final release
<plars> balloons: there's a script that ships with unity8 that we use for autounlock. It's the same one we used before, but they also added the ability to unlock the password lock
<balloons> plars, I looked at the breakage today, and it is clearly the introduce of pin locking that causes them to fail
<elopio> lool, tvoss: of course, I'll set up my device again. But just to be clear, you are telling me that you or somebody else ran the whole test plan and didn't find any issues?
<lool> unity7 stop/waiting
<lool> uh
<tvoss> lool, ?
<plars> balloons: pin or password? I'm told there's a bug with that where it treats pin unlocking the same as password that's causing some trouble. Current blocker iirc
<balloons> plars, I assumed it was updated. Do you know how the password unlock works?
<tvoss> elopio, yup, likely because I'm used to that workaround
<lool> tvoss: just surprized to see some unity7 stuff  :-)
<plars> balloons: it's a dbus call, if you look at the unlock script in unity8-autopilot you'll find the necessary bits for it
<balloons> plars, either one.. the presence of developer mode requiring security causes it
<plars> balloons: also... why is filemanager and terminal-app needing their own extra unlock step?
<elopio> tvoss, lool: ok, taking back the card. I'll let you know if I find something weird.
<lool> elopio: great, thanks
<tvoss> elopio, ack
<plars> balloons: I'm not saying you're wrong of course, I'm just curious why that's the case
<balloons> plars, they were protected; in leiu of locking down everything, they targetted just those 2 apps
<tvoss> elopio, my proposal for the next time: just file a bug against the project and mark it critical
<balloons> plars, your questions are as valid as mine :-)
<slangasek> ogra_: so I'm not standing in your way on this; it's not my place to do that.  But you asked me for input on the pam change, which hopefully I've given you to your satisfaction, and in the process I'm very concerned that there's extensive work being done around authentication with only an incomplete written design (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings/ProtectingUserData, which doesn't address the developer-
<tvoss> elopio, if I hadn't been accidently around today, or lool, we wouldn't have found out
<plars> balloons: ah, in that case we could probably use something similar to work through it I think.  Take a look at that script
<plars> balloons: and thanks for checking those out, it's been the source of some stress in the landing calls this week! :)
<balloons> plars, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1347010. that's useful, but I echo all of slangasek's concerns
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347010 in Ubuntu Terminal App "require screenlock password (if set)" [Critical,Fix released]
<elopio> tvoss: I marked the card as failed, so it wouldn't have landed. You didn't give me time to file a bug.
<tvoss> elopio, ah okay
<ogra_> slangasek, there are only few people whose developer input i find more valuable than yours and i am concerned if you raise concerns and would like to get to a point where i feel i did the right thing ... so lets please look over it, together with the security team and whoever else may be concerned and adjust it to DTRT
<ogra_> slangasek, i just think we can as well do it with the stuff in place already
<kenvandine> barry, bingo... if it downloads a system update and you choose not to apply it, then later when it checks it crashes
<kenvandine> barry, i tested by deleting the downloaded update and trying again
<kenvandine> it doesn't crash if i let it install it...
<kenvandine> and it doesn't crash if i say not now
<barry> kenvandine: could you update the bug with that info?  if i ever get my device flashed i will try to reproduce :/
<kenvandine> but if i come back to it later... it crashes
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> will do
<barry> kenvandine: thanks
<slangasek> ogra_: well, for that I would really like to see things written down about the intended design
<ogra_> slangasek, i will write down the implemented design and will schedule a meeting next week ...
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> thanks :)
<ogra_> thanks for the feedback :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i found some unrelated issues in the wifi panel, so i proposed a branch with your branch as a pre-req
<ajalkane> zbenjamin: howdy, I guess INSTALL_TESTS is not needed since Jenkins ran the tests fine without it. I'm going to try reapproving your changes as Jenkins again seem to have some env problems.
<zbenjamin> ajalkane: ok :)
<balloons> ogra_, if I can get an invite, I'd appreciate it :-)
<ogra_> balloons, sure ... your partner concers should already have been taken care of though ... as i said before, all pieces in  phablet-tools that run tests have been adjusted (else plars wouldnt be able to run his tests)
<ogra_> balloons, but happy to get more input on this, i'll forward you the writeup too
<ogra_> balloons, and just FYI, i just looked at the rtm tests, seems both apps fail there too without PW set
 * ogra_ wonders how he didnt notice that before 
<balloons> ogra_, plars pointed that out, I'm looking
<ogra_> ah, k
<balloons> my concerns still exist though, heh, as it's still a big issue
<balloons> :-)
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but we cant drop all security i think ... the current setup is more a compromise
<balloons> ogra_, right.. it's the idea I'd rather not hack around security, but instead, have testing in mind when we do this. So we can both run tests, and run tests ensuring our security works
<ogra_> (dont break security for users but still allow tests by poking small holes in special setup)
<ogra_> right
<balloons> the failures look the same on rtm.. my guess is because pins are enabled for the devices... plars is that correct? rtm devices have pins/password set too yes?
<ogra_> oh, right
<ogra_> i think the provisioning call is the same
<balloons> ogra_, yep.. I had the same ah, duh moment :-)
<ogra_> just that adb still runs as root on rtm
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack
<barry> kenvandine: quick question: on the device that you can reproduce this, how is your auto-download set?  wifi-only?  manual?  or automatic?
<kenvandine> barry, wifi only
<barry> kenvandine: and you're on wifi, right?
<kenvandine> yes
<barry> kenvandine: cool, thanks
<kenvandine> barry, it is downloading it
<kenvandine> it only crashes when it's already downloaded
<kenvandine> and i go back into settings
<plars> balloons: yes, they are set everywhere. So it's not related to the adb stuff then, only to whether a password has been set?
<ogra_> plars, right, the apps see that a pw is set and pop up a password window before you can use them
<elopio> tvoss, lool: here.com works. maps.google.com seems to work, it centers on france but doesn't zoom in. osmtouch gives the same error as before
<balloons> yep ^^
<elopio> Error creating session: Client lacks permissions to access the service with the given criteria
<lool> elopio: m.here.com does center on eiffel tower FYI
<lool> elopio: you might want to kill the running apps and restart the trust store thing
<lool> elopio: it might be crashing
<lool> elopio: stop ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored; start ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored
<elopio> hum, now it works. The first time I opened it, it didn't. But now seems fine.
<elopio> lool: is that nothing to worry about? ^
<ajalkane> balloons: forcing authentication off: filemanager --forceAuth off, please see merge proposal and approve if it's what you had in mind: https://code.launchpad.net/~ajalkane/ubuntu-filemanager-app/force-authentication-parameter/+merge/234006
<tvoss> elopio, we have a bug logged for it. Once I finished silo 4, I'll be on it
<elopio> tvoss: do you have the # at hand?
<tvoss> elopio, looking
<tvoss> elopio, const std::shared_ptr<media::Player>& cp
<tvoss> elopio, even https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trust-store/+bug/1356468
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356468 in trust-store (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/trust-stored-skeleton:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_rethrow:__shared_count" [Critical,In progress]
<balloons> ajalkane, yes, minus the pot file updates :-)
<balloons> ajalkane, thanks for doing that
<barry> okay, so back on my manta, r231, i have a pin set, but adb shell still doesn't let me in.  the wiki page is out of date i think.  how do i adb shell into the device now?
<ajalkane> seems like the potty files are autoupdated, which might be good as no diapers needed then
<barry> adb devices never shows me any devices, even after multiple adb kill-servers
<elopio> thanks tvoss.
<tvoss> elopio, sure
<elopio> tvoss, lool: now $ sudo cp /system/etc/gps.conf /etc/gps.conf
<elopio> cp: cannot stat ‘/system/etc/gps.conf’: No such file or directory
<balloons> ajalkane, can you resubmit under filemanager-devs, so I can push to it as well? The test will need updated
<balloons> I'll save my comments until you have a new mp
<ajalkane> yeah sure
<balloons> also, ajalkane working on that bug so we can reference it
<tvoss> elopio, fixed, thank you
<ajalkane> uh, a stupid question arises. What's the command to push under filemanager-devs?
<elopio> tvoss: ok. And should I run the ubuntu-location-service-tests while the dummy is still running?
<balloons> ajalkane, ~ubuntu-filemanger-dev
<balloons> replace your name with that
<tvoss> elopio, no
<ajalkane> balloons: aye, pushed, do I revoke the previous merge proposal and use this instead?
<elopio> ok, restarting it...
<tvoss> elopio, please note the preliminary before the agps test plan
<balloons> ajalkane, you can actually use the superseded button
<balloons> ajalkane, so hit resubmit proposal and change the branch
<balloons> see it on the right?
<elopio> tvoss: do you mean, to get the estimate location before running them?
<ajalkane> balloons: is it when doing merge proposal or after that?
<tvoss> elopio, no, it might fail
<balloons> ajalkane, look at your current proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~ajalkane/ubuntu-filemanager-app/force-authentication-parameter/+merge/234006
<tvoss> elopio, but the test completing with a sensible success/failure result is good enough
<balloons> ajalkane, also if possible, get rid of the pot file updates in there :-)
<elopio> tvoss: I don't understand the "please note the preliminary before the agps test plan"
<elopio> there's a section called Preliminary AGPS Test Plan.
<elopio> I'm not sure what you mean with the preliminary before the agps test plan.
<ajalkane> balloons: I could not find any supersede button nor did ctrl+f in browser find it in the link you provided
<balloons> ajalkane, it's called resubmit proposal
<ajalkane> ah then I'm okay :) thanks
<balloons> a yellow button in the top right.. sorry I told you the wrong word
<tvoss> elopio, the section is called "Preliminary AGPS test plan" :)
<ajalkane> The potties were alreayd bzr committed so unsure how to get them away
<balloons> ajalkane, bzr pull before the changes
<balloons> or bzr merge trunk no
<balloons> *now
<elopio> tvoss: I'm confused, but I think it doesn't matter :) I'm just running everything the page says. Currently: GPS Test Plan, next: Preliminary AGPS test plan.
<elopio> and it takes a long time, so I'm going for a break.
<ajalkane> phew, I suck with bzr. I resolved to delete the old branch proposal and making it a new to filemanager-devs
<ajalkane> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/force-authentication-parameter/+merge/234015
<ajalkane> The potties are there unfortunately
<esra> Hi everyone! A question: it seems it has been a bit silent around the feature that you can use a full desktop version of ubuntu with a dockingstation. is this a soon to come reality or was that just a plan?
<balloons> ajalkane, no worries. I left my comments and for now I'll leave it as-is. I'll make the test changes tomorrow and confirm they work on the device. I don't intend to land it unless we can't do it another way
<ajalkane> balloons: thanks!
<balloons> I suspect we may be forced to land it as a workaround regardless, which is why I asked you to do it :-) thanks ajalkane !
<elopio> lool: mandel: any chance you are still around?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-10
<hackersarchangel> howdy everyone
<hackersarchangel> Well I was trying to get Ubuntu Touch to recognize my files from Android using mount —-bind but all that was doing was getting it to show up in Full Mode/Terminal but not in the Music app.
<hackersarchangel> So at this point, I suspect a permissions issue but I took ownership of the files.
<lotuspsychje> hi mate
<hackersarchangel> Ah well.
<lotuspsychje> wich device your on?
<hackersarchangel> howdy
<hackersarchangel> hammerhead/Nexus 5
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> nexus7 here
<hackersarchangel> I’m not overly worried about that, in all honesty I’m more concerned with my lack of SMS xD
<lotuspsychje> does it run well on n5?
<lotuspsychje> test message buggy for you?
<hackersarchangel> yeah it runs fine.
<hackersarchangel> In fact if SMS worked I’d use it all the time, just use it instead.
<lotuspsychje> i also have a few bugs on nexus7
<lotuspsychje> like brightness control resets every boot
<lotuspsychje> you also have this on n5?
<hackersarchangel> Yeah well it’s the price we pay for using Beta software
<hackersarchangel> Yep. I turned on Auto Brightness
<hackersarchangel> that helps it
<lotuspsychje> what happens on auto brightness?
<hackersarchangel> It is initially reset but it then takes over properly and just adjusts it.
<lotuspsychje> ill try it later on
<lotuspsychje> i need 100% all the time :p
<lotuspsychje> well, at least we have a secure Os on tablet/phone :p
<hackersarchangel> Well the auto brightness does a good job.
<lotuspsychje> nothing like android nightmare
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the tip, ill try it
<hackersarchangel> Well Android could be much much worse.
<lotuspsychje> howso?
<hackersarchangel> But yeah I prefer having a true Linux base to work with.
<hackersarchangel> Well they could easily just install whatever they wanted and by they I mean bad people.
<lotuspsychje> so much malicious on android
<hackersarchangel> At least there are barriers if you use it properly.
<lotuspsychje> but i have to admit android still runs smoother for now
<lotuspsychje> i hope the RTM touch gets real stable
<lotuspsychje> hackersarchangel: you think release of Bq and meizu will influence ubuntu touch?
<hackersarchangel> Yep.
<lotuspsychje> i also think :p
<hackersarchangel> I think it will at least do something to shake people up, and it will probably help it get a better reputation if nothing else.
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> i miss my terminal apps so badly
<lotuspsychje> i wanna get them on touch
<lotuspsychje> but cant because dir lock
<lotuspsychje> hackersarchangel: do you also run the devel version on your n5?
<bzoltan> mvo_: Please sync this MR with the branch, it seems to conflict after your last MR, what finally landed  https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/lp1366786-click-deploy
<mvo_> hi bzoltan, let me have a look
<bzoltan> mvo_: Thank you :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: np, I updated the branch and fixed the conflicts
<bzoltan> mvo_:  Great. I will include that to the actual landing (silo3) and ping you when it is ready for review.
<dholbach> good morning
<afiskon> Hello everyone. I was using ubuntu touch (devel, 203r @ lg nexus 4) for a few days and noticed some problems with a clock. When I'm not using a smartfone for some time time freezes. I.e. lockscreen shows 10:30 PM, but a real time is 10:45 PM. Same story with system tray (or how it's called here?)
<afiskon> I believe for the same reason alarm never works :(
<afiskon> Is there any known workaround for this issue?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Swap Ideas Day! :-D
<mailyaseen> popey : we have 4 diferent section in UT.. scope, apps, music and videos... so there will be any option in future to change them, like adding new one or removing any one
<popey> mailyaseen: yes, you can change them
<mailyaseen> popey: how can i change them?
<popey> swipe up from the bottom in the dash
<mailyaseen> popey : but i cant delete any existing section, or cant add any new section there....
<popey> mailyaseen: yeah, you use the star icon in the top right to favorite them
<popey> maybe you're on an older image than me ☻
<mailyaseen> popry : i am on r203...
<popey> I'm on 235 here
<mailyaseen> popey : then i will wait for stable release... and will make use of that, to remove or add section
<mailyaseen> popey: thank you
<popey> mailyaseen: no problem!
<Dyerdyuz> Um, hi.
<Dyerdyuz> I want to ask some questions.
<Dyerdyuz> What's the safest way to repair my grub?
<davmor2> D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning all
<davmor2> Akiva-Thinkpad: morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey davmor2
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what you working on today?
<davmor2> Akiva-Thinkpad: same as always new an interesting ways of destroying Ubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> davmor2, oh? Do tell :P
<davmor2> Akiva-Thinkpad: I'm QA it's what I do :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  davmor2 any idea when the phone's gonna come out?
<davmor2> Akiva-Thinkpad: No
<Akiva-Thinkpad> davmor2, Shucks
<sturmflut-work> Akiva-Thinkpad: The Meizu MX4 is scheduled for september 20, but I don't know if it will come with Ubuntu from the start.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sturmflut-work, yah i heard about that. Ive never used a large phone like that before
<Akiva-Thinkpad> have you?
<jppiiroinen> o/
<E524> hi all, yesterday i asked a question and got now answert. i am new to irc and hope it was not because i oversteped some rules. i post it again in the hope somebody would answer it. thx in advance
<E524> Hi everyone! A question: it seems it has been a bit silent around the feature that you can use a full desktop version of ubuntu with a dockingstation. is this a soon to come reality or was that just a plan?
<ogra_> E524, to dock an ubuntu phone that then turns into a desktop, you actually first need an ubuntu phone ;)
<E524> hehe, yes, but it's soon comming and i am saving money for it. if that docking fuction is also comming, i suppose there will be dockinstations too
<E524> so was that a yes?
<davmor2> E524: We need the ubuntu desktop to be on unity8 too so it most likely won't be on this phone, but will be in the future, as I understand it.
<ogra_> E524, well, the first iteration will just be a phone ... once thats out the team will have time to work on integrating a dektop/dock mode
<sturmflut-work> Akiva-Thinkpad: I used a Nexus 5, the MX4 is only slightly larger. It is quite nice to have such a large display.
<ogra_> and what davmor2 said too ...
<ogra_> it will only work if both UIs use the same code
<E524> ah ok thanks for the answers! so i will go with the bq model first i guess and have then still something to be looking for :) still great news!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sturmflut-work, interesting...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sturmflut-work, I'm afraid the larger it is, the less durable it is
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'd hate to have a screen cracked.
<sturmflut-work> Akiva-Thinkpad: That largely depends on the type of glass. I have never cracked any of my devices.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> does it fit well in a pocket?
<sturmflut-work> Akiva-Thinkpad: The Nexus 5 did. The additional diagonal inch does not automatically translate into a much bulkier device. Which phone are you used to? The Nexus 4 for example has a 4.7 inch screen and some additional space around the screen, at the end it is nearly exactly as large as the Nexus 5.
<sturmflut-work> Screen size alone doesn't mean much, you have to look at the actual size of the device.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sturmflut-work, the last phone I had was the htc dream
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sturmflut-work, sort of ironic considering that I am developing phone apps. I am really looking forward to the touch.
<sturmflut-work> The HTC Dream is 117.7 x 55.7 x 17.1 mm in size. The MX4 is rumored to be 144 x 75.2 x 8.9 mm. I think the reduction in thickness alone makes the MX4 less bulky than the HTC Dream. You might miss the physical keyboard though.
<sturmflut-work> Akiva-Thinkpad:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sturmflut-work, well its the ubuntu touch; don't think I'll miss it much
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i was so non-impressed with android, didn't feel like touching it again.
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, do we store persistent properties anywhere in the emulator ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: afaik all props are set throuh the init script
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> that might be the adbd issue then
<ogra_> god ... thats time consuming
 * ogra_ guesses his next laptop will have a touchscreen just for the emulator :P
<E524> i have a phone with physical keyboard (xperia pro) and really hope there will be one with ubuntu in the future. working with ssh is so much more conveniet!
<tbr> ogra_: skip the emulator, run it native then!
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> tbr, i need to fix a bug that only shows in emulator :P
<tbr> excuses, excuses ;)
<ogra_> hmpf, so stuffing the property in build.prop doesnt help :/
<cjwatson> dobey: so, I've analysed bug 1342858 some more, and I think I have most of a fix for it, but it doesn't cover the situation that you raised in a comment there after all.  Sorry for the inadvertent misdirection.  Would you mind filing a fresh bug?
<ubot5> bug 1342858 in click (Ubuntu) "old click packages are not always cleaned out" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342858
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'm lost, where do i find that init script
<ogra_> (and why cant i mount the image files ... i thought they are plain qemu qcow images)
<sergiusens> ogra_: need to create with --use-raw-disk
<ogra_> gah
<ogra_> ok
<sergiusens> ogra_: the scripts are under devices/generic
<ogra_> cool, thanks
<popey> Saviq: do we have a unity8 bug for being unable to launch apps after they're updated?
<mvo_> would anyone mind if I upload a new ubuntu-touch metapackage with updated deps for the ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev ?
<Saviq> popey, right, I was meaning to look for one / file one
<Saviq> popey, it's actually not a u8 bug but a unity-scope-click one
<Saviq> popey, please file with them
<popey> k
<ogra_> grmblfjx
<ogra_> now system-settings doesnt start :(
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you have any clue waht /system/bin/qemud is ? it seems that replaces adbd (or at least manages it) in the emulator
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's the bridge to your host
<ogra_> ah
<sergiusens> ogra_: such as the egl bridge
<ogra_> so the equivalent to the kernel gadget
<ogra_> man this is awful
<sergiusens> ogra_: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/platform/external/qemu.git;a=blob;f=android/adb-qemud.c;h=9d82251cd18fabfafc22177df06b5ac7dc6e10e4;hb=refs/heads/phablet-4.4.2_r1
<sergiusens> ogra_: all emulator things are complicated; took me a lot to get the sdcard stuff working
<om26er> screen not turning off during call - - which package controls that ?
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> now that was to easy
<om26er> !changelog
<ubot5> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<thc2cat> Hi anyone. Can someone help me with a NFS issue ( Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS) ?
<thc2cat> ,usrquota, is not understood by mount ( mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified error )
<dobey> cjwatson: sure
<popey> thc2cat: you probably want to /join #ubuntu    which is the support channel
<dholbach> if I want to back up my Ubuntu phone - which parts should I adb pull over? /home/phablet and /var/lib - anything else?
<popey> dholbach: what you expecting to be in /var/lib?
<dholbach> popey, I think I remember sergiusens mentioning it the last time I asked :-)
<dholbach> maybe stuff like previously used networks?
<dholbach> I was sort of hoping somebody would say "oh, we have ubuntu-device-backup for that now" :-P
<sergiusens> dholbach: popey you want to tar preserve perms /userdata/[user-data|system-data]
<popey> dholbach: "oh, we have ubuntu-device-backup for that now"
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> thanks sergiusens
<derek-g> are we there yet? Ubuntu phone release date anyone?
<davmor2> derek-g: some time in the next billion minutes
<derek-g> davmor2, that's about 1,901 years
<popey> He's right!
<davmor2> popey: you say that like you are surprised I'm right ;)
<popey> I meant derek-g was right, I'd never say you were.
<davmor2> popey: phew
<derek-g> Launch date is still this year - right? RIGHT?
<davmor2> popey: I was also right it will be released with in that time though :P
<derek-g> I just hope I can get it by christmas time.
<nerochiaro> bfiller: regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1366820, the share does not work because it has never been implemented for selections. i started implementing it, but right now it occurred to me that maybe it would be better to just remove the share option when a selection is available
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366820 in gallery-app "sharing broken from Photos tab" [High,In progress]
<nerochiaro> bfiller: btw it's also broken from events tab
<bfiller> nerochiaro: we should try to support that
<bfiller> nerochiaro: seeing we can share a single photo doesn't seem like it should be too hard to support single or multiple from the selection view
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, i'll keep working on it then. it's not hard, except for the fact that the hub doesn't support mixed type shares, so when videos and photos are in the same selection we need to disable the option
<bfiller> nerochiaro: yup ok
<nerochiaro> bfiller: do you know who's responsible for qtubuntu camera backend ? i ended up using Florian's suggestion in the end (I'll explain why on the standup) to fix bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1234130 but I'll need someone to review it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234130 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Gallery app does not refresh thumbnails correctly" [High,In progress]
<bfiller> nerochiaro: jhodapp can help review it
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yes, I can review it for you...just assign me to any MR
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: done
<nerochiaro> thanks
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, cool...I'll get to it a bit later today if you're not in a huge hurry...I have some other MRs to look at first
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: no rush at all
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, cool thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, u-d-f doesnt halt anymore if i'm not in the bootloader with --bootstrap ... it downloads and then hangs silently until i reboot into bootloader ... no message
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> s/doesnt halt/doesnt notify
<sergiusens> ogra_: ah, if you pass --device it doesn't halt
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, i didnt know that
 * ogra_ only ever passed device in recovery before :) 
<ogra_> (whithout --bootstrap)
<ogra_> slangasek, FYI i got around using pam_exec (or any other pam hook)
<zyga> nik90: hey
<nik90> zyga: hey
<zyga> nik90: how's your plainbox stuff going on
<nik90> zyga: I created my demo example provider and then started reading through the demo example to see how I can split up my jobs and whitelist
<nik90> zyga: I should be able to push it to a branch in a few hours
<nik90> zyga: when do you EOD? I can try to have something to show you by that time
<zyga> nik90: late, I'm working on cool features
<zyga> nik90: ping me any itme
<zyga> time
<nik90> cool, will do
<rickspencer3> ogra_, what channel would you suggest for my Nexus 7?
<nik90> rsalveti: hey, I talked to the designer yesterday and they strongly feel that calls, alarms must always (also) be played in the speaker phone regardless of whether a headphone is connected to the phone.
<ogra_> rickspencer3, well, we check flo on neither channel ... the test results for rtm look not worse than mako http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/ ... so probably that one
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ doesnt really have enough info with failing devices etc
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra
<ogra_> (the latter is devel-proposed)
<rickspencer3> yeah, I figured
<nik90> rsalveti: we are tracking that request at bug 1364647
<ubot5> bug 1364647 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm, Calls should always be played (also) in the speakerphone even when a bluetooth or wired headset is used" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364647
<rickspencer3> barry, when you ran QtCreator, could you not cancel out of the wizard?
<barry> rickspencer3: didn't see a cancel button
<beuno> rickspencer3, I just for the same
<beuno> I cancel, it warns me I'll die if I do
<beuno> I accept
<beuno> nada.
<beuno> *I just had the same
<rickspencer3> awesome
<rickspencer3> barry, are you coming tonight?
<barry> rickspencer3: yep, planning to!
<rickspencer3> cool!
<barry> rickspencer3: i might bring my son, if he's homework clear and doesn't mind being bored by a bunch of geek talk ;)
<rickspencer3> hehe
 * cjwatson wonders why the dual-boot app on android isn't seeing any ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed updates beyond 226
<slangasek> ogra_: ah?  How did you get around pam?
<ogra_> slangasek, adb is poretty tricky since it has two disconnect parts ... (gadget driver and adbd) and the world ends if they go out of sync ... so i have an upstart job that watches the gadget property anyway, this also already checks the PW lenght on boot ... i just had to add a simple upstart-file watch for the shadow file ... works awesome :)
<ogra_> *pretty tricky
<rsalveti> niemeyer: ok, cool, will take a look at that later this week then
<rsalveti> niemeyer: sorry
<rsalveti> nik90: ^
<ogra_> slangasek, i'll outline all that (and why i did it like that) in the document ...
<nik90> rsalveti: cool
<slangasek> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> it is effectively the same ... just without involving pam
<jgdx> seb128, hey, I'm looking at bug 1364366 – it strikes me as odd. Everything is in order, but the icons aren't showing. In fact, without changing any code except using "fallbackIconName" instead of "iconName" shows the icons.
<ubot5> bug 1364366 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Wi-Fi networks in System Settings lack strength or authentication icons" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364366
<jgdx> seb128, any idea?
<sturmflut-work> Does anybody know what the plans for ARM64/ARMv8 support are? 64 bit CPUs will become mainstream shortly, will there just be a new type of kit in Qt Creator (e.g. "UbuntuSDK_for_arm64_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic") and everything is fine?
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, ubuntu has an arm64 distro since about a year
<ogra_> but i doubt anyone will target arm64 in the SDK before we even have any devices running ubuntu touch on an arm64
<dobey> ogra_: also, all the packages in the ubuntu-touch images aren't necessarily built on arm64 yet. lots of things aren't yet, unfortunately
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: I know. My question is if the SDK has to be changed in a major way to support ARM64, or if it is flexible enough already.
<ogra_> dobey, yeah, who cares :)
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, the SDK is just a UI for various tools ... i think all the tools it uses should already be able to do arm64
<ogra_> so its most likely some config adjustments you will need to do once that becomes an issue
<jgdx> seb128, figured it out.
<sturmflut-work> We looked into ARM64 server hardware a short time ago. Sadly it is still too expensive, otherwise I could have tested Ubuntu ARM64 on a real machine instead of just inside the emulator.
 * ogra_ doesnt expect any ubuntu touch arm64 devices within the next year at least 
<ogra_> so nothing i would bother with just yet
<kenvandine> barry, does this make sense to you ?
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/system-update/system_update.cpp#L209
<dobey> ogra_: you're not porting to the iPhone 6? :P
<ogra_> dobey, send me one
<kenvandine> barry, you can see that is what we do on UpdateAvailableStatus from s-i-d
<kenvandine> barry, it's calling downloadUpdate if the state is downloading
<kenvandine> barry, i suspect that's what's triggering the multiple downloads
<kenvandine> barry, but... i'm also not sure if we want the inverse of that
<kenvandine> if s-i-d doesn't show it as downloading, we don't want to just tell it to start downloading
<kenvandine> barry, we'd want to check the setting right?  or does s-i-d do that for us?
<Chipaca> barry: ping
<barry> Chipaca: hey, can you hold on for a sec? ;)
<kenvandine> uh oh... barry is getting flooded :)
<Chipaca> hah, DOSing barry
<kenvandine> Chipaca, we can fight for him :)
<barry> ENOEGO
<Chipaca> kenvandine: no fair! I'm tired out after hauling two 9yo kids back from school
<kenvandine> :-p
<kenvandine> Chipaca, on your back? or in the back seat?
<kenvandine> if the later, i'd say you're out of shape :)
<Chipaca> kenvandine: one on my back, both of them on the bus
<Chipaca> anyway. in answer to barry's first, serious question: sure, i can wait
<Chipaca> i'll go make myself more tea and grab some ginger biscuits
<Chipaca> mmm
 * Chipaca goes
<barry> kenvandine: yeah, you don't want to be calling DownloadUpdate if it's already downloading.
<kenvandine> barry, so i think we could either just drop that or we need to do a check for the setting and then call downloadUpdate
<barry> kenvandine: if you see the downloading flag is true, then that means it will automatically download and you don't need to do so explicitly.  if downloading is false, you need to explicitly initiate the download
<kenvandine> barry, but we should check the autodownload setting right?
<sturmflut-work> dobey: There also already is at least one 64 bit Android phone in the market, the HTC Desire 510. Amusingly it does come with a 32 Bit version of Android. Android will not have 64 bit support until Android L is released.
<Chipaca> barry: question while you're there, if it's on 3g but set to auto-download on wifi, will downloading be true?
 * barry still thiking about kenvandine's q
 * Chipaca really goes for tea
<barry> Chipaca: if we're wifi-only, we pass that flag straight to ubuntu-download-manager and expect it to dtrt
<kenvandine> if (!downloading && (m_downloadMode == 0))
<barry> e.g. udm.allowGSMDownload(allow_gsm)
<barry> kenvandine: i think the idea was that if auto-downloads are *not* enabled, it would only download on explicit action by the user
<kenvandine> barry, right, so i need to check that before i call downloadUpdate
<kenvandine> except where they click the button
<kenvandine> which is handled elsewhere
<barry> kenvandine: i don't totally understand this code though.
<kenvandine> barry, but also, would isAvailable mean it has already been downloaded?
<barry> kenvandine: not necessarily. it just means the device is behind revs on the server
<cjwatson> ondra: I can't figure out why humpolec isn't showing me versions of ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed newer than 226.  The last useful thing in "adb logcat" output is "D/UbuntuInstallService( 5144):  onHandleIntent>>: CHECK_IF_UPDATE_AVAILABLE".  How do I go about tracking this down further?
 * Chipaca dunks his ginger biscuits in the tea and reads the backlog
<kenvandine> barry, ok, so when i get UpdateAvailableStatus, there is no way to know if it is already downloaded?
<jgdx> mpt, hey, you have to remember to re-assign that background bug you stole from me :p
<jgdx> (when you're done)
<mpt> jgdx, I haven’t forgotten, it’s Critical
<barry> kenvandine: correct.  you need to watch for the UpdateDownloaded signal, which always tells you the download is done (or UpdateFailed for error cases)
<Chipaca> jgdx: mpt: now now, no squabbling over the bugs, i'm sure there are enough for both of you
<ondra> cjwatson that is known, it's because there is no delta from from version you are on ( at least I saw this in other channel)
<pindonga> jdstrand, hi there... was wondering about click-reviewers-tools and the way it triggers checks for manual review
<kenvandine> barry, ok, so when i have this signal i just need to call downloadUpdate if it isn't currently downloading and assume s-i-d will not crash :)
<cjwatson> ondra: Ah, do I have to just uninstall and reinstall then?
<pindonga> jdstrand, so far I was hooking on (MANUAL_REVIEW) being part of the check text
<jdstrand> pindonga: in the sdk?
<pindonga> jdstrand, are there more hooks like this? or a better way to track checks requiring manual review? maybe we can expand the return json
<ondra> cjwatson so dualboot won't see new verson, but reboot to Ubuntu and run updater there
<pindonga> to avoid depending on a string?
<cjwatson> ondra: Oh, does that work now?
<kenvandine> barry, i'd expect if i call downloadUpdate on a download that has already downloaded, s-i-d would just emit the updateDownloaded signal right?
<pindonga> jdstrand, this is for the checks run in the store
<ondra> cjwatson you can download update with Ubuntu upgrader then reboot to Android and dualboot will pick that downloaded update
<barry> kenvandine: correct. :)  but i'm having a difficult time reproducing this bug locally because 1) the crash happens *after* the UpdateDownloaded signal is sent so there's no change in client behavior; 2) in my test suite the si-dbus process does not seem to exit, even though logging proves that the lock release fails.  so i'm not sure how the crash reporter is registering the crash and traceback!
<cjwatson> ondra: ah, brilliant, thanks
<jgdx> Chipaca, I've got bugs in my room/ears/pocket/shoes. Do I kill them? Become their friend?
<ondra> cjwatson that was wortking since last release in june or when I did it
<pindonga> jdstrand, we run the click-reviewers-tools checks on uploaded pkgs, and need a way to mark pkgs that need manual review
<barry> kenvandine: correct, and it does!  it's just that on the device it also crashes after the signal is sent ;)
<jdstrand> pindonga: so, there are three types of output-- error, warn and info. manual review happens in error, but there are other errors in there
<pindonga> right
<kenvandine> barry,  so the crash happens if the download is already in /android/cache/recovery
<kenvandine> i can reproduce that reliably
<jdstrand> pindonga: so, you want to somehow display something different if there is only manual reviews and if there are errors?
<pindonga> jdstrand, so, my understanding was that erros requiring manual review were marked as (MANUAL_REVIEW)
<pindonga> jdstrand, however I now see there is another case (EMAIL NEEDS HUMAN REVIEW)
<kenvandine> and it happens before i get the updateDownloaded signal
<pindonga> was wondering if there is a list of such tags
<kenvandine> barry, it crashes very quickly...
<barry> kenvandine: the crash happens if a DownloadUpdate is called without a matching CheckForUpdate.  i can reproduce reliably on my device too, i just can't see the process exit for some reason
<pindonga> or if we can maybe expand the error structure to include a 'manual_review': True in the json
<pindonga> instead of relying on these tags
<kenvandine> barry, ok
<jdstrand> I think that makes sense
<barry> kenvandine: that makes sense.  the validity check for the already downloaded files should be quick-ish.  just checks some gpg sigs.  if all that looks okay, it should send the UD signal rather quickly
<jdstrand> the manual review tag
<kenvandine> yeah, but i never get the signal
<pindonga> jdstrand, will work on an mp for that then
<kenvandine> it just crashes while i wait for it
<Chipaca> jgdx: I can't comment on what you choose to do in the privacy of your home
<jdstrand> pindonga: cool, thanks!
<barry> kenvandine: okay, that part doesn't make sense ;)  unless something about the device environment would cause the process to crash before dbus has a chance to put the signal on the wire.  and that environment is different than the test suite
<kenvandine> barry, ok, it'll take some time to get a build of this to test on the device, but this should fix some nasty conditions caused by system-settings at least
<jgdx> Chipaca, lol.. your comment reminded me of Pearl Jam – Bugs. A fitting song in these bug squashing days.
<barry> kenvandine: cool.  i'm going to keep thinking about this.  i think i need to know more about how the crash reporter is hooked into all this
<barry> Chipaca: so what's up?
<Chipaca> barry: hiya. the other day a mock/testing system image service was mentioned, something about --testing=potato. There's an in-passing reference on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Client but .. dunno more
<Chipaca> jgdx: heh, i hadn't heard this. Nice.
<Chipaca> barry: like, what is --testing an option of?
<barry> Chipaca: it's an option of /usr/bin/system-image-dbus but only if the system-image-dev package is installed, which it generally isn't on devices
<Chipaca> barry: but it needs running as root?
<jgdx> later all
<barry> Chipaca: not necessarily.  e.g. the s-i test suite runs all this stuff on private system buses
<barry> as $USER
<Chipaca> barry: i need to run this stuff for testing the settings push helper
<barry> Chipaca: it's possible, but not currently *easy* to do the same outside the s-i test suite
<Chipaca> augh
<barry> Chipaca: you might want to talk to kenvandine or other system-settings folks, because i'm pretty sure they run it with --testing in their test suites (at least, that's why i added it :)
<Chipaca> so i might be better off mocking the bits i want to use myself
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> kenvandine: well hello there :D
<barry> Chipaca: the trick is to start a private system bus via dbus-launch and then connect to that
<kenvandine> Chipaca, off hand, i have no clue how we test that :)
<kenvandine> i just recently looked at the update code for the first time
<barry> Chipaca: all the si test suite horribleness is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/client/view/head:/systemimage/testing/controller.py
 * barry thinks you don't actually need an ubuntu-download-manager process for --testing
<Chipaca> yowza
<barry> Chipaca: welcome to the beauty that is dbus :)
<barry> and i'm sure it will all be easier when systemd subsumes dbus
<barry> <wink>
<barry> Chipaca: the real goodness is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/client/view/head:/systemimage/testing/controller.py#L197
<barry> that's what fires up dbus-daemon and sets the envar for the private system bus
<barry> Chipaca: but be aware, once you set $DBUS_SYSTEM_BUS_ADDRESS and initialize libdbus, you cannot change that value in process, which is why the si test suite goes to great lengths to only terminate the child processes, never dbus-daemon itself
<barry> Chipaca: because if dbus-daemon exited, the foreground test process could never reset the private system bus address and it would be beyond its event horizon ;)
 * barry is getting an idea for a pycon 2015 talk ;)
<Chipaca> barry: out of academic curiosity, is reload (imp.reload) smart enough to make that work again?
<barry> Chipaca: no because it's a libdbus problem, nothing to do with python, so i think once libdbus is dynamically loaded, it gets initialized once and for all in the process's address space.  i don't *think* reload() will cause libdbus shlib to reinitialize, though i'm not certain about that
<barry> it would be a fun experiment
<barry> kenvandine, Chipaca i'm getting some lunch.  bbs
<kenvandine> seb128, can you do review?  renatu has a packaging change that will add a NEW binary
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu/utopic/ttf-ancient-fonts/fix-1269017/+merge/234013
<kenvandine> seb128, i looked it over and made some fixes already, which he merged
<sturmflut-work> Does anybody know if 802.1x (WPA2 Enterprise) wifi authentication will be supported at launch date?
<mterry> ogra_, you mentioned some bug with adb and having to change udev permission order -- what's the bug # for that?
<ogra_> mterry, that got immediately fixed i dont have a bug for it
<mterry> ogra_, oh hrm.  I'm having troubles adb'ing into a nexus 10 that appears to have developer mode enabled
<mterry> ogra_, any other reports of tha?
<mterry> *that
<ogra_> mterry, i was just looking into that and see it without even having the developer mode stuff installed ... in fact i dont even see anything in dmesg from USB on my PC after the device is running
<ogra_> i think this is not dev mode related
<mterry> ogra_, oh so nexus 10 just isn't accessible for other peeps too?  seems bad  :-/
<ogra_> we had to make some adjustments in the upstart job for supporting krillin ... i assime it is related to that
<ogra_> mterry, it is a bug ... and i will fix it
<mterry> ogra_, ah but I can ssh in...
<ogra_> (its just not as high on my prio list as krillin or mako are thogh)
<ogra_> mterry, yes, if your key is on the device :)
<ogra_> people that did a fresh flash are a bit screwed
<ogra_> if you ssh in, you will see that adbd is running fine and that it is also properly set in the android properties ...
<ogra_> there is something low level broken
<mterry> ogra_, haha!  I'm in
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> ogra_, whoa..  ssh is super slow for me
<mterry> like long delays in even typing
<ogra_> mterry, same for me in the terminal app when typing locally
<barry> pitti: any chance you're still around?
<seb128> kenvandine, sure
<seb128> jgdx, still blocked on that icon thing?
<arun12> hi guys, is it possible to try ubuntu phone in samsung s2 ?
<dobey> !devices | arun12
<ubot5> arun12: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<arun12> dobey: can I get a manual to install it too >
<dobey> that page has all the info, or further links to it
<dobey> hrmm
 * dobey wonders how to set up a system-image server
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: do you know where the click-review is executed when i tell qtc to run a click on the device ? dpkg-deb -R fails for lack of space but as far as I can see both my phone and my desktop have space
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: click-review is executed locally, check if your tmp folder has space
<dobey> nerochiaro: the click is built in a chroot, and click-review is run inside it. maybe your /var or something is running a bit low on available space?
<balloons> zyga, you about?
<nerochiaro> dobey: zbenjamin: it was actually low space on / , sorry for the noise. i hadn't realized that all this stuff was done in / and could not be moved elsewhere
<nerochiaro> dobey: zbenjamin: but i notice something that i don't like: click review creates in /tmp a ton of clickreview directories and each one is 25MB and they are never deleted. I have 3.6Gb of them after a day of work
<dobey> nerochiaro: eh? it's not in / for me
<nerochiaro> dobey: /tmp is in / :)
<nerochiaro> dobey: on the same partition, in a normal ubuntu installation I mean
<dobey> yes, but my /tmp isn't full of clickreview directories...
<dobey> and i've built the same click package like 30 times over the past few days
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> nerochiaro: if it's creating lots of tmp directories and not deleting them, i'd consider that a bug.
<nerochiaro> dobey: me too
<elopio> Saviq: tedg, balloons, bzoltan, ubuntu-qa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1367871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367871 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ubuntu-app-launch doesn't pass arguments to the executable" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> please leave your comment on that bug if it affects you some way ^
<ToyKeeper> elopio: If my guess is right, wouldn't that prevent the media scopes from being able to launch media?
<ToyKeeper> (would run the app but the app wouldn't know what to do)
<elopio> cjwatson: it may interest you too ^
<elopio> ToyKeeper: I don't think so. I guess media is launched with url-dispatcher
<elopio> and you can pass arguments to the receiving app. That's how you store a phone on the address book from the dialer.
<tedg> ToyKeeper, We support passing of URLs not command line arguments.
<ToyKeeper> Hmm.  I obviously haven't looked into the implementation, but still, it's a unix system.  Eating argv is rude.
<tedg> ToyKeeper, We're not eating it at all.
<tedg> ToyKeeper, We using the desktop file to build it, and using that.
<tedg> ToyKeeper, So the desktop file can have as many parameters as you want, and your app will get those.
<ToyKeeper> tedg: What about giving it a '--' option, which will send everything after directly to the app?
<tedg> ToyKeeper, How would those be inserted into the exec line in the desktop file? Before or after the "--" that it has in there already?
<tedg> UAL isn't a "binary runner" it's an application launcher.
<tedg> Applications are defined by desktop files.
<tedg> (and other things)
<brendand> ToyKeeper, we tracked down the media scopes issue
<ToyKeeper> tedg: The desktop file could perhaps have a '$*' on its Exec line which specifies where to put extra args.
<tedg> ToyKeeper, It could, but that's not currently in the desktop file spec. And $ isn't a special character there, nor *.
<sergiusens> I had the same problem elopio is having here a while back; but I agree with tedg on this one; testing parameters should be stubbed in a different way
<sergiusens> envvars perhaps
<ToyKeeper> tedg: Or %* or whatever fits the syntax best.
<tedg> For instance QtCreator will build click packages with probes included for gdb/etc.
<elopio> sergiusens: please comment on the bug.
<tedg> There it's modifying the desktop file in the click and executing that.
<tedg> So you can always distinguish what you're running.
<sergiusens> tedg: elopio you can always use --desktop-file-hint and run unconfined
<tedg> sergiusens, That should hopefully be going away soon :-)
<elopio> sergiusens: we are doing more or less that on the reminders case.
<sergiusens> I woulnd't want the click's default apparmor rules to be laxed next just for testing
<elopio> not with --desktop-file-hing because Saviq said that was a workaround that we need to remove.
<elopio> but with our own desktop file prepared on the fly.
<sergiusens> tedg: right, so new click (or rebundle) with specific apparmor tuning is the way to go
<sergiusens> elopio: right, and apparmor will eventually get in your wa, so think about that too
<elopio> sergiusens: we are using aa-exec to launch the app. tedg said we should run it without that, but I don't know how to make it work.
<dobey> command line arguments and app confinement just don't go toether
<dobey> together
<tedg> For the lttng testing we change the default apparmor profile and rebuild them to let the LTTng events through.
<elopio> sergiusens: but I'm not sure if I prefer that to env vars.
<sergiusens> dobey: +1
<dobey> nor do env vars
<elopio> dobey: please comment on the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1367871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367871 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ubuntu-app-launch doesn't pass arguments to the executable" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> everybody seems to be pointing that we shouldn't have that arguments helper on the API.
<tedg> elopio, The command line argument utility can be used for the arguments in the desktop file.
<tedg> elopio, And we'll have multiple exec lines when we support actions.
<tedg> elopio, So those could be the same binary with different arguments, depending on the application author's preference.
<elopio> tedg: I find that useful. But then I'm not sure I get why don't make u-a-l a little more intelligent where what changes is only the argument that the app receives.
<elopio> if that will cause issues with app armor and the app won't run nicely, that's the fault of the guy calling it that way.
<tedg> elopio, Well the actions spec isn't that simple, for instance, with running apps and such. It's based on declarative definitions of the actions, and one of the keys there is the exec line.
<zyga> balloons: hey
<dobey> elopio: u-a-l can't change what arguments the app receives, because that's not how .desktop files work
<elopio> tedg: I understand all your points, and they make sense. I would prefer an easier way to launch apps, but making an alternate desktop file is not that hard.
<elopio> now I'm not sure if that desktop should be made on the fly, or it should come from the package.
<balloons> zyga, we had quite a conversation earlier about plainbox and ubuntu touch. I'm curious as to what you had in mind. I also have comments about the testcase format. But mostly, I'm wondering if there is plans to automate and collate the results from test runs on the device somewhere
<dobey> elopio: for example, if an app is run with qmlscene, how does it know if you're trying to pass an argument to qmlscene itself, or to the app? or to anything else in the Exec line? the way it works is things like "%u" get replaced with their appropriate values, or dropped, and then the command is executed
<dobey> elopio: i think changing the .desktop file is a hack solution to a much larger problem, and not the way to go either
<elopio> dobey: I understand that. Our initial assumption was that it will just append the arguments at the end on the exec, but now looking how it works with aa-exec, appending at the end won't make sense in many cases.
<elopio> dobey: what's that larger problem?
<zyga> balloons: ok
<dobey> i think the way actions are done in .desktop files is totally wrong too. one shouldn't need to add special command line args to be implementing actions in an app
<zyga> balloons: so, we're working hard on getting plainbox to work on ubuntu touch with a UI, all the UI bits are done, we're working on integrating them into a whole application
<dobey> elopio: testing is hard, and all the tools aren't there yet
<zyga> balloons: we're expand that to get to a point where we can generate a click package with any set of supported tests, some meta-data (name, constraints, etc) and generate a custom testing application
<zyga> balloons: on top of that nik90 is working on a set of plainbox-compatible manual tests for the clock application
<elopio> dobey: well, you are right :) But in order to make testing easier, one of the steps is to be able to launch the apps in different modes. So we might as well start there.
<balloons> zyga, yes nik90's mp proposal kicked off the discussion :-)
<zyga> balloons: I'd like to see where we could take all your current manual test cases, conver them over to plainbox format, then write a small tool that loads those plainbox-formatted tests and recreates your current format
<elopio> dobey: if you have a better suggestion of where to start, that will be useful too.
<zyga> balloons: so that you can keep using all your current stuff while we build the missing pieces
<zyga> balloons: there's also a different effort to build a test provider (test) store (similar to the charm store)
<dobey> elopio: no. apps having "different modes" for testing is wrong. app behavior shouldn't change (some aspects of communication with external things should change perhaps, but the app itself shouldn't behave differently)
<zyga> balloons: and an early effort to be able to *run* tests online, form a browser
<zyga> balloons: all in all, I'd like to know what can help your team the most to consider transitioning over
<balloons> zyga, I think we should have a talk about the possibilities. I have some questions and thoughts. I know we started hashing on this in the ml thread a few weeks ago, but never talked further. I think this might work well for ubuntu touch stuff, and we could then carry that over to the desktop manual tests
<zyga> balloons: yeah, I think we need to get started and iterate
<elopio> dobey: the modes we are discussing so far are things like using a server that's not production, and defining the geometry of the app.
<dobey> elopio: well, mir doesn't have Xnest or xvfb; but if you can run the autopilot tests with those instead of mir, you can test the app at different screen sizes easily enough, but will lose confinement aspects in that test run
<zyga> balloons: the touch app will bring a lot of momentum with it
<balloons> zyga, if you plan to have a clearing house for test results, than I am interestedindeed
<zyga> balloons: right now it's a bit early but what nik90 is doing is helping a lot
<zyga> balloons: what do you mean by clearing house?
<elopio> dobey: and at some point, we might want to change the security mode also. But I agree with you there, the app shouldn't change, we should just set up the environment with those different modes.
<dobey> elopio: right. unfortunately apparmor is not particularly great, but i'd say it should be the way that what server the app is talking to, gets redirected
<balloons> zyga, I mean, when I run tests on the device via an plainbox app. It will prevent with me something to do, then I can tap passed or not, yes? That information on those test runs needs to go somewhere. Ideally to the dashboard, where it is collated and viewable
<dobey> elopio: right. the app should be confined and nothing in it should change. what should change is stuff in the confined environment
<balloons> if we don't have this, the tools looses so much value
<elopio> dobey: I need to check with xvfb. With my xephyr attempts, it didn't matter the size of the framebuffer, the app started always with a portrait mode.
<zyga> balloons: (as for what the touch app will do, yes, I think so though I don't know what you mean by 'prevent' there)
<stgraber> cwayne: I don't suppose you can easily rev a custom image (no change rebuild kind of thing)?
<dobey> elopio: changing gemoetry is at least easy
<zyga> balloons: we can process and handle results anyway you like, if there's a documented way on how to send data to the dashboard I can code that for you in a few hours
<dobey> elopio: at least, it's easy with X11. i don't think mir has any tools to do that yet (but i am not 100% sure as i haven't really done much with mir itself yt)
<dobey> yet
<balloons> zyga, sorry.. horrible typing. "present". I will be presented with a test, and it will collect my responses of pass and fail. right now this is json that stays on the device right?
<zyga> balloons: currently we support two sinks: launchpad and the certification site
<zyga> balloons: ah :)
<zyga> balloons: yes
<stgraber> cwayne: I just updated system-image to use hash-based filenames and I'd like to confirm this all works as expected (currently I've confirmed that the backward compat works and that the hash works in the testsuite but I'd like to see it work in prod too)
<zyga> balloons: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/12gpgFGtNBoPet8215bUdeJ-QXLL_peQOsGCzipd4gh0/edit#
<zyga> balloons: you will get exactly that
<elopio> dobey: well, a virtualframebuffer for mir is a long standing testability bug.
<elopio> I don't know about starting real mir with a predefined geometry.
<elopio> that's one important thing to try.
<zyga> balloons: right now is is stored in an internal format, the idea is that concrete apps we can generate will tell us what to do (out of a list of supported options), sending stuff to the dashboard can be one of those options you can pick while making the app
<elopio> dobey: but well, that leaves the sandbox or fake server case. Do you think it's not ok to make an alternate desktop file for that case?
<balloons> zyga, right. I feel like for manual testing to take hold, it needs to live and be displayed in the same place as the automated results. Perhaps others won't agree, but :-)
<zyga> balloons: well, I agree :)
<zyga> balloons: we're the frontend
<zyga> balloons: and the core logic
<dobey> elopio: i think alternate .desktop file is the wrong way to do that, yes
<zyga> balloons: we're not the central result store
<zyga> balloons: but I can easily support sending data to one more place in one more format
<zyga> balloons: as that's a central part of plainbox today
<balloons> zyga, so I do like the UI concept and the overall thought process behind it on touch devices
<elopio> dobey: env vars then? or do you have something else in mind?
<dobey> elopio: what does "sandbox" even mean?
<balloons> zyga, yes totally fair. I think CI then needs to become a part of it. Have you spoken with anyone in CI?
<zyga> balloons: one thing that is not presented there in that document (that's for +1) is also a way to have custom QML tests
<elopio> dobey: the evernote sandbox server it's like what we call staging.
<zyga> balloons: so you can have a non-standard test "page" where everything is specialized (e.g. live feedback from sensors)
<balloons> zyga, this could plug in very nicely I think with the whole silo process.. But you'll need buy in from everyone.
<zyga> balloons: nope, but I'd love to
<zyga> balloons: I don't know who to talk to
<dobey> elopio: oh. usually when i see "sandbox" and "apps" in the same sentence, it's about confinement, not testing servers :)
<elopio> dobey: the problem in general it's just to use a server that's not the production one. We will like to run tests on staging and on other kinds of tests servers, like a fake that has just hardcoded replies.
<zyga> balloons: I agree, I'm really willing to do as much as I can to help everyone get on the same boat with the format and UI
<dobey> elopio: apparmor/iptables :)
<zyga> balloons: including supporting things that we traditionally didn't need in certification
<balloons> zyga, I can help with opening a conversation thread
<zyga> balloons: I would be grateful for that
<dobey> elopio: so you redirect the network requests in the system network layer, and not in the app
<elopio> dobey: oh, like redirecting a domain name to an ip we control?
<zyga> balloons: I'll be in VA (hopefully) so if all the involved parties are also expected to be there we could have a bigger conversation in real life
<elopio> I haven't thought of that before because that sounds way more complicated than using a variable. But I'll explore what would be needed for that.
<zyga> balloons: though I'd like to start talking sooner
<dobey> elopio: something like that, but a bit more complex, yes
<zyga> balloons: we have one more thing
<balloons> zyga, excellent, I'll be there as well, and yes we can ensure a session on this. Manual testing is already a hot topic
<zyga> balloons: remote testing (either a sever or a touch device) from some host running normal ubuntu
<zyga> balloons: so you can have partially assisted tests where you get something started and still mainly interact with your laptop while tests are rolling on the device
<zyga> balloons: plus, our goal is to build a solid cert programme
<zyga> balloons: so we need to work together not to duplicate the effort
<zyga> balloons: and that makes it even more natural to lend everyone a hand so that our job is easier later :)
<balloons> zyga, so have you seen this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestCase. Would it be possible to have expected results for each step in your testcases?
<zyga> nope
<zyga> looking
<dobey> elopio: it is more complicated, but it's the right way to do things. we're just used to hacking in command line args and tweaking env vars, because we're used to building unconfined apps in an insecure environment, and those things are really easy to do
<zyga> awesome
<balloons> zyga, right, I know you have a different endgoal in mind for this ofc
<zyga> balloons: yes
<zyga> balloons: I think this fits our format very well
<elopio> dobey: also we need to take into account that evernote needs to use the online accounts sandbox plugin in order to use the sandbox. It's not just changing the ip.
<elopio> but I think I'm starging to agree with tedg here. If it uses the sandbox plugin, it's a different app.
<dobey> elopio: problem is that we can't just change dns, because sometimes the url path needs to be changed as well, and other things
<zyga> balloons: we also have a notion of chaining tests, so you could have say, three tests where each encodes Nth action and expected result for that action
<balloons> zyga, so if you can support that format, I think that's the largest hurdle for using the current tests. I don't like the breakdown in the app
<zyga> balloons: depending on the intent
<zyga> balloons: it could be better (you can e.g. abort early if Ith step fails and not go to I+1)
<zyga> balloons: ok, I'd love to see some realistic tests so that I can conver them over manually, show you how that looks like and see what we need to improve to make you happy
<balloons> zyga, I'm also curious to see how much easier it's gotten to plug in arbitrary tests.. I've not tried for a long time. the plainbox changes look like this is sane now
<zyga> balloons: and let's do this every week so that we can iterate (meet/plan/talk)
<dobey> elopio: i think that's another problem with online-accounts and the way plug-ins work there. (separate issue, but makes things harder for testing)
<zyga> balloons: oh its super easy
<zyga> balloons: it's been designed from that from ground up
<zyga> balloons: it's nothing like the old checkbox
<balloons> zyga, right, I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/checkbox-manual-tests/+merge/234164
<zyga> balloons: looking
<dobey> elopio: the oauth based plug-ins are very static. the URLs can't be changed or anything like that
<elopio> dobey: also, an interesting point is that even while the app is confined, the test runner is not. So we are not constrained while preparing the test bed during set up, but once we launched the app we should respect the confinement constraints.
<dobey> elopio: exactly
<balloons> zyga, so the changes I would make to those tests would be in the _description field. I would have the steps have a verification step for each one. The final verification could still be 'special' if needed I guess
<dobey> elopio: confinement/isolation are very good things for testing, but we are way lacking in tooling to do things right
<dobey> (well, everyone is lacking in tooling to do things right, not just us)
<balloons> zyga, otherwise I'm familar with the format and understand it.. Did you know we used checkbox at one point for manual tests?
<zyga> balloons: nope, I didn't know that
<zyga> balloons: what kind of UI would you like for that kind of tests
<zyga> balloons: where each action / verification is separate?
<zyga> balloons: note that description is totally free form, you don't need the PURPOSE or STEPS or VERIFICATION
<zyga> balloons: it's totally devoid of meaning, we just display it
<balloons> zyga, oh really? free form now?
<balloons> wow
<balloons> wow owow
<zyga> balloons: yes
<zyga> balloons: :)
<zyga> balloons: plainbox is also very extensible
<elopio> dobey: I would like to present a list of testability things we are missing during the sprint. I'll send an email to the mailing list after RTM to collect more things we might have missed.
<zyga> balloons: so we can simply add new stuff you may need
<dobey> elopio: i'm sure we won't have that tooling before the sprint either, so maybe it would be a good thing to get some discussion on there with qa/security/etc
<zyga> balloons: and it won't be required
<zyga> balloons: or won't break anything
<zyga> balloons: it's very flexible
<dobey> heh :)
<elopio> what we would like is to stop doing workarounds for those missing features. And instead start investing on the right solution.
<zyga> balloons: so
<dobey> exactly
<zyga> balloons: let's start with one thing
<dobey> and tweaking .desktop files and env vars is workarounds
<balloons> zyga, sure. so for the manual tests now (non-phone stuff), here's an example of what it looks like: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds/78516/testcases/1301/results
<balloons> look inside the testcase grey box.
<balloons> you see bold text, italics text (verification step)
<balloons> aka, do something, expect something
<elopio> dobey: I still have the feeling that we will need arguments or vars for something. But so far from our discussion I can't think of anything, so I agree.
<zyga> balloons: "Proceed in your native language if you wish. Instructions will remain in English"
<zyga> balloons: you can translate our test providers and the whole app + tests will be 100% localized
<balloons> yes translations would be cool ofc
<zyga> balloons: oh, one quick idea, we could support simple formatting like that (bold, italics, etc)
<balloons> zyga, but you see the same basic elements are there. A summary / purpose description, then each step listed out
<zyga> balloons: so how can we submit results back to where they are useful for you?
<zyga> balloons: our summary is only used in listings where you don't want to show the long description
<balloons> zyga, the tracker itself has  a python api. you could easily do that
<zyga> balloons: do you have any links to documentation on that API?
<balloons> zyga, well I didn't mean to sidetrack us too much, as I'd rather focus on the phone stuff. I think that will be easier to nail and more imperative
<balloons> I was just pointing out that's the format ;-)
<zyga> balloons: ok
<zyga> balloons: so what would you like to see next week?
<zyga> balloons: 1) some real existing tests working, apart from those that nik90 is working on
<zyga> balloons: 2) support for a test result format you want
<zyga> balloons: 3) ???
<balloons> zyga, well it sounds like you are saying #2 is done. If so, I will push back on nik90 to do his MP in that format. That solves that riddle for me. The next step then would be to complete the experience. So get the tests and app all loaded, figure out the tech and have it working
<zyga> balloons: *result*, not test description format
<zyga> balloons: ok, so I'll focus on supporting nik90
<balloons> the final piece of the puzzle is pushing the results somewhere useful. So in tandem, I'll open a thread with CI about where to put the results
<balloons> zyga, ahh yes.. the result format is variable.. It depends on what we can get buy-in from everyone on.
<zyga> balloons: ok
<zyga> balloons: so we can support ... all the formats
<balloons> zyga, I don't forsee it as a real problem. The problem is having a system to display it and people use it.. making it fit within the workflow that is being built
<balloons> zyga, from your end, sounds like all the technical work is solved
<balloons> which is great to hear
<zyga> balloons: we're doing our best :)
<zyga> balloons: it took a while to dust the project and get something fresh out
<zyga> balloons: but I think we're ready to help others
<zyga> balloons: ok, let's start the CI thread and see what we can achieve
<balloons> elopio, dobey, et la, leave your comments / intentions in the bug, lest we all forget.. Don't make me paste the IRC log :-)
<balloons> zyga, right. I'll have a closer look at his mp and try it out. It might be next week before I can quick things off though
<dobey> balloons: i'd need more specific examples of what needs to be tweaked for testing, bot provide further useful commentary beyond what i alread posted there :)
<pindonga> jdstrand, the mp I mentioned earlier... what do you think? https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/manual-review-flag/+merge/234204
<dobey> anyone know how to have online-accounts working again under x11? seems the trusted prompt sessions stuff in it sort of made it impossible to add an account when running it under X :(
<jdstrand> pindonga: responded in the mp. thanks!
<pindonga> jdstrand, updated and pushed
<jdstrand> pindonga: thanks! merged
<pindonga> cool, thx
<pindonga> will update the server to look for this now
<mkottre> What is the current state of ubuntu touch on the 2012 Nexus 7. I'm aware that official support ended in January but was curious if their is a community supported version yet.
<dobey> mkottre: if there is, i wouldn't expect it to work any better than ubuntu did when we stopped supporting it directly
<mkottre> dobey: ok. Thank you.
<dobey> mkottre: it's a different set of hardware than what all the other nexus devices we support are
<mhall119> ^^ what dobey said, the hardware just wasn't up to the task
<mkottre> thanks
<mhall119> IIRC, we spent more time fighting to make drivers behave than getting things done
<dobey> it's a tegra iirc, and i don't think mir works very well on that
<mkottre> yes it is
<dobey> which reminds me
<dobey> i wish someone would buy my 2012 nexus 7 :(
<mhall119> it turns out it's not even a really great Android tablet
<Tassadar> well it was) just didn
<Tassadar> didn't age very well
<dobey> mhall119: well, imo, there is no such thing as a great android tablet
<popey> +1
<dobey> i tried to actually use android once, on my n5, and i couldn't even make it through a day with it
<mkottre> that's the same way I feel
<Tassadar> well it is obviously a very subjective matter)
<dobey> i'm sure it's great if you've sold your soul to google, but if you want to maintain personal control over the data on your phone, it's absolutely unusable
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: still around ? do you know if there's a way for apps to advertise if they can handle single or multiple selections as share target ?
<dobey> anyway
<mhall119> nerochiaro: I think the ContentTransfer.selectionType will tell your app which mode to use
<dobey> Tassadar: are you aware of any current build issues with hammerhead? latest image doesn't seem to be inline with what's available on mako
<Tassadar> Oo
<Tassadar> rtm or devel-proposed?
<dobey> devel-proposed
<nerochiaro> mhall119: yes, but if my app wants to share some content which consists of multiple items, I would like to have the picker only propose the apps that can handle multiple media. right now, both apps it propose me can't do that
<Tassadar> like, the image is bad or the versions numbers don't match?
<dobey> Tassadar: version numbers don't match. i've got 232 on my n5, and no updates available, and its 235 on mako
<mhall119> nerochiaro: ah, I understand now
<Tassadar> wtf, mako has 235 but flo only has 232
<mhall119> nerochiaro: I don't know of a way to do that, sorry
<nerochiaro> mhall119: ok, thanks anyway
<dobey> Tassadar: oh
<Tassadar> dobey: my server is tracking flo's versions, not sure why mako has more images Oo
<dobey> Tassadar: ah ok, i guess flo is behind for some reason
<Tassadar> maybe the build is failing on ubuntu servers?
<dobey> could be
<Tassadar> I can switch it to mako if you wanna
<dobey> i don't know where to look or who to ping about that
<Tassadar> I bet ogra_ knows)
<dobey> probably, but i also expect him to not be around at this hour
<Tassadar> oh, yeah, it is pretty late already
<dobey> yeah, wasn't expecting you to be around either :)
<Tassadar> I'm extremely bad with keeping my sleep schedule when I don't have to wake up early every morning :/
<Tassadar> dobey: do you want me to switch to mako so it builds new image or is it fine? I suppose flo builds will resume shortly and this is just some temporary problem though
<dobey> Tassadar: mako is probably the better thing to track in general
<Tassadar> okay
<Wellark> ok. something broke qtcreator
<Wellark> it can't find compiler anymore
<Wellark> Mirv: !!!
<balloons> zyga, one other thing.. can I see the current touch application now?
<Tassadar> dobey: there are some shenanigans happening, mako version 235 == flo version 232
<Tassadar> maybe mako needed some extra images to fix some device-specfic thing?
<Tassadar> anyway, I'll leave it to track mako, so next image will be 236
<Tassadar> (it won't generate 235 because the files are already there)
<dobey> huh
<dobey> ok
<dobey> evil shenanigans
<Tassadar> hopefuly skipping versions like that won't break anything
<Tassadar> rtm images on flo are 3 versions behind mako too
<Tassadar> weird
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-11
<Drew_Neilson> hi everyone
<Drew_Neilson> Ubuntu Touch is finished, right?  And now we're just waiting for OEMs to release phones?\
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: nope!  Lots of improvements are still being worked on.
<half_mast> does anyone know if the ubuntu store is down or something?
<Drew_Neilson> nhaines: I just got your response.  Does anyone have an ETA for when Ubuntu Touch will be finished?  If not, a ballpark guess or best guess?
<Drew_Neilson> afk
<Mirv> Wellark: !!!
<pitti> barry: I'm around now
<dholbach> good morning
<rigved> good morning
<zyga> balloons: our current touch app is in lp:checkbox in the checkbox-touch directory
<zyga> balloons: I'm off today but I can ask a friend to build it for you quickly
<seb128> tvoss, hey, do you have a workaround for the location service eating cpu issue? it keeps doing it and that impact and my phone gets flat overnight if not connected :/
<tvoss> seb128, not yet, haven't had time to look into it. later today
<tvoss> seb128, alternatively: just stop the service on the cmd line
<seb128> tvoss, ok, thanks anyway
<seb128> tvoss, that seems to work, thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Make Your Bed Day! :-D
<dholbach> on devel-proposed on mako, I get "Europe/Berlin UTC+0" as timezone in the settings
<dholbach> it should be UTC+2 though
<dholbach> is this a known bug?
<dholbach> ogra_, do you know maybe? ^
<seb128> dholbach, how did you change/Select it?
<dholbach> seb128, in the settings
<dholbach> shall I try anything else?
<seb128> dholbach, what is in /etc/timezone?
<seb128> dholbach, I've "Europe/Berlin UTC+2" here
<dholbach> seb128, Europe/Berlin
<seb128> when selecting Berlin
<seb128> dholbach, k, dunno, doesn't make sense to me
<seb128> dholbach, is the time correct?
<dholbach> yes, but in some places, the saved time is wrong
<dholbach> like for text messages
<seb128> "saved"?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> dunno then
<seb128> doesn't seem a settings bug though, if the clock is wrong in other places
<dholbach> or in the clock it says "Berlin 2h ahead"
<seb128> it's like your system config was not matching the timezone on disk
<seb128> dholbach, what's the output of "timedatectl"?
<dholbach> seb128,
<dholbach> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# date; date -u
<dholbach> Thu Sep 11 08:59:55 UTC 2014
<dholbach> Thu Sep 11 08:59:55 UTC 2014
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8317197/
<popey> Saviq: I wasn't sure where to put this bug 1368101  - so unity8 got it ☻
<ubot5`> bug 1368101 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Suspended apps don't restart when launched from another app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368101
<seb128> dholbach, hum, that thinks that berlin is utc+0 as well
<seb128> pitti, hey, did you see issues similars to ^ before?
<seb128> pitti, not sure if timedatectl is only relaying info there?
<seb128> it thinks that berlin is utc+0
<Saviq> popey, you did good, it will between unity8 and qtmir
<popey> \o/
<pitti> seb128, dholbach: could be that timedated's internal brain thinks it's Europe/Berlin, but it wasn't able to write that to the fs? what does /etc/timezone say?
<seb128> pitti, <dholbach> seb128, Europe/Berlin
<dholbach> yep
<seb128> (that was the reply to "<seb128> dholbach, what is in /etc/timezone?")
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8317197/ - if that helps
<nik90> ogra_: hey, do you know where the nexus 4 is mounted on the system? I am trying to symlink it to my lxc container.
<ogra_> nik90, mounted ?
<nik90> ogra_: I searched in /dev, /mnt, /media etc
<pitti> seb128, dholbach: hm, then perhaps /etc/localtime is wrong
<pitti> check with "strings /etc/localtime"
<dholbach> errr
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that's totally confused
<dholbach> it says "/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.corasaaa.webogram/0.5.1"
<dholbach> ???
<pitti> WTF
<ogra_> nik90, do you mean mtp ? nothing gets mounted for mtp, there ar a server and a client that communicate over the USB wire
<dholbach> pitti, how can I readjust its tiny brain?
<pitti> dholbach: /etc/localtime (and /etc/timezone) should be symlinks to /etc/writable/{localtime,timezone}; are they?
<pitti> dholbach: hm, change it to something else and change it back again?
<nik90> ogra_: I am not exactly sure, I am just trying to get my lxc container to recognise that the  n4 is connected to my system
<pitti> but not sure how the files became so corrupted
<nik90> ogra_: on talking to stgraber, he said I might need to map /dev/usb from the host to the lxc.
<dholbach> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8317232/
<pitti> strings /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin
<ogra_> nik90, right, something like that ... there is no mount at all
<nik90> ok
<pitti> dholbach: ^ does that look more sensible? (should be some gibberish with lots of CEST and CET in it)
<dholbach> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8317246/
<dholbach> yep, that looks good
<pitti> ok, so the file copy got corrupted somehow
<dholbach> pitti, shall I just copy it over? it looks a lot like what I have on my laptop
<dholbach> err, like what's in /etc/localtime there
<pitti> dholbach: changing the timezone back and forth ought to fix it
<pitti> if not, you have a reproducible (and utterly weird) bug
<pitti> unless /etc/writable/localtime can't actually be written to
<Tassadar> dobey: image 236 has the backlight fix \o/
<dholbach> pitti, ok, it's fixed now
<dholbach> seb128, ^
<pitti> so something messed up /etc/writable/
<seb128> :-/
<dholbach> bizarre - I changed it a couple of times, but it didn't work - now it's UTC+2
<dholbach> thanks a lot for the help
<afiskon> Hello everyone. I was using ubuntu touch (devel, 203r @ lg nexus 4) for a few days and noticed some problems with a clock. I.e. sometimes it shows 10:30 PM, but a real time is 10:45 PM. Is there any known workaround for this issue?
<jitendravyas> I installed Ubuntu Touch in my google nexus
<jitendravyas> Now I'm unable to installl
<sturmflut-work> Will anybody here go to LinuxCon Europe 2014 in Düsseldorf?
<pitti> sturmflut-work: I will
<sturmflut-work> pitti: We are currently deciding who will go to Düsseldorf. Do you know if Canonical has a booth or something?
<pitti> sturmflut-work: no, certainly not a booth; I wanted to give a talk, but missed the deadline
<pitti> sturmflut-work: most Canonical folks actually go to the kernel summit
<pitti> sturmflut-work: but there's also e. g. stgraber and hallyn with an LXC trck
<pitti> track
<sturmflut-work> pitti: Hm, the Linux Plumbers Conference is right after. But I don't think my employer lets me go to both conferences just for the fun. I am already going to SC14...
<pitti> yeah, I'm at both
<pitti> cjwatson: I'm setting up a cronjob for the ubuntu-rtm langpacks; so far I've copied them from utopic, but I suppose over time we might get a bigger delta
<pitti> cjwatson: how can I upload something to ubuntu-rtm?
<pitti> i. e. where to dput them?
<cjwatson> pitti: same as ubuntu but with incoming = ubuntu-rtm
<pitti> cjwatson: ah splendid, thanks
<pitti> cjwatson: will uploading to "14.09" automatically be mapped to -proposed, or should I do that explicitly in the .changes?
<cjwatson> pitti: should be mapped
<cjwatson> pitti: or you can use devel
<pitti> cjwatson: I'd rather not, as I get them from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+language-packs (i. e. release specific)
<cjwatson> pitti: well, devel is contextual by distribution
<pitti> and we might support multiple releases in parallel, like for ubuntu
<cjwatson> ah right
<pitti> yes, I meant relase, not distro
<cjwatson> pitti: sure.  14.09 will indeed be mapped
<pitti> yay, thanks
<pitti> so dput --config, there I go
<balloons> zyga, thanks. no worries on getting it built.. I'm out as well and can't look at it today anyway
<pitti> hm, developer mode in the emulator is still shaky; it only seems to work on first boot, then adb never comes up :(
<dobey> Tassadar: woot. just upgraded :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: did you review my default password thingy?
<ogra_> didnt i top approve that ?
 * ogra_ checks
<sergiusens> ogra_: I don't know, I'm in email hell for MPs
<ogra_> apparently i didnt yet ... approved all over the place
<sergiusens> ogra_: it wasn't ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<Tassadar> ogra_: hi, do you know why flo images are three versions behind mako's?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm going to be creating a new team perhaps to get our cor stuff together; having all the apps and everything under phablet-team makes it hard to notice things
<ogra_> ++
<sergiusens> if the information flow is too much, it just becomes noise
<ogra_> Tassadar, thats how it is now... there was never a guarantee they will stay in sync ...
<ogra_> we are at a point where devices will drift apart now
<sergiusens> Tassadar: what you probably care about is the ubuntu part actually being latest on all
<ogra_> (custom tarballs being added, device tarballs being changed etc ... the system-images do not only get triggered by rootfs builds anymore)
<Cimi> guys, I don't remember how to upgrade lxc-android-config via apt on a phone
<ogra_> Cimi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config
<ogra_> via recovery
<om26er> whats posclientd ? its taking like 100% cpu constant
<ogra_> it is the positioning service ...
<ogra_> tvoss, lool ^^
<lool> yes
<lool> om26er: what device is still on?
<om26er> lool, mako, image 235
<om26er> ...and slpgwd is also on 100%
<lool> om26er: are you connected to wifi and GSM? do you see anything under /var/log/upstart/?
<om26er> lool, ubuntu-espoo-service.log ?
<om26er> and yes, wifi is on and GSM as well
<lool> om26er: that, or ubuntu-location-provider-here-posclientd.log
<lool> tvoss: so I'm trying to find the dbus-cpp docs to check whether interface_name() is the thing that shouldbe used in espoo/include
<lool> tvoss: is there no doc? just the headers?
<om26er> lool, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8318912/
<lool> tvoss: ups echan
<lool> om26er: is that actually growing? tail -f it
<lool> om26er: could you file a bug about this, please note which daemons are running: ofono, posclientd, slpgwd, ubuntu-espoo-service and ubuntu-location-serviced; also check whetehr you have any crash file
<om26er> lool, the file is not growing..
<lool> om26er: could you try tracing the process?
<om26er> lool, also ubuntu-espoo-service.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8318938/
<om26er> lool, never done that, how do I do that ?
<lool> om26er: yeah, taht one we know of
<lool> om26er: apt-get install strace; strace -f -p $(pidof xyz)
<om26er> lool, for how long you need the trace ? here is one for a very small time http://paste.ubuntu.com/8318994/
<om26er> it keeps printing that line forever
<barry> pitti: hi.  i think i figured it out.  i was trying to trace how the apport sys.excepthook worked, and why when a dbus error occurred it wasn't dumping me out of the process.  but i *think* i figured it all out
<lool> om26er: so it's busy-looping on a lock
<lool> om26er: I guess we would want to gdb it and get a backtrace of where this lock is taken
<lool> om26er: problem is this is a proprietary piece
<lool> om26er: so try attaching gdb to it and getting a bt, otherwise just report it with above info
<om26er> lool, ok, trying and will attach that to the bug. Which package you want the bug reported against ?
<lool> om26er: could you file that against the espoo project?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1287249
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287249 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Auto-join previous networks" mysterious when Wi-Fi is off" [High,Won't fix]
<ogra_> cwayne, yo
<cwayne> ogra_: otp, whats up
<ogra_> cwayne, ah, ping back when you are off :)
<ogra_> (not urgent)
<kenvandine> jgdx, your 2 wifi related branches conflict with each other :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you fix your wifi-other-nets-button-fix-1362127 branch?
<kenvandine> jgdx, my branch is based on that...
<jgdx> oh
<jgdx> kenvandine, how? I'm not seeing it
<kenvandine> i tried merging them... got a conflict
<jgdx> right
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed r1007
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx!
<Chipaca> kenvandine: OHI
<Chipaca> kenvandine: could you take a peek at https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/push-helper-to-spec/+merge/234311 ?
<novato> Hola..alguno ha portado ubuntu-touch a otros cellsphones...?
<kenvandine> Chipaca, sure
<ahayzen> tedg, ping
<tedg> ahayzen, Howdy!
<ahayzen> tedg, Could you tell me who is best to talk to about bugs in the sound-indicator?
<tedg> ahayzen, Heh, probably me :-)
 * tedg looks for other people to blame
<ahayzen> tedg, hehe... i have bug 1368284 and bug 1368291 ... the second probably needing clarification from design
<ubot5> bug 1368284 in The Sound Menu "If no music is playing the indicator still shows the track" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368284
<ubot5> bug 1368291 in The Sound Menu "Selecting the metadata/album art in the indicator should raise the app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368291
<ahayzen> tedg, this is due to MPRIS now being exported from media-hub so the music-app now appears in the sound-indicator \o/
<tedg> Ah, cool. Yeah, I expect a few bugs there.
<tedg> Will put those on the TODO.
<ahayzen> tedg, thanks
<EiriksUbuntu> can someone tell me why I am having an issue getting to fastboot? It's only letting me into recovery
<EiriksUbuntu> I sudo adb fastboot oem unlock and it hangs because it's not in fastboot but recovery
<ogra_> EiriksUbuntu, drop the "adb" there ... your chain of commands should have been: "adb reboot bootloader" ... once the bootloader screen shows up: "fastboot oem unlock"
<EiriksUbuntu> ok, trying that
<EiriksUbuntu> adb reboot bootloader is rebooting the device all the way
<EiriksUbuntu> yeah, it won't reboot to bootloader it just reboots
<EiriksUbuntu> ogra_ I still can't get it to fastboot
<ogra_> what device is that ?
<EiriksUbuntu> TRIO 7C
<EiriksUbuntu> aka Trio Stealth Pro
<seb128> pmcgowan, the display/language bug, isn't the bug/component rather ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<seb128> pmcgowan, we don't use ubuntu-settings-components there, just standard uitk
<pmcgowan> seb128, thats not what I am seeing
<seb128> where?
<pmcgowan> language PageCompomponent imports Menus from settings components
<pmcgowan> anud uses Menus.StandardMenu
<pmcgowan> am I misreading?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1318008/+merge/234336
<seb128> pmcgowan, oh, it is, sorry (I wonder why)
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ can you review that?
<seb128> pmcgowan, but ListItem.SingleValue has the same issue
<pmcgowan> seb128, ah, I do see some fixed 3 gu type things in the icon
<pmcgowan> so maybe tweakble
<seb128> pmcgowan, 3. is a toolkit issue though, we have that in any ui, if the title/value don't fit on screen they are elided
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> was thinking they might fit better with a different compoennt, just revewing all bugs when I have time, not critical
<seb128> k
<seb128> pmcgowan, well, it's an annoying issue for sure
<seb128> pmcgowan, jgdx did https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1363927-long-line-rendering-issue/+merge/233519 recently to workaround that
<seb128> but it's hackish and inconsistent
<seb128> basically he did a SingleValueStacked component
<pmcgowan> hmm ya
<seb128> which is similar to SingleValue but stack vertically the value
<seb128> but we use that only for some entries
<EiriksUbuntu> goodin@linux-power-hdd:~$ ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<EiriksUbuntu> 2014/09/11 12:18:37 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<seb128> which means different lines are different behaviours
<kenvandine> i think that should be in the toolkit
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<EiriksUbuntu> grr
<seb128> kenvandine, (for the review)
<seb128> kenvandine, indeed, it should
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm sure you're the best one to look at the translation of the desktop file changes :)
<kenvandine> i basically did exactly the same thing the webbrowser-app did :)
<seb128> kenvandine, k, that looks mostly fine on principle (those things are easier using autotools!)
<kenvandine> i know!
<kenvandine> sometimes i miss autotools :)
<kenvandine> but only when using cmake :)
<seb128> hehe
<EiriksUbuntu> i have tried it manually and terminal... I can't get into bootloader or fastboot
<dobey> kenvandine: i only miss it when not using autotools :P
<EiriksUbuntu> I found it! But lost as to how to fix it:  the kernel does not write to misc.img so it reboots all the way
<EiriksUbuntu> it reboots into recovery only
<EiriksUbuntu> is there a way I could adb push a bootloader to my device (misc.img is missing, and the kernel don't make one)
<arun_>  hi guys, I have a Samsung S II and its stuck at the bootloader I only have the CWM Recover Mode, There is an error after I install Ubuntu Touch on it, there is black screen, looks like the phone gets shutdown while booting to ubuntu and I get an error in the recovery mode, Can't Open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command checking for autodeploy.zip autodeploy.zip not found
<guest868> i use my mako device with dualbooting...android works perfectly but the ubuntu dualboot app in ubuntu touch isnt able to reboot...it just freezes and im not able to open it again..
<guest868> can somebody help me?
<arun_>  hi guys, I have a Samsung S II and its stuck at the bootloader I only have the CWM Recover Mode, There is an error after I install Ubuntu Touch on it, there is black screen, looks like the phone gets shutdown while booting to ubuntu and I get an error in the recovery mode, Can't Open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command checking for autodeploy.zip autodeploy.zip not found
<arun_> hello guys, why doesn't my phone show in lsusb ?
<arun_> hi guys, I have a Samsung S II and its stuck at the bootloader I only have the CWM Recover Mode, There is an error after I install Ubuntu Touch on it, there is black screen, looks like the phone gets shutdown while booting to ubuntu and I get an error in the recovery mode, Can't Open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command checking for autodeploy.zip autodeploy.zip not found
<ogra_> arun_, did anyone gererate a recent image for the S2 ?
<arun_> and why does my phone not shown in lsusb ?
<ogra_> the last one i saw was about a year old and will surely not work at all
<arun_> ogra_: ^^^
<ogra_> i have no idea, probably because the usb device on the phone side isnt up
<arun_> ogra_: ok !!
<ogra_> do you see it in dmesg right after you plug it in ?
<ogra_> or in /var/log/kern.log
<arun_> ogra_: so,  won't those images build work fine for s2 ? I got a lot success seen in google
<ogra_> the are built against a very ancient ubuntu version ... at least the ones i know ... but i must admit i didnt have time to even look for S2 stuff for more than 6months
<ogra_> so probably there is newer stuff now
<arun_> ogra_: ok , cat /var/log/kern.log | grep -i Samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 00:13:09 tech kernel: [ 6165.109818] usb 1-4: Product: SAMSUNG_Android
<arun_> Sep 11 00:13:09 tech kernel: [ 6165.109826] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG
<arun_> Sep 11 00:41:13 tech kernel: [ 7849.010265] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG
<arun_> Sep 11 17:08:45 tech kernel: [  290.175101] usb 2-1: Product: SAMSUNG_Android
<arun_> Sep 11 17:08:45 tech kernel: [  290.175110] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG
<arun_> Sep 11 20:43:11 tech kernel: [ 3713.234252] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG
<arun_> Sep 11 20:48:22 tech kernel: [ 4023.399101] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 20:48:51 tech kernel: [ 4053.080901] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 20:48:52 tech kernel: [ 4053.489014] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: samsung
<ogra_> ugh
<arun_> Sep 11 23:03:57 tech kernel: [12159.176896] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:03:59 tech kernel: [12160.248970] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:04:06 tech kernel: [12167.347076] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: samsung
<ogra_> please use a pastebin for such stuff
<arun_> Sep 11 23:04:09 tech kernel: [12170.628088] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:04:10 tech kernel: [12171.784076] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:04:58 tech kernel: [12219.656094] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:05:09 tech kernel: [12230.784843] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: samsung
<ogra_> i.e paste.ubuntu.com
<arun_> Sep 11 23:05:22 tech kernel: [12243.331116] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:05:22 tech kernel: [12243.845132] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:05:38 tech kernel: [12259.728095] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:05:38 tech kernel: [12260.105632] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:05:42 tech kernel: [12264.189081] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> Sep 11 23:05:43 tech kernel: [12264.565211] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: samsung
<arun_> ohh man , sorry for the flood
<ogra_> right, so obviously your kernel can see the cable and the device, but if the device doesnt offer anything else the kernel or udev  knows you wont be able to do much with it
<ogra_> i.e if there is no adb or similar it is just a raw USB device
<arun_> ogra_: But, I assume that if must show its info in lsusb
<cwayne> ogra_: where are we supposed to put dot-files to check if stuff's run from an upstart job?  i seem to remember it's not in $HOME anywhere anymore
<ogra_> cwayne, well, the wizard puts it into home
<ogra_> but i assume you want a system thing ?
<cwayne> ogra_: yea
<cwayne> plus i thought we werent supposed to do it in home anymore in case it runs out of space
<ogra_> well, yoou shouldnt do system stuff in home at all
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne> true :)
<ogra_> cwayne, what exactly do you want to do ? we have the boot-hooks that can run on updates etc
<ogra_> beyond that i would pick some writable dir in /var
<cwayne> ogra_: basically was gonna write a .file to say that this upstart job has been run to ensure its only run once
<cyphermox_> mzanetti: ricmm: are you guys aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1357321 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357321 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "scope images do not load in HSDPA or 3G" [Critical,New]
<cyphermox_> ^ and is there anything I can do to help?
<ogra_> cwayne, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/fhs-5.8.html ... scroll down ... /var/lib/misc is writable by default
<ogra_> drop it there
<cwayne> ogra_: cool, thanks
<mzanetti> cyphermox_: hmm.. yeah, I guess you could help with this indeed.
<cyphermox_> I'm thinking of starting by writing a tiny reproducer, so that at least I understand what's happening
<mzanetti> cyphermox_: so far I only know what I posted in there though. QNetworkAccessManager doesn't realize when a connection comes up
<cyphermox_> then I'll compare the code I come up with with that's in unity
<cyphermox_> see if there's any difference in how things are done if one works and one doesn't
<cyphermox_> or at least have a tiny bit of code to test with to come up with a solution
<cyphermox_> I should be able to reproduce this failure case simply on my desktop if it's a problem in QNetworkAccessManager
<mzanetti> yes, I can reproduce it on the desktop
<mzanetti> with an app I wrote
<cyphermox_> oh awesome
<cyphermox_> something simple? :)
<mzanetti> not really, and requires you to have an AR.Drone to be able to notice when it comes up, but let me point you to the code file nevertheless
<cyphermox_> ack
<cyphermox_> ah, the ar drone ap?
<mzanetti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/dronefly/trunk/view/head:/backend/modules/Dronefly/core.cpp#L76
<mzanetti> cyphermox_: that's the place where I delete and recreate the NAM as a workaround
<mzanetti> without those 2 lines it'll not work without restarting the app
<mzanetti> cyphermox_: this basically just gets called with a timer every 5 secs
<cyphermox_> hmm, I see
<mzanetti> until the connection to the drone works
<cyphermox_> I can reduce this further then
<mzanetti> yeah... basically just have a timer, in its slot do some random working network request
<cyphermox_> it surprises me though that a network access manager isn't able to figure there's been a change in connection states :/
<cyphermox_> yes
<mzanetti> well, this does work on other platforms
<mzanetti> at least it did on meego
<mzanetti> could be a bug from Qt4 -> Qt5 though
<cyphermox_> yeah
<cyphermox_> either that or an issue in how we build qt
<cyphermox_> Note: The network and roaming support in QNetworkAccessManager is conditional upon the platform supporting connection management. The QNetworkConfigurationManager::NetworkSessionRequired can be used to detect whether QNetworkAccessManager utilizes this feature.
<mzanetti> hmm... I guess we don't have that in place then
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm still puzzled as to why that test started failing on mako, and only mako
<kenvandine> but... this does fix it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, I don't know, is there always updates available on mako that makes the view shift or something?
<kenvandine> well, probably other devices too
<kenvandine> that isn't it
<seb128> hum
<seb128> weird indeed then
<kenvandine> i had no updates on mine and i reproduced it
<seb128> did you figure out what was the issue?
<kenvandine> they started failing on the 4th or 5th
<kenvandine> it wasn't getting an item for phonePage
<kenvandine> using the logic i had in there before
<seb128> did we have many updates on those day?
<kenvandine> which used a function that ended up calling some stuff to swipe it into view, etc
<kenvandine> if needed
<seb128> would be interesting to figure out what change triggered it
<kenvandine> there were 2
<davmor2> cyphermox_, mzanetti: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1762962374/lego-drone
<kenvandine> uitk landings that is
<kenvandine> seb128, it was blowing up because when it did a swipe, the y coordinate wasn't changing or somethign
<seb128> I hope it's not a toolkit bug
<kenvandine> oh... did we land some changes that messed with the contentHeight?
<mzanetti> davmor2: heh, I have been in a hacker space last month where they started building this one
<kenvandine> or a flickable?
<seb128> not on the grid
<seb128> nor on the phone page
<mzanetti> davmor2: they had already some wooden self made ones (made with their wood laser printer thingie)
<davmor2> mzanetti: hahaha
<mzanetti> davmor2: I personally fell in love with the Hubsan X4. That thing is real fun :D My cat starts getting comfy with it and tries to catch it now
<davmor2> mzanetti: one dead hubsan
<mzanetti> no. it's indestructable
<davmor2> mzanetti: it's a cat there is no such thing :P
<mzanetti> fair point
<mzanetti> well, as long as there isn't anything to eat inside I guess its ok
<davmor2> mzanetti: https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos?pid=5479977697253446162&oid=104244164525559506101 this is the kinda damage cats do :D
<mzanetti> hah. yeah... don't give them rubber
<davmor2> mzanetti: and this https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/104244164525559506101/albums/5479977470518534417/5479977776047879522?pid=5479977776047879522&oid=104244164525559506101
<davmor2> admittedly these are cats that are a little larger than a domestic moggy but it's the same instinct damn it :)
<mzanetti> uh... I can see how they do the first one... but the second one doesn't seem like a cat any more :D
<davmor2> mzanetti: the first was a big water barrel that the lions played with, the second was the stainless steel door for the enclosure shed that used the rattle in the wind and it annoyed the tiger in the enclosure so he did some rearranging
<cyphermox_> davmor2, you mean a kitty cat like this? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0a/Canadian_lynx_by_Keith_Williams.jpg
<davmor2> cyphermox_: https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/104244164525559506101/albums/5479977470518534417/5479979852360756706?pid=5479979852360756706&oid=104244164525559506101 this one
<cyphermox_> So cute and cuddly
<davmor2> https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/104244164525559506101/albums/5479977470518534417/5479982494408818594?pid=5479982494408818594&oid=104244164525559506101
<mzanetti> I can see why you wouldn't give a drone to that one, yes
<cyphermox_> That one looks a tiny bit less cuddly
<davmor2> cyphermox_: the first one was the one that ripped the steel to shreds
<davmor2> cyphermox_: you don't really get an idea of how big he is either,  his paw is the size of a large dinner plate if that helps
<kenvandine> Chipaca, i haven't forgotten your branch :)
<kenvandine> Chipaca, i'm trying to land some simple bug fixes then i'll get your's lined up
<matv1> whats krillin
<dobey> dragonball character
<matv1> dobey yes thanks very helpfull :)
<matv1> a DBZ character who marries android#18 right
<dobey> i don't know that much about dbz
<matv1> dobey well its seems that it is being tested on now
<dobey> testing is important, yeah
<matv1> oh well probably just a typo by lukasz :)
<Chipaca> matv1: we could tell you what krillin is, but then you'd have to work for us
<matv1> i allready do :)
<Chipaca> darn
<matv1> Chipaca well i dont work very hard but then you ppl dont pay me anything
<matv1> where did i go wrong in my life
<Chipaca> matv1: what do you do?
<matv1> Chipaca: wondering what krillin is
<Chipaca> matv1: i mean what do you do in ubuntu
<Chipaca> matv1: krillin is like mako
<matv1> Chipaca: I basicaly use it and help some other ppl use it as well. I tinker on it untill it brakes also. lately i use your sdk for that so i can break my ubuntu phone with my very own app :) all very rewarding
<Chipaca> matv1: neat :)
<matv1> Chipaca I know ;)
<matv1> Chipaca so krillin is like mako. in what way is it not like mako?
<Chipaca> matv1: in the ones in which it differs
<Chipaca> it has more letters, for one
<Chipaca> and the >kr< sound which some find hard
<matv1> Chipaca: yes i wondered why anyone would call their baby that
<matv1> Chipaca: can you tell me when its due?
<Chipaca> matv1: https://flic.kr/p/dk33i
<matv1> Chipaca OMG. I have one thats similar. Buts it doenst look that bad
<Chipaca> oddly, that's not the strangest one you can find on flickr :)
<Chipaca> anyway, i'm wasting your time :)
<matv1> Chipaca yesyes but so am I. I will be looking out for the baby shower though! thnks for the info :)
<Tail870> Hello.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tbr, hello
<Akiva-Thinkpad> errm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ignore that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> misfire
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-12
<Nothing_Much> Quick question, does Ubuntu Touch have a feature where you choose when to update through your Wifi instead of your 3G network to save money and data?
<nhaines> Nothing_Much: updates are monthly, so you can always turn off automatic updates.
<Chuk> hello?
<dobey> Nothing_Much: updates are only automatically downloaded on wifi by default, but you can set it to never, or always, as well. and the update won't be installed until you go into the updates settings pane, and tap on the install button
<aADI> HI
<aADI> HOW CAN I INSTALL UBUNTU TOUCH ON MY SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 3 SM-T211
<nhaines> aADI: nobody here knows.  You need to find the group of people responsible for porting Ubuntu to that device and ask them.
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<aADI>  i did search there, unfortunately its not yet ported
<aADI> WIP i hope
<aADI> If any developer is seeing this, please please please get us ubuntu touch for galaxy tab 3 sm-t211 at the earliest
<aADI> we all are eagerly waiting
<RAOF> Well, the nice¹ thing about Ubuntu Touch is that you _don't_ have to wait, eagerly or otherwise...
<RAOF> Instead, you can quit :)
<udaykanthr> Hi, im trying to port i9300 device can anyone please help me, im a newbie
<udaykanthr> i sucessfully compiled ubuntu touch for the target device i9300 and and got required img files as output(system.img, boot.img, recovery.img)
<udaykanthr> i need info to flash these img files using odin3 as this device dont support fastboot
<udaykanthr> is anyone getting my messages?
<diwic> udaykanthr, it's early in the morning in Europe, most people are not up yet
<tvoss> pitti, ping
<pitti> hey tvoss
<tvoss> pitti, guten Morgen :)
<tvoss> pitti, a network manager version is stuck in proposed
<tvoss> pitti, ~24, with the i386 autopackage tests failing, passing on amd64, though
<tvoss> pitti, perhaps a retry of the i386 build could help
<pitti> tvoss: yes, it regresses the killswitch test on i386
<pitti> no, I already did several times
<pitti> I also ran it manually
<tvoss> pitti, ah, interesting
<pitti> it reliably succeeds on i386 in utopic and reliably fails in utopic-proposed
<pitti> so this needs an acutal fix
<pitti> cyphermox_ already pinged me about it yesterday
<tvoss> pitti, ack and thx
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Happy birthday JamesTait
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Stand Up To Cancer Day! :-D
<dob__> Did somebody try to install ubuntu phone on a asus zenfone?
<dob__> Isn't there any intel device running ubuntu phone yet?
<popey> !devices | dob__
<ubot5> dob__: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<JamesTait> Do we have a feel for how close we are to closing the last promotion blocker issues?  I'm itching to switch my mako to ubuntu-rtm. :)
<dob__> popey: I already looked there and was more thinking about creating my own custom version...
<JamesTait> Or alternatively, if I switch to ubuntu-rtm-proposed, are the outstanding blockers likely to cause me major grief?
<dob__> popey: Even everybody says ubuntu phone will run on intel devices. I think there is no intel device running ubuntu phone yet. Did not find any device in the list....
<dholbach> ogra_, I'm stuck in a install-new-image loop - what can I do? the device thinks it's on 236, and 239 gets installed repeatedly
<dholbach> (mako)
<dholbach> or anyone else? ^
<popey> dholbach: victor mentioned this on the list
<popey> i have updated my mako OTA to 239
<dholbach> ah ok, let me take another look
<janimo`> is running simple qml apps from the command line using qmlscene still supported for development?
<janimo`> I get this in a default install: qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<ogra_> dholbach, fresh flash or OTA ?
<dholbach> ogra_, OTA
<ogra_> OTA definitely worked fine here ... for a fresh flash when 236 is installed you might need recovery mode
<dholbach> anything I could try out?
<ogra_> you could try to wipe /cache/recovery, it should re-download
<dholbach> hum - how do I do that?
<dholbach> mh, so version-239.tar.xz is in /cache/recovery already
<dholbach> so you'd say, if I remove all files in the directory and try again, I should be fine?
<ogra_> sudo rm -rf /cache/recovery/*
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> ogra_, does http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325788/ look bizarre to you too?
<ogra_> dholbach, not at all, thats the actual breakage in 236 ... and why i said you should flash in recovery when flashing and not OTAing
<ogra_> adb reboot recovery
<dholbach> gotcha
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed --device=mako
<dholbach> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> (in recovery you need to hand over the --device switch too)
<dholbach> ogra_, yep, looks like it's happy now
<ogra_> awesome
<dholbach> brb
<dbarth> pitti: ping? can i bother you about a langpack question?
<pitti> dbarth: ça va ? what's up?
<dbarth> pitti: hi
<dbarth> i'm wondering if that branch is right: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.2/revision/689
<dbarth> it doesn't seem to work but maybe we're not putting the files where we should anymore
<dbarth> ie, the .mo containing the accept-language string are part of the oxide package
<mardy> ogra_: on #236, it looks like that whenever I go from passphrase to PIN code, I lose the developer mode; is this expected?
<dbarth> and i worry they may not be at the place the system expects them to be at
<dbarth> pitti: on the phone they end up for example in: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/oxide-qt/locales/de.pak
<pitti> dbarth: well, first of all, using gettext for language codes seems a bit strange
<pitti> dbarth: it's horribly error prone and very easy to get wrong by translators
<dbarth> ah
<ogra_> mardy, does it work fine if you re-enable it ? the dev mode checks for an empty pw, not sure if the password handling zeros it before setting the new one
<Elleo> 22
<Elleo> oops
<pitti> dbarth: but aside from that, it seems that it's not using the right cmake magic to put mo files where they belong to, in /usr/share/locale/<locale>/LC_MESSAGES/<domain>.mo ?
<dbarth> pitti: i guess the idea was to able to tweaks the accept-language line
<dbarth> pitti: ok
<dbarth> and that may explain why we don't get the right string in the end
<pitti> dbarth: no idea what that .pak file is, maybe qt (or something else) has its own translation format
<pitti> but it's certainly not gettext()
<dbarth> oh
<pitti> that wants .mo files
<dbarth> hmm ok
<pitti> dbarth: back to AcceptLanguage in particular, that looks pretty much like what $LANGUAGE is for
<dbarth> pitti: and what would you suggest to use instead of gettext in that case?
<dbarth> ok
<pitti> dbarth: I don't know -- as I said, I don't know what .pak files are
<dbarth> chrome format i think
<dbarth> ok, i'll catch up with alex-abreu and let you know
<pitti> I suposed there's a corresponding "translate this string" function for that chrome API
<dbarth> right
<pitti> or, if you use gettext, it needs a different cmake invocation for generating and installing the .mo
<pitti> as pretty much every other package uses that, it's hopefully easy to do that
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> pitti: well, thanks, that gives me some options to look at
<mardy> dbarth: I cannot reproduce bug 1236986 anymore; should I mark it as need-info, or just set it to fix released?
<ubot5> bug 1236986 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "UI frozen in no-account list after deleting two accounts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236986
<mardy> ogra_: actually, yes, now I could set a PIN and still keep the developer mode. But I swear that before it was not working :-)
<ogra_> well, i assume the account service had zeroed it for a second or so
<ogra_> developer mode only pulls the info from PW handling, but has nothing to do with it beyond that
<lool> ogra_: heya, do you know if the flashing tools were fixed since yesterday?
<lool> I heard there were some issues yesterday
<ogra_> lool, adb was broken on 236
<lool> ogra_: are we good with today's?
<ogra_> sure
<lool> cool
 * lool flashes
<ogra_> 237+ are all good
<ogra_> it is only an issue if you had 236 installed
<lool> tvoss: hmm I see a couple of NM landings, but not one with 24 / 25 a silo number
<lool> tvoss: there's the utopic end of scans one which seems to be in progress, then there's an rtm one without a silo
<tvoss> lool, silo 4
<tvoss> lool, Saija Saarenpää
<lool> line 61, ok
<tvoss> lool, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-004/+packages
<lool> tvoss: what's with saija? is he the one testing it?
<Elleo> how do we take screenshots on the latest images? phablet-screenshot doesn't seem to work anymore?
<popey> wfm
<popey> in what way does it not work?
<Elleo> it thinks its using surfaceflinger
<Elleo> and so does everything wrong
<popey> waaaat
<dbarth> mardy: can you clarifiy the steps to reproduce; the original description seems outdated
<mardy> dbarth: I remember that I could reproduce it by just deleting two accounts, but now I couldn't
<mardy> dbarth: I removed three accounts (including an U1), but it didn't crash
<mardy> dbarth: your refactoring has probably fixed it :-)
<Elleo> 24
<Elleo> oops
<Elleo> popey: ah, interestingly it works on my rtm device, just not on my utopic-proposed one :/
<dbarth> mardy: i would be glad ;)
<dbarth> mardy: i tried removing all accounts and recreating and that works fine so far
<mpt> In multiple images now I have had no Wi-Fi on Mako. Where should I report that bug? networkmanager?
<mpt> (^ cyphermox_ Wellark)
<popey> Elleo: wfm on utopic-proposed flo
<mpt> The Network indicator menu contains nothing but the word “Empty!”, and the Network settings contain nothing either
<Elleo> popey: odd :/
<mardy> dbarth: so, can I set it to "fix released"?
<dbarth> mardy: i will comment
<uday> Hi
<popey> hello
<uday> I build ubuntu-toch source for target device i9300
<mpt> (Followup to the above: reported bug 1368675)
<ubot5> bug 1368675 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "No Wi-Fi on Nexus 4 (Mako)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368675
<uday> And got generated .img files but not sure how to flash to the device without using fastboot
<Chipaca> anybody know when seb's back? got a mp in "needs information" from him :-(
<uday> Hey popey, please guide me to the right direction
<willcooke> Chipaca, Seb's back on Monday
<Chipaca> willcooke: thanks
<popey> uday: sorry, I have no idea. never seen a i9300 ⍨
<uday> Thanks for the response popey.
<uday> Is it possible to flash to devices without fastboot?  Like using odin3
 * tbr idly ponders if he'll hear back from tvoss at some point
<Wellark> mpt: uh, oh..
<Wellark> that's indicator-network not running
<Wellark> meaning it's probably crashing straight away when upstart keeps respawning it and finally upstart has given up on it
<Wellark> mpt: you have this happening now?
<Wellark> mpt: I would sure love to have a live debugging session with you
<Wellark> to quickly get to the bottom of this
<cjwatson> bzoltan: does my suggestion in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1364327 work for you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1364327 in click (Ubuntu) "Title: Custom prefix/postfix to the generated click chroots" [High,Incomplete]
<mpt> Wellark, sure, go ahead
<mpt> Wellark, indicator-network *looks* like it’s running … I still have the title, and the menu containing “Empty!”
<ogra_> the service is most likely not running then
<Wellark> mpt: that means it's not running :)
<Wellark> if you see the "Empty!" then it's down
<mpt> So the title is provided by different code? Interesting
<Wellark> the empty comes from unity8 when there is no data to show from the indicator
<Wellark> mpt: actually not
<Wellark> the title and the panel icons come initially from indicator-network
<Wellark> but if it dies for whatever reason
<Wellark> the menu is cleared
<Wellark> but the title or panel icons are not
<Wellark> so you see a ghost of past in there :)
<ogra_> Setting up...
<ogra_> Setting up a default password for phablet to: '0000'
 * ogra_ hugs sergiusens 
<mpt> The Ghost of Indicators Past, now available from terrible bookstores everywhere
<Wellark> mpt: let's see about that on the client sprint ;)
<Wellark> I'm not ready to let go of the indicators just yet
<mpt> “It was a dark and stormy Suru theme…”
<jgdx> mpt, do system settings!
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Yes, it does. We need to fix our code in few places. But still your suggestion sounds the most simple and straightforward.
<cjwatson> Great, will get on that
<cjwatson> Thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: np
<ogra_> sadly it still misbehaves after a few reboots
<ogra_> i dont get why
<ogra_> sergiusens, we should also omit the wizard by default i think
<ogra_> it wants you to set a new PW
<sergiusens> ogra_: the full wizard?
<sergiusens> should we skip the password prompt only?
<ogra_> dunno, can you just make it skip the PW stuff ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: not directly; so user mode would like a wizard, automation mode would use phablet-config and disable it completely
<sergiusens> that's my thought at least
<ogra_> yeah, something like that
<ogra_> i'd really like to know why it still fails here ... damned
<sergiusens> pitti: do you know if this is known? http://i.imgur.com/8YK4bbz.png
<sergiusens> or dpm ^
<sergiusens> I'm on es_AR
<dpm> sergiusens, weird, it seems like content hub doesn't like á
<sergiusens> dpm: I thought that was a thing of the past :-P
<dpm> indeed :)
<dpm> sergiusens, does Cámara display well in the click scope? I mean as one of the top 6 apps in the scope
<sergiusens> dpm: yes :)
<sergiusens> dpm: I'll log a bug against content hub
<dpm> ok, thanks
<dednick> charles: hey. so it looks like something that changed lately caused this problem with indicator-datetime. I was doing some testing and accidentily built an older version of the indicator on the phone and it was working ok
<dednick> charles: until i realised my error and updated to new code.
<dednick> charles: my guess would be r366 (powerd wakeup)
<sergiusens> dpm: feel free to tag accordingly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1368770
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368770 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "International characters are rendered like the days of old" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, could it be that we only unpack the android initrd once in the emulator and not during boot ?
<dpm> nice bug title sergiusens :)
<ogra_> i mean not during subsequent boots
<sergiusens> ogra_: you want upgrades to work?
<sergiusens> ogra_: only during creation
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, i want adb to work :P
<ogra_> aha !
<ogra_> seems the emulator doesnt get along with removing the forced persistent bit for adb from init.rc
<ogra_> but when i remove that code from the pre-start.d file it still doesnt bring up adb on second boot ... the above explains that then
<tedg> mardy, It seems like UOA is trying to open "unconfined" in some cases: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/5fcbd2bc-395d-11e4-a3d7-fa163e4ccdf2
<matv1> popey might i trouble you for a minute?
<popey> matv1: wassup?
<matv1> You remember we said we would try to trouleshoot peap/mschapv2 authentication
<matv1> popey and did ahayzen already get back to you with some probing from his side? I remember he also had access to peap auth network.
<popey> no, not yet
<matv1> popey I said i would do some troubleshooting in my schools eduroam network. Didnt have a chance for this sooner as they made me do actual work all week. Sorry bout that. but i have some time now
<popey> no problem.
<matv1> popey If you want I have some time now to generate some logs. But I am going to need some guidence on what to extract.
<ogra_> rsalveti, where do i find the emulator init.usb.rc ? https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/device/generic/goldfish.git;a=tree;h=refs/heads/phablet-4.4.2_r1;hb=refs/heads/phablet-4.4.2_r1 seems to only have the init.goldfish.rc
<rsalveti> ogra_: init.rc is generic, for every device
<rsalveti> let me check the path
<rsalveti> ./system/core/rootdir/init.rc
<ogra_> well, i'm specifically looking for the force adb on lines
<matv1> popey or else we would have to try next week. if this is not a good time fr you
<ogra_> rsalveti, are they the same on all devices ?
<ogra_> (including emulator)
<rsalveti> ogra_: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/326/
<rsalveti> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, did that land already ?
<ogra_> doesnt look like ... and i'm not sure the emulator likes it removed
<ogra_> (even dropping all my upstart changes and moving back to how it was before adbd only starts on first boot
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> thats why i assume the removal there actually causes the issue
<rsalveti> ogra_: not even approved yet
<popey> matv1: I'm actually not entirely sure what logs would be of use.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> why is the emulator so weird :/
<matv1> popey ah that makes two of us. Who would be the person to ask?
<popey> cyphermox_: is there any useful / valuable logging to be gained from network manager connecting to peap/mschapv2 authenticated networks?
<popey> ^ him
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, looking at that patch it cant be the right file
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# grep nonencrypted /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/init.rc
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~#
<ogra_> weird
<pitti> sergiusens: you mean the untranslated app names?
<sergiusens> pitti: nope, the translated one :-)
<pitti> sergiusens: there's a big bug for it
<rsalveti> ogra_: it should be
 * ogra_ rebuilds for the 100s time
<pitti> sergiusens: ah, the ca!mera?
<pitti> sergiusens: no, rvr might know about that one
<sergiusens> pitti: I created a bug for it, bug 1368770
<ubot5> bug 1368770 in Ubuntu Translations "International characters are rendered like the days of old" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368770
 * rvr reading the log
<matv1> popey cyphermox I already tried rewriting that connection file in several ways but to no avail
<sergiusens> pitti: thanks
<popey> matv1: he's the expert ☻
<pitti> sergiusens: certainly worth checking the .po if maybe the actual translation is just broken?
<sergiusens> pitti: but it's fine on the scope
<rvr> sergiusens: I saw that yesterday night, but didn't create the bug. Thanks.
<rvr> AFAIK, only happens in the content-hub
<pitti> sergiusens: ah, so rendering issue then
<matv1> popey okay I will maybe try to ping him on the issue a little later on. Thanks
<popey> np
<satoris> I flashed my Mako with --bootstrap --developer-mode but adb seems to be completely disabled. How do I get it on again?
<rvr> pindonga: And the content-hub is still untranslated in Launchpad :(
<rvr> Oops
<rvr> pitti: And the content-hub is still untranslated in Launchpad :(
<alecu> bzoltan1: dednick: Saviq: there's some very weird behaviour for OptionSelector items in apps running inside a Trusted Prompt Session. Here are some videos that try show that: https://plus.google.com/115195519184160675378/posts/SdUK6BdZtJV
<ogra_> sergiusens, so if i created an emulator instalce with --use-raw-disk adn mount and change the image contents, it should pick these changes up on first boot, no ?
<ogra_> *instance
<ogra_> satoris, you need --password= as well
<ogra_> satoris, or set a PW from the UI and manually enable dev mode there
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes, but if you want to change init; you need to edit the boot.img, right
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, all i want to change are upstart jobs and the pre-start.d bits of the container
<sergiusens> ogra_: you can look at my "testing scenario" in the passwd MP ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: should work
<ogra_> but whatever i do i cant get adb to start at all
<ogra_> even when rolling back all my changes completely
 * ogra_ doesnt get it 
<sergiusens> ogra_: emulator debugging is easier reading the qemu repo I pointed you to
<sergiusens> same happened to me everytime I tried to add something
<ogra_> well, but if changing the image content actually chnages it it should just work
<ogra_> especially when i do it before first boot
<Saviq> alecu, can you take a screenshot please and see if the text becomes transparent as well, or is it only background? if only background, it'd be a UITK issue, if the text as well, that'd be unity8
<ogra_> oh man !
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, we never enabled mtp on the emulator before, did we ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I don't think cyphermox_ fixed mtp-server for it
<rsalveti> was crashing all the time
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, and I don't think we will
<ogra_> hahahahahahaha
<ogra_> ok, then i found my issue
<rsalveti> we might support it at some point, I think it'll be useful
<rsalveti> but yeah, currently broken
 * ogra_ builds a fresh emulator to verify
<alecu> Saviq: sure, I'll take a screenshot
<cyphermox_> popey: why?
<popey> cyphermox_: matv1 is on a network that uses those auth methods and can't get online.
<cyphermox_> on touch?
<popey> yrs
<cyphermox_> it does work, I have used it :)
<cyphermox_> eduroam, specifically
<popey> whats the magic?
<cyphermox_> matv1: you'll probably want to copy your configuration file from your desktop onto the phone
<cyphermox_> matv1: but you will need to remove the mac-address line
<matv1> cyphermox_ that didnt do it for me
<cyphermox_> matv1: and replace password-flags=1 with password=<your password>
<cyphermox_> then make sure the file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/  for your connection is permissions 600, and touch it again just to be safe
<cyphermox_> ie. to make sure NM has an updated timestamp to see the file has changed
<matv1> cyphermox_ I see. I didnt do that last bit. i mean the permissions
<cyphermox_> that's critical, otherwise NM refuses to read the file
<matv1> cyphermox_  yes appearently
<cyphermox_> make sure the password piece is there too, usually it's not saved in the file
<cyphermox_> unity8 won't be able to prompt you for it, since we're not setup for supporting wpa enterprise just yet
<matv1> cyphermox_  you mean the password edited into the network connection file?
<matv1> cyphermox_ and removing the mac address will suffice? i dont have to manualy set it to the phones mac?
<satoris> ogra_: reflashing with --password worked, thanks.
<charles> dednick, ?
<ogra_> sigh ... so dropping the mtp stuff gets me the emulator safely across ~3 reboots ... then it fails again
<dednick> alecu: not exactly sure what's happening there...
<dednick> charles: hm?
<charles> [08:19:43] <dednick> charles: hey. so it looks like something that changed lately caused this problem with indicator-datetime. I was doing some testing and accidentily built an older version of the indicator on the phone and it was working ok
<dednick> charles: ya.
<alecu> dednick: what's shown in the video is an app that we are running inside a trusted prompt.
<alecu> dednick: the OptionSelectors are shown fine for apps run from the click scope
<charles> dednick, is this the time-being-off-bug?
<dednick> alecu: is the left the correct way, and the right the bad?
<dednick> charles: yes
<charles> dednick, what's the behavior you're seeing in datetime now?
<dednick> charles: the old version i built was working fine (updating all the time), but the trunk version was not updating.
<alecu> dednick: but when being used by the app in the trusted prompt, they don't look right (missing chevron and checkmark), and also at some point the background starts being transparent after an optionselector is updated
<alecu> dednick: no, both videos show wrong behaviour
<alecu> dednick: I can do a video of the right behaviour of those combos if needed
<alecu> dednick: the very weird thing is that for apps started normally, the combo looks right
<alecu> dednick: and this problems only happen inside a trusted prompt
<dednick> alecu: yeah, sorry, i've never actually seen the payments ui's before, so don't really know what i'm looking for. But it does look a bit funky
<alecu> dednick: ok, I'll try to come up with screenshots and a bug to better explain this
<alecu> dednick: I just wanted to ping both you and the toolkit guys to know if OptionSelector is doing things in a different way that may affect the trusted prompts.
<dednick> alecu: ok. thanks
<alecu> like, say, off-screen rendering or something.
<dednick> charles: sorry, i'm doing 17 things at the same time right now. :) might not be coherent!
<charles> dednick, :-)
<charles> dednick, that's fair, ping me back when you're not swapped out please :)
<dednick> charles: yup. will do.
<popey> ahayzen: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/12/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t14:12 see conversation about wireless eduroam
<Laney> oh noes
<ogra_> Laney, ?
<popey> cyphermox_: is there anything we can do about the problem where nm always connects to the first AP it knew about, not the strongest?
<Laney> ogra_: I think the adb disabling happened while I was away and I never looked up how you get it back. :)
<popey> also, it lies about the signal
<ogra_> Laney, you need a password set, then you can toggle dev mode from the UI
<ogra_> Laney, or you flash with u-d-f --developer-mode --password=0000 (or so)
<Laney> passwords, whatever next?
<Laney> :p
<ogra_> to have it running from the start of a new flash
<Laney> lemme try this
<Laney> worked, but unknown job ssh!
<Laney> you guys!
<ogra_> in teh terminal app: android-gadget-service enable ssh
<Laney> haha
<Laney> everything's new
<Laney> i like the terminal's look
<popey> (you can turn that off if you get tired of it, of course)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> only on mako though
<popey> Elleo even made a VT100 style keyboard
<popey> eh?
<Laney> android-gadget-service doesn't put an upstart job back?
<ogra_> popey, oooh
<Laney> or is it because adb shell isn't giving me root or something?
<popey> yeah!
<popey> ☻
 * ogra_ takes back everything 
<popey> \o/
<popey> That was fixed for _you_ and you alone ㋛
<Laney> hmm
<popey> I'm surprised how well the browser does 2d graphics now... http://popey.com/~alan/sb  that works really well.
<Laney> sliders keep sliding when I'm trying to scroll
<davmor2> popey: man I miss the pink terminal it used to wake me up ;)
<bzoltan> popey: I woud be happy to have a UI in the Settings to choose frequency and AP for a wlan
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> now I can't wake the display up
<ogra_> displays are overrated, are you a developer or what
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> i'm trying to develop the settings ui :P
<Chipaca> tedg: you around?
<cyphermox_> popey: no, if it knows about an AP it will use the one it knows about... it won't use something you haven't configured
<popey> cyphermox_: i have two access points with different names. it always connects to the first one it ever knew about, which happens to be the farthest one from my desk
<popey> cyphermox_: every boot, I have to switch to a different AP, it never goes for the strong one, always the first one it ever knew
<cyphermox_> it's connecting to the last one it was connected to in that case
<cyphermox_> or it's actually a higher signal
<tedg> Chipaca, Yes
<cyphermox_> maybe it shows up first in scan results when you boot
<Chipaca> tedg: hiya. you know untrusted helpers? and their cute little logfiles?
<tedg> Chipaca, Yes, I've heard of them.
<Chipaca> tedg: i'm trying to reconcile untrusted helpers having logfiles that are all different, and logrotate not rotating them because hey, they're all different
<Chipaca> tedg: thought maybe you'd have ideas :)
<tedg> Chipaca, I've got an MR for that: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/logrotate-faster
<Chipaca> oooh!
<tedg> Chipaca, ogra_ already beat you to requesting it :-)
<Chipaca> that's some fancy rotating :-p
 * Chipaca assigns his kanban card to tedg
<kenvandine> Chipaca, can you set the commit message on your push-helper-to-spec branch?
<Chipaca> *gasp*
<Chipaca> kenvandine: I can.
<kenvandine> i could just use the description, but it might be too verbose for a commit
<kenvandine> but i don't really care much :)
<Chipaca> kenvandine: done
<Chipaca> kenvandine: does this mean that that mp is landing?
<kenvandine> just testing now
<kenvandine> then i'll add a silo for it
<Chipaca> neat
<Chipaca> ogra_: davmor2: note that when that mp lands, you won't see the notification of a new image until it's downloaded unless you turn off auto downloads
<davmor2> Chipaca: why?
<Chipaca> davmor2: because wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Prompting
<kenvandine> Chipaca, doesn't seem to be triggering anything
<kenvandine> gdbus call -e -d com.ubuntu.Postal -o /com/ubuntu/Postal/_ -m com.ubuntu.Postal.Post _ubuntu-system-settings '"null"'
<kenvandine> and i get notta
<kenvandine> and there is an update
<Chipaca> kenvandine: you did the gdbus and you immediately got the notification?
<kenvandine> no notification at all
<kenvandine> and no check for download, according to the system-image-dbus client.log
<Chipaca> kenvandine: could you share that and the push client log?
<kenvandine> do i need to restart ubuntu-push-client
<Chipaca> kenvandine: nope
<kenvandine> phablet  25626  0.0  0.4  26440  8040 ?        Ssl  12:47   0:00 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/legacy-helpers/ubuntu-system-settings /home/phablet/.cache/push-helper051337547 /home/phablet/.cache/push-helper349037102
<kenvandine> does that show multiple helpers?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: is that running right now?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: then it's waiting for the download
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> Chipaca,  i think i had angered it... because i had a download started in uss that i stopped
<kenvandine> Chipaca, so killing the helper there made it fire the download
<Chipaca> ah... a paused download?
<Chipaca> wait you lost me
<kenvandine> Chipaca, but... i got 5 notifications
<kenvandine> i had gone into settings to enable auto download, but my device still had a broken version that auto downloaded when it was set to never :)
<kenvandine> so it had started a download
<kenvandine> which i quickly paused so i could change the setting without it prompting me
<kenvandine> then i quit settings and tried it with gdbus
<kenvandine> and nothing happened
<kenvandine> once i killed the helper process
<kenvandine> it triggered the download
<kenvandine> then gave me 5 notifications
<kenvandine> Chipaca, i probably ran the gdbus call 5 times :)
<kenvandine> Chipaca, with your branch though, i should have only gotten one notification right?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: yes, that is the intent
<Chipaca> kenvandine: but there is a bit of a race
<Chipaca> kenvandine: can you try a gdbus call again?
<kenvandine> so if i ran the gdbus command several times it shouldn't do this?
<kenvandine> sure
<Chipaca> kenvandine: if you do them sequentially it shouldn't, but if you are running several at the same time some weirdness might happen
<kenvandine> ok, running it again it cleared them and gave me one
<kenvandine> Chipaca, but confirmed... if i run 4 in a row... i get 4 notifications :)
<matv1> cyphermox_ thanks for the tips on connecting to peap / mschapv2 That worked like a charm!
<kenvandine> ok, that's a corner case from the push service
<Chipaca> kenvandine: postal, actually
<elopio> mterry: do you have a bug to track the progress of the new security page designs?
<matv1> cyphermox_ is there anything on the cards regarding UI for that as far as you know?
<kenvandine> Chipaca, in silo 10
<kenvandine> Chipaca, is there a test plan that would cover this?  should it be in the uss test plan?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: i don't know
<Chipaca> kenvandine: i mean, it's covered by unit tests, i don't know the integration tests
<kenvandine> Chipaca, i just want to make sure QA knows what to test when they verify it for rtm
<kenvandine> Chipaca, i added a link to the MP comment that explained how to test
<kenvandine> thx
<Chipaca> kenvandine: thank you!
<kenvandine> np :)
<cyphermox_> matv1: no
<matv1> cyphermox_ ok. popey had a bug filed for this about a year ago. I will update it with what i did today so its clear whats needed on the back end and probably file a new one as a feature request  to hopefully get the UI ball rolling
<mardy> tedg: I don't understand that error... I don't think we are ever opening any URL from OA...
<tedg> mardy, Hmm, it's coming from your PID.
<tedg> mardy, URL dispatcher is getting the field BadURL from the pid.
<tedg> mardy, So application:///unconfined.desktop
<cyphermox_> matv1: great, thanks!
<matv1> popey I updated your bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1241986
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1241986 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2 network" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matv1> i dont actualy  know if that is sufficient to close that and start a new one for the UI or just continue on yours
<nik90> sergiusens: hey quick question,
<nik90> sergiusens: (again :P)
<nik90> sergiusens: In the clock app cmakelist, you added,
<nik90> if(NOT CLICK_MODE)
<nik90>   add_subdirectory(autopilot)
<nik90> endif(NOT CLICK_MODE)
<nik90> sergiusens: Why? Is it to not show the autopilot folder in qtc in non-click mode?
<nik90> sergiusens: since the AP files are not included in the click package (as expected) regardless of whether the add_subdirectory(autopilot) is called or not.
<nik90> sergiusens: this was a question that came up in https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-clock-app/xvfb_and_qml_tests/+merge/234421
<sergiusens> nik90: it's not not install the autopilot tests into the staging install dir prior to running 'click build'
<nik90> sergiusens: ah, so it essentially speeds up click build then
<sergiusens> nik90: are you removing them in some hacky way after this?
<nik90> sergiusens: no no...elopio changed it in the cmake file which made me curious as to why we needed it
<sergiusens> nik90: anyways, the objective is to not have the tests in the click; the hows really don't matter
<sergiusens> nik90: oh, units doesn't have an install directive from a quick glance
<nik90> sergiusens: yup
<nik90> sergiusens: so since we don't install anything, it shouldn't matter if add the subdirectory in cmake
<nik90> and it won't make it into the click package
<sergiusens> nik90: anyways, that mp is kind of hard to review
<sergiusens> nik90: I'd recommend two, one with the whitespace removal and another with the actual changes
<nik90> whitespace removal?
<nik90> in the MP?
<sergiusens> nik90: to make pin pointing easier when issues arise ;-)
<sergiusens> nik90: line 44-51 and 58,59 have no apparent change other than whitespace
<nik90> sergiusens: ah that...I think it was accidental
<nik90> sergiusens: wasn't intended
<sergiusens> nik90: same as 29-36
<nik90> elopio: do you mind reverting those whitespaces removal stuff since it makes it a bit harder to review :)
<nik90> sergiusens: yup I will get on that
<elopio> nik90: on it. my emacs is configured to remove whitespaces. Generally it doesn't find that many ;)
<nik90> lool
<sergiusens> elopio: make it two commits
<sergiusens> or two mps
<nik90> lool: sry, I meant lol
<elopio> sergiusens: yes, in a moment.
<sergiusens> elopio: it would make dissecting it easier in the future
<sergiusens> elopio: I have that configured as well ;-)
<nik90> elopio: sounds like the moment you open it in your emacs, you commit first before proceeding :)
<sergiusens> nik90: it would be nice to have bzr hooks to prevent this :-)
<sergiusens> I mean, prevent it happening in the first place (the whitespaces)
<nik90> sergiusens: in the .bzrignore?
<nik90> sergiusens: yup I tend to look at my code diff and wonder what the hell I changed amongst the whitespace removals
<nik90> sergiusens: this is why everyone should edit it using qtc :D
<mterry> elopio, bug 1348362 has some of it
<ubot5> bug 1348362 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[OOBE] please provide PIN/password in intial setup screen" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348362
<mterry> elopio, but the engineering side of that is marked done because we did the initial implementation, not the final one
<elopio> thanks mterry. This is an RTM blocker, right?
<mterry> elopio, probably?  I wouldn't like to ship with what we have
<cwayne> artmello: ping -- any update on being able to launch gallery-app to a specific photo?
<elopio> mterry: I wouldn't like that either :) I'll tell jfunk to add it to the readiness criteria.
<artmello> cwayne: sorry, was working on some critical bugs, but will work on that on this week
<pdxwebdev> I'm very new to the ubuntu touch ecosystem. I'm wondering about how to generate images which can be consumed by ubuntu-device-flash
<pdxwebdev> When I make code edits, do I build the image using the instructions found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Building_the_image? ubuntu-device-flash asks for a channel to choose which images to flash. Do I edit the code in the channel?
<pdxwebdev> I feel like I'm stuck at a point in a video game and there's no Nintendo Power Magazine.
<dobey> pdxwebdev: ubuntu-device-flash pulls images from a system-image server to flash
<dobey> pdxwebdev: what are you making code changes to? are you porting to a new device?
<kenvandine> jgdx, are you around?
<kenvandine> jgdx, if you have a few, could you give me a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi_cleanup/+merge/233993
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'd like to include that in the same landing as your other 2
<kenvandine> jgdx: grr... actually that would prereq on 2 branches... let me land the others first
<pdxwebdev> dobey: I want to make code changes to the user profile setup workflow, I'm just using a Nexus 4.
<pdxwebdev> dobey: I followed the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building and it hangs on the google logo. So I'm assuming something with my images are wrong.
<ogra_> pdxwebdev, the images are built from ubuntu packages from the archive
<ogra_> just install a recent image on your nexus, make it writable ... pull the package source, make your changes and install the package for testing
<ogra_> its not much different than a desktop ubuntu
<dobey> right
<ogra_> for the user setup process you would want the ubuntu-system-settings package
<kenvandine> jgdx: ok, in case you do a drive by... i resubmitted it https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-cleanup/+merge/234541
<dobey> unless you're making changes to a core bit of android stuff you probably don't need to rebuild a custom image to test it
<ogra_> yeah, never
<pdxwebdev> ahhhh
<pdxwebdev> I see
<pdxwebdev> dobey, ogra_:Ok, again, I'm really new to this environmentment, so when you say "make it writable, pull the package source, make your changes and install the package for testing". I understand the workflow, but is there a guide to help me with actual commands?
<pdxwebdev> I know about $ apt-get source <package>
<ogra_> yeah, thats what you would use
<ogra_> and apt-get build-dep <package>
<ogra_> (for the build dependencies)
<dobey> system-settings is going to be difficult to work with though
<dobey> because, iiuc, it isn't cross-compilable, and you can't build it on a nexus4 because installing all the deps takes up all the storage space
<ogra_> with ccache and nothing else on the device its okayis
<dobey> well, all the space on /
<ogra_> *okayish
<kenvandine> i rely on CI to get armhf builds
<kenvandine> so annoying..
<ogra_> no spare mako ?
<kenvandine> not a spare, i hate having all that stuff installed on my daily driver :)
<ogra_> yeah, thats messy
<ogra_> i have a mako with cracked screen
<ogra_> perfect env device ;)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> s/env/dev/
<kenvandine> i have a 2012 nexus7 with a cracked screen
<kenvandine> i used that for builds for a while
<kenvandine> but i can't get an install on it anymore :/
<ogra_> use an old one ... and a chroot
<kenvandine> that's a good idea
<kenvandine> are they still published ?
<ogra_> with chroots you also get around the limited space prob ;)
<ogra_> there are trusty ones iirc
<ogra_> that should be enough ...
<pdxwebdev> ok, so installing the package for testing. Is that another apt-get command I run?
<ogra_> you would first need to build it
<pdxwebdev> Ok, those are great hints. I'll take to google for next steps. Thank you.
<ogra_> to make the image writable you want the phablet-tools package from the phablet-team PPA installed ... and call "phablet-config writable-image", note though that you cant upgrade the image anymore after making it writable
<pdxwebdev> Do you also use phablet tools to reinstall packages?
<ogra_> once the image is writable you just use adb
<dobey> kenvandine: i guess you could just install an armhf build of ubuntu server on it
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> apt
<dobey> ogra_: dpkg. apt doesn't isntall local packages does it? :)
<cyphermox_> mzanetti: did you do any progress on the scope thing?
<mzanetti> cyphermox_: no
<ogra_> dobey, nope, but to get packages from the archive :)
<dobey> ah sure
<cyphermox_> mzanetti: I do; I have a very small program that appears to show the issue on my desktop
<dobey> but you need to install phablet-tools on your PC, not on the phone :)
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox_> just need to transfer it and run it on the phone now and see what happens on wifi -> 3g transition
<ogra_> i guess we need some wikipage for such stuff :)
<dobey> perhaps
<pdxwebdev> So make the image writable, modify the code, build the package, copy the package to the phone, use apt or dpkg to install the package?
<ogra_> no, you would do all this on the phone
<ogra_> you make it writable from your PC and work on it via USB or ssh
<pdxwebdev> ahhhh...
 * SturmFlut dreams of the day when he can actually read his copy of the Linux Voice Magazine on Ubuntu Touch
<ogra_> SturmFlut, dont you have it as pdf ?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Yes, but where's the viewer? PdfjsViewer from the store is *way* too slow for this kind of publication. I can see how the individual elements are rendered one after the other. At a speed of one element per second. (Nexus 7)
<ogra_> is that a 2012 N7 ?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: 2013
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> pdfjsviewer is pretty ok on my mako
<ogra_> i just opened a ~650 page book in it here ... feels okay ..
<ogra_> but indeed it hasnt many pictures
<SturmFlut> ogra_: The Linux Voice PDFs are especially demanding. Lots of vector art.
<stgraber> ogra_: usually the js pdf stuff works fine with text, even very long text. The problem is if you open something like a massive schema with a lot of vectors to render, that's usually enough to freeze my laptop and that's a pretty decent i7 :)
<stgraber> whereas evince loads those instantly
<ogra_> well, we have poppler on the image and iirc also as part of the framework ... and there was also early code of a docviewer app that was supposed to use it
<SturmFlut> Let's go for overkill: "An Introduction to Programming in FORTRAN90", a PDF 410 megabytes in size
<ogra_> lol
<nik90> elopio, sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-clock-app/xvfb_and_qml_tests/+merge/234529 looks much better
<elopio> nik90: it's still not finding the tests when building the deb package.
<nik90> elopio: that's good?
<nik90> elopio: not a question..that's good ;)
<stgraber> ogra_: try: http://www.stm.info/sites/default/files/pdf/fr/plan_reseau.pdf :)
<nik90> elopio: as in the tests shouldn't be included in the deb and click package?
<stgraber> ogra_: that's a single page pretty light pdf which is complex enough to get firefox to show me the hung javascript message on a beefy i7 :)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: A port of KDE's okular would be nice, but it probably has way too many dependencies
<sergiusens> nik90: elopio in the cmake call in debian rules add -DWITH_TESTS=on (or whatever the param names was called)
<sergiusens> I'm guessing you have an autopilot binary deb
<nik90> sergiusens: yup
<nik90> we have an clock-app-autopilot deb separate
<nik90> sergiusens: our debian rules is https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/debian/rules atm
<elopio> nik90: it's good that the test files are not on the deb, but it's not good that they are not being run when the deb is built.
<elopio> sergiusens: I will try that.
<nik90> elopio: ah ok..understood
<ogra_> stgraber, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/plan_reseau.png
<ogra_> stgraber, took about a minute to render though
<ogra_> it even manages zooming in and out ...
<ogra_> just takes a while to re-draw the world afterwards :)
<ogra_> ah, well, 300% zooming finally killed the app
<stgraber> ogra_: haha, yeah, it gets trickier as you try to zoom in :)
<ogra_> well, but i'm impressed
<ogra_> it worked
 * ogra_ wouldnt have expected that 
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Officially Announced!!! Ubuntu Touch coming to MX4!!!
<ogra_> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this december
<Chipaca> tedg: the system settings push helper does not run confined
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-13
<pdxwebdev> How would I go about testing the wizard? Given that I have already completed it.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<derek-g> does is say from december: http://www.mobileos.it/2014/09/ubuntu-touch-arrivera-dicembre-per-meizu-mx4/
<derek-g> can someone confirms?
<popey> derek-g: you won't get a confirmation from anyone at canonical.
<derek-g> popey, there is another one: http://linuxg.net/meizu-mx4-running-ubuntu-touch-and-flyme-in-dual-boot-will-be-released-in-december/
<popey> woah, nice spec
<sergiusens> pdxwebdev: phablet-config welcome-wizard --enable
<sergiusens> popey: mzanetti do you know of any issue on the latest devel-proposed? I see this on unity8 logs and the dash never starts: file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Settings/Components/StatusIcon.qml:46:5: QML Image: Cannot open: file:///usr/share/icons/suru/status/scalable/indicator-messages-offline.svg
<sergiusens> the indicator icon doesn't exist btw
<sergiusens> meh, couple of reboots did the trick
<sergiusens> I'll see if it happens again if not a known isue
<sergiusens> issue*
<mzanetti> sergiusens: I don't know anything about it, but didn't try today. Yesterday's image worked fine for me
<popey> sergiusens: just updated my flo today, taking a while to do the apport thing
<pdxwebdev> When I make the image writable, change "let's get started" to a just a simple test change of "let's get foobar", I build it, install it. all goes well. I restart the phone and it hangs on the google logo
<pdxwebdev> that change being made the welcome wizard qml
<pdxwebdev> Does making the image writable cause the phone not to reboot?
<pdxwebdev> :q:q
<ulrichard_> Does anybody here know when I can buy a phone with ubuntu installed?
<pdxwebdev> ulrichard: phones with ubuntu touch pre-installed will not be available until later this year.
<pdxwebdev> I run out of space during 'apt-get build-dep ubuntu-system-settings' on mako. Any ideas ideas how to make this work?
<shank233> hey
<shank233> anyone installed ununtu touch on moto g
<shank233> ?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-14
<pdxwebdev> I keep running out of space because the image is only 2GB. Does anyone know how to increase the image size so I can do 'apt-get build-dep ubuntu-system-settings'?  It fails every time.
<anpok> hm usb host mode on nexus10 just works
<anpok> now terminal is just a bit too laggy
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is this the only channel or is there a channel for porting talk
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> does anyone have the m7vzw (verizon htc one m7?
<diogo_> hi
<diogo_> just a little question, does the nexus 4 consume much energy??
<diogo_> beucase my nexus can handel 1 day with playing around with him with out charging him
<anpok> diogo_: you mean whether ubuntu will consume a lot of energy?
<diogo_> yes
<anpok> diogo_: there is currently a regressions while display is off, but on most other use cases ubuntu touch does better than 'the android baseline'
<anpok> not sure how that baseline was picked..
<diogo_> anpok_: i need to charge it at least 1 time a day for about 3h to use the phone for about 3,4h
<anpok> what os and if ubuntu touch build are you running?
<diogo_> i'm using ubuntu touch lg nexus 4
<diogo_> makro
<anpok> then you might be affected by this bug:
<anpok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1339883
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1339883 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash on the phone has unreasonable CPU usage when system is idle with screen off" [High,In progress]
<diogo_> Nexus 4 	  occam 	  mako
<anpok> that bug is independent of the phone
<ahoneybun> hello all
<diogo_> and i've found some other bugs, like then your phone is in standby and then you enter the phone again the time isnt the same
<diogo_> hi
<ahoneybun> hey diogo_
<anpok> hm yes that one is #1359802 and currently in progress
<diogo_> any one here with an nexus 4 ?
<anpok> me
<diogo_> anpok_ does your phone consume much energy?\
<anpok> right now - more than it used to
<diogo_> and how many time can you use it, like 5h top?
<diogo_> and how much does it take you to charge him
<anpok> no statistics at hand.. but thats a known bug that will be hopefully be fixed in the coming week
<diogo_> i hope so
<pdxwebdev> I keep running out of space when when I do 'apt-get build-dep ubuntu-system-settings' on nexus 4 16GB.
<pdxwebdev> when I try to resize /dev/loop0 resize2fs says the kernel doesn't support online resizing.
<diogo_> guys i have a huge problem
<diogo_> just conected my defice with the sdk
<diogo_> and then i downloaded the image to run my defice on the sdk
<diogo_> then i frezed, i turnd him off and now it is taking like 5 mins to start up and still nothing
<szymon_W> Hi! anyone could help me with setting up SDK on my desktop ? I have created kit for armhf, and enabled developer mode on device. I'm trying to run app on nexus4 and I get this error: No packaging directory available, please check if the deploy configuration is correct. any ideas how to correct this error ?
<ahoneybun> I need help with this section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Enabling_a_new_device
<ahoneybun> my device has CM support but I don't know much about git
<ahoneybun> I don't have local_manifests/roomservice.xml in my .repo directory
<labsin> ahoneybun, just create the folder local_manifests
<labsin> every file inside this folder is used
<labsin> you can name it whatever
<ahoneybun> ok
<labsin> ahoneybun, If you need some repo's rom cyanogenmod, then add <remote name="github" fetch="https://github.com" review="review.cyanogenmod.org" /> to the start of that manifest
<labsin> then you can just do <project remote="github" path="external/f2fs-tools" name="CyanogenMod/android_external_f2fs-tools" revision="refs/heads/cm-11.0" />
<labsin> fi
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> cm 11?
<ahoneybun> I thought 10.1
<labsin> ahoneybun, It's just a copy from my local manifest
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> those two are the top things I need?
<labsin> that manifest based on cm could be outdated.
<ahoneybun> there is a exp on the wiki
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> should I grab the cm11 device and kernel gits for my device>
<ahoneybun> ?
<labsin> I actually don't know
<ahoneybun> I'm grabing 11
<labsin> the build instructions get updated more often then the porting guide. They differ a bit
<ahoneybun> the last bits are for supported devices
<ahoneybun> there is no build for m7vzw
<ahoneybun> the verizon htc one m7
<labsin> on the building page of the wiki, they say to use the phablet-4.4.2_r1 branches
<labsin> I don't know wich are used to build the current images and if they differ much
<ahoneybun> well I think 11 is 4.4.4
<ahoneybun> well 4.4
<labsin> yes
<ahoneybun> 10.1-10.3 is jellybean
<ahoneybun> I thnk
<ahoneybun> *think
<labsin> And the building pages suggests phablet-4.4.2_r1 and if you use phablet-dev-bootstrap to set up the repo this branch is used
<ahoneybun> I'm still cloning the kernel
<ahoneybun> I used that command
<labsin> ok, then you get the phablet-4.4.2_r1 branch
<ahoneybun> 4.4.2 is 11
<labsin> yes
<ahoneybun> guess we will see
<ahoneybun> I mean it is not a big jump like 4.4 - 5
<ahoneybun> kitkat vs L
<ahoneybun> I think 4.4.3 and 4.4.4 are bug fixes mostly
<labsin> and you need to add the github remote to you local manifest like I said
<labsin> ahoneybun, yes
<ahoneybun> well I'm cloning the device and kernel into their own folders
<ahoneybun> and the .repo dir was made with the kernel git
<ahoneybun> do I have to make the .repo dir too?
<ahoneybun> it was there before
<labsin> what have you done?
<ahoneybun> there it is
<labsin> phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<ahoneybun> yea I got the folder
<ahoneybun> the problem I am having it that it did not download the source code for my device so I can't get the nonfree blobs for radio
<ahoneybun> the wiki says I can just pull them from the zip file that is the rom
<ahoneybun> I got all the blobs by hand but where do they go in the Ubuntu Touch>
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> I need help please
<nhaines> ahoneybun: there are a lot more people in here during EU working hours on the weekdays.  Although they're also really busy working on Ubuntu for the first devices hitting in December.
<nhaines> So you might want to check in again about 10 hours from now.
<ahoneybun> nhaines: I'll be asleep/work though but thanks
<nhaines> ahoneybun: wish I knew the answers.  :)
<ahoneybun> yea me too nhaines
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-07
<Hawk_> like to try out the newer version of mir
<Hawk_> can I just installed related debs?
<Hawk_> such as https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+build/7842048
<Hawk_> QOpenGLShader::link: "--From Vertex Shader: Error: Symbol textured defined with different precision in vertex and fragment shaders.
<Hawk_> any idea what could cause this in unity log?
<Hawk_> icons not showing in dash and app scope
<RAOF> Hawk_: That's a GL error; specifically, it seems that QOpenGLShader is constructing a with mismatching precision on one of its shaders.
<RAOF> Since it seems you've got this problem after a driver update, it might be that the driver is now being more picky, or that QOpenGLShader isn't specifying the precisions and the driver has changed defaults.
<Hawk_> i am try a port on xperia L
<Hawk_> its not an update issue
<Hawk_> can a particular fussy app cause this?
<RAOF> Hawk_: It's not an app being fussy; it's your graphics drivers.
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/libreoffice-viewer-for-ubuntu-touch-making-great-progress-491039.shtml
<Hawk_> RAOF, i see. guess it out of my league
<mj-meo-dmt> good day everyone
<mj-meo-dmt> I want to find out if anyone here tried ubuntu touch on the Huawei ascend p1?
<Stanley00> mj-meo-dmt: you mean this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/u9200
<Stanley00> mj-meo-dmt: last edit 2013, I'm not sure if anything new, but the current page look not so good
<dholbach> good morning
<mj-meo-dmt> Hi Stanley00 sorry was afk, ahh okay i see uhhmm missed that page..  Damn thats pretty sad because im pretty fed up with this 4.0.3 now...
<mj-meo-dmt> yeah that sure doesnt look good.
<Stanley00> mj-meo-dmt: well, you can try contact the maintainer, I see that he have some recent update on his launchpad account, there may have many good update there
<mj-meo-dmt> Sure thing thanks ill try to get hold of him, Thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Buy a Book Day! 😃
<duflu> Did we recently release changes to touch/gesture logic?
<duflu> Or is just my mako broken?
<duflu> greyback, Saviq: Did we just change anything to do with gesture recognition? My mako is suddenly quite erratic. Can't notice edge swipes properly even
<Saviq> duflu, did not, but there's a bug about mako, its input area manages to grow outside of the phone somehow
<Saviq> bug #1408263
<ubot5> bug 1408263 in android (Ubuntu) "Edge gestures still get lost (mako)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408263
<Saviq> any chance that's that?
<duflu> Saviq: A bit different. I need to rule out pure Mir first...
<Saviq> duflu, you guys working on wily, right?
<duflu> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> there's likely not enough attention being paid to wily
<Saviq> vivid+overlay is still our main target
<duflu> Saviq: Nevermind. My touchscreen is screwed. Even with pure Mir demos.
<Saviq> kk
<duflu> It works slightly and intermittently
<anpok_> Saviq: while testing silo-014 I experienced some odd stuff in camera
<anpok_> -app.
<Saviq> anpok_, oh?
<anpok_> photos looked fine, but video at first did not take up the whole screen
<anpok_> it first seemed like it would leave an area untouched for the small preferences tool bar..
<duflu> Why must there still be so many variables?
<anpok_> but it also made a low resolution video..
<duflu> So many different bugs need fixing simultaneously
<anpok_> after a restart of camera-app it worked normally..
<Saviq> anpok_, doesn't seem like anything we (mir or unity8) have control over
<anpok_> other than that mako / silo-014 on image 232 worked fine
<Saviq> anpok_, I just tried on mako/wily and indeed the video played back had maybe some 2-3% blank edge
<Saviq> more on the longer edges than the short edge
<anpok_> it seems to depend on the system rotation during start..
<Saviq> oh, that might be indeed
 * Saviq tries
<anpok_> but i cannot reproduce the issue anymore.. the space just seemed to match the difference height/width between
<Saviq> anpok_, everything seems fine here, too, I can only notice some margins in the camera app, video is HD
<duflu> Goodbye mako.
<Saviq> anpok_, maybe you somehow got into a lower res recording mdoe
<Saviq> duflu, that bad?
<duflu> Saviq: It's low level, maybe kernel or hardware. I need to try reflashing
<duflu> Touches go missing a lot (visible in fingerpaint and target too)
<duflu> The same device has been fine for quite a while. I only updated over the air today
<Saviq> anpok_, I can easily get the camera app confused by changing video resolution and toggling between front/back camera, there's a lot of stretched images and such
<Saviq> but it's all the app doing that
<duflu> greyback, Saviq: I've noticed (especially on wily) that the welcome wizard is exhibiting Apple/Lollipop level scrolling smoothness (when selecting language). What's so different about the wizard that makes it fantastically smooth?
<greyback> duflu: it runs as part of the shell
<duflu> greyback: Ah, yes.
<greyback> duflu: am looking forward to your qtmir smoothness patch! :)
<guest42315> me2
<duflu> greyback: Annoyingly I'm losing count of the number of fixes that have to all work together
<duflu> But we're getting there
<greyback> duflu: is there an obvious way we can measure the improvement, aside from fps?
<duflu> greyback: Try flashing a device with wily. The welcome wizard's responsiveness really is far ahead of everything else
<greyback> buffer acquire/release times
<duflu> greyback: The Mir client perf report also mentions number of unique buffers (and the queue cycle latency)
<duflu> greyback: Also, just landed: Mir's latency acceptance test now works and gives proper latency numbers
<duflu> (coming in 0.16)
<greyback> duflu: ok. I would like to aim towards gathering numbers on these things, with the goal to ensure we don't regress
<duflu> greyback: It's actually enforced in CI now. Latency must be in a strict range or failure
<duflu> That's not really new, but the test now works as of today
<greyback> duflu: in mir's perhaps :) I wants me the same in qtmir!
<duflu> greyback: You know what I was working on in QtMir was actually just smoothness. If it goes well, that will allow Mir's latency improvements but I fear we're also waiting on some GL optimizations (like making the dash consistently quicker to render)
<duflu> greyback: When do you use wakelocks, btw? Do you have any numbers on their benefit?
<greyback> duflu: wavelock only grabbed when app running and in foreground
<duflu> greyback: For the duration of the app?
<duflu> I thought wakelocks automatically expire so have to be acquired for only short, or regular periods. But could be wrong
<greyback> duflu: no, they're acquired and released by qtmir. they don't time out
<duflu> greyback: In that case they're either ineffectual or we're holding them wrong... https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1488386
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488386 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "[performance] Double buffering is only smooth while you're touching it" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> duflu: then it's not related to wakelocks. Wakelock is held while app running and in the foreground.
<greyback> use "power-cli list" to check
<greyback> powerd-cli
<duflu> greyback: Right, we may well be using them correctly, but they're still not helping us
<greyback> duflu: they do prevent cpu dropping to low power mode, keeping system a bit more responsive
<duflu> greyback: Hmm, OK, I guess it could always be worse. My observations are that the scaling and frequency governors are not affected by them then...
<duflu> At least not sufficiently. Not as much as just touching the screen
<greyback> must be something else at work so
<zzarr> hello everyone! I'm still loving my Ubuntu phone
<zzarr> :)
<popey> :)
<davmor2> zzarr: \o/
<zzarr> :)
<undertasker> I did it. I ordered an Ubuntu phone.
<popey> :)
<undertasker> Was too pissed about Google in general and especially about my Android phone.
<undertasker> BTW: Does sshunnel run on Ubuntu touch?
<zzarr> gratz undertasker, I think you should be able to run an ssh tunnel
<ogra_> ssh server and client are preinstalled (server is disabled by default and only allows login via key auth once you enabled it)
<teve> Is it so that backgrounded apps will loose network access?
<teve> I tested quicly and as soon as I change app, ssh connection dies.
<ogra_> backgrounded apps recieve a SIGSTOP signal
<ogra_> and once they go back into foreground a SIGCONT
<ogra_> so it depends how the timeout of the server is set ...
<ogra_> (for keepalive)
<teve> also if the terminal gets locked, unlocking wipes existing session.
<ogra_> sounds like a terminal bug to me
<undertasker> Can I run services?
<ogra_> without making the system writable you can only run session services for the user (by storing upstart jobs in ~/.init/)
<popey> greyback_: yo. you mentioned last week that silo0 was all janky and was being moved away from, is there now some way to install latest unity/mir and it be usable?
<greyback_> popey: by "usable" you're asking specifically about multimonitor/docking phone to monitor?
<popey> ya
<greyback_> popey: we've still work to do before silo0 can go away entirely unfortunately.
<popey> greyback_: okay, but silo0 was broken in such a way that it doesn't work / isn't installable right now?
<greyback_> silo0 just kept for demos really - it is installable on top of the stable image
<popey> ok
<popey> i misunderstood
<greyback_> popey: there are instructions at the end of https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EtDf3MXVrTaW3xfPNUALYmKTNmTHxBAAtTmgnpRX-E4/edit# if you'd like to give it a whirl
<popey> ta
<greyback_> works best on N7
<popey> greyback_: magic, thanks.
<greyback_> np
<Thaurwylth> Are SD storages a bottleneck compared to traditional HD's? Let's say I create a new partition on a Windows laptop with Ubu desktop installation for dual boot. Or my Android device has little native disk space so I add more storage and put part of Ubuntu Touch there. Or whatever. Is this going to severely affect performance?
<mcphail> Thaurwylth: I used to do this with my old Nexus One. It was slower, and was at the borderline of annoyance.
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! When you have some time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/click-reviewers-tools/new-account-hook/+merge/268445
<dhbiker> interesting glitch on arale and RC proposed
<dhbiker> if you have the screen always on
<dhbiker> and it dims
<dhbiker> the music stutters right after it dims
<dhbiker> :D
<Thaurwylth> Augh, OK. So you'd say it was a serious bottleneck?
<Thaurwylth> Mcphail
<mcphail> Thaurwylth: it was noticeable on that device
<Thaurwylth> OK, I'll take your word for it. Are there in general benchmarks for SD speed somewhere? I guess traditional HDD speeds are pretty well behaved.
<mcphail> Thaurwylth: no idea, I'm afraid
<jgdx> dhbiker, can you file that?
<dhbiker> i would but i don't know where yet :D
<dhbiker> still fairly new ~3 weeks with the device
<mcphail> Still getting frequent lags on current OTA, with "top" showing dbus-daemon consuming up to 99% of CPU. dbus-monitor has lots of entries with "INTERFACE=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager/AccessPoint/variousnumbers". Most lags happen at work, and may be related to poor 3G signal, I suppose. Any way I can debug this further without access to a decent computer with adb etc?
<popey> are there lots of networks near you?
<mcphail> popey: half a dozen
<popey> are there a small number of network SSIDs with lots of access points?
<mcphail> popey: I suspect that would be right. I work in a biggish building
<popey> known bug
<mcphail> aah. Workaround?
<popey> bug 1480877
<ubot5> bug 1480877 in Canonical System Image "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480877
 * popey pokes john-mcaleely ^
<popey> We all saw this in the Canonical office a couple of weeks ago
<popey> Looks like Tony is on it
<mcphail> popey: that looks like the culprit. Cheers. Has been driving me mental
<popey> ditto
<coin> Hi. I asked myself why there is (to my knowledge) no application on mako that uses the compass. Looking at /sys, I can't find the magnetometer, which is, according to the Nexus 4 spec, an AK8964, nor the gyroscope/accelerometer, which is a MPU-6050. Looking at the code source of vivid-mako, I see that it contains a code for the magnetometer for AK8975, and not AK8963. Why ? And why the compass seems not to be accessible for applica
<coin> tions ? Any idea ?
<dhbiker> jgdx, where do i report that ?
<jgdx> dhbiker, it sounds like pulse, but I'm not 100% sure. Maybe file it against canonical-system-image? https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug
<popey> coin: does the sensor status app not have a compass entry?
<rschroll> Question on app review: How long show I expect to wait for a manual review of an app that failed the automated review?
<dhbiker> ty jgdx
<popey> rschroll: let me take a look.
<coin> popey, yes, that is the point: It says that no datas are available for gyroscope and compass (and all others, except GPS and accelerometer).
<coin> But the nexus 4 seems to have a gyroscope and an accelerometer.
<rschroll> popey: click app #3405, if you want to see why I'm asking.
<popey> rschroll: ah, one for jdstrand who is on vacation today I suspect.
<coin> it has according to the harware specs
<coin> hardware
<popey> coin: ah sorry, I don't know why, maybe we don't expose that some how, I would file a bug at the link jgdx provided though
 * popey checks on his bq e4.5
<rschroll> popey: Should I try him tomorrow?
<popey> rschroll: I would.
<rschroll> Will do.  Thanks!
<popey> coin: yeah, no data on e4.5
<popey> np rschroll
<coin> popey, thanks ! Hope that all the sensors will be exposed !
<lpotter> coin: that's because there is no QCompass backend in the ubuntu QtSensors plugin
<popey> me too!
<lpotter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu-sensors/+bug/1398809
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398809 in qtubuntu-sensors "Compass isn't supported" [Undecided,New]
<coin> lpotter, thanks !  That explains why there is no Qt application using some sensors. But they should be exposed on /sys, at least.
<lpotter> yes. but apparmour will not grant access, I believe
<lpotter> I could be wrong though
<coin> Ah, yes, you must be right. That's another pb.
<coin> So I understand that the policy is to expose only the strict necessary (for lib and priviledged procs) on /sys ?
 * coin thinks that he should be able to write a priviledged app using the compass
<coin> well, lpotter popey thanks
 * coin has to leave
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> oSoMoN, hey, until recently (like a week ago) I could save pictures from 500px when the picture was open from the 500px scope but it stopped working. Would you know if it's due to a recent change in the browser or content-hub or it's a limitation introduced on 500px' side? it's on rc-proposed/arale
<oSoMoN> jibel, what happens now when you try to save a picture?
<jibel> oSoMoN, When I select "Save the picture" in the context menu, it opens the "Ouvrir avec" page and below application there is a message saying: sorry, there is no installed application for the type of content
<oSoMoN> jibel, let me test here
<jibel> you can install 500px from the store, select any image, tap on open in browser and long press the image to open the context menu
<jibel> with flickr some work other don't depending on the sharing policy selected by the uploader
<oSoMoN> I can reproduce on my krillin, debugging
<oSoMoN> jibel, indeed, that’s a recent regression, and that would be https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1487090
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487090 in Oxide "Download initiated from context menu’s saveLink/saveMedia doesn’t expose a mime type" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> oSoMoN, thanks.
<zbenjamin> tedg: hey, can you tell me if its the case the upstart sets the PWD variable different to the actual working directory when starting apps?
<zbenjamin> +that
<Laney> jgdx: you going to take care of getting https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/support-ass/+merge/269045 in? thought something you were working on needed it?
<Laney> also, hi!
<oSoMoN> jibel, the issue with 500px is that we don’t get a mime type, nor a suggested filename, and the URL doesn’t include an extension, so there’s no way to guess the mime type
<ogra_> but what did it do before, when it worked ? :)
<ogra_> hardcode ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, indeed, it worked a week ago
<oSoMoN> ogra_, it didn’t go through the downloadRequested signal, there was a hardcoded path for saving images, so we knew that we were saving an image and we could hardcode it for content hub
<oSoMoN> that’s why I said it’s a regression
<oSoMoN> I’m looking into fixing it
<ogra_> ah, sorry, missed that above
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Physical Therapy Day! 😃
<jgdx> Laney, hi. I will. Not sure when, though. Will know more this evening.
<Laney> jgdx: ok, I'm just checking that it doesn't get lost
<lotuspsychje> are there known issues on devel-proposed on nexus7 before login screen it reboots again?
<ogra_> oooh i know famous people !
 * ogra_ looks at john-mcaleely 
<ogra_> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-touch-developer-proposes-64-bit-arm64-images-of-ubuntu-for-phones-491134.shtml
<ogra_> :)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: do you know maybe if upstart changes the PWD to /home/phablet when stating apps instead of the _actual_ working dir?
<john-mcaleely> ooh
<john-mcaleely> Mr McAleely
<john-mcaleely> very formal#
<john-mcaleely> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> zbenjamin, depends ... if it uses ubuntu-app-launch it will use the apps workdir, if it is an upstart process run from ~/.init or from the system user session it might do that
<zbenjamin> ogra_: started by clicking on the icon.
<ogra_> zbenjamin, then it uses ubuntu-app-launch
<zbenjamin> ogra_: thing is i try to get a proper profiling with applauncherd.
<ogra_> which should wrap all the confinement around it
<zbenjamin> ogra_: the ivoker forwards only the PWD env var, which always points to /home/phablet
<ogra_> zbenjamin, talk to tedg
<ogra_> (once he is up)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: ok thanks
<ogra_> ubuntu-app-launch surely has ways to inject something
<mardy> greyback: hi! I'm encountering a unity8 crash whenever I test the development version of the facebook webapp, and it seems I can reproduce it all the time
<mardy> greyback: what logs would you like me to collect?
<greyback> mardy: backtrace please
<mardy> greyback: the files in /var/crash/ show that the core dump was uploaded; but I don't know where to find it
<didrocks> mardy: some trick I learnt recently (and yeah, I agree it's confusing now that whoopsie uploads them instead of apport to launchpad…) is to go to system-settings, privacy, diagnostic
<didrocks> mardy: you have a link to see your reported stacktraces
<didrocks> (and can share it)
<mardy> didrocks: oh, cool!
<didrocks> mardy: would be cooler to get a more direct way :p
<greyback> yep
<greyback> sudo gdbus call -y -d com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences -o /com/ubuntu/WhoopsiePreferences -m com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences.GetIdentifier
<greyback> that returns a UUID
<greyback> which you can append to https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/ to get all your crash reports
<didrocks> ok, that's how it gets the link :p
<didrocks> (system-settings)
<didrocks> and then, you end up in a beautiful page with only stacktrace ids
<didrocks> pick the preferred one :p
<mardy> greyback: even better, thanks! Here it is: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/55b25b5c-55f4-11e5-be0c-fa163e4ccdf2
<mardy> greyback: and the unity8.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12312447/
<mardy> greyback: it happens right after a trusted session is closed
<greyback> mardy: yuk, fail in the renderer. Can you report bug please
<mardy> greyback: sure
<greyback> thanks
<mardy> didrocks: wasn't there a way to convert error reports from errors.ubuntu.com into bugs?
<didrocks> mardy: not that I know of, if you disable whoopsie, you can use report-bug and report to launchpad
<didrocks> mardy: I don't know what's the state of packages from the overlay ppa, are they retraced? you may have to retrace it yourself rather
<didrocks> (installing the dbg pacakges + running gdb)
<ncls> the Music app doesn't work anymore on my phone, so after two reboots I uninstalled it and tried to reinstall but is the store down ? can't access to any app
<zbenjamin> ogra_: just played around a bit, and the value from getcwd() is indeed different from $PWD
<undertasker> I just read this description of an uapp:
<undertasker> - Continues playing when the app is in the background or the screen is off.
<undertasker> So it is possible to run apps in the background
<nhaines> undertasker: no.
<undertasker> What mechanism/setting are they using.
<ogra_> apps can talk to system services that keep running in the background
<ogra_> i.e. a music app can use media-hub ... the app gets stopped but media-hub cares that the music keeps playing
<undertasker> Can I make a command line application a service?
<undertasker> respectively, do daemons keep running?
<ogra_> on a session level (running as the pahblet user)
<ogra_> but not on a system level without making the OS writable (and losing upgradeability)
<undertasker> Am I the only one that think this is dumb?
<undertasker> thinks
<ogra_> on a phone ?
<undertasker> Well, there are many situations where I want to keep things running, like sshuttle, a SIP client or a mumble client.
<undertasker> (Only to name some)
<nhaines> undertasker: probably.
<ogra_> so write patches for the services to provide these features ... then write apops that use these services
<ogra_> *apps
<davmor2> ogra_: I prefer apops
<majin> Hello i have
<ogra_> ok, me too i guess :)
<undertasker> I'm a hardware guy, not much of a system coder.
<majin> S4 mini GT-I9192 and i want install ubuntu touch
<majin> is any way to do this?
<ogra_> !devices | majin
<ubot5> majin: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> undertasker, well, then you have to wait til someone else does it or pay someone to do it for you
<undertasker> There should be program like daemonize, that can keep every application active and running in the background.
<nhaines> undertasker: I disagree.
<ogra_> no, there shouldnt
<undertasker> Why not?
<ogra_> you have very strong constraints on a phone WRT memory and battery life
<undertasker> Well, if the user wants to drain his battery, why not letting him.
<ogra_> if you allow random apps to drain the battery or eat your ram you are not better than android in the end and your battery life will suck
<ogra_> because there is a design that allows the user to do the same without draining the battery
<undertasker> Not random apps, only some that the user can start manually, should he need  them.
<ogra_> it just requires more work to use it
<undertasker> But until everything is available as a service, why not having a workaround?
<nhaines> undertasker: because then no one will work on the services.
<majin> i read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices my phone is not there. if it port ubuntu touch for S4 mini . Does may some part of my phone don't work like bluetooth or somthing else?
<ogra_> majin, most likely ...
<davmor2> majin: possible
<nhaines> majin: porting is the process of making those things work.
<ogra_> thats the meaning of porting ... "make that stuff work" :)
<undertasker> Is GPS available as a service? For recording a trail even when the phone is hibernating?
<ogra_> 1) make it build 2) make itboot 3) make all devices work on the port
<ogra_> undertasker, not yet i think
<ogra_> tvoss would know
<ogra_> (surely on the list of things)
<undertasker> Can I at least create cron jobs?
<tvoss> undertasker, yup, on the backlog
<majin> my phone has  unoffical cyanogenmod rom . is it enough for start porting or it need offical cyanogemod?
<ogra_> majin, perferably AOSP
<tvoss> undertasker, apps are not allowed to do that on purpose. Patches to the location service to enable the location service for trusted helpers are very welcome :)
<majin> cyanogenmod used AOSP , right?
<ogra_> undertasker, not without making the phone wriutable (though i'd consider that a bug, someone would have to file it ... its a one line change to fix it)
<undertasker> What's a trusted helper in this context?
<ogra_> majin, but they modified it so you will likely hit extra issues you will have to fix ... starting from CM is surely possible but likely more work ... if you can find an AOSP tree that will be easier
<popey> ogra_: john-mcaleely what is bug 1437633 blocked on?
<ubot5> bug 1437633 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Choosing not to report crashes and errors setting reverts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437633
<ogra_> popey, time
<jibel> popey, thanks for the dupe, I oculdn't find it
<popey> np
<popey> found another while looking
<ogra_> popey, i'll try to get to it before next OTA but i really cant promise anything, depnds on how much time snappy leaves me
<popey> ogra_: can someone else do it?
<ogra_> i guess so
<ogra_> all info needed should be in the bug already
<john-mcaleely> popey, I don't know
<popey> it's a shame to have been broken since forever, especially since it is arguably a security flaw (user says 'no' to send data to us, we ignore it)
<popey> s/security/privacy/
<tvoss> undertasker, think a component that is triggered by the location service on position updates. The component would only be granted a very limited amount of resources (RAM, CPU) for a very limited amount of time
<tvoss> undertasker, but that should enable you to enable GPS logging
<tedg> zbenjamin: Yeah, it is set to the directory that the click is installed in.
<tedg> zbenjamin: Makes it so that things like "qmlscene foo.qml" work.
<zbenjamin> tedg: yeah, so PWD != getcwd right
<zbenjamin> $PWD
<tedg> I'd have to double check, but I don't think so.
<tedg> $PWD I think will always be the user's home directory.
<zbenjamin> tedg: well $PWD seems to point to /home/phablet, whereas getcwd() returns the click install path
<tedg> It'll be the cwd for upstart
<tedg> Yeah, that makes sense to me.
<oSoMoN> dpm, do we have documentation on how to enable click apps for translation, and more specifically on where the mo files should be located in the package for the UITK to find and use them?
<dpm> oSoMoN, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/internationalizing-your-app/
<dpm> davidcalle, looking at that doc, "Translations are included in your click package in data/share/locale//LC_MESSAGES/.mo" - is this correct? Are they not usually directly under share/locale/.. ?
<oSoMoN> dpm, yeah, that’s what I was going to say, from looking at apps installed on my device, the mo files are either under share/locale/ or under $domain/locale/
<davidcalle> dpm, sure, but in a click package this path is in data/
<oSoMoN> and I suppose there is a missing "$lang" token in the path
<davidcalle> Though, I understand how this can be misleading
<dpm> ok, thanks for checking davidcalle. oSoMoN, yeah, the doc is definitely missing the $LANG bit
<davidcalle> oSoMoN, looks like the cms stripped it, indeed
<dpm> yeah
<oSoMoN> davidcalle, I think this is misleading, as it says "in your click package"
<oSoMoN> in your click package != in your source tree, right?
<davidcalle> oSoMoN, and click package != project folder, if you unpack a click, it's in data/
<davidcalle> oSoMoN, but on the other hand, the fact that's in data/ is just an implementation detail of click packaging. Should be removed from the doc, indeed.
<oSoMoN> davidcalle, yes, I think so
<davidcalle> dpm, oSoMoN, fixed, thanks!
<oSoMoN> davidcalle, that was fast, thanks!
<dpm> thanks oSoMoN, davidcalle!
<ogra_> Stskeeps, are you guys copying us ?!? .... (our phone project lead left a week ago)
<Stskeeps> ogra_: naah
<Stskeeps> ogra_: i'm more amazed this stuff becomes news articles
<ogra_> hah, yeah, i was too whe christian left
<ogra_> *when
<Stskeeps> ogra_: people move on, i'd be more worried if a large portion of engineers left :)
<ogra_> and everybody is like: "they are doomed !!!"
<ogra_> we should spread rumours about that secret managers exchange programme between jolla and canonical ;)
<Stskeeps> ogra_: somebody already started that, claiming marc will join ubuntu touch..
<popey> hah
<ogra_> lol+
<morphis> Stskeeps: :D
<ncls> is the Ubuntu App Store down ?
 * beuno checks
<beuno> ncls, doesn't look like it
<beuno> what are you seeing?
<ncls> beuno: well ... nothing, when I click on it from the menu, it makes the orange bottom loading bar move for a minute, then nothing
<ncls> same thing when I search for something
<beuno> alecu, ^
<ncls> My Music app stopped working (didn't play audio when I clicked on the play button) so I uninstalled it, but I can't get to install it again since the store is unavailable
<ncls> (I know this might not solve the problem, but rebooting the phone didn't work either)
<beuno> ncls, the servers are all up, so it might be local?
<ncls> beuno : well, maybe, but I tried to access it from different places
<beuno> ncls, does this URL work for you?  https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/click-metadata?name=com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code&name=com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.ubuntu-authenticator
<ncls> from my phone ?
<beuno> ncls, start from your computer
<beuno> if they're on the same network
<ncls> yes it does work from the computer, but my phone is not on the wifi
<beuno> ncls, so that's the host that your phone would be accessing
<beuno> can you try putting your phone on the wifi, test again?
<ncls> beuno: I'll try with 3G first, as I don't have the WiFi code
<beuno> sure
<ncls> it does work
<ncls> I mean, I get to the same Array of JSON objects
<ncls> beuno:
<popey> bfiller: did you see the mail to the list and bug 1492551? Should we crank a build and put in the store to replace the broken one?
<ubot5> bug 1492551 in notes-app "Notes no longer starts after system update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492551
<popey> bfiller: I realise you guys are pretty busy, I'm happy to help here.
<beuno> ncls, so it's likely some service on the phone has a problem
<beuno> which I need to defer you to alecu or dobey
<ncls> beuno: ok thank you for your help
<bfiller> popey: havent' seen that
<bfiller> popey: if you don't mind taking a look that would be great
<popey> bfiller: np
<marco_g> hi guys, I have a question, what kind of shell Ubuntu Touch use? dash or bash?
<ogra_> marco_g, the same setup thats used on desktops
<ogra_> (dash as /bin/sh ... bash for login shells)
<marco_g> dash it's right?
<ogra_> for /bin/sh, yes
<ogra_> if you log in via terminal-app, USB or ssh the login shell for the user is bash though
<marco_g> ok, thank you :)
<n1ghtmar3> hi
<n1ghtmar3> how are you all/
<popey> Great.
<n1ghtmar3> i wanted to ask if any of you folks ever tried to install ubuntu touch on chinese android device
<n1ghtmar3> specs 512 ram , meditaek mtk652 1.3 ghz quad core
<popey> not personally.
<n1ghtmar3> ok. so do you know anyone who has ever tried
<n1ghtmar3> hello?
<jpconklin> I am trying to put Ubuntu onto my dell smartphone.
<jpconklin> any suggestions?
<popey> jpconklin: dell make phones?
<beuno> jpconklin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<popey> JamesTait: is there an api to get app stats (downloads / users) from the click store?
<rschroll> Question on app review: How long show I expect to wait for a manual review of an app that failed the automated review?
<rschroll> jdstrand, perhaps you know ^^
<popey> JamesTait: specifically, the raw data used for the graphs for individual apps
<JamesTait> popey, I'm not sure, off the top of my head, where that data comes from. Let me see what I can figure out.
<popey> JamesTait: thanks, i couldn't find anything in the docs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/
<jdstrand> rschroll: it can be fast or not. Ie, there is no typical-- the processes surrounding manual reviews are not well-defined because there isn't staff to do them and because they shouldn't be necessary (ie, we don't want to reinvent myapps)
<jdstrand> that said, I've been asked to look at your app
<jdstrand> I can take a look now
<stakewinner00> How can I completely remove some app? I have deleted some apps but still consume memory. And sudo apt-get autoclean don't works.
<popey> stakewinner00: on ubuntu phone?
<stakewinner00> yep, ubuntu phone
<stakewinner00> bq e4.5
<popey> stakewinner00: a few apps are baked into the read-only image so aren't easily removed I'm afraid
<popey> any in partiular?
<stakewinner00> popey, Some default apps like flickr, yelp and a game called "Cut The Rope Free", etc.
<popey> yeah, I don't think you can fully remove them
<stakewinner00> ok.
<rschroll> jdstrand: Thanks.  I've had review requests get lost before, so I just wanted to make sure that wasn't happening again.
<JamesTait> popey, it doesn't look like it's surfaced in an API currently, no.
<popey> JamesTait: :(
<popey> JamesTait: should I file a bug? Would be nice to be able to graph that locally
<JamesTait> popey, would you mind? I can't make any promises as to priority, but at least then it's tracked and people can +1 it.
<popey> ok
<popey> JamesTait: where should I file it please?
<JamesTait> https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+filebug
<popey> kk thanks
<popey> JamesTait: done, and spammed around developers to get them to "me too" it ;)
<JamesTait> Thx. ☺
<jdstrand> rschroll: hrm, you've hit a rather difficult area
<jdstrand> dpm: hi! can you take a look at my comments in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/3405/ ?
<dhbiker> hi there... just curious.. is it encouraged to hack around core apps like music ? or is it considered blasphemy ? :D
<jdstrand> dpm: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/3405/feedback/ is a better link. I think this is going to require some discussion
<dpm> dhbiker, it's very much encouraged! https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/
<ahayzen> dhbiker, please hack away :-) pages for the core apps are here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/
<jdstrand> meh, several typos. I wish there was an 'edit' field in the review page :)
<dpm> jdstrand, give me a minute and I'll look into it
<ahayzen> ...damn dpm beat me ;-)
<jdstrand> dpm: it is problem something you are going to want to discuss with your team
<jdstrand> probably*
 * jdstrand did not sleep enough last night
<dhbiker> dpm, ahayzen ty already found it .. :D  starting to join the community after 3 weeks of usage to get comfortable with the OS :)
 * dpm hugs ahayzen :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> I love it when people drop by offering to contribute, and the author of the app happens to be here :)
<dhbiker> lol :D
<dhbiker> well i like the OS
<popey> reminds me, I need to change that file manager icon on the site!
<dhbiker> was quite worried that i bought the wrong device after N900 but apparently i didn't :D
<dhbiker> didn't really like ubuntu till this ubuntu touch
<dhbiker> unity + keyboard and mouse... errr xD
<rschroll> jdstrand: Thanks for looking it over.  For now, I'll submit it to the open app store.  Feel free to follow up if you need more info or would like me to consider proposed solutions: rschroll at gmail.
<dpm> thanks for the understanding rschroll
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> thank you
<rschroll> Well, I'm not sure I understand some of the confinement decisions, but I'm willing to accept them.
<rschroll> Philosophic difference only, I suppose.
<dhbiker> if you enable dev mode on the device... do you still get the updates ? (arale rc proposed)
<mcphail> dhbiker: yes
<mcphail> dhbiker: OTA updates will come unless you make / read/write by a particular incantaion, thereby creating a dotfile which blocks updates (afaik)
<dhbiker> ah. k
<mcphail> I see Apple may be planning to allow ad-blockers for the browser on iOS. Would be nice to see that on Ubuntu. It would save me hacking my /etc/hosts file
<dhbiker> haha
<dhbiker> what base is the browser from ?
<mcphail> dhbiker: on Ubuntu? the renderer is a fork of chromium
<dhbiker> oh nice
<popey> mcphail: dhbiker it doesn't block updates if you go RW
<popey> it just isn't a tested scenario, so could break
<mcphail> popey: I think "phablet-config writable-image" disables updates (if that method is still supported)
<steve____> is there native support for wifi hotspot on ubuntu touch?
<mcphail> steve____: yes
<steve____> thanks
<fire_mx4> hi chat
<fire_mx4> anyone available here?
<popey> mcphail: nope
<mcphail> popey: might be best to remove the information from the wiki, then, on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<popey> hmmm
<popey> thanks
<Inoki> Guys I have a problem. Can't transfer files between my E5 and Ubuntu 14.04.2
<Inoki> I connected the phone via USB 3.0 and now it sees it, but cannot transfer anything.
<grrrrrrr> what happens?
<Inoki> It says: libmtp error:  Could not send object info.
<Inoki> Does the same with dev mode on.
<Inoki> And the screen is not locked.
<grrrrrrr> Do you use banshee media player on your desktop?
<Inoki> Nope, Quod Libet.
<Inoki> I just tried sudo apt-get -y install libmtpserver-dev mtp-server, but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<grrrrrrr> Google suggests banshee mtp can interfere with nautilus mtp. Maybe quod libet does the same?
<Inoki> I have no idea... but stuff like this shouldn't create issues... Ubuntu not being able to connect to Ubuntu...
 * grrrrrrr shrugs
<grrrrrrr> MTP really needs to die
<Inoki> Not even sudo apt-get install mtpfs helps...
<JanC> mtp-server sounds like you want to be an MTP-device yourself
<grrrrrrr> does mtp work with android phones?
<Inoki> It did, but I don't have one here.
<JanC> I'm sure they support MTP somehow
<grrrrrrr> did it work before or after you installed quod libet?
<JanC> e.g. to print
<popey> grrrrrrr: I don't have a 14.04 system handy, but it should work...
<popey> I am on 15.10 and it works fine
<Inoki> Android phones always worked.
<popey> oops, wrong person :)
<popey> Inoki: do you use nautilus?
<Inoki> popey: Yup, it's basically a fresh install of 14.04.2 due to kernel 3.16, but terminal shows 14.04.3 after recent updates. Fully up-to-date.
<popey> hmmm
<popey> Inoki: http://askubuntu.com/questions/602488/ubuntu-phone-bq-aquaris-e4-5-usb-problem
<M4rtinK> well, the biggest problem with MTP is that it is broken by design
<grrrrrrr> yep
<M4rtinK> it does not even support seek/random access !
<Inoki> Ok, this is odd,
<Inoki> When I run lsusb I can't see the phone
<Inoki> lsusb
<Inoki> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0cf3:3004 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<Inoki> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 5986:0652 Acer, Inc
<Inoki> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0438:7900 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<Inoki> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Inoki> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller
<Inoki> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:c246 Logitech, Inc. Gaming Mouse G300
<Inoki> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
<Inoki> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0438:7900 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<Inoki> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Inoki> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<Inoki> Bus 003 Device 009: ID 2a47:2008
<Inoki> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<M4rtinK> and not to mention all the "media player" baggage it has been lugging around from its origins
<M4rtinK> so my recommendation is to not even *think* about using MTP
<M4rtinK> it's such a waste of time
<popey> 2a47:2008 is the phone
<M4rtinK> just setup usb networking or even wifi connectivity
<Inoki> M4rtinK: yeah, I uninstalled all three packages suggested ;)
<M4rtinK> and use sshfs/scp
<Inoki> popey: but why doesn't it say...
<M4rtinK> I have been using this setup from the beginning with exactly 0 issues :)
<popey> because the phone came out after the database of USB IDs on your pc
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbutils/+bug/1421740
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421740 in usbutils (Ubuntu) "Add USB ID description for 2a47:0c02 "bq Aquaris E4.5"" [Medium,Triaged]
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602760/ubuntuphone-does-not-connect-to-ubuntu-desktop looks good
<popey> via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ciborium/+bug/1434992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1434992 in ciborium (Ubuntu) "Connecting Phone to PC does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Inoki> Trying the PPA popey
<grrrrrrr> Any news on a commercial tablet device yet?
<Inoki> Still doesn't work popey
<Inoki> Could it be because I removed libmtpserver-dev mtp-server mtpfs before?
<Inoki> I tried those packages before but they didn't help, so I removed them.
<Inoki> Anyway, thanks for the help guys, gotta run, late here
<Sleep_Walker> hi
<Sleep_Walker> thanks for hotspot functionality :)
<Sleep_Walker> question: can I somehow rise volume during call to higher value than using buttons on the side?
<Sleep_Walker> it seems that changing volume through ssh during the call on both sinks has no effect
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-09
<morphis> ogra_: is there any way to run specific state data cleanups when an update is applied?
<morphis> or does this always needs to be implemented as quirk in the component itself?
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wonderful Weirdos Day! 😝
<ogra_> morphis, have a look at /etc/init/boot-hooks/
<morphis> ogra_: hm
<morphis> ogra_: I think I will solve this differently
<ogra_> your choice :)
<popey> oSoMoN: chrisccoulson i am getting this in browser when trying to play audio - "[0908/090726:ERROR:render_media_log.cc(18)] MediaEvent: PIPELINE_ERROR demuxer: could not open"
<popey> oSoMoN: chrisccoulson dunno if it's the browser or oxide?
<oSoMoN> popey, that’s oxide, which version of liboxideqtcore0 is installed on your device?
<popey> oSoMoN:  1.8.4-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~overlay1
<oSoMoN> popey, does that happen for all pages that play audio, or only a specific one?
<chrisccoulson> popey, what audio source? It's more likely to be an issue with that
<popey> a specific one
<popey> bbc.co.uk/radio4
<popey> with the iphone user agent
<mcphail> we can change user agent?
<popey> ya
<popey> [M#X[Exec=aa-exec-click -p bbcradio4.popey_bbcradio4_0.1 -- webapp-container  --user-agent-string="Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; CPU iPhone OS 7_1_2 like Mac OS X) AppleWebKit/537.51.2 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/7.0 Mobile/11D257 Safari/9537.53" --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://*.bbc.co.uk/radio4*,https?://*.bbc.com/radio4* http://bbc.co.uk/radio4
<chrisccoulson> popey, desktop or the phone? On the desktop, it just asks me to install flash
<popey> chrisccoulson: yeah, you have to fake the UA
<popey> I'm doing this on the phone
<chrisccoulson> In any case, the most likely cause of that error is ffmpeg failing to determine the input stream format
<popey> bummer
<stakewinner00> where is the source code of telegram for ubuntu phone?
<popey> stakewinner00: https://launchpad.net/libqtelegram
<stakewinner00> thanks.
<jgdx> dandrader, hey, any progress on 1468029 ?
<jgdx> dandrader, that's bug 1492185
<ubot5> bug 1492185 in QtMir "unity8 crashes when running ubuntu keyboard test" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492185
<dandrader> jgdx, I posted a fix for bug 1492185 a while ago. Now it's just sitting there waiting to get landed
<ubot5> bug 1492185 in QtMir "unity8 crashes when running ubuntu keyboard test" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492185
<jgdx> dandrader, nice. Is that in a silo?
<dandrader> jgdx, I don't know. greyback_? ^^^
<greyback_> jgdx: nope, not until silo14 lands
<greyback_> which is in QA queue, might land today with luck
<jgdx> greyback_, dandrader, okay, thank you.
<Elleo> kenvandine: heya, could you add the checklist to: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/fix_blank_type/+merge/269511 then I'm ready to approve it
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<kenvandine> Elleo, done, i had run through the checklist already just forgot to comment
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool
<Elleo> kenvandine: approved
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<jgdx> kenvandine, mornin, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/allow-insecure-hotspot/+merge/269671 and https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1487432/+merge/268741 ?
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<jgdx> pete-woods, inetwork's failing to build every time now. Anything I have to do?
<jgdx> pete-woods, though this is very contradictory, is it not? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12321178/ :)
<Riddell> Tassadar: do you have any plans to make wily images of ubuntu touch for nexus 5?
<jgdx> kenvandine, good catch. Pushed r1526
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<rbasak> Is there any way to inspect what is keeping dbus-daemon so busy? I suspect it's causing a battery drain issue.
<sam__> quit
<kenvandine> rbasak, we think we know already, it's wifi related with network-manager
<kenvandine> rbasak, it's being worked on
<rbasak> kenvandine: thanks. Do you have a bug I can track please? I'd like to see if my observations match. I did suspect that leaving and returning home (ie. leaving and returning within range of wifi) triggered it somehow. I don't usually have mobile data enabled.
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, got that bug number handy?
<kenvandine> for the dbus-daemon spinning
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, one sec
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1480877
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480877 in Canonical System Image "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i knew you would have that handy :)
<pmcgowan> my favorite bug
<kenvandine> rbasak, ^^
<ogra_> mpt, whats the rationale for turning on the screen on any kind of usb plug events ?  ... usually if i notice my battery runs low, i turn off the screen, attch the USB to charge and have to turn off the screen again ... once i quickly need to leave home, i pull out the charger, the screen turns on and i havce to turn it off manually again before putting it into my pocket ...
<ogra_> mpt, not touching the screen state when plugging but instead having a notification that i can unplug the charger from the wall socket to not have it waste power would be a lot more helpful imho
<JanC> so, my mobile provider sent me a survey today and question #1 was what OS runs on your smartphone; let's see if/how they react to someone using an Ubuntu Touch phone...  :)
<JanC> (and at least they had the option to enter your own if it wasn't in the obvious preset answers!)
<Undertasker> I just got my bq aquaris 4.5. Where dafug is the email client?
<k1l> Undertasker: install dekko
<Undertasker> And why doesn't it show my contacts from the sim card?
<Undertasker> Is there a smb client?
<popey> Undertasker: in progress. we've added smb support to file manager, but not complete yet
<Undertasker> I haven't even found the filemanager yet
<Undertasker> Ok, found it
<rbasak> kenvandine: thanks. "dbus-monitor" on my phone suggests similar, though I do see plenty of other noise I wouldn't expect.
<Undertasker> Can I install Kodi somehow?
<popey> Undertasker: not yet, but poke ogra_ enough and maybe soon :)
<Undertasker> speaking of dekko, how do I send mails? I can write them, but there's no send button.
<davmor2> Undertasker: do you have an actual internet connection currently on it?
<Undertasker> Funny, after saving the message, I can send it.
<davmor2> Undertasker: There is no send button while there is no internet connection, if you are on 3g then it might be that your connection dropped initially that would then hide the send button
<davmor2> and then the connection came back after you saved so then it could send
<Undertasker> No, I'm on wifi all the time
<Undertasker> It seems that dekko doesn't receive emails when the phone is sleeping?
<davmor2> Undertasker: part of the app life cycle only certain services run in the background everything else is closed when the phone is off/app has no focus
<Undertasker> Then how can I receive mails in the background?
<davmor2> Undertasker: set you phone to never sleep and have the app in the foreground all the time
<pmcgowan> we are working on a way to get new email notifications with a plugin to polld
<pmcgowan> which is the best we can do without a relationship with the service provider for proper push notifications
<Undertasker> Is there an FM radio app for the aquaris 4.5?
<davmor2> Undertasker: not that I know too
<m0n5t3r_> who can point me to the general direction of the app to file a bug against for this: even with notifications disabled on the welcome screen, when an SMS arrives it gets displayed for a few seconds - enough for someone who doesn't know the passphrase to see 6 digit codes sent by Twitter, Google, etc...
<m0n5t3r_> I assume whatever passes for libnotify these days doesn't obey that setting on touch
<zaolin> Why does ubuntu-touch make use of OpenSSL 1.0.1f from cyanogenmod which is totally outdated and maybe insecure ?
<davmor2> zaolin: because it is the version of the package in vivid
<davmor2> zaolin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<m0n5t3r>   Candidate: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu11.4
<m0n5t3r> for openssl :)
<davmor2> zaolin: did that answer your question?  It will be updated with security fixes too hence the 11.4 bit :)
<zaolin> davmor2: so it's not a cyanogenmod version. It's the normal ubuntu patched version ?
<m0n5t3r> zaolin: yup; the android bits are isolated in a container, away from the distro :)
<davmor2> zaolin: Yeap
<zaolin> davmor2: Okay, good to know. I guess I am used to new versions because of my distro (gentoo).
<zaolin> davmor2: Are there any plans to integrate full disk encryption ?
<benjamin__> howdy all,
<benjamin__> Any devs in the room?
<stakewinner00> yesterday I asked if it was possible to completely remove some default apps like amazon. I uninstalled amazon but keeps consuming memory. In that case,is it only a wasted space in my phone, or is running in background and for this reason can not be completely removed?
<m0n5t3r> stakewinner00: I think it's not running if you disable it, but it will keep pestering you with updates and make selecting actual lenses you want harded because of the clutter
 * m0n5t3r looking for a way to get rid of the cap as well
<stakewinner00> another question, ubuntu phone uses unity?
<brendand> stakewinner00, of course. not the same version as on the desktop though (yet)
<stakewinner00> I readed some things about ubuntu (and unity) related with privacy like this https://www.eff.org/es/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks.
<stakewinner00> But i found articles like http://www.pcworld.com/article/2840401/ubuntus-unity-8-desktop-removes-the-amazon-search-spyware.html . Is canonical more concerned with privacy in ubuntu phone?
<popey> We're just as concerned as before. But Unity8 works differently than Unity7
<popey> So doesn't search in the same way.
<stakewinner00> Thanks, and sorry for my poor english.
<popey> stakewinner00: your english is fine :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-10
<undertasker> I got an Ubuntu phone yesterday (Aquaris 4.5). It sucks.
<Stskeeps> then sell it to somebody who'll like it, get back the money? :P
<undertasker> That's what I'll most likely do.
<undertasker> You can't even charge it from a normal USB port (in my case a hub that can deliver 4A!). It barely keeps the charge, but the % never goes up.
<undertasker> It's bulky, the display is bad for that price, the wifi connection becomes slow after some minutes, so I have to reconnect, etc.
<undertasker> No email reception in the background.
<undertasker> Not really usable at this time.
<undertasker> I don't understand why the developers work on eye candy, while essential functions are missing.
<undertasker> Location Service Test:
<undertasker> Error:
<undertasker> PositionSource.NoPositioningMetho...
<mpt> ogra_, I have no idea
<mpt> And I very much doubt that any designer ever specced that or even thought about it
<ogra_> ah, i thought it was a design thin
<ogra_> g
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Swap Ideas Day! 😃
<undertasker> Any ideas, why my GPS doesn't work? BQ Aquaris 4.5
<Stanley00> undertasker: I can't tell, but can you post full error message?
<undertasker> Location Service Test:
<undertasker> Error:
<undertasker> PositionSource.NoPositioningMetho...
<undertasker> The rest is unreadable
<undertasker> Also every other program I've tested so far never gets a position
<undertasker> All GPS options are enabled, the phone has a working mobile data connection (HSDPA).
<undertasker> And I'm outdoors with free sight in all directions.
<Stanley00> undertasker: try find solution here then http://askubuntu.com/questions/603101/gps-unvailable-on-aquaris-e45
<Stanley00> gps is slow, you may need wifi, or wait about 20min
<davmor2> undertasker: did you enable the here maps part or just gps?
<undertasker> Both
<undertasker> Stanley00: I already read that, but it doesn't help
<davmor2> undertasker: where in the world are you based
<undertasker> Germany
<davmor2> undertasker: hmmm should just work then
<Stanley00> undertasker: doesn't help? I think it's very clear that, you need to have wifi or wait 20min if you use gps alone.
<Stanley00> davmor2: can here map work with HSDPA location?
<Stanley00> undertasker: actually, 20min is too much, I got gps alone about less than 10min for the first time connect on my E5.
<undertasker> I tried it yesterday with wifi on, but in the house. All other phones and GPS receivers get a fix there, but the bq didn't.
<davmor2> Stanley00: Here uses everything it can to get info for agps and then standard gps after that
<davmor2> Stanley00: norm is around 15 minutes
<undertasker> Today I was outside, maybe 20 min, with HSDPA, but nothing.
<undertasker> I'll try again longer, but I have to say that even if it works then, it's not usable. I have a standalone GPS module, some years old, and that gets a fix in 2-3 minutes, even if I didn't power it up for over a year.
<davmor2> undertasker: open system-settings→security→Location access in there ensure the apps you use for location are registers and have a tick and make sure that the here option is enabled and then reboot and try again
<undertasker> I did. Every app has access, all gps options are enabled, I restarted, left the phone running outside for half an hour. Nothing.
<davmor2> undertasker: you need to have a location based app open in the foreground and the phone screen kept awake for gps to work if agps isn't.
<undertasker> Sure.
<undertasker> Is there a way to log the communication to the GPS? Or get the raw data?
<undertasker> I miss the back button. Badly.
<ogra_> you will miss the swiping in no time ;)
 * ogra_ recently had to use an android phone after over a year and nearly got mad about the back button
<ogra_> so inconsistent
<davmor2> ogra_: ah that is because the used the back button, I hit the app switcher or home button and only use the back button in app when I have no choice but to use it :)
<undertasker> Can I ssh into the phone through USB?
<ogra_> you can use phablet-shell, that creates an ssh session over adb
<argon18> yes, but you need the ubuntu-sdk
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> only phablet-tools
<undertasker> Is this the gpsd? /custom/vendor/here/location-provider/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf/posclientd --preinst-dir /custom/vendor/here/location-provider/share --storage-dir /userdata/system-data/var/lib/ubuntu-location-provider-here
<undertasker> How does the main processor communicate with the gps? i2c, spi, system bus?
<undertasker> btw. phablet-shell doesn't work, but adb shell does. I could've thought of that earlier.
<undertasker> So how do I get raw gps data?
<undertasker> cat /dev/gps gives nothing
<ogra_> how does phablet-shell not work ?
<ogra_> (it definitely should, whats the error ?)
<undertasker> "/custom/vendor/here/location-provider/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf/posclientd --preinst-dir /custom/vendor/here/location-provider/share --storage-dir /userdata/system-data/var/lib/ubuntu-location-provider-here"
<undertasker> Sorry. wrong buffer
<undertasker> "/home/keiner/.ssh/known_hosts updated.
<undertasker> Original contents retained as /home/keiner/.ssh/known_hosts.old
<undertasker> ls: cannot access /home/keiner/.ssh/*.pub: No such file or directory"
<ogra_> oh, right, you need a key on the host machine :)
<ogra_> we dont allow ssh paasword auth on the phone for obvious reasons :)
<undertasker> ok, got it
<ogra_> (a 4 digit pin isnt really a secure ssh password :) )
<undertasker> works now
<undertasker> But again, how to get raw gps data?
<ogra_> undertasker, tvoss should know, i think there are various tools in ubuntu-location-service  to read data directly for debugging
<undertasker> tvoss: are you listening?
<undertasker> ubuntu-location-serviced-cli --property is_online --get
<undertasker> Location service is Problem executing the CLI: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.ubuntu.location.Service was not provided by any .service files
<undertasker> Can I safely use apt, or will that screw up my phone?
<jgdx> undertasker, a writeable image has the potential to screw up your phone
<k1l_> you wont get updates when you make your image writeable to use apt-get, iirc
<jgdx> k1l_, I don't find that to be the case. Maybe I'm doing something wrong/right.
<ogra_> yeah, sadly you will get upgrades and your system will be broken silently
 * ogra_ looks forward to snappy on the phone ... :)
<jgdx> whats snappy
<undertasker> A little crocodile
<ogra_> :D
<davmor2> jgdx: Don't bait the bear
 * ogra_ notes undertasker is german :)
<undertasker> Dang, got me.
<ogra_> jgdx, the next evolution step of the phone OS
<jgdx> ogra_, ;)
<jgdx> the next evolution, period
<ogra_> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/snappy in case you like marketing docs :)
<m0n5t3r_> bleah, and here I was, hoping the phone os will become more usable, not less... like being able to install stuff like a normal distro
<jgdx> snappy das kleine revolution
<ogra_> or better https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<ogra_> m0n5t3r_, you mean configure, make, make install in unpackaeg tarballs ?
<ogra_> *unpacked
<m0n5t3r_> nope, apt-get
<m0n5t3r_> snappy smells like lock-in
<ogra_> so you are referring to debian based distros :)
<ogra_> it isnt
<ogra_> and it is way way more flexible than the current phone OS
<m0n5t3r_> I looked into it briefly for VMs, gave up
<jgdx> lock-in? ogra_, isn't the packaging format open?
<ogra_> well, nobody forces you
<ogra_> jgdx, yes, and you can sidleoad anything you like ...
<m0n5t3r_> why, yes, it's open, and one is indeed free to package all the things he needs
<ogra_> and there is a tool that buiolds snaps for you from debs if you want to ...
<jgdx> m0n5t3r_, so what constitutes the lock?
<ogra_> as well as a "classic mode" that will integrate lxc containers you can just use with apt
<tvoss> undertasker, you want to run as sudo, and pass a --bus system
<undertasker> I already tried sudo, but what bus do I need?
<m0n5t3r_> jgdx: I was being sarcastic, maintaining my own snaps doesn't sound like much fun
<jgdx> m0n5t3r_, okay
<m0n5t3r_> given enough spare time it is doable, but...
<ogra_> unlike people from redhat want to make you belive, snappy is actually pushed by developers as a next step distro system with all the drawbacks we experienced over the last ten years removed ... not by marketing ;)
<undertasker> tvoss, what bus do I specify?
<ogra_> and the snap store is a direct result from experience with trying to support third party devs with ubuntu-software-center using debs
<tvoss> undertasker, system
 * m0n5t3r_ swallows sarcastic remark about systemd being pushed by developers as well
<m0n5t3r_> I'll be watching snappy, anyway
<undertasker> Instantiating and configuring: gps
<undertasker> Issue instantiating provider: Problem instantiating provider
<undertasker> Problem executing the daemon: The name is already owned on the bus.
<undertasker> Seems like it is already running
<ogra_> m0n5t3r_, systemd is a necessary evil ... sadly ... we dont have the manpower to maintain thousands of upstart jobs in each and every possible package
<m0n5t3r_> if it becomes usable it might solve a thing or two about deploying untrustable apps (<ahem>wordpress<ahem>)
 * ogra_ would have loved to stay with upstart ... but that would only have been possible if debian had helped maintaining the boot jobs in the packages
<ogra_> exactly
<undertasker> ubuntu-location-serviced-cli --property visible_space_vehicles --get --bus system
<undertasker> Visible space vehicles:
<undertasker> 	(type: gps, prn: 1, snr: 23, has_almanac_data: 0, has_ephimeris_data: 0, used_in_fix: 0, azimuth: 0 deg, elevation: 0 deg)
<undertasker> 	(type: gps, prn: 5, snr: 31, has_almanac_data: 0, has_ephimeris_data: 0, used_in_fix: 0, azimuth: 0 deg, elevation: 0 deg)
<undertasker> 	(type: gps, prn: 14, snr: 21, has_almanac_data: 0, has_ephimeris_data: 0, used_in_fix: 0, azimuth: 0 deg, elevation: 0 deg)
<undertasker> 	(type: gps, prn: 16, snr: 33, has_almanac_data: 0, has_ephimeris_data: 0, used_in_fix: 0, azimuth: 0 deg, elevation: 0 deg)
<undertasker> 	(type: gps, prn: 20, snr: 32, has_almanac_data: 0, has_ephimeris_data: 0, used_in_fix: 0, azimuth: 0 deg, elevation: 0 deg)
<undertasker> 	(type: gps, prn: 26, snr: 40, has_almanac_data: 0, has_ephimeris_data: 0, used_in_fix: 0, azimuth: 0 deg, elevation: 0 deg)
<undertasker> 	(type: gps, prn: 27, snr: 32, has_almanac_data: 0, has_ephimeris_data: 0, used_in_fix: 0, azimuth: 0 deg, elevation: 0 deg)
<undertasker> 	(type: gps, prn: 29, snr: 20, has_almanac_data: 0, has_ephimeris_data: 0, used_in_fix: 0, azimuth: 0 deg, elevation: 0 deg)
<ogra_> uuuuh !
<ogra_> use a pastebin please :)
<undertasker> So it sees in fact satellites, but doesn't get a fix
<ProstheticS> aww i missed a chance to bash systemd (im a sysadmin, nuff said right?)
<undertasker> It was still below the flood detector threshold
<ogra_> hah
<m0n5t3r_> "Visible space vehicles" lol
<ogra_> not above mine :P
<ogra_> s/not/but/
<undertasker> The snr is really good for indoors, so why is there no fix?
<nhaines> ogra_: haha, I was in the pool with a friend's kid a couple weeks ago and found a crocodile float and started singing "Ich bin Schappi, der kleine Krokodile, komm' aus Ägypten, der liegt direkt am Nil...." then I had to mutter "ich schapp' etwas etwas etwas..."
<ProstheticS> ogra: if you dont have the dev resources to maintain init scripts for all packages, whats gonna happen in future? i figured once you went snappy/click it was all over red rover for being based on deb unstable?
<nhaines> And he laughed and sang "etwas etwas" a bit and then asked me to stop singing the song.  :)
<ogra_> ProstheticS, snappy uses systemd
<ogra_> nhaines, lol
<ProstheticS> no doubt, but still, you're going to have to repackage everything right? well, every non system component
<ProstheticS> nonstandard system component perhaps is better?
<ogra_> well, snapcraft (the builder tool) creates the necessary systemd unit files automatically
<ogra_> in case you have a snap with a service
<ogra_> for the core system just the ones included in the debs are used
<ProstheticS> ah right, so still based on deb unstable in the future then right?
<ogra_> the core will always be built from debs
<ProstheticS> righto, makes more sense now
<ProstheticS> i guess.....
<ogra_> snaps can just be built from anything you can imagine
<ProstheticS> :p
<ogra_> a snap only wants binaries and be told how to use them ... how you create these binaries is totally up to you ... they can come from debs, they can come from a github build or whatever
<ogra_> (even from a tarball with make/make install)
<ProstheticS> so, you have an image, the base image, and you run the install against it (with a deb) then do a diff against it and make a snap from it? :p
<ogra_> you mean for the core image ?
<ProstheticS> nah , im just messing
<ProstheticS> dw
<ProstheticS> it sounds interesting to me, ide like to see it, but my resistance to go anywhere near systemd means that i might not see it for some time :p
<ProstheticS> apart from on live cds/ in vms
<ProstheticS> hell, for the first time in a while im contemplating gentoo again just to get a mainstream(ish) distro that isnt systemd and isnt ancient(ish) software (slackware and friends)
<ogra_> yeah, well ... snappy core is mainly: systemd, /bin/sh , the snappy binary ... and the glue to make these three work together
<ogra_> so yeah, if you have philosophical problems with systemd, snappy might not be for you
<ProstheticS> :D
<ogra_> btw, we should probably be in #snappy and not spam the phone channel with offtopic stuff
<m0n5t3r_> systemd has been mostly stable on my laptop (apart from the way it handles openvpn - it is a mess, starts every vpn it finds, but I was able to make it do what I wanted with an if-up script that stops the ones that should be stopped)
<ProstheticS> its ok, i respect the idea, and have played with it a bit, got my microserver to boot in like 13 seconds up to a gui with units and whatnot, great job, if it were only the init system (back then it mostly only was :D) then i could be more friendly toward it
<ogra_> (and i also think i have used up my monthly "snappy is awesome" contingent with popey now)
<m0n5t3r_> I'm still expecting it to fail catastrophically, though :P
<ProstheticS> we can only hope there m0n5t3r_ :p
<undertasker> I'm waiting for the day when someone find a catastrophic bug in systemd, and uses it to go around an own all linux servers.
<ProstheticS> :)
<ProstheticS> or just to crash them?
<ogra_> until then you can just use an ubuntu phone ... it still uses upstart (and will do so until the snappy switch)
<ProstheticS> i do have one :)
<ogra_> the first hack on ubuntu phone from community guys was a server install btw http://community.bonitasoft.com/bonita-platform-running-smartphone
<ProstheticS> but yer ,why 1 system , to control networking, time , dns , disk mounting, encryption, init, pam/logind/logging(AND BINARY!!!)
<undertasker> And sudo
<undertasker> What could dossibly go wrong?
<undertasker> possibly
<ProstheticS> hey guys, the kernel guys have a new way to patch that requires no reboot, no reboot to up your kernel , awesome, oh wait a systemd change, gotto reboot
<ProstheticS> !!
<ProstheticS> anyhow, enough systemd bashing from me, maybe im misinformed, or whatever , but ill let everyone else be the guinea pigs in this (GIANT) experiment, and then in a few years maybe ill move over in that direction and see the light
<ProstheticS> smarter people then me have said this is the best thing since sliced bread and that its a travesty
<ncls> hi all, so it looks like Apple used the idea of sliding between apps ?
<ogra_> nice
<tvoss> undertasker, sorry for the high latency :) satellite visibility is not the only ingredient to a fix
<tvoss> undertasker, could you hand me the output of logcat?
<undertasker> I did a factory reset, and guess what? GPS works.
<undertasker> The only question now is: Will it still work after the update?
<Mirv> jdstrand: do you see a way forward at the moment for bug #1404188? the sides are currently can't do and can't do.
<ubot5> bug 1404188 in Canonical System Image "QNetworkSession::isOpen() always returns false" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404188
<davmor2> undertasker: \0/  as I said it should just work, I wasn't sure why it wasn't.  Maybe just got caught in a loop or something.
<undertasker> Maybe because I disabled other sources (here) when i started the phone the first time, and re-enabled it after the OTA update.
<undertasker> Such bugs (if it is one) are sometimes next to impossible to find.
<undertasker> Maybe it was just a random bit flip.
<jdstrand> Mirv: I feel like you are asking me if I will yield. I cannot yield. nm was not designed for this yet people are trying to use it for this. there are all kinds of ways forward. use connectivity-api, add a proxy service, add a single nm api call that doesn't make the app traverse all of the nm api.
<jdstrand> Mirv: if we allow the accesses, then apps get access to private information about the device. we can't allow that
<jdstrand> Mirv: I also offered to review a set of apparmor rules that people want to add
<jdstrand> Mirv: but I cautioned that it probably wouldn't end well. no one gave me that list
<jdstrand> Mirv: this isn't a new problem-- this goes as far back as 13.10 and people wrote connectivity-api for this sort of thing
<Mirv> jdstrand: kind of yes, reiterating the discussion. if I've understood correctly connectivity-api is not an answer in that all Qt networking goes through this QNAM too which is now not getting the information it needs.
<jdstrand> yes, I read the bug
<Mirv> jdstrand: so was the private information the type of essids etc? could you share the earlier apparmor rules draft you had (but which made things not work properly) so people could have an idea where to begin?
<jdstrand> my point of view is this-- nm was written with a completely different trust model in mind. it cannot be used unmodified by apps. I gave many paths forward and everyone comes back with we must use nm
<Mirv> I guess there's no-one who can consider implementing anything else
<Mirv> at the moment
<jdstrand> it is because people are stuck on using existing building blocks
<jdstrand> but in this case, they can't be resused without modification
<jdstrand> as for the rules, I don't have them-- that was from 2 years ago. it is easy to enumerate them-- remove the explicit deny rules from the policy then add back the rules down to the method one by one until it works
<jdstrand> then show me those rules
<jdstrand> if I seem testy about this topic, I apologize-- I've just had the same conversation like 10 different times
<jdstrand> (and I tried to be clear in the bugs)
<jdstrand> if someone needs help with modifying the policy to develop the list, I'm happy to help
<Mirv> this latest iteration is because the bug was targetted to OTA-7. I'm not familiar with either apparmor or the Qt networking code, so I'm trying to understand the options. any new building blocks are not likely to have people coding them very soon.
<Mirv> jdstrand: so concretely, which file to edit in which bzr if one wants to try around and debug?
<jdstrand> not to be daft, but it sounds like assigning this to ota7 was perhaps premature
<jdstrand> Mirv: this easiest thing to do is this: create an app with the networking policy group that does what people what it to do. install it. then modify the generated apparmor profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles for the app to remove the explicit deny rules for nm (because they silence the denials). then do sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/<profile>
<Mirv> bzoltan: do you think this bug #1404188 should be rescheduled to later? see the discussion above, we're a bit stuck with not having the proper solution (or even a clear plan for proper solution) and Jamie not yielding towards uuid-and-mac-address-revealing apparmor policy
<ubot5> bug 1404188 in Canonical System Image "QNetworkSession::isOpen() always returns false" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404188
<Mirv> jdstrand: thank you.
<jdstrand> Mirv: then tail -f /var/log/syslog in one terminal, then launch the app to use whatever api people are trying to use. in the syslog there will be an apparmor denial. add a rule to allow the access to the profile, then reload the profile
<jdstrand> then repeat until you have a full list of rules. important-- the rules should be very specific (ie, interface, path and method are specified) so it is clear everything that is being exposed
<jdstrand> Mirv: people may want to do 'sudo sysctl -w kernel.printk_ratelimit=0' to suppress rate limiting
<jdstrand> again, if people need help with the above, just ask
<m0n5t3r_> any idea what is displaying sms notifications? (the thing that looks like desktop notifications - libnotify and friends)
<m0n5t3r_> it doesn't seem to obey the "no notifications on welcome screen" setting, so one could see the 6-number codes the likes of Twitter and Google send for 2 factor auth even if the phone is locked
<Mirv> jdstrand: thank you again, those instructions should reduce the barrier to do something about it. I documented a bit in the bug report so that one wouldn't need to hunt the information from too far.
<jdstrand> great, thanks!
<Laney> ogra_: want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/whoopsie-preferences/hack-update-rc-d/+merge/270682 quickly?
<Laney> also https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/revision/1203
<ogra_> Laney, is the initctl reload-configuration actually needed ? i thought upstart has an inotify watch on the whole /etc/init dir anyway
<Laney> yes
<ogra_> beyond that it looks fine
<Laney> I think it's broken for overlays or something
<Laney> i.e. exactly in this case
<ogra_> ah, k
<Laney> without that it doesn't reload when you toggle it
<Laney> which sucks a little bit
<ogra_> well, we use bind mounts, but yeah
<Laney> alright thanks, I'm going to upload this
<Laney> ogra_: to make an image can I just respin from nusakan?
<ogra_> hmm, where are you writing "manual" into the file actually ?
<Laney> update-rc.d does it
<Laney> that bit works
<ogra_> ah, just the reverse doesnt ... got it
<Laney> that's why I look for "if (new_value)"
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> yeah, just respin from nusakan
<Laney> ok, thanks!
<Laney> probably some stupid thing will break
<Laney> but I think I've tested what I reasonably can without a proper image
<ogra_> yeah, and its not to hard to roll back
<Laney> livecd-rootfs ok too?
<Laney> it contains some other change from you
<ogra_> you need to use the livecd-rootfs from the PPA
<ogra_> as base
<ogra_> wily is fine, just upload my changes
<Laney> what PPA?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> I'll do overlay tomorrow if this works
<ogra_> thats where the actual images get built from
<ogra_> (wily is for testing :) )
<ogra_> ... not for using
<Laney> so making sure it works there seems like a good strategy
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<mardy> bzoltan: hi! Do you have any updates on the mapplauncherd experiment?
<faenil> zsombi: if I use setParent_noEvent things on QML side break saying that they can't anchor to things which are not parent or siblings
<bzoltan> mardy: Yes, we are testing it from the Testing PPA of SDK - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+packages
<zsombi> faenil: use that instead of setParent() not setParentItem()
<faenil> zsombi: rriight...sorry misread your comment ;)
<zsombi> faenil: the error you got was because of the parent item not being set...
<faenil> zsombi: of course
<faenil> zsombi: but you told me to use QQml in a place where I was using setParentItem
<faenil> because I need that
<zsombi> faenil: you were having there setParent() as well...
<faenil> zsombi: nope
<zsombi> faenil: ok, then I miscommented there...
<faenil> zsombi: in the first comment there was only setParentItem, in the second code chunk there were both (it was doing something different)
<faenil> zsombi: np ;)
<mardy> Mirv, zsombi, bzoltan: do you have a slimport cable? Do you happen to know if any of these would work with the N4? http://multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=SLIM-1002-K&b=1
<bzoltan> mardy:  i do not have one
<mardy> bzoltan: thanks anyway
<zsombi> mardy: neither do I
<mardy> zsombi: oki, thanks
<morphis> are some people with deep go experience around?
<morphis> currently experiencing some problems with executing a exec.Command in a goroutine
<morphis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12329476/
<morphis> relevant code for that is https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~morphis/account-polld/external-pollers/revision/138
<morphis> Chipaca: any idea?
<Chipaca> wha?
<Chipaca> oh
 * Chipaca reads
<Chipaca> morphis: code plz?
<morphis> Chipaca: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~morphis/account-polld/external-pollers/revision/138
<morphis> Chipaca: was just playing around a bit
<morphis> on amd64 it works fine
<morphis> just breaks on armhf
<Chipaca> hm
<Chipaca> morphis: may i suggest you build it with -race
<morphis> Chipaca: "go build: -race is only supported on linux/amd64, darwin/amd64 and windows/amd64"
<Chipaca> morphis: yes, on amd64
<Chipaca> you say it works fine; build it with -race and try again
<morphis> ah
<Chipaca> (perhaps several times; if it is racing, detecting a race is racy)
<morphis> Chipaca: let me try that
<morphis> Chipaca: trying in a while true loop now
<Chipaca> https://github.com/golang/go/issues/12277
<Chipaca> also https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-dev/7my0GY5yXUU
<Chipaca> so no idea :) but hopefully it's just a data race
<morphis> hopefully, yes
<Chipaca> on the other hand, it is now including qtcontact
<Chipaca> /o\
<morphis> Chipaca: I am a bit new to go so still need to wrap my head around this stuff
<morphis> Chipaca: you think that should have an effect on this?
<morphis> Chipaca: looks like
<morphis> disabled qtcontacts and gmail and the crash doesn't happen
<Mirv> mardy: I have one, I can dig up the model later
<morphis> Chipaca: so it really seems to depend on the QCoreApplication mainloop running
<popey> pmcgowan: https://errors.ubuntu.com/?period=week&pkg_arch=armhf seems we have quite a number of crashes recently mostly coming from similar things - url dispatcher stuff..
<popey> Seeing more people reporting crashes, more recently, and seeing a fair number on errors.u.c
<pmcgowan> popey, will look
<pmcgowan> I think the url dispatcher stuff is some known thing that purposely reports - tedg ?
<tedg> Well things shouldn't be using bad urls...
<popey> bug 1466759 has over 800 occurrances in the last week for example
<ubot5> bug 1466759 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/address-book-app:url-dispatcher-bad-url" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466759
<tedg> Yeah, that should be fixed.
<tedg> Someone is upset they clicked on a URL and it didn't work.
<tedg> Not sure why it'd send: default:
<tedg> pmcgowan: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/01956a72-57df-11e5-8009-fa163e4ccdf2
<popey> i-d also bug 1466769
<ubot5> bug 1466769 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service:url-dispatcher-bad-url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466769
<popey> there's a bunch there that seem related
<tedg> popey: You need to look at the report for the BadURL key, and that tells you.
<tedg> popey: The datetime one happens because calendar isn't installed.
<popey> bug 1370008 ?
<ubot5> bug 1370008 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "URL Dispatcher Should Prompt on Bad URL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370008
<tedg> popey: Yes, but it'll still report in errors the failure.
<popey> right, not touched for a couple of months
<popey> and it's the top 3-5 crashers on the device it seems
<tedg> popey: They're not crashers, they're recoverable errors.
<tedg> popey: Top error reports.
<popey> Semantics.
<mardy> Mirv: thanks
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, dbarth do you happen to know a good bug for 'webapps go white in low memory'?
<popey> Crash -> Wait while apport knits itself a hat -> slow phone.. etc
<john-mcaleely> I tried searching, and have miserably failed
<john-mcaleely> (I have a bug to dupe against it)
<popey> john-mcaleely: bug 1375215
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1375215 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375215). The error has been logged
<tedg> popey: Recoverable errors are much faster, only have to knit socks while Python starts up :-)
<popey> bah, bug 1375215 is the public version
<john-mcaleely> aha, thanks popey
<popey> maybe not. but you have it now :)
<john-mcaleely> popey, nope. wrong one. that's 'fixed' if you believe the dupe
<popey> I am unconvinced :)
<popey> maybe needs a new one
<pmcgowan> was pretty sure we had one
<john-mcaleely> popey, well, that one's re-opened :-)
<popey> heh
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, feel free to dupe it against something new
<john-mcaleely> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1375215
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375215 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "System runs out of memory" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dbarth> john-mcaleely: ok, yes there was one for sure, but the new one is fine
<john-mcaleely> dbarth, should I assign it to you?
<dbarth> john-mcaleely: yes
<john-mcaleely> dbarth, done. enjoy!
<Bill__> Hello?
<stakewinner00> hi Bill__,
<Bill__> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04.3 on a laptop but it keeps stalling at the "Preparing to install" screen. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-11
<m0n5t3r_> anyone up? are rc-proposed updates released daily?
<m0n5t3r_> I just installed the OTA for version 121, now there's no more keyboard for entering the passphrase :))
<m0n5t3r_> (works after one more reboot)
<undertasker> Morning. Can I change the behavior of the BQ Aquaris when both volume keys are pressed? Currently it's making a screenshot, but I don't need screenshots. I'd like to toggle the camera light instead.
<nhaines> Nope.
<nhaines> That'd be a bad thing to make configureable, but I certainly wouldn't mind some other cool combination that turned on the camera light.
<undertasker> Can I somehow access the LED?
<Stanley00> undertasker: you mean notification led?
<undertasker> Yes
<Stanley00> undertasker: code in your app or you just want to see the led lightup? I know that there is some device files in /dev/ for those leds
<undertasker> As Dekko can't notify me of received emails in the background, I thought I could maybe run a script via cron, that checks for emails and turns on the LED.
<Stanley00> undertasker: look like a perfer job for /dev/ files, your can run find /dev/ -iname '*led*' or find /dev/ -iname '*light*' to find those files then
<Stanley00> undertasker: but well, you can try contact dekko author's for the support is prefer :3
<undertasker> Dekko is a somewhat strange app. It doesn't notify me when there are new emails, but when new mail arrive while it is in the background, and I then put it to focus and open it's account overview, it already shows the number of received emails behind the account name.
<undertasker> So It seems that it indeed polls the mail server in the background, it just doesn't have a notification mechanism (yet?).
<DanChapman> undertasker Dekko only fetches mail in the foreground, so as soon as it is focused it runs as quick as possible to determine everything that's changed
<DanChapman> undertasker: take a look at https://bitbucket.org/snippets/dekkoproject/dEejr/experimental-notifications
<DanChapman> it's isn't a complete solution but it works ok for now. Were currently working out the best solution for getting notifications working properly
<undertasker> Great! Exactly what I need!
<DanChapman> undertasker: If you find after a while dekko keeps crashing in the background just delete ~/.cache/dekko.dekkoproject/notifications/* and it should resolve it
<undertasker> To be honest, I was thinking of returning the phone, because I have to monitor several email account constantly. That's one of the main reasons why I carry around a smartphone.
<undertasker> I only tried Ubuntu because of security concerns.
<undertasker> Hm. I can't find tweakgeek in uApp Explorer.
<Stanley00> undertasker: it's open.uappexplorer, not uapp explorer :3
<undertasker> How could I misplace this?
<Stanley00> undertasker: here is the link https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/tweakgeek.mzanetti :P
<RAOF> I believe that https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/account-polld/imap-mails is the feature you're looking for; IMAP support for notifications.
<undertasker> And how do I install the openstore app?
<undertasker> Stanley00: How do I install the openstore app?
<Stanley00> undertasker: I didn't, so I can't tell you that :P
<DanChapman> undertasker: use the browser app and go to https://open.uappexplorer.com/docs#install download it from there and follow the other steps
<undertasker> Can't download it on the phone, the browser always wants to open it. I'll try to download it on the PC and push it via adb.
<Stanley00> undertasker: yeah, the browser can download the file in near future... maybe in OTA7
<Stanley00> but now, I have to use wget for download files
<undertasker> Indeed, we have wget. Could've thought of that.
<undertasker> But adb push also worked.
<undertasker> About this USB mode setting in TweakGeek: Does this enable USB tethering?
<undertasker> If so, is there also reverse tethering?
<mcphail> DanChapman: do the dekko push notifications keep working if you migrate from 3G to wifi and vice versa?
<undertasker> Not for me, currently they don't work at all (at least on 3g).
<undertasker> But maybe I'm doing something wrong, got the phone just yesterday.
<undertasker> BTW: is it normal that the phone reboots when I'm trying to mount a smb share?
<DanChapman> mcphail: yes it should do. It watches the connectivity API so will kick off a new connection when network becomes available.I haven't extensivley tested that yet though. IIRC it's also set in limited bandwidth mode so it should be really light on network usage
<mcphail> DanChapman: cheers. Any way to get it to flash the LED? I only get a notification on the icon in the dock, rather than anything in the notification area
<DanChapman> mcphail: the led should flash when you get a notification. So are you not receiving them?
<mcphail> DanChapman: yes, they are coming thoriugh. When I switch on my screen I can see the number of new mails over the icon. But nothing in the notification area and no LED
<ogra_> undertasker, you could surely hack it
<ogra_> by default android-gadget-service only offers forward tethering
<ogra_> (oops, didnt notice my window was scrolled back)
<DanChapman> mcphail: ahh the emblem count update works seperately to the notifications. You should also be getting notifications in the message tray though. :-( Did you restart Dekko after enabling notifications?
<mcphail> DanChapman: yes, and tried rebooting the phone as well
<mcphail> And dekko is ticked on the "Notifications" settings page
<jnxd> Hello. I very recently got my bq Aquaris E5, and I'm trying to connect via wifi
<jgdx> Laney, hi, you got a moment? It's re: 1492260
<jgdx> bug 1492260
<ubot5> bug 1492260 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "typing in search field of date/time settings blocks UI" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492260
<jnxd> the problem however is, that I am on my Univ network, where I have to enter my username and password, whose options do not show up at all here
<Laney> jgdx: yeah but I don't know much about why it might happen
<jgdx> Laney, I have a slight suspicion that the worker thread is running in the gui thread.
<Stanley00> jnxd: you can try as answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/598980/ubuntu-touch-wireless-peap-workaround
<jgdx> Laney, and qt says at this point that you should never subclass qthread. So i'm wondering if something has changed in qt5 (or qt4.8).
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy No News is Good News Day! 😃
<Laney> jgdx: It was the advice to subclass and implement run()
<jgdx> Laney, it was, but it's not anymore.
<Laney> well, is it this part that's causing the problem?
<Laney> that QThread is for building the object initially
<Laney> then we use QtConcurrent to filter it when you search
<Laney> did you check where it happens?
<Laney> that'll help to identify the place to look
<guest42315> uh, taking screenshots locks the UI for 5 seconds https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1494480
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1494480 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "taking screenshots locks the UI for 4-5seconds on Meizu MX4" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> Laney, it's just a theory. But if I'm throttling the filter calls, we still have lag.
<jgdx> Laney, also, if I print stuff from the worker thread, it's printed twice. I.e. it builds the stuff twice.
<Laney> when does that happen?
<Laney> when you first enter the panel or when you first search?
<jgdx> the first search starts the worker, then at some point (maybe the second search), the worker starts once more.
<Laney> you could try to make that map building happen when you enter the panel instead
<Laney> might make loading it slower but then you can eliminate or not this part
<jgdx> right, that's fine, but should it run twice?
<Laney> no probably not
<Laney> I'm suggesting that you find out if this is the real problem if that is the bug you want to fix
<Laney> if it runs twice but has 0 impact then maybe a lower priority
<undertasker> My GPS stopped working again, but I'm not in the mood to do another factory reset. Any other ideas?
<jgdx> Laney, okay.
<Laney> jgdx: Seems you're supposed to use moveToThread now, that's probably worth doing too
<jgdx> Laney, right. Does this mean that signals from the worker is handled in the gui thread?
<jnxd> Stanley00: Thanks for the tip. Though now I'm wondering if doing anything such will void the warranty. I got it in my hands literally hours ago.
<Stanley00> jnxd: Sadly I'm sure about that.
<undertasker> mcphail: Same here. Tweaked Dekko to not suspend, enabled notifications, rebooted. I can see the number of new mails in the icon after a while, but no notifications.
<Stanley00> jnxd: I don't have my phone here now. Can you check the wifi setting to see if there's any enterprise authentication method besides wpa2?
<Laney> jgdx: maybe, but it's not meant to do much work there
<Laney> jgdx: it might not be wise to emit resultReady for every single location
<Laney> maybe batch these
<jgdx> Laney, yes, this event is seen by the model object quite often.
<jnxd> Stanley00: It's not even showing WPA2
<jnxd> just an IP
<jnxd> I'm using my own laptop as a hotspot, and it's using WPA
<Stanley00> jnxd: hmm... look like the only method you can try is the link above. You may ask your provider if you care about warranty
<jnxd> Stanley00: that'd be bq, most like. I'll look around
<jnxd> thanks
<Laney> blah
<Laney> is the wily image just busted?
<Laney> applications (including scopes) just don't start
<popey> probably
<popey> its never tested
<Laney> wah
<mcphail> Hmm - odd. Just got a proper email notification through
<ogra_> Laney, indeed it is ... gcc transition ...
<ogra_> Laney, the C++ libs wont be able to run the apps ... needs a new framework definition and rebuilds for all apps against that new framework
<Laney> even the in archive things?
<ogra_> not sure about them ...
<Laney> the "Scopes" thing doesn't start
<ogra_> depends on their deps i guess
<Laney> and neither does ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> how can I get a shell on this thing?
<ogra_> hmm, yyou have no terminal app either i guess ?
<ogra_> silly question ... indeed if you have no scopes you couldnt run it
<DanChapman> mcphail: hmm that's odd then. Does the log show anything useful? Also check the IMAP logs under ~/.cache/dekko.dekkoproject/logs. Oh... are you using gmail and using online accounts for it? The notifications won't work for online accounts at the moment if that's the case
<jgdx> Laney, it ran twice because, the plugin was instantiated twice (first in pagecomponent.qml, and then choosetimezone.qml). FYI :)
<mcphail> DanChapman: I do have a gmail account set up, but I've been testing on my home server IMAP account
<Laney> ogra_: I can get to recovery...
<Laney> jgdx: oh right yeah
<ogra_> Laney, well, you would need to hack one of the persistent android properties to force adb on ... and then hack the adbd upstart job to start regardless of the lock scren state
<ogra_> or touch /userdata/.adb_onlock
<Laney> how do I touch it?
<ogra_> from recovery
<ogra_> (it might be mounted as /data not /userdata there though, you have to check ... )
<Laney> I have /data/media
<mcphail> DanChapman: now I'm getting notification, LED and vibration! I think my phone is getting used to the idea...
<Laney> are these meant to be empty?
<Laney> also /datadata ...
<ogra_> no, but perhaps not mounted by default ...
<ogra_> there should be an fstab entry for /data or /userdata
<ogra_> moun tit
<Laney> oh yes I have this
<ogra_> Laney, /userdata/android-data/property/persist.sys.usb.config needs to contain: mtp,adb
<ogra_> that will force adb on
<ogra_> (create the file if it doesnt already exist)
<ogra_> with that and the adb_onlock file in place you should then be able to adb shell into it
<Laney> ok I did the first bit
<Laney> not sure which is the actual /userdata directory in the end
<Laney> /data/user-data # ls
<Laney> phablet
<ogra_> well, there are subdirs ... like user-data android-data atc
<Laney> seems to contain the home directory?
<ogra_> if the mount has that, thats the device bcoming /userdata
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it contains all writable data
<Laney> is /userdata/phablet mounted at /home/phablet in the end?
<ogra_> well, /userdata/user-data/phablet iirc
<ogra_> its a bind mount in the end ... on top of /home/phablet
<Laney> ok, well, I just touched it in /data and /data/user-data to be more sure
 * Laney reboots
<Laney> FAIL
<ogra_> how ?
<Laney> device not found
<ogra_> (what does adb devices show)
<Laney> none
<ogra_> hmm, but you edited /userdata/android-data/property/persist.sys.usb.config ?
<Laney> yes I made that file alongside the other ones in there
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> then adbd should come up
<Laney> even if I could get to the terminal the keyboard also isn't working :)
<ogra_> hard to say whats wrong there without logs
<ogra_> (you could perhaps capture syslog from /userdata/system-data/ via recovery though)
<Laney> how do I get to the system itself?
<Laney> is that one of the .img files?
<m0n5t3r_> I think you can boot from fastboot mode with an adb-enabled recovery
<Laney> yeah I'm in that
<Laney> that's how I have any shell to it at all
<m0n5t3r_> then you should be able to mount the userdata partition and see the syslog
<m0n5t3r_> I had an issue a while ago with the phone not booting at all after a seemingly successful bootstrap
<m0n5t3r_> it had a log in /tmp/recovery.log, where it was complaining it can't mount the sd card; popper an SD card in, flashed again and it worked
<m0n5t3r_> no idea why, though
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12334796/ syslog
<ogra_> Laney, /var/log/upstart/android-tools-adbd.log ?
<Laney> doesn't exist
<ogra_> hmm, then upstart doesnt even attempt to run it ...
<ogra_> which means  lxc-android-config doesnt emit the android event (which it should do when the container is up)
<ogra_> you could bluntly hack the android-tools-adbd.conf upstart job to something like: "start on startup" or so
<undertasker> Any help with the GPS, please? It stopped working again after one day. Where to start looking?
<undertasker> tvoss, are you here?
<Laney> woah
<Laney> I got it into "DOWNLOAD MODE"
<Laney> now can't get to fastboot any more
 * Laney sucks
<Laney> did I break something!?!?<"£:%T@KW£:T?KW
<undertasker> What device?
<Laney> nexus 4
<Laney> got it
<Laney> was having it plugged into usb messing things up?
<undertasker> normally not
<Laney> worked first time after I removed it
<Laney> could be coincidence
<m0n5t3r_> extra button pressed by mistake? :)
<Laney> tried like 9999 times
<undertasker> Where are the change logs for the rc images? Can't find them
<m0n5t3r_> changelogs would be useful, indeed... maybe even displayed when there is an update available
<ogra_> undertasker, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/ (scroll to the bottom)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150911.changes is todays build
<ogra_> undertasker, where is also a more detailed one at http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu/vivid/
<ogra_> hmm, or not, seems lukasz stopped generating them
<ogra_> s/where/there/
<m0n5t3r_> ogra_: is this rc-proposed?
<ogra_> m0n5t3r_, yes
<Laney> something is messed up
<Laney> start on startup doesn't work
<ogra_> then try on dbus or some such
<Laney> I made a start on startup foo.conf
<Laney> and there's no log file for this either
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> talk to the upstart maintainer ... oh, wait ... there is none :P
<Laney> someone else try wily plz
 * ogra_ hides
 * Laney goes around turning over rocks
<Laney> found you
<ogra_> haha
<Laney> so yeah, no idea how to test if this whoopsie stuff works now :(
 * davmor2 takes of his ogra_ mask and hopes the real ogra_ got away
<popey> Laney: would you like me to test something on a nexus 4?
<popey> i have one here I can flash with wily
<popey> (I mean, wily isn't used by anyone so it's kinda largely irrelavent whether it works or not)
 * ogra_ hugs davmor2 
<davmor2> Laney: wily mako is in bootloop hell I think iahmad can you confirm I'm not mixing up the devices
<Guest38281> i use wily
<Guest38281> o_O
<ogra_> Guest38281, dont... really
<ogra_> wily will never officially see a device ...
<ogra_> and is generally broken
<popey> never?
<ogra_> never
<ogra_> wily+1 will :)
<ogra_> until then we stay with vivid
<iahmad> davmor2, I haven't tried mako myself, I tried krillin and it was. evanwang reported the same problem for mako too.
<davmor2> Laney: ^
<Guest38281> i can't even compile unity8 on vivid+overlay
<iahmad> davmor2, Laney https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1490398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1490398 in Canonical System Image "Rebooting issue after flashing the devel image" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest38281> wily is better :))
<ogra_> Guest38281, not really, given the C++ stack is completely incompatible
<Guest38281> i'm joking :P
<ogra_> there was an ABI bump :)
<diwic> hmm, my krillin device is black and does not seem to turn on (this was after a reboot after a recent update)
<diwic> what tricks are there to see how dead it is and how to revive?
<diwic> I'm probably just not pressing the right combination of keys
<diwic> to make it boot
<Laney> davmor2: no bootloop, I get unity8 but it mostly doesn't work
<Laney> popey: if it works then I was going to test if you can enable and disable reporting crashes across a reboot now
<Laney> ok I re-flashed with --developer-mode and have adb in session now
<ogra_> +1
<Laney> so where to look to find out why all is bad? :)
<Laney> oh noes, no keypad to enter my pin to unlock the phone
<ogra_> touch /data/.adb_onlock ... from recovery
<ogra_> that makes it skip the greeter check
<Laney> i'm already in
<ogra_> ah
<Laney> just now can't unlock it :P
<Laney> unless there is a way from adb
<ogra_> hmm. not that i know of
<undertasker> What's now wrong? Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json: dial tcp 91.189.88.142:443: connection refused
<ogra_> network issue ?
<undertasker> No, the rest of the internet works
<ogra_> and where do you see that
<undertasker> Ah, now it works.
<undertasker> When running ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<ogra_> ah
<Stanley00> quick question: Let say I flash my BQ with ubuntu-device-flash with different channel, does that mean all old rom from BQ is replaced or just part of the rom is replaced?
<davmor2> Stanley00: depends how you install and which components have changes
<undertasker> Rebooting into recovery to flash
<undertasker> Failed to enter Recovery
<undertasker> Is this a serious problem?
<tvoss> undertasker, I'm around
<undertasker> tvoss: My GPS stopped working again overnight.
<undertasker> Where should I start looking?
<tvoss> undertasker, okay, what is the exact scenario we are looking at?
<davmor2> undertasker: adb is not enabled in recovery, you would need to flash with the --recovery-image recovery.img image can be located https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ChannelsToFlash#Image_Testing_Channels
<Stanley00> davmor2: so, if ubuntu-device-flash download the *full* image, and upgrade from that. Does that replace all the old rom from BQ?
<undertasker> I got the BQ4.5 two days ago. Did an OTA to latest stable. Then I noticed that the GPS isn't working. Did a factory reset yesterday, GPS worked. Today, some effect as before, no GPS fix.
<davmor2> Stanley00: if you change to any channel other that stable it removes the image that came on the phones
<undertasker> I just changed to rc channel and flashed r27. Let's see if this changed something.
<Stanley00> davmor2: ah, I see. Thank you very much.
<undertasker> tvoss: No, still no gps.
<jnxd> Can someone tell me whether or not Bluetooth can be used for file transfer in bq aquaris e5?
<tvoss> undertasker, so what is the exact scenario in which you are testing whether the gps works?
<Stanley00> jnxd: I can receive file via bluetooth, but I don't know how to send file with it :3
<undertasker> I tested all GPS applications I could find, none gets a position. SensorStatus shows "Found supported backend", but all position data is empty.
<undertasker> After the factory reset yesterday, it worked immediately.
<undertasker> Needed only a minute for a fix.
<Stanley00> jnxd: and, btw, are you the one ask about wifi with username/password sometime ago?
<tvoss> undertasker, the interesting bit is: you cannot be sure that it acquired a fix by gps
<tvoss> undertasker, would you mind sending me the output of /var/log/messages and logcat?
<undertasker> I'm relatively sure, as I used here in the car on my way home, and it showed the accurate position on the map all the time.
<undertasker> tvoss: Already searched for logcat, but couldn't find it. Is it only in the devel images?
<undertasker> adb logcat
<undertasker> /bin/bash: line 0: exec: logcat: not found
<tvoss> undertasker, it should be in the usual images, too
<tvoss> popey, ^
<undertasker> tvoss: If it is, then it's not in the search path
<tvoss> undertasker, that's maybe true, you also might to run it with sudo
<popey>  /android/system/bin/logcat
<popey> ^
<tvoss> undertasker, probably best to adb shell into the phone
<tvoss> popey, thank you
<popey> np
<undertasker> tvoss: Just running find on the phone
<tvoss> undertasker, see popey's reply :)
<undertasker> tvoss: found it. It's indeed not in the path
<undertasker> Does it need parameters?
<ogra_> just /system/bin/logcat please :)
<ogra_> no need to go through multiple bind mounts for this
<tvoss> undertasker, nope
<undertasker> Well, it does nothing
<undertasker> tvoss: And /var/log/messages doesn't exist
<tvoss> undertasker, did you run it as sudo?
<tvoss> undertasker, try sudo dmesg
<ogra_> undertasker, /var/log/messages has been dropped years ago in ubuntu :)
<undertasker> No, dumb. Sorry.
<ogra_> alll logs are aggregated into /var/log/syslog nowadays
<undertasker> D/mnl_linux( 6919): mtk_gps_sys_gps_mnl_callback: MTK_GPS_MSG_FIX_READY,GET_RTC_FAIL
<ogra_> and you say /system/bin/logcat doesnt output anything ?
<ogra_> ah
<Laney> ok change of tactic, which channel is daily builds of stable-phone-overlay + vivid?
<ogra_> Laney, rc-proposed
<Laney> thx
<undertasker> tvoss: http://pastebin.com/Kinp8YpB
<jnxd> Stanley00: yes that was me, the wifi guy
<Stanley00> jnxd: I just see my E5, you can connect to hidden wifi network and choose wpa2-enterprise there.
<Stanley00> jnxd: wpa2-enterprise is kind of complicated, so you may need to ask the IT in your universe for the right config
<undertasker> That's the reason why we have a separate "bring your own device" wifi network here
<undertasker> tvoss: Any idea?
<undertasker> BTW, when I tested the GPS on my way home yesterday, I noticed that the position jumped to a few kilometers away here and there, for a short time. I thought it was the GPS itself, but it may as well have been a communication problem
<Guest623467> ogra_, managed to build wily proposed branch. conclusion wily = the best
 * Guest623467 hide
<ogra_> lol
<tvoss> undertasker, looking
<undertasker> tvoss: Thanks
<tvoss> undertasker, okay, so all the fixes reported by the chipset are marked as invalid (see GPGGA lines)
<tvoss> undertasker, it seems like the chipset is unable to determine correct time, I will investigate the issue
<tvoss> undertasker, http://aprs.gids.nl/nmea/#gga
<tvoss> undertasker, thanks for the data :)
<undertasker> tvoss: Thanks for your help.
<undertasker> Am I the only one having this problem? Because it's a brand new bq4.5, and i didn't do anything special.
<tvoss> undertasker, we fixed a bunch of issues around gps, but I personally haven't seen this rtc issue before
<undertasker> may pop up more frequently, now that the bq phones arrived in stores all over the world.
<jnxd_> Stanley00: I hope you haven't replied in the time I got disconnected :/
<Stanley00> jnxd_: did you get this? "you can connect to hidden wifi network and choose wpa2-enterprise there."
<jnxd_> Stanley00: yes. To that I asked if you were able to get options for all username, password, and proxy.
<Stanley00> jnxd_: I didn't get your question then. You can set username, password, but I'm not sure about proxy, let me check for that
<jnxd_> Stanley00: I'll try asking the IT guy but I'm not sure how interested and experienced he'd be with ubuntu phones.
<jnxd_> Stanley00: Sorry my institute's network is kinda peculiar in all these terms
<Stanley00> jnxd_: with wpa2-enterprise, you need to know at least authentication method, I think the IT guys can help you with that.
<Stanley00> jnxd_: about the proxy, I can't see anything like that in the setting :(
<jnxd_> Stanley00: okay then. It'd be progress if we can get to even a username.
<Stanley00> jnxd_: ah, found it, you can follow this url, http://askubuntu.com/questions/614462/network-proxy-settings-bq-aquaris-e4-5 , but it's not so easy
<jnxd_> Stanley00: I guess I'm gonna soon say bye bye to my warranty :/
<Stanley00> jnxd_: haha... I think I lot that 2 days after I got mine. It's totally worth it for rc image :3
<jnxd_> rc image?
<jnxd_> say, do you get OTA's?
<jnxd_> I will probably survive the warranty voidance, but It's gonna be a royal pain if I lose that.
<undertasker> Configuring Linux to use a proxy is always a pain in the back. You'll always find programs that ignore the environment variables. I gave up and use sshuttle instead.
<undertasker> Stanley00: Is there an overview of differences/new functions between stable and rc?
<Stanley00> undertasker: well, I'm currently on rc-proposed. I usually get update daily :3
<ogra_> undertasker, stable and rc are essentially the same
<undertasker> So I should try rc-proposed. maybe the gps problem is fixed then.
<ogra_> rc is just the final QA stage before an image goes into stable ... it will only get updated shortly before a stable promotion
<Stanley00> jnxd_: well, I think you can just reflash the rom from BQ and no one will know about what you did :P
<ogra_> rc-propoased is the automated daily build ... without any QA
<Stanley00> undertasker: yeah, I would not recommend rc-proposed for daily use.
<undertasker> So rc it is.
<jibel> ogra_, we QA rc-proposed. there are automated sanity tests, weekly manual review, and bi-weekly exploratory testing
 * ogra_ uses it daily :) 
<ogra_> bu you need to be aware that bugs or regressions can slip through
<ogra_> code that lands gets a lot of QA before landing, usually it is relatively safe to use
<ogra_> it is jjust missing the final QA of the code in context with the built image
<Stanley00> jibel: I just knew about the automated test. What is the result of weekly and biweekly test then?
<ogra_> jibel, you Qa rc-proposed the same time as users use it ;)
<ogra_> so if i user rc-proposed i dont have any QA
<jibel> ogra_, true :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> undertasker, as i said, rc is exactly the same as stable ... until a few days before a new stable goes out
<ogra_> it is the staging space for the final stable image
<ogra_> you either want stable ot rc-proposed ... using rc makes not much sense unless you want to help with final testing of stable images
<jibel> Stanley00, as ogra_ said we don't block rc-proposed builds on failed results but identify issues to fix before the OTA. So if you use rc-proposed you might hit regressions  that would have been blocked in the stable image.
<ogra_> but you also see the fixes coming in :)
<jibel> yeah otherwise no release ;)
<undertasker> I'll try rc-proposed. The phone is new, so I won't lose important data if I have to reflash and reset it.
<undertasker> I'll reset it anyway, and look if the gps problem comes back.
<Stanley00> jibel: oh, I see
<Stanley00> anyway, I just need to install some apps, and copy some MB of books in case of a reflash :3
<ogra_> Sd cards FTW :)
<stakewinner00> One question about the bq phone. Why BQ e4.5 have 2 sim cards and only 1 SD card? I think it's better to have 2 SD card and 1 sim card...
<Stanley00> stakewinner00: what?!
<stakewinner00> Stanley00, my bq have two slots for sim cards, and one slot for a SD card.
<Stanley00> ogra_: ah, I've never try an sdcard. Can I save all installed apps/config and data on it? Or in other words, can sdcard mount as /home/phablet?
<undertasker> you could use one big SD card and partition it in half.
<ogra_> Stanley00, currently only data
<ogra_> and no, it gets mounted under /media/phablet/ same as on desktop
<jgdx> bfiller, mpt, kenvandine: /usr/share/zoneinfo fyi
<undertasker> BTW: I tried to mount a smb share, and this crashed my phone. Is cifs support even official?
<Stanley00> ogra_: ah, thanks. I'll keep my only sdcard for my primary phone then :3
<ogra_> undertasker, not yet, no
<ogra_> (i dont think we even build the module)
<ogra_> undertasker, there is work in the filemanager app going on to use smb mounts in that app ... not sure where that stands, i think popey was involved
<mpt> jgdx, binary files? wot
<undertasker> ogra_: well, mount did take -cifs as an argument without complaining, but then the phone rebooted
<ogra_> well, i dont think the kernel has cifs
<undertasker> If only I had Kodi, it comes with inbuilt cifs support
<undertasker> Where can I request a kernel with cifs support?
<ogra_> sounds like a good project to learn click packing ;)
<undertasker> I don't need a file manager, i just want to mount a network share.
<ogra_> (well, probably not ... kodi isnt actually for starters i guess :) )
<ogra_> yeah, i doubt we'll support it in kernel
<ogra_> you would have to roll a module yourself
<undertasker> Well, someone in the mood to build the modules?
<undertasker> Ok ok, I'll install a build environment myself.
<undertasker> What do i need? md4.ko, cifs.ko, nls_utf8.ko ?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> i'd use menuconfig on the kernel source and diff the two configs (before and after enabling cifs)
<undertasker> Not the worst idea.
<Guest623467> so guys... scrolling inertia died in all webaps
<Guest623467> inertia dead X-(
<Guest623467> is there a way to debug this? i have no idea how
<undertasker> jtag to the phone
<ogra_> Guest623467, try swiping to the app overview, then see if it scrolls again
<ogra_> i noticed something similar the last days on my MX4
<Guest623467> ogra_, nope. inertia still dead :D
<Guest623467> yep i'm on mx4
<ogra_> Guest623467, well, then in the app log
<Guest623467> "stable"
<Guest623467> and someone helped me to build unity8 on vivid+overlay :))
<Guest623467> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1494704
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1494704 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "vivid+overlay : package 'unity-shell-application=7' not found" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Guest623467> i still have to try it :>
<Guest623467> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1494770
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1494770 in Canonical System Image "Scrolling intertion for webapps died on Meizu MX4 (stable channel)" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> Guest623467, oooh, *that* ... try holding the home button til it goes to the home screen then go back to the app
<ogra_> i noticed that too, must be realted to touching the home button during scrolling or so
<Guest623467> ogra_, omg that worked :D
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ^^
<ogra_> thats around since a while
<Guest623467> should i add it to the bug report?
<ogra_> another issue that i didnt file yet is that the home button stays active if you lock the screen
<ogra_> i just added it ;)
<Guest623467> :))) yay
<ogra_> that stayig active is really annoying ... if you put down the phone you accidentially touch it because you hold it where the button is ... and if you unlock your app went to bg
<pmcgowan> ogra_, you punged?
<Guest623467> yep pretty annoying
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bug 1494770
<ubot5> bug 1494770 in Canonical System Image "Scrolling intertion for webapps died on Meizu MX4 (stable channel)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1494770
<ogra_> pmcgowan, for your collection :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, why does that fix it?
<ogra_> there is another one where scrolling hangs completely
<pmcgowan> bah
<ogra_> and only moves on if you shortly switch to the spread
<pmcgowan> ogra_, is this only webapps?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i rarely use other apps, hard to tell :)
<ogra_> but i think so
<pmcgowan> ok
<Guest623467> only webapps works with qml
<Guest623467> ogra_, are you on the stable channel on mx4?
<kenvandine> Elleo, any update on that bug with unity8 when malit restarts?
<kenvandine> Elleo, and what's the bug number?
<cwayne_> is it possible to have a usermetrics string take a variable for units?
<Elleo> kenvandine: will just try to find it, I think jgdx opened the bug we reported for it, but greyback mentioned that it was a known issue with the shell rejecting OSK connections after a restart that I think he said dandrader|afk had been looking at?
<Elleo> kenvandine: here we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1492185
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1492185 in QtMir "unity8 crashes when running ubuntu keyboard test" [Critical,In progress]
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<Elleo> no problem :)
<kenvandine> dandrader|afk, any eta on a landing for the fix for bug 1492185?
<ubot5> bug 1492185 in QtMir "unity8 crashes when running ubuntu keyboard test" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492185
<dandrader> kenvandine, landers are on holiday today
<dandrader> kenvandine, it's in silo 27
<kenvandine> dandrader, cool, thanks!
<popey> Laney: on wily, did you try any pure qml apps to start - like music for example
<Laney> I tried... phone? system-settings and something else
<popey> all binary apps
<Laney> do you see this?
<popey> qml ones would avoid the gcc issue
<Laney> what gcc issue?
<popey> well, whatever the issue is with compiled apps not being launchable on wily
<popey> sorry, may not be gcc specifically
<Laney> ubuntu-system-settings comes from the archive
<Laney> so if there's any ABI issue there we should be worried
<Laney> and I didn't have any crashes in /var/crash
<popey> hm. okay.
<Laney> I could try to look more but everyone tells me wily is meant to be broken which isn't very motivating
<Laney> or not 'meant', but not intended to work, or something
<Laney> :)
<popey> right
<sergiusens> Laney, the gcc 5 abi change was unfortunate and basically broke continuity of the 'stable base system' that was supposed to be
<Laney> sergiusens: no doubt, but everything in the path to system-settings is in the archive which should be free of ABI problems
<morphis> Chipaca: btw. what do you think about that external poller work? (just asking as you seem to be one of the guys being active on this)
<Chipaca> morphis: i haven't looked into how it's been done, much, but i did suggest it be done :)
<Chipaca> so i'm glad somebdoy did it
<morphis> :)
<morphis> Chipaca: basically I added a click hook to get a .json file into .local/share/account-polld/pollers/<app id>.json
<morphis> which includes the name of the poller executable
<morphis> then simply just executing that and parsing the output as json and pushing that out as notifications
<morphis> misses security things completely atm
<jgdx> dandrader, re: silo 27. Would it be possible to confirm that the test fixes the failing test before landing?
<jgdx> s/test/fix :)
<dandrader> jgdx, I guess so
<TenLeftFingers> I'm in a Pillo hotel and the E4.5 doesn't connect to the network because the browser doesn't present the routers "Start surfing" page as Firefox does on the laptop. Is there a way I can debug/provide helpful info on this issue for a bug report besides just describing the problem?
<TenLeftFingers> Ah, I believe it's covered by this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1422534
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422534 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "No user name and password prompt for http basic authentication protected pages" [High,In progress]
<Elleo> zsombi: think I've figured out what's going wrong with trailing/leading list items being super difficult to press: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1486008 (comment 13)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1486008 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[sdk] leading actions width is too small making it very difficult to press" [Medium,Confirmed]
<designbybeck> best install instructions for phone on nexus 5?
<designbybeck> I"m guessing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install but was wondering if any other links are recommended
<designbybeck> ah dang, Nexus 5 isn't supported?
<designbybeck> Android has been doing crazy things the past few days...so I figured now would be a good time to try. I do have a Nexus 7....guess I could just try it on there
<ahoneybun> designbybeck: the N5 is support by a community port
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-12
<ncls> hi all, how can I use cpan for perl and pip for python in ubuntu touch ?
<nhaines> ncls: chroot jail.
<ncls> nhaines: mh, okay, but can you explain what it means ?
<ncls> what is jail ?
<Undertasker> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<nhaines> ncls: it's a way to create a writeable system that can be used to install perl and python that you can run those programs in.  Because the system image on an Ubuntu phone can't be modified.
<ncls> ok, so ... "is it safe" ? is it worth it if it's only to make tiny scripts
<ncls> ?
<nhaines> It's safe.  I can't say if it's worth it.
<Undertasker> BTW: would it be possible to use overlayfs with the system image?
<ncls> so, concretely, how does it work ? it creates a copy of the system ? that is used every time I use the terminal ?
<nhaines> Undertasker: Maybe, but I think you'd have to modify the system image first.  And apt-get doesn't understand links across partitions in a way that apt-get upgrade tends to break everything.
<ncls> ok found an article in french ... it looks a bit complicated and I don't think it's worth it, but thank you
<nhaines> ncls: you're welcome!
<peat-psuwit> Could anyone have a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1460752
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1460752 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu RTM) "Can't read Thai character." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<calmar> hi all. I want to install ubunto-mobile onto my .. galaxy. However it seems to require such things: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash ... but I'm I'm running gentoo. Any easy solution? (maybe running ubunto from some persistend usb-stick.. etc.. needed?)
<zsombi> Elleo: the problem is that swiping should not be captured when the press happens on the leading/trailing panels. This is a bug in the press filtering of the ListItem. The trailing actions are worst, when you press ovet them the ListItem content jumps leftwards... and only on touch!
<zsombi> Elleo: and if I move back to have 7GU width, this doesn't happen :/
<Undertasker> calmar: you can run Ubuntu or Mint in a Virtualbox VM. Flashing out of this VM works, I've done it just yesterday.
<calmar> Undertasker: ok, thanks you very much
<Undertasker> But you need the non OSS extensions for Virtualbox, for the USB port virtualization.
<Undertasker> How do I solve this?
<Undertasker> Cannot install openstore.mzanetti_0.93_armhf.click: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.
<justCarakas> :Undertasker I think there is some kind of flag to skip the signature verification
<justCarakas> but I don't remeber how it goes
<mcphail> Undertasker: have you used "pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted name_of.click"?
<nik90> Undertasker: since you're sideloading an app to your phone you need to use the "--allow-untrusted" argument as suggested by mcphail
<Undertasker> Worked. Thanks guys, I knew that there must have been some flag, but I couldn't remember.
<hakumba> in one of the q&a's they mentioned of someone proposing a new theme or such for ubuntu phone. Does anyone have a link to that theme?
<Wessam> Hello
<Wessam> could i ask how coiuld i Install ubuntu touch for my xperia S LT26i while i can not root my phone?
<dhbiker> hi there
<dhbiker> any plans to implement miracast/dlna stuffs
<dhbiker> ?
<OerHeks> dhbiker, it is on sturmfluts whishlist http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/31/ubuntu-touch-app-wishlist-may-2015/
<dhbiker> and this means ? :D
<dhbiker> it's only a wishlist... :D
<OerHeks> Yes.
<dhbiker> there are many things on my wishlist... and that doesn't mean i will have them
<dhbiker> xD
<rachelfish> How come all the ubuntu phones are EU only?
<rachelfish> http://www.meizu.com/en/ubuntu/features.html
<sepp1232> Hi
<sepp1232> can somebody tell me which target i should choose, when i want to build android for bq aquaris 4.5
<sepp1232> Is the target the same as the one for Nexus 4 (aosp_mako-userdebug)
<lotuspsychje> !devices | sepp1232
<ubot5> sepp1232: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sepp1232> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<sepp1232> i am trying to find some information about the target i should set in "lunch", before i start to make the Android Image. Googles it, but didn't find anything.
<sepp1232> *d
<tathhu> popey: <3
<m0n5t3r_> sepp1232: krillin
<sepp1232> krillin is not available
<sepp1232> here is the list
<sepp1232> Lunch menu... pick a combo:
<sepp1232>      1. aosp_arm-eng
<sepp1232>      2. aosp_x86-eng
<sepp1232>      3. aosp_mips-eng
<sepp1232>      4. vbox_x86-eng
<sepp1232>      5. aosp_deb-userdebug
<sepp1232>      6. aosp_tilapia-userdebug
<sepp1232>      7. aosp_grouper-userdebug
<sepp1232>      8. aosp_flo-userdebug
<sepp1232>      9. mini_x86-userdebug
<sepp1232>      10. mini_armv7a_neon-userdebug
<sepp1232>      11. aosp_mako-userdebug
<sepp1232>      12. aosp_hammerhead-userdebug
<sepp1232>      13. aosp_manta-userdebug
<popey> tathhu: ?
<lotuspsychje> oO
<popey> !paste | sepp1232
<ubot5> sepp1232: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<popey> (for future reference)
<tathhu> popey: just sharing my love to you :P
<popey> aww, thanks
 * popey hugs tathhu 
<tathhu> Getting a ubuntu device again, lol
<tathhu> Shame i sold my e5 xD
<popey> wat!
<popey> i might get an e5 sometime soon
<tathhu> Yep. :(
<tathhu> Got a Jolla.. now I've sold it. Thought ordering e5 on thu but got an shitty android
<tathhu> Now trying to find someone who wants to swap x)
<m0n5t3r_> sepp1232: no idea then... maybe it's on some branch? if you're already on a krillin-related branch it's probably aosp_arm
<tathhu> Meizu would be nice, lol.
<popey> need to replace the screen on my meizu
<sepp1232> i followed the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting but it is only explained for nexus 4. I downloaded everything with "phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet" and now i must choose the correct target. This is mysterious, because i couldn't find any post related to building ubuntu touch for aquaris 4.5
<sepp1232> I will try it with arm option, because all the other names are codenames for various nexus targets.
<popey> Sorry, I don't know, I've never built Android
<sepp1232> but ubuntu touch?
<popey> nah, never felt the need
<sepp1232> tried ubuntu touch on my aquaris 4.5, but somehow most of the sensors didn't work. But on Android all sensors are working, so i wanted to build ubuntu touch and check whats wrong with the sensors. My assumption is, that they either have not implemented the HAL for the sensors, or they dont have the binary blobs included in their image. The only sensor which is working is gps, but very poorly.
<popey> accelerometer works too
<Undertasker> And compass, but not really good. Needs some better filtering.
<sepp1232> strange. Couldnt get output from qt sensors class
<Elleo> compass isn't implemented, or at least wasn't when I last checked a couple of months ago
<Elleo> pretty much only the accelerometer has a backend iirc
<Elleo> sensorfw would probably be a good place to look for an idea on how to get them working (since that implements a backend for most sensors with libhybris on Jolla devices)
<Elleo> I had a bit of a look at the ubuntu accelerometer implementation, but it all seemed like black magic
<sepp1232> seems like android build was successfull. needed to install some audio dev packages, but now everything is building as intended. Thanks for your tips/hints
<Abhijeet> Hi , Anyone has success in installing Ubuntu Touch on MotoG 1st generation
<tester_> guys i am noob , please guide to a channel where I can find how is ubuntu created
<tester_> the technical process
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-13
<calmar> hi all. Is there a way (program) to make calls over the internet .. encypted... similar to 'cSipSimple' and Ostel.co .. or jitsi + ostel.co  ?
<rachelfish> .wc
<dhbiker> soo...
<dhbiker> taking a pic in .PNG or RAW
<dhbiker> possible or not
<faenil> dhbiker: you might want to ask Kaleo during working days :) or check who worked on qtmultimedia or the camera module, and try to ping that guy :)
<faenil> s/working/work
<dhbiker> ah
<dhbiker> ty
<popey> not currently possible
<dhbiker> currently :D
<dhbiker> i hope that changes :D
<popey> dhbiker: file a bug against camera-app maybe?
<dhbiker> well that's more of a feature request
<ogra_> png might be tricky, RAW shouldnt be to hard
<ogra_> tricky because we use the complete android camera-service as backend without any post processing ... if the android side doesnt support png we cant either
<dhbiker> oh
<dhbiker> well raw is fine too
<dhbiker> and arale 20mp fix is still not here so no biggie atm
<ogra_> yeah, i guess raw will eb possible
<ogra_> and png perhaps too ... as long as stagefright supports it on the device
<dhbiker> well
<dhbiker> the OS is nice and in case of arale it's quite promising
<dhbiker> thats why i ask :D
<ogra_> :)
<dhbiker> one thing i hate though is having to charge almost every day xD
<ogra_> thats the curse of such a great display
<ogra_> once all fixes are in you might gain another half day or so ... but dont expect more if you have the screne on a lot
<dhbiker> well it usually holds for a day so i guess it's quite good already
<ogra_> better than the 4-5h we had in the very beginning, yeah ;)
<dhbiker> jesus
<dhbiker> that sounds fun
<dhbiker> xD
<argon18> i have the problem that the clock app freezes when i want to turn on or off or even touch the screen to see all my alarms after the last update
<jgdx> argon18, could you file a bug about that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+filebug
<argon18> jgdx: below the time of the alarms ther suddenly disappear the weekdays/time when they will buzz again, then the app freezes but it doesnt crash
<argon18> i think its about the changing of weekdays activatet and next buzz
<argon18> bug #1276167 sounds similar, but at my phone the app freezes only when doing what i've written recently
<ubot5> bug 1276167 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Clock freezes seconds after load" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276167
<nik90> argon18: Can you pastebin the clock app logs. You can use the LogViewer app found in the ubuntu app store to see app logs easily.
<argon18> which log is it?
<argon18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12398156
<nik90> argon18: it should be located in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubunt.clock_clock_3.5.364.log
<nik90> so the app freezes after you have created an alarm or just when you turn on/off an existing alarm?
<argon18> when i turn them on, off after creation, even when scrolling
<nik90> that's really strange.
<nik90> In  your logs, I see file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/3.5.364/share/qml/alarm/AlarmDelegate.qml:90: TypeError: Cannot read property 'enabled' of undefined, but I don't see how that would cause the app to freeze.
<dhbiker> why are we using pulseaudio ? xD
<stark_> Hi I am trying to port ubuntu touch to asus zenfone 5. I dont have any prior experience with porting. Do you think I will be able to do this?
<stakewinner00> how can i mount ubuntu phone from a terminal?
<Guest64361> hello can someone help me to find out if my mobile is supported?
<ahoneybun> !Touch
<ubot5> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ahoneybun> Guest64361: ^
<Guest64361> ok it seems that my acer liquid e700 is not supported :(
<ahoneybun> does not stop you from porting it Guest64361 :)
<Guest64361> i never ported something :( i havent enouth time to learn it... but on my new job i'll learn it :D
<ahoneybun> nice!
<Guest64361> but can you help me there, please? im a noob at this area
<ahoneybun> sadly I've not had the time either
<ahoneybun> busy busy promoting
<Guest64361> :/ is it hard to port something?
<Guest64361> :/ is it hard to port something?
<Elleo> Guest64361: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<Guest64361> <Elleo> im reading this since 2 minuts
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-12
<nex4> hi yalls
<nex4> get permision denied installing on nexus4
<nex4> trying factory reset and giving it another go
<leaftype> hey nex4
<nexus4> nexus 4 install mkdir/root/.cache permission denied any ideas thanks
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> will the android blobs on MX4 be upgraded to version 6 when upgrading to OTA-13?
<JasonD> Hey duflu, I see the second screen output bug has been triaged, er what does that mean?
<duflu> JasonD: Triaged means confirmed and understood. One more than confirmed
<JasonD> oh ok, thx
<duflu> JasonD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20statuses
<zzarr> I'm looking forward to OTA-13
<dobey> zzarr: no, android 6 is not the base for ota13
<horuxan> hi all
<horuxan> how to port ubuntu touch for moto g 2gn
<horuxan> ?
<horuxan> have pdf ?
<horuxan> this run up on cm base?
<horuxan> good morning for all :))
<OerHeks> horuxan, did you check supported devices for that moto?
<horuxan> have moto g 1 falcon
<horuxan> no have for moto g titan
<horuxan> how to port ?
<horuxan> have tutorial ?
<dobey> see the url in the topic
<brunch875> I just got another sim card from a different carrier and added it to the second slot
<brunch875> thing goes smooth as silk
<sem-geologist> hello
<g04t33> Hi everyone! I was wondering, as i have no porting experience what so ever, can a krillin ubuntu touch build be used as a base for porting to other MTK6582 SoC based devices?
<sem-geologist> when the gps in bq m10 will work?
<sem-geologist> it fails the /usr/bin/gps_test test
<sem-geologist> and after upgrading to ota12 it stoped working
<sem-geologist> is the gps working for somebody after upgrading to ota 12?
<sem-geologist> i see, ths isvery buissy channel... :/
<ogra_> oh, well, had he been 1 minute more patient i had asked him if he filed a bug yet
<ogra_> *shrug*
<mcphail> Elleo: nice. Getting my update just now. Cheers!
<attente> kenvandine: hi, just wondering about the copy/paste support in content-hub. did that land?
<kenvandine> attente, yup
<kenvandine> attente, here's a link to the qtubuntu branch that uses it
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/content-hub-clipboard/+merge/301272
<attente> kenvandine: great! thank you!
<kenvandine> attente, np
<dobey> popey: hey, sorry, was on vacation last week. didn't catch your question. yeah, i was asking about phablet-tools because of the broken update
<popey> dobey: ah, welcome back, yeah, I suspect we both hit the same thing then
<dobey> popey: thanks. yeah, was about conflict with repo when updating git
<zzarr> thanks dobey
<tobiasv> Does anyone else have issues with sim cards suddenly not working, being shown as 'unregistered' or 'denied'?
<OerHeks> :-)
<Hakarin> Hey I'm considering an ubuntu phone as my first expensive smartphone, main apps I use are snapchat, spotify and facebook are they available on the touch?
<OerHeks> no, yes, yes .. https://uappexplorer.com/apps?sort=relevance&q=spotify
<OerHeks> most of them webapps, actually.
<Hakarin> I guess I could get a cheap £10-20 smartphone for banking and snapchat
<OerHeks> Well, see the supported devices, and devices is progress
<Hakarin> anyway to know when the devices will be back in stock? http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-13
<Hakarin> how do I check if the Meizu Pro 5 will work on my network?
<Hakarin> Hakarin, nevermind found a website that checks
<biotechy2k> Hi guys a complete N00B here just teaching myself Linux
<biotechy2k> question has anyone managed to load Ubuntu touch on a Nexus 7 Tablet
<popey> biotechy2k: on the nexus 7 2013, yes, not the nexus 7 2012
<mardy_> Mirv: hi! Do you have a minute to look at bug 1613670? I wonder if you are aware of any ubuntu patches which might trigger this...
<ubot5> bug 1613670 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Webview turns white after clicking on it" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613670
<Mister_Q> biotechy2k you can try https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<biotechy2k> Thank you for that Mister_Q I've saved to favorites
<biotechy2k> Any peeps from Australia here
<Mister_Q> :)
<biotechy2k> Managed to Unlock the Nexus no probs using the terminal and OEM unlock but got a few errors with the install I'm using 16.04
<Mister_Q> are you using the tool?
<Mister_Q> I used it for my n7 2013 (flo) yesterday to flash ubuntu on it and it worked :)
<biotechy2k> not yet did it through the terminal I've only been using Linux for about 6 to 8 weeks and self taught it's lateish here and I've had one too many beers so will probably attempt it tomorrow when I have an RDO
<biotechy2k> I think mins is a tilapia why did they name them after fish anyway LOL
<biotechy2k> ended up with either flag errors or argument errors and not man command available
<Mister_Q> if its tilapia then you shouldnt try to install ubuntu
<Mister_Q> is it 32gb + 3g?
<biotechy2k> and couldn't access my Linux command manual on my other tablet which died
<Mister_Q> tilapia is the 2012 version and is not supported/there is no ubuntu port for that
<biotechy2k> yes 32 gb and 3 g can't complain it was given to me as a broken tablet I managed to unlock and to a factory hard reset guess I'll have to keep it as a google device (shudder)
<biotechy2k> ok thanks for that
<Mister_Q> np
<biotechy2k> I was getting all excited to have an Ubuntu tablet LOL oh well S**T happens
<biotechy2k> got any suggestions to what other Linux OS I can put on it
<Mirv> mardy_: hmm not much. if it works in xenial overlay then it's not Qt (as is) at least, as yakkety and xenial overlay currently have identical Qt versions.
<ogra_> Mister_Q, i think the "deb" image should work on that ... it will probably not use all of the disk though
<Mirv> oh, last comment
<Mister_Q> ogra_ yeah that worked when we still used phablet-flash but not anymore
<ogra_> ah
<Mister_Q> ogra_ I could try to build the deb port and add it to my tool but I dont see a reason to put effort into the 2012 models. they are just slow
<ogra_> oh, thats 2012
<Mister_Q> yes
<ogra_> no, that wont work anyway
<ogra_> i thought it was a deb with bigger MMC
<Mister_Q> flo worked on deb
<ogra_> yeah, it does ... just no 3G then
<Mister_Q> yes
<biotechy2k> I thought that was the point of Linux worksfaster on old hardware I'm using an old HP nearly 10 yrs old runs 16.04 really well
<ogra_> yes, but your device is a tegra chipset, with the old tegra there were massive graphics driver issues
<Mister_Q> biotechy2k you should try a custom android rom called slimrom. its the only one that is somehow usable
<ogra_> which is why the 2012 model is not supported ... google changed to different hardware with the 2013 model
<biotechy2k> I'll look into it but on chef's wages upgrading to current hardware is a dream I'll have a look but
<Mirv> mardy_: I guess you could know best which patch could affect the codepath in question - https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/tree/debian/patches?h=ubuntu - anyway, testing xenial overlay again (if you didn't yet) could be worthwhile also.
<mardy_> Mirv: what a luck! I found the commit that fixes it; it just landed yesterday, upstream: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/153945/
<mardy_> Mirv: so, I'll add qtbase-opensource-src to the bug, and you can pull the latest 5.6 branch to fix it, OK?
<Mirv> mardy_: ah, you took upstream's 5.6 branch latest?
<Mirv> mardy_: right
<mardy_> Mirv: yes
<Mirv> mardy_: next I would have suggested trying out https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-1920/ too, which is my current brewing qtbase landing
<mardy_> Mirv: OK
<Mirv> mardy: doh, fails to apply on top of 5.6.1, will need to tinker a bit
<mardy> Mirv: tried the PPA, the bug is still there unfortunately
<Mirv> mardy: yeah, it's interesting how huge amount of patches we start to carry in 5.6 now too (although some will be gone once upgrading xenial overlay to 5.6.2)
<Mirv> Qt is never ready :)
<Mirv> I just landed four patches more, this will be another six, we're in tens of patches already
<Mirv> correction, another 8 at least depending on if something else is needed as prerequirement to this newest bug
<biotechy2k> time to walk the staghound cheers all thanks for all the help peeps stay human
<biotechy2k> qui
<biotechy2k> quit
<dhiraj> hi I have 14.04 ubuntu can I develop scope with current sdk ?
<sergiusens> does anyone have a solution for keepassx on touch?
<davmor2> sergiusens: https://uappexplorer.com/app/keepit.dannygb
<davmor2> sergiusens: note I have no idea how well it works
<seb128> kenvandine, is anything blocking that libphonenumber silo to land? (looking at the pending MIRs)
<kenvandine> seb128, just waiting for QA
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> it's in the queue
<kenvandine> seb128, i also have a silo that drops some stuff to suggests, like system-image-dbus that you requested
<seb128> landit!
<horuxan> good afterning
<horuxan> one people help me to port ubuntu touch for moto g 2gn titan xt1069
<horuxan> ?
<horuxan> thanks ..
<seb128> dobey, hey, can you comment on bug #1614203 / deal with the blocker issue?
<ubot5> bug 1614203 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "[MIR] unity-scope-click" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614203
<Yuji1> Anyone ever thought about a Huawei P9 port?
<Yuji1> Same GPU as Meizu Pro 6, processor is also ARM. Never ported any firmware before but I'm curious how difficult it might be considering Ubuntu Touch is already available for Meizu Pro 5 and it seems quite similar to Meizu Pro 6.
<Yuji1> Not sure about radios though.
<dobey> seb128: it's one of the many high priority things on my list, yeah.
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<mariogrip> ogra_: do you know why /etc/environment differs on a running system and in the system partition?
<mariogrip> like when i read with with ssh on a running system, it differs than what it is when i reboot to recovery and check there
<ogra_> mariogrip, nope, but there is a long standing bug that /etc/environment needs to be completely flushed ... there should be nothing else then PATH in it
<mijk> is it possible to flash ubuntu touch onto a us b stick from Windows?
<mijk> I want to test touch on a acer convertible laptop
<dobey> mijk: an x86 laptop?
<mijk> yes
<dobey> mijk: then install ubuntu 16.04.1 on it, add ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir, then reboot and select the Unity8 session at the login screen
<mijk> k thanks
<dobey> hmm, anyone know how to make mir/unity8 start up automatically on boot, without haivng unity7 installed?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-14
<mardy> jamesh: hi! I need some help from a Go expert... any idea why account polld builds are failing in some architectures here? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages
<mardy> jamesh: is it because of go vs gcc-go?
<jamesh> mardy: I'm not sure of the underlying cause, but it looks like it is having trouble finding the C++ compiler in the failing builds
<jamesh> mardy: "go build launchpad.net/account-polld/qtcontact: /usr/bin/g++-5: fork/exec /usr/bin/g++-5: no such file or directory"
<jamesh> mardy: that's in the failed vivid builds.  In the failed xenial build it says "go build launchpad.net/account-polld/qtcontact: /usr/bin/g++-5: fork/exec /usr/bin/g++-5: no such file or directory"
<jamesh> oops.  wrong paste
<jamesh> "go build launchpad.net/account-polld/qtcontact: /usr/bin/g++-6: fork/exec /usr/bin/g++-6: no such file or directory"
<jamesh> so for some reason it is looking for GCC 5 on vivid (which ships with 4.9), and GCC 6 on Xenial (which ships with 5)
<jamesh> I don't know why it would be doing this
<mardy> jamesh: is it possible from the build log to tell whether it's building with go or gcc-go?
<mardy> jamesh: I'm asking, because I suspect that it's using gcc-go in those failing logs
<jamesh> mardy: the xenial/powerpc build seems to be installing gccgo
<jamesh> interestingly, it is installing a "gccgo-6" package
<mardy> jamesh: I wonder if the go shipped in those ubuntu releases did not support those archs, so gcc-go is being used instead
<mardy> jamesh: ah, so it expects a g++-6
<mardy> weird
<jamesh> mardy: and the failing vivid builds are installing gccgo-5
<mardy> right
<mardy> jamesh: do you know where this logic resides? is it in the debhelper plugin for go?
<jamesh> mardy: my guess is that they've included gccgo packages from a newer gcc due to the compiler being fairly new
<jamesh> but it ends up looking for a matching C/C++ compiler if you use cgo, and fails
<jamesh> mardy: I'm not sure what makes the decision
<jamesh> mardy: on another topic, did you see this bug I filed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/online-accounts-api/+bug/1617180
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1617180 in storage-framework (Ubuntu) "memory leaks from OnlineAccounts::Manager" [Undecided,New]
<mardy> jamesh: yes, I'll get to that, eventually
<jamesh> I dug around a bit, but couldn't work out what was causing the leak
<jamesh> I couldn't see anything obvious in the code that could explain the leak
<mardy> jamesh: I wonder, could you try that in vivid or xenial, where qt 5.5 is being used?
<jamesh> your code looked pretty much like every other piece of QtDBus code I've seen
<mardy> jamesh: I wonder if the leak could be in Qt 5.6 itself, sincethe QtDbus part has been heavily modified in there
<jamesh> mardy: that valgrind run was on Xenial
<jamesh> so Qt 5.5
<mardy> jamesh: ok
<jamesh> If I've got time, I'll try repeating on vivid and yakkety
<jamesh> to cover 5.4 and 5.6
<mardy> jamesh: that might help, thanks
<mardy> jamesh: back to the gccgo issue, I suspect that the problem is that the gccgo-5 (I'm looking at vivid only, for now) does not depend on g++-5 (or any gcc/g++, for that matter)
<mardy> jamesh: while in yakkety I see that it has the proper dependency
<jamesh> mardy: there probably isn't a g++-5 package on vivid
<mardy> jamesh: and you are right...
<mardy> jamesh: do you know how to solve this? maybe we could check modify the gccgo-5 package in vivid to use gcc-4 instead? Or would the generated objects be incompatible?
<mardy> dbarth: do you have an arm64 device with ubuntu?
<mardy> dbarth: and hi :-)
<jamesh> mardy: I don't know.  If the package has never built on those platforms, then it probably isn't worth worrying about
<dbarth_> mardy: nope, sorry, only having a cooler here
<dbarth_> mardy: on maybe my rpi3 ?
<pstolowski> pitti, hey, can you help with silo 21 and retry autopkg tests on xenial and yakkety there?
<pitti> pstolowski: I need the full URLs to the excuses
<pstolowski> pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/landing-021/xenial/excuses.html
<pstolowski> pitti, and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/landing-021/yakkety/excuses.html
<pitti> pstolowski: retried the xneial ones; nothing to do on the yakkety one
<pitti> (no tests at all)
<pitti> this is a packaging bug instead, you need to stop building on s390x
<pstolowski> pitti, ah oh, sorry, you're right
<pitti> best to explicitly build-dep on the corresponding -dev packages so that it will fail to build
<pitti> instead of being built and then uninstallable
<pstolowski> pitti, i see, ok, will fix that, thanks
<zzarr> OTA-13 today :D
<duflu> zzarr: Web page says 19 September: https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<zzarr> ohh, the testing and bugfixing have been prolonged?
<zzarr> duflu, do you know if mms:es will be fixed in OTA-13?
<duflu> zzarr: I don't know. Check the above list
<zzarr> I could not find anything about it
<zzarr> receiving MMS have not worked since OTA-10 (I'm not alone experiencing this problem)
<zzarr> should I report the problem?
<popey> zzarr: if it's not been reported as a bug then it certainly won't get fixed
<zzarr> popey, are the list duflu linked to the complete list of reported bugs?
<popey> no
<duflu> zzarr: No it's more an executive summary. If you think some bug is missing please tell someone here or in the bug
<zzarr> is there a complete list?
<duflu> zzarr: No it's launchpad. There are separate lists per project. Please check the appropriate project
<zzarr> that list is only for OTA-13?
<duflu> Yes, and it's not quite complete for OTA-13 even
<duflu> If you know of a bug that's missing please point to it
<zzarr> if I don't have the complete list I can't know if the problem with MMS is reported
<zzarr> but I guess that the worst that could happen is that I report a bug again and my report and the original is merged
<zzarr> or I'm pointed to the correct bug report
<zzarr> can I somehow force the phone to send information to my service provider that the phone is capable of receiving MMS?
<popey> zzarr: step one is file a bug, yes.
<zzarr> okey, I'll do it
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bugs
<popey> thats where mms bugs lie
<popey> so maybe scan that list
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<zzarr> I found a bug report regarding this issue and a technician at Tele2 the operator I use tells me after a few tests that the problem is with Ubuntu
<zzarr> now some lunch
<melvster> hi all i heard a rumor OTA13 was coming out this week, is that right?
<Hourd> \q
<jgdx> mardy, ping
<mardy> jgdx: hi!
<jgdx> mardy, hey, so I'm trying to solve a problem in System Settings I'd like your input on
<jgdx> mardy, system settings will run on a snappy-based system, this means that every reference to /, will have to be prefixed with $SNAP. There are such refs everywhere.
<mardy> right
<jgdx> and this is a problem for libSystemSettings as well, as it refers to / multiple places
<jgdx> we don't want six-ish calls to qgetenv at startup
<mardy> jgdx: what are we using / for? is it for the plugin path, or for something else too?
<jgdx> mardy, we refer to PLUGIN_QML_DIR, PLUGIN_PRIVATE_MODULE_DIR, PLUGIN_MANIFEST_DIR and PLUGIN_MODULE_DIR
<jgdx> in main, plugin-manager and plugin
<jgdx> which all point at /
<jgdx> and we do not know $SNAP at build time, iuic
<jgdx> one suggestion is to subclass qtapplication, add mountPoint as a property. Then add a header to libsystemsettings-dev that exposes this class, as well as rewrite the qApp macro.
<mardy> jgdx: or, instead of hardcoding these paths, hardcode only the components on top of XDG dirs
<mardy> jgdx: and use QStandardPaths in our code, then append the fixed components
<jgdx> mardy, but why isn't it already relative to xdg dirs?
<jgdx> i assumed there was some reason, but if not, why we'll do it that way
<mardy> jgdx: no idea, I guess I didn't see a compelling reason to do so
<mardy> jgdx: XDG-izing the app is a good idea anyway
<jgdx> mardy, do you think it's trivially doable?
<mardy> jgdx: ah, well, one reason *not* to do it is that XDG dirs is a list, while we use one directory only
<mardy> jgdx: I guess it's fairly trivial if we pick only the first directory, but doing things properly would be a bit more complicated
<jgdx> mardy, where in the xdg specification are library files mentioned?
<mardy> jgdx: oh, right, this would apply to plugin manifest files, but not libraries
<mardy> jgdx: but for QML modules it's not hard either, we just add a path to the QQmlEngine in src/main.cpp
<mardy> jgdx: so I guess that you could read $SNAP from there, and add a couple of paths based on $SNAP
<mardy> jgdx: or even, don't change the code at all and play with the QML2_IMPORT_PATH variable
<jgdx> mardy, okay, so how do a plugin find its .so? Seems that's the last piece of the puzzle here
<jgdx> that's not a qml import, nor is it covered by xdg
<mardy> jgdx: I think it's relative to the QML module dir, so you shouldn't need to worry
<jgdx> mardy, okay, let's do this then. Thanks
<mardy> jgdx: yw, let me know how it goes :-)
<jgdx> mardy, any reason why you only want to pick one dir when multiple are returned?
<mardy> jgdx: no, no, feel free to iterate them all, that's better
<jgdx> yeah
<jgdx> mardy, I'm not sure your assumption on the .so's holds: e.g. /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ubuntu-system-settings/libonline-accounts.so
<jgdx> that's what loaded
<tedg> popey: Is ubuntu-terminal-app in the archive somewhere?
<mardy> jgdx: you are right, the libs are in $$LIBDIR/ubuntu-system-settings/, and the QML plugins are in the "private" subdir
<popey> tedg: no
<tedg> popey: :-(
<mardy> jgdx: it's non trivial... we could avoid specifying a path, given that we use QPluginLoader which uses QCoreApplication::libraryPaths(), but it's a bit risky
<mardy> jgdx: because we risk loading some other unrelated plugin, if they happen to have the same name
<jgdx> mardy, what about putting the mount point in a ctx prop?
<mardy> jgdx: it's not clear to me what the solution should be. Plugins can also come from other snaps, so we don't want just to check our $SNAP dir
<mardy> jgdx: unless other snaps can install stuff there too?
<jgdx> mardy, yeah, I don't know about that scenario. The current approach breaks confinement
<dobey> tedg: can't you install the click?
<tedg> dobey: Wanting to include it in a snap.
<mardy> jgdx: online-accounts for example is a plugin coming from another snap, unless we merge them
<tedg> dobey: For debugging
<mardy> jgdx: IMHO, we should have a single snap for the whole of unity8, TBH
<jgdx> tedg, ^^
<tedg> Heh, yes, I agree.
<jgdx> ;)
<dobey> mv system.img unity8.snap
<jgdx> mardy, okay, so breaking confinement to load external plugins is a non-starter i guess.
<jgdx> since what you want is highly probably
<jgdx> probable
<mardy> dobey: even better: for i in *.deb; mv $i ${i/deb/snap}; done ;-)
<dobey> for (const auto& rum: rums) { drink(rum); }
<jgdx> const ref rum??
<jgdx> yeah that works
<dobey> jgdx: well if you keep creating duplicates of the rum, things get weird
<mancebeitor> When OTA13?
<harirama> the glass screen of my bq4.5 broke, friend ordered a new one from china, had it installed:
<harirama> thing doesn't work right, only lower part works as a keyboard.
<harirama> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<harirama> all the phones there say:
<harirama> "sold out"
<harirama> now what do i do? aaargh help
<popey> harirama: call bq?
<harirama> popey, what hardware are u running on?
<popey> harirama: I have a few phones :)
<harirama> well, at the moment, i have 0 :(
<mancebeitor> When OTA 13?
<Perzival1312> is there anything about any of the one plus models?
<dobey> no more than what ubuports has
<jgdx> mardy, hey, when you got a chance, could you take a look at this [1] mp and see if it agrees with the approach we discussed? It's a bit eclectic, but should work. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/snapd-paths2/+merge/305751
<flohack> Good Eve
<flohack> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to get screen console during touch boot so that stdout messages can be monitored?
<Walex> flohack: probably in developer mode
<flohack> How to get there ;)
<dobey> flohack: well assuming it gets far enough to start some services, and usb works, you'd need adbd running, and to then adb in and read dmesg
<flohack> No thats my problem... automatic reboot after 5 secs, no adb. Take a look:
<flohack> [    5.699726] initrd: mounting system.img (user mode)
<flohack> [    5.733970] initrd: mounting device image as ro
<flohack> [    5.795786] EXT4-fs (loop1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<flohack> [    5.817083] initrd: device is endeavoru
<flohack> [    8.790337] initrd: mounting /root/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img as /root/android/system
<flohack> [    9.075972] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<flohack> [    9.108567] Rebooting in 5 seconds..
<flohack> I took only the relevant things I hope
<dobey> use pastebin please in future
<flohack> Ok wait a sec
<dobey> well i can't really help you, myself
<dobey> other than to say a kernel panic seems obviously bad :)
<flohack> http://pastebin.com/a2STZv71
<flohack> :) thanks, but I need to know the reason somehow
<flohack> And there is lots of things logged in scripts/touch to stdout, not to kmsg
<flohack> And maybe I can get a clue from that
<dobey> well, reboot to recovery, and check the syslog. i'm not 100% sure how to do it, but i presume you can adb into recovery
<flohack> yes I can
<flohack> its a littel bit tricky with those 100 mounts, remounts and loop mounts to find syslog :P
<flohack> I would need framebuffer console I think
<flohack> is this configurable at all?
<flohack> I try with CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
<flohack> lets ee...
<flohack> Ok fb console works but I got other issues... good night ;)
<Acou_Bass> i know this isn't really the right channel, but figured you guys might have experience - has anyone replaced the screen on s nexus 4? i broke mine today like a dumbo
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-15
<joker__> Guys
<joker__> Can i ask a question
<duflu> Hmm, so many people don't hang around for an answer
<duflu> I guess this is a relatively quiet timezone for Canonical employees
<lpotter> indeed
<golmerivzeik> Hello
<golmerivzeik> Anybody tried installing ubuntu touch on a lo wend android phone like samsung galaxy ace
<JasonD> Do we know when ota13 is out?
<JasonD> Lowest I had it on was the Nexus before the Nexus 4, it was underpowered then, but also the software has come on alot, but I'm not sure I'd put the effort in to get in on an Ace
<duflu> JasonD: Actually "low power" is not an accurate measure. I think on paper you will find Nexus 4 is lower power than our other phones, but for software/kernel reasons it sometimes performs better
<duflu> Doesn't look as nice tho
<duflu> JasonD: Also, watch this space/date: https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<JasonD> Interesting duflu, I bought a Nexus, then a Nexus 4 when the previous Nexus got dropped. The Nexus 4 performance has definitely got better with updates
<duflu> JasonD: Certainly we are making performance improvements in the software over time
<JasonD> But the Galaxy Ace is way under powered even compared to the original Nexus that UT was first used?
<duflu> I don't think "way under powered" would ever be a show stopper. Just might give lower frame rates
<JasonD> Fair enough, not sure you would use it as a daily driver then...
<JasonD> tho...
<duflu> Also to be fair, if you put the Nexus 4 internals under the high res screen of a Meizu then you might find it doesn't do as well
<JasonD> True
<JasonD> So looks like targeted date is 19th, thx
<JasonD> for ota 13
<lorenzo_> hi, when will be released the update ota 13?
<duflu> lorenzo_: This says the 19th, but not guaranteed: https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<nzzane_> Hey everyone, Just a quick question (Building ubuntu touch) What / where are the "Hardware specific git" files located?
<jgdx> mardy, hey, how's it going?
<mardy> jgdx: hi! all, is good, thanks
<jgdx> mardy, did you get to take a look at the mp from yesterday?
<mardy> jgdx: no, actually I haven't checked any MPs yet
<mardy> jgdx: will do soon
<jgdx> okay
<faenil> zsombi: DanChapman is looking for resizable columns without any page-tree behaviour like APL. Is SplitView going to help with that?
<zsombi> faenil: yes, but that is a labs API!
<zsombi> so he should be careful with using it
<faenil> zsombi: he doesn't mind, if I know him well enough :D
<zsombi> faenil: ok, but the API may break any time!
<zsombi> faenil: and we mean it!
<faenil> we mean it!
<faenil> o/
<DanChapman> zsombi: OH! i want to try it :-D I'd like to eventually replace my custom solution in Dekko. I'm fine with experimental atm as i won't be replacing it right now anyway.
<DanChapman> zsombi: so is the module Ubuntu.Components.Labs ?
<zsombi> DanChapman: ok, feel free to try it, Labs is there for that, but do not release your app with it!
<zsombi> DanChapman: yes
<zsombi> 1.0
<DanChapman> heh i won't :-) Thanks!
<faenil> why not release the app? as lons as he's aware that the app might stop working anytime
<faenil> zsombi: SplitView doesn't do resizable rows as well, does it?
<zsombi> faenil: yet it does only vertical splits
<zsombi> faenil: but it should do horizontal ones too
<faenil> zsombi: ok, I guess that will be DanChapman's feature request bug :)
<zsombi> faenil: DanChapman: yet I prepared it for the optimized APL prerequisite, but yes, horizontal splits is the natural next thing to it :)
<DanChapman> zsombi: awesome! vertical splits will be really handy for me. Have you got a bug filed for this already so i can follow? or want me to file one?
<zsombi> DanChapman: you mean horizontal splits...
<DanChapman> bah yeah that
<DanChapman> :_D
<mardy> jgdx: I don't have any MP in my inbox, do you have the link handy?
<jgdx> mardy, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/snapd-paths2/+merge/305751
<mardy> jgdx: thanks
<jgdx> mardy, it presents a test problem, though. Setting QStandardPaths to test mode does not exclude e.g. /usr/share and /usr/local/share, etc.
<mardy> jgdx: just finished reviewing it
<jgdx> so the plugin manager picks up real plugins (if they exist) in testing
<mardy> jgdx: what about setting XDG_DATA_DIRS env variable?
<jgdx> mardy, that sounds better :)
<jgdx> maybe a bit linux-specific, but I guess we don't care right now
<mardy> jgdx: it's test code :-)
<faenil> zsombi: should DanChapman create a bug for the horizontal splits?
<zsombi> faenil: of course, why not?
<faenil> zsombi: don't know, he asked and got no reply :)
<zsombi> faenil: because I went away....
<faenil> zsombi: no problem, hence my question ;)
<dobey> mardy: hey, what does 2016-09-15 14:38:30,523 - CRITICAL - Error: "userActionFinished error: 2"
<dobey> mardy: err, what does that mean exactly?
<mardy> dobey: where do you see it?
<dobey> mardy: marcustomlinson is getting that when logging in
<mardy> dobey: is this log coming from the U1 account plugin?
<mardy> or from a scope?
<dobey> mardy: it's in scope-registry.log from when he tries to log in to install a package
<mardy> dobey, marcustomlinson: that error is weird, it means that the request could not be sent to signon UI
<mardy> marcustomlinson: can you do "echo "LoggingLevel=2" > ~/.config/signond.conf", then try again, and paste the syslog?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: make sure that no passwords or auth tokens are visible in there
<marcustomlinson> mardy: something weird. I fixed it
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I changed my password from within unity8 session, and that seemingly put my user into nopasswdlogin
<marcustomlinson> mardy: apparently being in that group causes that weird behaviour
<marcustomlinson> mardy: once I removed myself from nopasswdlogin, it started working fine again
<mardy> marcustomlinson: ok
<dobey> mardy: how is that possible!?
<mardy> dobey: maybe the gnome-keyring stayed locked, so we couldn't read the password
<dobey> mardy: oh, so gnome-keyring is getting used now with unity8-desktop-session-mir?
<mardy> dobey: dunno, I don't think it should; but if you run unity7 in the same system, then it's going to be there...
<dobey> mardy: ah i think it is being used. i guess the system-settings password stuff isn't causing the keyring encryptiong to get reset, like it does with the gtk+ ui under unity7, and that causes problems?
<mardy> dobey: no idea, I only know that in unity7 there is some magic trick to keep the user password in sync with the keyring password, so that it gets automatically unlocked at login
<dobey> yeah, i think the pam bits are missing with unity8
<willy36000> hi guys and girls
<NotKit> what's the current status of Ubuntu Touch on Xenial? Am I forced to use it if I want aarch64?
<NotKit> (32-bit hwcomposer seems to be broken on device)
<vroomtin> I am doing a "fastboot format cache" on the MX4 and it is stuck over an hour. The phone says "USB Transferring..." but nothing happens.
<PCdude> hey all :)
<PCdude> I was wondering just a few moments back. Why is there is no app made for ubuntu touch by whatsapp?
<vroomtin> It's part of reinstalling Ubuntu Touch on the phone. Should I wait more or restart?
<PCdude> IMHO, ubuntu touch has been around for quite some time and whatsapp has had alot of time to do it already. but they didn't. I think they have a reason and I am curious what that could be
<popey> PCdude: You'd need to ask them.
<vroomtin> PCdude: I would have expected you to suggest Signal instead of Whatsapp.
<OhYash> PCdude : Its not 'time'. It's the userbase. Ubuntu's got none compared to Android/Apple
<PCdude> popey: I guess they would not give me an answer on that :) Maybe people here are closer to the touch OS and know more about this I dont know
<OhYash> PCdude : telegram is the thing more of this world needs
<popey> PCdude: we're closer to ubuntu than whatsapp
<PCdude> vroomtin: OhYash believe me, I would never use whatsapp if I could. Sadly, both for work and school its almost mandatory. I try to avoid social networks as much as possible, but I had to sell my soul to whatsapp.....
<popey> I think it's pretty obvious that they only make apps for devices where there's a significant userbase.
<vroomtin> PCdude: Whatsapp uses Signal internally, and also Whatsapp is part of FB. Technically, it would be (more) feasible to get Signal than Whatsapp.
<popey> Which is why there is/was no app on FirefoxOS, Tizen, Sailfish or Ubuntu
<PCdude> OhYash: so? its not big, but windows phone is also small and still there also blackberry which is really small
<vroomtin> the interest is in VoIP apps in general on Ubuntu
<popey> Windows phone is backed by microsoft who have large buckets of cash to throw at developers.
<PCdude> popey: is that really how it works? microsoft is big and just gives whatsapp some money so they port it to windows phone?
<mcphail> Is there still whatsapp for windows phone? I thought it was dropped?
<popey> They have a long history of doing that
<OhYash> PCdude : Exactly!
<popey> It may well since have been dropped
<OhYash> that
<NotKit> PCdude, persuade people to use alternatives along with WhatsApp if they want to contact you
<vroomtin> Question: what was the URL with the document that explained how to use fastboot, etc on the bq and the MX4?
<PCdude> I have to say, thats just sad. I thought they (or any company for that matter) things on there own and looks at user stats for example, but yeah I lost another  illusion
<PCdude> NotKit: doing my best :) , u should see people when u tell them u dont have facebook. Seriously, having some sort of disease gives them a less scary look
<PCdude> if I start about privacy, most of them just laugh
<krowv> Hey there.  I’m trying to revive the port for a Galaxy S4.  I have the US Cellular SCH-R970 version.  Wondering if anyone would know if the i9505 rom located here should run on my S4.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9505
<krowv> Currently researching the underlying hardware but thought I’d ping the group in case anyone had immediate insight on that platform.
<vroomtin> re: document on the phones, it was "sturmflut".
<OhYash> Here's my plan. Once I port Utouch to my phone. My whatsapp status will be "No more whatsapp, telegram me on the same number"
<popey> vroomtin: https://sturmflut.github.io/
<NotKit> krowv, that port is very old, you will probably have to start a new
<PCdude> vroomtin: "sturmflut"? :))
<popey> PCdude: a person
<PCdude> haha ok
<PCdude> OhYash: I tried it about a year ago, but it was pretty buggy then (tried on nexus 5), but yeah what can happen in a year...
<PCdude> .. alot
<krowv> NotKit: Thats what I’m afriad of.  just wondering if that would be helpful as a jumping off point or if it would be better to just completely start new.
<krowv> I’m very new to all this but have been learning quickly.   Got Heimdall loaded and figured out how to use CF-Auto root to root the phone
<krowv> I also purchased a Nexxus 4 and was able to get Ubuntu phone running on it.  Now I want to try and make it work on my S4.
<NotKit> probably start new, but current porting process is documented very poorly, unfortunately
<krowv> NotKit: sounds like my kind of project.  ;)
<vroomtin> I am running "ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --recovery-image recovery-arale.img" .
<vroomtin> The phone says: "=> FASTBOOT mode...\nUSB Transferring..."
<vroomtin> The laptop says:   Flashing version 421 from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device arale
<vroomtin> "dmesg" is fine (shows Serial number, etc).
<vroomtin> The problem is, that it nothing happens. As if it is stuck. Any hints?
<Mirv> boiko: bug #1620945 fix is now in xenial overlay and yakkety-proposed
<ubot5> bug 1620945 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Additional dbus patch required for Qt 5.6" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620945
<docgi> is it possible to put ubuntu touch on my Asus Zenfone 2? it has an intel processor
<boiko> Mirv: nice! let me try to build the tests that were failing there, thanks :)
<NotKit> docgi, possible, but not easy
<WLBI> hi
<aquiles> No ubuntu touch ota 13 update ?
<nzzane> Hey everyone, what exactly is the hardware specific git files?
<nzzane> When building ubuntu touch ^
<saidinesh5> nzzane: your android/device/<vendor>/<device>  repo, android/kernel/<vendor>/<device> , and probably android/<vendor>/ repos
<saidinesh5> look for the "local manifest" needed to build an AOSP rom for  your device
<nzzane> Would this be from my device's git? or from android.googlesource.com?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-16
<owaishanif786> my cellular data button is disabled
<duflu> owaishanif786: That's a known bug. Let me find it for you
<duflu> owaishanif786: Bug 1598010 and bug 1607079 are related. Both fixed in OTA-13 so wait a few days and it should be OK
<ubot5`> bug 1598010 in Ubuntu UX "cellular data switch disabled until SIM selected in settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598010
<ubot5`> bug 1607079 in Canonical System Image "Cellular Option immediately crashes [OTA-12]" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607079
<owaishanif786> @duflu when OTA-13 is comming
<owaishanif786> ?
<owaishanif786> is there any quick dirty fix
<duflu> owaishanif786: Current ETA is in 3 days, maybe later: https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<duflu> You will need to look at the above bugs for any workarounds
<matv1> something weird with wifi connections I noticed: when credentials for a wifi connection are stail/outdated but did connect succesfully previously will still show as ´connected´ when selected in the wifi list of available connections
<matv1> they will of course not actualy connect. But one would expect to be presented with the popup to update the password
<matv1> which doenst happen
<matv1> the only way to solve this is go into previously used connections, delete the connection there and reregister the whole thing
<matv1> I tried leafing thru the network-manager bugs to see if its known but that is a really big list
<matv1> i am not even sure if it is network-manager that this bug is related to
<matv1> anyone know if it is a known issue?
<matv1> and if not, against what I should file?
<jgdx> matv1, hm, maybe cdsi or indicator-network? Unless you can reproduce the issue using nmcli
<matv1> jgdx hi no it cant be triggered from the cli. As far as I can see it is confined to the system settings ui
<matv1> which is not picking up on a failed authentication. or at least not updating the ui accordingly
<matv1> I am sure you must be able to reproduce. I can do it both on my M10 en N4
<matv1> both on rc-proposed btw
<jgdx> matv1, okay, indicator-network is my best bet. Though the list of wifis appear in system settings, we do little but mirror the indicator-network one.
<matv1> jgdx aha
<matv1> your right.
<matv1> if i tap ite network from the dropdownlist from the network menu it goes green
<matv1> while it is definitely not connected
<matv1> because the indicator itself stays on 3g
<matv1> jgdx just another thought
<jgdx> matv1, could you maybe paste the indicator-network log and/or add it to the bug? it's in .cache/upstart/indicator-network.log
<matv1> jgdx yes sure
<matv1> could it be that this only happens on one kind of authentication?
<matv1> it always happens on my company network which uses enterprise authentication with peap
<jgdx> matv1, aah, that could very well be
<matv1> with mschapv2
<jgdx> matv1, right, the prompt for pwd is handled differently for enterprise networks
<matv1> okay I wil add that info to the bug then
<matv1> I cant do it right now though but you will see it as it appears I guess :)
<matv1> jgdx thanks have a good weekend
<jgdx> matv1, thank you, and you have a good one as well!
<jgdx> I only have an enterprise network available at school, so unable to test this today
<matv1> jgdx haha i am also at a school. eduroam network in fact.
<jgdx> matv1, coincidence???????
<matv1> jgdx I think not!
<UBport-use|13777> Hello, someone here are developer ?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: has multi-window support in the ubuntu browser landed yet?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, no, but ahayzen and myself are on it
<mhall119> \o/
<ahayzen> :-)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<faekjarz> …(coming from #ubuntu) so "There is a rolling system image which updates via OTAs". Does that mean, that one has to re-install and re-configure every app, again, and again, after every update?
<mcphail> No. The system image is on a read-only partition. Userdata is separate
<faekjarz> are there instances known where Ubuntu Pho…erm Touch was installed on a device that's not listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices? Maybe a Siswoo C55, which has a MediaTek SOC too, although an octa core. (i know that answers to that question will not be conclusive …but maybe…you know ;)
<dobey> yes and no. some unmaintained ports were presumably removed from the list at some point, but even if your device was there, knowing that wouldn't necessarily help you :)
<dobey> if it's not on that list, it almost certainly needs a port done for it, to get it working
<NotKit> faekjarz, does your device have kernel source code?
<faekjarz> NotKit: i don't know …it runs Android. Maybe there's some licensing thing that requires OEMs to publish code. (i'm just sticking my toe into the Ubuntu Touch waters, to see if it's too cold ;) …either way, an apt-get style handset updating approach would be very nice :D
<NotKit> GPL requires OEMs to publish code, but not every one complies
<faekjarz> Do those Meizu and bq devices receive updates? How often? (Security updates too?)
<mcphail> faekjarz: if you're on stable, updates every 6--8 weeks. If on rc-proposed, every weekday
<faekjarz> WOW! nice! very nice, indeed. :D Thanks, although i'm not using it (yet)
<dobey> faekjarz: apt-get is not how the phone is updated, nor how apps are installed (with the exception of legacy apps via libertine, which are installed inside a container in user space)
<nedstark> whats the best ubuntu phone to buy for US CDMA
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-17
<Hakarin> Just ordered the BQ e 4.5 anyone here got it? if so how often do you charge it and how much do you use it?
<Hakarin> I'm going bed if anyone can answer my earlier question please /msg me <3
<apricot> I wanna install Ubuntu Touch on my device: Nexus-7 2013 LTE (Android 6.0.1 / BuildNr.MOB30P). I'm confused about all the different informations. There is a MultoROM-Manager, there are some Installation-Builds on Ubuntu-Touch website. Where to get reliable information - maybe 'step-by-step' (for dummies like me*g*)?
<dobey> apricot: do you want dual boot, or just ubuntu?
<apricot> if it will work with just Ubuntu, its ok
<apricot> I don't need Android on that device
<dobey> apricot: ubports.com
<apricot> thanks :)
<apricot> dobey: Nexus-7 is supported to 90% -- " ... devices that are not yet ready to use daily, due to missing important functions". Then it does not make sense to use only 'Touch' on the device
<dobey> apricot: that depends on whether you need the few features which are missing or not
<dobey> granted, it also depends on what apps you need to use daily on the device. you can't run android apps on ubuntu
<apricot> right - it's bluetooth. I use it with headset in thw car
<apricot> but will this work with 'MultiROM-Manager'?
<dobey> i don't know if multirom will install from ubports or not
<apricot> ok
<dobey> you can certainly try it
<dragonkeeper> hello  dunno if anyone can help me. but i think my ubuntu phone baseband is corrupt
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-18
<JanC> what exactly do you mean by that?
<dragonkeeper> JanC: the phone no longer shows imei or serial numbers  so i cant connect to a network
<JanC> oh, I'm not sure what could cause that
<JanC> I assume you tried rebooting?
<dragonkeeper> tried rebooting , factory resetting , flashing ubuntu again and flashing android to it .   still no luck  and cant find just the baseband to flash to it  JanC
<JanC> I guess by "baseband" you mean the firmware for the radio chip or something?
<dragonkeeper> JanC: yeah  usually that obtains the information ive lost. which is why i think thats the cause
<dragonkeeper> from other phones ive had, its stored on a different partition from /system
<JanC> I suppose the phone manufacturer should be able to help with that then
<dragonkeeper> i emailed BQ  not had a response yet .  so i figured if someone else here has a e4.5  maybe they could help JanC
<JanC> I have an e4.5; not sure what you need?
<dragonkeeper> im not 100% sure.  i think , a way to flash a new radio.img
<dragonkeeper> im not sure what that partition is
<dragonkeeper> maybe secro ?
<dragonkeeper> but ive flashed that a few times with no luck
<dobey> dragonkeeper: did it start happening after you flashed android to it?
<dragonkeeper> flashed android  it worked okay .  then factory reset it  and it broke flashed ubuntu didnt fix it
<dobey> how did you factory reset it exactly? using the mtk flash tool?
<dragonkeeper> using the android inbuilt method
<dobey> that must have deleted the partition somehow
<dobey> i don't know exactly how to restore the data, but you have to do it with the special tool afaik. i think bq should be able to help you
<dragonkeeper> do you know the name of the partition?   because ive tried to reflash partitions a new times with no luck
<dobey> i don't. i know it's not simply flashing a generic radio.img or such. it's data that has to be written to the partition after it's created
<dragonkeeper> hmm i just got sent another secro.img . i shall try this
<dragonkeeper> dobey: i know usually ths hapes its possible to input own imei but i dont even know what mine is, or what the dial codes are for this phone :'_)
<dobey> well i certainly don't know what they are :)
<dragonkeeper> standard ones dont work,  but nevertheless its useless. because the phone doesnt have a back cover which is where imeis are usualy listed.
<dragonkeeper> JanC: on your e4.5  what does it say your baseband version is ?
<JanC> how would I see that?  (never needed that info)
<dragonkeeper> i think both android and ubuntu list it under phone settings in the same place it shows kernel version
<JanC> maybe using another name...
<dragonkeeper> in android its under  settings aboutphone baseband     mine just says  MODEM_1   <_<
<JanC> my phone also isn't set to English, so that might influence things
<dragonkeeper> ah
<JanC> (the term "baseband" you use probable refers to the fact that that particular firmware/software sets the baseband that a phone uses)
 * dragonkeeper nods
<JanC> the actual meaning of "baseband": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baseband
<dragonkeeper> Baseband/Radio/Modem - radio[version].img - Is the firmware for the separate cell modem and is responsible for your cell phone signal
<JanC> I know that usually has its own non-open-source CPU  :-/
<dragonkeeper> maybe ill try a older version of android and see if OTA update fixes it
<dragonkeeper> JanC: dobey   FIXED IT !
<dragonkeeper> used android dial code for engineer mode :)
<dragonkeeper> now reflashing to see if it keeps settings
<Anu> hello
<killerbee> heyho just popping in as my M10 keeps me busy askign when it can upgrade to OTA13 ;)
<stakewinner00> When reciving notifications the screen turns on, that may be a problem if you have the phone in the pocket. There are some way of avoid this without disabling notifications?
<ganeshi4u> Can anyone tell me if CONFIG_USER_NS (user namespaces) config needed for porting ubuntu touch? Enabling that in my kernel config is throwing out a bunch of errors and i have also heard that user_ns is still experimental but it's provided in the list of the configs that are needed for UT, so will disabling it cause any issues regarding lxc or something.
<ganeshi4u> Please i really need help in this to continue my porting. I have googled about this now for a month but didn't find any answer.
<brunch875> hey! Anyone still awake?
<popey> brunch875: maybe
<brunch875> popey, do you remember when ubuntu touch was released?
<brunch875> on the aquaris
<popey> yes
<popey> do you mean, released for sale, or released as in - images people put on before sale?
<brunch875> It's been longer than two years now... hasn't it?
<brunch875> bloody connector is loose and I have to charge it in funny positions
<brunch875> I wonder if I still have warranty
<popey> if you bought it at the start, unlikely
<brunch875> awww what a shame
<brunch875> same issue happened to my previous phone. The damn USB connector breaks so quick...
<brunch875> I hope the usb c is a lot more resillient
<RLShiftyDoggit> im trying to port ubuntu touch yet i keep getting this error: RPC failed; HTTP 503 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 503 Service Unavailable fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
